# The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion



## Clique

*Use this thread to discuss everything involved or potentially involved with this angle*

_Discussions include any recent fallout from the weekly TV, reports/rumors, speculation on how the storyline will progress, and any fantasy booking._
















Please WWE do not mess the angle up! This could be one of the best extended angles in years if the WWE book and execute it properly. Let's see how long it takes them to jump the shark on this one. I have high hopes for how the weekly TV and Daniel Bryan, among other superstars, will ultimately be affected by the McMahons' attempt to dictate a _corporate_ image of their "face of the company" and "A+" WWE Champion Randy Orton.


----------



## apokalypse

*Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

ladies and gentleman, we going to have Big Storyline with Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution Shield-Vince-Step-HHH-Orton.

who should join Corporation Evolution?

Austin vs Mcmahon 2.0...

i was hoping Bryan come out with Veggie and Fruit Juice Truck...


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*


















Members so far in this mega stable:

Vince McMahon
Stephanie McMahon
Triple H
Randy Orton (Corporate Champion)
Dean Ambrose
Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns
Brad Maddox


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

:cena4


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

It was great but they could have done so much more in that segment


----------



## ZachS22

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

Throw in Barrett and Big E and we have ourselves a stable


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

But instead of the Rock as the corporate champ we have.....Orton. I guess not everything can be good.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

A good day to be a WWE fan, if I do say so myself. Feels like forever since we had a credible main event stable.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

It's going to be very entertaining.No doubts about it


----------



## padraic

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

just keep trips as the mouthpiece for it and we're fine


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

It's like Stone Cold and Vince all over again except it's Bryan and HHH! Excuse me whilst I mark the fuck out... 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

I just happy they didn't make Bryan Super Cena in that segment.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

Its awesome, I just wish there were heels who would just be evil instead of trying to justify everything they do.


Wouldve been better if HHH just had an attitude like "Yeah, I screwed over Bryan. DEAL WITH IT."


----------



## Mordar

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*



KO Bossy said:


> A good day to be a WWE fan, if I do say so myself. Feels like forever since we had a credible main event stable.


^this, this new corporation IS EXACTLY what WWE needed desperately, something very dominant that inmediatly makes anyone who fights against them a credible babyface, hopefully we can see a lot of new faces get elevated


----------



## Sensesfail

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

i love this new Corporation, i wasn't a fan of the last one, but i'm a huge fan favorite of this one, since the champion is Randy Orton


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

Orton still the same. I was hoping for the cocky personality.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*



ZachS22 said:


> Throw in *Barrett* and *Big E* and we have ourselves a stable


:drake3


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

So we'll have Maddox,Mr.McMahon,Steph as the "manager" role and Orton,Shield as main guys competing along with HHH being abit of both? Sounds great.


And on opposing side, seems like it could be Henry,Show,Bryan,Ziggler and someone else(returning Cena?)


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

This should have happened with CM Punk after MITB 2011. They better not drop the ball again.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

A great angle/gimmick ...kudos for the WWE...definitely going to provide us with months of entertainment until...that one guy... :cena4 comes back lol


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

This is like Daniel Bryan against the world. No one is going to help him as it would risk them getting fired.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

I'll love this so much. Please, don't screw this up. This will work so well for Bryan. He's so ver. OH.MY.GOD. This angle is so perfect.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs Corporation Evolution*

when Sheamus return? i think Sheamus should join Corporation Evolution...now Bryan got stack against him, Sheamus the guy he who can't beat.

Rock vs Mcmahon/Austin vs Mcmahon and fast forward 2013 Bryan vs Mcmahon.

Didn't Big Show have iron Clad contract? he said he can punch HHH.

Bryan should give Austin a call on getting tips how to battle Mcmahon family...


----------



## 96powerstroker

Well this sounds brutal again. So back to the dark days of wrestling. At least when evolution was in control u rarely ever saw Vince or anyone. This isn't 99 again Vince


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

I like it.

The original is better, obviously. But this one is pretty good for today's time.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

I'm glad that after nearly 2 years of rumors, Orton is finally heel again.


Even better is how The Shield seems to be "working" for HHH.


Now, with the past dirtsheet "rumors" about the possibility of War Games, I WOULD FUCKING LOVE if they booked Orton & The Shield against Daniel Bryan and company in the cage.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

I love this, can't wait for more!


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

They need actual credible threat. I'm sorry I like Bryan but he's not a believable threat against one of Orton, Triple H, The Shield let alone all of them. He's no Stone Cold. This exact storyline should have happened last year with Punk being screwed and going after the corporation


----------



## backpackstunner

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*



Striketeam said:


> This should have happened with CM Punk after MITB 2011.


Beat me to it


----------



## itssoeasy23

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*



JohnnyC55 said:


> Its awesome, I just wish there were heels who would just be evil instead of trying to justify everything they do.
> 
> 
> Wouldve been better if HHH just had an attitude like "Yeah, I screwed over Bryan. DEAL WITH IT."


I agree, when he said "you think I wanted to throw away Daniel Bryan's 15 years to get where he was," I wish he was like, "you're dame right I did." Would have got him more heat.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

Would the stable have been better if it was Cena as the Heel champion??hmm...that is a question I can't seem to decide on. Either way, this angle is fucking awesome and I can't wait to see what it culminates into. Guesses anyone?? 
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH at WM 30??


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Its Official: The Corporation Is Back*

Punktards whining already. "What about Punk. Why not Punk." Pathetic.


----------



## Brye

***The Official Corporation Thread***

Use this to discuss the current Trips/Vince/Orton/Stephanie stuff.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's going to be very satisfying when Bryan kicks the shit out of HHH.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I really wanna see Bryan get his revenge. Beat the shit out of them

Also I know I'm not the only one who thought of the shield as 3 big boss men for a second


----------



## Banjo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope John Cena is the one to bring them down. He defeats Randy Orton at WrestleMania 30, and regains his WWE Championship!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Mentioned this in the Raw thread:

I'm a bit worried about the storyline though, because honestly, where do they go from here? The McMahon family are heels. Are they gonna just beat Bryan down week after week after week? Or make his life a living hell week after week after week? No way they can make this last until Summerslam, and I worry about it lasting even until even Night of Champions. They can't have Bryan continue to get attacked like this. It's gonna get boring fast and it's gonna kill all Bryan's momentum. For tonight it was fine to establish HHH and Orton as heels, but how they change it up... it intrigues me, but they're definitely gonna have to think outside the box.

I'm certainly hoping they find a way.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The implosion is going to be great because everyone hates everyone.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Someone give me some videos of this I just missed Raw.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't even believe that people are already saying this angle is a failure because Bryan didn't get the upperhand. IT'S THE FIRST FUCKING WEEK OF THE FEUD. Jesus, he's gonna kill Shield, Orton and HHH in one night? No, watch it play out, Ziggler, Henry and Show are gonna side with Bryan and that's when this feud is gonna be THE SHIT.


----------



## Striketeam

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't take Orton seriously right now, the guy is lifeless. He needs to get back that charisma he had when he was The Legend Killer.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Wonder how long this Corporation will work. With Cena gone it will make Raw that much more interesting. I'm guessing Show, Ziggler and Kofi will oppose them because the the Shield beatings 2 out of the 3 received tonight.

Just hope it isnt destroy DB week for months.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It is pretty much hopeless for Bryan. HHH can just appoint himself as the ref for every match that Bryan wrestles or they can have the shield beat the holy hell out of him every week. Bryan has no friends, no chance in hell for daniel.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

My prediction at what the stable will be:
HHH,Orton,Shield and that's probably all the wrestlers they'll have on it.

Bryan,Henry,Show,Ziggler and probably Cena will all be on the opposing side, in a 5 on 5 Survivor Series match


----------



## Loudness

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

In on 350 page thread










Very interested to see how this stable will pan out. This could be, and should be the next big storyline. Hopefully this time, WWE does it right unlike Nexus and Summer of Punk, I have high expectations regarding this storyline.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So excited for this. I don't even care anymore about Bryan, I'm just happy to see Orton as the top guy! :mark:

I guess the loooooooooong two year wait was worth it. Just hope they don't screw this up.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is going to be a great angle. It will work. Hell, it's already working. Triple H and the rest of the corporation is getting a lot of heat and Daniel Bryan has never been so over. This has all the potential to be one of the best angles in recent history. Let's just hope they don't screw this one up.

ALL HAIL THE KING OF KINGS.

:HHH2


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:mark: I LOVED it. I loved how they already promoted the Corporation's "dominance" on the debut night. Someone said on the Raw thread that "if you speak up, you get fed to the hounds". That last segment with Triple H playing the condescending, asshole heel, and Orton playing the "corporate champion" was really refreshing. Bryan's now solidified as one of top faces of the company. This feud has a lot of potential, and by the end of it, Bryan could be cemented as THE top face if they book it correctly.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton is utterly dull as piss.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> So excited for this. I don't even care anymore about Bryan, I'm just happy to see Orton as the top guy!


You're killing me, man.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I am personally really looking forward to seeing how this plays out.

Can't believe some people are still bitching. That segment tonight rocked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I posted this in the Raw thread, but it fits here, too:

The final segment was done brilliantly. It pretty much outlined exactly how the feud is going to be in the future. Daniel Bryan trying to get the belt (him trying to climb into the ring, while getting held down by the McMahon hired help), while having to contend with Triple H and the McMahon's at the same time. That segment outlined the feud beautifully.

And now, it's looking like the Shield will be involved and are working for Vince. It ties in beautifully.

Great job, Creative. Finally!


This has some real potential. They're on the right road.


----------



## Omega_White

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is WWE's biggest opportunity to make Bryan the biggest face they've had since.......Cena himself.

The stars have aligned, Cena is being forced to take months off, HHH, McMahon, and Orton are in full heel mode as a new Corporation, Bryan is the best underdog character anyone could ask for.

If Cena makes his big return and AAs Bryan and joins the Corporation then that would just cement everything.



Unfortunately this has practically no chance of happening.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Striketeam said:


> I can't take Orton seriously right now, the guy is lifeless. He needs to get back that charisma he had when he was The Legend Killer.


Why do you think he is teamed up with multiple mouthpieces in Vince, Steph and Trips? He's got the talent to carry him to be a heel as he is pretty average at getting heat.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't get why people are taking this storyline so personal. Do you really think what HHH/Mr.McMahon/Steph are saying is what they really believe about Daniel Bryan and the WWE.....It's a TV SHOW! They're saying this stuff on purpose for people to boo them! Stop acting like they are "burying" Daniel Bryan and stuff...

There are some people who honestly I can't even explain why they are WWE fans. They bash EVERYTHING. We could have Vince McMahon invent a time machine, have(in their prime) Austin vs Hogan vs Rock vs HBK vs Bret vs Taker in an elimination chamber match, and people will still complain that the losers got buried, that the winner is hogging the spotlight, that WWE is gonna go bankrupt in a few years if they continue this stuff......


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> You're killing me, man.


Don't worry, Bryan is _made_. He beat Cena clean, nobody does that if they don't have any plans for the guy in the main event. 

Let's enjoy the moment for as long as it's gonna last. rton2 :bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Oh, and thanks for reminding me C2D. Orton's promo sucked. HHH's was good. Loved Bryan fighting the Shield off and looking pretty tough, and then HHH taunting him as he was trying to get in the ring was cool as well. Really made me want to see Bryan kick HHH's head in, but then Orton RKO'd Bryan.

And that's another thing, and I mentioned this last night, but HHH's heel turn completely overshadows Ortons. It's not even Orton Bryan's necessarily going after, it's HHH. It's not Orton people want to see Bryan get his hands on (aside from to snatch the WWE Title back), it's HHH. They're booking HHH as the ultimate heel for Bryan to get, when it should be Orton. That's another problem I have with this.

Overall though, the segment did it's job in establishing the heels and making us want Bryan to kick HHH's ass. That's what matters and now hopefully they follow up on it. So far for the most part, so good.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I posted this in the Raw thread, but it fits here, too:
> 
> The final segment was done brilliantly. It pretty much outlined exactly how the feud is going to be in the future. Daniel Bryan trying to get the belt (him trying to climb into the ring, while getting held down by the McMahon hired held), while having to contend with Triple H and the McMahon's at the same time. That segment outlined the feud beautifully.
> 
> And now, it's looking like the Shield will be involved and are working for Vince. It ties in beautifully.
> 
> Great job, Creative. Finally!
> 
> 
> This has some real potential. They're on the right road.


My only regret is that it wasn't done sooner. I can't believe that the Raw after Summerslam...just one segment basically shat on 95% of WM this year.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I really hope HBK gets involved in this storyline. Imagine how it'd be to have HBK come in and stand up for Daniel Bryan(his student) against Triple H(his best friend). A promo that you know would be great.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Omega_White said:


> This is WWE's biggest opportunity to make Bryan the biggest face they've had since.......Cena himself.
> 
> The stars have aligned, Cena is being forced to take months off, HHH, McMahon, and Orton are in full heel mode as a new Corporation, Bryan is the best underdog character anyone could ask for.
> 
> If Cena makes his big return and AAs Bryan and joins the Corporation then that would just cement everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this has practically no chance of happening.


I can see it culminating in Orton/Bryan at mania with Bryan going over, Cena returning the next night to congratulate him only to AA him and kick off the next chapter of the underdog vs. Corporation with Cena aligned with Trips and that. Depending on Cena's return time line it may end up being Cena/Bryan 2 at mania.

That is entirely dependant on whether or not Bryan can sustain himself as the top face and prove to the company he can do it. If they are even remotely hesitant about his ability to do it they will bring Cena back as a face.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Oh, and thanks for reminding me C2D. Orton's promo sucked. HHH's was good. Loved Bryan fighting the Shield off and looking pretty tough, and then HHH taunting him as he was trying to get in the ring was cool as well. Really made me want to see Bryan kick HHH's head in, but then Orton RKO'd Bryan.
> 
> And that's another thing, and I mentioned this last night, but HHH's heel turn completely overshadows Ortons. It's not even Orton Bryan's necessarily going after, it's HHH. It's not Orton people want to see Bryan get his hands on (aside from to snatch the WWE Title back), it's HHH. They're booking HHH as the ultimate heel for Bryan to get, when it should be Orton. That's another problem I have with this.
> 
> Overall though, the segment did it's job in establishing the heels and making us want Bryan to kick HHH's ass. That's what matters and now hopefully they follow up on it. So far for the most part, so good.


Don't care if he's in HHH's shadow, it still beats jobbing to Wade Barrett every other week, which is the torture I was going through for a while.

And I don't get what was so bad about Orton's part. He said what he was supposed to say and that "respect HHH" line was delivered pretty well. He didn't pause to allow any "What" chants which his promos from the past couple of years were filled with. You can't expect everybody to deliver with the yelling passionate delivery of CM Punk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> My only regret is that it wasn't done sooner. I can't believe that the Raw after Summerslam...just one segment basically shat on 95% of WM this year.


I know, right? WM this year was 15 minutes from where I live and I didn't go. And I've been to WM 12 & WM 19, which were on the other side of the country, for me. That's how sad this years WM was to me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Evolution said:


> I can see it culminating in Orton/Bryan at mania with Bryan going over, Cena returning the next night to congratulate him only to AA him and kick off the next chapter of the underdog vs. Corporation with Cena aligned with Trips and that. Depending on Cena's return time line it may end up being Cena/Bryan 2 at mania.
> 
> That is entirely dependant on whether or not Bryan can sustain himself as the top face and prove to the company he can do it. If they are even remotely hesitant about his ability to do it they will bring Cena back as a face.


So, Bryan/Orton WM30 and Bryan/Cena WM31 is what you're saying? Sounds good, but HHH has to fit into this somewhere.

Suppose if Cena were to turn heel the next night like that, maybe he could face Taker at Mania 30, lose, and sort of use that to fuel the turn. I'd like it.



> And I don't get what was so bad about Orton's part. He said what he was supposed to say and that "respect HHH" line was delivered pretty well. He didn't pause to allow any "What" chants which his promos from the past couple of years were filled with. You can't expect everybody to deliver with the yelling passionate delivery of CM Punk.


Nah, just thought his delivery sucked, the lines were bland, and he himself is still void of any emotion. I guess he's playing the character perfectly, but that's the problem. His character. He's capable of much more.

I can understand you though, his current position is a lot better than where he was a year ago.


----------



## padraic

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i feel like a ten year old kid again :>


----------



## truk83

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Oh, and thanks for reminding me C2D. Orton's promo sucked. HHH's was good. Loved Bryan fighting the Shield off and looking pretty tough, and then HHH taunting him as he was trying to get in the ring was cool as well. Really made me want to see Bryan kick HHH's head in, but then Orton RKO'd Bryan.
> 
> And that's another thing, and I mentioned this last night, but HHH's heel turn completely overshadows Ortons. It's not even Orton Bryan's necessarily going after, it's HHH. It's not Orton people want to see Bryan get his hands on (aside from to snatch the WWE Title back), it's HHH. They're booking HHH as the ultimate heel for Bryan to get, when it should be Orton. That's another problem I have with this.
> 
> Overall though, the segment did it's job in establishing the heels and making us want Bryan to kick HHH's ass. That's what matters and now hopefully they follow up on it. So far for the most part, so good.


This.


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's definitely good to be a WWE fan right now. This story line has so much potential. Bryan is doing a great job being the underdog.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Pretty amazing what Creative is capable of when they're not obligated/tied down to booking Cena feuds at the top all of the time, isn't it?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I know, right? WM this year was 15 minutes from where I live and I didn't go. And I've been to WM 12 & WM 19, which were on the other side of the country, for me. That's how sad this years WM was to me.


While Punk vs Taker was great, the rest of the card was shocking. I did enjoy Brock's crazed battle cries, though.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Apex Predator said:


> It's definitely good to be a WWE fan right now. This story line has so much potential. Bryan is doing a great job being the underdog.


No he's not. He's gonna get weekly beatings from now until Cena or The Rock returns to help him and he will be brushed off to the side


----------



## Banjo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm glad Triple H didn't retire at WrestleMania 29. There is so much more he has to offer to WWE!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> My prediction at what the stable will be:
> HHH,Orton,Shield and that's probably all the wrestlers they'll have on it.
> 
> Bryan,Henry,Show,Ziggler and probably Cena will all be on the opposing side, in a 5 on 5 Survivor Series match


I hope they keep the stable exactly the way it is. Don't want an NWO situation


----------



## finalnight

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Omega_White said:


> This is WWE's biggest opportunity to make Bryan the biggest face they've had since.......Cena himself.
> 
> The stars have aligned, Cena is being forced to take months off, HHH, McMahon, and Orton are in full heel mode as a new Corporation, Bryan is the best underdog character anyone could ask for.
> 
> If Cena makes his big return and AAs Bryan and joins the Corporation then that would just cement everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this has practically no chance of happening.


There is the possibility of The Rock (former Corp champ) returning and taking out a returning Cena leading to Bryan/Rock for the final corp match


----------



## Mikestarko

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This RAW ending was fantastic. Felt like the Attitude Era again.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

One of my favorite parts of this storyline is that Trips and Steph have become mega trolls :ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pretty amazing what Creative is capable of when they're not obligated/tied down to booking Cena feuds at the top all of the time, isn't it?


You know, I just had a scary thought. What if Cena wasn't injured?


----------



## Omega_White

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Oh, and thanks for reminding me C2D. Orton's promo sucked. HHH's was good. Loved Bryan fighting the Shield off and looking pretty tough, and then HHH taunting him as he was trying to get in the ring was cool as well. Really made me want to see Bryan kick HHH's head in, but then Orton RKO'd Bryan.
> 
> And that's another thing, and I mentioned this last night, but HHH's heel turn completely overshadows Ortons. It's not even Orton Bryan's necessarily going after, it's HHH. It's not Orton people want to see Bryan get his hands on (aside from to snatch the WWE Title back), it's HHH. They're booking HHH as the ultimate heel for Bryan to get, when it should be Orton. That's another problem I have with this.
> 
> Overall though, the segment did it's job in establishing the heels and making us want Bryan to kick HHH's ass. That's what matters and now hopefully they follow up on it. So far for the most part, so good.


This is like Stone Cold vs The Corporation


The Rock was the champion but Mr.McMahon was the guy you wanted to see Austin beat up.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

My favorite stable of all time was the original Corporation.

It's good to see evil Vince back up to his old ways. 

I actually like the Shield now too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> You know, I just had a scary thought. What if Cena wasn't injured?


Then, we might be getting Cena/Orton for the 1343454th time. With, as always, Cena as the baby and Orton as the heel, of course.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I assume this group is going to last till Cena returns regardless if DB ends up with the title or not.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Then, we might be getting Cena/Orton for the 1343454th time. With, as always, Cena as the baby and Orton as the heel, of course.


Who knows? We might still end up getting it in about 4 months. Just in time for the Rumble.


----------



## VGooBUG

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Who knows? We might still end up getting it in about 4 months. Just in time for the Rumble.


SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUTTTTT UPPPP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



abrown0718 said:


> One of my favorite parts of this storyline is that Trips and Steph have become mega trolls :ti


This 100%. The opening segment with Stephanie/Bryan made me want to see Bryan kick her head off. Got to give credit where it's due that Steph still has the heel-dom down. Ditto Triple H at the end. I also love how they make it realistic by giving Bryan credit and not just being typical wrestling/kayfabe "I hate you, we're in a feud, so obviously you suck!"


----------



## Amber B

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The only way this will work is if they have their weekly/monthly plan already set up with injuries and/or suspensions taken account and an end goal that makes sense. They can't be the scatter brained fucks that they have been for the past couple of years that stop and start everything and expect it to work.





abrown0718 said:


> One of my favorite parts of this storyline is that Trips and Steph have become mega trolls :ti


They've been fabulous trolls for years but now it's so blatant that I can't not give them praise. Looking all smug and shit.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

According to the daniel bryan zombies, the 5'8 bearded man will take out the entire corporation and win the wwe title and be the face of the company. Yeah real believable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Who knows? We might still end up getting it in about 4 months. Just in time for the Rumble.


Maybe. But I'm enjoying watching Bryan become a "made" guy in the WWE main event scene. Not just that, but it's being done in an entertaining storyline, thus far.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## ABrown

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Amber B said:


> The only way this will work is if they have their weekly/monthly plan already set up with injuries and/or suspensions taken account and an end goal that makes sense. They can't be the scatter brained fucks that they have been for the past couple of years that stop and start everything and expect it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been fabulous trolls for years but now it's so blatant that I can't not give them praise. Looking all smug and shit.


They've stepped their game up. I love them acting completely oblivious to their trolling. Steph hugging Orton tho :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think I'm the only person on this forum that isn't a fan of "My Time" and the only one that hopes it never returns. Plus it doesn't fit HHH anymore.


----------



## Amber B

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Who knows? We might still end up getting it in about 4 months. Just in time for the Rumble.


Cena gets injured, in his absence, Jeff Hardy is pushed as the number one face to fight Orton. Cena returns at the Rumble and wins.

Cena gets injured, in his absence, Bryan is pushed as the number one face to fight Orton. Cena's return time table is January. Cena returns at the Rumble and wins.

I'm Eve in both occasions.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TheDeadMan86 said:


>


They NEED to use that theme. Better than having 4-5 diff themes used. I wouldn't mind Orton and Shield keeping their own theme,but if it's an entrance that involves HHH,Steph,Mr.McMahon(or Orton + Shield are coming out together) then that theme needs to be used


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Are Patterson and Brisco too old to be the stooges now? I miss those guys. They should come back to aid Vince in some capacity on screen.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



WhyMe123 said:


> According to the daniel bryan zombies, the 5'8 bearded man will take out the entire corporation and win the wwe title and be the face of the company. Yeah real believable.


Stone Cold took out Vince/Shane/HHH/Undertaker/Viscera/APA single-handedly and I found it extremely entertaining


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Are Patterson and Brisco too old to be the stooges now? I miss those guys. They should come back to aid Vince in some capacity on screen.


Maybe a one time thing,but guys like Maddox associated with this group will help alot once this storyline is done,and hopefully WWE involves a few more young stars on their roster and are either associated due to in ring action,or just doing non ring stuff(like manager and stuff)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Are Patterson and Brisco too old to be the stooges now? I miss those guys. They should come back to aid Vince in some capacity on screen.


I rather have these guys as the stooges:


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Stone Cold took out Vince/Shane/HHH/Undertaker/Viscera/APA single-handedly and I found it extremely entertaining


Daniel Bryan is not stone cold. Not even in the same universe. Stone cold was a badass sumbitch. When you look at puny Bryan do you see "asskicker"? No. I hooe they put bryan in a cage with Brock Lesnar and just end it all there.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Stone Cold took out Vince/Shane/HHH/Undertaker/Viscera/APA single-handedly and I found it extremely entertaining


Not when done by a homeless looking hobo who looks like he haven't had a shower in 2 decades. 

It worked with Austin because he was brawl loving red neck. And being a ******* automatically means you're a badass.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Calling it now. Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JoseBxNYC said:


> Calling it now. Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan at Hell in a Cell.


And HHH goes over. They Should do Orton/Bryan at NOC, either Orton gets DQ'd or VERY dirty win. At Battleground, Bryan/Ziggler/Show/Henry Over Orton/SHIELD. At HIAC Bryan beat HHH inside HIAC. And he gets the belt back at Survivor Series.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Hurricane24 said:


> Not
> It worked with Austin because he was brawl loving red neck. And being a ******* automatically means you're a badass.


It worked because Stone Cold was the most popular wrestler ever and it was the greatest storyline of all time.Not even Mike Tyson can take on ten people at one time.

*Daniel Bryan is no Stone Cold.Stone Cold was a one of a kind*

But if done properly,this storyline can be a great success.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> And HHH goes over. They Should do Orton/Bryan at NOC, either Orton gets DQ'd or VERY dirty win. At Battleground, Bryan/Ziggler/Show/Henry Over Orton/SHIELD. At HIAC Bryan beat HHH inside HIAC. And he gets the belt back at Survivor Series.


I would prefer Bryan/Orton for the HIAC.

But Bryan/HHH would be cool too.

As long as HHH taps or eats that running knee, of course.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Are Patterson and Brisco too old to be the stooges now? I miss those guys. They should come back to aid Vince in some capacity on screen.


*They've got Maddox baby!*


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> And HHH goes over. They Should do Orton/Bryan at NOC, either Orton gets DQ'd or VERY dirty win. At Battleground, Bryan/Ziggler/Show/Henry Over Orton/SHIELD. At HIAC Bryan beat HHH inside HIAC. And he gets the belt back at Survivor Series.


That's exactly how they should book it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



RenegadexParagon said:


> I would prefer Bryan/Orton for the HIAC.
> 
> But Bryan/HHH would be cool too.
> 
> *As long as HHH taps or eats that running knee, of course.*


You know he won't.

:HHH


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***






:mark: It's on!


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

And yes, we have many people missing right now to consider....

*Shawn Michaels, The New Age Outlaws, X-Pac, Kevin Nash, The Rock, Stone Cold, various former members of the Corporation, and whoever else.*

Not saying that all (or even any) of them will be involved, but *DAMN* does that make me excited for the potential possibilities that could happen.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *They've got Maddox baby!*


Oh...great...

Can we still have Patterson and Brisco? Maybe Sarge isn't busy, get him in here too.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

There's way too many authority figures in this alliance. Maddox isn't needed, and the only reason someone can make a case for Steph's involvement is because she's Vince's daughter and H's wife.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The WWE Universe has NO ONE!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I rather have these guys as the stooges:


Well, they are on the payroll...

I just don't really wanna see X-Pac. Its kinda depressing and he's seriously scummy looking. Remember his thing with Trish at Raw 1000? She looked like she wanted to vomit after X-Pac put his arm around her. Meantime, he looked like he's just taken a bath in grease while downing a bottle of gin.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For now, I just want a 30ish minute PPV match of Orton/Bryan. It has to happen.


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It will with shenanigans. :HHH2


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Brilliant stuff tonight. Best Raw in ages. The heel angles were so layered and nuanced. A lot of opportunity for future pipe bombs.

The whole Steph/Bryan exchange I was thinking “fire me and I’ll wrestle in every VFW hall, gym, and broke down theater. You will know that every night of the week the 5 star match will be in a 30 year old ring held together by duct tape that’s been carted all over the country since Flair was upstaging Hogan. You will be in charge of turning WWE into a laughing stock, b/c Daniel Bryan the wrestler who cleanly beat your best entertainer you could put over will be wrestling in the same indys you look down on”

A great take on the individual v the institution story. To reach for something you’re told isn’t available to you, to not quit a dream that’s supposed to be for other people, to achieve it, but told you’re still not wanted. To prove you can, but get told can just doesn’t matter. This is all about denying negative reinforcement, the mechanisms present in society meant to keep normal individuals from working to excel. 

The easy excuses that make quitting ok, that make not trying normal: not going to college b/c you’re a blue collar family, not going for a promotion, saving your money instead of going into business for yourself, that you can’t take the starting QBs spot, that you shouldn’t waste the effort b/c you can’t get the pay off, that you shouldn’t ask the hot girl out so you don’t get embarrassed. It’s about trumping all the negativity that is used to control us and keep us where other people like us.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Oh...great...
> 
> Can we still have Patterson and Brisco? Maybe Sarge isn't busy, get him in here too.


*Nah, it's Maddox! He will probably be used as a punching bag, though.
*


Headliner said:


> There's way too many authority figures in this alliance. Maddox isn't needed, and the only reason someone can make a case for Steph's involvement is because she's Vince's daughter and H's wife.


*It's basically even when it comes to authority figures and the guys who actually fight. The Shield and Randy make 4, and HHH, Steph, Brad, and Vince make another 4. Hell, there's actually 3 authority figures if you don't want to count Maddox. Plus, Triple H can act as both.*


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Nah, it's Maddox! He will probably be used as a punching bag, though.
> *
> 
> *It's basically even when it comes to authority figures and the guys who actually fight. The Shield and Randy make 4, and HHH, Steph, Brad, and Vince make another 4. Hell, there's actually 3 authority figures if you don't want to count Maddox. Plus, Triple H can act as both.*


In that case can we get Miz in there? Miz + brutal physical assault=good time.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Linda will return to help Bryan take down the Corporation


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*RKO's and Punts Shane McMahon in the head*



















*RKO's Stephanie*










*Punts Vince in the head*










*Spits in Triple H's face...among other things*










*Years later....*









*THIS IS WHY I LOVE PRO WRESTLING!*


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Considering it was rumored there would be a Austin Vs HHH match(which isn't happening) with Mr. MacMahon in Austin's corner, I wonder if Vinnie Mac will eventually get overthrown by Triple H, and turn face.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It won't be the same if Steph doesn't have a ton of "SLUT!" chants thrown her way, or if Vince, HHH and Orton don't get called assholes


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Honestly, when was the last time the WWE has made pretty much everyone, casuals and internet fans hate the heels and want to see the good guy come out on top. That's what they're doing with this Bryan-Corporation feud right now and it's fucking magic... and it's just beginning. This is amazing to watch.

I can't wait to see this story continue, and it seems like there's going to be involvement from Big Show, Mark Henry and Dolph Ziggler as we go down the road to Survivor Series starting in October if the story continues this way... maybe even Battleground if that pay-per-view is going to have that sort of match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> In that case can we get Miz in there? Miz + brutal physical assault=good time.


Miz should stay away from this storyline.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Triple H is going to get a win over Bryan, that's for sure. If the plan is that HHH is main eventing Mania, I don't see them stretching this feud for 7 months. And they aren't gonna have HHH lose before his main event match, as sad as that is.


----------



## J-Coke

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I still hope they attempt to develop the individual characters of The Shield so that they are ready for the main event in the future just like Batista and Orton in Evolution. Yes, they will be a driving force but if they don't break out and are only seen as lackeys then it will have the same effect like Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase in Legacy. This angle will make or break them.


----------



## The People's H2O

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Let the burying begin. :HHH2:buried :dazzler


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



RatedR10 said:


> *Honestly, when was the last time the WWE has made pretty much everyone, casuals and internet fans hate the heels and want to see the good guy come out on top. *That's what they're doing with this Bryan-Corporation feud right now and it's fucking magic... and it's just beginning. .


I think it was Batista vs HHH


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BrownianMotion said:


> Linda will return to help Bryan take down the Corporation


What if Shane came back and sided with Bryan? You could have a little dissension among the McMahon's. I think that would be better than Linda.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Joseph92 said:


> What if Shane came back and sided with Bryan? You could have a little dissension among the McMahon's. I think that would be better than Linda.


I thought the same to not Linda but Shane that would be freaking awesome I can see that happening.


----------



## Kodkody

*I can see this happening.*

After the next PPV, or sometime, I can see Vince starting to feel bad for Bryan, then one day, Vince would turn on Corp (if that's what we're calling them) and decide to side with Bryan, Then it all leads to a Bryan V Someone(Most likely Orton, but I'd like if it's Cena who turns heel by the time he returns) And I can see it as either being a whoever wins, one will take over the company thing, where if Bryan loses = HHH in full control, and if Orton(or other) win, Mcmahon keeps control. Or this could just be a way to have a final goodbye to Vince Mcmahon before he retires permanently. 

Unlikely It'll happen, Or it might be the other way around with HHH siding with Bryan. But I'd rather Vince does. 


Thoughts on this? Could it happen? Would it be good? etc...


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Hoping for a Bryan-Punk-Ziggler alliance down the road to take on The Shield. Will be amazing.


Anyways, amazing angle. HHH, Vince, Steph and Orton aligned together, with The Shield as their muscle, and poor Bryan all on his own. With his friend Kane taken out by the Wyatts and the epitome of goodness John Cena taking time off, he really has no one to turn to. It will be an uphill climb, one step at a time but at Mania, The Goat becomes the Champ!!


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan Team vs HHH Team at Survivour Series


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: I can see this happening.*

Sometime around WM,I see Orton losing to Bryan and getting kicked out of Corporation.Then post WM 30,the storyline becomes even bigger with a *heel John Cena* taking Orton's place as the Corporation Champion.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Three days back,people were bitching about HHH's involvement in the Cena vs Bryan feud without even knowing what will happen.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JoseBxNYC said:


> Miz should stay away from this storyline.


They'll probably do "Miz TV" with the corporation before Night of Champions, or something to that extent.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I can see this happening.*

Somehow Bryan will beat Orton and get the title back, and it will be HHH vs Bryan for the title at WM. I'm calling it now.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^Miz should get a triple powerbomb from The Shield,a RKO from Randy Orton and a pedigree from HHH.


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Miz should get a triple powerbomb from The Shield,a RKO from Randy Orton and a pedigree from HHH.



:lmao That'd be amazing.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So this story is about Daniel Bryan not having the look Vince and Triple H like? I mean, the classical tall, muscular and clean cut guy.


----------



## finalnight

Did anyone think "Man, I hope this is the same big picture the Nexus told us about."

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Three days back,people were bitching about HHH's involvement in the Cena vs Bryan feud without even knowing what will happen.


Any opportunity to bitch about HHH, the IWC will take it. Last week it was sickening that he feels the need to involve himself in another big angle, now it's the best thing since sliced bread.

:HHH


----------



## Klee

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can see someone huge stepping in to defend Bryan and stick up for him. Possibly Austin.


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KLEEBLATT said:


> I can see someone huge stepping in to defend Bryan and stick up for him. Possibly Austin.


 I would say Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio or Chris Jericho.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Interceptor88 said:


> I would say Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio or Chris Jericho.


I doubt Rey would make enough impact for them to include him & Jericho is gone for a while. 

Given Shawn has genuine history with Bryan I'd say he's the most likely. I can see Punk siding with Bryan somewhere down the line after he's finished with Heyman as well.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: I can see this happening.*

Maybe. As far as I'm concerned, though, it would be best to keep Daniel Bryan as the lone wolf throughout this whole thing. Him against what seems like the world. He's already really over, but if he was able to defeat the Corporation all on his own - the only people who wouldn't be marking out the Undertaker's dead bodies.

@KodKody - Daniel Bryan was WWE champ for 5 minutes, so you have to update your sig.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Looks really damn good! Maddox and The Shield being in the group will make it more stronger! I mean
Chairman of WWE, COO, Executive something, WWE Champion, Raw GM and the United States and Tag Team champions!


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Interceptor88 said:


> I would say Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio or Chris Jericho.


Michaels getting involved has potential. Trained Bryan, HHH's best friend. Creative could get something good out of that.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shawn shows up from time to time just to remind me people what Sweet Chin Music looks like, so I wouldn't be surprised to see Triple H eat it or even Brad.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: I can see this happening.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Sometime around WM,I see Orton losing to Bryan and getting kicked out of Corporation.Then post WM 30,the storyline becomes even bigger with a *heel John Cena* taking Orton's place as the Corporation Champion.


Heel Cena? I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## rybacker

*Re: I can see this happening.*

eventually one of the mcmahons will start to feel sorry for daniel bryan,


----------



## theArtist

*Re: I can see this happening.*

I've been saying for ages (well before SS) that heel Hunter (W/ Steph) v Bryan (W/ Vince) for control of the company will happen at Mania. I still stand by that at the moment.


----------



## Rated R™

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Saint Dick said:


> Michaels getting involved has potential. Trained Bryan, HHH's best friend. Creative could get something good out of that.


I like the sound of that, will be interesting indeed...


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This has the potential to be special and its off to a great start.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: I can see this happening.*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Sometime around WM,I see Orton losing to Bryan and getting kicked out of Corporation.Then post WM 30,the storyline becomes even bigger with a *heel John Cena* taking Orton's place as the Corporation Champion.


a great way to do that could be him and Bryan being the last two in the Rumble and Cena throws Bryan over after showing good sportmanship...Dat heat.


----------



## ThePerfectionJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

JBL will join the Corporation. Vince HHH and Jbl are the three active people on the roster that was apart of it. I know JBL likes to be unbiased in his commentary but,He was all over The handicap matches in the coronation segment. He was defending everything on why Ziggler should keep his mouth close and Big Show should have stayed quiet or something like that. It wouln't surprise me if he joins.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*The little line about Orton now being the diamond was golden, a real throw back to when Evolution first formed and he made that famous promo.* (Promo from HHH)


----------



## Andriy P.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ThePerfectionJ said:


> JBL will join the Corporation. Vince HHH and Jbl are the three active people on the roster that was apart of it. I know JBL likes to be unbiased in his commentary but,He was all over The handicap matches in the coronation segment. He was defending everything on why Ziggler should keep his mouth close and Big Show should have stayed quiet or something like that. It wouln't surprise me if he joins.


He always does that, he's a heel color com. It's just that he isn't a retarded over-the-top, and he puts over both talents, while only defending the heels when there's a way. Also, he doesn't side with every heel, for example, he was completely against The Shield when they started, because they were against the company.
That's why he's great, he adds layers to the story, in spite of usually being on heels side he puts both men/tags over and is logical.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The possibilities are seriously endless with this angle, It's massive, we know it's gonna go through all the way to Mania it just has too, it's the biggest overall angle taht can affect large masses of superstars and people in the WWE in years.

I just hope they play it out right and don't bury people in the process. Orton will be untouchable for a very long time as far as I can see. Bryan is so over it's not even funny the reactions he gets are abnormally huge, and him as a chasing underdog to all these powerful stars is great but I have a problem.

So far the corporation consists of HHH, Vince, Stpehanie, Brad Maddox, The Shield and Orton as champion versus Bryan..... and well that's it.

Bryan is gonna need people with him to help fight the system, but my question to this is who? because others are gonna get involved down the line maybe not now but later for sure. Cena most likely will on his return? Punk? Will Heyman get involved? HBK?

This has such huge potential.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GoToSl33p said:


> Bryan is gonna need people with him to help fight the system, but my question to this is who? because others are gonna get involved down the line maybe not now but later for sure. Cena most likely will on his return? Punk? Will Heyman get involved? HBK?
> 
> This has such huge potential.


Well I can see Ziggler getting involved in the mix after last night. He spoke out against Triple H and got punished by the Shield, he'll definitely be seeking revenge. As another future face star, this is the best chance he's got. HBK will get involved for sure too, he trained Bryan and his best friend has turned his back on his DX-attitude and become another corporate suit, great opportunity for a promo here with Hunter giving Michaels a pedigree.

Last night just reminded me that Triple H is the GOAT Heel, I can't wait for Bryan and co. to get thier revenge on him and Orton, this has the potential to be one of the greatest storylines in history.


----------



## Andriy P.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GoToSl33p said:


> The possibilities are seriously endless with this angle, It's massive, we know it's gonna go through all the way to Mania it just has too, it's the biggest overall angle taht can affect large masses of superstars and people in the WWE in years.
> 
> I just hope they play it out right and don't bury people in the process. Orton will be untouchable for a very long time as far as I can see. Bryan is so over it's not even funny the reactions he gets are abnormally huge, and him as a chasing underdog to all these powerful stars is great but I have a problem.
> 
> So far the corporation consists of HHH, Vince, Stpehanie, Brad Maddox, The Shield and Orton as champion versus Bryan..... and well that's it.
> 
> Bryan is gonna need people with him to help fight the system, but my question to this is who? because others are gonna get involved down the line maybe not now but later for sure. Cena most likely will on his return? Punk? Will Heyman get involved? HBK?
> 
> This has such huge potential.


Ziggler had some heat with those words, he's probably joining Bryan. Show is a certain, as well, the whole iron clad contract will be on his side as he's most likely the only guy who can do what he wants, kayfabe wise.
Not sure if they'll keep Henry with Show and, if so, with Daniel. If not, look for RVD, Christian, someone in the likes of those guys.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The PPV's for the wrest of the wrestling year are going to be great. How could they unfold?

*Night of Champions*
Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan, screwjob by Vince / HHH

*Battleground*
Randy Orton and The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry and The Big Show. (Tag team and WWE championship on the line)

*Hell in a Cell*
Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan

*Survivor Series*
Randy Orton, HHH and The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, The Big Show, CM Punk and John Cena??


Obviously this is just a quick draft up, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## ABrown

Headliner said:


> There's way too many authority figures in this alliance. Maddox isn't needed, and the only reason someone can make a case for Steph's involvement is because she's Vince's daughter and H's wife.



I can see a situation where Maddox gets tired of being a lackey/punching bag and gets the board involved and basically becomes the counter to the corporation. That or when Vince turns he sides with him against Trips/Steph.






BrownianMotion said:


> Linda will return to help Bryan take down the Corporation



I wouldn't mind it.






Joseph92 said:


> What if Shane came back and sided with Bryan? You could have a little dissension among the McMahon's. I think that would be better than Linda.


Shane is done unfortunately 








austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Three days back,people were bitching about HHH's involvement in the Cena vs Bryan feud without even knowing what will happen.



Of course. Even now people ITT are bitching that Trips will get a win over DB fpalm. Anything to not say something that positive about Trips


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm all for the corporate angle (Bryan vs. McMahons could be amazing), but after 1 episode of Raw, I'm not sure I can stand 20 minutes of Haitch and Orton droning on every week. 

Strangely, I'd almost forgotten how boring heel Haitch promos can be when he starts getting on a roll, and I got so used to Orton not cutting promos that I forgot he could even speak. I definitely can't take Orton cutting promos every week. 

The last 5 minutes was great TV though, with the Shield beatdown and Haitch goading Bryan into the RKO. The "coal/diamond" reference to the first night of Evolution was amazing as well.


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Amazing TV last night. Great start to the angle. Reports of people being angry at the outcome of last night, saying Bryan should have had his moment...Personally, I disagree. 

This whole angle of trying to keep Bryan down will for sure make him a bigger star than if he was to have just had his win and be done with it last night.

A new corporation with the obvious guys involved + The Shield will be awesome...I think Barrett could get involved as one of Vince's guys considering his run ins with Bryan recently.

I expect to see HBK involved in this angle at some point, cutting a promo against HHH and standing up for Bryan. Maybe Flair as well in some capacity. 

Battleground...Please do a war games match...

Maybe have it so that Bryan wins a title match at HIAC by winning at Battlegrounds, then The corporation makes it HIAC to try and stack the odds against Bryan.

Then Survivor series Bryans team loses to prevent him from getting another shot at Orton whilst he's champion. All leading up to Bryan winning the Rumble and winning the WWE title at Mania where he finally has his run with the belt.


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I am all for this angle, but they need to do away with at least one of the authority figures. An eight person stable with four of those people being authority figures is overkill. They need to either minimize the roles of Stephanie/Maddox or expand the stable to include more people.


----------



## ThePerfectionJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Corporate_Ministry
Mick Foley=Daniel Bryan
Ken Shamrock=Dolph Ziggler
Test=Mark Henry
Big Show=Big Show

The Union Vs. The Corporation I know its not the same but close to it

8/19/13 Raw
After RAW went off the air, Randy Orton, Triple H, Vince McMahon and Stephanie went to the back. The Shield started to beat down Daniel Bryan again, but Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler and The Big Show made the save. The faces then hit their finishers on The Shield, with Daniel Bryan ending the segment by hitting one of the Shield members (can't remember if it was Seth Rollins or Dean Ambrose) with the running knee that he used to defeat John Cena at SummerSlam last night. The crowd then broke out into a wild "Yes!" chant as Bryan's music played. Big Show and Ziggler joined Bryan with the chant while Henry walked around the ring. All four men then embraced.
Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/...WwILdb2y4ZG.99

Sidenote: Since i was a little kid so I couldn't see this.Finally WWE rehatches one of their old great storylines


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I cant wait for next monday and every monday after that. I really hooe the shield and the corporation Make that misget hippie daniel bryan thier bitch and beat the living hell out of him every week until Cena comes back, then we can see a real star take on the corporation.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Im calling John Cena vs Randy Orton @ Wrestlemania. Orton and Bryan fued til around Royal Rumble


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For me it has to lead up to Bryan winning the WWE title at the end. Having him leaving the feud without the title will be a massive downer. Having Cena beat Orton for the title will suck balls cause people hate Cena and will be cheering on the Corporation. Bryan after months of been screwed over gets his moment of glory. The perfect ending, the corporation and Cena can go into a feud over the WWE or something. Bryan goes on for a lengthy title reign.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Loving it so far, the Shield are a perfect fit for the 'security' (ala Bossman back in the day), both Orton & trips got decent heat and Bryan is going to be a superstar with being the underdog with the deck stacked against him constantly, there are one or two others who would suit the faction well (Barrett) but for the moment Orton/Shield are perfect, can't wait for next week.


----------



## will94

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So if I told you 3 years ago that Jon Moxley and Tyler Black would be beating down Bryan Danielson in the main event of RAW to keep him from getting his hands on The McMahons, Triple H, and Randy Orton and away from his lost WWE Title, would anyone have believed me?


----------



## Art Vandaley

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



WhyMe123 said:


> Daniel Bryan is not stone cold. Not even in the same universe. Stone cold was a badass sumbitch. When you look at puny Bryan do you see "asskicker"? No. I hooe they put bryan in a cage with Brock Lesnar and just end it all there.


You mean like when they locked him in a cage with the Big Show and Mark Henry and he beat them both?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yeah, I can definitely agree that there are too many authority figures in this group. Get rid of Steph and Maddox. They're redundant.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, I can definitely agree that there are too many authority figures in this group. Get rid of Steph and Maddox. They're redundant.


Maddox is the dumb goon, he's probably going to be the Coach/Brisco/Patterson of the group. And Steph... well it makes sense to have her around since her husband and father are involved. I can see them turning Vince face again eventually which I don't really care for but whatever. 

I'm extremely excited for this storyline. Finally, a heel group who you can actually hate. Finally a face who really is an underdog, and one that is over and easy to get behind. Finally the Shield are given something meaningful to do. And a storyline that can involve and impact the entire roster. WWE silencing anyone who speaks out against them, Triple H going off about burying and egos, Daniel Bryan the vegan Stone Cold to Triple H's Vince McMahon... this is the most exciting storyline the WWE has done in years.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The one thing that could hold this storyline back is the conastant comparisions to recent years and storylines.

Daniel Bryan is Daniel Bryan.
Randy Orton is Randy Orton.
Triple H is Triple H.

They are not Stone Cold, The Rock etc.


----------



## Medo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*This is great storyline.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Can't wait for Orton/Bryan match.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alkomesh2 said:


> You mean like when they locked him in a cage with the Big Show and Mark Henry and he beat them both?


Uh... did you not see the ending of that match?


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For what it is worth, both Orton and Bryan are advertised for SmackDown, so it will be interesting to see what goes down there.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



SOSheamus said:


> I expect to see HBK involved in this angle at some point, cutting a promo against HHH and standing up for Bryan. *Maybe Flair as well in some capacity.*


After the WWE 2K14 Superstar panel situation, that's unlikely.. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Fortitude said:


> The one thing that could hold this storyline back is the conastant comparisions to recent years and storylines.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is Daniel Bryan.
> Randy Orton is Randy Orton.
> Triple H is Triple H.
> 
> They are not Stone Cold, The Rock etc.


I think it's inevitable parallels are drawn between them. Stone Cold vs Vince is pretty much the ultimate "evil boss" storyline.



Eulonzo said:


> After the WWE 2K14 Superstar panel situation, that's unlikely.. :lmao


Uh oh. What happened?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, I can definitely agree that there are too many authority figures in this group. Get rid of Steph and Maddox. They're redundant.


...



abrown0718 said:


> I can see a situation where Maddox gets tired of being a lackey/punching bag and gets the board involved and basically becomes the counter to the corporation. That or when Vince turns he sides with him against Trips/Steph.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dan the marino said:


> I think it's inevitable parallels are drawn between them. Stone Cold vs Vince is pretty much the ultimate "evil boss" storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. What happened?


He was drunk.

Btw,










So badass.

rton2


----------



## BBoiz94

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't help but laugh when Triple H is speaking about how he 'buried' feelings.. I'm not hating this storyline, in fact, i like it.. alot. Just found it ironic cause of all the Triple H+shoval memes around. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










Man, what have I done.

:HHH2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Hope they don't pull a "Corporate Rock" and have Orton turn on the corporation to turn back baby face.


----------



## reorex

*Very dead crowd for Orton?*

So I noticed this last night during RAW and after rewatching the segment it seems my ears weren't playing tricks on me. I sat through it with both headphones and speakers to double check and the crowd was surprisingly silent for Orton. And he tends to be popular in Cali. It wasn't that they booed him or anything like that. It seemed to be mostly just silence.

Was I the only one who noticed this?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:clap

This angle is already getting OVER and we haven't seen ANYTHING yet.


----------



## y2j4lyf

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bryan D. said:


> Man, what have I done.
> 
> :HHH2


:vince7 That's not PG!


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

"Check your ego at the door, Daniel Bryan! Like I do! None of this is about me!"

:HHH2

HHH is GOAT heel troll.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

He still got some pops, HHH, Vince and Steph are doing all the mic work and heel'ish antics so theres not much reason to hate Orton. it just happens to be the guy that had the briefcase.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*



Brodus Clay said:


> He still got some pops, HHH, Vince and Steph are doing all the mic work and heel'ish antics so theres not much reason to hate Orton. it just happens to be the guy that had the briefcase.


He will probably get heat after last raw though, hugging steph and rkoing db.


----------



## EdgeHead103

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

I thought my ears were playing tricks on me as well..

he came out and it seemed like there was NO reaction.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

Bravo...

IWC chasing ghosts... as usual.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> In that case can we get Miz in there? Miz + brutal physical assault=good time.


*Nah, I take him too seriously to be a punching bag, but no serious enough to do anything else in this feud.*



FlemmingLemming said:


> *RKO's and Punts Shane McMahon in the head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RKO's Stephanie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Punts Vince in the head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spits in Triple H's face...among other things*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Years later....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHY I LOVE PRO WRESTLING!*


*Hey, Triple said he had to bury his feelings. He's buried a lot of things in his days, but never his feelings. Show some compassion.*



Alkomesh2 said:


> You mean like when they locked him in a cage with the Big Show and Mark Henry and he beat them both?


*See below.*


Eulonzo said:


> Uh... did you not see the ending of that match?


:clap


BBoiz94 said:


> I can't help but laugh when Triple H is speaking about how he 'buried' feelings.. I'm not hating this storyline, in fact, i like it.. alot. Just found it ironic cause of all the Triple H+shoval memes around. :lol


*I thought the same thing. Something tells me he said it on purpose.*



Bryan D. said:


> Man, what have I done.
> 
> :HHH2


*

Where's scrilla's avatar when you need it? *




Cliffy Byro said:


> Hope they don't pull a "Corporate Rock" and have Orton turn on the corporation to turn back baby face.


*It's not like they really had a choice with The Rock given his crowd reactions. As much as I like Randy Orton, he's so lifeless at the moment that he won't to worry about that anytime soon.*


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*



TEHCOCK said:


> He will probably get heat after last raw though, hugging steph and rkoing db.


Well he also RKO him when he was still a face the only difference I see on his heel character was being polite with the Mcmahon's and yes like you said that probably would give him heat next week.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

The heat is on Triple H right now the most


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Are you deaf? Orton was getting heat.... Especially when he said all of you should stand up and give a round of applause for HHH


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

He wasn't a heel just yet when he came out, the crowd were confused, so he got a silent reaction, the heat was more on the McMahon family, but he got MASSIVE heat after he told the crowd to "Stand up & give the man the respect that he deserves" & after the RKO, They should have probably given him more time to be a cocky asshole to draw more heat, He wasn't "officially" heel until he told the crowd to respect HHH.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

The crowd was probably confused. Remember we the IWC always dig deep into wrestling so we knew Orton turned heel at SS but the casuals weren't sure. Noticed he got booed after putting a stamp on his heel turn by telling them to give HHH respect and rkoing Bryan.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

I've listened to the segment with both headphones in volume turned all the way up as well and Orton did get some heat. When he first came out there wasn't a lot of reaction since the fans seemed confused as to how to react to him since he's only just turned from one of the biggest babyfaces in the company to one of the biggest heels. He got heat for hugging Stephanie and then he got more heat when he was on the mic telling everyone to stand up and respect Triple H.

He also got a reaction when he said "I told you so" as soon as he got the mic. 

Don't understand where this "very dead crowd" is coming from.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

Orton is in the background of the story. There is no real reason to hate him. It's Trips turned heel, Bryan beat Cena, Cena has to take time off, THEN our focus is on Orton, who's champ. They didn't do it very well. And the fact that Triple H got so much mic time last night, and Orton didn't, also didn't help. And the fact that they didn't bring up the history of Evolution these 2 share, also didn't help. Orton is being treated as any regular top heel right now, now that 9 time champion who won his first WORLD title when most of the current roster was in high school, and his story is 4th in line, of course they aint caring that much about Orton right now. They haven't played Orton's character fully.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*








<--sorry but when he hug stephanie and smiled like that it made me think something would happen between them two lol but it was pretty funny to see vinces face in shock of that.


----------



## CM BORK

*The reason they didn't do this storyline with Super Cena*

Is it because the crowd would cheer for The Corporation?

:vince4


Surely for once in his life he'd actually be an underdog?

:cena2


----------



## rybacker

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

the corporation (shield and orton) against the alliance of daniel bryan big show mark henry and ziggler with shawn michaels as there manage kinda guy 

daniel bryan will be going for the wwe championshiop against randy orton 

big show and mark henry will go for the tag team titles as big show confirmed on raw 

and ziggler could face ambrose for the united states championship 

and shawn michaels vs triple H on the mic protecting their respective teams


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Brock Lesnar vs The Shields and The Corporation would be a huge draw because we know that Lesnar is a legit beast and he has the enough power to break through every members of the faction in there.

I want to see this sometime in the future because I can't imagine how big of a pop lesnar would get if this ever happens.

Some of you may say that Brock turning face is not a good idea. I will say that Brock Lesnar turning face is bad ONLY if WWE does not know how to execute him correctly and changes him into a different kind of person. If he turns face and feuds with the New Corporation and The Shields, all he has to do is stay nearly unstoppable, and just use the attitude and personality against the heels instead.


----------



## Dub

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Eh I would keep Lesnar away from this storyline, the purpose is to build Bryan and adding Lesnar would overshadow that. If Lesnar were to sign a new contract next year, then turn him face.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Very dead crowd for Orton?*

What about "RK-NO" chants?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'd like to see at Battleground (especially under War Games rules as it would be the perfect time to do it but whatever) Orton/Shield (The Corporation) vs. Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show with ALL belts on the line. HHH managing one corner and HBK managing the other. Bryan, at the end, is INCHES away at making Orton tap out. HHH tries coming in to break it up with HBK following. HBK pushes HHH away....only to SCM Bryan and cost his team the match.

If the WWE does this right and very well (which they can screw up at any time), this can most definitely extend to Wrestlemania 30 with all the possible angles, stories, and matches you can create out of this.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Thank God they didn't reform Evolution. That would have been tedious. 

This is more interesting.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I'd like to see at Battleground (especially under War Games rules as it would be the perfect time to do it but whatever) Orton/Shield (The Corporation) vs. Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Show with ALL belts on the line. HHH managing one corner and HBK managing the other. Bryan, at the end, is INCHES away at making Orton tap out. HHH tries coming in to break it up with HBK following. HBK pushes HHH away....only to SCM Bryan and cost his team the match.
> 
> If the WWE does this right and very well (which they can screw up at any time), this can most definitely extend to Wrestlemania 30 with all the possible angles, stories, and matches you can create out of this.


I'm not so sure about Michaels turning heel. Where would the payoff be? It's not like he's going to wrestle a match. I'd rather he stayed a babyface if he were to get involved in this storyline.


----------



## 256097

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Omega_White said:


> If Cena makes his big return and AAs Bryan and joins the Corporation then that would just cement everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this has practically no chance of happening.


That would be mega awesome, and it could happen if Bryan starts shifting a shit ton of merchandise and ratings go up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KING. said:


> I'm not so sure about Michaels turning heel. Where would the payoff be? It's not like he's going to wrestle a match. I'd rather he stayed a babyface if he were to get involved in this storyline.


He doesn't necessarily have to wrestle or anything but he would be another obstacle that Bryan has to overcome. Bryan will have to go through take down all members of the Corporation before getting to Orton to become WWE champion again, I would say. Plus, as much as Michaels "mentored" Bryan (which he reall didn't but that's another story), HHH and HBK are friends. Hell, they've been through wars against each other. It's nothing new.


----------



## FanSince88

*Is John Cena gonna bury The Corporation?*

I am sooooooooo worried that when he returns he's gonna be the "savior" and take out the corporation and be the poster boy once again. 

Someone please reassure me that this wont happen


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Dishonest Dub said:


> Eh I would keep Lesnar away from this storyline, the purpose is to build Bryan and adding Lesnar would overshadow that. If Lesnar were to sign a new contract next year, then turn him face.


I think he should battle against the Corporation and Shields separately. You're right.

But if anybody who is going to look realistic and powerful enough to handle all these guys alone.. it has to be Brock Lesnar. After all, he has UFC background, which would make this storyline fun to watch.. and to watch the Beast decimate a bunch of amateur wrestlers in there.

Booking John Cena to be super cena to take down the corporation would completely suck and just make it look more like a joke. I hope that, that never happens.

Lesnar is fearless and is a match for any body on a given day.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Dishonest Dub said:


> Eh I would keep Lesnar away from this storyline, *the purpose is to build Bryan and adding Lesnar would overshadow that.* If Lesnar were to sign a new contract next year, then turn him face.


That's why, in all likelihood, Punk will not get involved in this.


----------



## leeblue

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Hows about stone cold coming back to lead bryan, big show, ziggler, henry against hhh and co


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Is John Cena gonna bury The Corporation?*



FanSince88 said:


> I am sooooooooo worried that when he returns he's gonna be the "savior" and take out the corporation and be the poster boy once again.
> 
> Someone please reassure me that this wont happen
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's hope the WWE have learned their lessons from the past. Super Cena has screwed up enough storylines already. The crowd cheered his leaving last night. The WWE need to listen and change his stale character up. Bryan is doing it all so much better already. The main event story lines are finally interesting again.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is John Cena gonna bury The Corporation?*

Wouldn't surprise me at all but since Triple H is in there, I doubt it. No one can bury HHH. Not even John Cena.


----------



## 256097

*Re: Is John Cena gonna bury The Corporation?*

Triple H is part of the corporation... How can you buy that which cannot be buried? Maybe we could have a spade on a pole match Cena vs Triple H.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



abrown0718 said:


> I can see a situation where Maddox gets tired of being a lackey/punching bag and gets the board involved and basically becomes the counter to the corporation. That or when Vince turns he sides with him against Trips/Steph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shane is done unfortunately *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Even now people ITT are bitching that Trips will get a win over DB fpalm. Anything to not say something that positive about Trips
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shane is coming back! It hasn't hit the dirt shits yet, but it's real news from the business section, Shane left his company in China this month.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Y'know, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Bryan gets screwed out of every championship match up to the Royal Rumble and Triple H says that's it, he can't have any more WWE Championship matches ever and he can't be in the Royal Rumble. Shane McMahon then returns, maybe a one-time appearance and says the board of directors have voted to overturn Triple H's decision and Bryan will be in the Rumble, which Bryan wins and gets the WWE Championship match at Wrestlemania. In the build up, there's another board of directors vote because they worry that Triple H will try to screw Daniel Bryan again, so they have a special referee in there to make sure it's called down the middle. Cue Stone Cold Steve Austin to be the special referee of that match and Bryan gets his big moment back at Wrestlemania.

I can see that happening, but I think the most likely case is Daniel Bryan winning the championship before the end of the year, or even at the Rumble and CM Punk wins the Royal Rumble match and Bryan-Punk happens.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Punk/Bryan won't happening at WM30, especially for the WWE championship. One, that leaves off Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, Brock and they'll be involved (or one/two of the six) that match. Period. And two, it requires Punk to turn HEEL again for the best possible feud between the two and WWE can't afford that because a) Punk has reached a level where the crowd respects and won't genuinely boo him anymore and b) They need credible, genuine babyfaces at the top right now. They can't afford Punk turning AGAIN.


----------



## gdfactory

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is such a big deal and i'm definitely looking forward to it. I mean, this is gonna be one of the greatest storylines in wrestling history, just bravo, this is such an 'Attitude Era' right there. And when i was watching that segment when Daniel coming back to the building, standing near McMahons & Orton, i was hoping to see that hit of Stone Cold's or Shane McMahon's music theme and getting a heartbreak lol. But i still hope one of them will return to RAW and help Daniel to regain this championship. So anyway, i really love this whole thing and deeply mark out. Just great!


----------



## gdfactory

*Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

I still hope that this is going to happen very soon. Just imagine Shane coming back to help Bryan regain the championship belt at NOC or any other PPV. What do you guys think?


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

Though I would love it to happen, it won't.


----------



## DA

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

Shane comes back and does a Coast To Coast on Steph. Would make me :moyes1


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Punk/Bryan won't happening at WM30, especially for the WWE championship. One, that leaves off Cena, Orton, HHH, Taker, Rock, Brock and they'll be involved (or one/two of the six) that match. Period. And two, it requires Punk to turn HEEL again for the best possible feud between the two and WWE can't afford that because a) Punk has reached a level where the crowd respects and won't genuinely boo him anymore and b) They need credible, genuine babyfaces at the top right now. They can't afford Punk turning AGAIN.


TBH, Punk/Bryan would be a huge babyface match, a similar (but not quite monumental-wise) version of Hogan/Warrior. It would a clash of the two most popular wrestlers in the business today, two guys who you'd never expect the crowd to boo, going at it to see who's really the best. The crowd would be as split as ever, and fans would struggle to choose who they want to win.

However, you're right it's not happening at Mania 30. We'll probably see Punk/Lesnar and Bryan/HHH (with Taker/Cena being the main attraction of the show). Punk/Bryan's big face/face match could come at Summerslam though next year (like Taker/Austin actually), or WM31.


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

We can only dream.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

If it ever does happen it'll be such a closely guarded secret, only the McMahon's will know about it right up until the last minute.


----------



## li/<o

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This storyline has a lot of potential left and right. At the moment you can see the odds are stacked against DB he will need some help and CM Punk won't be enough (he can get added later). I don't want Cena near this storyline at all and if he was to come back to take down the corporation it would be utter crap. If anything DB just needs his team or people to support him as one CM Punk, Sheamus and I know it seems hard to believe but I would mark if Lesnar was helping him not saying he should turn face, but Lesnar if anything dislikes Triple H hes a beast he doesnt care so not saying he becomes friends with DB, but gets rid of some weight for him say The Shield etc.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

HERE COMES DA MONNNNNAAAAAYYYYYYY 2013 = Biggest pop ever.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

Shane gonna need to get that hair dyed first.


----------



## Biast

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*










You think?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

Shane was always the fun McMahon, I can see him coming back for this but, maybe even do a move or two in the ring


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

Three McMahon family members is enough, thanks. Remember Wrestlemania 2000? "A McMahon in every corner!" It sucked. Shane & Stephanie against their dad in the invasion angle also made for horrible TV.

Kayfabe is the last thing this angle needs. Vince and Stephanie are playing themselves - genuinely loathsome people. Back in the day, people hated the Vince character but the smart ones loved the man. Now, a lot of people can't stand the man and that asshole is truly manifesting on the screen. It's great.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Dishonest Dub said:


> Eh I would keep Lesnar away from this storyline, the purpose is to build Bryan and adding Lesnar would overshadow that. If Lesnar were to sign a new contract next year, then turn him face.


Pretty certain Lesnar is with them through to WrestleMania 31. Could easily have a face run this time next year - although I imagine this storyline will be over long before then.

Only in some dream/parallel world would it still be ongoing.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

One man can hope. The most entertaining dude in all the McMahon family.


----------



## rpaj

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

I see HBK returning here and there to help Bryan out, I mean he is his teacher and they basically made it public during SS pre-show that they've known each other for a long time, student/teacher and HBK thinks highly of him. Would be awesome.


----------



## Dyl

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*



CM BORK said:


> HERE COMES DA MONNNNNAAAAAYYYYYYY 2013 = Biggest pop ever.


i might faint.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

As good as this angle is and as good as the angles have come off so far, does anybody else think it would even better if Cena were in Orton's spot right now? I mean Jiminy Jack Christmas that would be beautiful. The McMahons openly acknowledge that John Cena is their corporate champion and finally make him officially a heel against a beloved underdog in Daniel Bryan? 

Oh man that would be beautiful.


----------



## CMSTAR

*HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

Money,Money,Money..

For me this is the perfect time to bring back Shane'o Mc
He could be the Perfect Corporate face to help Bryan his motive could be because Vince overlooked him for the heir to the company and picked HHH & Steph Over him.

i'd mark like hell, obvs there would be a better way and a more rational way to put insert him into the storyline.. how would you book it?


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



D.M.N. said:


> Pretty certain Lesnar is with them through to WrestleMania 31. Could easily have a face run this time next year - although I imagine this storyline will be over long before then.
> 
> Only in some dream/parallel world would it still be ongoing.


They need to keep the stable going until they reach to a point where someone stronger and better can finally challenge them to a match.

That's why I pray that WWE actually keeps The Shields and Corp. going until Lesnar is a babyface. 

I think the stable has a great amount of potential to be delivered for a few years if used in the right direction.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

Him v his dad, batista vs triple h, and orton vs bryan would be so sick, and adding the shield to face henry, show and christian would be even sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkker.


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

shane and bryan vs vince and hhh at wm30.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm annoyed Barrett wasn't there as Vince's henchman.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

No way, turn Shane heel and give us Bryan vs. Shane. Killer match.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

If the storyline stretches out to the Royal Rumble and is meant to end at Wrestlemania, no doubt in my mind Shane McMahon gets involved as a babyface and is on Bryan's side.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Will Shane McMahon return and help Daniel Bryan?*

He did resign his CEO position with some company recently, didn't he? He should have the time


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

Isn't Shane completely done with WWE?


----------



## Biast

*Re: HERE COMES THE MONEY! The Perfect Time...*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/929321-will-shane-mcmahon-return-help-daniel-bryan.html


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Isn't Taker-Lesnar meant to be a match at Wrestlemania this year? It leaves Cena, Bryan, HHH and Punk without anything. I can see:

Lesnar-Taker
Bryan-Punk
Cena-HHH

as the top three matches at Wrestlemania. And I don't think Punk needs to turn heel for it.

It all depends on how long they stretch out this corporation storyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



RatedR10 said:


> Isn't Taker-Lesnar meant to be a match at Wrestlemania this year? It leaves Cena, Bryan, HHH and Punk without anything. I can see:
> 
> Lesnar-Taker
> Bryan-Punk
> Cena-HHH
> 
> as the top three matches at Wrestlemania. And I don't think Punk needs to turn heel for it.
> 
> It all depends on how long they stretch out this corporation storyline.


Still wrong. At best, considering Rock doesn't show, you'll get Cena/Taker, Brock/Punk, and Bryan/Orton for the WWE title from the way it is looking as of now. If HHH and Rock HAVE to wrestle, then you'll probably still get HHH/Bryan, Rock/Brock, Cena/Taker, and Punk/Orton for the WWE title.

I can bet Punk/Bryan won't have a match at Mania 30. Summerslam next year? Sure.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shane isn't involved with the family business anymore, so I doubt he'd return.


----------



## gdfactory

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## DCR

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I see something upcoming which makes me very sad.

I remember years ago, Sting's motivation for returning and the brilliance that was his character at the time. I see WWE mirroring that with John Cena (minus the face paint), just to give his character a change. He would still be fighting for the same things, it would just be from a darker perspective.

I hate the idea, and I hope it doesn't happen. I would much rather see Cena return in the style of Hulk Hogan when he joined the nWo. I think if he personally screwed Daniel Bryan and joined the Corporation it would make for some amazing television (plus you can put Cena in a suit and watch the crowd go wild).


----------



## metalhead118

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



gdfactory said:


>


WWE at it's finest...this explains everything WWE.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



metalhead118 said:


> WWE at it's finest...this explains everything WWE.


Dude, they needed to bury their feelings so they can ensure the future of this company. It's the right thing for business.

:HHH2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This should be a great storyline, hopefully Bryan will have some allies, probably Ziggler, Big Show, Mark Henry and eventually a returning Cena.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TripleG said:


> As good as this angle is and as good as the angles have come off so far, does anybody else think it would even better if Cena were in Orton's spot right now? I mean Jiminy Jack Christmas that would be beautiful. The McMahons openly acknowledge that John Cena is their corporate champion and finally make him officially a heel against a beloved underdog in Daniel Bryan?
> 
> Oh man that would be beautiful.


There is nothing Cena does better than Orton, & he'd get the usual "go away heat" rather than "heel heat".

Bryan vs Orton stretching several PPVs has the potential to have several classic matches, Hell in a Cell, TLC, Submission, 60-minute Iron Man match, Cena nearly killed Bryan at SS, he's just not reliable in the ring despite his occasional good match.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Still wrong. At best, considering Rock doesn't show, you'll get Cena/Taker, Brock/Punk, and Bryan/Orton for the WWE title from the way it is looking as of now. If HHH and Rock HAVE to wrestle, then you'll probably still get HHH/Bryan, Rock/Brock, Cena/Taker, and Punk/Orton for the WWE title.
> 
> I can bet Punk/Bryan won't have a match at Mania 30. Summerslam next year? Sure.


Brock-Taker is what they're working towards tho. He's going to be the one to slay Brock. Brock will then turn face.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Where is Punk fitting in all this? Honestly if we do get Brock/Taker over Cena/Taker I can very, very easily see them forcing Cena back into the Corporation feud ahead of Bryan. In that case Cena/Orton for the title with Bryan getting a match against Triple H if he's lucky. 

I'm not sure what Punk will do. It's tough to see where he'd fit in, in that case. Maybe against ADR or the new Paul Heyman guy Rob Van Dam or something, that'd be different.


----------



## stone cold great

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I find this corporation are less better by milles than the corporation in 1998-1999.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Cliffy Byro said:


> Brock-Taker is what they're working towards tho. He's going to be the one to slay Brock. Brock will then turn face.


I'm not completely sold on that. WWE has been banking on Cena/Taker at a Wrestlemania for a LONG while but the stars haven't aligned. I think they will for WM 30 next year because, let's face it. Cena is the only genuine challenger to the Streak who people can actually buy ending it. Not Brock or Rock. Besides, I could even see it with Rock coming back to face Brock since THAT was the match they were building for WM30 the RAW after WM29 had Rock not been injured the night before. 

As for Punk, I could see him facing HHH as apart of the Corporation vs. Punk/Bryan/Show/Henry/Ziggler angle. They already have history and just one match. Obviously Punk would have to go over.

Then you have Bryan and Orton for the WWE championship. I'm thinking the belt will be traded back and forth between the two during this program. Orton goes in as champion and Bryan, the 2014 Rumble winner, walks out WWE champion in his most crowning moment of his career.

Wrestlemania 30, if this Corporation angle delivers big and done the right way AND the part timers bring their A game, could be one of the best Manias we see in a while.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/best-wwe-corporate-champion


Seems like even WWE is gonna call him the Corporate Champion


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Good. Because Orton is the corporate, run of the mill, generic WWE main event type of person and champion the WWE looks for. They should be calling Randy Orton the Corporate Champion and selling that point till you get tired of hearing it. Orton needs to be wearing suits and ties in non-wrestling segments, shave the fucking beard, and look smarmy as shit.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/best-wwe-corporate-champion
> 
> 
> Seems like even WWE is gonna call him the Corporate Champion


The 33% who voted for Randy are idiots.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



stone cold great said:


> I find this corporation are less better by milles than the corporation in 1998-1999.


It's not even close, in terms of the characters, and execution. The original is better. But I like how they are copying one of Russo's major storylines of the attitude era. RATINGS.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Stop with the Attitude Era comparisons. Move the fuck on, people. The Corporation of 1998/1999 had their deal and hopefully this new Corporation has theirs.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Mother of GAWD...this has potential.


----------



## Aliados

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I like how it hasn't even been 2 days since the angle began, and there are people already saying that the old corporation was better :russo


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I posted this in another thread but I'd like to see some variation of this with this Corporation angle:



> With the timeline:
> 
> Orton/Bryan I for the WWE championship(Orton retains via Corporation shenanigans) - NOC
> Team Bryan (Bryan/Show/Henry/Ziggler) vs. The Corporation (Orton/Shield) (I'd make it WarGames rules but 4 vs. 4 is more likely, ALL belts are on the line [WWE, US, Tag], Corporation wins) - Battleground
> HHH/Bryan - HIAC (Which makes sense since HHH is the Master of the Cell, Bryan wins)
> HHH/Orton v. Bryan/Punk(?) (Punk should be done with Heyman by this time, HHH/Orton wins via HHH pinning Punk) - SS
> Orton/Bryan II for the WWE championship - TLC (TLC match, Orton retains via Corporation shenanigans)
> Bryan wins Rumble (He draws Number One, lasts the entire match eliminating Punk) - RR
> Orton + 5 other guys for the WWE championship (Orton retains) - EC
> Orton/Bryan III for the WWE championship - WM (Bryan FINALLY wins the WWE championship)
> 
> That's how I'd book it so I would think at Hell in a Cell would be possible to see Bryan & HHH go at it.


----------



## mvpsuperstar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan is not the "Stone Cold" of this Corporation remake. He is more like Mankind, likely keeping Orton busy until Wrestlemania season when Cena returns. He will still get the rub from this angle, however this story is probably designed to build Orton as the #1 heel. Great potential with this angle though


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'd like to see some variation of this with this Corporation angle:


Hopefully they go this route but I have my doubts that the creative team can have this angle last 8 months.


----------



## Brye

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I posted this in another thread but I'd like to see some variation of this with this Corporation angle:


That would be incredible.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



mvpsuperstar said:


> Bryan is not the "Stone Cold" of this Corporation remake. He is more like Mankind, likely keeping Orton busy until Wrestlemania season when Cena returns. He will still get the rub from this angle, however this story is probably designed to build Orton as the #1 heel. Great potential with this angle though


The flaw here is Orton isn't even the main villain, Triple H is. Orton is a lackey in this story, the central conflict is Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope in about 8 months, the Wyatts join the New Corporation, and they become the Corporate-Wyatts.....Then again, maybe not.

IT'S ME BRYAN!!!! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG BRYAN!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why would the Wyatts join the Corporation if they are anything but corporate?


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Why would the Wyatts join the Corporation if they are anything but corporate?


Joke went over your head.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I would hope it can last through Wrestlemania next year because it can but that's on if the angle can get the right people over and it doesn't soley become for Vince/Steph/HHH to get themselves over. Otherwise, kill this angle now.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










I've never been this huge Orton fan, but right there, that hug and facial expression, top notch stuff.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Battleground? Another ppv? Stupid. That said this storyline has so much potential. Don't screw it up WWE. Don't water it down. Wonder what the plans are for SD tonight...


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i wonder how's Mark Henry Health? Henry should turn on Ziggler-Show to join Corporation and put the title on Henry by Sseries. reason for heel turn? championship title which Henry want more than anything...this could lead to 2-3 PPV with Henry and Bryan.

i just can't see how they going with Orton and Bryan for next 6 months with over use of beat down and screwjob. Mark Henry or even Big Show is great big monster for Bryan to overcome...

i can see Daniel Bryan beat Orton due to DQ and Orton still champion...ending similar to Kurt Angle vs AUstin at Summerslam 2001.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Henry won't be winning no WWE championship because:

1) He's black (main reason).
2) He's old and doesn't have many years left.
3) Won't fit the title picture as of now.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shield beat Big Show-Henry? 2 big monster? really? ...i can't see clean finished..


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



checkcola said:


> I've never been this huge Orton fan, but right there, that hug and facial expression, top notch stuff.


He's always been one of the very best at facial expressions. He absolutely nails them to perfection 99% of the time.


----------



## ddoucette214

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Here's how I'd book the next few PPVs regarding this storyline:

NoC - Randy Orton & The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan (Handicap Match for the WWE Championship, Bryan can only pin Orton to win the title) - of course this serves as the impossible obstacle to screw Bryan out of his rematch clause for the title. Bryan shows perseverance but falls to the overwhelming odds. Orton heels it up and stays out of the match as much as possible except to make the pin after the Shield incapacitates Bryan. 

Battleground - Randy Orton & The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Big Show, Mark Henry, & Rob Van Dam (No Disqualification 8-Man Tag) - Bryan evens the odds by teaming with common enemies of the Shield. The babyface team wins by Bryan pinning Orton to give the fans a glimmer of hope for DB to get his ultimate revenge.

HIAC - Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (HIAC Match, if Bryan wins he gets his WWE Title rematch at Survivor Series) - Since Bryan technically lost his only rematch, he has to goad the McMahons into giving him another shot. Bryan contests that since he pinned Orton that should suffice, but HHH denies. Bryan defeats The Shield in a gauntlet match on Raw. After the match, Bryan fends off an attack from Orton & HHH, Orton bails but Bryan catches HHH in the Yes Lock and gets him to give him another shot or he'll break his arm. HHH accepts. The next week HHH says its under one condition, that he defeats him in a HIAC match first. Bryan makes HHH tap in the Cell and gets his shot at Orton and at the same time gets revenge on Helmsley for screwing him out of the title.

Survivor Series - Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship Match, if Bryan loses he must leave the WWE) Bryan has gotten his shot but they determine it is the last chance he'll get. If he loses he's gone from the WWE and out of their hair for good. This match needs to be 10-15 back and forth action with the last 10-15 being overbooked as possible with Bryan overcoming several corporate run-ins. Orton goes for the RKO but gets caught in the Yes Lock and taps to win give DB the WWE Championship.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Have they actually been given a title yet? Because somebody said 'The Corporate Shield' on twitter and I liked it, simple and effective.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Marv95 said:


> Battleground? Another ppv? Stupid. That said this storyline has so much potential. Don't screw it up WWE. Don't water it down. Wonder what the plans are for SD tonight...


Battleground I'm thinking only exists because of this storyline(that WWE was planning for awhile now?). Just like how the Invasion PPV in 2001 was only created for the Invasion storyline. Wouldn't be surprised if Battleground had same end result as the Invasion PPV had.

If so...who plays the role of the double agent, and which side is he on?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show, most likely. IRON CLAD CONTRACT BREH.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Big Show, most likely. IRON CLAD CONTRACT BREH.


Maybe, but I see his iron clad contract as a reason not to turn and instead antagonize the the villains. Brad's hands will be tied. Mark Henry is more likely to turn or an outside chance of Ziggler if he fails to get over as a babyface.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

There needs to be a 5 on 5 match at SS featuring this corporate faction in some fashion. Bryan shouldn't get the title back until around Christmas at the earliest.


----------



## JC00

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ddoucette214 said:


> Here's how I'd book the next few PPVs regarding this storyline:
> 
> NoC - Randy Orton & The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan (Handicap Match for the WWE Championship, Bryan can only pin Orton to win the title) - of course this serves as the impossible obstacle to screw Bryan out of his rematch clause for the title. Bryan shows perseverance but falls to the overwhelming odds. Orton heels it up and stays out of the match as much as possible except to make the pin after the Shield incapacitates Bryan.
> 
> Battleground - Randy Orton & The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Big Show, Mark Henry, & *Dolph Ziggler *(No Disqualification 8-Man Tag) - Bryan evens the odds by teaming with common enemies of the Shield. The babyface team wins by Bryan pinning Orton to give the fans a glimmer of hope for DB to get his ultimate revenge.
> 
> HIAC - Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (HIAC Match, if Bryan wins he gets his WWE Title rematch at Survivor Series) - Since Bryan technically lost his only rematch, he has to goad the McMahons into giving him another shot. Bryan contests that since he pinned Orton that should suffice, but HHH denies. Bryan defeats The Shield in a gauntlet match on Raw. After the match, Bryan fends off an attack from Orton & HHH, Orton bails but Bryan catches HHH in the Yes Lock and gets him to give him another shot or he'll break his arm. HHH accepts. The next week HHH says its under one condition, that he defeats him in a HIAC match first. Bryan makes HHH tap in the Cell and gets his shot at Orton and at the same time gets revenge on Helmsley for screwing him out of the title.
> 
> Survivor Series - Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship Match, if Bryan loses he must leave the WWE) Bryan has gotten his shot but they determine it is the last chance he'll get. If he loses he's gone from the WWE and out of their hair for good. This match needs to be 10-15 back and forth action with the last 10-15 being overbooked as possible with Bryan overcoming several corporate run-ins. Orton goes for the RKO but gets caught in the Yes Lock and taps to win give DB the WWE Championship.


Fixed.

Clearly with how they had Ziggler talk about HHH on WWE.com, the 3 on 1 match and then coming out with Henry and Show to save Bryan from The Shield if this match was to happen Ziggler will be involved. 

Plus RVD will be in a program with Del Rio for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JC00

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> Battleground I'm thinking only exists because of this storyline(that WWE was planning for awhile now?).


I don't know about a while but them changing Over the Limit to Battleground less then a month ago tells me it has to do with this storyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



checkcola said:


> Maybe, but I see his iron clad contract as a reason not to turn and instead antagonize the the villains. Brad's hands will be tied. Mark Henry is more likely to turn or an outside chance of Ziggler if he fails to get over as a babyface.


I couldn't see Mark Henry turning back heel after he JUST turned face and plus, he is his own man. I can't really see him being a puppet for the Corporation. Ziggler is over as a face every week so he won't turn either. That only leaves Show and he's that opportunistic to do it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Oh. My. God. If Big Show turns AGAIN, and this quickly...I don't even know.

The guy just came back on a turn (heel before he left, face upon arrival). If he were to turn again, I wouldn't be able to control my laughter. 

Even though it does make sense for him to be in the Corporation as Vince/Stephanie/Triple H's bodyguard. But they should have just held Big Show off TV another week, and have him return as the Corporation's bodyguard, in that case. It at least would have made sense, since he was a heel just before he left TV.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show has had a few turns this year.

Heel at beginning of the year.
Face turn to fight The Shield at Mania
Heel turn at Mania
Face turn upon returning

I'd laugh if he turned heel again.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

some people this is Evolution but i can't see anything resemblance to Evolution...look at CM PUNK right now i find it could be like builtup of Austin vs Rock WM15 where WWE keep Rock/AUstin separate until that moment at Royal Rumble.

they could have Punk busy with Heyman and eventually he beat Axel for IC title, now to RR Punk busy with IC defense but he could involve in Mcmahon vs Bryan main storyline. At Wrestlemania 30, IC champion CM PUNK vs WWE Champion Daniel Bryan...

what so great about Austin vs Mcmahon is they have as main plot but there's many sub-plot which could involve many other people...i can see WWE could do the same with Bryan/HHH storyline.

only reason i don't think WWE could pull it off where Bryan not winning the title until WM is lack of star power or WWE doesn't push guys enough to be ready...WWE should never pair up Alex Curtis with Heyman, people not buying it and they don't give rat ass when his name announce...Cesaro should have been Paul Heyman guy who is over in term of his in ring and decent on mic.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

4-6 months until Cena returns and helps overcome these insurmountable odds


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jacare said:


> 4-6 months until Cena returns and helps overcome these insurmountable odds


yeah, it's all just a placeholder until he comes back. that's also what i hate about it. i thought maybe they'd go something fresh to test how things might be without cena and go whole hog into daniel bryan era wwe. 

like all the stuff triple h and steph said in their promos wasn't just bs, but felt like truth they wove into the fiction. it's kinda tainting the whole thing for me.


----------



## just1988

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*This is the exact way you can re-hash an old angle and make it seem fresh. 15 years after doing a similar thing to Mankind at Survivor Series 1998, they've done it to Daniel Bryan. I can't wait to see how they build on the Corporation and how Bryan over-comes it.*


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can see Ambrose and Rollins turning babyface before survivor Series and joining Team Bryan. Going by HHH's argument of what is championship material, Ambrose&Rollins wouldn't fit as they are more like Bryan. Reigns on the other hand is HHH's type of guy.

SS match.

HHH, Orton, Reigns, Ryback, Lesnar

vs

Bryan,Punk, Ziggler, Ambrose, Rollins.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Say what you want for the being to many power figures. Maddox is the irritating idiot that does all the dirty work. Its a subtle way for HHH to do all the heel stuff instead of the cliche "I hate all faces" way about doing things, the idea of him being the puppet master is cool.

As for Steph, everytime I see her stroll out with the Game and Vince it gives me shivers, its epic watching the big power 3 together in the ring.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ashes11 said:


> Say what you want for the being to many power figures. Maddox is the irritating idiot that does all the dirty work. Its a subtle way for HHH to do all the heel stuff instead of the cliche "I hate all faces" way about doing things, the idea of him being the puppet master is cool.
> 
> As for Steph, everytime I see her stroll out with the Game and Vince it gives me shivers, its epic watching the big power 3 together in the ring.


It is Epic, now if only Shane were involved, I'd mark like a little baby, regardless of the side he'd be in.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***






i wonder could WWE rehash or have some kind of stipulation like that for final chapter of Bryan vs Corporations or Bryan vs HHH?

If Bryan lose then Bryan will never be WWE champion but if he Win then he will face Rock/Cena/Punk(who ever the top guy or legend being champion) for the title at Wrestlemania and HHH will never <insert realistic stipulation for HHH>. it make sense if you have this stipulation for Mr Mcmahon, Mr Mcmahon step down and resign from WWE...


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

I mean what's stopping them? They already let Randy Orton in, so why not Paul Heyman too? Letting the whole roster focus on one big storyline rather than separate ones will be better and more fun.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

no


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

Nah they should be kept separate. Heyman is doing great work as a heel manager and can help elevate younger stars. He's not needed in an already stacked main event angle.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

Keep them seperate, its better to have two huge storylines at once.


----------



## Kfchicken

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

No. I don't know if you've been in a coma, but the Corporation don't exist anymore. It's not 1999. I'm sorry.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

They really don't need him at the minute. It would over complicate everything.

They would be better going down the lines of Heyman creating his own 'corporation' to battle the Mcmahons for power.


----------



## Kfchicken

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

If you want WWE to become the new TNA then yes


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

At this point it needs to be kept separate. 

The WWE are doing all they can to push Bryan at the moment, if they aligned him with Punk to fight the Corporation & Heyman it would no doubt steal a lot of Bryan's momentum. Punk on the mic against Vince, Hunter & Heyman would be golden, but Bryan would be made to look totally inferior to Punk, which is not what they want or need when trying to build another top star. Let Bryan struggle for a while on his own, establish himself further as a top guy & then bring Punk & Heyman into the angle.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think that Big Show, Henry and Ziggler will also be in, after they want the Tag Team Titles and Ziggler possible US Title Match


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The odd one out is strangely, Vince himself. 

HHH is the leader, Stephanie is his smug second, Orton is his corporate champion, The Shield are his muscle, and Maddox is his wormy messenger.

Vince doesn't really fit anywhere in there, his role as chief Bryan opposer is now with HHH, so he's not really left with anything to do here. Then again, apparently he's going to go face eventually so that's probably intentional that HHH has taken his spot.


----------



## Clique

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^Well someone with power eventually is going to have to oppose this new Corporation headed by HHH. Vince along with "The Board of Directors" just may end up being the "Linda McMahon" of this angle.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Good God. I needed like a whole day to come down from how fucking amazing this is. I'm still in shock that they went through with such a monumental change. It has just left me stunned and I've been in a really good mood since Sunday. How ridiculous is that lol? If wrestling just ended today I'd be happy because of that ending segment on Raw. It was just incredible. The Shield GUYS on the outside, Orton standing there with the title, Steph like a bitch, Vince being all proud and Trips being one smarmy bastard while they all stand tall over Beautiful Baby Bryan. So wonderful. Last week I wasn't buying Night of Champions. Now? I most certainly AM buying Night of Champions. I love the hell out of the Corporation but I'm 100% behind Daniel Bryan and I haven't felt this way towards a babyface in a LONG time. I can't wait to see him kick the fuck out of Orton and God, when he eventually gets his hands on Trips...that's going to be an awesome moment to see. It's a good time to be a wrestling fan because this is just flat out awesome. Trips GOAT'ing up as a heel again was :mark: :mark: :mark:. I never thought I'd see that and his new character is _such _a dick. A million kudos for having the balls to run with this. I can't wait for Raw next week and I'm already looking forward to NOC. Bryan/Orton seems a lock. What way are they going to screw him out of the title though? Maybe they'll go for a little Backlash 2000? Maddox as the referee, Trips as the special time keeper and Vince as special ring announcer lol. Would be awesome!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Won't the storyline be better if Heyman join in with the Corporation too?*

After all the feuding HHH did with Brock/Heyman, you think they will join forces just a few months later? No, that makes no sense at all.


----------



## vault21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Looks like the only one to benefit from this angle is once again HHH. 

- Vince really serves no purpose whatsoever and it's just a matter of time before he fades away, just like Steph
- Orton is a lapdog, a cookie cutter corporate puppet serving HHH's whims, a paper champion if you will.
- The Shield just went full APA and is probably gonna get stuck in that role for a while
- Bryan WILL NOT have the great underdog comeback story and is gonna get replaced by returning Cena, if he lasts even that long.

All that being said, I can't wait to see how everything plays out.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Corporation, Shield, Wyatts, 3MB.
WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT STABLES.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This whole angle will be a huge failure if we don't get a fatal four way between Orton, HHH, Bryan and Cena or Punk with a McMahon in each corner at WM.


----------



## Shanoa

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bischoff returns to side with Bryan for LOLs.


ME mafia vs Corporation o.0


----------



## ThePerfectionJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Calling it 
Big Show will turn heel and join them


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Not going to lie. I've watched the ending to RAW almost 20 times now. It was THAT good. THIS is how to build a potential long term main event championship feud.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope they continue with Daniel Bryan just fucking shit up to get his hands on Orton. Him taking on The Shield by himself was entertaining as hell.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Clique said:


> ^Well someone with power eventually is going to have to oppose this new Corporation headed by HHH. Vince along with "The Board of Directors" just may end up being the "Linda McMahon" of this angle.


Vince doesn't need the board of directors to make decisions since he's the chairman of the board, the BOD can veto Vince's decision, so if somebody were to takes Linda's place, it would only work if its somebody other than Vince.


----------



## #Mark

Unfortunately, I think they have to end the Punk/Heyman angle within the next two months. A Punk/Bryan alliance against the Corporation is the most logical thing to do.. Ideally culminating with Punk or Bryan taking the title from Orton and challenging the other to a babyface/babyface Wrestlemania title match. 

A SS tag match between Orton/Hunter vs. Punk/Bryan can do big business.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It feels like the good old days again. I love it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Fortitude said:


> The PPV's for the wrest of the wrestling year are going to be great. How could they unfold?
> 
> *Night of Champions*
> Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan, screwjob by Vince / HHH
> 
> *Battleground*
> Randy Orton and The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry and The Big Show. (Tag team and WWE championship on the line)
> 
> *Hell in a Cell*
> Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
> 
> *Survivor Series*
> Randy Orton, HHH and The Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, The Big Show, CM Punk and John Cena??
> 
> 
> Obviously this is just a quick draft up, the possibilities are endless.


That would be amazing, but instead Punk, he :cena4


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Absolutely LOVE this story and new faction.


----------



## andycarroll

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I haven't read through the whole thread and don't know if it has been mentioned but it would be f'n awesome for Shane McMahon to return and allign himself with Daniel Bryan.Never going to happen though...


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



andycarroll said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread and don't know if it has been mentioned but it would be f'n awesome for Shane McMahon to return and allign himself with Daniel Bryan.Never going to happen though...


That wouldn't be awesome. Bryan needs to stay on his own and fight the new corporation on his own, in the underdog role.


----------



## South Paw

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Lord Flvcko said:


> I hope they continue with Daniel Bryan just fucking shit up to get his hands on Orton. Him taking on The Shield by himself was entertaining as hell.


This was very entertaining actually... more please!!

I really look forward to seeing where WWE take this story. Not really interested in peoples predictions on this one. I'm too excited to see what they finally do with this epic idea... Corporation 2.0 - No Chance!!!


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Can I say who Bryan is facing on Smackdown this week? Because it could have some baring on the Corporation and my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Big Dog said:


> Can I say who Bryan is facing on Smackdown this week? Because it could have some baring on the Corporation and my thoughts on the matter.


No you can't because it's a spoiler. Go discuss it in the SD thread.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I would've assumed spoiler tags would be fine, but oh well... DA MOD HAS SPOKEN!


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Thought I'd bring it up but could anyone see Lesnar turning face at some point down the line to help fight The Corporation? Heyman could turn also. Heyman and Brock could bring up the feud they had with Triple H saying they knew all along what Triple H true intentions were. 

Just a Suggestion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No. Heyman as a character in the WWE is such a slimeball and conman that a face turn for him (or Lesnar at this point) would be forced and unnatural. 

People need to understand. This is DANIEL BRYAN'S story. Not Cena's. Not Punk's. Not Lesnar's. Not Orton's. Not even HHH's. They are all players to the focal point that is Bryan.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Aces&EightsFan said:


> Thought I'd bring it up but could anyone see Lesnar turning face at some point down the line to help fight The Corporation? Heyman could turn also. Heyman and Brock could bring up the feud they had with Triple H saying they knew all along what Triple H true intentions were.
> 
> Just a Suggestion.


It can be done later on in the storyline, the corporation can beat up on Heyman because he did something they didn't like, its also a great way to set up an Orton/Lesnar feud for WM after Orton loses the title to Bryan.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***











:mark: :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Not going to lie, those side plates make the belt look more nice.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> People need to understand. This is DANIEL BRYAN'S story. Not Cena's. Not Punk's. Not Lesnar's. Not Orton's. Not even HHH's. They are all players to the focal point that is Bryan.


this,

when he came out at the end of Raw with the locker room on the stage, I actually felt bad for every single one of them. It was so obvious that Bryan will be ruling Raw for the next few months (at least) and not a single other person mattered. But at the same time I'm glad...because it's Daniel Bryan and not someone silly like Swagger or Del Rio.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Aces&EightsFan said:


> Thought I'd bring it up but could anyone see Lesnar turning face at some point down the line to help fight The Corporation? Heyman could turn also. Heyman and Brock could bring up the feud they had with Triple H saying they knew all along what Triple H true intentions were.
> 
> Just a Suggestion.


Possibly. I thought about that angle with regard to CM Punk. That was why he was a Paul Heyman guy, because even though he knew Heyman was a slimeball, he was the lesser of the two evils. 

But if Punk is on Bryan's side I don't think they'll need Brock's help. Unless Rock turns corporate too, then we can get a face Brock vs a heel Rock at Wrestlemania 30. that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> No. Heyman as a character in the WWE is such a slimeball and conman that a face turn for him (or Lesnar at this point) would be forced and unnatural.
> 
> People need to understand. This is DANIEL BRYAN'S story. Not Cena's. Not Punk's. Not Lesnar's. Not Orton's. Not even HHH's. They are all players to the focal point that is Bryan.


And yet he did almost no talking, was forced to leave and the show ended with him on his back. Yeah right. 
This is about the McMahons and Orton, DB is just a foil for this new conglomerate.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton will probably be face again when this is over. He'll lose the title to Bryan and fail to get it back, then the Corporation will kick his ass just like Evolution did.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



jonoaries said:


> And yet he did almost no talking, was forced to leave and the show ended with him on his back. Yeah right.
> This is about the McMahons and Orton, DB is just a foil for this new conglomerate.


He did all the talking in the opening promo with stephanie that was over 20 mins. Just saying if ya missed that segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



jonoaries said:


> And yet he did almost no talking, was forced to leave and the show ended with him on his back. Yeah right.
> This is about the McMahons and Orton, DB is just a foil for this new conglomerate.


You're being too cynical, which is understandable with the track record WWE has. I have some doubts myself. Fact is, ever since around April-May, this has been built for Daniel Bryan to be elevated to the next level. Yes, it SEEMS that it's for Orton and HHH but that won't be the payoff. It'll be with Bryan winning the title. It's only the first week. You don't just give the carrot to the rabbit. You tease and taunt him with it until the rabbit finally captures it.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



jonoaries said:


> And yet he did almost no talking, was forced to leave and the show ended with him on his back. Yeah right.
> This is about the McMahons and Orton, DB is just a foil for this new conglomerate.


I wonder if you watched when the McMahon Helmsley Era were screwing Rock and Foley every single week for about 5 months in early 2000. Because if you were I don't know why you can't seem to understand what happened on Raw this week. If Bryan comes out and beats the entire newly formed Corporation on the FIRST night of the storyline, he's John Cena and nothing changes. Please stop being stupid. You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Raw2003

So Glad Orton is finally back on top and a heel again, the corporation will be a strong stable for sure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Are we even sure it's a "stable" yet?


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

All main event heels with a common goal. What else can they be?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Big Dog said:


> Are we even sure it's a "stable" yet?


I think it's safe to say so. You have HHH the COO, Vince the chairman, Steph as the COO's wife backing the corporation WWE champion in Orton while the Shield are being brought in as bodyguards/executioners to those who oppose this regime.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

As much as I want D Bry to get his title back soon, a long chase for the belt would be awesome, he gets screwed time and time again until Wrestlemania, where he recaptures the belt in front of 80,000 people, would be epic.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan gets the belt back at NOC but then The Shield beats him up and HHH gives Orton his rematch clause and wins the title back the same night.


----------



## South Paw

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think it's great that Daniel Bryan will get a push out of this and I'm sure this will make him as much an icon as he always deserved to be. I don't think this is JUST a Daniel Bryan story though. Orton is going to be a Heel again, as a Face there was no place for him without the essential mic skills he lacks. HHH is turning himself into a massive corporate threat to give him that edge for his future/current role in WWE. I think these are great paths for everyone and if you cast back to the corporate champ that was once HHH and see where he is today you will see that this is an effort to keep Orton current with the fans also. Well that's what I read from all this


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Slowhand said:


> Orton will probably be face again when this is over. He'll lose the title to Bryan and fail to get it back, then the Corporation will kick his ass just like Evolution did.


Just like how Orton will never turn heel. Just like how Orton will always be a midcarder for the rest of his career. Just like how the Intercontinental Championship is the best Orton can get. Am I right?



JoseBxNYC said:


> Bryan gets the belt back at NOC but then The Shield beats him up and HHH gives Orton his rematch clause and wins the title back the same night.


That's fucking awful. Hot potatoing the title should not happen like that anymore. Bryan doesn't need to be a 5 time WWE Champion only for every reign to not even be 1 day combined.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Now that Triple H is a heel, do you think he'll shave his beard? 

Think about it: 

Heel 









Heel 









Heel 









Heel









It seems most of the time when Hunter is a heel, he's gotta be clean shaven. Beards are for babyfaces.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Such a refreshing change of pace with Hunter and Orton as heels and Bryan being pushed to the moon. Enjoying this :mark:.


----------



## Brock

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Come out to this:


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Crusade said:


> Such a refreshing change of pace with Hunter and Orton as heels and Bryan being pushed to the moon. Enjoying this :mark:.


Same here! I'm really excited to see how this storyline progresses. HHH is fantastic as a heel and adding Orton and the rest of the McMahon family to the mix is just so much better. This is going to push Bryan into stardom if it's done right and I'm optimistic that it will be.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Good God. *I needed like a whole day to come down from how fucking amazing this is*. I'm still in shock that they went through with such a monumental change. It has just left me stunned and I've been in a really good mood since Sunday. How ridiculous is that lol?


Same here.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't think it's wise to have Bryan lose to Orton this soon. Plus he would losing twice because after the lost at NOC, he'd lose again in a rematch at the October Hell in a Cell PPV. The only way this would be justified is if the HIAC match is a triple threat with Cena. 

The only thing I have mapped out is a traditional Survivor Series match of Bryan/Ziggler/Show/two other people vs HHH/Orton/Shield. 

I do see Bryan beating HHH clean at Mania when Vince turns face and selects Bryan as his representative in a control of the company match.


----------



## Aliados

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm suspecting that Orton retaind at NoC with the help of the corporation, and then Bryan, losing is rematch, is obiglated to step away from the title picture, leading him to go after HHH, who now cost him the title twice, with them having a match at HiaC. No idea who would be going over, it should be Bryan, but then, where would he go from there on?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Aliados said:


> I'm suspecting that Orton retaind at NoC with the help of the corporation, and then Bryan, losing is rematch, is obiglated to step away from the title picture, leading him to go after HHH, who now cost him the title twice, with them having a match at HiaC. No idea who would be going over, it should be Bryan, but then, where would he go from there on?


That might not be too bad. If the plan is for Punk/Bryan at Wrestlemania 30 for the title, what I'd like to see:

NOC: 
-Have Punk end the feud with Heyman and beat him (or Axel)
-Have Bryan get DQ'd or something due to HHH and have that be the end of that. HHH proclaims Bryan lost his rematch and will never get another shot at the WWE Title again

Battle Ground:
Punk/Bryan unite and face Orton/HHH. Orton/HHH win with HHH pinning Bryan. Somehow this leads to Punk/Orton for the WWE Title at HIAC, and then Bryan/HHH inside Hell in a Cell

HIAC:
Bryan defeats HHH in HIAC
Orton defeats Punk to retain the title due to a lot of outside interference

SVS:
Team Punk/Bryan defeats Team HHH/Orton with Punk and Bryan as the two sole survivors. This earns Punk another match with Orton (he can pin HHH to end the match), but due to HHH's ruling, Bryan still doesn't get a WWE Title shot

TLC:
Punk defeats Orton to become WWE Champion in a Ladder Match
Bryan defeats whoever in a TLC match, probably with his WWE contract on the line or something like that. Maybe HHH again

HHH/Vince give Bryan the opportunity to enter the Rumble, but he has to win from #1 (so basically, the Benoit story all over again). Orton also gets a rematch with Punk in a street fight.

RR:
Bryan wins the Rumble
Punk defeats Orton to retain the WWE Title

EC:
Punk retains the WWE Title inside the Elimination Chamber
In order to give Bryan something to do, he teams with Cena and... maybe Ziggler (?) to defeat The Shield in a 6-man tag EC match. This sets up Cena/HHH as well if that's where they want to go for Mania

WM30:
Bryan defeats Punk to become WWE Champion (via tap out). They'd hype this match up partly as a modern-day Hogan/Warrior (in terms of crowd reaction), but also as the Mania Main Event no one thought was ever possible. It would be face vs. face and probably Punk's last big match as he winds down his career (if he plans to retire in 2015), while Bryan would later go on to defeat Cena again and become the official face of the company.


So basically, through the end of the year the main feuds would be Punk/Orton for the title and Bryan/HHH, and then Punk/Orton would continue into 2014, while Bryan probably starts something with The Shield and enlists in the help of Cena (and one other person) for EC. That though is more filler to then lead to the big Punk/Bryan Mania main event (although I know this alone probably couldn't sell the PPV, they have Taker/Lesnar to do that for the most part).


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

They should just go the same route they did with Orton in 2004, only Bryan actually gets the last laugh to make it worth. They did a pretty good job in 2004 with the storyline where Orton would continue to get screwed by Evolution from winning the title. Bryan can enter the elimination chamber and win the title there. Then he can defeat HHH at Wrestlemania to retain and overcome the corporation. The best storyline would have been him winning the Rumble and then defeating HHH for the title at WM but I'm not sure how they'd get the title on HHH.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Choke2Death said:


> They should just go the same route they did with Orton in 2004, only Bryan actually gets the last laugh to make it worth. They did a pretty good job in 2004 with the storyline where Orton would continue to get screwed by Evolution from winning the title. Bryan can enter the elimination chamber and win the title there. Then he can defeat HHH at Wrestlemania to retain and overcome the corporation. The best storyline would have been him winning the Rumble and then defeating HHH for the title at WM but I'm not sure how they'd get the title on HHH.




That's the thing I don't think they can get the title on HHH. You can't have Orton lose the title right away it would make him and the corporation look too weak.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If it's gonna be Bryan/HHH for the title at Mania... I'd guess Bryan wins the title at HIAC, and then HHH uses COO HACKS and gives himself a WWE Title match right after, beats Bryan, and the stuff continues from there.

I mean, it doesn't make a lot of sense, but it would add more fuel to the fire that is Daniel Bryan.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

_C2D_, I think they could only slot the title onto Triple H by having him become insecure in his faith in Orton. Say have HHH/Orton VS Bryan/Punk or some survivor series team match. Where Orton ends up being pinned by Bryan (ala Orton pinning Triple H in 2004). How exactly would they do it? Through bullshit means like bureaucracy/title relinquishment rather than HHH pinning Orton or else insert Triple H into a Triple threat between Bryan/HHH/Orton where he turns on Orton. 

_Sandrone_, while I love your idea and would love Bryan/Punk for the title. Do you not thing that it should be Bryan overcoming the corporation at Mania for the title? Rather than say, Bryan overcomes the corporation then goes for the title.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Really enjoying this storyline so far, hope they don't mess it up. But knowing WWE...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



NearFall said:


> _Sandrone_, while I love your idea and would love Bryan/Punk for the title. Do you not thing that it should be Bryan overcoming the corporation at Mania for the title? Rather than say, Bryan overcomes the corporation then goes for the title.


I think it's fine for Bryan either way. Whether he takes out the Corporation and takes the title at the same time or does one and then the other, it'll work out with Bryan being the #2 guy in the company behind John, on the cusp of taking his spot.

I wouldn't be against them stretching out the Bryan/Corporation storyline into Mania, Bryan defeats HHH for the title, and then they do the Punk/Bryan stuff for Summerslam. Or they have Bryan defeat HHH at Mania, Punk defeats Lesnar for the belt (how Lesnar gets the belt... not 100% sure), and then at Summerslam Bryan defeats Punk. 

But if there's one thing that's apparent, based on the last couple of months, including MITB, Punk and Bryan are both extremely over with the crowd and super hot babyfaces at the moment (Punk with the whole feud with Lesnar and Bryan with this Corporation storyline). They're the two top guys in the business right now (with Cena out), both about equally over (no one gets their name chanted by the entire crowd like Punk, and Bryan's "YES" chants consume the arena), and it's too good of an opportunity to miss on it and the longer they wait, the less special it'll be. The face-off at MITB got the crowd going crazy and it had a legit big-match atmosphere to it. But they can't do it until Bryan takes care of the Corporation, and if they wait past Mania, they could miss the boat unless they keep Punk's momentum rolling by having him go over Lesnar at Mania 30 (which, if Lesnar fights Taker, obviously won't happen).

All in all, don't care when it happens, but face Punk/face Bryan needs to happen on PPV, absolutely no later than WM31 (preferably by Summerslam).


----------



## ZachS22

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No keep CM Punk away from this feud this is Daniel Bryans chance to shine don't put on CM Punk who will overshadow him


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The whole brya/corp & cm punk/heyman storylines will be kept apart altogether. This is the storyline of bryan overcoming the corporation and finally have his feel good moment, i don't see this happening anywhere but at wrestlemania. Plus the powerstruggle is reported to drag till wrestlemania. Anyway, both angles are too big to end in 2 months from now, and if Punk joins bryan 1) it will take the espotlight from Bryan 2) Where does that leaves heyman? He won't be recruit by the corporation because of their recent history. Really too many layers


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

is it power struggle or Bryan storyline drag to wm? Bryan is on the run at the moment and i hope they focus on bryan more than power struggle...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> I think it's fine for Bryan either way. Whether he takes out the Corporation and takes the title at the same time or does one and then the other, it'll work out with Bryan being the #2 guy in the company behind John, on the cusp of taking his spot.
> 
> I wouldn't be against them stretching out the Bryan/Corporation storyline into Mania, Bryan defeats HHH for the title, and then they do the Punk/Bryan stuff for Summerslam. Or they have Bryan defeat HHH at Mania, Punk defeats Lesnar for the belt (how Lesnar gets the belt... not 100% sure), and then at Summerslam Bryan defeats Punk.
> 
> *But if there's one thing that's apparent, based on the last couple of months, including MITB, Punk and Bryan are both extremely over with the crowd and super hot babyfaces at the moment (Punk with the whole feud with Lesnar and Bryan with this Corporation storyline). They're the two top guys in the business right now (with Cena out), both about equally over (no one gets their name chanted by the entire crowd like Punk, and Bryan's "YES" chants consume the arena), and it's too good of an opportunity to miss on it and the longer they wait, the less special it'll be. The face-off at MITB got the crowd going crazy and it had a legit big-match atmosphere to it. But they can't do it until Bryan takes care of the Corporation, and if they wait past Mania, they could miss the boat unless they keep Punk's momentum rolling by having him go over Lesnar at Mania 30 (which, if Lesnar fights Taker, obviously won't happen).
> 
> All in all, don't care when it happens, but face Punk/face Bryan needs to happen on PPV, absolutely no later than WM31 (preferably by Summerslam).*







Skip to 9:20. He's not bullshitting.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I agree. I really think they need to end the Heyman/Punk angle by HIAC, I know it's premature but with Cena out Punk is needed in the ME. a Punk/Bryan alliance taking on the Corporation can cement them both even more. The angle should culminate with Bryan or Punk finally take the title from the Corporation, the other winning the rumble, and then finally have a babyface/babyface title match at Mania. 

I personally would love to see Punk/Bryan vs Orton/HHH at SS or BattleGround. That just has loads of potential.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No, Punk should not steal Bryan's spotlight. Let him work with some lesser names for a while. It didn't hurt Orton, so it sure as hell shouldn't hurt him to drop down the card for a while if he's this huge star so many are talking about.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> No, Punk should not steal Bryan's spotlight. Let him work with some lesser names for a while. It didn't hurt Orton, so it sure as hell shouldn't hurt him to drop down the card for a while if he's this huge star so many are talking about.


It's not about stealing Bryan's spotlight.

Realistically, Bryan can't take out the whole Corporation on his own. He's gonna need Punk and/or Cena at some point. And if you really want the spotlight to stay on Bryan, you'd best be hoping for Punk if it's gonna be a two-on-two deal. Bryan would still lead the charge, but Punk would also have a prominent place in this storyline, which would eventually lead to Bryan becoming champion, whether it's taking it off Punk at Mania, or HHH at Mania.


----------



## Shanoa

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Because WWE has relied too heavily on Cena being the "top" face, they needed a backup superstar to build in case of Cena's absence. This is why this feud with Mcmahons is focused on Bryan.


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't demonstrate how happy I am about watching RAW now, it's like Vince just read my mind and created my dream storyline. I get my all-time favorite wrestling character back,(heel Triple H), and add in the fact that I'm a huge McMahon mark and having Vince and Stephanie heavily involved. Also RKO, is the WWE champion and I'm a huge Orton fan. Then add in the fact that Daniel Bryan can become an elite level star, I'm truly in wrestling heaven. 

- THANK YOU WWE


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> It's only the first week. You don't just give the carrot to the rabbit. You tease and taunt him with it until the rabbit finally captures it.


Sounds like something to try.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

WWE should keep separate and stay away from Bryan as possible at this moment. Bryan need to go up against HHH and his men aka Randy Orton alone...as for Shield or any other corporate guys, The Union(Shamrock-Show-Test-Foley) 2.0 Big Show-Ziggler-Henry-<insert other member> can go up against them.

forgot about The Union stable who battle against Corporate Ministry?

Punk could have a run with IC title or World Championship title and at that moment of tile we see Champion vs Champion at Wrestlemania Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk for WHC and WWE title...recreating Hogan vs Warrior for IC and WWE champion? Daniel Bryan WWE champion vs Cm PUNK IC champion but if Bryan going over then IC champ Bryan vs WWE champ Cm Punk.

Power Struggle only to enhance the storyline but it should not take over and overshadow Daniel Bryan vs Corp...


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Regardless of what happens Bryan is gonna need reinforcements to take down the 'corporation' he won't be doing it by himself.

Punk's not facing Lesnar again it's pretty clear, I think he needs to get his revenge on Heyman by whatever the PPV is after NOC? (anyone know what it is?)

Anyways from there I'd insert Punk into the 'corporation' angle, where he and Bryan could work Survivor Series together and start there mission to takedown the 'corporation' at Mania 30.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GoToSl33p said:


> Regardless of what happens Bryan is gonna need reinforcements to take down the 'corporation' he won't be doing it by himself.
> 
> Punk's not facing Lesnar again it's pretty clear, I think he needs to get his revenge on Heyman by whatever the PPV is after NOC? (anyone know what it is?)
> 
> Anyways from there I'd insert Punk into the 'corporation' angle, where he and Bryan could work Survivor Series together and start there mission to takedown the 'corporation' at Mania 30.


Yeah, it's only a matter of time before Punk gets involved in this. I could see a handicap match at NOC happening between Punk and Heyman/Axel. As for the Survivor Series match, I could see a Bryan/Punk/Ziggler/Show/Henry vs HHH/Orton?Shield happening.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










Teddy Long could be the modern day stooge if you think about it. I also quite like Mark Henry's look of disgust.


----------



## LivingColor

*Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

Punk is the biggest anti-authority character on the roster right now.

I want him to get involved somehow. Maybe not a direct conflict with Orton to put him in the WWE Title picture because I think Bryan should have the #1 contender spot and beat Orton for the title down the line. I would like to see Punk retain the title at WM 30 in the main event. 

Putting Punk in a story line with Curtis Axel is a joke. Let Curt go job to Ryback or some shit. Putting Punk with Axel is the equivalent of putting Cena in a feud with Brodus Clay... Which would never happen.

I think this Punk vs Heyman feud should finish or carry on without Axel. Heyman could join the corporation and Punk team up with Bryan/Ziggler.


----------



## TazzMissionGTS

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

wwe had an oppertunity to have bryan bring punk to form a team to take on the new corporation.

that whole thing between bryan and stephanie reminded me so much of punk and hhh back in 2011
but of course wwe failed again


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

I think CM Punk feuding with the corporation is a very likely possibility. If it does happen hopefully we can see more of 'Pipebomb' CM Punk.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

I think it will happen, but Bryan needs some time to shine on his own first. Everybody knows Punk would steal Bryan's momentum if he got involved now due to being so much better on the mic. Imagine the promo's between Punk & Heel HHH. My bet is he'll get involved around SS time.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

Safe to say he'll get involved at some point as there won't be much at all for him to do once he's finished with Axel


----------



## BK Festivus

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

He will at some point. I mean, what else is he gonna do after he's done with Heyman?


----------



## Pinero21

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

I hope he does. There's absolutely nothing for him to do right now but feud with paulie dangerously. It would be cool to actually see him side with HHH for once.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

No. The point of the Corporation is to build up Daniel Bryan. The only reason Punk would interact with them is to probably set up a program with The Shield, or some other random corporate supporters.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*



TempestH said:


> No. The point of the Corporation is to build up Daniel Bryan. The only reason Punk would interact with them is to probably set up a program with The Shield, or some other random corporate supporters.



This. This feud is to get us a new face and his name is Bryan.

With Punk, Heyman could bring back some other guy to feud with Punk or so down the line.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*



theArtist said:


> I think it will happen, but Bryan needs some time to shine on his own first. Everybody knows Punk would steal Bryan's momentum if he got involved now due to being so much better on the mic. Imagine the promo's between Punk & Heel HHH. My bet is he'll get involved around SS time.


spot on....Bryan right now need to becareful book builtup Bryan to level of Punk-Cena.

Curtis Axel should have never be Heyman guy...if Cesaro being Heyman guy then WWE could have drag to few PPV with Cesaro because of his talent. we all know how good Cesaro in-ring are and we can see these two have great matches.

people keep saying because of Curtis Axel character that's why he isn't over, that's load of crap...look at Cesaro who have issue with character but he's fucking over with his in-ring and decent on Mic.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

No, He has his own deal with Heyman right now which has him in a prominent spot at the moment. This corporation storyline should be about building Bryan.


----------



## The People's H2O

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

No.

HHH won't allow anyone to steal the spotlight from him.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

We could see that in the SS build up.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

If Orton is new The Rock in this storyline i can see Bryan as new Mankind and Punk as new Austin.

Or... INB4 Cena becomes new Austin in this storyline...


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

if you want to bury Daniel Bryan then have Punk involve in Corporate storyline...you just can't and never have other fan favorite Punk star involve in a storyline that will or good chances of create superstar-The Guy(what ever you want to call it).


----------



## Rhodes Scholar

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

At NOC I think he'll face Axel and then at Hell in a Cell he'll have one more match vs Lesnar which he'll win. So I think after Hell in a Cell he'll be involved in the storyline.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No matter how many of you want it, WWE will not make a Bryan/Punk main event WM for the WWE title, if they were to have them feud for the title, they will be somewhere below the main event, which wouldn't create Daniel Bryan's best possible WM moment. The only way for Bryan to main event WM is:

- Against the corporation (either Orton or HHH).
- Against Cena.
- Against a part-timer (Rock/Lesnar).

Bryan/Punk isn't big enough for Vince to plug it in the main event, it would probably generate the best in-ring match possible, but would generate less $$$ which is the most important thing for Vince, yeah its a shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan, Ziggler, Show and Henry seem like locked picks for Bryans group.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

I depends on how big they build this new stable. If they add a few more heels along w/ Orton and The Shield, then I can see it happen. Imagine one night in September or October where the Corporation is beating down Bryan and others (such as Ziggler and Show) only to hear Cult of Personality blasts through the speakers and Punk saves the day. If they're building this story for the long haul, and w/ his relationships w/ Bryan and HHH along w/ his anti establishment character, Punk would be the perfect ally for Bryan.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*

there rumors saying after NOC that there is talk of Punk helping Bryan against Hunter & Orton. And in this scenario Heyman will re-align himself with Punk, for that time being, because he with Punk hate McMahons more than they hate each other. 

Not sure if true or where they came from, but wouldn't surprise me if thats the case.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*



Rhodes Scholar said:


> At NOC I think he'll face Axel and then at Hell in a Cell he'll have one more match vs Lesnar which he'll win. So I think after Hell in a Cell he'll be involved in the storyline.


This is the correct answer. WWE clearly thinks they can squeeze a few more months out of Punk v. Heyman et al., and they're right.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*



JY57 said:


> there rumors saying after NOC that there is talk of Punk helping Bryan against Hunter & Orton. And in this scenario Heyman will re-align himself with Punk, for that time being, because he with Punk hate McMahons more than they hate each other.
> 
> Not sure if true or where they came from, but wouldn't surprise me if thats the case.


That would be really cool to see.

I think Punk will come into this at some point. He'll refuse at first due to his stuff going on with Heyman, but at some point he's run out and save the day!

Really looking forward to where this storyline goes. Summerslam has freshened up and created storylines for four different characters. Randy Orton was in desperate need of this, it really does help his character to have a change up at this point, Triple H wasn't really doing much wit his corporate face stuff so a heel turn for him has given him some direction, Cena's lost the title and will come back with something new to do and Bryan has been given one of the biggest storylines in some time.

All in all, everything that's happened over the past week has been a huge positive for me.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I know it sucks a little that this storyline wasn't given to Punk back in 2011 (mainly because the anti-corporation/authority role suits Punk way more than Bryan up to this point), however it's pretty damn obvious that this storyline will revolve completley around Trips/Orton/Bryan and will ultimately put Bryan onto the path to become the face of the company. Punk may end up dipping in and out of the storyline to offer back up to Bryan (or a viable alternative no.1 contender for Orton, seeing as at somepoint Bryan will need to take a break away from the title if they're going to stretch this out until Mania), but I reckon Punk will have his own thing going on atleast until Survivor Series (where I reckon we'll get Punk/Lesnar II).


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i like this idea of WWE bring up while Cena is away...become face of WWE which guys can fight over it.

i can see some kind of an angle "Test of friendship"/"Friendship or Glory?" with Bryan friends. Vince or HHH come out cut a promo on Ziggler-Show-Henry along the line of...At <insert PPV> Ziggler-Show-Henry face Bryan for no.1 contender or face Orton for the title. Vince could say something like everyone have ego and no such thing as true friends, will you(Ziggler-Show-Henry) lay down for Bryan? are you(Ziggler-Show-Henry) sacrifice not only to become champion but headlining Wrestlemania and great chance to replace Cena for Daniel Bryan?...Vince could say my old nemesis use to say DTA.

after "Test of Friendship" Bryan could truly fight on his own and anyone of Henry or Big Show Turn heel...Bryan could have another months of program with Big Monster Henry or Show. 

will Ryback become Corporate member? i think Henry or Show turn heel join Corporation and Ryback going back to face become Bryan Friends. Ryback could fued with Henry or Show..

that's just my idea or concept how they could add an angle "Test of Friendship"/"Friends or Glory" to main storyline Bryan vs Corporation so they can drag to Royal Rumble PPV.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No Punk will not be involved in the corp angle. Right now there is 2 ME storyline in wwe's eyes, the corporation and punk/heyman.


----------



## Shanoa

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show gets the Fingerpoke of Doom from Orton, then joins the Corporation. Nuff said.,


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Will Punk get involved in the corporation story line?*



JY57 said:


> there rumors saying after NOC that there is talk of Punk helping Bryan against Hunter & Orton. And in this scenario Heyman will re-align himself with Punk, for that time being, because he with Punk hate McMahons more than they hate each other.
> 
> Not sure if true or where they came from, but wouldn't surprise me if thats the case.


What rumors? Rumors from where?


----------



## Iriquiz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The beginning of 30 minute triple h promos starts now.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Punk and Bryan are on two different paths at the minute, I don't see a need to cross them for awhile really. Punk vs Heyman will continue, likely for a couple more months at the earliest and I suspect Heyman will bring in someone to face Punk other than Lesnar and Axel (I guess that was the point of the beatdown) 

In regards to Bryan vs The Corporation, I suspect and worry he's not the end game or even if he is he'll be overshadowed by Cena who will eventually return to either confront Orton or Triple H to help Bryan which will be around Survivor Series or at the latest January onwards. I don't think Bryan's chase should go to WrestleMania, I think by TLC he should recapture the gold and then you start to put in place the angles for WrestleMania. 

If I was booking the coming months I'd do something like. 

Night of Champions
Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton 
*Orton wins thanks to plenty of shenanigans*

Battleground 
ALL The Gold is on the line
Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry, Big Show vs The Shield and Randy Orton 
*Someone turns to help the Corporation*

Survivor Series
If Bryan teams win, he gets a title shot,
Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk and John Cena/Mark Henry vs Triple H, Dean Ambrose, Brock Lesnar/Big Show and Randy Orton
Bryan beats HHH by pinfall 

TLC
(Corporate Stipulations, think Backlash 2000, Cena in Bryan's corner)
Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
Bryan wins thanks to some help from Cena and becomes champion. 

I'd say that's how I'd do it up to that point, then whatever their plans for WrestleMania are can start to take shape.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



YoungGun_UK said:


> Punk and Bryan are on two different paths at the minute, I don't see a need to cross them for awhile really. Punk vs Heyman will continue, likely for a couple more months at the earliest and I suspect Heyman will bring in someone to face Punk other than Lesnar and Axel (I guess that was the point of the beatdown)
> 
> In regards to Bryan vs The Corporation, I suspect and worry he's not the end game or even if he is he'll be overshadowed by Cena who will eventually return to either confront Orton or Triple H to help Bryan which will be around Survivor Series or at the latest January onwards. I don't think Bryan's chase should go to WrestleMania, I think by TLC he should recapture the gold and then you start to put in place the angles for WrestleMania.
> 
> If I was booking the coming months I'd do something like.
> 
> Night of Champions
> Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
> *Orton wins thanks to plenty of shenanigans*
> 
> Battleground
> ALL The Gold is on the line
> Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry, Big Show vs The Shield and Randy Orton
> *Someone turns to help the Corporation*
> 
> Survivor Series
> If Bryan teams win, he gets a title shot,
> Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, CM Punk and John Cena/Mark Henry vs Triple H, Dean Ambrose, Brock Lesnar/Big Show and Randy Orton
> Bryan beats HHH by pinfall
> 
> TLC
> (Corporate Stipulations, think Backlash 2000, Cena in Bryan's corner)
> Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
> Bryan wins thanks to some help from Cena and becomes champion.
> 
> I'd say that's how I'd do it up to that point, then whatever their plans for WrestleMania are can start to take shape.


Winning it in a B-PPV isn't a good idea, if you would like it to be soon, the RR is mere weeks away from TLC.

& I do not like your booking, too many tag team matches, the only tag team match they should play is SS for obvious reasons, the rest should be singles matches, there are many stipulations & Bryan/Orton are too good in the ring to be wasted in tag team matches.

NOC: Normal singles match.
Battleground: Last man standing.
HIAC: Hell in a Cell.
SS: Traditional survivor series tag team match.
TLC: Tables, Ladders, & Chairs.
Royal Rumble: I-Quit match.

If the feud continues all the way to WM, they can have an Elimination Chamber match at EC & a 60-minute iron man match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Werb-Jericho

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Winning it in a B-PPV isn't a good idea, if you would like it to be soon, the RR is mere weeks away from TLC.
> 
> & I do not like your booking, too many tag team matches, the only tag team match they should play is SS for obvious reasons, the rest should be singles matches, there are many stipulations & Bryan/Orton are too good in the ring to be wasted in tag team matches.
> 
> NOC: Normal singles match.
> Battleground: Last man standing.
> HIAC: Hell in a Cell.
> SS: Traditional survivor series tag team match.
> TLC: Tables, Ladders, & Chairs.
> Royal Rumble: I-Quit match.
> 
> If the feud continues all the way to WM, they can have an Elimination Chamber match at EC & a 60-minute iron man match at Wrestlemania.


Is Battleground a new one? Can't see is staying as you can't shorten it to letters like WM, NOC etc


----------



## Hamada

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For me, Trips and Orton really need a retooling or brand new theme.

Pardon me if you will, I have a retooling of Trips' King of Kings/The Game.

*ahem*

Behold the GOAT.
The GOAT of GOATS.

On your knees, Steph :HHH2
All hail
Bow down to the
Bow down to the GOAT.

[The Game]

Time to Main Event
Time to bring my SPADEEEEE

It's all about the buys
and how I make them

It's all about the gold
and how I can have it

You know I'm the best, wanna bet on it?

All about the pull,
and I've really got it.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Werb-Jericho said:


> Is Battleground a new one? Can't see is staying as you can't shorten it to letters like WM, NOC etc


It was over the limit but they changed the name a few weeks ago, the name could possibly be linked to the corporation storyline.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

NOC: Orton beats Bryan in screwy fashion
Battleground: Bryan w/two faces beats The Shield
HIAC: Bryan beats HHH inside HIAC
SurSer: Bryan regains the title with help from a returning Cena









Rumble: Cena makes his in-ring return and beats Bryan for the title :cena2:cena2:cena2


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Huganomics said:


> NOC: Orton beats Bryan in screwy fashion
> Battleground: Bryan w/two faces beats The Shield
> HIAC: Bryan beats HHH inside HIAC
> SurSer: Bryan regains the title with help from a returning Cena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumble: Cena makes his in-ring return and beats Bryan for the title :cena2:cena2:cena2


Redemption.

:cena3


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't see why it matters if its a B PPV if he wins the title? why does the value of the PPV matter, its the moment which matters. Rock won the title at Backlash and King of the Ring, Punk at Money in the bank, Foley got his not even on PPV but RAW, doesn't change the fact its an extremely memorable moment as are all of those. 

I missed out HIAC from my list above too. 

Bryan vs The Big Show (if he's the guy that turned) inside a HIAC would be cool and give him a great underdog match and moment, Im not a fan of recycling the same match over and over again, I'd rather not see Bryan/Orton go on for 3-4 months with the first three having the same shenanigans and having Bryan constantly come up short (like Orton did in 2004) will make the crowd slowly lose faith in him. 

He needs to oppressed by the regime but also needs moment to jump through hoops successfully without constantly giving him Orton or HHH so when he does get those opportunities, the crowd is super hot for it. I wouldn't do Bryan in a title match more than twice IMO, first time you can do the bullshit but the 2nd should be saved for when he wins it. 

I also don't think Bryan/Orton is something to take to WrestleMania, its not strong enough to be apart of WrestleMania, especially considering were going to see that match twice maybe even three times before then.


----------



## TheMessenger921

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Ahh the Corporation. Pretty much one of the better Storylines going on in a LONG, RECENT time. I'm lovin it, and love to see where this is going. 

I wouldn't say Bryan needs the title back immediately, rather let this storyline sizzle before it simmers. The worst thing that could happen is Cena returning and winslol. 

ALSO, THE RETURN OF HEEL ORTON. Can't get any better than this .


----------



## youmakemeleery

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Stephanie was great on raw. I think she has improved so much as a heel from the screeching days of yore.

Although, this whole angle should be shutting up the Bryan detractors. To me, the mark of a really good face is how the crowd reacts when put up against others. A face should get the heel booed more and a good heel should help a face get cheered more. 

When Cena faced Triple H, Cena got booed to hell. They didn't want him to win. It's even more striking when you figure that Triple H was solidly heel at the time.

When Triple H turned on Bryan, he gets booed and got Orton booed by association. Orton only took advantage of a situation and he was still heel. Hell, Vince got booed and he was kind of into face legend territory himself.

The way it went down at Summerslam and last night is exactly how it is always supposed to go. For some reason, the entire theory of wrestling audiences shifted because of Cena. People tried to make excuses that the audience had changed and people liked to voice their opinion. People seemed to believe that regular faces who just get cheered didn't exist anymore. No, it was just a product of Cena. Cena will always be the outlier.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yep, it worked on Raw for sure, nobody clapped for Triple H at all..and Stephanie was heavily booed right away at the opening, even without the crowd fully understanding if she had sided with her husband or not....It was just glorious..Bryan is so beloved, its just simply amazing.....even in his matches when he's beat up, the audience boos his opponent heavily. He really is a mega star and I truly with all of my heart, hope that Cena doesn't take his thunder away...would be a shame.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan got people to boo Cena-HHH-Mcmahon-Orton overnight...amazing man. i do believe if Rock return and Bryan will able to get people boo Rock...in few promo fans chant Bryan and you could hear some boos.

Bryan is on legend like Rock-Austin status right now...when the last time you see a star able to get people boo Cena consistent basis? Punk able to do that but isn't consistent week in and week out...


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

you said people have booed Bryan? I haven't heard him booed in like two years.....he's been getting cheers since he won the briefcase in 2011.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



apokalypse said:


> Bryan got people to boo Cena-HHH-Mcmahon-Orton overnight...amazing man. i do believe if Rock return and Bryan will able to get people boo Rock...in few promo fans chant Bryan and you could hear some boos.
> 
> Bryan is on legend like Rock-Austin status right now...when the last time you see a star able to get people boo Cena consistent basis? Punk able to do that but isn't consistent week in and week out...


I like Bryan but man stop overreacting, I can name a lot of people on the roster that got Cena booed, & Orton/HHH/Vince were heels during the majority of their careers, its their job to get booed, & it wasn't the first time. Are you new to wrestling?


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> I like Bryan but man stop overreacting, I can name a lot of people on the roster that got Cena booed, & Orton/HHH/Vince were heels during the majority of their careers, its their job to get booed, & it wasn't the first time. Are you new to wrestling?


Bullshit, you think they would have booed Orton/HHH if they did that to Cena at Summerslam. would they hell, they would have cheered both men out of the building. Doing it to a fan favourite who is cheered (only Punk is the other face who gets cheered)gave them the perfect time to turn heel. Bryan was the perfect guy to turn on.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



apokalypse said:


> Bryan got people to boo Cena-HHH-Mcmahon-Orton overnight...amazing man. i do believe if Rock return and Bryan will able to get people boo Rock...in few promo fans chant Bryan and you could hear some boos.
> 
> Bryan is on legend like Rock-Austin status right now...when the last time you see a star able to get people boo Cena consistent basis? Punk able to do that but isn't consistent week in and week out...


I would go as far as say he's Rock-Austin level but he's done an awesome job so far to get fan's behind him.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



hardyorton said:


> Bullshit, you think they would have booed Orton/HHH if they did that to Cena at Summerslam. would they hell, they would have cheered both men out of the building. Doing it to a fan favourite who is cheered (only Punk is the other face who gets cheered)gave them the perfect time to turn heel. Bryan was the perfect guy to turn on.


Of course they would get cheered if they turned against Cena, nobody is debating that, but saying that getting Orton/HHH booed is some kind of special skill is ridiculous.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Of course they would get cheered if they turned against Cena, nobody is debating that, but saying that getting Orton/HHH booed is some kind of special skill is ridiculous.


Orton was more of a tweener than a full fledged face
He did what he did and people loved it when RKOed everyone.. And well Triple H is Triple H


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#1Peep4ever said:


> Orton was more of a tweener than a full fledged face
> He did what he did and people loved it when RKOed everyone.. And well Triple H is Triple H


That's true I guess, but he also RKO'd everyone as a heel & the crowd hated it, as a face he's badass when he RKOs everyone (& he got cheered for RKOing Bryan weeks ago/During his cash-in). but as a heel, he RKOs everyone because he's a psychopath & he gets booed. I still can't pinpoint what changed exactly, though.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't mind Reigns and Rollins being Corporation enforcers, but Ambrose just doesn't fit. Especially when his character has been described as being either 'eccentric' or downright psychotic.
I don't think he belongs near the stable anymore than Bray Wyatt would.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TheFranticJane said:


> I don't mind Reigns and Rollins being Corporation enforcers, but Ambrose just doesn't fit. Especially when his character has been described as being either 'eccentric' or downright psychotic.


Dean Ambrose has done nothing in WWE to justify being called eccentric or psychotic


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Of course they would get cheered if they turned against Cena, nobody is debating that, but saying that getting Orton/HHH booed is some kind of special skill is ridiculous.


Who else could they have turned on for the fan's too boo them. Yeah getting booed these day's is a special skill. When most fan's cheer the heel's over the faces anyway. HHH and Orton can now go full heel cause they have a face in Bryan that the crowd root for.


----------



## youmakemeleery

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Of course they would get cheered if they turned against Cena, nobody is debating that, but saying that getting Orton/HHH booed is some kind of special skill is ridiculous.


I wouldn't say it is. Triple H has reached that legendary status like Hbk had and Undertaker has where the fans begin to cheer the man just for showing up. It happened with Jericho too. It becomes much harder to get fans to boo someone at that point.

Also, Orton was wicked over despite being treated like a midcarder for over a year. I doubt they could have turned that successfully against just about anyone else who is full time.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Dean Ambrose has done nothing in WWE to justify being called eccentric or psychotic


The commentators have referred to him as such and even the WWE website sometimes refers to him as the 'Cincinnati Madman'.
He's being played up as a lunatic heel, but - as you said - his actions haven't always reflected this, even if his ring style really does.

However, I still think his gimmick is incompatible with the Corporate stable. They have a problem with Bryan but not a fruitloop like Ambrose? heels shouldn't naturally align with other heels. Especially if one's a schemer like Triple H and the other's a nutjob like Ambrose.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



apokalypse said:


> Bryan got people to boo Cena-HHH-Mcmahon-Orton overnight...amazing man. i do believe if Rock return and Bryan will able to get people boo Rock...in few promo fans chant Bryan and you could hear some boos.
> 
> *Bryan is on legend like Rock-Austin status right now*...when the last time you see a star able to get people boo Cena consistent basis? Punk able to do that but isn't consistent week in and week out...


Uh, no. Not even close. Forget being in the same ballpark, its not even the same game.

He's getting great reactions now, but stop overrating the guy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yeah, the overreaching of comparing Bryan (or even Punk and I'm a huge follower of the guy for YEARS) to an Austin/Rock needs to stop. Bryan is being over and successful being Bryan as is Punk for Punk. People must REALLY forget how much over Austin and Rock were.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TheFranticJane said:


> The commentators have referred to him as such and even the WWE website sometimes refers to him as the 'Cincinnati Madman'.
> He's being played up as a lunatic heel, but - as you said - his actions haven't always reflected this, even if his ring style really does.
> 
> However, I still think his gimmick is incompatible with the Corporate stable. They have a problem with Bryan but not a fruitloop like Ambrose? heels shouldn't naturally align with other heels. Especially if one's a schemer like Triple H and the other's a nutjob like Ambrose.


Your clearing missing the story then, they don't have a problem with Bryan, there happy for him to be around and even didn't have a problem with him as 'World Champion' 

however WWE Champion? Face of the Company? :HHH2

Ambrose is a midcarder, until he 'overachieves' like Bryan theirs no reason to have a problem with him.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I freaking love more Stephanie on Raw now, with the return of "the Corporation" and their heel personas. Not only good to look at, but she really always plays her authority roles perfectly.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TheFranticJane said:


> I don't mind Reigns and Rollins being Corporation enforcers, but Ambrose just doesn't fit. Especially when his character has been described as being either 'eccentric' or downright psychotic.
> I don't think he belongs near the stable anymore than Bray Wyatt would.


:lmao fpalm You butt hurt your favorite is stuck in midcard hell lol, doesn't surprise me after that god awful match he had with Kane ( and i like the former).


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*New Randy Orton title pictures if anyone interested:*


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

dude, Bryan isn't overrated....why do people think he's so boring and that he's goofy? The WWE made him that way because they told him to..but he's very exciting in the ring and quite entertaining and he's the perfect guy to be against the corporation...the dude is the American fucking Dragon for crying out loud..he has a tough exterior and quite a reputation before coming to the WWE....before the guy's matches in the indies, the crowd would yell to his opponent "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in" if that doesnt' make him a bad ass, then you guys are nuts...the american dragon WILL come out in this storyline.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Shenroe said:


> :lmao fpalm You butt hurt your favorite is stuck in midcard hell lol, doesn't surprise me after that god awful match he had with Kane ( and i like the former).


Actually, I'm annoyed that my favourite is being misused in the main event scene.
Ambrose is NOT a future WWE Champion. He's a mid card act, who can have incredible feuds, cut great promos, but won't make it to the top level. That's not a knock on him personally, just how I see it going. He doesn't have the look or the right kind of personality to be pushed to the level of a CM Punk or a John Cena. That's just how it is.

I would rather he be in the mid card and be given the freedom to exhibit his gimmick a little more, than hang around the main event doing nothing.


----------



## The One

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Fortitude said:


> *New Randy Orton title pictures if anyone interested:*


Damn, the belt looks good on Randy.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

That belt was made for Randy Orton. Damn. It suits him WAY more than Rock or Cena.


----------



## The One

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> That belt was made for Randy Orton. Damn. It suits him WAY more than Rock or Cena.


It truly does. I'm hoping he keeps the title untill Wrestlemania.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*It really does. It is like it was hand made for Orton.

Never thought I'd see the day either, so glad it's happened.*


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

how great would it be if the storyline brought the product out of the PG era? I mean think about it, they could go so far as to have Orton RKO Brie Bella, and then that would bring out the inner American Dragon out of Bryan knowing his girlfriend (who everyone knows that's his girlfriend now because of ths show) has been assaulted, or have him do it with Bryan being handcuffed to the ring steps or something after security tried to restrain him from coming in to the building...I hope it gets graphic and awesome...now that would compete with Monday Night Football.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The belt has been growing on me in the past week all because of how good it looks on Randy.


----------



## AlMalik

*Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Hey guys, 1st thread on here, my thoughts are - 

CM Punk, depending on how the Heyman feud plays out

Ziggler, although an unlikely candidate the whole story line about him not trusting HHH makes it possible, might be a good way to push him

A Shane MacMahon return, maybe Im dreaming here lol


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Punk in the two man power(less) trip. The indy guys who made it battling the McMahons and their power over the company.

Throw in Ziggler, maybe big show after he was targeted on Raw and his tag partner Henry and you have a formidable team to go against Orton/HHH/Shield etc...

And of course Cena will be in for the save eventually whether we like it or not.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Shane, Punk and Bryan would be a great face team. Throw in a few mid carders in there with them and let it play out as a nice long corporate feud.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Well it certainly looks better on Orton than the spinner belt did. Then again, the spinner looked lame on anyone.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

I'm quite positive that whole "shield guys" line wasn't just some throwaway line by HHH but it was a seed being planted. They'll probably turn face to end up helping DBry get the belt back once they're tired of being disrespected.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

My first thought after the fallout of SummerSlam was that the reason Michaels was on the panel was that he was gonna come back with the Outlaws to offset the Corporation. Now, granted, Bryan doesn't fit in with and shouldn't become a part of DX, but he needs somebody to make the odds even for him and it makes sense that it would be them given that Michaels has the association with Bryan, plus a deep history with Triple H.

Granted, there's still The Shield to worry about so I don't know.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Punk. But not yet, Bryan needs time to shine on his own or Punk will over shadow him.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TheFranticJane said:


> Actually, I'm annoyed that my favourite is being misused in the main event scene.
> Ambrose is NOT a future WWE Champion. He's a mid card act, who can have incredible feuds, cut great promos, but won't make it to the top level. That's not a knock on him personally, just how I see it going. He doesn't have the look or the right kind of personality to be pushed to the level of a CM Punk or a John Cena. That's just how it is.
> 
> I would rather he be in the mid card and be given the freedom to exhibit his gimmick a little more, than hang around the main event doing nothing.


Ambrose has a better look than Punk and on par in terms of mic skills and personality.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

I feel like if Punk was involved he would steal a tremendous amount of thunder off of Daniel Bryan, who this entire angle seems to have been geared towards. Punk being included would quickly bring him to the forefront of the angle (which would be unsurprising, as he is much more suited for this kind of angle as a Stone Cold-like rebel that could manhandle everybody in the corporation with mic skills, antics and in-ring abilities altogether).


----------



## AaronWild

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Ted Dibiase and Evan Bourne need a good push


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*



theArtist said:


> Punk. But not yet, Bryan needs time to shine on his own or Punk will over shadow him.


Exactly. Though I don't see any situation in which Bryan can be a leader of a stable that includes Punk. I just don't see how he could outshine Punk, so if they could somehow pull it off, I'll be shocked. My personal prediction is that Punk will run his own storylines during this angle and stay sort of out of it.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*



AaronWild said:


> Ted Dibiase and Evan Bourne need a good push


Or they could hire Davey Richards, Eddie Edwards and Prince Mustafa Ali, all guys that are attempting to get into the WWE. Richards can do the same move as Bourne (Shooting Star Press) but he's infinitely better than Bourne in every facet.


----------



## Hordriss

I'd say Big Show and Dolph Ziggler are fair bets to get involved after what happened on Raw.

As for who I'd like to see, Punk is an obvious choice with his anti-authority outbursts, and he would play in well, aside from it would seem a bit weird to see him playing second fiddle to Daniel Bryan, so for that reason I think he's more likely to feud with whoever happens to be with Paul Heyman.

Another two choices, especially as The Shield look to be Orton's hired muscle, would be Mark Henry and Ryback, given the history there. They'd obviously need to drop the bully crap with Ryback and turn him face, but it could work.

One final suggestion, and this would seem an odd one, is Wade Barrett. He's wasted at the moment doing absolutely bugger all of any consequence, which is a shame considering his skills. A face turn, against a heel corporation faction would do him the world of good, and allow him to shine. I'd be all for this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Punk is an obvious choice. Throwing Ziggler in there would be a great way to elevate him, too.

Here's an odd choice that I'm not advocating for, but would just be a perfect "What the FUCK?" kind of babyface turn - Brock Lesnar. The McMahons are no fan of Brock or Paul Heyman, and it would be one of those "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" sort of deals.

It won't happen because Lesnar is perfect as a box office beast on his own in big matches, but who the hell wouldn't love to see Lesnar just rip apart the Shield, HHH and Orton on some final segment of Raw to a roaring audience?


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

CM Punk would make the most sense, but there are plenty of people that could get involved. I really think HHH/Punk II could work at some point, though. As could Punk/Bryan vs. HHH/Orton on a lesser PPV.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Ziggler and Big Show are probably going to go against The Corporation, mainly due to their matches with The Shield on Raw.

The story with Big Show and Mark Henry taking on The Shield might mean that Henry gets to play a part in the angle.


----------



## crackermatt

*Re: Who should help Daniel Bryan in his fight against the corporation?*

Would love to see punk bryan and shane mcmahon take on the corporation, even brock lesnar taking them on would be amazing to watch. Although I fear it will end with Sheamus and Cena returning to be the face heels.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think the reason why they had the whole roster on the stage was foreshadowing of the McMahon's making the roster's lives a living Hell.....Basically attack everyone randomly, just like the beginning of the NWO....when they would randomly beat up guys backstage....


----------



## Redix

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Amazing storyline! You people wanted some edgy and interesting storylines and you got it. Stop bitching and let's see how this will turn out. BTW, the image with Orton/Vince/Steph/Trips that closed RAW was AMAZING! Probably the best storyline in years or since the Punk shoot (amazing until the week when he returned).


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Punk to turn corporate in a major twist, you read it here first.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



hardyorton said:


> Who else could they have turned on for the fan's too boo them. Yeah getting booed these day's is a special skill. When most fan's cheer the heel's over the faces anyway. HHH and Orton can now go full heel cause they have a face in Bryan that the crowd root for.


Contrary to popular belief, fans have been cheering heels because they're just not good heels, not because it was some sort of fandom evolution, being a good heel means making the crowd hate you, *THAT* is a skill.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Principino said:


> Punk to turn corporate in a major twist, you read it here first.


That would be stupid, shock value intended or not. He JUST came back as a babyface AND he has reached a level like a Jericho, Taker, and Rock where no matter what he does, the crowd respects him enough to cheer for him. Hell, they cheered him weekly during his WM feud with Taker.

That said, Punk will get involved in the storyline. It doesn't make sense for him not to get involved for this particular angle. He'll play a major part but it will still be Bryan's story to conquer. At least I hope it does.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

that means Orton is a shitty heel, can't get the ladies to stop cheering for him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> that means Orton is a shitty heel, can't get the ladies to stop cheering for him.


Nah, not really. It's 2013. Some bitches like to cheer dudes who'd treat them like shit, make them post on their FB about how she can't get a "good man", only to go out with the same type of douchebags. 

...what were we talking about?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just hate it when there's no reaction from the crowd or its not the expected reaction..ruins the good moments.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> I just hate it when there's no reaction from the crowd or its not the expected reaction..ruins the good moments.


To be fair, West Coast wrestling crowds are hit and miss unless you're in San Fransisco or Los Angeles. They were in Anaheim for RAW and Bakersfield for Smackdown. Not wrestling crowds at all.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If they keep going to shitty crowds like that, then the whole storyline won't be a winner.....and it would ruin something awesome in years.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wonder if the person who sang as SS will be somewhat associated in this stable? She's the only person Orton is following on twitter...people saying that they're dating or something?



markedfordeath said:


> If they keep going to shitty crowds like that, then the whole storyline won't be a winner.....and it would ruin something awesome in years.


They're in Phoenix next Raw(should be around average)
Iowa the next week(dead crowd probably)
Toronto the week after(GREAT crowd for the NOC go home show)


So even if next 2 weeks aren't great, the Canada week before NOC would be more than enough to make up for it. Not to mention that 2 weeks after Raw in Toronto, they have Raw in Chicago. So 2/3 Raws with some of WWEs best crowds...should be great!


----------



## #Mark

What's remarkable about this angle is that it's the first main event program where the babyface is truly cheered and the heels are truly hated. When you look at all Cena programs both he and his opponents get split 50/50 reactions from the crowd. It's amazing that they were able to turn two of the most beloved babyfaces in Hunter and Orton heel on the same night with no trouble. That's a testament to how over Bryan is.

Now, they have to be careful with how they present Bryan. If the corporation keep talking about Bryan's shortcomings and then proceed to keep getting the upperhand on Bryan, the crowd will start to lose faith in him. They have to find away to keep him strong without taking the heat away from the Corporation.

Also, about Punk joining him, I think its inevitable. A Bryan/Punk vs HHH/Orton angle heading into SS seems to be their biggest money feud with Cena out. All this could lead to Bryan or Punk winning the strap, the other winning the rumble, then a babyface/babyface title match at WM.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

sadly, patience will have to be a factor in this storyline...The Corporation members are the owners of the company so Bryan won't be able to do anything for awhile to gain the upperhand because they'd just stack him up in 3 on 1 handicap matches or throw him out of the building every week.....I love it when Bryan wrestles so its a win win, but eventually Bryan will have to get the upperhand, perhaps find a loophole in the company or something..it'll happen, just won't be right away, just need to be patient...this is amazing  i'm loving it.


----------



## Devil's Anthem

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

People need to stop bitching about Orton and the Legend Killer gimmick, he's moved on from that, matured from it - it worked for when he was young and hungry, it will NOT work now, I swear people are ignorant.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Have they actually referred to themselves as a "Corporation" yet? I have not heard it mentioned once.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Devil's Anthem said:


> People need to stop bitching about Orton and the Legend Killer gimmick, he's moved on from that, matured from it - it worked for when he was young and hungry, it will NOT work now, I swear people are ignorant.


I don't think people are saying that they want Orton to go back to solely feuding with vets and Hall of Famers. They just want that cocky, vibrant, charismatic heel back, as opposed to the slow methodic Viper/Apex Predator who pounds his fists into the mat, spazzes out, and acts like a "snake".


----------



## TKOK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yeah Legend Killer additude orton would be nice.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



rbhayek said:


> Have they actually referred to themselves as a "Corporation" yet? I have not heard it mentioned once.


They haven't, no, but WWE.com have labelled Orton a 'corporate' champion and compared his alliance with the McMahons with The Rock's heel turn back in '98.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> That would be stupid, shock value intended or not. He JUST came back as a babyface AND he has *reached a level like a Jericho, Taker, and Rock where no matter what he does, the crowd respects him enough to cheer for him*. Hell, they cheered him weekly during his WM feud with Taker.
> 
> That said, Punk will get involved in the storyline. It doesn't make sense for him not to get involved for this particular angle. He'll play a major part but it will still be Bryan's story to conquer. At least I hope it does.


That's BS, there's no such thing as "respect his accomplishments so they'd cheer for him no matter what", a good heel is always able to make the crowd hate him, hell we don't even have to go that far, both Orton AND HHH were getting bigger pops than CM Punk consistently, & both have accomplished more, yet they are heels now.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If this somehow leads to Shane coming back to battle against his family then I just may cum.

If this is stretched out (and I think they'd be daft not to) I'd like to see some kind of pact between the Corporation and Bray Wyatt with the Corporation needing Wyatt to beat Bryan and his gang. Then The Wyatts turn on the Corporation and take over the whole company. Something a bit different.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



rbhayek said:


> Have they actually referred to themselves as a "Corporation" yet? I have not heard it mentioned once.


There was a poll on wwe.com asking who the better Corporate Champion was... The Rock or Randy Orton


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> That's BS, there's no such thing as "respect his accomplishments so they'd cheer for him no matter what", a good heel is always able to make the crowd hate him, hell we don't even have to go that far, both Orton AND HHH were getting bigger pops than CM Punk consistently, & both have accomplished more, yet they are heels now.


Punk spent 9 months or so as a heel, doing ANYTHING he could to get booed, right down to pouring ashes on Undertaker and himself. Still gets cheered. People like him too much.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Ithil said:


> Punk spent 9 months or so as a heel, doing ANYTHING he could to get booed, right down to pouring ashes on Undertaker and himself. Still gets cheered. People like him too much.


& he spent half the time sucking up to us the IWC.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For people who say part of stable makes no sense cause of the history with HHH-Orton, has anyone ever thought that maybe that's the point?

That Orton-McMahons are teaming up and recognizing their history BECAUSE they want people to hate them? People are like "Why is Orton teaming with the McMahons when Orton attacked Steph,Mr.McMahon and HHH in the past?", that's the point. So now people will hate them even more because people who are supposed to hate each other,are now working together,and not just that,but working together AGAINST a guy that fans love.

So people will be like "Of all the times ___ and ___ patch things up,it has to be against ____!". Meaning fans will hate HHH/Orton more for that, so WWE accomplishes their goal in getting people to hate them.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*Randy needs to shave off his beard, he looks a lot more evil and arrogant with a hairless face.*


BIG E WINNING said:


> Nah, not really. It's 2013. Some bitches like to cheer dudes who'd treat them like shit, make them post on their FB about how she can't get a "good man", only to go out with the same type of douchebags.
> 
> ...what were we talking about?


*Douchebags got game. You mad?*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Saw this on Facebook. Thought it was cool:












ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Douchebags got game. You mad?*


Nah. Bitches love my gift of gab.


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I like the storyline already, it could shape up to be something really good. Only problem I have is the use of the shield in this angle. Someone mentioned that they looked like 3 big boss men. That's kind of what I'm worried about, I'm hoping the shield don't end up becoming some like dumb henchmen that just get beat up and buried all the time.


----------



## Quietus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The shield's stock with the "justice" angle is running dangerously low, its only good that they are involved in something different right now. Besides that they are heel group, you can't expect them to have dominant booking all the time. When they were hot, WWE put them over big stars like Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Ryback etc.. but that is not the case anymore. Villains are built to lose, even Hogan and HHH lost/tapped out as heels.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

What if Big Show will turn heel and join the corporation?
5th turn in 2 years? That would be hilarious


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wouldn't put it past them. Show is that inconsistent and opportunistic to do it.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***







"Triple H don't you fuckin do it"


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:clap

As sarcastically funny that was, this shows the angle has legs.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



4hisdamnself said:


> "Triple H don't you fuckin do it"


:lmao

That was glorious.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***






Skip to 2:02:53 for the final segment but rewatching this again and again, Triple H is one of the greatest heels to ever step foot in the business. His facial expression and body movements when he goaded Daniel Bryan to the ring. His face was from condescending to serious. He KNEW he had Bryan. Just little things like that matter in the grand scheme of things. Bravo to Trips. He, along with a great underdog in Bryan (him crawling to the ring was superb selling), are really making this story work right now.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



4hisdamnself said:


> "Triple H don't you fuckin do it"


I never realized Orton got such a huge pop when he won.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Daniel, you wanna come in here and talk? Come on, come on. Show those guts. Come on...fight for it, fight for _it_! You got it. You got it...

................RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!

:HHH2 rton2


----------



## HAMMERTIME1127

*Something about this Orton/HHH/Stephanie angle seems a bit odd...*

I mean, they were in a HUGE feud with eachother just about 4 years ago. While storylines are constantly shrugged off later on, I feel like this storyline was too recent and too hyped to just throw away with this new angle.

The past will come back to Orton at some point in this angle, IMO. Something tells me Orton will have another face turn soon.

Opinions?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Something about this Orton/HHH/Stephanie angle seems a bit odd...*



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> I mean, they were in a HUGE feud with eachother just about 4 years ago. While storylines are constantly shrugged off later on, I feel like this storyline was too recent and too hyped to just throw away with this new angle.
> 
> The past will come back to Orton at some point in this angle, IMO. Something tells me Orton will have another face turn soon.
> 
> Opinions?


Nope. I think the new corperation is a long term angle and i don't see Orton dropping the belt unril the end of the year


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Something about this Orton/HHH/Stephanie angle seems a bit odd...*



HAMMERTIME1127 said:


> I mean, they were in a HUGE feud with eachother just about 4 years ago. While storylines are constantly shrugged off later on, I feel like this storyline was too recent and too hyped to just throw away with this new angle.
> 
> The past will come back to Orton at some point in this angle, IMO. Something tells me Orton will have another face turn soon.
> 
> Opinions?


There's "History of Orton & HHH" video on WWE.com, so they're certainly acknowledging their past feuds.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH JUST said in the promo that despite still having bad blood between him and Orton, he had to set aside his personal feelings and do what was right for business. HHH thinking that Daniel Bryan is not WWE champion material is more damning than making the guy (Orton) who tormented his family for a good year WWE champion makes him that much diabolical.

THAT is how you make a heel.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton might have been cheered at Summerslam, but he was booed like crazy at Raw and Smackdown......at Summerslam, the crowd was just confused and Orton was a face before he came out there, so they were too confused and didn't know what was happening.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

LOL HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS? Sorry if someone has, not going to read 50 pages.


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS? Sorry if someone has, not going to read 50 pages.


Wait is this a actual real poll or a fake one like all the rest lol :S.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

the whole WWE website is pro Cena..all the polls have Cena first......its just nonsense.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS? Sorry if someone has, not going to read 50 pages.


:HHH2


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS? Sorry if someone has, not going to read 50 pages.


----------



## HeyNightmare

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This feud could end up eerily reminding me of Wrestlemania XX.

Suppose Orton holds onto the title and "the Corporation" manages to keep Bryan down until January, when he manages to win the Royal Rumble. Just around that time, Cena returns from injury and claims he deserves a shot because he never got his rematch clause (or whatever they decide qualifies him to have a shot at the title). Conflict ensues, Bryan and Cena square off at Elimination Chamber for the sole right to face Orton. Either Orton then interferes on Cena's behalf (Daniel Bryan winning in this case might still work), or Daniel Bryan beats Cena clean again. If Orton interfered and Bryan lost, Bryan might be able to get in on the Wrestlemania match because of the interference or because Cena feels guilty about beating Bryan because of it. If Bryan won cleanly or won despite the interference, maybe "the Corporation" decides to put Cena in the Wrestlemania match because he would at least be a worthy challenger or something like that. Regardless, it ends up a triple threat match between the three at Wrestlemania XXX, with Bryan winning cleanly (making the roughly 7 month post-Summerslam chase an immense payoff).

I'm not saying this could, should, or will happen. I'm simply saying it would draw a lot of parallels if it did.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if they fuck this up and Bryan gets cast aside in favor of Cena....the WWE should go out of business for stupidity.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> LOL HAS ANYONE SEEN THIS? Sorry if someone has, not going to read 50 pages.


It wouldn't surprise me to be honest, the dudebro crowd don't like a guy that isn't built like a tank, but its still encouraging that there are almost equally as many people that think he's an A even though his rise to the top just started.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

That picture is fake. If you add it all, it's 101%. Somebody created a similar pic before Wrestlemania where Punk vs Taker had the most votes for the "most anticipated match" and together, it was 101%.

Unless somebody has the link to this poll, I don't believe it's real.


----------



## pwlax8

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Quietus said:


> The shield's stock with the "justice" angle is running dangerously low, its only good that they are involved in something different right now. Besides that they are heel group, you can't expect them to have dominant booking all the time. When they were hot, WWE put them over big stars like Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Ryback etc.. but that is not the case anymore. Villains are built to lose, even Hogan and HHH lost/tapped out as heels.


I get that, just so long as they have good matches and don't make them look like jokes, that I guess is my real concern. Also, speaking of the whole "justice" angle, isn't this kind of going against what they were about? They always came off to me as being anti-establishment and I figure they would favor someone more like Bryan carrying the strap. That said, they also hated Cena, so I guess that's fair


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

what I don't understand, is the Raw pre-summerslam, why did they have the Shield stop Orton from cashing in? I thought right then they'd turn face.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope this isn't like Summer of punK...punk might be hot but still cena show. this could be 6 month flitter until Cena Return.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> That picture is fake. If you add it all, it's 101%. Somebody created a similar pic before Wrestlemania where Punk vs Taker had the most votes for the "most anticipated match" and together, it was 101%.
> 
> Unless somebody has the link to this poll, I don't believe it's real.


It's legit

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/what-grade-would-you-give-daniel-bryan


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

it's legit...


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

CM Punk just seems like this whole angle is made to suit him, yea it's based around Bryan. But think about it for a second, no one answers back, fights for what they want/believe in more then Punk. His rebellious, his character is made to fight against a 'corporate' act like this. He and Bryan could do some great things with this angle. Looking forward to see how it plays out.


----------



## Hurricane24

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Just let it go. Punk is already a proven bust when he is positioned as the number 1 babyface. Punk marks easily forget the critical financial position WWE was in during Punk's 2012 reign of terror with his 2.5, 2.6 ratings. It was like Diesel 1995 all over again.


----------



## DA

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^Where, oh where, oh where is Hawksea?

Where, oh where, oh where is Hawksea?

Where, oh where, oh where is Hawksea?

Where can Hawksea be?

And just to add something to the actual topic, I like the Corporation :mark:


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Punk should be the stone cold of this storyline IMO.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Hurricane24 said:


> Just let it go. Punk is already a proven bust when he is positioned as the number 1 babyface. Punk marks easily forget the critical financial position WWE was in during Punk's 2012 reign of terror with his 2.5, 2.6 ratings. It was like Diesel 1995 all over again.


Hi Hawksea


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just cant buy Bryan as the badass thats fighting authority. He needs to become a technical monster again and cut down on the yes bullshit. This storyline is awsome though and I havent been this excited since punks shoot.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

As long as Orton burries everyone, I'm happy.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> It's legit
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/what-grade-would-you-give-daniel-bryan


Okay, I stand corrected. Although it's strange that the total percentage is above 100. Now it's 102%. I think it's rigged.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> Okay, I stand corrected. Although it's strange that the total percentage is above 100. Now it's 102%. I think it's rigged.


They round the numbers off, so all it takes is enough .6's and the result looks distorted.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Don't put too much stock into that poll. I remember the Natalya/Brie match had 75% of the votes for what match are you most excited about at Summerslam.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> Don't put too much stock into that poll. I remember the Natalya/Brie match had 75% of the votes for what match are you most excited about at Summerslam.


But why would the WWE want to bury Daniel Bryan? The results don't make sense if its rigged.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> But why would the WWE want to bury Daniel Bryan? The results don't make sense if its rigged.


Isn't that the entire angle, McMahon's and HHH against him.


----------



## Crowl

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

One thing that I found slightly disappointing was them taking the easy option of adding in the shield to make up the numbers, it would have been more interesting if they had decided to have them fighting the injustice of the corporation, there were plenty of others who would have fitted in their role such as Barrett or perhaps they could have taken the opportunity to extract Cesaro and Swagger from their abysmal current angle.


----------



## Rhys3

*If Cena wasn't injured*

If John Cena wasnt injured what role would he play in the d-bry v corporation feud?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CastielIsGod

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

It would be Cena vs corporation.


----------



## Ace

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

It would be Cena v Corporation for sure.
Randy v Cena again :vince5


----------



## Kane Kong

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

Bryan might have been turned heel and joined the corp as the second star behind Randy.


----------



## AaronWild

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

There wouldn't be a corporation if Cena wasn't injured


----------



## Old_John

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

lol guys! We got a WWE live show scheduled for here (DC/Baltimore market) for September 1st, and local channels still advertise old (pre-injury) commercial, which features main event of *"WWE Champion John Cena VS. World Heavyweight Champion Alberto Del Rio"*. 
THAT tells you everything you needed to know about WWE plans pre-injury.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

lol @ people thinking it would be Cena vs corporation. The corp would be cheered, Cena will be booed and WWE make their product look like a joke.

There's a reason this hasn't happened in the 8 years Cena has been the top babyface.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

Maybe Bryan/Cena vs. Orton/HHH.

Cena taking time off is the best thing for this whole story moving forward, because Cena would have to be involved in this and not have a side feud with someone else while all this is going on. I really hope injury or not, Cena was going to drop the belt to Bryan. So if Cena was to stay in the mix, the story would be respect as the two of them go after Trips and Orton.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: If Cena wasn't injured*

Triple H wouldn't have turned heel and there would be no corporation storyline. Orton would have cashed in as a face and Cena vs Orton vs Bryan three way feud would have followed.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

what should happen is that in every match all the babyfaces keep losing..and they keep losing by dastardly means, through cheating or whatnot....and in some of the main events they should have Triple H, Steph, and Vince come to the ring and stop the matches prematurely to really screw over the wrestlers...just make it a clusterfuck of screwjobs....then it'll really get interesting with all kinds of shit like a rebellion and this and that, they should make it look as real as possible..thats' where Punk comes in...they can use his current mid card feud with Axel as a way of getting him into the storyline..basically have it break kayfabe by saying he's above that tiny title and that they're holding him back for a reason...something tells me they've been holding guys back like Ziggler and Punk and Kofi and all of those guys for a reason..maybe the way they've been booked lately is due to this storyline of the corporation picking who is a winner and who is not....and then they can all come together and fight them togehter....


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> It's legit
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/what-grade-would-you-give-daniel-bryan


There really is no hope in humanity if almost 50% of people think the best wrestler in the world deserves an F grade fpalm fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



YoungGun_UK said:


> Isn't that the entire angle, McMahon's and HHH against him.


The McMahons & HHH, not WWE.com which is (kayfabe) neutral & independent, do you really expect HHH to mention on Raw that he rigged a poll on WWE.com?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> There really is no hope in humanity if almost 50% of people think the best wrestler in the world deserves an F grade fpalm fpalm


The funny thing is, there is another poll on WWE.COM right now-


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I really hate how the WWE is just making the fans happy temporarily...I've been thinking today, and something tells me that this whole Bryan thing isn't permanent like it should be....I think they'll mess it up and disappoint us down the line somehow..they're just appeasing us now to shut us up.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

ADR with 0% LOL


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I have a feeling they'll want to ride this Corporation angle out 'till WM which is why I'm concerned. Bryan is incredibly over right now, nobody in the WWE can touch his popularity and connection with the fans. They NEED to capitalize on that, but knowing the WWE they'll want to have Orton lose the WWE Title at a major PPV. Are they going to drag Bryan/Orton all the way to Survivor Series or even Royal Rumble? Doubt it. It feels like that's too far away. They are doing Bryan/Orton at the next PPV but obviously Orton will retain to further the storyline, but that's dangerous. It can hurt Bryan's momentum. I hope to god they don't pull another Summer of Punk and put the focus on Orton (and during Summer of Punk on HHH) instead of on the wrestler who's super over. This needs to end with Bryan as the WWE Champ and the fans going nuts.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


>


ADR with 0%


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Quasi Juice said:


> I have a feeling they'll want to ride this Corporation angle out 'till WM which is why I'm concerned. Bryan is incredibly over right now, nobody in the WWE can touch his popularity and connection with the fans. They NEED to capitalize on that, but knowing the WWE they'll want to have Orton lose the WWE Title at a major PPV. Are they going to drag Bryan/Orton all the way to Survivor Series or even Royal Rumble? Doubt it. It feels like that's too far away. They are doing Bryan/Orton at the next PPV but obviously Orton will retain to further the storyline, but that's dangerous. It can hurt Bryan's momentum. I hope to god they don't pull another Summer of Punk and put the focus on Orton (and during Summer of Punk on HHH) instead of on the wrestler who's super over. This needs to end with Bryan as the WWE Champ and the fans going nuts.


You must have not seen how long Austin, Foley, & many others have chased the title, winning the title early is what will kill his momentum, not the other way around, Orton is the only legitimate heel he can face, if you blow up the storyline two months from now he'll be demoted & feud with Jack Swagger or Curtis Axel, which would make fans less interested about him thus killing his momentum.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Quasi Juice said:


> I have a feeling they'll want to ride this Corporation angle out 'till WM which is why I'm concerned. Bryan is incredibly over right now, nobody in the WWE can touch his popularity and connection with the fans. They NEED to capitalize on that, but knowing the WWE they'll want to have Orton lose the WWE Title at a major PPV. Are they going to drag Bryan/Orton all the way to Survivor Series or even Royal Rumble? Doubt it. It feels like that's too far away. They are doing Bryan/Orton at the next PPV but obviously Orton will retain to further the storyline, but that's dangerous. It can hurt Bryan's momentum. I hope to god they don't pull another Summer of Punk and put the focus on Orton (and during Summer of Punk on HHH) instead of on the wrestler who's super over. This needs to end with Bryan as the WWE Champ and the fans going nuts.


Agreed, I think TLC is the moment to pull the trigger. I think you can get enough mileage out of now and then for the story to remain hot and for Bryan to triumph their, I could see Cena back by then and being a catalyst with being a helping hand possibly.

It certainly doesn't have the legs or the attraction to head to WrestleMania, Bryan vs Orton would be weak for WWE Championship match and that's if you held it off, they'll have wrestled a fair amount of times this past year before we even get to Mania.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TakeMyGun said:


> The funny thing is, there is another poll on WWE.COM right now-


CM Punk with 12%? Is that even legit?


----------



## Ace

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bryan D. said:


> CM Punk with 12%? Is that even legit?


 Cena is in the lead now.


----------



## Clique

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think Bryan should fail in his quest for the WWE Championship this fall getting screwed over time and time again. He should only get his significant "won the battle" matches in like non-title TV matches and big tag team matches, possibly at Survivor Series. What I would ultimately do is have Bryan win the Royal Rumble match in January and go on to win the WWE Championship at WrestleMania XXX. 

Granted, Bryan wouldn't win it from Orton but from CM Punk. That's right I would have Punk be the one to eventually take the title away from the Corporation. Orton's feud after Bryan should probably be Punk and with the title lost from the Corporation maybe that could spark the internal problems with HHH and Vince again. Whatever match HHH vs. McMahon will be at WrestleMania I do not think the WWE Title should be involved. I certainly would not want HHH vs. Cena for the WWE Title, ugh at the thought of it. 

They should keep Orton has the face of the Corporation fully backed by heel HHH going into Mania. Vince turns face and brings back a returning Sheamus (or anyone) to fight for his company. So it would be Orton with Hunter vs. Sheamus with Vince at Mania. This way the WWE Title Match's main focus at Mania will be the title not HHH and Vince's issues which is a headlining match in itself. Plus, Bryan finally gets the title back in what should be a great match against Punk. That's what i would like to see go down. Also, maybe this Corporation will not even end at Mania. I believe we all sense it will culminate in New Orleans but we shall see how much mileage this story arc has.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> You must have not seen how long Austin, Foley, & many others have chased the title, winning the title early is what will kill his momentum, not the other way around, Orton is the only legitimate heel he can face, if you blow up the storyline two months from now he'll be demoted & feud with Jack Swagger or Curtis Axel, which would make fans less interested about him thus killing his momentum.


I understand, it's just that Bryan is hot NOW and I'm afraid that if they keep having the Corporation screw him over the fans will eventually lose faith and by the time they do give him that win it'll be less celebrated. I'll just have to have faith in the WWE's writing team I guess.



YoungGun_UK said:


> Agreed, I think TLC is the moment to pull the trigger. I think you can get enough mileage out of now and then for the story to remain hot and for Bryan to triumph their, I could see Cena back by then and being a catalyst with being a helping hand possibly.
> 
> It certainly doesn't have the legs or the attraction to head to WrestleMania, Bryan vs Orton would be weak for WWE Championship match and that's if you held it off, they'll have wrestled a fair amount of times this past year before we even get to Mania.


I still see Undertaker/Cena happening at Mania in the main event, not Bryan as the WWE Champ. I agree Bryan/Orton will be over by Mania time unless they come up with a brilliant storyline to keep us on our toes. I hope Bryan does eventually beat Orton and they could do Bryan/Lesnar at Royal Rumble or something.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I agree with the sentiment that the Corporation angle is probably going to be pushed all the way to WrestleMania. I'm interested to see how they spin off Vince and who they have as the person backing Vince. Lots of options there.

I think the WWE should use Triple H and the McMahon's to keep Orton safe from the serious contenders until WrestleMania to build up a hero to finally have the moment where Orton is defeated. In the interim, I think they should surround Orton with some muscle. This could be a great opportunity to turn Brodus Clay and drop the Funkasaurus gimmick if they choose to do so.

I just had a wild idea that Dolph could chase Orton and have Big E. Langston pair with the Corporation. That's if the WWE is confident to elevate Dolph.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Clique said:


> I think Bryan should fail in his quest for the WWE Championship this fall getting screwed over time and time again. He should only get his significant "won the battle" matches in like non-title TV matches and big tag team matches, possibly at Survivor Series. What I would ultimately do is have Bryan win the Royal Rumble match in January and go on to win the WWE Championship at WrestleMania XXX.



I agree that Bryan fail should in his quest over and over before ultimately getting the title win at Mania. 



> Granted, Bryan wouldn't win it from Orton but from CM Punk. That's right I would have Punk be the one to eventually take the title away from the Corporation. Orton's feud after Bryan should probably be Punk and with the title lost from the Corporation maybe that could spark the internal problems with HHH and Vince again.* Whatever match HHH vs. McMahon will be at WrestleMania I do not think the WWE Title should be involved.* I certainly would not want HHH vs. Cena for the WWE Title, ugh at the thought of it.


No, It absolutely should be involved and it should be WWE champion HHH vs Rumble winner Daniel Bryan. Punk vs bryan has been done 20 times already, yeah the matches were good but it didn't get over as this epic big must see match-up in the real world. Orton vs Bryan isn't strong enough to headline for the title and they are blowing it off at Night of champions already. Bryan chasing the title against heel HHH is best option and it is something people would pay to see at mania. It has a strong backstory with the corporation angle as well. 

Ofcourse everything could be ruined when Cena returns and steals the angle away from bryan, so there's that.


----------



## Clique

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH/Bryan for the title sounds great. With that scenario though it boils down to the transitioning of the title from Orton to HHH that would have to be executed properly. McMahon/Orton turn on Hunter? It seems like HHH backs Orton more than Vince so I do not know if turning on his "diamond" would be the best option either.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH and Orton can't turn on each other. Obviously this means Orton has to lose it to someone in between and HHH would take it off that guy. I think it can be done. 

In any case, the biggest challenge right now is keeping this angle hot without hurting Bryan's overness. But they don't really have to plan this thing all the way to mania, just until Rumble PPV. Once Bryan wins there, everything writes itself. From here to Rumble there are 4 ppvs not including NOC 13, bryan can't be involved in title matches in every PPV. So he needs a temporary "personal rivalry" like Punk/Axel right now, but one that would keep his momentum going. He needs to be heavily protected, which would also mean a lot of unclean PPV finishes involving him. This is going to tough no doubt. Let's just hope WWE can pull it off.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Clique said:


> HHH/Bryan for the title sounds great. With that scenario though it boils down to the transitioning of the title from Orton to HHH that would have to be executed properly. McMahon/Orton turn on Hunter? It seems like HHH backs Orton more than Vince so I do not know if turning on his "diamond" would be the best option either.


Maybe Bryan overcomes Orton at Hell in a Cell and HHH strips Bryan of the title, because he can. Then he can give it to himself because he'll feel Orton couldn't get the job done. This can lead to Bryan winning the rumble and challenging HHH at Mania. Punk can go on the face Lesnar in a rematch, while Cena faces Taker in the other huge match. Maybe Corporate Orton can take on a returning Vince endorsed Sheamus so Orton can still be used.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^ What happens to 'Taker then?


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

And the Rock? If he's set to return that is.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I like this idea of The Shield with the McMahon's. I'd love to see Barrett involved in this stable somehow too, especially given the number of matches he's has with Bryan over the past few weeks.

We all know the 'good guy' will win in the end, I'm just struggling to see how Bryan is going to be able to overcome the kayfabe combined powers of The Shield, Randy Orton & Triple H, not to mention HHH, Steph and Vince as evil bosses.

Perhaps we'll see a temporary 'Union' type faction with Bryan/Henry/Show/Ziggler and maybe someone else?


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> Perhaps we'll see a temporary 'Union' type faction with Bryan/Henry/Show/Ziggler and maybe someone else?


Its possible since survivor series is coming up.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ADR with 0%


He even gets no-reactions on WWE polls. 

Vintage Del Rio! :adr

Anyways, would also love to see Bryan lead a modern day Union faction against the Corporation. I think he'd fit perfectly in that role.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH vs Bryan at WM would be awful, although they could do it between NOC & RR to keep the Orton/Bryan match fresh.

The easiest way to avoid overexposure of Bryan/Orton matches is:

- Bryan vs HHH at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
- Bryan vs HHH at HIAC - Bryan makes HHH tap out.
- Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member screws up, they beat him up after the match & he turns face.
- 6-Man TLC match for the WWE championship at TLC - a babyface in the match turns heel after he helps Orton grab the title.
- Bryan wins the rumble.
- Orton retains at EC.
- Bryan vs Orton for the WWE title in a 60-minute iron man match - Bryan makes Orton tap at the last minute to win 2-1.

That would be much better than Bryan vs HHH at WM.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

At Survivor Series then they are probably best doing The Shield/Orton vs Bryan/Henry/Show/Ziggler and if Team Bryan win they get their title shots at TLC? if the idea of a 'temporary Union' comes into fruition.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> HHH vs Bryan at WM would be awful, although they could do it between NOC & RR to keep the Orton/Bryan match fresh.
> 
> The easiest way to avoid overexposure of Bryan/Orton matches is:
> 
> - Bryan vs HHH at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> - Bryan vs HHH at HIAC - Bryan makes HHH tap out.
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member screws up, they beat him up after the match & he turns face.
> - 6-Man TLC match for the WWE championship at TLC - a babyface in the match turns heel after he helps Orton grab the title.
> - Bryan wins the rumble.
> - Orton retains at EC.
> - Bryan vs Orton for the WWE title in a 60-minute iron man match - Bryan makes Orton tap at the last minute to win 2-1.
> 
> That would be much better than Bryan vs HHH at WM.


Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.

Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.

Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)

*This is how the storyline should progress:*
- Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
- Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
*Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
- Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
*Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
- Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
*Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
- 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
*Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
*Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant. 
- Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
- HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
*Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
*Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
- Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
*Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.

The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.
> 
> Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.
> 
> Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)
> 
> *This is how the storyline should progress:*
> - Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
> - Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> *Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
> - Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
> *Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
> *Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
> - 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
> *Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
> *Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant.
> - Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
> - HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
> *Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
> *Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
> - Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
> *Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.
> 
> The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


:clap Excellent!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

ha ha at the people that think Bryan's overness is going away! whatever makes you sleep at night...the dude is staying popular.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.
> 
> Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.
> 
> Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)
> 
> *This is how the storyline should progress:*
> - Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
> - Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> *Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
> - Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
> *Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
> *Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
> - 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
> *Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
> *Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant.
> - Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
> - HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
> *Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
> *Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
> - Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
> *Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.
> 
> The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


"Stripping him off the title" is the biggest problem I have with your scenario, kayfabe-wise, HHH does not have the legal right to strip Bryan of the title, changing that would throw two decades of history into a loophole, Vince who was actually the chairman couldn't do that to Steve Austin, instead, he tried to "legally" get the title off him, & lets not forget that Orton threatened to shut WWE down & cancel Wrestlemania in a similar scenario years ago.

Even if they were to ignore the past twenty years, stripping him off the title will set a dangerous precedent storyline-wise in the future, the reason Austin & Orton were able to legitimately feud with the McMahons was their (kayfabe) legal obligations.

My biggest problem with HHH vs Bryan at WM is match quality, & HHH's tenancy to clothesline his rival over the top rope every week which would make the build-up less exciting, which indirectly makes people less interested in the match.


----------



## Kane Kong

*Tag Team Idea for the Corporation Storyline*

The Corps already has a tag team in the Shield, The Rebel group will need one too. May I suggest Zack Ryder and Alex Riley? They are rarely used talents with some good skills, they can say they were jilted by management and decided to oppose it. You could call them A-Z or something like that. You could even get the potential storyline of Riley turning on Ryder and joining the corps, teased by more encounters with Brad Maddox like a few weeks back. Thoughts?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Tag Team Idea for the Corporation Storyline*

Riley and Ryder will never do anything in the WWE again...jobbers galore.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.
> 
> Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.
> 
> Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)
> 
> *This is how the storyline should progress:*
> - Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
> - Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> *Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
> - Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
> *Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
> *Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
> - 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
> *Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
> *Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant.
> - Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
> - HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
> *Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
> *Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
> - Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
> *Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.
> 
> The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


Wow this is truly great. (Y)


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.
> 
> Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.
> 
> Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)
> 
> *This is how the storyline should progress:*
> - Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
> - Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> *Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
> - Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
> *Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
> *Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
> - 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
> *Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
> *Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant.
> - Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
> - HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
> *Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
> *Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
> - Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
> *Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.
> 
> The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


:clap:agree:.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

With the Shield working for the Corporation and Meltzer reporting that the goal is to turn the Wyatts babyface, anyone else see a potential Wyatt/Shield match at Mania? The whole angle could be about how the Wyatts are against the Shield because they serve the machine that is the Corporation. The promo they cut on their last night at NXT shows how effective they can be as faces and has some of the material they can use on the Shield.


----------



## Ivyy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This storyline reminds me of Austin's battle with the Corporation. He should make an appearance and be used to encourage/support Bryan. Perhaps be a guest referee.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> With the Shield working for the Corporation and Meltzer reporting that the goal is to turn the Wyatts babyface, anyone else see a potential Wyatt/Shield match at Mania? The whole angle could be about how the Wyatts are against the Shield because they serve the machine that is the Corporation. The promo they cut on their last night at NXT shows how effective they can be as faces and has some of the material they can use on the Shield.


The Wyatts have no business being babyfaces. Working with heels, sure, but never out and out faces. If Wyatts talent alone get him pops - that's fine - but being the good guy is a terrible idea for their gimmick IMO.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*

I know he is massively over and extremely popular and that is the reason he is in the main event. I just feel his promos need some work doing on them. Bryan seems to be taking a comedic route as apposed the the aggression and seriousness that is desperately needed. (In Promos)

I don't know what it is but in my opinion there is just something not quite right about this manage feud which is undoubtably being touted as feud of the year and the major story of the summer.

There is just something I find uncomfortable about it all and Im just not excited about it.

I'll start by saying I'm a massive Daniel Bryan fan and he comes second on my list only coming behind CM Punk so my following comments aren't biased by my dislike for someone.


Dont get me wrong Daniel Bryan is undoubtably in the top 2 current technical wrestlers in the company but I think he has maybe found himself in a position above his station.

Ask your self honestly had Daniel Bryan not got over the YES/NO chant, do you think he would currently be in the main event story line? Feuding with the WWE Champion and HHH?

I just hope over the next few weeks he really works on his promos and steps it up out of the ring because at the moment the story line is been carried by HHH and Orton and Bryan is the passenger and thats coming from a person who doesn't like HHH or Orton. 

I cant complain about Bryans matches though as they have been nothing sort of great and its not his matches i'm complaining about.

Agree? Disagree? share your thoughts.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*

They chant YES *for* Daniel Bryan. This imaginary "station" doesn't exist - the people wanted to see him in the main event and that's what they're getting. 

Btw the fans chanted "DANIEL BRYAN" in every arena until he got rehired back in 2010. The fans booed the fuck out of 18 seconds. Every time WWE tries to kick him down, the fans being him back up again. He's by far the most over wrestler in the company. I don't think there's a single fan alive that doesn't like Bryan Danielson. And I'm excluding the morons that hate on him purely because he's popular. Those people aren't fans. True fans appreciate wrestlers like Bryan Danielson. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## yoseftigger

*Re: Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*



King Bebe said:


> They chant YES *for* Daniel Bryan. This imaginary "station" doesn't exist - the people wanted to see him in the main event and that's what they're getting.
> 
> Btw the fans chanted "DANIEL BRYAN" in every arena until he got rehired back in 2010. The fans booed the fuck out of 18 seconds. Every time WWE tries to kick him down, the fans being him back up again. He's by far the most over wrestler in the company. I don't think there's a single fan alive that doesn't like Bryan Danielson. And I'm excluding the morons that hate on him purely because he's popular. Those people aren't fans. True fans appreciate wrestlers like Bryan Danielson. Just enjoy the ride.


This. No one has been this over in quite some time.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*

They're having him go the Cena comedy route instead of the serious route, which is a mistake.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> Not in the long-term for Bryan's career, though. Making HHH tap out at WM has to be done in this corporate feud.
> 
> Plus, technically, Bryan's issue isn't really with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made to give Orton the title. So, for storyline purposes, his end goal has to be defeating Triple H.
> 
> Also, I think it would be cool for Bryan to win at HIAC, only to have Triple H strip him of the title right after he wins. Then, the next night on Raw, Vince and Orton think that Triple H is going to award Orton back the WWE title, only to have Triple H name himself the new WWE Champion. This should start the rift between Vince and Triple H. Triple H appeases Orton by making him the number one contender for the WHC. (RVD should be champion)
> 
> *This is how the storyline should progress:*
> - Bryan vs Orton at NOC - Orton intentionally gets himself disqualified.
> - Bryan vs Orton at Battleground - Bryan gets screwed.
> *Last Raw before HIAC:* Triple H deems that HIAC is Bryan's last chance ever at a title shot if he doesn't win.
> - Bryan vs Orton at HIAC - Bryan makes Orton tap out and wins the WWE title. Trips immediately strips him of the title and has The Shield beat him down.
> *Raw after HIAC:* Triple H is crowned the new WWE Champion. (see above)
> - Corporation vs Team Bryan at SS - Team Bryan wins after a corporation member(Vince) screws up. They try to beat Triple H up after the match but he pushes Vince in the way. Vince gets beat up and is written off of TV for a little while.
> *Raw after SS:* Triple H bans Bryan from being able to participate in number one contender's matches and title matches. Uses the excuse of Bryan putting his hands on Vince. The Shield make life miserable for Bryan, while he tries to get at Triple H.
> - 6-Man TLC match for number one contender for the WWE title - John Cena wins. (He should be back by then or have him be the surprise 6th man)/ Bryan faces a member of the Shield at TLC. He loses due to the 3-on-1 advantage.
> *Raw after TLC:* John Cena does his typical good guy speech and calls out Triple H. Lectures him for what he is doing to Bryan.
> *Raw before RR:* Vince Returns. Vince and the Board of Directors tell Triple H that he must give Bryan an opportunity at the title. Later that night, Triple H tells Bryan that the only way he can face him, is if he wins the RR. Bryan agrees. Trips then tells Bryan that he must enter the RR as the number one entrant.
> - Bryan wins the RR. (Bryan eliminates the last two remaining participants in Punk and a returning Sheamus)/ Trips defeats John Cena. John Cena gets screwed.
> - HHH retains at EC. (EC should include John Cena, Punk, and Sheamus)
> *Raw after EC:* Triple H boasts about beating the best this company has to offer and that no one can stop him. Que Bryan to remind Triple H that he has to face him at WM. Vince and the Board of Directors interrupt to say that no one is allowed to interfere in this match or Trips is stripped of the WWE title and removed from his position as COO.
> *Raw before WM:* Daniel Bryan tells Triple H that he wants to fight the wrestler and not the businessman, to prove to him that he is worthy of being champion, in a charming speech. He evokes the fighting spirit of Triple H by appealing to his pride as a wrestler. Trips agrees to his terms and vows to crush Daniel Bryan once and for all as The Game.
> - Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title in a 30-40 min match - Bryan makes HHH tap. Confetti comes down and the whole roster comes out to congratulate Daniel Bryan.
> *Raw after WM:* Triple H admits defeat to Daniel Bryan and says he'll leave him be for now.
> 
> The WWE title gets elevated properly and Daniel Bryan gets a wonderful storyline.


Sounds great


----------



## The Deluded One

*Re: Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*

He needs to avoid becoming a broken record with his comments on good-looks and wrestling ability. Point was understood a dozen promos ago.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: Something not right about the HHH/Randy Orton Vs Daniel Bryan feud?*



Guwop said:


> They're having him go the Cena comedy route instead of the serious route, which is a mistake.


If Daniel Bryan gets to be as popular as Cena, then its not a mistake. You just have to learn to love it.


----------



## MANTI TEO

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

CORPORATE STABLE:

ORTON
DEL RIO
THE SHIELD
DAVID OTUNGA

How I'd really like to book it.

Orton
Del Rio
Prime Time Players 
Otunga
Drew McIntyre 

I'd make a point of saying how they hit every ethnic group in the WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

its only the second week..relax.....the whole purpose is to have obstacle after obstacle thrown at him until he snaps..obviously he's going to....you guys need to chill out and be patient and stop complaining. I think he's awesome on the mic, could any of you do better? he's given a script and then he ad libs some parts in...they want him to be a little goofy right now, building him up..the live crowds obviously love it either way....


----------



## Nuski

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's like Punk is playing the character that Bryan is supposed to play.


----------



## superuser1

*Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

I see you guys like comparing Bryan to Austin no no no no this is more like when it was The Rock vs The McMahon Hemsley Faction when Rock was outnumbered and got beatdown every single night. This is basically the same scenario so quit bitching damn. They gotta keep building this so when Bryan finally gets his hand on HHH and Orton its gonna be crazy.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Damn, Big Show was so close to punch Triple H. I'd love to see that. :lol


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

You see, what you have to realize is that he isn't Austin or The Rock or Mick Foley or anyone else for that matter. He's Daniel fucking Bryan, the best damn wrestler on the face of the planet.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

Or Bryan gets beatdown week after week which causes the crowd not to care as much


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

I agree with both you guys. As long as Bryan ups the seriousness next week I'll be fine with all this, but I don't want to see him laughing and smiling next week.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wonder why they haven't mentioned anything Evolution related between H and Orton. H did tell us 10 years ago that Orton was the future of the company. It would be nice to have Triple H acknowledge that in a segment. They could even replay that segment from 03.


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

It's only been 8 days since the whole angle started. Relax you fucking weirdos.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

It's closer to Kofi/Orton 2.0 than anything Austin-like. I've got no real faith that Bryan will get his revenge anywhere near the level that you know Punk will get his.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

All the Bryan fangirls care about is him getting the upper hand all the time, winning every match, and being champion all the time. If those things dont happen they have a hissy fit


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



THANOS said:


> I agree with both you guys. As long as Bryan ups the seriousness next week I'll be fine with all this, but I don't want to see him laughing and smiling next week.


That's true. He's supposed to be fighting the machine, he should be pissed off, he should have taken a crowbar to that car, even gone all Hiesenberg and blown it the fuck up. Trying to be sarcastic doesn't make much sense. Next time there's a backstage segment in the Mcmahon's office he should be breaking down the door and kicking peoples heads in.


----------



## Johnno3k

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

So Bryan going to get buried like how Ryder did?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

I keep comparing him to Mick Foley, the sympathetic loveable guy that gets crapped on, but the fans want him to come back and get his revenge.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



Da Silva said:


> That's true. He's supposed to be fighting the machine, he should be pissed off, he should have taken a crowbar to that car, even gone all Hiesenberg and blown it the fuck up. Trying to be sarcastic doesn't make much sense. Next time there's a backstage segment in the Mcmahon's office he should be breaking down the door and kicking peoples heads in.


 Dude calm down its just a show. secondly he is a fucking midget


----------



## Spirit Soul

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

Jesus Christ, people need to have patience. The exact same people bitching that if he doesn't get his hands on them soon will be the exact same people bitching that the angle was dropped/resolved too quickly. Guarantee it.

Wait and let the magic happen.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*

Bryan is already over, they're trying to get the heels over. Orton is the week link in this angle.


----------



## gothicthug1999

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



vanboxmeer said:


> I've got no real faith that Bryan will get his revenge anywhere near the level that you know Punk will get his.




Why is it, that no single thread about Bryan can go on without someone, for reasons completely unknown, bringing up CM Punk? Punk had nothing to do with this, and no one mentioned him at all, Rock/Austin/McMahon-Helmsley/Orton/Kofi, but no punk. Yet here is a Punk-er, bringing up Punk. Happens in Punk threads too with Bryan fans, but look at any thread and you will see peopel bringing up Punks ass where it has no frikkin business


----------



## Haidys

*Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*

Some of his best work was in 2011 as an anti authority badass. At Night of Champions the Heyman shit should end , maybe even have Heyman turn on Axel and banish him to obscurity because fuck Curtis Axel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



Johnno3k said:


> So Bryan going to get buried like how Ryder did?


It's about a year and a half too late for that.



JCrusher said:


> Dude calm down its just a show. secondly he is a fucking midget


And you're an idiot if you think swearing is an indication that someone isn't fucking calm. Fucking midget, your cock's a midget.


----------



## Marston

*Re: Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*

He should because its already getting old with Bryan.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Who's going to be the first to step up?*

There's no way Bryan's going to be able to get the upper hand on the HHH/Orton/Vince without someone stepping up to help him.
By the looks of things it will be someone who hasn't been on the roster for a while and has a persona of being bigger than the company. 

I'm guessing either Taker or Austin will make an appearance, Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*

YES! It goes against everything his character stands for specially as a babyface.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*

Yeah he should have been... In 2011.

Now though they need to let Bryan have his time to shine on his own for a while & Punk to finish his business with Heyman. Then Punk can step up to help Bryan somewhere down the line. It'll also add value to the promos which so far, from Bryan haven't been very good at all.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Ziggler for sure, he's currently directionless so this will help him


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Taker or Austin? LOL, they ain't returning for this storyline with Trips and two midcarders :jay2

It's obviously gonna be *DAT IRON CLAD SHOW*.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



Da Silva said:


> You see, what you have to realize is that he isn't Austin or The Rock or Mick Foley or anyone else for that matter. *He's Daniel fucking Bryan, the best damn wrestler on the face of the planet.*


As long as Tanahashi is wrestling, Bryan will not have any claim over that moniker.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*

Even though the reports state otherwise, I do think we will see Brock vs. Punk II before Mania, probably at HIAC. 

After that, maybe Punk will join. I kind of don't want to see him join Bryan b/c that would take the spotlight away from him. It depends on how big the new Corporation gets. If it stays as is, I see Bryan fending them off by himself (w/ a little help on the way). But, if guys like Barrett, Ryback, etc. join in, it won't be believable for Bryan to take them down all alone and it would be to good not to let Punk join.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Once Bryan's done losing to Orton, Punk does seems to be the most logical person to feud with HHH/Orton/Steph/Vince.


----------



## Spirit Soul

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Big Show and Dolph. They make sense, Miz doesn't. Especially since he's apparently busy with Fandango.

Punk will probably help too. Hell, if WWE was smart, Axel could be in this regime too, which would make Heyman and obviously Punk get involved.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Taker or Austin? LOL, they ain't returning for this storyline with Trips and two midcarders :jay2
> 
> It's obviously gonna be *DAT IRON CLAD SHOW*.


I hope not.

I'm all for Big Show being a guy to help Bryan but the first to step up after being made look like a complete pussy tonight?

Not a chance..


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Hopefully Ziggler. Imagine the pop.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> As long as Tanahashi is wrestling, Bryan will not have any claim over that moniker.


That's a fair point. There's a few people in Japan who are regularly putting out classics really, but there's just something about Bryans style that I find far more riveting than anyone else's.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Honestly, I'm picturing something like the Triple H walk out angle from 2 years ago. The way it'll play is they eventually just go "well, he can't fire ALL of us or he won't have a show, and that's.....*bad for business*" :HHH2


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Ziggler will be next I think. The WWE, WHC and IC title matches for NoC have been shored up, now they have to determine the fights for the TT and US titles. Ziggler and Ambrose are supposed to feud over the US title while Henry and Show are supposed to feud over the TT titles; given that Ziggler is in a singles match, I think it makes sense for him to be the first one to join Bryan's camp. Of course there's a ton of other ways they can go about it too, seeing as how Christian and Miz showed contempt for the Corp in today's episode.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

If they we're smart it would be Ziggler. he needs a big move like this the most.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Dolph and Show.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

I see it being Big Show(and by association,his new tag partner Mark Henry). Use Shows Iron Clad Contract stuff as part of storyline how HHH can't fire him, so instead, HHH does something else. Like he convinces Big Show to put his own career on the line. Show/Henry vs Shield at NOC(for tag titles) and if Shield wins, Big Show/Henry have to quit WWE.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> As long as Tanahashi is wrestling, Bryan will not have any claim over that moniker.


Very fair point, but one has to remember that NJPW gives all their wrestlers 30, give or take a few, minutes to work a match every night out and doesn't restrict their movesets. If Bryan was still in ROH or in NJPW, it would be quite debatable. Currently though, I'm inclined to agree with you. I do think Bryan is ahead of Okada though.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



Da Silva said:


> That's a fair point. There's a few people in Japan who are regularly putting out classics really, but there's just something about Bryans style that I find far more riveting than anyone else's.


To each his own. I thought tonight really kinda showed how much the WWE style is hurting Bryan. Every Bryan match I watch I see the "Irish whip into corner, backflip counter off the turnbuckle over opponent, clothesline off ropes, get pumped up, chest kicks, miss last kick and heel counters" combination, and honestly, its getting a little tiresome because of how predictable it is. Its not even like they transition into it from something else, its always that same thing every time. And when it happens now, I just kinda tune out until its over and the match can continue because I know how it'll end. One combination of moves shouldn't take me out of a match like that.

Bryan's not even the only one this affects, but I find it more glaring with him because...well, his in ring is his strongest aspect, and they're limiting it. It works for some guys, but not Bryan. It also didn't help that the Shield once against got DQ'd, proving that they're the new nWo in that regard.

But if Bryan's style does it for you, that's what should be important to you.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

I thought it was going to be Doplh and Show but tonight both looked subdued at HHH.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Surely if they where going to go with the whole Big Show iron clad contract thing then they would of done tonight.
It wouldn't make Big Show look great by all a sudden having him mention it after watching Bryan get beatdown for two weeks in a row.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



JCrusher said:


> Dude calm down its just a show. * secondly he is a fucking midget*


fpalm When will people learn size in wrestling means shit all. Stone Cold Steve Austin was clearing entire rings of people, destroying Kane and Taker by himself, and Austin is a legit 6'0. That's only 3 or 4 inches taller than Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Obviously going to be Big Show and Ziggler, rather shortly. The camera focused on those two the most while the entire roster was on the stage tonight. They might get involved as early as next week.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*

Dolph and Show. I really hope that Heyman and Axel will join up with the new Corp so Punk can get in on this too. Afterall this should have been his original angle had Super Cena not been around to have the show centered in on him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Should Punk be involved in the corporation storyline?*



theArtist said:


> Yeah he should have been... In 2011.
> 
> Now though they need to let Bryan have his time to shine on his own for a while & Punk to finish his business with Heyman. Then Punk can step up to help Bryan somewhere down the line. It'll also add value to the promos which so far, from Bryan haven't been very good at all.


Not happening. Big Show and Ziggler are joining the storyline very soon. Bryan, Ziggler, and Big Show will be your faces in this angle.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



THANOS said:


> Very fair point, but one has to remember that NJPW gives all their wrestlers 30, give or take a few, minutes to work a match every night out and doesn't restrict their movesets. If Bryan was still in ROH or in NJPW, it would be quite debatable. Currently though, I'm inclined to agree with you. I do think Bryan is ahead of Okada though.


Personal preference for me is that Okada is ahead, but that's because I prefer Okada's style. If we're talking about technicality, I'd say Bryan would win, but for me, in ring is more than just that. Watching Okada sell his arm in the match against Tanahashi in April...god damn, that was godly. And even though I didn't understand the commentary, the story was still excellent and I felt a lot more invested in it than I am in Bryan matches. I loved how they kept teasing the Tombstone the whole match, with Tanahashi countering it, until finally Okada got it in. That was brilliant stuff. Again, just my personal preference. I find Okada to be more entertaining in the ring.

I really hate that the WWE limits the move sets of guys. For some like Steve Austin, it works. He's a ******* that loves beer, you wouldn't expect a blue collar working man to start busting out Magistral Cradles or Dragon Suplexes. You'd expect clotheslines, punches, kicks, and general brawling with the occasional actual wrestling move. That's what Austin did and it worked perfectly because it suited his character perfectly. With Bryan, his strength is the variety in his move set, so the WWE cuts it down to 6 or so moves. I want to see this guy work. If he tries to pin a guy off a kick and there's a kick out, he should bust out something more devastating. I really admire variety in wrestling matches, and that's why I'm a fan of NJPW right now. Why would I want to see the same thing over and over when I can see a guy show off his full arsenal and be wowed? Same goes for Cesaro.

I also think that it says a lot about WWE commentary when I prefer Japanese commentary infinitely more, and I can't even understand a word of it. I'll take those guys sounding totally hyped over Lawler and Cole any day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> To each his own. I thought tonight really kinda showed how much the WWE style is hurting Bryan. Every Bryan match I watch I see the "Irish whip into corner, backflip counter off the turnbuckle over opponent, clothesline off ropes, get pumped up, chest kicks, miss last kick and heel counters" combination, and honestly, its getting a little tiresome because of how predictable it is. Its not even like they transition into it from something else, its always that same thing every time. And when it happens now, I just kinda tune out until its over and the match can continue because I know how it'll end. One combination of moves shouldn't take me out of a match like that.
> 
> Bryan's not even the only one this affects, but I find it more glaring with him because...well, his in ring is his strongest aspect, and they're limiting it. It works for some guys, but not Bryan. It also didn't help that the Shield once against got DQ'd, proving that they're the new nWo in that regard.
> 
> But if Bryan's style does it for you, that's what should be important to you.


That german suplex off the top rope didn't do anything for ya, eh? I guess a new finisher doesn't either. . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> To each his own. I thought tonight really kinda showed how much the WWE style is hurting Bryan. Every Bryan match I watch I see the "Irish whip into corner, backflip counter off the turnbuckle over opponent, clothesline off ropes, get pumped up, chest kicks, miss last kick and heel counters" combination, and honestly, its getting a little tiresome because of how predictable it is. Its not even like they transition into it from something else, its always that same thing every time. And when it happens now, I just kinda tune out until its over and the match can continue because I know how it'll end. One combination of moves shouldn't take me out of a match like that.
> 
> Bryan's not even the only one this affects, but I find it more glaring with him because...well, his in ring is his strongest aspect, and they're limiting it. It works for some guys, but not Bryan. It also didn't help that the Shield once against got DQ'd, proving that they're the new nWo in that regard.
> 
> But if Bryan's style does it for you, that's what should be important to you.


You're right in that respect, and it's the reason he's not won Outstanding Wrestler of the year since 2010. But I tend to overlook the short formulaic matches on WWE TV. When given time to put on a match he can create art in the ring. His PPV matches with Punk last year for example are some of favorite matches ever.


----------



## wwefanatic89

*Isnt Orton to big to be playing HHH's lackey?*

Im talking kayfabe wise of course. This is the same guy who took Triple H to the edge during their feud in 2009,a 9 time champion,royal rumble winner,one of the top superstars in the biz but yet hes playing second to triple h? I cringed when he said the wwe title is his property and orton is just carrying it for him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> Personal preference for me is that Okada is ahead, but that's because I prefer Okada's style. If we're talking about technicality, I'd say Bryan would win, but for me, in ring is more than just that. Watching Okada sell his arm in the match against Tanahashi in April...god damn, that was godly. And even though I didn't understand the commentary, the story was still excellent and I felt a lot more invested in it than I am in Bryan matches. I loved how they kept teasing the Tombstone the whole match, with Tanahashi countering it, until finally Okada got it in. That was brilliant stuff. Again, just my personal preference. I find Okada to be more entertaining in the ring.
> 
> I really hate that the WWE limits the move sets of guys. For some like Steve Austin, it works. He's a ******* that loves beer, you wouldn't expect a blue collar working man to start busting out Magistral Cradles or Dragon Suplexes. You'd expect clotheslines, punches, kicks, and general brawling with the occasional actual wrestling move. That's what Austin did and it worked perfectly because it suited his character perfectly. With Bryan, his strength is the variety in his move set, so the WWE cuts it down to 6 or so moves. I want to see this guy work. If he tries to pin a guy off a kick and there's a kick out, he should bust out something more devastating. I really admire variety in wrestling matches, and that's why I'm a fan of NJPW right now. Why would I want to see the same thing over and over when I can see a guy show off his full arsenal and be wowed? Same goes for Cesaro.
> 
> I also think that it says a lot about WWE commentary when I prefer Japanese commentary infinitely more, and I can't even understand a word of it. I'll take those guys sounding totally hyped over Lawler and Cole any day.



I agree with pretty much all of that. This is one of the reasons I'm happy Bryan is so over with the crowd and getting this massive push. I feel once WWE completes this storyline and makes Bryan one of the very top guys, along with Punk and Cena, he'll be able to change his style back to how it was in ROH and wrestle the way he wants to instead of the limited WWE style. Once he's that over and re-negotiates himself a big contract like Punk did, he'll be able to do whatever he wants and WWE won't be able to stop him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So yeah, thought it was an off-night for this storyline. Only positives from tonight from this was HHH singing, Bryan/Rollins, and Show's acting. An almost exact repeat ending from last week does nothing for me. And no, I don't need to see Bryan come out on top just yet, but wish they'd done something different... maybe an assault backstage or something. Maybe try to run him over with the car he spray-painted on his way out? Maybe they'll do that next week... eh, tonight sucked for the storyline as a whole, but so far it's only one bad night. Hopefully it remains that way.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Every top WWE guy has their own style, that they mesh with the WWE style. If you wanted, you could say every WWE wrestler has a formula to all of their matches. It's the WWE style. Cena gets a really bad rap for his "5 moves of doom." But, in truth, all of the WWE top guys have their own moveset that they are comfortable with and use in all of their matches. Bryan is no different. He's not allowed to use all of his risky moves that he used in ROH, on an every night basis in WWE. Every now and then Bryan will whip something new out, like the German Suplex off the top tonight.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> That german suplex off the top rope didn't do anything for ya, eh? I guess a new finisher doesn't either. . . . . . . . . .


Yeah, that was a cool spot. I didn't say it wasn't. That doesn't mean I don't think there are combinations that are becoming very formulaic, and as a result, boring. 

And are you talking about the finisher the cameraman missed? Because so far that means we've only actually seen it once in a match. (I didn't watch Smackdown, so I dunno if he did it there). 

The whole match felt like any other DB match, except that they had two different moves (one that we actually got to see). I wouldn't call that ground breaking or anything. The guy is a wrestling machine, he should be pulling off 15+ each match. That's the attraction of a guy like that to me. I want to watch him do lots of different moves, not the same ones on repeat. Doubtful it'll change, but hey, its still what I want.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Every top WWE guy has their own style, that they mesh with the WWE style. If you wanted, you could say every WWE wrestler has a formula to all of their matches. It's the WWE style. Cena gets a really bad rap for his "5 moves of doom." But, in truth, all of the WWE top guys have their own moveset that they are comfortable with and use in all of their matches. Bryan is no different. He's not allowed to use all of his risky moves that he used in ROH, on an every night basis in WWE. Every now and then Bryan will whip something new out, like the German Suplex off the top tonight.


For sure, and that's why I don't bash Cena for it. 

That being said, seeing the same formula over and over gets...well, kinda tiresome. A one off move is fine, but that combination of Bryan's I mentioned earlier lasts like...30 seconds. Since it always ends the same, I just stop paying attention until its over and then I get back into the match. In reality, I shouldn't feel like that at all in a match.

Obviously its not the same for everyone. I speak from how I feel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, that was a cool spot. I didn't say it wasn't. That doesn't mean I don't think there are combinations that are becoming very formulaic, and as a result, boring.
> 
> And are you talking about the finisher the cameraman missed? Because so far that means we've only actually seen it once in a match. (I didn't watch Smackdown, so I dunno if he did it there).
> 
> The whole match felt like any other DB match, except that they had two different moves (one that we actually got to see). I wouldn't call that ground breaking or anything. The guy is a wrestling machine, he should be pulling off 15+ each match. That's the attraction of a guy like that to me. I want to watch him do lots of different moves, not the same ones on repeat. Doubtful it'll change, but hey, its still what I want.


So, because the cameraman missed the move, it didn't happen? Hm, okay. And yes, he did it on Smackdown, and it is his new finisher.

I never said the match was ground-breaking, or anything close to it. Not sure where you're getting that from. And to say he should be wrestling 15 minutes every night is one thing we are never going to get, because that's how WWE operates with their TV time. 

I also think it' strange how you say you don't want to see Bryan do the same moves every time, when that's what all of the WWE wrestlers are pretty much forced to do, with the WWE style.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i love this...Bryan is going to come out on top and have a long title reign and this is awesome...two more Raws until Night Of Champions..I fully expect Bryan to get the upper hand real soon.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan marks you guys have to realize one thing*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> So, because the cameraman missed the move, it didn't happen? Hm, okay. And yes, he did it on Smackdown, and it is his new finisher.
> 
> I never said the match was ground-breaking, or anything close to it. Not sure where you're getting that from. And to say he should be wrestling 15 minutes every night is one thing we are never going to get, because that's how WWE operates with their TV time.
> 
> *I also think it' strange how you say you don't want to see Bryan do the same moves every time, when that's what all of the WWE wrestlers are pretty much forced to do, with the WWE style.*


That's why I have a problem with the WWE style. I know it won't change, but that doesn't mean I have to like it. I'll just go to other wrestling organizations that DON'T have to deal with it. Problem solved.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Who Will Orton and HHH Feud With Next?*

Once they have dished out a couple more beatings and Orton disposes homeless jimmy at night of champions who could seriously pose a threat to the corporation? MIZ? Big Show? TITUS?


----------



## dxbender

*Storyline Fire someone to add to HHH/McMahons storyline?*

Anyone else think that WWE should consider doing that? Maybe having some superstar end up getting fired over their actions, which leads to them bashing WWE constantly on twitter, and maybe even one time,they even appear in the WWE audience(and WWE cameras do the best they can to not show them(even though they're sitting in somewhat visible seats on the floor level seats))

I think it could add uniqueness to this storyline because you'd have someone fired and making this storyline basically going on twitter too. And it could lead to them jumping the security wall one day and trying to attack Triple H(and maybe try to attack Steph too), but security takes them away, and then something else happens which causes HHH to be forced to sign that person back.

There'd be that slightly real aspect added cause for the first little while,people might actually think that person is fired.

Who knows, maybe someone like a Dolph Ziggler? Kofi Kingston? Christian?


----------



## Schutzy86

*Re: Who Will Orton and HHH Feud With Next?*

Yeah..............I think we all know this ends with Bryan holding the Belt and continuing to battle the evil new corporation as more and more players get added.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*"I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

Did anyone think this was odd for HHH to say? It kind of put down Orton IMO, he seemed like HHH's bitch. But, I might just be over thinking things, thoughts?


----------



## Dudechi

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

Everyone is Triple H's bitch. That's why everyone hates him.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> i love this...Bryan is going to come out on top and have a long title reign and this is awesome...two more Raws until Night Of Champions..I fully expect Bryan to get the upper hand real soon.


Sorry but Bryan will continue to get beaten like a homeless man begging for spare change in the steeets of chicago. It will be fun to also see him lose at NOC so we can finally move on to someone who is a credible threat to HHH and Orton.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



WhyMe123 said:


> Sorry but Bryan will continue to get beaten like a homeless man begging for spare change in the steeets of chicago. It will be fun to also see him lose at NOC so we can finally move on to someone who is a credible threat to HHH and Orton.


:cheer:cheer YES!


----------



## wwe4universe

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

ya it makes orton look even more like hhhs bitch. So far this feud has been more about hhh and bryan than orton and bryan. I understand it will eventually lead bryan and hhh match but gosh.


----------



## Jof

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

Its HHH being a boss in kayfabe nothing more. Also probably setting up for an eventual Orton face turn against Corporation.


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*


----------



## Old_John

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

No, it's not just you. Me & my friends had a Wow! moment when Trips had that. Feel bad for Randy, though!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*

the crowd started off stupid but then got good....


----------



## Apex Predator

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan feud will continue until Cena returns as our saviour. :vince


----------



## Jof

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*



AthenaMark said:


>


Fake. Photoshop.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*



Jof said:


> Fake. Photoshop.


Obviously, it was a joke.


----------



## scooterAustin

agreed. sounds pretty cool.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quintana

*Re: Who Will Orton and HHH Feud With Next?*



Schutzy86 said:


> Yeah..............I think we all know this ends with Bryan holding the Belt and continuing to battle the evil new corporation as more and more players get added.


^ This right here.

Orton is just the first in line, they're not going to keep the title on him long anyway.


----------



## Stad

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



WhyMe123 said:


> Sorry but Bryan will continue to get beaten like a homeless man begging for spare change in the steeets of chicago. It will be fun to also see him lose at NOC so we can finally move on to someone who is a credible threat to HHH and Orton.


I give you about 2 more days before you're banned if you keep posting this garbage over n over.


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: Storyline Fire someone to add to HHH/McMahons storyline?*

Rofl, Twitter?


----------



## Brye

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Can we PLEASE actually let this play out? One week doesn't fucking change everything. How are people already writing this off based on one damn week? Let it actually develop.

---------------------------------------------------------

Can't wait to see who ends up backing up Bryan to take on Trips' group. I'm hoping Show, Henry & Ziggler.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cole: the wwe universe voted on the wwe app.

JBL: king really swayed the wwe universe.

King: I love the wwe app.


SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

WWE UNIVERSE count up to 23 and it's an hour in.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Brye said:


> Can't wait to see who ends up backing up Bryan to take on Trips' group. I'm hoping Show, Henry & Ziggler.


It seriously seems like the perfect spot for Ziggler. They had him bad mouth Triple H and become the first victim of the Shield after Summerslam. He really doesn't have a lot to do right now, having defeated Big E a couple times. Del Rio is busy with RVD. Dolph makes so much sense. It would get him over huge as a face, he could have great matches with members of the Shield, and maybe he even gets to Orton where they put on a good show. I'm sure they wouldn't have Dolph take the title off of Orton, but that's not the point.

Build the character. Dolph is an undersized guy who doesn't fit the Corporate stereotypes with his off the cuff comments and personal style (definitely not the suit wearing type with all his bright colored merch).

I'm in total agreement, though. Survivor Series match of Orton/the Shield vs. Bryan/Ziggler/Henry/Big Show would work. I'm generally against the Big Show getting a bigger role but I think he can be used here to give more credibility to the Shield as a threat, particularly Reigns if they spin off a feud.


----------



## Dark Church

The only thing that I didn't like is the whole Big Show iron clad contract loophole. The whole angle is working though. I felt the emotion of wanting someone to help Bryan just like they want me to.


----------



## BuhLayz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I was there live tonight. After RAW went off air Show, Henry nd RVD beat the shield. I was praying they would use Ziggler. But no. And I've never heard anywhere get that loud for big show. It 'twas crazy.


----------



## Brye

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Otunga comes back, looks over Big Show's contract and officially deems it that Triple H can't fire Big Show. He's off the hook and can stick up for Bryan. Then one night, the roster is at the ramp again (except for Ziggler). Big Show and Bryan are getting taken out by the numbers game. Ziggler comes out of the crowd with a chair and cleans house. Ziggler gets fired, but manages to sneak into the arena a few times and ruin some of Trips' teams plans. Trips gets pissed enough that he books himself against Ziggler to destroy him. If Ziggler wins, he's rehired. Triple H has the upperhand most of the match, but after a ref bump and some offense from Zigs, The Shield come out, only for Show and Bryan to even the odds. KO punch to Trips, Zigs gets the win.

Don't know how I'd get Henry off the hook but I think that would be awesome.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Otunga need to be on Corps not as wrestler but non-wrestling role...i like what they doing with him with Johnny Ace.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It seems like Show and Ziggler are definitely going to be a part of the angle considering how they were clearly emphasized when the had shots of the guys on the ramp.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is going good, the slow build is working well and the tension between Show, Ziggler and the Corporation is great

I'll be disappointed if we don't get an Orton punt at somepoint in this feud:dazzler


----------



## apokalypse

*Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*

if Austin return involve in current storyline as non-wrestling role could benefits alot. 

Storyline Bryan give Austin a call for help on mentorship battle against Corporation 2.0 or Austin pissed off and decide come back to motivate guys became a rebel against Corporations.

even big show have icon clad contract but he can get suspended or send home and even he will never get the title match agian...

Bryan is not Rock-Austin-Taker who is larger than life able to battle on his own but need help either membership..is better to get Legends to help bryan. If not Austin then Shawn Micheals who could involve in current storyline as Master Yoda type of role.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*

The storyline is amazing as it is and I don't want to see Stone Cold involved


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*

Love Austin, but no. I remember a month ago I saw rumors that Austin was going to wrestle HHH at Mania and the chances of that likely just increased. Although it's still unlikely still crossing my fingers that it doesn't happen. Austin should come back for only one reason, Punk.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think we'll get Show/Henry/Ziggler vs The Shield next week on Raw. Just a guess I have.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*

^I don't want to see Stone Cold have a feud with CM Punk because there is no proper storyline for them.It's going to suck like John Cena vs The Rock.WWE put them together because of their name value and the lack of any proper storyline was one of the reasons why Rock vs Cena wasn't entertaining at all.

I don't want to see Stone Cold being involved with Daniel Bryan because it won't be of much benefit to Daniel Bryan.As it is,Bryan isn't strong on the mic and he is going to be completely outclassed by a much superior mic worker like Stone Cold.WWE would surely turn into a HHH vs Austin rather than HHH vs Bryan.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*



apokalypse said:


> if Austin return involve in current storyline as non-wrestling role could benefits alot.
> 
> Storyline Bryan give Austin a call for help on mentorship battle against Corporation 2.0 or Austin pissed off and decide come back to motivate guys became a rebel against Corporations.
> 
> even big show have icon clad contract but he can get suspended or send home and even he will never get the title match agian...
> 
> *Bryan is not Rock-Austin-Taker who is larger than life able to battle on his own* but need help either membership..is better to get Legends to help bryan. If not Austin then Shawn Micheals who could involve in current storyline as Master Yoda type of role.


But that's what great about the story. For once, we have a real underdog face that have to give everything to fight people who are stronger than him. You prefer to have a predictable story ?


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^I don't want to see Stone Cold have a feud with CM Punk because there is no proper storyline for them.It's going to suck like John Cena vs The Rock.WWE put them together because of their name value and the lack of any proper storyline was one of the reasons why Rock vs Cena wasn't entertaining at all.


I disagree. I think Punk & Austin have chemistry, they proved that with the WWE 12 video thing. They're polar opposites of each other & yet somehow also very similar in a way which makes for an interesting feud in my book. The WWE would have to give them the go ahead to run their own promos though, no scripted soap opera shit, just Punk & Austin getting personal with each other.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Chrome said:


> I think we'll get Show/Henry/Ziggler vs The Shield next week on Raw. Just a guess I have.


No way, they shouldn't do that match with Zero advertisement whatsoever. Which means they will probably do it.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Should D.Bryan give Austin a call?*



theArtist said:


> I disagree. I think Punk & Austin have chemistry, they proved that with the WWE 12 video thing.


For a rivalry to succeed,it should have atleast decent storyline.Feuds based on pure name value have always sucked.I don't see any reason why Austin and Punk should have a feud.It would feel forced like Cena vs Rock or HHH vs Lesnar.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What's funny is that his content is horrible and he's still more entertaining than Randy Orton. Orton is just horrible tbh.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Austin drinks too much bear, Punk is a straight-edge. There you have it


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH is honestly one of the greatest heels to grace the WWE, he just makes you hate him so so much. With his attitude, cockiness etc.

I really like where this whole angle is going I think it's gonna be great and some others will start getting added into it.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Brye said:


> Can we PLEASE actually let this play out? One week doesn't fucking change everything. *How are people already writing this off based on one damn week? Let it actually develop.
> *
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Can't wait to see who ends up backing up Bryan to take on Trips' group. I'm hoping Show, Henry & Ziggler.


It's because they don't understand the storyline.

Bryan's gripe isn't with Orton, it's with the decision that Triple H made in giving Orton the title. Therefore, Triple H is the top heel in this feud. Triple H is upper management. Randy Orton works for the WWE. Hence, Randy Orton works for Triple H. Being the WWE Champion doesn't magically exempt you from that fact.

Also, in regards to the faces being cowards, why would all of the faces immediately run to Bryan's aid anyways? Are they all supposed to be his close personal friends? His only friend got abducted by the Wyatts. The two smiley, good guys in Sheamus and Cena are out hurt. Punk is too consumed with rage over Paul Heyman to even consider helping Daniel Bryan at this point. So, the only people who would normally jump in and help out are currently unavailable. The rest of the roster can "like" Daniel Bryan all they want but when it comes down to it, most people aren't going to risk their job security on someone who isn't a close friend. 

To the people that keep bringing up Big Show's ironclad contract, his contract just means that they have to pay him in full if they fire him or that he cannot be fired under any circumstances. Even if Show can't be fired, they still have ways to hurt him. Triple H could book him in 3-on-1 matches until his contract expires or he could make him only wrestle in the Divas division. The reason why Big Show does nothing is because he knows that Triple H has no problem sinking that low, in order to get what he wants or to send a message.

Big Show, Ziggler, and Henry are going to help out in the end, though. They didn't take to kindly to Triple H "punking" them. But if they help out too soon, then they won't have the sustained crowd support that waiting a week or two longer might give them. Plus, The Corporation has to appear overwhelming because they are overwhelming. It would look stupid if a group that has Stephaine, Vince, Triple H, the Raw GM, The Shield, and the WWE champion is running away from one man after a couple of weeks. 

It's hilariously funny that people on here, who hate the fact that Cena destroys factions, are actually suggesting that Bryan should be doing the same thing to a faction on a scale that Cena himself hasn't and wouldn't be able to face alone.

Ultimately, the whole point of this storyline is that Bryan knows the odds are overwhelmingly not in his favor but that isn't going to keep him from pressing on. His courage, in dealing with the hurdles that The Corporation places out in front of him, will rally people to his side. They are going to clear the obstacles for him, so that he only has to focus on his original goal, which is to become WWE Champion.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

I would definitely say yes this is overall in terms of a big storyline - this is much bigger than any other storyline we have had including The Nexus in 2010.

We have a huge stable with 2 big heel turns in Orton/Triple H and the star power of Stephanie/HHH/Orton/VKM and The Shield is huge. It feels like we really have a big storyline in our hands with our current top face at the moment while Cena is away in trying to destroy the Corporation.

I think last nights RAW really puts into perspective how well this storyline is going. You have the evil boss Triple H threating to fire anyone who interferes as they beat up Daniel Bryan. Which means guys like Big Show/Ziggler/Miz will probably end up joining in taking on the Corporation which is a great thing - because especially with Ziggler/Miz - this can help them elevate them more into their babyface role and the crowd will surely get behind them as they take on the evil stable.

I think this is the best storyline they have created so far and that is a personal opinion - I have not been this hooked in a long long time. And for once I am rooting for the babyface because I want Dbry to take that title back


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

The storyline is just over a month old, so it's too early to predict how it will be remembered. Ironically, it has the potential to be the best storyline since Austin's battles with Vince and the Corporation.

However, it all depends on the big payoff. The WWE needs to play it smart and let the storyline progress into WrestleMania. If you're going to make Orton the Corporation Champion, then you need to invest in him for the long term. Don't hotshot the title back onto Bryan just to increase ratings, as is often the case with the WWE. Stick it out for the long haul and the reward will be great.


----------



## Zeek

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Its too early for me to say. The story is definitely shaping up to be great, i just hope they don't find a way to squander it. It has potential to be the best storyline in the PG era, for sure.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

In terms of potential:
1.Corporation 2.0
2.Nexus 
3.Summer of Punk


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

I think it should be called The Regime, not the corporation. I'd also say the Shield isn't huge.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

I know it's really early, but you can discuss it via 'potential' but for me so-far, it's going somewhere huge and reading in the right direction.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think we should call it The Regime, not the corporation.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

No doubt it's awesome, is getting some really great heat and is making a ton of people hooked again. However, let's not run before we can walk, sorta thing. I'm looking forward to seeing where this is going and how it will progress.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Ask us again once the story line gets going. Its a few weeks old.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Another "we want to do what's best for business by keeping the belt off the most over guy in the company" story; yawn. The only thing going for it is Bryan in Cena's spot and the Shield being involved.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Well both the Nexus and Summer of Punk angles were squandered so if this storyline actually remains consistently great for a few months then it will surpass them.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

It has the potential to be one of the best storys, but it's too early to tell.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

the only problem is that we all know how this is going to end. 

:cena3


----------



## Hartwich

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

It's the biggest for sure. Only time can tell if it's the best, looks good so far and I'm really curious where HHH's character is going, really digged him basically bulldozing the whole roster on stage last night.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

The angle is rife with potential and I really think that WWE are hitting it out of the park so far. It's done an amazing job of freshening up the whole product, and specifically the WWE title scene.

The end goal has to be Bryan regaining the title though. That's the angle that's really holding this all together.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*



jcmmnx said:


> Another "we want to do what's best for business by keeping the belt off the most over guy in the company" story; yawn. The only thing going for it is Bryan in Cena's spot and the Shield being involved.


Name the last "we want to do what's best for business by keeping the belt off the most over guy in the company" storyline they did, before the Summer of Punk II.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

People overrate this angle. So far it's pretty good but already saying it's the best in years? No. Summer of Punk was still better, at this point it was still a great angle and Jun-July 2011 was way better than Jul-Aug of this year with this angle. And the Punk/Cena match at MITB was defnitely better than Cena/Bryan.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

First story I can remember in a long time that seems to hold any weight.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm loving this angle at the moment. It's turning out exactly how I hoped it would (although it's obviously only been a week). 

The perfect angle to further establish Bryan as a top babyface and The Corporation as top heels.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is just so good. :mark:

Anyone complaining doesn't deserve to have such a good storyline. Just quit watching, you're bringing others' mood down.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*



Slowhand said:


> People overrate this angle. So far it's pretty good but already saying it's the best in years? No. Summer of Punk was still better, at this point it was still a great angle and Jun-July 2011 was way better than Jul-Aug of this year with this angle. And the Punk/Cena match at MITB was defnitely better than Cena/Bryan.


Summer of Punk was great, and I think making a direct comparison between the two storylines is unfair to both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. 

Sure, both angles involve a massively over guy trying to rebel against the McMahons/authority. CM Punk cut a promo that was probably the best worked shoot in years. Similarly, Daniel Bryan has been nothing short of exceptional on the mic in this feud. 

But I don't think one feud is better than the other...


----------



## minhtam1638

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Ok, I will say yes to the Corporation, but Nexus had the better intro and the better potential, and their storyline was GOAT until Summerslam '10 when Cena forced Barrett to tap out. That match pretty much spelled doom on the storyline and the rest of it felt like a complete drag.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I have a feeling that at some point in this angle, Johnny Ace is making his TV return.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

No, Punk living with the wwe title, was.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^Big Johnny can make a great stooge for HHH.


----------



## quadsas

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Kurt Angle would be a pretty damn good addition to the feud after a few months, considering he was heavily involved in first McMahon-Helmsley saga, and adding some more REAL star power to the storyline. Too bad it doesn't look like it's happening, I am sure rehab and opportunity to become relevant again would help him get rid of his inner problems.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^Big Johnny can make a great stooge for HHH.


I actually think he's going to come back as a face and bring it to the forefront that Big Show has an Iron Clad contract once Big Show gets involved in this angle.


----------



## Pasab

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Ziggler just lost to Cesaro on Superstars, what a way to build him in the corporation feud. :HHH2


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

It has great potential, yes. But too early to really tell. We'll know more after NoC.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Pasab said:


> Ziggler just lost to Cesaro on Superstars, what a way to build him in the corporation feud. :HHH2


Ziggler hasnt been booked properly since...ever. The last good booking decision they made with him is his cash in. Outside of that, they havent booked him strongly.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

OMG that ending on RAW was awesome. HHH and Orton are the perfect heels, and Bryan is the perfect face. I'm loving this so much. It's so good people were actually cheering for Big Show to get involved and stop the beat down of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> OMG that ending on RAW was awesome. HHH and Orton are the perfect heels, and Bryan is the perfect face. I'm loving this so much. It's so good people were actually cheering for Big Show to get involved and stop the beat down of Daniel Bryan.


Heh, that is actually a great point that I haven't realized. If a storyline is actually over enough to get some kind of reaction for the Big Show (and a positive reaction, at that), you know the story is over with the fans.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^Next week,Big Show attacks a few members of the Corporation.Big Show gets massively cheered by the crowds.HHH puts Big Show in a handicap match and Bryan makes the save in the end


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Heh, that is actually a great point that I haven't realized. If a storyline is actually over enough to get some kind of reaction for the Big Show (and a positive reaction, at that), you know the story is over with the fans.


You can say that again. Hell I found myself wanting Big Show to punch HHH in the face. Orton and HHH piss me off in all the right ways


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show is fantastic though. Look at all that work he did last night on the stage without even saying a word.


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Duke Silver said:


> Big Show is fantastic though. Look at all that work he did last night on the stage without even saying a word.


He did sell his frustration and emotion very well it has to be said. So did Ziggler.


----------



## Gaston

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

Nexus and Summer of Punk were the only storylines who had as much as potential as this. If this goes well and doesn't end in months like those two then yes


----------



## uknoww

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*

triple h and the mcmahon's vs randy orton was the best feud of the pg era by far


----------



## TinkerMan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Wade Barrett I'd say is part of it. He's not done anything with them all just yet but he's proven himself as Vinces yes man. Plus he hates Bryan and is a WHC guy so poses no challenge to Orton.

They need to start entering all together including the Sheild like the old faction used to do with Vince, Steph, Shane, DX, Brisco and Paterson, Mean Street Posse, Bossman, Bull Buchanan


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TinkerMan said:


> Wade Barrett I'd say is part of it. He's not done anything with them all just yet but he's proven himself as Vinces yes man. Plus he hates Bryan and is a WHC guy so poses no challenge to Orton.
> 
> *They need to start entering all together including the Sheild like the old faction used to do with Vince, Steph, Shane, DX, Brisco and Paterson, Mean Street Posse, Bossman, Bull Buchanan*


yeah i'd mark every damn time lol


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show should just tear HHH a new one and then say he an't be fired because he has an Ironclad contract.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i love how the crowd was waving Big Show to come in and help..that's awesome....


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Duke Silver said:


> Big Show is fantastic though. Look at all that work he did last night on the stage without even saying a word.


He was excellent and that's the reason why the fans were chanting his name above anybody else, because he sold his frustration to perfection and they knew he wanted to run down there and start smashing people. His body language was perfect. 

Speaking of body language, TRIPLE FUCKING H. Even the way he chomps on his gum makes him look like an asshole lol. Everything he did in that final segment was awesome. The stare down with the entire roster just begging them to do something, the nod to the Shield, the pat on Orton's shoulder and then wave of the hand to summon him to the ring and of course YOU WANNA LAUGH, COME ON LAUGH NOW! Damn that was great. And the singing in the first promo? :lmao :lmao What a fucking dick. Same goes for Orton. His expressions and mannerisms while HHH is talking are great and the perfect compliment to what is being said. Orton and HHH play the perfect douchey, cocky pricks. They're brilliant together. 

And of course Bryan who I will root for endlessly no matter what he does. Talk about the perfect babyface? This guy just has that innate quality about him that makes you want to root for him and see him do well. I don't see him like Austin. I see him more like Shawn Michaels who had the same quality and this story line is more reminiscent of the McMahon Helmsley Era vs. The Rock rather than Austin/McMahon. They're going to screw him at every turn and when he finally triumphs, if we can touch even half the greatness of the moment at Backlash 2000 when Rock finally won then it will be something to remember for a long time. It's going to be awesome and I can't wait. I'm absolutely loving Trips and Orton as the heels in this and at the same time I'm 100% behind Bryan. As a wrestling fan I can't ask for anything more than that. They've struck gold with this thing. Long may it continue.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan needs to get the upperhand next week...perhaps come through the crowd waving a chair while the heels are in the ring.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-...cameras-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144229

"Don't make me learn your name."

DAT HHH POWER TRIP


----------



## AthenaMark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Who has the entire last segment?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> He was excellent and that's the reason why the fans were chanting his name above anybody else, because he sold his frustration to perfection and they knew he wanted to run down there and start smashing people. His body language was perfect.
> 
> Speaking of body language, TRIPLE FUCKING H. Even the way he chomps on his gum makes him look like an asshole lol. Everything he did in that final segment was awesome. The stare down with the entire roster just begging them to do something, the nod to the Shield, the pat on Orton's shoulder and then wave of the hand to summon him to the ring and of course YOU WANNA LAUGH, COME ON LAUGH NOW! Damn that was great. And the singing in the first promo? :lmao :lmao What a fucking dick. Same goes for Orton. His expressions and mannerisms while HHH is talking are great and the perfect compliment to what is being said. Orton and HHH play the perfect douchey, cocky pricks. They're brilliant together.
> 
> And of course Bryan who I will root for endlessly no matter what he does. Talk about the perfect babyface? This guy just has that innate quality about him that makes you want to root for him and see him do well. I don't see him like Austin. I see him more like Shawn Michaels who had the same quality and this story line is more reminiscent of the McMahon Helmsley Era vs. The Rock rather than Austin/McMahon. They're going to screw him at every turn and when he finally triumphs, if we can touch even half the greatness of the moment at Backlash 2000 when Rock finally won then it will be something to remember for a long time. It's going to be awesome and I can't wait. I'm absolutely loving Trips and Orton as the heels in this and at the same time I'm 100% behind Bryan. As a wrestling fan I can't ask for anything more than that. They've struck gold with this thing. Long may it continue.


Good post. It was hard not to laugh when HHH was being such a condescending prick to Bryan all night. Every thing he did was hilarious and you could tell it helped the crowd sympathize with Bryan that much more. HHH is doing everything he can to eliminate every last bit of likability in his character so that even the people who will always respect him, will boo him here. He's taking every measure to be as big of an unlikable dick as he can. You could tell at the beginning of the night that the crowds were giving him and Orton big cheers, and I was worried he'd milk it in and try and get Bryan booed, but instead he did all in his power to turn that crowd on him and Orton. I say bravo to both HHH and Orton for doing that.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah, why were they cheering? were all of them not paying attention? it kind of ruined it at first....


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, why were they cheering? were all of them not paying attention? it kind of ruined it at first....


It was in a casual heavy city so the crowds were probably not up to speed on what happened last week. If it were in New York/Toronto/Jersey/Chicago etc. they would have been booed out of the building as soon as their music hit. Give it time for the fact that HHH and Orton are both heels to sink in with all the TV watching audience, and a few months from now they will both be heavily booed in favor of Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

We just have to face facts that heels get cheered these days. I imagine both HHH and Orton will continue to get pops for their entrances because whether heel or face, they're still Triple H and Randy Orton and they still have fans. What's important is that once they start talking/through their actions they're able to get heat and so far that's exactly what's happening. Nobody is cheering when HHH is ordering a beat down and Orton is carrying it out. It's quite the opposite actually. When things get physical the fans are firmly on Bryan's side. When they're on the mic it's a bit different because while they're bad guys, HHH in particular, his condescending and degrading mic work is kind of hilarious and people appreciate that lol. He's bound to get some pops for certain things. For the most part though, HHH and Orton getting pops for their entrances isn't going to hurt anybody so long as they keep doing what they're doing and get the heat in another form.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

well they're in Toronto in a couple of weeks, i'm excited for that..next week in Iowa is going to suck, it'll be worse than the Green Bay crowd earlier in the month.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So far so good. HHH proving why he's one of the GOAT heels. He is just so natural at being a dick, so good at it. Hard not to appreciate at all. Bryan wasn't as good this week on the mic. I thought the opening segment was bleh except HHH really and the car spraying felt unoriginal and not creative at all. Hated that.

However the end of the show made up for it. The gauntlet was great and the way they build Bryan up only to have it cut underneath him was great. HHH was such a dick here, absolutely masterful work. Bryan once again doing great as the natural underdog and the Shield fit extremely well into their new enforcer type roles. Big Show's acting was excellent too, him getting frustrated and worked up because of them taking advantage of Bryan and running rough shot. The crowd really wanted him to go down there. I'm sure he'll play a big part in the storyline for the weeks to come. Its just that his ironclad contract makes me think why he didn't just get involved anyway instead of fearing the backlash.

Not as strong as this week but still huge potential for the whole storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

once again....Bryan's promo wasn't HIS promo......


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> He was excellent and that's the reason why the fans were chanting his name above anybody else, because he sold his frustration to perfection and they knew he wanted to run down there and start smashing people. His body language was perfect.
> 
> Speaking of body language, TRIPLE FUCKING H. Even the way he chomps on his gum makes him look like an asshole lol. Everything he did in that final segment was awesome. The stare down with the entire roster just begging them to do something, the nod to the Shield, the pat on Orton's shoulder and then wave of the hand to summon him to the ring and of course YOU WANNA LAUGH, COME ON LAUGH NOW! Damn that was great. And the singing in the first promo? :lmao :lmao What a fucking dick. Same goes for Orton. His expressions and mannerisms while HHH is talking are great and the perfect compliment to what is being said. Orton and HHH play the perfect douchey, cocky pricks. They're brilliant together.
> 
> And of course Bryan who I will root for endlessly no matter what he does. Talk about the perfect babyface? This guy just has that innate quality about him that makes you want to root for him and see him do well. I don't see him like Austin. I see him more like Shawn Michaels who had the same quality and this story line is more reminiscent of the McMahon Helmsley Era vs. The Rock rather than Austin/McMahon. They're going to screw him at every turn and when he finally triumphs, if we can touch even half the greatness of the moment at Backlash 2000 when Rock finally won then it will be something to remember for a long time. It's going to be awesome and I can't wait. I'm absolutely loving Trips and Orton as the heels in this and at the same time I'm 100% behind Bryan. As a wrestling fan I can't ask for anything more than that. They've struck gold with this thing. Long may it continue.


Absolutely this.
I am enjoying everything that is done with this feud. Bryan being the perfect underdog and Trips being the perfect asshole boss who has the perfect asshole Champion


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> well they're in Toronto in a couple of weeks, i'm excited for that..next week in Iowa is going to suck, it'll be worse than the Green Bay crowd earlier in the month.


I might go to that Toronto show! If I get decent seats I'll start Bryan, Wyatt and Punk chants the entire night. Iowa won't be that good but hopefully they at least give the top guys their appropriate reactions.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah them Canadians are hardcore wrestling fans...they know what's up..its going to be special that night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

How come HHH and Vince cant have DB as champion when we have just had 434 days of CM Punk as champion who looks worse then DB?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

they shouldn't have made him a 434 day champion, because now that they're going out of their way to make Bryan a superstar, there is no way Bryan is champion that long once he gets the belt, so Punk's reign overshadows his already.....so that 434 day reign was stupid.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH and Orton stole the show last night, cocky, arrogant and full of themselves. Love it.

Everytime these two come together in a storyline its amazing.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> I might go to that Toronto show! If I get decent seats I'll start Bryan, Wyatt and Punk chants the entire night. Iowa won't be that good but hopefully they at least give the top guys their appropriate reactions.


The event is almost sold out. I think WWE even had to release some extra seats cause some seats that weren't available a week ago, are suddenly available now


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

business seems to be picking up...could be because Cena isnt' there..


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Rock is the reason Punks reign was that long. Otherwise, it would have been perfect to drop it to Cena at NOC last year. So go blame the Rock.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just hope when Bryan gets it he keeps it for awhile....but the fact that Punk has had it already for a long time makes Bryan look inferior already..but lets see what happens.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> I might go to that Toronto show! If I get decent seats I'll start Bryan, Wyatt and Punk chants the entire night. Iowa won't be that good but hopefully they at least give the top guys their appropriate reactions.


Dude, I tried the day that they were released and a few hours after release the best seats were in the corners of the arena. Now the best seats are in the 300s or they might even be completely sold out. 

Business is booming...


----------



## Quietus

*Re: Is the Corporation 2.0 the best storyline in the PG Era?*



Slowhand said:


> People overrate this angle. So far it's pretty good but already saying it's the best in years? No. Summer of Punk was still better, at this point it was still a great angle and Jun-July 2011 was way better than Jul-Aug of this year with this angle. And the Punk/Cena match at MITB was defnitely better than Cena/Bryan.


Summer of punk is overrated as hell. It lasted all of three weeks with smark/IWC pandering promos that never got over in the real world. Not surprising that of all the things Punk talked about, the only thing that got over with the casuals was the "ICE cream bars". Huge fail. Summer of Bryan hasn't even hit its peak yet.

And oh, Cena vs Bryan Summerslam > Punk/Cena MITb.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

business is completely booming...last night the lower level was completely sold out and the only seats that weren't were the ones in the upper deck on the non-televised side....but lately arenas have been packed...very very good sign.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



RatedR10 said:


> Dude, I tried the day that they were released and a few hours after release the best seats were in the corners of the arena. Now the best seats are in the 300s or they might even be completely sold out.
> 
> Business is booming...


WWE can sell out the ACC all the time, yet they don't want to come here often...it makes no sense. If you have an arena that'll have 15,000+ people every single time, why does WWE always back away from Toronto? A city that last held a PPV in 2006 and last held Raw in 2010.


----------



## RyanPelley

This storyline is fantastic. It's similar to the Corporation storyline of the 90s but with fresh twists. The fact that the entire roster has the fear of losing their jobs is really cool. They're forced there to sit and watch one of their own be savagely beaten down by the hierarchy. Great shit.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I dont think Triple H is going to step into the ring with him..they made a big deal about his concussion stuff last month...I think instead, Bryan will just overcome everything thrown against him and eventually Triple H will just leave him alone..


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> OMG that ending on RAW was awesome. HHH and Orton are the perfect heels, and Bryan is the perfect face. I'm loving this so much. It's so good people were actually cheering for Big Show to get involved and stop the beat down of Daniel Bryan.


It all comes down to the payoff. The build is going well, but when it comes time for Bryan to get his revenge will HHH make him look like a doofus or put him over? If they end up giving Cena the payoff after Bryan builds the feud the iwc will fpalm.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

no way, not even Triple H is that fucked up!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Here's a fun story for you Bryan fans (one that I know Thanos will really appreciate). I went down to Buffalo a week ago to watch the Buffalo Bisons Triple A baseball team play. They had some guy who won a contest throw out the ceremonial first pitch. When going onto the mound, the guy started doing the YES chant (and the arm motion). He did it as he left the field as well. A lot of people weren't paying attention, but I glanced around and saw a few looking at him like "what the fuck is that guy doing?" Then, in between innings later in the game, Bryan's theme started playing (the rock version of Ride of the Valkyries). I could hear the same guy screaming the YES chants, but no one else did.

Then in the middle of the 6th inning during a pitching change, the DX theme started playing. I heard a woman in her 30s behind me say "oh I know that song, its the DX song. I remember they had Hunter Hearst Helmsley (yes, she used his full name), who became Triple H. I used to watch years ago when he'd wrestle Shawn Michaels and Undertaker." 

It was a rather wrestling oriented ball game, I must say. Though it does say something about how unpopular wrestling has become. People could identify the DX theme, Triple H, Undertaker and Shawn Michaels just from hearing said theme, as I heard them around me, but one guy in the entire stadium (and there were a couple hundred people shy of 10,000 in attendance) was familiar with the YES chant.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> WWE can sell out the ACC all the time, yet they don't want to come here often...it makes no sense. If you have an arena that'll have 15,000+ people every single time, why does WWE always back away from Toronto? A city that last held a PPV in 2006 and last held Raw in 2010.


It's stupid, I know. They should seriously bring a PPV back in 2014. Extreme Rules, TLC, Money in the Bank, something! Toronto would sell it out and it'd be an amazing atmosphere.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

do you think Toronto will cheer Bryan and boo the hell out of Trips?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> WWE can sell out the ACC all the time, yet they don't want to come here often...it makes no sense. If you have an arena that'll have 15,000+ people every single time, why does WWE always back away from Toronto? A city that last held a PPV in 2006 and last held Raw in 2010.


Because its smark central, for one. Remember Lawler coining Bizarro world in 2004 at Summerslam? That's because the audience cheered what they liked (often heels), and booed what they didn't. Edge was booed in favor of Jericho, despite Edge being from Toronto. They cheered Triple H like a motherfucker and booed the absolute shit out of Eugene (a fact that will make doomslayer quite happy). They started doing the wave during Taker/JBL. That's what's great about Canadian fans. They don't really buy into the WWE propaganda. When it comes to letting Vince know they don't approve, they're at the forefront. And its not even that they JUST boo faces and cheer heels. They will do whatever the hell they feel like.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> do you think Toronto will cheer Bryan and boo the hell out of Trips?


Honestly, they'd probably cheer both and boo Orton.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

doesn't Canada hate Trips due to the screwjob?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> do you think Toronto will cheer Bryan and boo the hell out of Trips?


I can see most people at this show getting cheered. If they want Corporation to get booed, have Steph come out(though WWE should be warned,some 14+ chants might break out)...Cause Toronto hates Steph for some reason lol


And does Toronto hate Orton?People were cheering when Orton won at Summerslam in 2004 didn't they?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Last RAW in Toronto:


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> I can see most people at this show getting cheered. If they want Corporation to get booed, have Steph come out(though WWE should be warned,some 14+ chants might break out)...Cause Toronto hates Steph for some reason lol
> 
> 
> And does Toronto hate Orton?People were cheering when Orton won at Summerslam in 2004 didn't they?


Well, they liked him back then because he was interesting. Since he's basically Hunter's lackey and hasn't done fuck all in the past few years, but is still really over, I'm sure a lot of the more educated people will be booing him. Just a guess, though. He was quite over at Summerslam 2004, so its hard to say.

Steph coming out would get tons of SLUT chants.

Shawn is hated because of the screwjob, Hunter they don't associate that with. Look at Summerslam 2004 when he fought Eugene, Trips was a gigantic mega-babyface while they vociferously booed Eugene (keep in mind, they're booing the character who is mentally retarded...).


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

maybe the fact that Bryan can wrestle really well will give him cheers in his matches.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan's going to get cheered regardless, no matter what city WWE is in.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Iowa will be a good crowd because it's generally a mark town. They're gonna cheer the faces and boo the heels, plus the Cena seal of approvement for Bryan will go over well.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> Iowa will be a good crowd because it's generally a mark town. They're gonna cheer the faces and boo the heels, plus the Cena seal of approvement for Bryan will go over well.


Judge for yourself: (Last Raw in Iowa)


----------



## FITZ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> WWE can sell out the ACC all the time, yet they don't want to come here often...it makes no sense. If you have an arena that'll have 15,000+ people every single time, why does WWE always back away from Toronto? A city that last held a PPV in 2006 and last held Raw in 2010.


I think taxes might have something to do with it. Even if they sell out it might be more profitable to run a show with less people in the United States. I do agree that WWE isn't handling Canada right. Toronto is a pretty huge market and deserves to be treated better.

It's probably why Florida and Texas have had so many Wrestlemanias since they started running bigger arenas (no state income tax). 


On topic of the storyline, I love it. I can't wait until someone finally steps up to Orton and Triple H. The way they're ruling with an iron fist is pretty cool and something that's original. I can't wait until Bryan finally gets some back up.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



TaylorFitz said:


> I think taxes might have something to do with it. Even if they sell out it might be more profitable to run a show with less people in the United States. I do agree that WWE isn't handling Canada right. Toronto is a pretty huge market and deserves to be treated better.
> 
> It's probably why Florida and Texas have had so many Wrestlemanias since they started running bigger arenas (no state income tax).
> 
> 
> On topic of the storyline, I love it. I can't wait until someone finally steps up to Orton and Triple H. The way they're ruling with an iron fist is pretty cool and something that's original. I can't wait until Bryan finally gets some back up.


I really doubt taxes would be that much....15,000 people with taxes over like 7,000 without taxes?Unless taxes takes out like half of WWEs profit, don't know why they won't come to Canada more often.

And last time I checked, Toronto has teams not only in NHL(which is obvious) but MLB and NBA for a reason.

Just sucks to see WWE treating not only Canada,but other countries like this too. For a company that's supposed to be global,they sure don't act like they are. A big reason why UFC is huge in countries like Brazil and Canada is because UFC shows they care about those countries. Not just with the cards(by having people from those countries featured heavily on it).


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










Nice facial expression, Orton, also, Ziggler looks like he's about to cry at the end of the gif


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> I really doubt taxes would be that much....15,000 people with taxes over like 7,000 without taxes?Unless taxes takes out like half of WWEs profit, don't know why they won't come to Canada more often.
> 
> And last time I checked, Toronto has teams not only in NHL(which is obvious) but MLB and NBA for a reason.
> 
> Just sucks to see WWE treating not only Canada,but other countries like this too. For a company that's supposed to be global,they sure don't act like they are. A big reason why UFC is huge in countries like Brazil and Canada is because UFC shows they care about those countries. Not just with the cards(by having people from those countries featured heavily on it).


There's even talk about building a new arena up in the suburbs and maybe moving another NHL team in as well.

We've also got an AHL team (Toronto Marlies) with their own arena just down the highway from the ACC where Raw will be, a Lacrosse team and a CFL team (Argonauts). And we occasionally host Buffalo Bills football games.

Oh and there's the Toronto FC soccer team, too.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Still loving the Bryan/Corporation angle and I still can't wait to see how they build and transpire the whole thing. However, the opening segment was pretty bad IMO. As I said about SD last week, I understand Bryan is an underdog and people love him and that he'll turn up the intensity and fiery attitude as the weeks progress but I'm not digging the "smarmy, smiling, crowd pandering" Bryan in these promos. We get it. He's pretty. You worked hard. You'll be WWE champion. Bryan needs to put in more material so this doesn't feel like it is dragging along. Orton was pretty lame as well tonight compared to SD last week (and that Orton/Christian match was weak as shit. Their worst encounter to date.) HHH was decent and he has the condescending yet vicious corporate leader character down to pat. Could have done without all the singing and everything. Also, another complaint I have to worry about. I know Bryan is over and the YES chants can fill up and arena but I fear that the WWE is going to keep using that as a long standing crutch that will wear thin eventually and could halt Bryan's overness and momentum if they are not careful. The ending was superb, however. Bryan vs. The Shield, match wise and story wise, NEVER gets old. HHH coming out and punk bitching everybody was solid and gives him more heat. Again, fucking kudos to the Big Show for selling his emotions and fury over like a champ. I REALLY thought he would have knocked out Hunter and helped Bryan last night. Good one, WWE.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> I really doubt taxes would be that much....15,000 people with taxes over like 7,000 without taxes?Unless taxes takes out like half of WWEs profit, don't know why they won't come to Canada more often.
> 
> And last time I checked, Toronto has teams not only in NHL(which is obvious) but MLB and NBA for a reason.
> 
> Just sucks to see WWE treating not only Canada,but other countries like this too. For a company that's supposed to be global,they sure don't act like they are. A big reason why UFC is huge in countries like Brazil and Canada is because UFC shows they care about those countries. Not just with the cards(by having people from those countries featured heavily on it).


Right Toronto is a huge market and it should be treated better. But I know sports players (mostly basketball and baseball) don't want to go there because Canada taxes them at higher rates then cities in the United States would. 

Of course there is more to WWE business then just selling tickets so having a strong fan base in a huge market is something that they would want to have, even if their shows aren't as profitable as shows in US markets. 

I'm not saying that I know this for sure. I know taxes are higher in Canada and there has to be a reason why WWE doesn't do that many shows there. I don't think it's some secret hate that they have for Canada. I feel like there has to be a business reason for it. If I were a shareholder it's certainly a question I would be asking.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^I think it might be because of shareholders and advertisers that they don't go to Canada and stuff as much. Cause maybe most of their shareholders are americans, and the advertisers are american companies, so they want WWE to be in USA and having stuff for USA audiences while just broadcasting the show to rest of the world.




KO Bossy said:


> There's even talk about building a new arena up in the suburbs and maybe moving another NHL team in as well.
> 
> We've also got an AHL team (Toronto Marlies) with their own arena just down the highway from the ACC where Raw will be, a Lacrosse team and a CFL team (Argonauts). And we occasionally host Buffalo Bills football games.
> 
> Oh and there's the Toronto FC soccer team, too.



I think that new arena plans are dead? And the AHL arena would be good for house shows(and if TNA ever wants..they could hold an event there(maybe even when CNE is open), cause that'd be several thousand people right there)


Rogers Centre/Skydome would be great for Wrestlemania, I hope WWE considers Toronto again in the future. 2 huge moments in WM history happened there(I'm also sure HHH remembers winning undisputed title in Toronto), so why not have WM there again? Especially since Rogers Centre can hold more people now than it did back in 2002(and the jumbotron is one of the bigger ones in pro sports),not to mention that there's no more restaurant windows, so it'd be easier for WWE to set up their stage.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is continuing to be brilliant. 

However it wouldn't be the internet without me nitpicking unk2 

I didn't think Bryan needed to interfere in that opening promo and basically didn't say anything of relevance, this guy has been royally screwed 8 nights ago and embarrassed and humiliated a week ago, he's got nothing to smile or be calm about. I think they could have gone much further with a lot of little things, maybe confetti for Orton. 

Have a pissed of Bryan arrive with one of the reporters just tell him the situation, finding the car and just destroying it with a baseball bat or sledgehammer, which then pisses of Orton and HHH to put him in that situation, you know just take a more serious tone for now 

I also thought The Shield should have power bombed Bryan through the announce table, always a brutal visual and would have put over the point of HHH telling the roster to see what happens to Bryan.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Can someone explain why Mr.5 strike is a better company face just because he's slightly more handsome and has noticeable abs? This storyline is shit so far, and makes little sense.


----------



## Barry_O

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Can someone explain why Mr.5 strike is a better company face just because he's slightly more handsome and has noticeable abs? This storyline is shit so far, and makes little sense.


I have to disagree.

I basically despise HHH and the recent direction of the WWE and its creative team.

That said, the current corporation angle has been exceptional and, if handled properly, could actually become epic.

I did not think it could be this good. But it's been very good, and it could get even better if they handle it right.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

They need to make an example out of someone imo. 

Not your average Shield beatdown but like a Power Trip style beatdown with weapons. Lead it into a McMahon dictatorship angle.

They have plenty of time to really build this until Mania.


----------



## Lane3490

*Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Would of been amazing to hear punks music when Bryan was getting beat down


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Why would he even care?


----------



## Mr.Excitement

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Pretty sure Punk doesn't wanna get fired according to the storyline. And putting punk into this wouldn't make sense since they are building up a brock vs punk rematch.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

I mean it stems back to HHH and his suspicions in 2011 but really why? He has no relevance to this feud and they haven't done anything to him. Hell most of the time the Shield existed they were on his side.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Because he was beaten up from the segment with Heyman earlier that night? Because he'd get fired? I don't know, maybe because he has no business with that feud.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



A$AP said:


> They need to make an example out of someone imo.
> 
> Not your average Shield beatdown but like a Power Trip style beatdown with weapons. Lead it into a McMahon dictatorship angle.
> 
> They have plenty of time to really build this until Mania.


I thought it already was a dictatorship? I mean, all the censorship, pro Corporation propaganda and the Shield acting as the secret police...fascism if I ever did see it.


----------



## Lane3490

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Wouldn't he want to stick up for Bryan and get HHH back. Also isn't he suppose to be anti establishment


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Yeah, I get what you mean OP. 

Story line speaking? He really doesn't belong in this feud, and it would've been incredibly off to show him on D-Bry's side already. 

Punk's character wise? Yeah, you got me. This guy is supposed to be anti-establishment, and it literally would be the perfect time for Punk to approach HHH saying "I called it all along." Or something like that. Reminding him of when he claimed HHH only liked the big guys, and didn't care about the WWE universe. 

How could they tie it in? They could go the easy route, and have Lesnar/Heyman in the Corp.... or, they could just have them tie it in after he pretty much threatened Brad Maddox. 

I do expect to see Punk in this story, I'd honestly be surprised if he wasn't in it. However, not yet. But I am waiting for Punk to get involved somehow, pointing out HHH's hypocrisy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Triple H had Nash powerbomb him back stage.


----------



## Kling Klang

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

He has his own problems storyline wise.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

They probably want to keep the Punk/Bryan storylines separate for now. I'm sure Punk will end up getting involved in the Corporation storyline eventually.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

Because they are not a part of a stable


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

*Storyline wise, just like the rest of the roster he didn't wanna get fired.*


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: Why didn't punk help Bryan*

When Punk finishes up with Heyman, then he will be interjected into this storyline. The moment his music plays and he saves Bryan from a beatdown, he will get an incredible pop.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



A$AP said:


> They need to make an example out of someone imo.
> 
> Not your average Shield beatdown but like a Power Trip style beatdown with weapons. Lead it into a McMahon dictatorship angle.
> 
> They have plenty of time to really build this until Mania.


Yeah, the way they're already building this, you can see why/how Vince would start to get away from Triple H and slowly turn face when he sees what his company becomes under Triple H.

HOPEFULLY they don't rush to get to that point though. They can wait for that until AT LEAST post-Survivor Series, maybe even start that in the new year.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Don't you expect Bryan to get the upper hand next time? I think three straight beat downs including Summerslam is enough, to at least make him look credible in this fight....They need to have fight back and get the upper hand soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I do see where Punk suiting this storyline much more then Bryan is coming from, his an anti-hero, anti-establsihment, against the grain, doesn't like the way things are done in the business type of guy this storyline suits him perfectly. But it's all about pushing Bryan, in the end I hope it works out but I really do see Punk inserting himself into this 'corporation' very soon or a little later down the line. He could very well be done with Heyman at NOC or it could drag on a little more (hopefully not) but I think after his done with Heyman he will enter things story. Not to overshadow Bryan but to definitely help Bryan take the fight to the 'corporation'.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I really want to see wrestlers start choosing one side or the other (corporation or anti-corporate) and eventually lead to a stand off and then have them charge at each other like in a movie. that would be awesome and comical at the same time.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Surely Lawler or Cole are going to have to be made an example of? Doesn't make sense to have them spouting off against HHH when none of the wrestlers are allowed to.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GoToSl33p said:


> I do see where Punk suiting this storyline much more then Bryan is coming from, his an anti-hero, anti-establsihment, against the grain, doesn't like the way things are done in the business type of guy this storyline suits him perfectly. But it's all about pushing Bryan, in the end I hope it works out but I really do see Punk inserting himself into this 'corporation' very soon or a little later down the line. He could very well be done with Heyman at NOC or it could drag on a little more (hopefully not) but I think after his done with Heyman he will enter things story. Not to overshadow Bryan but to definitely help Bryan take the fight to the 'corporation'.


Honestly, if Bryan doesn't step up his mic work, I'd definitely join the people that are calling for Punk to be involved in this storyline, anything Punk does with the mic is gold.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Honestly, if Bryan doesn't step up his mic work, I'd definitely join the people that are calling for Punk to be involved in this storyline, anything Punk does with the mic is gold.


Until Bryan and Orton both step it up on the mic, it's going to have that "going through the motions" feel. I'm not saying Orton and Bryan are bad, I just need to see more from them too.

Right now, Triple H is carrying this feud.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*

If he does, who would you recruit? From realistic perspective based on WWE at the moment I would say out of the following babyfaces:

Miz
Big Show
Dolph Ziggler
Mark Henry or maybe Cody Rhodes

Feel this would be a good stable to try take down the Corporation of HHH/Orton/Shield. Ziggler and Big Show are no-brainers, and would definitely give Ziggler the rub being pushed into the babyface spot.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*

Keep Miz out of this. ffs. fpalm

What I'd like to see is a stable full of indy wrestlers to battle to battle the powers that be.

Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne
Sin Cara
Antonio Cesaro
Kassius Ohno

And eventually the Shield can turn on Orton and kick his ass.

Instead we're gonna get this sucky Big Show/Bryan/Ziggler/Miz alliance that makes no sense whatsoever considering Bryan was feuding with all of those guys in the past. Ugh. Why would they help him?


----------



## A.Lestranj

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*

Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Y2J, Ziggler, Mizz. I mean all top faces should make a team and fight with the corporation.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*

D.Bryan
Big Show
Henry
Ziggler
Christian
The Miz(I guess)

The Union 2.0 vs The Corporation 2.0 at Survivor Series


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*

Byran, Ziggler, Show+Henry and probably The Miz.

Show possibly will turn on Team Byran/stable and then Cena mostly return so we got: HHH, Orton, Shield and Show vs. Byran, Ziggler, Henry, The Miz and Cena and then some one like Christian will join.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena is staying as far away from this storyline as possible, the purpose is to build someone up permanently, not have them built up temporarily and to drive business down again by having Cena steal the spotlight...after the reception he got at Raw a couple weeks back, management knows what not to do. they need to be patient, Cena has been their big guy for years now, they need to be patient with the current storyline and building guys up. it won't take overnight.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*



Y2J_Ado said:


> Byran, Ziggler, Show+Henry and probably The Miz.
> 
> Show possibly will turn on Team Byran/stable and then Cena mostly return so we got: HHH, Orton, Shield and Show vs. Byran, Ziggler, Henry, The Miz and Cena and then some one like Christian will join.


Probable, but, imo, if anyone is going to turn and join the corporation stable it's got to be, Mr. I'm hated more than Cena, The Miz. This guy would certainly suit the corporation better than anyone else, bar Sandow, and his face fun has been horse shit.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah the Miz doesn't fit...just a few weeks ago, Bryan was telling him he would punch his face if he didn't be quiet and with their personal history, we're supposed to think that the Miz would suddenly want to help Bryan out in a fight? no way, sounds fishy, i think more than one person joins Triple H.


----------



## THANOS

*I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I used to be a huge fan of Orton back in his evolution and legend killer days, because the guy was the perfect cocky corporate face of Vince McMahon's ideal champion. I had hopes that once Orton turned heel and joined this new Corporation, he'd revert back to that character and come in clean shaven wearing a suit and, you know, having a personality again. However, at least so far, this doesn't seem to be the case and he's still the monotone viper character taking 10 second pauses before each word which is then delivered in the same pitch as every other word.

I can't help but feel that they used the wrong MITB holder in this storyline and it should have been Damien Sandow. I think Sandow could play this role amazingly and could actually be just as/close to as entertaining as the Rock was as the corporate champion. Imagine the hilarious segments he could have with Bryan and HHH that would undoubtedly elevate all parties. Let me know your thoughts on this?










Just picture it :


----------



## TripleG

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Personally, I think the guy in Orton's spot should be Cena! Them finally acknowledging Cena as the corporate champion would make for awesome TV. 

Couldn't happen though since he's hurt and they would never turn him heel anyway.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

damnien makes sense but it makes more sense to have orton as the corporate champion....him and hhh have history together he came up under hhh and now hhh wants him to be his champion


----------



## xdoomsayerx

There's only one guy that should be in Ortons place, and that's Cena. Anyone else would seem flat/weak.


----------



## Andy Miami

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> I used to be a huge fan of Orton back in his evolution and legend killer days, because the guy was the perfect cocky corporate face of Vince McMahon's ideal champion. I had hopes that once Orton turned heel and joined this new Corporation, he'd revert back to that character and come on clean shaven wearing a suit and, you know, having a personality again. However, at least so far, this doesn't seem to be the case and he's still the monotone viper character taking 10 second pauses before each word which is then delivered in the same pitch as every other word.
> 
> I can't help but feel that they used the wrong MITB holder in this storyline and it should have been Damien Sandow. I think Sandow could play this role amazingly and could actually be just as/close to as entertaining as the Rock was as the corporate champion. Imagine the hilarious segments he could have with Bryan and HHH that would undoubtedly elevate all parties. Let me know your thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picture it :


Obviously Sandow would be tremendous in this role however let's face it, the whole concept of this regime is that they are doing what is "best for business". If Sandow was the champion only the IWC, wrestling purist, and sandow fans will love him as champion but now lets look @ randy, not only has he been in this spot before but he has a wider and bigger fan base. Hes arguably the 3rd or 4th most relevant and important wrestler on the roster. It only makes sense to put randy in this spot. However sandow in this position would be amazing, the promos that he would have would be outstanding, however i think that his character will have to be changed a bit because right now even though he is a heel, his character, persona, and actions are a bit underwhelming for a heel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

no because sandow is more a goofy heel ala angle, he wouldn't look believable being around a coloration stable.

sandow is in a good spot though


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



TripleG said:


> Personally, I think the guy in Orton's spot should be Cena! Them finally acknowledging Cena as the corporate champion would make for awesome TV.
> 
> Couldn't happen though since he's hurt and they would never turn him heel anyway.


Just as you said, that is a hypothetical that will, seemingly, never happen, whereas I could at least see WWE doing something like this with Damien Sandow had they not chosen Orton. Cena would have been an amazing corporate champion in this storyline but I definitely don't see Cena turning heel until 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## DCR

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Damien Sandow would not be able to carry the story and it would make zero sense for the McMahon's to be putting forth Damien Sandow as the "face of the company".

Not to mention he can not, and probably will never main event pay per views.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

*I just re-watched the HHH opening promo from RAW and my god, what a great promo. The guy is underrated on this forum massively.
No other guy could have delivered that promo the way he did. Excellent.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



DCR said:


> Damien Sandow would not be able to carry the story and it would make zero sense for the McMahon's to be putting forth Damien Sandow as the "face of the company".
> 
> Not to mention he can not, and probably will never main event pay per views.


You do realize he has the MITB briefcase right? He's well on his way to being a World Champion and will certainly be main eventing payperviews within a year tops. Also, saying he couldn't carry the story is completely ridiculous. Sandow has elite level mic skills and comedic timing. He's much better suited to the corporate champion role than Orton is for the promo work alone. When you couple that with decent/good ring skills and you have a perfect character to main event.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

He would be good for a role in the stable but Orton as the main guy


----------



## DCR

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> You do realize he has the MITB briefcase right? He's well on his way to being a World Champion and will certainly be main eventing payperviews within a year tops. Also, saying he couldn't carry the story is completely ridiculous. Sandow has elite level mic skills and comedic timing. He's much better suited to the corporate champion role than Orton is for the promo work alone. When you couple that with decent/good ring skills and you have a perfect character to main event.


When's the last time a world heavyweight championship match main evented a pay per view? That title is a throwaway title. Also, this is a very serious angle, so I don't see why Sandow would be perfect because he is funny. ALSO, one of the reasons being presented to us for Orton being the new "face of the company" is because he is clean cut and good looking. Damien Sandow looks like he has fleas.

Sandow is outrageously overrated and people make outrageous claims about him... But he will never be the clean cut, good looking face of WWE.


----------



## EmVeePee

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I think the role calls for a more evil heel, especially further on into the storyline, and I like Sandow's character as it is. Orton is great for this because he's a natural heel and has past credentials as well as a documented history with Trips.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

it wouldn't make much sense, right now we have an heel corporation which is trying to save the status quo, they want to do what is good for business, another rising star does not fit as the corporate champion, the entire point of all of this is to see a rising star shattering the ceiling, it has to be a newcomer vs an established star


aside from that, orton doesn't belong in the midcard hell and i take him over sandow every day of the year


ps: good god my english is out of practice, hope i didn't fuck up


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Only reason I hate Orton in his current spot is because he's been just as boring as he was before the heel turn. His mic work is dead, he has no emotion. He's still Blandy Boreton, The Emotion Killer. 

If he'd come out in a suit, and actually speak with emotion than I'd have no reason to say he's wrongly fit. But right now? I could honestly see me being more entertained by Sandow.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: Will Daniel Bryan recruit a stable to battle Corporation 2.0?*



THANOS said:


> Probable only, imo, if anyone is going to turn and join the corporation stable it's got to be, Mr. I'm hated more than Cena, The Miz. This guy would certainly suit the corporation better than anyone else, bar Sandow, and his face fun has been horse shit.


Oh yeah maybe the Miz, you're right.

But this with Show do you not also think? because, Show always turns face/heel really fast and at this Storyline?

Imagine if: Orton + Shield in the Ring attacks Byran = Ziggler comes out taking dean out and Henry and Miz comes out, and then 4 vs 4 and Big show comes out and WMD's Byran and then Ziggler and Orton Rko to Miz etc


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

as much as I like Bryan, I don't see him getting the ultimate pay-off in this storyline, his role is exactly similar to Foley's role in early 1999


----------



## DisturbedOne98

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Off topic, but I'm sad we never got to see a Damien Sandow/Tony Atlas segment lol. I can imagine TA just laughing and Sandow shouting, "Silence!!!" over and over similar to the Ric Flair thing at Axxess.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

No. Ortons perfect cause of the Evolution link


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Anybody complaining that Bryan isn't being serious enough and then advocating that Sandow be in Orton's spot doesn't have a leg to stand on tbh.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Starbuck said:


> Anybody complaining that Bryan isn't being serious enough and then advocating that Sandow be in Orton's spot doesn't have a leg to stand on tbh.


Sandow can be more compelling than Orton in every sense of the word. Serious or funny, Damien Sandow could create a much better corporate champion character than Orton is currently doing. Bryan not being serious enough has nothing to do with Orton's role in all of this. The corporate champion SHOULD be cocky and somewhat humorous because he has the entire establishment backing him, Bryan is the one facing these odds and should not be smiling off his beat downs. You somehow correlating one with the other shows that YOU don't have a leg to stand on here.


----------



## RKO914

As great as Sandow is on the mic, this wouldn't work. 

Nobody would take him seriously. He's not "face of the company" material - WHC is the highest heights he'll reach. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

ANYONE is better than Orton in this role. Literally all he's done is stand there and pose with the belt like a bitch, whilst da boss HHH does all the work.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> Sandow can be more compelling than Orton in every sense of the word. Serious or funny, Damien Sandow could create a much better corporate champion character than Orton is currently doing. Bryan not being serious enough has nothing to do with Orton's role in all of this. The corporate champion SHOULD be cocky and somewhat humorous because he has the entire establishment backing him, Bryan is the one facing these odds and should not be smiling off his beat downs. You somehow correlating one with the other shows that YOU don't have a leg to stand on here.


Stop getting mad. You don't like Orton so you don't like him in this role. That's all this is. Why in God's name would Vince and HHH want an unproven Damien Sandow to be the face of their company when they can have a 10 time champion in Randy Orton instead? I like Sandow but he's probably the worst choice for a corporate champion they could pick. His character is too comedic for such a huge role while Orton is the perfect accompaniment to the McMahon's. Putting Sandow in that role would be beyond stupid.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Damien Sandow as the face of the Corporation? Remember that its purpose is to get Bryan over. Orton in Sandow's spot couldn't accomplish that


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Starbuck said:


> Stop getting mad. You don't like Orton so you don't like him in this role. That's all this is. Why in God's name would Vince and HHH want an unproven Damien Sandow to be the face of their company when they can have a 10 time champion in Randy Orton instead? I like Sandow but he's probably the worst choice for a corporate champion they could pick. His character is too comedic for such a huge role while Orton is the perfect accompaniment to the McMahon's. Putting Sandow in that role would be beyond stupid.




This.... It makes no sense and I'm a huge Sandow fan. Thank god he isn't a wwe booker


----------



## Devil's Anthem

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I would rather have Zack Ryder than Damien if it came up to it.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Really, cause I couldn't help but think Barrett should be in Ortons role in this 

8*D


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Starbuck said:


> Stop getting mad. You don't like Orton so you don't like him in this role. That's all this is. Why in God's name would Vince and HHH want an unproven Damien Sandow to be the face of their company when they can have a 10 time champion in Randy Orton instead? I like Sandow but he's probably the worst choice for a corporate champion they could pick. His character is too comedic for such a huge role while Orton is the perfect accompaniment to the McMahon's. Putting Sandow in that role would be beyond stupid.


You felt the need to single me out and attempted to crumble my posts credibility by bringing up my opinion on a completely different matter, instead of simply replying to the topic. It was painfully obvious that you did it for those reasons so obviously I responded.

You thinking putting a sophisticated type wrestler, who outshines Orton in all facets of character work, as a corporate champion is the worst idea says everything about your opinion on this. Damien Sandow's entire character is that of a man who stands for decency. You don't think a character like that would appease to the "board of directors" in a storyline like this. Everything about him would be perfect as the corporate champion. He's anti-rebellious, pro-conformity and is the direct opposite of Bryan. Orton was a rebellious character who hated authority ever since his evolution days ended. He's covered in tattoos and looks like a badass who would never conform. Sandow is the anti-thesis to all of that and would fit this angle like a glove.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

^^^ Calm down. This angle is too serious for the current comedic midcard incarnation of Sandow. Bryan needs an establishment to work against. Sandow is nowhere near being established. On that fact alone your theory falls flat on its face and that's without considering your obvious bias against Orton and for Sandow. 



Big Dog said:


> Really, cause I couldn't help but think Barrett should be in Ortons role in this
> 
> 8*D


Every mark thinks their guy should be in Orton's spot it seems. But when you think logically, Orton makes the most sense. The only guy who makes even more sense than him is Cena but that was never happening. After that, if they wanted to go for the shock and awe option, Punk turning corporate would have been the only other guy. Nobody else could pull it off because nobody else on the roster has received the backing of these 3 guys to make it credible.


----------



## RyanPelley

Orton is the perfect guy for this role, at this time. As someone previously mentioned, why would Vince want an unproven Sandow to be the face of the company over several legitimate choices?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I love Sandow but no, he shouldn't have had this role. He's in the process of being built up with the briefcase at least character and storyline wise and is not in a credible enough position in the eyes of the casual fan to be bought into this role. Us hardcore fans are passionate and really want our favourites to be pushed but at the same time you got to be smart and think of the bigger picture. Sandow doesn't have the credibility of a Randy Orton, Orton was the perfect person to have in this corporate champion role because of his past accomplishments, his history and his look.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Rocky Mark said:


> as much as I like Bryan, I don't see him getting the ultimate pay-off in this storyline, his role is exactly similar to Foley's role in early 1999


I see this too much as Bryan fighting the good fight only for Cena to swoop in for the save. Unfortunately.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow isn't an established enough name within the WWE to be the COO's choice to represent it. Which is the whole point of The Corporation thus far. It had to be a superstar with accolades. I'm not arguing that Sandow's character wouldn't thrive in the role though, but unfortunately they haven't really built him up to be much of anybody yet. I wouldn't wanna see him just skyrocket into this storyline and the top of the card like that either.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

As much as I think Sandow is awesome, he's too 'gimmicky' for this sorta role. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^ Calm down. This angle is too serious for the current comedic midcard incarnation of Sandow. Bryan needs an establishment to work against. Sandow is nowhere near being established. On that fact alone your theory falls flat on its face and that's without considering your obvious bias against Orton and for Sandow.


And here's your typical side-stepping response. It seems that anytime someone makes a valid point in response to you, your go-to response is "why so angry LOL?" or "Calm down LOL", instead of continuing discussion. 

Anyways, your right that Sandow has little credibility in comparison to 10-time world champion Randy Orton, but from a pure character stand point, Sandow fits this better than this current incarnation of Orton. The Orton from the pic above would fit this perfectly but that's not the character we have right now. We have the monotonous viper who looks just about as far away from a corporate backed character as I can think with the tattoos and overall rebellious look. Obviously I understand why they chose Orton for it, but without even changing his character it just doesn't fit that well.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow could be the "WHC corporation champion".


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if that happened, if I was Bryan, I'd quit.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Soulrollins said:


> Sandow could be the "WHC corporation champion".


That is actually a great idea! Maybe he could be the WHC while Orton is the WWEC and they can both be part of the Corporation. This would be an excellent idea and would rightfully elevate the World Title back to prominence.


----------



## Jof

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Bryan has a beard, therefore he can't be face of the compnay. Sandow also has a beard, therefore he can't be face of the company. 


Case closed.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow is


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I think Tyrion would've had a heart attack if this happened.

Would've been brilliant, and has the brilliance on the mic to go head-to head with HHH, and not be forgettable. This is the HHH/Bryan show right now..Orton hasn't made a cutting promo yet.

Though honestly I think Sandow/HHH would be too much for Bryan on the mic on a "Power Level over 9000!!" type of level....and i'm a Bryan fan.


----------



## JY57

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow is too smart for those numbskulls.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> if that happened, if I was Bryan, I'd quit.


Bryan will get the pinfall, but it will be because of Cena's involvement (think Rock vs. Mankind on RAW). It will be overshadowed by Cena's return.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Jof said:


> Bryan has a beard, therefore he can't be face of the compnay. Sandow also has a beard, therefore he can't be face of the company.
> 
> 
> Case closed.


Bryan has an unkempt, dirty caveman beard, Sandow has a trimmed, orderly beard. Not to mention Sandow is Triple H's height, which is the biggest part of this storyline. Hell, Orton has a beard. It doesn't matter. The only reason they want Bryan to get rid of the beard is because the fans love it.

Anyway, it would be amazing but they haven't given Sandow enough build for it. He should've been given a major push from his debut and already been a world champion, much like Sheamus, then they could pull it off. He fits the role perfectly but in order to be in the top storyline, you need credibility. That's about 5 years off, judging by how slow these idiots are with talent.

I wish it was anybody other than Orton, regardless. Anything he's in is insufferably boring. This angle makes no sense either way, though. I'm still begging them for their explanation of why they think the most over guy on the show being champion is bad for business. Boring tv? Sure, but not bad for business. Maybe not that much better than anybody but Cena being champion, but not bad. I also couldn't help but laugh at Triple H saying the ratings were through the roof when Orton became champion. That HAD to be a joke directed at the IWC, given Orton's abysmal drawing record.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

which would totally suck and would make the push basically mean nothing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Maybe Sandow can be the Corporate Spokesperson. Instead of having Triple H or Vince out there every week. He can explain in his fabulous condesending manner to the ignoramuses why Orton makes logical sense to be the face of the WWE from the business perspective. One thing Sandow can do is draw heat from the crowds plus it adds to when Vince said weeks ago that the WWE Universe doesn't understand business. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> which would totally suck and would make the push basically mean nothing.


Agreed. I'm skeptical on the push being anything more than a filler top face and experiment while Cena has much needed time off.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena's music will hit and he'll come in and make the save as always. Massive pop. This storyline has been about one thing only in the end, get the more Golden Boy cheers. As always there's only one person in the WWE who is massively pushed and will be pushed until retirement. His name is John Cena. The rest are expendable.
God help us all. I'm dreading the comeback and him to bury this storyline setting up Cena vs Orton. Why WWE can you not stop shoving him down our throats? Listen to the people. They boo him out of the building every night.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I like Sandow but he's not credible enough for the role. And even though I'd prefer a cocky Orton with more personality similar to his 2004-2006 character, he's perfect in this position because he has the credibility to make Bryan's chase for the title worthwhile. He's a ten time champion, plus imo, better than any other choice, specially any jobber this forum roots for.



> I also couldn't help but laugh at Triple H saying the ratings were through the roof when Orton became champion. That HAD to be a joke directed at the IWC, given Orton's abysmal drawing record.


Let's put it this way, the last time Raw ratings reached the heights of 4.0 was when Orton and HHH feuded. So yeah, he's right in that sense and the numbers so far in the first two weeks have been good too.


----------



## Jof

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

The ratings line was just kayfabe FFS.


----------



## DCR

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Has Sandow won a match since MITB?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anyway, it would be amazing but they haven't given Sandow enough build for it. *He should've been given a major push from his debut and already been a world champion, much like Sheamus, then they could pull it off.* He fits the role perfectly but in order to be in the top storyline, you need credibility. That's about 5 years off, judging by how slow these idiots are with talent.


It's because Sheamus was pushed so fast and was hot shotted to the position he got to which is why he still can't get over with the fans despite being pushed hard for 3 years. Same with Del Rio.

Better for Sandow to get a slow burning push in the long run than to be hotshotted after 8 months.


----------



## Y2J_Ado

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Waiting for, that Sandow becomes










:lol


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

the sad part is, I thought triple h would have recognized it and would be against it just like the rest of us, but you're correct, it might end badly...and if I were Bryan, I'd just fucking complain!! because he works his ass off all the time yet only gets to hold the title for 5 minutes...he deserves a long reign....if he doesn't get it, you think the ratings are starting to get bad now ? oh boy!


----------



## Jof

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Crusade said:


> It's because Sheamus was pushed so fast and was hot shotted to the position he got to which is why *he still can't get over* with the fans despite being pushed hard for 3 years. Same with Del Rio.
> 
> Better for Sandow to get a slow burning push in the long run than to be hotshotted after 8 months.


WTF are you talking about? Sheamus was and is over. Watch the MITB match, he was one of the most over.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Mankind (Mick Foley) is one of the most beloved superstars of all time. If Bryan is still showing up on Raw 15 years from now as Santa Clause, I would say he has it pretty good.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Was this the "push" that people were talking about where the Wyatts might get a role intended for the shield? I'm starting to think that was going to be the case...hence them having pretty much nothing to do right now. Maybe they'll feud with Khali or something,but I am guessing heat was on the shield and they positioned the Wyatt family to take the corporate bodyguard feud...realized how incredibly stupid that would be and went with the Shield despite their attitude problems and such. It also explains how glossed over this bodyguard nonsense is and how theyre all already kind of in feuds with like Henry and Show. I just cant believe they even thought of the Wyatts for this role...thank god someone stopped that idea.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Uh....no?


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

That would have been a horrible idea and would have killed the Wyatt's. They are a cult family and wouldn't make sense for them to take orders from others.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

it wouldn't surprise me if there were attitude problems from the Shield....they deserve to go solo to show what they have.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

I highly doubt they ever considered having the Wyatt's play that role.


----------



## DCR

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

lol that would have killed the wyatts and the corporation in one shot.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I see this too much as Bryan fighting the good fight only for Cena to swoop in for the save. Unfortunately.


Likely, I think Bryan will beat Orton but im skeptical he'll overcome Triple H after that. It's too early to say really but I think Cena aiding Bryan wouldn't bother me (if it was done like Backlash 00' or Foley 99') but I don't want him to return to confront a HHH or Orton post that. 

either of those two opponents for Cena heading into Mania would be :bron3


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

fpalm.

Wyatt family is supposed to be a cult group, not fucking bodyguards. Silly thread.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> fpalm.
> 
> Wyatt family is supposed to be a cult group, not fucking bodyguards. Silly thread.


When did I say it was a good idea. Learn to read please. I was quoting F4w

"The Wyatt Family should be getting a big push soon, likely taking the spot that the Shield has had for a long time. There is still underlying heat on the Shield for reasons talked about in this newsletter in recent weeks (the Undertaker injury that kept him off this show, the big argument backstage with Orton, etc.). Wyatts are considered a HHH project, and with a few of his projects bombing (Sin Cara, Amazing Kong), he's likely going to go hard with this one."-Alvarez from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i think Cena would be a back up character the more and more I think about it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

That doesn't change the fact that your thread is stupid. Wyatt family only debut recently with their gimmick, what on earth made you think they would've changed it so soon and given them a bodyguard role?

WWE is not that stupid.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Where in the fuck did you read this shit? The Wyatts wouldn't be ANYONE'S bitch, fuck as a cult their message is against everything the Corporation stands for despite being heels.


----------



## Xevoz

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Mate, WWE would have to be absolutely fucking retarded to even CONSIDER that. Whoever fed you that info. is wrong.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Was this the "push" that people were talking about where the Wyatts might get a role intended for the shield? I'm starting to think that was going to be the case...hence them having pretty much nothing to do right now. Maybe they'll feud with Khali or something,but I am guessing heat was on the shield and they positioned the Wyatt family to take the corporate bodyguard feud...realized how incredibly stupid that would be and went with the Shield despite their attitude problems and such. It also explains how glossed over this bodyguard nonsense is and how theyre all already kind of in feuds with like Henry and Show. I just cant believe they even thought of the Wyatts for this role...thank god someone stopped that idea.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Did someone nail one too many bad ideas in your head, because you seriously need some help. You know, the fact that you could even consider just for one moment that the Wyatts being bodyguards is a fitting role is beyond me.


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: Who's going to be the first to step up?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> they eventually just go "well, he can't fire ALL of us or he won't have a show, and that's.....*bad for business*" :HHH2


That's exactly what I thought xD


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Who cares? The Wyatt Family suck and the Shield are way better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

The Wyatt Family being the Shield's replacement would blow so much ass. The Corporate Ministry was a horrible mish-mash of gimmicks, so why repeat that years later? Especially when Wyatt is getting over nicely with the crowd and would be subverted due to Orton being the corporate top dog?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

A lot of people here clearly struggle to read. Never did I say I liked the idea. Never did I think it was a smart idea. HOwever, several sites, mainly F4W and Bryan Alvarez reported that in the next role planned for the shield the wyatt family was going to replace them due to a lot of heat on the shield. My questions was in disbelief in if that could be correct. So responses like "I dont know who fed you that information" are literally as stupid as can be since I cited the publication it was written in. Please, if you are going to post in my threads...have at least an 8th grade education. Thank you.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Hell no.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*



heelguy95 said:


> Did someone nail one too many bad ideas in your head, because you seriously need some help. You know, the fact that you could even consider just for one moment that the Wyatts being bodyguards is a fitting role is beyond me.


Were your parents first cousins who also couldn't read? Because your response is AIDS. Full blown fuckin AIDS. A well known wrestling writer said 3 weeks ago the Shields next job might go to the Wyatts. I was simply asking in disbelief if this is the job they meant because it would have been terrible and even said thank god its not if even being considered. So shut your mouth, dont post in my threads and please dont reproduce. Society is struggling already.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Keep the Wyatts as far away from Raw, Smackdown and PPVs as possible. Keep them on Superstars/Main Event/Saturday Morning Slam/NXT.


----------



## Jof

*Re: Were They Really Going to Give the Corporation Bodyguard Role to the Wyatts?*

Unless Alvarez's boyfriend Dave Meltzer confirms this, there is no point in discussing.


----------



## squeelbitch

*what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

lets say he sides with the corporation and helps take out the likes of bryan and big show but instead of coming out and acting the bad guy, he keeps his gimmick and mic work the exact same as his babyface character.

the same goes for sheamus.

u think it would work in a way that the kids wouldn't understand and would still support cena/sheamus and buy their merch, whilst the clued up fans get what's going on and actually boo cena for all the right reasons?


----------



## x78

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

I don't know why the fuck that would happen but he'd probably receive about the same amount of boos he does now.


----------



## Old_John

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

He's already vilified by any semi-intelligent adult wrestling fan for catering to little dipshits. If he pretends to be joining a heel faction without acting the part, he's pretty much f*cked beyond the point of return.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

I think he'd draw massive heat, everyone would cheer a heel Cena, but if he keeps smiling keeps sucking the fans dicks for a reaction, we'd hate it and boo the shit out of him, doing a good job as a heel.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

A corporate Cena who still swears by hustle, loyalty and respect. The hypocrisy alone would make him the biggest heel on the roster. I like it.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

He'd be the condescending heel and that'll only make the kids and women boo him while the man children cheer him.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

It wouldn't make alot of sense, but we would all hate him anyways.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

Since he got pedigreed at SummerSlam he has had 2 good beatings by The Sheild and a couple of RKO's from Orton and its been brilliant to see!

I know everyone on this forum loves Bryan but it cant just be me who doesnt like him at all. Im all for HHH and Orton!

Bryan is a very good wrestler, yes, but I just hate his character and horrible appearance.

Really enjoying this corperate angle right now and long may it continue. 

Please dont close this post Admins, this is a forum and we are meant to be able to express our opinions. I say this as I have made a post disliking Bryan in the past and it got closed in seconds!


----------



## Jof

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

I'm just enjoying HHH owning the entire roster week afer week. _#DABOSS_


----------



## GL7200

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

Hate it, despise it, and I want it to stop. On a side note, good job WWE, you are making this angle compelling! You are having Orton look capable without actually having to be go over Bryan.

Yes, Orton beat Bryan after a pedigree!

Yes, Orton could hit an RKO following a Cerberus Bomb!

Yes, Orton can sneak attack after a steel cage! 

By all accounts doesn't this make Orton untouchable?

NO, NO, NO! And that is perfect. Orton looks capable, we know he is kayfabe deadly, and with a faction he is all the more scary. Can Bryan overcome this? Will any superstar stand up to the McMahon/Helmsely Faction!?! Dammit WWE, you are making me want to watch the product closely so I can see Daniel Bryan finally put Knee's to Faces!

I hate the beatings, but isn't that the best reaction?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

I enjoy it. Finally, WWE are learning how to build a great babyface to oppose a greater heel/heel faction. Gee, the babyface actually looks vunerable and helpless against a dominating heel and it's associates.

You don't say?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

Yeah it's good for you now.. How are you going to feel when Daniel Bryan wins the Championship at the end of it? That's ultimately what's going to happen... To me it doesn't matter what happens in this feud, I like Bryan, HHH and Orton. I'm just going to enjoy it.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

I know Bryan will win the title evantually but im sure it will continue to be a great story with corperate alliance!


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

Yeah because at the end, Bryan will the title, and the Corporation 2.0 will crumble.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

It's good in the way that they're doing their best to create a hateable heel group rather than just a cool one, so often they give up the 'babyface gets revenge' moment far too early in the storyline, and they don't leave enough time for the heel to get that great reaction, and the face to get that great reaction and investment from the fans which creates a great story. They really need to hold off on that really great moment for Bryan where he stands tall, because it'll mean more in the long run if they do.

I find myself wanting Bryan to overcome the odds, and becoming more invested in the characters/storyline than I have in a long while, which is what your supposed to feel.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

Guess it's for different reasons but I'm enjoying just as buildup to see DB get some revenge or waiting for the week that DB finally gets some help or the upperhand on the Corporation. My only fear is that the people helping DB might overshadow him. *cough Cena *cough


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

After a very long time,we have a babyface that is getting cheered and heels that are getting booed.



Pacmanboi said:


> . My only fear is that the people helping DB might overshadow him. *cough Cena *cough


I don't want any Daniel Bryan to be surrounded by someone who is good on the mic.That's all that matters.



jamal. said:


> Yeah because at the end, Bryan will the title, and the Corporation 2.0 will crumble.


Daniel Bryan gets screwed again and again till he finally wins the title.Then HHH announces the new Corporate Champion,John Cena.That single moment would make this storyline legendary


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*



Pacmanboi said:


> Guess it's for different reasons but I'm enjoying just as buildup to see DB get some revenge or waiting for the week that DB finally gets some help or the upperhand on the Corporation. My only fear is that the people helping DB might overshadow him. *cough Cena *cough


Pretty much this for me. 

This is the strong heel we need and now people can truly invest in the face. I too am looking forward to seeing how they get DB to take on this powerful team. And once the brave faces decide to step up, we'll have some fresh strong faces ready to go.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

Uh god keep Cena away from this angle, he always has his face stuck everywhere and this is one angle I don't want his face in.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

Cena joining a bully stable?

I don't know if that's good for business.

:HHH2


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

He would be one of the best heels in History.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

Although I hate Cena and I would like to see him heel... I like the idea. It would be something very different. So different WWE would never do it. He could talk about the same stuff he allways does, how he doesnt apreciate what trips and Orton are doing, but just accepting it, cause its better for business. 

Then he would slowly begin his journy to dark side. And in wrestlemania beat takers streak in a true heelish way.

It would really be good for business


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

This thread is just, no. Cena isn't turning yet, if he ever does it'll be later on in his career towards the end, when it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: what if cena came back and joined the corp but keeps the same gimmick?*

Cena is going to be the one saving Bryan when he returns, that is the life in the WWE


----------



## kiguel182

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*

I'm enjoying it but not for the same reasons as you....

I love Bryan and heel HHH so this has been great, HHH just being a badass and Bryan as the ultimate underdog. Good stuff.


----------



## Mike Hero

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*



GL7200 said:


> Yes, Orton could hit an RKO following a *Cerberus Bomb!*


This...This is the name for the Shield's Tag Finisher.. You sir are a scholar.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*



kiguel182 said:


> I'm enjoying it but not for the same reasons as you....
> 
> I love Bryan and heel HHH so this has been great, HHH just being a badass and Bryan as the ultimate underdog. Good stuff.


I think that's the same reasons as everyone.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Don't see Cena turning until WWE change their target audience, or its to start a new era which would coincide with WWE changing their audience

I hope they drag this out for a while, having HHH/Orton/Shield screw Bryan and try to keep him down and a few times Bryan looks like he is getting the upper hand with a few teasers like he fights off the shield and finally gets a hand on HHH or Vince to only then get the RKO from Orton and then the Shield go back to a beat down, then say after NOC they have a big celebration ceremony as Orton has kept the title through a screw job and then Bryan comes out and ruins it and just when it looks like another beat down will happen Big Shows music hits


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> And here's your typical side-stepping response. It seems that anytime someone makes a valid point in response to you, your go-to response is "why so angry LOL?" or "Calm down LOL", instead of continuing discussion. :rolleyes


This would imply you had a valid point to begin with. Which you didn't. I'm not side stepping anything and I did continue the discussion by responding to you. You say Sandow has little credibility in comparison to Orton. That's all that needs to be said. So because Orton has tattoos and 'looks' like a rebellious character he can't be a Corporate Champion? That makes....no sense. Orton looks like a superstar. That's the point WWE are making and the point that seems to be going over your head. But hey, if you'd rather Bryan be up against the almighty goofy Damien Sandow who can't win a match to save his life instead of a rejuvenated, established and serious heel Randy Orton then more power to you. Pretty sure you'd be complaining about that too though because WWE didn't choose somebody with enough credibility to put Bryan over.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow in Orton's place? YES.

Although to be fair, he will be a Corporate Champion some time in the future, he has the exact attitude for the role. Too bad we gotta have Orton as champion, if only they had built up Sandow a bit more at this point. Sandow should have no problem surpassing Orton, he's far more talented on the mic and is just all around more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

The average member of the WWE Universe is a mouth breathing ignoramus who cheer for a hairy midget goblin with a three letter catchphrase that is quite frankly non to dissimilar to any of you failures in attendance. You, the WWE Universe, deserve better. You deserve an intellectual superior to be the face of the company that you can be proud of. I, Damien Sandow, the intellectual savior of the masses, proclaim myself the new face of the WWE. You're welcome :sandow


----------



## redunk808

Heel Orton should ditch the RKO. It's always been way more over than him. Ditch it just to piss off the fans.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A.Lestranj

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think Punk is going to help Bryan to defeat the corporation, and then turn on him.


----------



## Smitson

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



A.Lestranj said:


> I think Punk is going to help Bryan to defeat the corporation, and then turn on him.


That would(surprisingly) be so much better with Cena instead of Punk.


----------



## A.Lestranj

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yeah, think about it. Bryan is going to win the wwe championship but CM Punk turn on him beacause he is "the best in the world" and deserves to be wwe champion. And that would make him one of the best heels from recent history.


----------



## AJFanBoy89

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

just throw in CM Punk and AJ Lee to have Team Daniel Bryan and we are set.


----------



## ABrown

AJFanBoy89 said:


> just throw in CM Punk and AJ Lee to have Team Daniel Bryan and we are set.


:StephenA2 

AJ has no business in this storyline

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*



BIG E WINNING said:


> I enjoy it. Finally, WWE are learning how to build a great babyface to oppose a greater heel/heel faction. Gee, the babyface actually looks vunerable and helpless against a dominating heel and it's associates.
> 
> You don't say?


They always knew how to do it. They just didn't. Which is really sad.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



redunk808 said:


> Heel Orton should ditch the RKO. It's always been way more over than him. Ditch it just to piss off the fans.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think he's going to stop hitting it out of nowhere, like on Raw where he held Bryan for a couple of seconds before driving him down.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton never hits it out of nowhere. He almost always sets the move up and the other times it's when his opponents back is turned and you still see it coming.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Slowhand said:


> Orton never hits it out of nowhere. He almost always sets the move up and the other times it's when his opponents back is turned and you still see it coming.


Never? 

Gah, you know what I meant anyway. I think he's going to stop hitting the move with the explosive jump.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

He's hit like a Stunner a few times. If he completely ripped off Austins move, that might bring some heat.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm gonna be honest, I'd fucking love to see Johnny Ace in the Corporation as RAW GM. Maddox feels out of place. Like, yeah he's a heel GM, but he just feels like he's...there. There's nothing to link him with the Corporation, other than the fact he's RAW GM. I don't mind Maddox, I'd just prefer if he was replaced with Laurinaitis.

Adding Johnny would be great. The guy's so hate-able, he could easily be the new Yes man to Triple H. It makes sense too, for his character anyway, sucking up to higher authority even after everything that happened between them. 

HASHTAGYOUGOTTHETOUCH.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

- Orton Keeps the title until the Royal Rumble beating Bryan, Big Show, Mark Henry, and Dolph Ziggler, etc, in the upcoming months with the help of The EPIC Corp.

- Bryan goes through obstacle after obstacle that's thrown at him( sorta like Austin but in his own way )and has to fight for his spot in the Rumble because that will be his only chance left at getting a legit title shot opportunity due to HHH constanley fucking him over and he wins the damn thing from the EPIC #1 spot

- Vince starting to have second thoughts about HHH and his intentions and he sees that he needs to stop him but, it leads to a EPIC SLAP & PEDIGREE at the Royal Rumble in a PPV promo segment 

- CM Punk after months from dealing with Heyman finally starts his path to become champion once again and thus entering the Corp. territory( feud ) and he will finally be the one who defeats Randy Orton for the championship in another EPIC Punk match

- Vince is pissed and wants to kick HHH's ass and stop him but he can't because he's to old so he asks non other than John Cena in an EPIC return for help against his family who is trying to ruin his business

- Punk and Bryan continue to be the hottest superstars in the WWE and they finally get past all the bullshit after a hard fought year and they finally meet in an EPIC Rivalry which both will be sorely focused on each other, the WWE Championship, and to see who is the the best, just like Rock and Austin 2001, fucking EPIC I know 

- Meanwhile Paul will want to keep getting paid after recovering from an EPIC beatdown so around this time Brock will be back and go after Taker when he shows up to destroy The Shield and this will be Paul's way of trying to get under the skin of Punk by having Brock taking on the Streak at WMXXX

- Orton will have whatever's leftover so use your imagination for the best possible outcome for him 


That all leads to this.......in specific order 

Wrestlemania 30.........

*The Beast vs The Streak:* Brock Lesner w/ Paul vs The Undertaker No DQ
*The Power vs The People:* Triple H w/ Stephanie vs John Cena w/ Vince
*The Best vs The Best:* WWE Champion CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan 

And the best results for this situation is the following.....


Brock vs Taker- This match will be brutal like we know it will because Taker is the MAN and can take a hit! *The Undertaker wins* after another EPIC MOTYC 

HHH vs Cena- This will decide the fate of the company and will have EPIC Attitude Era Fuckery! *John Cena wins* and puts the final nail on The Corp. coffin after Punk and Bryan left their marks 

Punk vs Bryan- This will be the main event as the two Biggest Stars face off after their EPIC journey to reach the holy grail of proffesional wrestling and will be the best match on the card and it will have "this is awesome, CM PUNK, DANIEL BRYAN, YES, NO" chants all throughout the match! *Daniel Bryan wins* after the MOTD lol and he and Punk shake hands out of respect and the fans clap and cheer for both. HHH comes down and cuts a EPIC dickhead ( Hunter will be pissed kayfabe) promo on Punk and Bryan while walking down the ramp trying to ruin their moment . And as soon as he enters the ring, Punk kicks HHH in the head and gives him the GTS and Bryan gives him the EPIC running knee to the face thus finally burying The Game lol. Daniel then gets in Punk face to let him know that still goes for him also ( the knee to HHH ) and says he's the best. Punk retaliates with a GTS to Bryan and Punk music plays as he walks up the ramp. This will establish Punk as still the loner (like Austin) and Bryan the WWE Champ Yes! (Champion of the People like Rocky).

I know this shit is EPIC


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Anyone else realy enjoying seeing Daniel Bryan take some good beatings?!*



KO Bossy said:


> They always knew how to do it. They just didn't. Which is really sad.


I should have said remembered but yeah, you get the point.


----------



## AJFanBoy89

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I want AJ vs Stephanie.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*



TakeMyGun said:


> Did anyone think this was odd for HHH to say? It kind of put down Orton IMO, he seemed like HHH's bitch. But, I might just be over thinking things, thoughts?


I thought it was an interesting thing to say too. Perhaps it's a window glance into how the angle will play out?


----------



## scooterAustin

*Why Randy Orton?*

Out of all the people in WWE why did they choose Randy to be the "Corporate Champion"? Not saying it was a bad move, but Im curious why! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*

Because he's pretty! rton2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*

Because he's Vince's favourite wrestler ever. Duh.


----------



## scooterAustin

So is Rhodes, Ziggler, ect. I think it would have been much better if they chose an up and comer like Bryan rather a veteran. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*

Because he's the only mother fucker left for Vince to choose.

:vince4


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*










That's why. And nothing else, much like his career.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*

Well, Orton has the "Corporate" look (he's huge) and is the biggest star to fit the position. He also wanted to turn heel for a long time.


Also, he hadnt been involved in many important storylines for a while. The storyline fit for Orton, and the time was right.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: Why Randy Orton?*

Because he's the perfect WWE wrestler. He fits "Corporate Champion" to a tee.


----------



## Bagelalmond

*Cena as corporate champion*

Can we have cena turn heel when he comes back from his elbow injury? Let's have him turn against daniel bryan and have the corporation screw randy orton over, and HHH the next night announces that "randy was only in here because cena was out. as much as randy is an A superstar, cena is better and should replace randy's spot and as the face of the WWE"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why not?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: "I consider that WWE championship my personal property Randy Orton just holds it"*



henrymark said:


> I thought it was an interesting thing to say too. Perhaps it's a window glance into how the angle will play out?


Maybe but I doubt that was the intention. WWE doesn't think that far ahead anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Because he's got voices in his head, and God damnit, they talk to him, yeah, they talk to him.

rton2


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Because he's got voices in his head, and God damnit, they talk to him, yeah, they talk to him.
> 
> rton2


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Because he's the only one credible enough to put over Bryan? is everybody forgetting the entire point of this storyline: Establishing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

There was an interview with Ziggler recently:



> “If you’ve been familiar with WWE for the last 10 years or so, you would understand without Triple H coming up front and coming out and saying this is our hand picked guy, he’s the face, no matter what we’re behind him,” Ziggler said. “If you’ve been watching for the last 10 years or so, you’d already know that they made up their mind about him long time ago. No matter what he does, good or bad, they’re behind him and they’ll go out of their way to cut peoples legs from underneath them to make sure Randy comes out looking great.”
> 
> “So, the fact that it’s now out in the open, and I’m allowed to comment on it, it actually makes me sick. I’m really happy for Randy, he’s awesome, he’s so good at this. It makes me mad how good he is. But the opportunities that he gets over and over again makes that chip on my shoulder feel that much bigger to me. I wanna go out there and prove that they’re wrong, prove [to] Triple H that he backed the wrong guy for the last 10 years, and no matter what, I’m going to come out on top, one way or the other.”


Talking about Orton.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

could Ziggler become the IWC guy? talk about what IWC have been saying for years on live TV?


----------



## Al Borland

*Orton (Spoiler)*

Very nWo-esque eh?


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

Best I have seen of Orton in a while. The best part was him having the Shield show the audience the beating.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

On Smackdown we finally got a taste of full-on heel Randy. Haven't found Orton this entertaining since... ever. I believe Orton is at his best right now.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

What's the spoiler??


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

He's definitely more heel on Smackdown than he is on Raw. Best I've seen him in a long time as the end, even if I am still kinda finding him bland (I'm just kinda expecting too much from him, how Internet-ish of me!)


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

Compelling thread.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



scooterAustin said:


> So is Rhodes, Ziggler, ect. I think it would have been much better if they chose an up and comer like Bryan rather a veteran.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Those 2 aren't legit enough to make this angle work by being their top guy and it would be retarded to turn Bryan heel.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

When I think about Raw like 3 years ago the improvement in talent and storylines is very positive.

Future looks good.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

Randy gets more chances to show off his heel persona on Smackdown. Unfortunately many people watching Raw are unaware of this, and on Raw, the focus is on Bryan vs HHH. HHH is doing great, but have Randy do something other than just standing around.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

Well would you look at that, with time Orton is getting more heelish and entertaining. Who'd have thunk it! It's almost as if... we should have... _patience._



Quoth the Raven said:


> *Randy gets more chances to show off his heel persona on Smackdown. Unfortunately many people watching Raw are unaware of this,* and on Raw, the focus is on Bryan vs HHH. HHH is doing great, but have Randy do something other than just standing around.


This is exactly what I'm worried about mate. He seems to be getting more focus as a heel on Smackdown and not Raw. Hopefully this changes soon and they actually recap what he did on Smackdown on Raw next week this time to show the Raw audience what he's become.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

For non Smackdown viewers, you guys should check out at least the opening segment and the main event.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



A$AP said:


> When I think about Raw like 3 years ago the improvement in talent and storylines is very positive.
> 
> Future looks good.


When I think about when I came back to watching wrestling in the summer of 2010 I see the improvement. I love it.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## Screwball

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Glad he's figured out how to lift the title so that it isn't upside-down....


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I like that Hunter's using the King of Kings theme again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Because the King of Kings theme is more of a dictator-like theme so I'm glad as well.

After watching Smackdown tonight, the Corporation is not only picking up major steam for all parties involved but now they have me emotionally invested, which I haven't done for an angle since Punk/Cena in 2011. Great television for that angle tonight.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Whoa, when Ambrose gave him the title, i'm sure he was upset because he probably will never be able to hold that title.....the WWE being the WWE, they probably won't give another indy guy a chance at the top, Bryan and Punk might be the last ones......and also, I cant wait for Bryan to write Yes Yes Yes with spray paint on Orton.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> Whoa, when Ambrose gave him the title, i'm sure he was upset because he probably will never be able to hold that title.....the WWE being the WWE, they probably won't give another indy guy a chance at the top, Bryan and Punk might be the last ones......and also, I cant wait for Bryan to write Yes Yes Yes with spray paint on Orton.


Everyone loves Ambrose and he's still young. If he doesn't get the championship, that'll be the real surprise.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

well Reigns fits their profile moreso than the others..and i'm afraid Vince doesnt want an indy guy to be at the top all the time.....


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> Whoa, when Ambrose gave him the title, i'm sure he was upset because he probably will never be able to hold that title.....the WWE being the WWE, they probably won't give another indy guy a chance at the top, Bryan and Punk might be the last ones......and also, I cant wait for Bryan to write Yes Yes Yes with spray paint on Orton.


ambrose is 27 and its his rookie year on the main roster, he is taller and is better built than either punk or bryan, great promo so no reason he doesn't one day become wwe champion


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Just watched Smackdown 

:mark: 

THAT moment when Bryan made the run in with the chair, _THAT_ is what Bryan needs to be right now, pissed off with a motive, he doesn't have to cut 15 minute promo's and tell us what he's going to do and he loves us for being with him, actions speak louder than words and his style in the ring is what's got him to this point. 

That Ending too was amazing, DAT NWO FINISH rton2

Brilliant storytelling going on right now


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Awesome ending to SD, and while I'm bummed I couldn't make SD due to school, the pop Vegas gave Bryan was great.

Orton and HHH were great heels tonight too :mark:


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

are they really going with the NWO? I'm not a fan of that at all...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No, they are not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It was just because of what happened on RAW with the car if anybody remembers. :lol

Would LOL if they did milk it thou.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*



Al Borland said:


> Very nWo-esque eh?


Haha, I started laughing when the shield got out the spray can and Randy sprayed poor little Daniel, NO! Reminiscing when NWO use to do it..Hall always said it ...Always imatated but never duplicated!.

Loved it by the way.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*



Bob-Carcass said:


> What's the spoiler??


West Coast viewers who have Cable haven't seen Smackdown yet :vince2

Orton was great tonight. Hopefully this kind of character carries over to RAW.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Best I have seen of Orton in a while. The best part was him having the Shield show the audience the beating.


Orton knows how to work a crowd - loved that part too


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah but black spray paint just like them? hmmm oh well...but the only difference was that the NWO always painted the opponent's back.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I love how the main storylines now are being transferred into Smackdown now as well. Granted Cena is injured (along with Sheamus) as it being the reason but Smackdown feels SO fresh to see as not just a B show or the inferior brand but the continuation of what culminated on Monday's RAW. Smackdown episodes like tonight should feel like that on a weekly basis.

Once again, DAT THUNDEROUS POP Bryan got on multiple occasions tonight speaks volumes of how much he's earned everything he'll be rewarded with in the end. They ALMOST had the chance with Punk but maybe, just maybe, this is the year (and therefore the era) that finally breaks the Cena monopoly.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

best part: when he told the Shield to drag Bryan around each corner of the ring showing off his beaten body to the crowd..that was awesome.so heel


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

OW BROTHER :HHH2 rton2


----------



## fjawodfc

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*



PGSucks said:


> West Coast viewers who have Cable haven't seen Smackdown yet


Or people who use DVRs.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I was going to make a thread on this.

Sanndow has so much charisma and mic skills.

He will play the holier than thou version, mock Bryan's beard, play up his own, his physique and height and grace in the ring along with his Intellectual Prowess and really destroy Bryan calling him a troll.

This would get Sandow huge heat and work the crowd who would be mad in for Bryan.

Sandow has so fantastic Mic Skills and would carry the Corporation Angle along with HHH.

Orton has little charisma and mic skills. And he is too old to be called "THE FUTURE".

It needs some young fresh guy who can actually be the future.

I am still hoping they drop Orton somehow and take Sandow.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

If anyone should be Orton's spot right now it should be Barrett.


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow >>>> a piece of dog shit >>>> Orton


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

Was brilliant tonight. 

GET HIM UP rton2

POWERBOMB HIS ASS rton2


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Hmmm...heel Trips and heel Sandow together...that's the kind of combination that could spark some potential GOAT heel promos.

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME=the hour is upon us to commence the contest

"Daniel Bryan, you representing this fine company as its champion is, quite simply put, a laughably flawed financial maneuver."

"I agree Damien, its bad for business."


Gee, I'm getting kinda tingly thinking about the possibilities. Problem is Sandow spent so much time jobbing needlessly that he doesn't have the cred Orton does.


----------



## VRsick

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow is a joke character. He is in line with santino. Among the worst in the wwe.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

sandow hasn't had one successful feud yet (I was disappointed in the Rhodes feud, it should have been so much more). I usually agree with you Thanos but..HHH has the right guy for the job. Mine. Yours. Our WWE Champion Randy Orton!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



VRsick said:


> Sandow is a joke character. He is in line with santino. Among the worst in the wwe.


:bosh


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

I was kinda bummed by the performance of Orton & Bryan thus far, Orton wasn't heel enough & Bryan smiled too much, this time Orton was heeling it up & Bryan showed some emotions other than goofy smiles.

I hope they carry this over to Raw.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

OP with possibly the worst thread opener i've seen in a while fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Up until Smackdown, the Bryan/Orton feud was somewhat disappointing, Orton wasn't heel enough (thus getting big & sometimes massive cheers), & Bryan was smiling 99% of the time. It was all HHH up until this point, Orton & Bryan were just in the background.

I really hope we see that progression on Raw.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

it's been a long ass time since I said this, but man SD was awesome

this is too surreal, they're building new stars in an awesome major storyline, with Triple h being the main heel

am I being too optimistic or does anyone else share the same feeling ? if this momentum continues then all of Daniel Bryan, The Shield, and Dolph Ziggler would benefit greatly from the current angle


----------



## truk83

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> I used to be a huge fan of Orton back in his evolution and legend killer days, because the guy was the perfect cocky corporate face of Vince McMahon's ideal champion. I had hopes that once Orton turned heel and joined this new Corporation, he'd revert back to that character and come in clean shaven wearing a suit and, you know, having a personality again. However, at least so far, this doesn't seem to be the case and he's still the monotone viper character taking 10 second pauses before each word which is then delivered in the same pitch as every other word.
> 
> I can't help but feel that they used the wrong MITB holder in this storyline and it should have been Damien Sandow. I think Sandow could play this role amazingly and could actually be just as/close to as entertaining as the Rock was as the corporate champion. Imagine the hilarious segments he could have with Bryan and HHH that would undoubtedly elevate all parties. Let me know your thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picture it :


Yes, I agree. Orton shouldn't be anywhere near this angle. This would have put Sandow over. He has been with the company 10 years, his time was now. Orton really didn't need this at all. Great post.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I love how the main storylines now are being transferred into Smackdown now as well. Granted Cena is injured (along with Sheamus) as it being the reason but Smackdown feels SO fresh to see as not just a B show or the inferior brand but the continuation of what culminated on Monday's RAW. Smackdown episodes like tonight should feel like that on a weekly basis.
> 
> Once again, DAT THUNDEROUS POP Bryan got on multiple occasions tonight speaks volumes of how much he's earned everything he'll be rewarded with in the end. They ALMOST had the chance with Punk but maybe, just maybe, this is the year (and therefore the era) that finally breaks the Cena monopoly.


Yeah, definitely a good pop.

I just wish Bryan didn't stand in the ring after throwing his arms up to do the YES chant. I liked how he ran down with the chair to be serious and clean house, and would have really preferred him to stay that way. Going back to the motion kinda made him into that pandering guy we saw on Monday (that I hope we don't see again), I felt. No more cheesy face Bryan, just stick with the seriousness. He got fucked over, he should be livid. Have him shout up the ramp, threaten them, do something.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> Just picture it :


I did
Then I pictured changing the channel - just natural progression, I can't even pretend he's not boring


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Fandanceboy said:


> I did
> Then I pictured changing the channel - just natural progression, I can't even pretend he's not boring


You must change the channel every time Orton appears on TV then.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, definitely a good pop.
> 
> I just wish Bryan didn't stand in the ring after throwing his arms up to do the YES chant. I liked how he ran down with the chair to be serious and clean house, and would have really preferred him to stay that way. Going back to the motion kinda made him into that pandering guy we saw on Monday (that I hope we don't see again), I felt. No more cheesy face Bryan, just stick with the seriousness. He got fucked over, he should be livid. Have him shout up the ramp, threaten them, do something.


I agree. It's an issue I've addressed since the angle. If you were in Bryan's shoes and you just won the ultimate pinnacle in the business only for people to screw you over five minutes later and stop you by any means from letting you taste that feeling again, I sure as hell wouldn't be smiling or even talking, really. I'm coming after people's heads and making them regret that decision. I'm sure Bryan will get to that point and by the looks of Smackdown tonight, it's heading there but he doesn't need to always acknowledge the YES chants. Not saying Bryan isn't over and I'm not saying that he's only over because of the YES chants but I would love for him to expand his arsenal when it comes to his promo work and let the crowd naturally cheer or chant with him. It looks like whenever he does the YES chants, not saying that he is, it's a crutch for him to stay in his momentum and he needs to break from it in order to not be pigeonholed.


----------



## rkomarkorton

*Im marking out bro!!!!*

The New Coporation=Goats


----------



## The One

*Re: Im marking out bro!!!!*

Oh shit! nWo style!


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Hell no.

His gimmick is a deluded intellectual who believes everyone is dumb. That's it. He doesn't have the look Randy has, nor the wrestling pedigree...

...or basically anything Randy has that accentuates the Corporation persona even more.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't think the hand waves were cheesy or not serious, he ran down the ramp, kicked ass and cleaned house, now it's time to boast about it and wave your dick to your rival's face

it's what top faces do, like Austin with flipping the bird or drinking the beer, or Rock with the Just Bring It, or Cena with the You Can't See Me, it's a show of power, it helps get the face more over

however I'd mind if Bryan shows up on Monday all smiles and chuckles in a typical Cena mode, hopefully he doesn't and I'm keeping good faith in this storyline


----------



## brahmabull316

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

it made more sense for randy to be the corporate champ damien wouldve been to random and orton fits the persona better


----------



## UCSM

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow got beard, so NO!NO!NO!


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Orton (Spoiler)*

4/10

Forgot the "W" :hogan2


----------



## babycitagirl

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Here's my predix on the Corporation angle.

Next one to go Corporate - ADR.

Next ones to be targeted - RVD and Ricardo.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



babycitagirl said:


> Here's my predix on the Corporation angle.
> 
> Next one to go Corporate - ADR.
> 
> Next ones to be targeted - RVD and Ricardo.
> 
> Just sayin'.


too soon, and completely unstructured 

I see Big Show turning heel for the 413th time in his career, but at this point I don't mind it, seen as him joining the CORP will boost it's credibility and adds more heat to it


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Rocky Mark said:


> I don't think the hand waves were cheesy or not serious, he ran down the ramp, kicked ass and cleaned house, now it's time to boast about it and wave your dick to your rival's face
> 
> it's what top faces do, like Austin with flipping the bird or drinking the beer, or Rock with the Just Bring It, or Cena with the You Can't See Me, it's a show of power, it helps get the face more over
> 
> however I'd mind if Bryan shows up on Monday all smiles and chuckles in a typical Cena mode, hopefully he doesn't and I'm keeping good faith in this storyline


I dunno, there's definitely a different tier. Like the middle finger, that was around long before Austin and was always meant to be a vulgar insult. And the same with Just Bring It, a guy motioning for an opponent to come at him in that manner wasn't invented by Rock. They just took that fame to another level. You Can't See Me I always found really stupid. The phrase itself doesn't make sense and seeing this guy try to be a badass by waving his hand in front of his face always made me laugh because it was in all actuality really uncool. Like in a fight, if you flipped off a guy or told him to come at you like Rock did, that displays a cool kind of arrogance. If you did the You Can't See Me Thing, you'd look like a total dork. That's kinda how I view the YES chants.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Im marking out bro!!!!*

I've really gotta start watching smack down, I was on youtube earlier and saw I missed a couple of good AJ segments and now this.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Im marking out bro!!!!*

I marked out when The Shield aligned with Randy Orton. That's a sick faction.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Im marking out bro!!!!*

Holy shit, a cool segment on Smackdown?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Im marking out bro!!!!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/928017-official-corporation-thread.html


----------



## azhkz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Just finished watching smackdown and good God, How GOAT was the opening segment with Triple H. He is such a GOAT heel. I loved the way he put Miz, Ziggler in matches and made Big Show sit at ringside and watch with no interference. As far as I'm concerned, he is by far the best part of the entire corporation angle.


----------



## 450clash12x

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I see RVD winning that title then Ryback going corporate and taking that title, or as someone said ADR goes corporate and RVD gets targeted


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I actually thought Smackdown did better in terms of progressing this angle than RAW did.


----------



## babycitagirl

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



450clash12x said:


> I see RVD winning that title then Ryback going corporate and taking that title, or as someone said ADR goes corporate and RVD gets targeted


I also see this. And before y'all start throwing things, hear me out.

After ADR goes Corporate, both RVD and Ricardo are targeted. In fact, Trips *kayfabe* fires RVD and orders Ricardo to go back to ADR, giving him until the end of the post-NOC edition of RAW to make his decision

Ricardo makes his decision. But not the one the Corporation wants to hear. Instead, he *kayfabe* drops character and unleashes an epic pipebomb, revealing that he has opened his eyes to the truth and that the Corporation are a pack of dogs who don't know how to respect others. He targets them one by one, saving the worst of his venom for ADR - and putting it out there that he is more than just a comedy act.

Not quite CM Punk proportions, but it would be fun to see.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> I actually thought Smackdown did better in terms of progressing this angle than RAW did.


Yup. That's how it should be. Smackdown picking up where RAW left off instead of Smackdown being used a filler show with nothing interesting happening. It gives Smackdown much more meaning. I hope they stick with this format.


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



450clash12x said:


> I see RVD winning that title then Ryback going corporate and taking that title, or as someone said ADR goes corporate and RVD gets targeted


That would be the best thing for Rybsck.
With the bullying angle and a corporate alliance ,he might be interesting.
I hated Ryback at first but warmed up to him after he went heel.


----------



## Revil Fox

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

No. I like Sandow, but one of the reasons this storyline works is because of the way Orton has been booked over the last few years.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



UCSM said:


> Sandow got beard, so NO!NO!NO!


So does Orton? What's your point exactly?


----------



## Upgrayedd

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Absolutely not. I like Sandow. He has a lot of potential. But Orton is absolutely the right guy for this role.


----------



## UCSM

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> So does Orton? What's your point exactly?


Sandow just doesn't fit in the corporate "Face of the company" image, Orton does. Orton have got a really small beard, corporate haircut and great physique whilst Sandow just looks like Bryan's (below image version) tall elder brother.

http://www.wwe.com/f/video/thumb/2013/08/20130805_RAW_bryan.jpg


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I just finished watching yesterdays smackdown. DB beatdown have ended Raws and Smackdowns 4 times in a row now. Its time WWE does something different. Im not saying DB needs to go over the whole corporation at the end of the show. Just something different would be nice. Like that DB would escape the beatdown by kicking one Shield member to the head and running to the crowd, showing them middle finger, or something like that. It is starting to get stale and too predictable.


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Meh, it's only been two weeks. If the same is still happening by the end of this/next week then I'd agree with you. I'm just really enjoying the McMahon/Triple H/Orton/Shield super alliance at the moment. One of the few things I've properly enjoyed in WWE in the past few years.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

It's been just 2-3 weeks.The storyline has been fantastic so far


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

It's been 2 weeks fpalm.

Impatience strikes once again!


----------



## Spirit Soul

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Jesus Christ have some patience.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

2 weeks...lots of people watching leading to huge ratings. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It's been just 2-3 weeks.The storyline has been fantastic so far


Agreed, people need to have patience you have to make the Bad guy's look unbeatable and dangerous, it shows what an uphill battle Bryan has on his hands. It will justify the ending when he wins the WWE title back.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Jof said:


> WTF are you talking about? Sheamus was and is over. Watch the MITB match, he was one of the most over.


Don't know what fans you've been listening to, he gets tepid reactions in about 95% of the arenas he steps in. Casuals don't buy him and neither do the hardcore fans.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Not saying the storyline hasnt been awesome. It has. But for the first time today watching smackdown, I was like :fpalm this again. If they want to do that spraying no to DB:s chest next raw, okay. But after that I would really like to see something different.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

You guys get tired so quickly.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Onehitwonder said:


> Not saying the storyline hasnt been awesome. It has. But for the first time today watching smackdown, I was like :fpalm this again. If they want to do that spraying no to DB:s chest next raw, okay. But after that I would really like to see something different.


It wouldn't make sense if Bryan went on Raw this week and beat the crap out of the Shield and Orton, you have to make the fan's wait and wait then when it happens the Arena will pop like crazy. You seem like you lack any patience this is a slow building feud not a rush job.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

The only guy that can be a better Corporate Champion is John Cena


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



hardyorton said:


> It wouldn't make sense if Bryan went on Raw this week and beat the crap out of the Shield and Orton, you have to make the fan's wait and wait then when it happens the Arena will pop like crazy. You seem like you lack any patience this is a slow building feud not a rush job.


Like I said in my OP he doesnt need to go over the whole corporation. It is slow build up yes, but every show doesnt need to end the same way.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I like it.Finally they are booking the heels and babyfaces properly. Heels are suppose to look super strong and the faces vulnerable. Not like Cena and Sheamus who seem to come out on top every week and made the heels look pathetic.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

That sounds great. Sandow with the title around his shoulder, wearing a suit, his fantastic promos on Bryan. That would be so great but I don't mind Orton in the story.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Orton was anything but monotone Viper on Smackdown last night, give it a watch.

Also Sandow is nowhere near as physically impressive as Orton. They're pushing Orton's looks as a massive reason behind why he was picked as "The Face of the WWE". 

Overall, the only person who would have been better suited than Orton to the corporate role is Cena. That's it.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Pro Wrestling Booking 101, heels dominate the faces for a while until their comeuppance.


----------



## theBIGvalboski

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Crusade said:


> It's been 2 weeks fpalm.
> 
> Impatience strikes once again!


this, please stop crying about good storylines


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

That is one reason why we have rushed storylines since the audience is impatient


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

The attention span of fans today... sigh.. The storyline just started. Furthermore, it's apparent the beatdowns will keep happening until one of the other WWE guys snaps and helps Bryan. That is what this is leading to.

Nothing personal to the op or anything but nowadays, everyone wants everything now.. sure in some cases things get stale but let it last a couple months..


----------



## The Gorgeous One

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Jammy said:


> Pro Wrestling Booking 101, heels dominate the faces for a while until their comeuppance.


Not even pro wrestling booking, it is common sense. The good guy has obstacles that he must overcome. Bryan is able to defeat the henchmen so he builds up steam then the boss pulls the rug from under his feet, making the viewer/reader get behind the protagonist and despise the antagonist.

Look at most comic books, novels and films they follow the same formula it is just the characters and the context which changes.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



The Gorgeous One said:


> Not even pro wrestling booking, it is common sense. The good guy has obstacles that he must overcome. Bryan is able to defeat the henchmen so he builds up steam then the boss pulls the rug from under his feet, making the viewer/reader get behind the protagonist and despise the antagonist.
> 
> Look at most comic books, novels and films they follow the same formula it is just the characters and the context which changes.


Exactly... WWE's problem is when they actually do go too long, they lose the story and are just lost on what to do.. The Shield being a prime example.

This storyline however, seems to have a direction.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

2 weeks sounds like a lot of time, it's been 2 shows, a total of fucking 6 hours with commercials, how in the shit is something old when it's gone on for two episodes.


----------



## Geshmaal

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I think what a lot of people on this forum don't understand is that lengthy in-ring promos and beatdowns actually put a lot of casual fans off pro wrestling nowadays. It's like back in 2006 when an episode of Raw ended with the McMahons beating on DX for what must've been like 15 minutes straight - my friends who don't watch wrestling much just left the room during it because it's now what they thought wrestling was meant to be about.


----------



## Hera

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

If you think it is old now just wait until the Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

*2 weeks into the best storyline for 3 years and you're bored. Maybe the WWE isn't for you.

Geeze.*


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

And this is why WWE does feuds on fast forward, because people are so impatient.


----------



## rkomarkorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Ugh people need to stop being so fucking impatient and let things flow. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## MikeTO

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

This impatience is not killing only storylines in wrestling. Same shit happens all the time with TV shows (canceled too early).


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

calm down. its been two weeks for the love of god. lets see where it goes. if they drag this out for 6 weeks with no development or direction I will be in complete agreement with you but right now D-Bry is supposed to be portrayed as the lone underdog that is way out of his depth. then when he wins it will only seem like a greater achievement.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I like to watch how Corporation kicks his ass.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I think there's potential for Sandow to have been in this role but he's about a year of good booking off really. I don't see why peope are mentioning him being a 'goofy' heel though. 

The Rock was goofy at times too, didn't stop him from being utterly hilarious and perfect for the role. The thing that got Rock taken more serious and cemented in that elite was when he took a more serious turn and beat the shit out of Mick Foley at Royal Rumble, Sandow would need a similar moment where the jokes are put on hold and he shows just how ruthless he can be. 

But all that is what ifs and maybe's, Orton is the 2nd most obvious pick for the role and considering the first choice option would never happen and even if they considered it he's out with an injury so Orton was the right guy.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

:StephenA

Bryan hasn't even been beaten with a chair yet...that and the first ppv hasn't even happened yet. Keeps happening after NOC then yeahit would start to get old.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I also think it should have been Sandow or Miz, it should have been someone fans fin it easier to dislike. 
Besides Orton is over pushed and garbage. Hes already relegated to 3rd wheel behind HHH and Shield.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Pacmanboi said:


> 2 weeks sounds like a lot of time, it's been 2 shows, a total of fucking 6 hours with commercials, how in the shit is something old when it's gone on for two episodes.


Actually 4 shows, includes Smackdown. But it's only been 2 weeks. How can something get old in two weeks? I'm sure Austin/Foley ended the show without being on top for consecutive weeks.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I told y'all this was going to happen. It's all about putting over HHH and Orton. 
This shit is boring, they saying the same thing every time their on TV and the "Bryan gets left alone and thus beat down" has happened 4 straight times with little storyline progression.


----------



## faceface

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

GUYS I THINK HE GETS IT HE'S BEEN A LITTLE BIT IMPATIENT AND YOU ALL THINK HE DESERVES TO DIE FOR HIS SINS


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Rocky Mark said:


> I don't think the hand waves were cheesy or not serious, he ran down the ramp, kicked ass and cleaned house, now it's time to boast about it and wave your dick to your rival's face
> 
> it's what top faces do, like Austin with flipping the bird or drinking the beer, or Rock with the Just Bring It, or Cena with the You Can't See Me, it's a show of power, it helps get the face more over
> 
> however I'd mind if Bryan shows up on Monday all smiles and chuckles in a typical Cena mode, hopefully he doesn't and I'm keeping good faith in this storyline





KO Bossy said:


> I dunno, there's definitely a different tier. Like the middle finger, that was around long before Austin and was always meant to be a vulgar insult. And the same with Just Bring It, a guy motioning for an opponent to come at him in that manner wasn't invented by Rock. They just took that fame to another level. You Can't See Me I always found really stupid. The phrase itself doesn't make sense and seeing this guy try to be a badass by waving his hand in front of his face always made me laugh because it was in all actuality really uncool. Like in a fight, if you flipped off a guy or told him to come at you like Rock did, that displays a cool kind of arrogance. If you did the You Can't See Me Thing, you'd look like a total dork. That's kinda how I view the YES chants.


I thought Bryan in that opening segment is exactly what he needs to be, I thought it was perfect. He ran down with a purpose looking to hit anything in sight and cleared house, whilst signaling for them to 'bring it' and only when they backed off he motioned for the 'YES' again which makes sense as its his 'thing' no different to Hogan flexing or Rock's 'Just Bring It'. 

Whether you feel its 'cheesy' is an opinion but its what's got him to this point and would be stupid to not continue with it, the kids love it and there a major part of being that number 1 guy today. 

as long as he's pissed off and looking to kick ass then the could do starjumps for all I care if that's what the people wanted, the 'YES' motion isn't the problem but how the character needs to respond to his beatdowns.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Five straight shows - Summerslam, two Raws and two Smackdowns. Big Show's getting the push as fans are going to cream themselves when he finally goes HAM on Hunter/Orton/Shield. Bryan is the damsel in distress who can't ever get one over on his tormentors.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

No, it's fine. The only thing I'd have a problem with is if they continue this on every show prior to Night of Champions, which I highly doubt they'll do.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Five straight shows - Summerslam, two Raws and two Smackdowns. Big Show's getting the push as fans are going to cream themselves when he finally goes HAM on Hunter/Orton/Shield. Bryan is the damsel in distress who can't ever get one over on his tormentors.


Or Big Show could be turning heel again, join Corporation, and make Bryan a more sympathetic character.

:vince5


----------



## MiniKiller

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I like slower story lines. Most of them lately have been far to rushed


----------



## Geeee

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I think the idea is that you're not supposed to watch Smackdown!


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I thought I'd post what I would love to see for Battleground and Survivor Series.

I really want this storyline to leak a bit further than just The Shield, the Corporation, Orton, and Bryan, Ziggler, Mark Henry and Big Show.

Personally I would make Big E reignite the feud between himself and Ziggler by joining with the Corporation. They could pull off some really good matches and this could be a really good push for Big E to get into the upper mid-card or even the main event by defeating Ziggler for a No.1 Contenders match for the IC or even WH championship, depending on the champion.

This could also make AJ a face again by disagreeing with Big E and joining up with Bryan or something again.


*The absolute best Battleground main event match, with a good stipulation to get buys for the new event*:

The Corporation champions against the challengers in a tornado tag team elimination chamber match.

That would be absolutely PERFECT but naturally they wouldn't do that when there's the Elimination Chamber PPV.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

I doubt Bryan will get beat down like this post-NOC. He will have help and things will evolve as the angle progresses. Just be patient.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

There is no one who can play this role to perfection, not Cena not anyone.

This storyline was born for Sandow. It needs a young up-coming heel with brilliant mic skills who has a proper gimmick with decent physique.

Sandow fits the bill great.

Besides this role does not need a great Champion. He has the HHH and the entire WWE Machinery behind including the Shield. The angle is so huge that it can give a jobber huge instant credibility and make him an over-night star. The more undeserving he seems kayfabe with bigger the protection, bigger the pop for Bryan

Besides he would get great wins over Christian, RVD , MIZ , Cody and so on if really needed some credibility. Give him those wins in Street Fights/Steel Cage Matches as WWE Title Defense in RAW and he would have credibility


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

It would have been a nice thing to see this "face of the company" role given to a new guy, rather than an established Orton.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Honestly, no. Sandow couldn't pull this off.

His whole gimmick is that he is superior to everyone. Why would he be the lackey of the Corporation?

I understand that you could say he would use them to gain the WWE championship, but he's supposed to have dignity and hold himself high. He's not meant to be anyone's lackey.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Mr.S said:


> There is no one who can play this role to perfection, not Cena not anyone.
> 
> This storyline was born for Sandow. It needs a young up-coming heel with brilliant mic skills who has a proper gimmick with decent physique.
> 
> Sandow fits the bill great.
> 
> *Besides this role does not need a great Champion. He has the HHH and the entire WWE Machinery behind including the Shield. The angle is so huge that it can give a jobber huge instant credibility and make him an over-night star. The more undeserving he seems kayfabe with bigger the protection, bigger the pop for Bryan*
> 
> Besides he would get great wins over Christian, RVD , MIZ , Cody and so on if really needed some credibility. Give him those wins in Street Fights/Steel Cage Matches as WWE Title Defense in RAW and he would have credibility


Exactly. You want the champion to look undeserving and like a kiss ass who is being protected. Sandow or Miz would have been perfect for that spot.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

The promos he and HHH would cut... I don't think I could handle it :mark:

But Sandow deserves infinitely better than the position he's in now and that POS of a secondary storyline with Rhodes. He has not even once acknowledged ADR's existence either.


----------



## NearFall

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Not at all IMO. Even though I'm not a fan Orton is far more suited to the corporate heel role than Sandow. look/presence wise he is off the scale in comparison and he is bounds ahead on credibility. Bryan needs someone like Orton as the champion over a much newer heel such as Sandow.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Oxitron said:


> I thought I'd post what I would love to see for Battleground and Survivor Series.
> 
> I really want this storyline to leak a bit further than just The Shield, the Corporation, Orton, and Bryan, Ziggler, Mark Henry and Big Show.
> 
> Personally I would make Big E reignite the feud between himself and Ziggler by joining with the Corporation. They could pull off some really good matches and this could be a really good push for Big E to get into the upper mid-card or even the main event by defeating Ziggler for a No.1 Contenders match for the IC or even WH championship, depending on the champion.
> 
> This could also make AJ a face again by disagreeing with Big E and joining up with Bryan or something again.
> 
> 
> *The absolute best Battleground main event match, with a good stipulation to get buys for the new event*:
> 
> The Corporation champions against the challengers in a tornado tag team elimination chamber match.
> 
> That would be absolutely PERFECT but naturally they wouldn't do that when there's the Elimination Chamber PPV.


*No. Keep AJ and Big E away from this storyline.*


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *No. Keep AJ and Big E away from this storyline.*


Big E is awesome. Face AJ and a heel diva with the title as part of the corporation will make the corporation have almost every title.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

2 weeks in and people are getting tired? Seriously if you think this was tiring then the Vince/Austin feud has nothing on you xD

I think its awesome, altohugh if they keep doing it every week then sure it could be tiring. I think Bryan will be getting the upperhand this week on Raw though


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

impatient... Well I dont know about you guys, but if I watch some series I dont want it to end the same 8 fecking times in a row. Like I said it is starting to feel stale to me. Okay if they pull it one more time next raw, but its time to move forward. I dont know what your standards are, but I watch a show to be entertained. Its not entertaining if the same fecking thing happens times and times again.

Like I said in my OP. DB doesnt have to go over the whole corporation. But please WWE be creative, but sadly they never are. They always over do everything, and it seems they are over doing this once again.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

............

*It's only been a week.*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Lol I wonder what the IWC must have thought about the Austin/McMahon feud. People were probably giving out about that, and saying how stale it was yet it was one of the biggest angles in WWE history. Just goes to show you that the WWE is right NOT to listen to the IWC.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I liked this week's Smackdown. Kind've reminds me of the NWO takeover storyline.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Oxitron said:


> Big E is awesome. Face AJ and a heel diva with the title as part of the corporation will make the corporation have almost every title.


*Dude, I don't know if you've noticed, but AJ drags down every male-centered storyline she's in. *


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Dude, I don't know if you've noticed, but AJ drags down every male-centered storyline she's in. *


She wouldn't really be part of it, just turned face, and go against whatever female represents the corporation. It would be part of *the* corporation, but not the *main part*.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Riddle101 said:


> Lol I wonder what the IWC must have thought about the Austin/McMahon feud. People were probably giving out about that, and saying how stale it was yet it was one of the biggest angles in WWE history. Just goes to show you that the WWE is right NOT to listen to the IWC.


Lol and dont forget The Rock/McMahon-Hemsley faction feud


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

The Sting story line in WCW had a length of like a year. It was white hot and all he really was point a bat most of the time. You're upset after 2 weeks of beatdowns?


----------



## 2ndComingY2J

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Damien Sandow? Lmao right now he's the IWC darling of course there will be stupid threads like this. He is a comedy heel, a rip off of Chris Jerichos gimmick as the self righteous man in 2008-2010. When I look at Sandow...to quote Brock Lesnar; "I look at him and SEE A JOKE!"


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

But Sandow has a beard.


----------



## Lordhhhx

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

and this is why WWE Never Listen to IWC most of Our members here get Bored the with angles or Wrestler that do not even have 3 weeks not matter how good they are and them they complain when things get Rushed.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

It´s been 2 Raw´s....


----------



## backtothedisaster

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

LOL.

I remember when people were also bitching about Nexus beatdowns being stale like two weeks after they debuted as well. Jesus Christ. Maybe storylines should just last one segment and that's it?


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

The Daniel Bryan Beatdowns have reason to them, its showing how Big Show is slowly gonna build up the anger and courage to help him


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

after reading the report today of Bryan and Orton feud, Orton is keeping the belt through January, looks like Bryan might come out of this with nothing


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



markedfordeath said:


> after reading the report today of Bryan and Orton feud, Orton is keeping the belt through January, looks like Bryan might come out of this with nothing


im intrigued to see how theyre gonna keep this storyline going till january if orton does infact holds the belt till then...i guess get prepared for a whole lot of screwjobs for bryan or theyll prolly throw some roadblocks at him because he cant face orton at 5 pay per views in a row and lose them all


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

''I'M COMING DANIEL!!!!''










Boom. Everything buried, back to Da Cena show. :cena3


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

its bullshit, if that is what happens and Orton wins all the Bryan matches, then the WWE is such a bullshit place.....Bryan is bringing in huge business, he at least deserves one semi long reign with the belt....and it seems he won't get a chance..


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The only "Diva" that should be part of the corporation is Stephanie.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Dude, I don't know if you've noticed, but AJ drags down every male-centered storyline she's in. *


Exactly.

AJ or any Diva, for that matter, is not necessary in this storyline at all. It's above them and all they will succeed in doing, is drag it down to their mediocre level. 

I guess people forgot or don't really care but AJ becomes the main part of every storyline that she is involved in. She was even elevated over the WWE title in the Bryan/Punk feud. She'll ruin this storyline, just like she ruins every storyline that involves her being teamed up with a man.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



the modern myth said:


> But Sandow has a beard.


As does Orton?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Agree. Not a fan of Sandow but having a newer guy as the Coroporate Champ would've been a much better idea as their pick going forward instead of someone that they've been pushing for the majority of the past ten years. It would also allow them to create another new star instead of using a guy that already hit his peak.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Nah 
The only one who could replace Orton of being the Corporate Champ is Cena


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Sandow should be one of the people fighting against it if i'm being completely honest.
It seems the main guys they're gonna have 'defending justice' are Big Show & Dolph Ziggler. Great for Dolph, but it wouldn't hurt to diversify and have an out and out Heel going up against them aswell, it'd really show how wrong what the Mcmahon-Helmsley-Orton partnership is doing to the rest of the wrestlers in the company.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> well Reigns fits their profile moreso than the others..and i'm afraid Vince doesnt want an indy guy to be at the top all the time.....


To be honest, like validreasoning said, Ambrose is bigger than both Bryan and Punk in height and mass, has age on his side at 27, and is probably almost as ripped/muscular as Reigns is now. Take a look at his appearances on Raw and Smackdown this week, and look at how huge the guy has gotten. The only thing he can stand to fix is maybe shaving his head bald eventually, which will completely eliminate that the only criticism people have about his look (his hairline). After that there will be absolutely NOTHING holding the guy back from becoming a top star in the company.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Okay, don't worry about AJ, what's wrong with Big E?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Oxitron said:


> Okay, don't worry about AJ, what's wrong with Big E?


The guy is boring, his promos are worse than Axel's which is an accomplishment by itself.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> The guy is boring, his promos are worse than Axel's which is an accomplishment by itself.


Because he has had so many promos since debuting in WWE, right?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bryan D. said:


> Because he has had so many promos since debuting in WWE, right?


Maybe not, but I cringed every time he talked, & even outside of his mic work, he's so "stoic", he's just there, he has no presence at all.

I'm not completely against it if he joins & just stands there looking huge, but there are better options out there.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

They might do a story like they did with Austin where they will never give him a title shot again and his only way to get one was to win the rumble.


----------



## IndPr

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

So what, The Rock got his ass whooped every week by Vince and Triple H in the Attitude Era and that was one of the most memorable feuds during that time. This storyline is awesome. It`s also realistic he gets beat down by the Shield and Orton...he has no backup at all since anyone who tries to help will get fired.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why add anyone else to this angle? It's fine as it is.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



IndPr said:


> So what, The Rock got his ass whooped every week by Vince and Triple H in the Attitude Era and that was one of the most memorable feuds during that time. This storyline is awesome. It`s also realistic he gets beat down by the Shield and Orton...he has no backup at all since anyone who tries to help will get fired.


This. 
He is completely on his own against 4 guys. They will slowly build up Shows frustration and Anger till he snaps (or they turn him and make him beat the living shit out of Bryan thus making Bryans situation near hopeless) and finally helps Bryan. Miz and Ziggler will help too I guess. This Storyline might make it till the Wrestlemania with Bryan getting finally his hands on the WWE Championship against either Orton or Triple after winning the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

It's been two weeks. TWO. WEEKS.
Stop wanting instant gratification.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

once again, read the reports online......that's the only reason why there is a worry.....


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



markedfordeath said:


> once again, read the reports online......that's the only reason why there is a worry.....


The reports say Bryan/Orton will last THROUGH Hell in a Cell not end there. No reason to worry.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Idiots starting threads like this obviously never enjoyed the Attitude era or any longterm story that wwe has ever done.


----------



## bdbb

*There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

The New Corporation already at least has Orton and The Shield. HHH could also wrestle. Ryback would also seem sympathetic to the Corporation and it wouldn't be a huge stretch to see the Paul Heyman guys allied.

Who can counter such a force? Not Bryan alone...he isn't and never will be on Stone Cold's level. Big Show, Ziggler, and Miz have been proven to be cowards, although one or more might eventually step up. You know CM Punk isn't scared, but I'd expect his feud to get merged with the corporation angle only later on. 

So there is really just one way to take this angle.

All the superstars are at the top of the ramp being forced to watch another Bryan beatdown by The Shield and Randy Orton. All except two. Then BOOM, the Real Americans music hits and Zeb Colter delivers his own "pipe bomb" promo, talking about the founding fathers, the American Revolution, and freedom of speech. Then he closes with "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants" and the Real Americans hit the ring...Cesaro takes The Shield out with big uppercuts, Swagger has Orton in the Patriot lock and he's screaming and tapping out, Colter is walking around waving an American flag like Hacksaw Jim Duggan used to do, and the crowd is shaking the arena with thunderous chants of "We the people."

Eventually the numbers are too much and The Corporation regains the advantage. But then everyone stops to stare as the American Dream music for Dusty Rhodes hits, and Cody Rhodes starts walking down the ramp wearing red white and blue trunks. However Ryback comes from the back and clothelines him from behind and the beatdown continues. Then all of a sudden THE UNDERTAKER'S theme music hits and like 20 druids are on the entrance ramp and he starts walking to the ring in his lord of darkness gear. But then when he gets to the ring he rips it off to reveal a blue jean vest and his American Badass theme hits, sort of like with AJ Styles face turn last week. 

They finally fend off the Corporation. Show ends with all the Real Americans standing tall in the ring saluting Zeb Colter's flag: Bryan, Swagger, Cesaro, The New American Dream Cody Rhodes, The American Badass The Undertaker. This would be even better than The Union from the Attitude Era.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



hardyorton said:


> It wouldn't make sense if Bryan went on Raw this week and beat the crap out of the Shield and Orton, you have to make the fan's wait and wait then when it happens the Arena will pop like crazy. You seem like you lack any patience this is a slow building feud not a rush job.


This.

Not to mention people would be a lot more inclined to pay money to see Bryan come out on top.

Bryan should be booked like this. He's one guy against a veritable army. Those are bad odds, so he's going to get his ass kicked. That means that the times he does succeed will probably be even more memorable. Booking him to be 50/50 with them is...well, Cena booking. Remember how bad the Nexus angle was when Cena was making them look like chumps weekly? Do you want this angle to become that, OP? I sure don't.

Seems to be a thread by a typical teenager. No patience, its like they've got ADD and can't wait for the conclusion. Good stories take time to develop, so calm down. And the most amusing part is that they totally have the OP hooked. He's complaining about Bryan getting beaten each week, which is exactly the desired outcome. It gets Bryan more sympathy, and thus, more over. Playing him like a fiddle.


----------



## x78

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

:cena3


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



KO Bossy said:


> This.
> 
> Not to mention people would be a lot more inclined to pay money to see Bryan come out on top.
> 
> Bryan should be booked like this. He's one guy against a veritable army. Those are bad odds, so he's going to get his ass kicked. That means that the times he does succeed will probably be even more memorable. Booking him to be 50/50 with them is...well, Cena booking. Remember how bad the Nexus angle was when Cena was making them look like chumps weekly? Do you want this angle to become that, OP? I sure don't.
> 
> Seems to be a thread by a typical teenager. No patience, its like they've got ADD and can't wait for the conclusion. Good stories take time to develop, so calm down. And the most amusing part is that they totally have the OP hooked. He's complaining about Bryan getting beaten each week, which is exactly the desired outcome. It gets Bryan more sympathy, and thus, more over. Playing him like a fiddle.


I don't agree with you often but I definitely do with your view of this feud. Another reason I see is that HHH is getting massive heat for his part but Orton has been getting mixed reactions as far as being face or heel. Constant beatdowns, as seen on smackdown is garnering Orton a lot more heat than if Bryan were gaining the upper hand on a 50/50 basis. They give Orton an opportunity for more heelish acts outside of HHH like when he told the Shield to take him around the ring and show everyone what he's done to Bryan.


----------



## Mordar

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

it was doing basically "stupid but normal" then you introduced undertaker and went full retard....


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Dude, I don't know if you've noticed, but AJ drags down every male-centered storyline she's in. *


It's not her fault that she is very charismatic.She didn't overshadow Cena,Bryan or Punk.But she did overshadow Kane,Ziggler,Primo and Big E.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

its almost scary that Orton came up with those heelish acts on the fly...I mean telling them to drag him around the ring and show him beaten down to everyone and him doing all the other stuff, it just seemed very natural for him......its scary to think someone can be that evil naturally.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

It's good. The whole point is that Bryan can't beat them all by himself (if he did it would be like Cena burying the SS/Nexus again). Whoever comes to his aid will get a huge pop (sadly will probably be fucking Big Show)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

on Raw, there will be another attempt at a beat down and the roster will gather on the ramp again, but this time they have to do something.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

Fucked if i'm reading all that when all you needed to say was "John Cena"...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

:cena3 :bryan2 :ryback


But the way I see it, Ryback will break up the Corporation. Orton will fail against Bryan leading to the Corporation bringing in Ryback (who Bryan has never pinned) after the Big Guy puts down the rebellious Big Show for the Corporation. Ryback and HHH will beef over who's the King of the Jungle. Vince will like Ryback because "ruthless aggression" leading to HHH turning back face with Bryan and bringing the story full circle to Levesque vs McMahon for WWE control.


----------



## insanitydefined

You know, when I sit and think about the different people I'd like to see get involved in this angle, Jack Swagger does not come to mind.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

Nobody in the crowd would really get the American Dream thing, nor the American Badass unfortunately, because both of those gimmicks are older than most of the current fanbase...

Smells like :russo to me


----------



## jarrett178

*I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

I hate this McMahon's Power Struggle/Face of WWE storyline. It seems like it's just a rehashing of The Big Johnny vs Teddy Long Raw vs Smackdown power struggle storyline. In that storyline CM Punk was trying to become the face of the WWE. It seems so predictable.

I hate this version of Triple H as a heel. The 1996-2001 and 2002-2006 versions of a heel Triple H were badass. This Triple H makes me turn the channel every-time I hear his voice. 

It didn't make sense to Triple H heel to me. Triple H's character has always went against authority [*What Vince McMahon wants*] even if he is married to the boss's daughter. I would have liked to see him back Daniel Bryan and feud with a heel Randy Orton.

I wanted Stephanie and Vince McMahon to turn. Their heel turns make sense. Vince has always liked huge muscle bound WWE Superstars, and Stephanie is daddy's little girl. She'll follow her father no matter what.


----------



## Sensesfail

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i hope this angle stays for many months to come


----------



## jarrett178

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

Is it just me?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

I've always wanted like a textbook definition of X-Pac heat. I don't get how it applies here. Are you just saying it's boring and predictable?


----------



## Barry_O

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



KO Bossy said:


> Seems to be a thread by a typical teenager. No patience, its like they've got ADD and can't wait for the conclusion. Good stories take time to develop, so calm down. And the most amusing part is that they totally have the OP hooked. He's complaining about Bryan getting beaten each week, which is exactly the desired outcome. It gets Bryan more sympathy, and thus, more over. Playing him like a fiddle.


Yep.

The HUGE problem for the WWE recently, creative side, was that they were rushing storylines. It's like you set up one angle one week then the next week it's over and some previously-built-up character is now jobbing to another person for another rushed storyline. It sucked completely.

FINALLY they are working on a longer-term angle. And it's working.

Two things about this, why they're doing this.

1. This is typical to help sell a PPV. So you have the face get beat down for 4 weeks and then the face gets revenge at the PPV -- and the fans pay for it. Very typical.

2. Longer storylines have a bigger payoff. So, think if you have a girlfriend, boyfriend, wife, or husband. If you hook up with him/her every night, it's kind of like "meh" after awhile. But if you don't hook up with them for weeks or months, then it's like Greatest Hook-Up Ever when the time comes. You get the same effect from building a storyline. Thus, longer storylines that are written and acted properly are usually the most epic and memorable. More payoff.

This is the first time in years I can recall the WWE doing a main event storyline properly. Please, let's praise them, not criticize them since they finally seem to have cured the creative team of their collective ADD.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

Let it play out..

He could turn on Vince as well..and he and Steph will "run" the WWE, and freeze vince out. There will have to be a point where the dynamic of Corporation has to shake up..SHIELD won't be involved forever. Could be the stepping stones of HHH truly becoming the On-Air screen boss on a permanent basis.


----------



## jarrett178

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



Deptford said:


> I've always wanted like a textbook definition of X-Pac heat. I don't get how it applies here. Are you just saying it's boring and predictable?


It's go away, get the hell off my TV because you suck heat.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



Deptford said:


> I've always wanted like a textbook definition of X-Pac heat. I don't get how it applies here. Are you just saying it's boring and predictable?


I always understood X-PAC heat as people just not wanting to see you anymore at all.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



Deptford said:


> I've always wanted like a textbook definition of X-Pac heat. I don't get how it applies here. Are you just saying it's boring and predictable?


Go watch Vickie Guerrero. She's the textbook definition of X-Pac "go the fuck away" heat in today's WWE.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



jarrett178 said:


> Is it just me?


hopefully


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

what's they doing with Mark Henry now? it seems Miz replace Henry...could Henry join Corp?


----------



## Twisted14

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

This storyline is not a retread of the Big Johnny/Teddy Long storyline, because that was nothing like this and nowhere near the level that this storyline is on. This is more like the Corporation storyline from late 1998 and 1999 with The Rock as the corporate champ and Daniel Bryan being screwed over, like Mankind and also Stone Cold. But that was 15 years ago and there are a few small differences.

Triple H's heel turn did make sense. Yeah he has always been against authority but he hasn't been like that for a number of years. He has slowly turned into the corporate authority figure and the heel turn at Summerslam was the final step. He can't be the same rebellious character he was 15 years ago. He has gotten older, he needs to change. 

Also in the end this would help in getting Bryan more over. Triple H siding with Bryan to feud with Orton wouldn't really help anybody. Bryan being pitted against Orton, McMahon AND Triple H is a much better spot for him as an underdog.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



Chrome said:


> Go watch Vickie Guerrero. She's the textbook definition of X-Pac "go the fuck away" heat in today's WWE.


Wasn't that Bo Dallas?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

Just watched Smackdown, this corporation angle is off the charts. Bryan is just crazy over, his pops are insane.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*

Huh? It's been two weeks. I'm not sure what's more annoying, the fact that you guys are bitching about ONLY two weeks of beatdowns, or the fact that you're complaining Bryan's incredibly strong superman push isn't strong enough since it includes a few beatdowns.

Both are really shitty reasons to be bitching about this.



hardyorton said:


> Agreed, people need to have patience you have to make the Bad guy's look unbeatable and dangerous, it shows what an uphill battle Bryan has on his hands. It will justify the ending when he wins the WWE title back.


Bryan's won every match against the bad guys so far. They look extremely beatable right now since Bryan is undefeated against them in matches, even gauntlet matches.

I guess they seem sort of dangerous though since they beat down Bryan after Bryan already wins. But right now I have no reason to believe Bryan won't be winning every match that's even remotely fair that he appears in against any member of their group.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

X Pac heat is such a bad term to use here. Vince, Bryan and Triple H are not bad performers by any means, If you dislike the storyline, then that's one thing but you're saying by X Pac heat that you want them off your screen entirely because none of them offer anything. They obviously all offer something, Vince being the reason you're here on this forum right now


----------



## DeadSurvivor

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

For Me, It's The McMahon Family Being On The Same Team (Heels) ... Besides That, I Can't Quite Put My Finger On It But Something Is Missing Or This Is A Poorly Crafted Angle To Get Bryan Danielson Over When He Is Already The Most Over Wrestler In The WWE.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

John Cena has X-pac heat. People like booing Vickie - in a pantomime way. 

You are mixing up annoying, and annoying and talentless.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



jarrett178 said:


> It's go away, get the hell off my TV because you suck heat.


Only you can make that happen... It's called changing the channel.


----------



## DeadSurvivor

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

It Would Be Nice To See The Reformation Of The Nexxus To Go After The Corporation.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*

A great heel makes me want to cheer the babyface and beat the shit out of the heel.Vickie Guerrero was a great heel.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

You lost me at Zeb Colter's pipebomb.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

*WE THE PEOPLE*, y'all.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: There is only one force in the WWF that can counter the New Corporation*

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



SinJackal said:


> Huh? It's been two weeks. I'm not sure what's more annoying, the fact that you guys are bitching about ONLY two weeks of beatdowns, or the fact that you're complaining Bryan's incredibly strong superman push isn't strong enough since it includes a few beatdowns.
> 
> Both are really shitty reasons to be bitching about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan's won every match against the bad guys so far. They look extremely beatable right now since Bryan is undefeated against them in matches, even gauntlet matches.
> 
> I guess they seem sort of dangerous though since they beat down Bryan after Bryan already wins. But right now I have no reason to believe Bryan won't be winning every match that's even remotely fair that he appears in against any member of their group.


Superman push? Wat?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: I hate this McMahons storyline in a X-Pac heat kinda way*



Pacmanboi said:


> X Pac heat is such a bad term to use here. Vince, Bryan and Triple H are not bad performers by any means, If you dislike the storyline, then that's one thing but you're saying by X Pac heat that you want them off your screen entirely because none of them offer anything. They obviously all offer something, Vince being the reason you're here on this forum right now


Yeah, I always thought X Pac heat is that go-away vibe. I don't understand why people would think of the corporation like that. Did you like the Cena/Ryback feud better or something? I don't think the angle is anything great yet but at least it's something new and fresh and it has potential to evolve. Don't understand why you would want that to just fuck off because WWE isn't prone to doing things like this.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It's not her fault that she is very charismatic.She didn't overshadow Cena,Bryan or Punk.But she did overshadow Kane,Ziggler,Primo and Big E.


*I didn't say anything about her overshadowing people although she can't help that, I'm talking about bring the quality of feuds down because she's inserted for no reason whatsoever.*


bdbb said:


> The New Corporation already at least has Orton and The Shield. HHH could also wrestle. Ryback would also seem sympathetic to the Corporation and it wouldn't be a huge stretch to see the Paul Heyman guys allied.
> 
> Who can counter such a force? Not Bryan alone...he isn't and never will be on Stone Cold's level. Big Show, Ziggler, and Miz have been proven to be cowards, although one or more might eventually step up. You know CM Punk isn't scared, but I'd expect his feud to get merged with the corporation angle only later on.
> 
> So there is really just one way to take this angle.
> 
> All the superstars are at the top of the ramp being forced to watch another Bryan beatdown by The Shield and Randy Orton. All except two. Then BOOM, the Real Americans music hits and Zeb Colter delivers his own "pipe bomb" promo, talking about the founding fathers, the American Revolution, and freedom of speech. Then he closes with "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants" and the Real Americans hit the ring...Cesaro takes The Shield out with big uppercuts, Swagger has Orton in the Patriot lock and he's screaming and tapping out, Colter is walking around waving an American flag like Hacksaw Jim Duggan used to do, and the crowd is shaking the arena with thunderous chants of "We the people."
> 
> Eventually the numbers are too much and The Corporation regains the advantage. But then everyone stops to stare as the American Dream music for Dusty Rhodes hits, and Cody Rhodes starts walking down the ramp wearing red white and blue trunks. However Ryback comes from the back and clothelines him from behind and the beatdown continues. Then all of a sudden THE UNDERTAKER'S theme music hits and like 20 druids are on the entrance ramp and he starts walking to the ring in his lord of darkness gear. But then when he gets to the ring he rips it off to reveal a blue jean vest and his American Badass theme hits, sort of like with AJ Styles face turn last week.
> 
> They finally fend off the Corporation. Show ends with all the Real Americans standing tall in the ring saluting Zeb Colter's flag: Bryan, Swagger, Cesaro, The New American Dream Cody Rhodes, The American Badass The Undertaker. This would be even better than The Union from the Attitude Era.


*This is far too complicated. I'll tell you what you need to do. This:

Cena wins*


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



markedfordeath said:


> its almost scary that Orton came up with those heelish acts on the fly...I mean telling them to drag him around the ring and show him beaten down to everyone and him doing all the other stuff, it just seemed very natural for him......its scary to think someone can be that evil naturally.


I actually thought he was struggling with the heel role coming out of SS. But he took a big step in the right direction on Smackdown. I think he got so used to the boring and stale character that it was tough for him to get used to being a heel again.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Daniel Bryan beatdowns getting old*



Barry_O said:


> Yep.
> 
> The HUGE problem for the WWE recently, creative side, was that they were rushing storylines. It's like you set up one angle one week then the next week it's over and some previously-built-up character is now jobbing to another person for another rushed storyline. It sucked completely.
> 
> FINALLY they are working on a longer-term angle. And it's working.
> 
> Two things about this, why they're doing this.
> 
> 1. This is typical to help sell a PPV. So you have the face get beat down for 4 weeks and then the face gets revenge at the PPV -- and the fans pay for it. Very typical.
> 
> 2. Longer storylines have a bigger payoff. So, think if you have a girlfriend, boyfriend, wife, or husband. If you hook up with him/her every night, it's kind of like "meh" after awhile. But if you don't hook up with them for weeks or months, then it's like Greatest Hook-Up Ever when the time comes. You get the same effect from building a storyline. Thus, longer storylines that are written and acted properly are usually the most epic and memorable. More payoff.
> 
> This is the first time in years I can recall the WWE doing a main event storyline properly. Please, let's praise them, not criticize them since they finally seem to have cured the creative team of their collective ADD.


People have gotten very ADD and instant gratification the last 10 to 15 years. It can be shown not just in wrestling... But in movies also. We get endless movies with action, quick cuts and poorly staged fast paced action.

That's the way people are now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

Well Sandow will be WWE Champion one day and he will no doubt be a corporate champion, he would look perfect in a suit and a belt on his shoulder. Not sure why a guy like Rhodes is beating him though, it's not like Cody is gonna go any higher on the card. 2014 will be Sandow's breakout year though.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Crusade said:


> It's because Sheamus was pushed so fast and was hot shotted to the position he got to which is why he still can't get over with the fans despite being pushed hard for 3 years. Same with Del Rio.
> 
> Better for Sandow to get a slow burning push in the long run than to be hotshotted after 8 months.


You think I give a shit if he's over? :ti

All I care about is if he gets projective booking, which is what Del Rio and Sheamus are going to get every single year of their careers, because they're company mandated pushes, even if they come out to silence.

Sandow should've been one of them, only he'd also have gotten over because he's as good on the mic as Punk is. You can be pushed fast and get over, too. The reason Sheamus doesn't get over is because he's garbage and the reason Del Rio doesn't is.....I really don't know, but we're long past the point of him being pushed fast mattering. By now he would be over if he was anybody else. Barrett got over before they flushed all his Nexus momentum down the drain and turned him into a perennial jobber, Shield got over, Brock got over, even that shithead Ryback got over. There's no harm in a fast push.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

bad idea. damien sandow is too cartoonish to be the face of the company. he's more suited for comedy and the midcard. he doesn't look or act like a real person or a tough fighter so he can't be the number one heel.

instead of orton could be someone like ryback or antonio cesaro but not a wrestler with a big cartoon gimmick like sandow


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I think that it's an interesting idea, and while I love Sandow, I feel like he still needs to prove himself before being put in that top position. I can't imagine caring about buying a PPV to see Sandow wrestle in the main-event, and I believe WWE recognize that. The criteria for being the guy has changed. You need to be able to bring it in the ring now. I don't think you'll see many Miz's as WWE Champion in the coming years. Which is where guys like Sandow and Barrett essentially lay.

He needs to prove that he can wrestle at that level before being given the ball. The WHC is a much better place for him right now. Where he can hopefully get some feature matches on PPV and show what he's capable of. At the moment, I don't think people care enough, nor do I honestly believe that Sandow is at that level. 

If you look at the top of the company (Punk, Cena, Bryan, Orton, Sheamus, Del Rio, etc). Anyone that can be classified as a main-eventer (whether mid or top-tier) is on a different level. Ryback is the only exception and that actually works toward proving my point. As red-hot as he was, WWE still wouldn't give him a shot, because he had no depth as a performer. You can't really get to the WWE Championship level without being able to perform in the ring at a top level anymore. Priorities have changed.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

I can't help but not care about this thread.


----------



## APEX

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*

*lol, Sandow couldn't carry this storyline, he's not good enough.
*
*He would make the whole storyline feel like a mid card feud. The guy is so overhyped it's unreal*.


----------



## The Indy Junkie

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



THANOS said:


> I used to be a huge fan of Orton back in his evolution and legend killer days, because the guy was the perfect cocky corporate face of Vince McMahon's ideal champion. I had hopes that once Orton turned heel and joined this new Corporation, he'd revert back to that character and come in clean shaven wearing a suit and, you know, having a personality again. However, at least so far, this doesn't seem to be the case and he's still the monotone viper character taking 10 second pauses before each word which is then delivered in the same pitch as every other word.
> 
> I can't help but feel that they used the wrong MITB holder in this storyline and it should have been Damien Sandow. I think Sandow could play this role amazingly and could actually be just as/close to as entertaining as the Rock was as the corporate champion. Imagine the hilarious segments he could have with Bryan and HHH that would undoubtedly elevate all parties. Let me know your thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Just picture it :


You know Damian immediately passed through my mind for "Corporate Champion" it makes far more sense that Orton. I honestly think they did this just so Orton would not be Ziggler 2.0. Sandow seems the Suit and Tie guy that Vince would shave his grapefruits for.


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

I read a post joking about this happening and you know what...unfortunately i can see it. With the rumor (hopefully it's just a rumor) of HHH eventually taking on DB, what if all this build up leads to Cena returning and helping DB, winning the Royal Rumble and thus setting up Orton vs Cena at mania 30. I hope this doesn't happen cause it would be a wasted opportunity, but I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Rvp20

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

as bryan would say..... yes!


----------



## NO!

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

I'd probably take another break from this company. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

I'd say it's almost certainly going to happen. Punk's reactions a few years ago where much bigger than Bryans and they didn't hesitate to try and ruin that.

I'm gonna enjoy this while it lasts, but I'm like 99.99% positive everything we're watching now are just odds being set up so Cena can overcome them.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

Nope. I've already accepted the fate that is where this going.


----------



## the modern myth

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

I honestly don't think that they're planning that far ahead. Cena's out for about 4 months; a lot can happen in 4 months.


----------



## Maelstrom21

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

I will say a qualified yes because the rest of WrestleMania could be saved, even if we have to endure Cena/Orton. Even if it is the current plan, we know how often Vince has changed his mind on WrestleMania this far out.


----------



## Crona

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

Mad? Yes. Surprised? No.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

It IS 100% certain this is where it's heading.

Super Cena comes back...buries Shield...saves Bryan...:boom: Orton vs Cena (Vince jizzing).


:cena3:vince

Cena overcoming the odds and rescuing WWE from the 'bad guys' overshadows everything. NO ONE is allowed to be more over than Cena, WWE will make sure of that.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*

Orton/Cena at Mania doesn't sound like a big money match to me, not to mention this is WM30. I think they'd want Cena involved in something a little more historical. The live crowd would shit all over it as well. Furthermore, the looming issue would be fans would want Bryan to get his proper WWE Title moment, his proper run with the belt. If they are going to pull the legs out from under Bryan, jobbing him to Orton and Triple H, I guess you turn him heel post Mania and feed him to Cena? This is bad speculative fantasy booking granted, but this path looks grim and fans would still cheer Bryan over Cena. I think it would piss off casuals and smarks alike.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I've already accepted that this will end with Cena overcoming the odds once again...

Which is stupid...I think with the way the Summer of Punk was handled, and now this...Cena will be booed until he retires, and Orton,Punk,Bryan will continue to have better reactions than him.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena/Orton is NOT gonna headline XXX. If they do that with boy scout SuperCena going over then they deserve to go out of business. They may wrestle each other before then but they'd be absolutely retarded to the highest level to have that match headline supposedly the biggest ppv to date UNLESS there's a double turn from both guys, and even still...

Don't be surprised if HHH is WWE champion before the year is over, either.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

That's exactly what's going to happen.

Another boring rehash of Cena vs. Orton.

Yay...


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope that cena face Taker, that's the only match I want to see Cena in at WM but I had a dream last night and Undertaker is goign to face Cody Rhodes at WM:lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think Punk vs. Orton is so much better. If it ends up a triple threat with Cena/Orton/Punk, that would be fine too. Cena/Orton sucks, we've seen it so many times and it rarely is all that good.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*



Bob Lincoln said:


> I'd say it's almost certainly going to happen. Punk's reactions a few years ago where much bigger than Bryans and they didn't hesitate to try and ruin that.
> 
> I'm gonna enjoy this while it lasts, but I'm like 99.99% positive everything we're watching now are just odds being set up so Cena can overcome them.


Punk's reactions weren't even a fraction of what Bryan is getting now.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Who do you guys think will turn on who if anybody? Orton turning on HHH? HHH turning on Orton? Show turning on Bryan? etc.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Reckon Ryback will join the corporation and end up with Trips/Orton turning on him eventually.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: Would you guys get mad if this Daniel Bryan storyline leads to Orton/Cena?*



#Mark said:


> Punk's reactions weren't even a fraction of what Bryan is getting now.


Don't try to rewrite history man, Punk had the crowds hot as fuck during his angle with just his mouth while Bryan's getting more than Punk ever did around for his first big angle...just stating facts


----------



## babycitagirl

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I've said it before, but it bears repeating.

ADR = Corporate.
Ricardo = Pipebomb.

And adding to that...

Ryback = Not Corporate, he wouldn't fit in. WWE needs some stronger babyfaces, anyway.
Heyman = Corporate, further extending the thing with Punk and dropping Axel at the same time.
Big Show = If he goes Corporate, there goes the storyline.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Would love for Orton to hold the WWE title, HHH getting his hands on the WHC, Ambrose with the US title (hell, slap the IC on him too) and Reigns/Rollins with the tag titles. Let them basically have a strangle hold on the entire WWE. Make the monster as big as possible before Bryan (or Cena..) start toppling it over. It would make the ultimate underdog story. Imagine all the gold in that ring for the corporation promos. It would be heat-city.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: I can't help but think Damien Sandow should have Orton's role in this storyline*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You think I give a shit if he's over? :ti
> 
> All I care about is if he gets projective booking, which is what Del Rio and Sheamus are going to get every single year of their careers, because they're company mandated pushes, even if they come out to silence.
> 
> Sandow should've been one of them, only he'd also have gotten over because he's as good on the mic as Punk is. You can be pushed fast and get over, too. *The reason Sheamus doesn't get over is because he's garbage and the reason Del Rio doesn't is.....I really don't know*, but we're long past the point of him being pushed fast mattering. By now he would be over if he was anybody else. Barrett got over before they flushed all his Nexus momentum down the drain and turned him into a perennial jobber, Shield got over, Brock got over, even that shithead Ryback got over. There's no harm in a fast push.


Del Rio didn't get over because of the same reason Sheamus didn't get over.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't know why people want people within the Corporation to turn on each other when the angle is still in it's infancy. Now, I do see Show turning and joining the Corporation and maybe one more person joins as well (Barrett? Ryback?) but the group shouldn't show signs of imploding yet. Sheesh.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Sounds like Big Show is going to work a program with Triple H. On the one hand, the match would be terrible. On the other hand, I'd rather Big Show job than someone else.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why do people want Big Show to turn AGAIN? this guy already holds the record for most heel/face turns BY FAAR (just an assumption), this year alone, he's been heel>face>heel>face, just stop turning him every month, it was bad enough when they were turning him annually but right now its at a ridiculous level, four turns already & we're still in September?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

hes' not turning..he's facing Triple H in a match.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The Shield is going to get annoyed eventually with HHH and Orton telling them what to do, I think that's pretty obvious. At least one of them will turn.


----------



## Da Silva

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

wrong thread


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

- This is based of what has happened in the last few weeks and not on tonights RAW. 
- It is not a quick assessment and Im aware it is a slow burning feud that will take a while to kick into effect.
- This is just my thoughts on the feud up to now. Not tonight or what could happen in the future.
- I just think the promos and the timing out of the feud are incredibly slow and Bryans participation in the feud doesn't reflect the intensity of the situation.


This is meant to be the big summer story line. It involves three major players in the WWE. It involves a big heel turn from HHH and Randy Orton. And yet I am personally finding it incredibly boring and repetitive.

Daniel Bryan being my number two favourite guy in WWE and yet I think his promos in the story have been underwhelming. His match quality is great but his promos and story development have been average and his promos are not reflecting the seriousness of the situation. I feel like HHH is telling us what is happening as apposed to Daniel Bryan demonstrating it through story telling.

I find myself no longer able to manage the three hours of RAW and end up turning it off half way through as the end is predictable, underwhelming and repetitive. This is meant to be a major story line and is meant to keep me watching every week but i'm just finding the whole thing boring and missing the wow factor or the excitement.


Maybe its not just this main story. Maybe its the fact that it is the only major story line right now. There are no other major story lines right now and there are no other story lines to invest your time and energy into.

John Cena gone(Not a bad thing). No Part Timers (Not a bad thing). 

CM Punk (arguably the biggest/most important guy on the roster right now) is currently been used incredibly badly in a very mid card feud with a guy who doesn't deserve it and in a feud with Paul Heyman which run its course a long time ago and has been strained out and over played way too much. What was once an interesting feud has now become incredibly stale and has run its course.

Im sure many agree with me and Im sure many disagree. Im just interested to find out other people opinions.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

Dude, you know I love your posts most of the time and respect you completely, but posting this thread after "that segment" and this early in the program seems a bit off base no? I will agree with you on your thoughts on Punk's program though, because even though he's feuding with Heyman, he's also working with Axel and that's almost as bad as working a program with Del Rio, where all energy and fun is sucked out of the feud.


----------



## Eskuhbro

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

I think it's just how they deliver the promos. They need to speed it up. It literally takes HHH like 30 seconds to get one sentence out.


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*



THANOS said:


> Dude, you know I love your posts most of the time and respect you completely, but posting this thread after "that segment" and this early in the program seems a bit off base no? I will agree with you on your thoughts on Punk's program though, because even though he's feuding with Heyman, he's also working with Axel and that's almost as bad as working a program with Del Rio, where all energy and fun is sucked out of the feud.


Thanks.

By the way I wasn't basing it on anything that has happened tonight. The timing of the post is because I haven't been on here very much but thought I would come on whilst watching RAW.

Doink The Clown got a mention though.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

I like it. Triple H's promo's have gotten so much better as a heel, same with Randy's. They could probably use Bryan better in this story. It's fine for now, I'll wait until after Night of Champions to see where they go with this.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

The irony of the OP's username of Doinktheclown lol And no, this is a great storyline OP..come one...Orton back at a great heel...Bryan against the McMahons and the corporation..this is great shit! :hogan


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*



doinktheclowns said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By the way I wasn't basing it on anything that has happened tonight. The timing of the post is because I haven't been on here very much but thought I would come on whilst watching RAW.
> 
> Doink The Clown got a mention though.


I had a feeling you already had the thread ready and just posted it at the beginning of RAW but wasn't too sure lol. The timing was interesting though, that's for sure. Doink did get a mention which was a hilarious and unexpected reference, but I loved seeing it, and I believe it accomplished the point they are trying to drive home with this storyline.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I like it. Triple H's promo's have gotten so much better as a heel, same with Randy's. They could probably use Bryan better in this story. It's fine for now, I'll wait until after Night of Champions to see where they go with this.


Agreed. I'm glad HHH is finally the Corporate Heel figure he was always meant to be. It suits him like a glove.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

No matter what WWE do whether it's good or bad, people are always going to complain about something, aren't they?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

Honestly, suck it up. I had to deal with 434 days of sucktitude. You can deal with this....it's only been a little over a month.


----------



## WhyMe123

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

I love seeing that homeless bum Daniel bryan get his ass beating every week. it's very entertaining


----------



## WizzJones

*Re: Daniel Bryan Vs HHH & Randy Orton borring ?*

i completely agree with doink wwe has been real slow for me lately after summerslam it feels like everything got real slow i don't mind what they are doing with cm punk at the moment axel is a decent wrestler but after seeing that huge match with punk and lesnar im not completely sold on this feud but i do like seeing axel in the spotlight bryan against the company is cool reminds me of good ol stone cold but for some reason it feels like they are not doing all they can with it and idk if you dude's are watching the show right now but it was pretty cool to see ryback back in the ring it's been forever


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why isn't Orton getting a bigger reaction at this point? He's in the biggest storyline of the year....the biggest storyline Orton has had in years and he comes out to crickets. WTF?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

They need to start having some minor victories for the lockeroom against these guys soon though... if every week is just this it will become WCW/Nitro all over again... where you just stop caring.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I still can't express enough how much RAW truly needed a storyline like this. One that winds throughout the show encompassing and impacting everyone. One with faces who are actual underdogs that you want to cheer for and heels that are assholes who you truly hate. THIS is what the WWE has bee missing for so damn long.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## chbulls1_23

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dan the marino said:


> I still can't express enough how much RAW truly needed a storyline like this. One that winds throughout the show encompassing and impacting everyone. One with faces who are actual underdogs that you want to cheer for and heels that are assholes who you truly hate. THIS is what the WWE has bee missing for so damn long.


:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Very strong heel in Orton and the corp. It's for the best this way because they desperately needed a very strong heel.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

IMO, storyline has been falling flat the past couple of weeks. It certainly beats Cena overcoming the odds every week, but that's not saying much. I'm hoping next week we finally see Bryan get some retribution and something different from what we've been getting the last few weeks. Obviously I'm not expecting Bryan to get to HHH anytime soon, or even get Orton, but at least have him out-smart the Shield and take them out in some way. Maybe with a sledgehammer or something, and have Orton and HHH look on with Bryan finally winning a week, standing tall in the middle of the ring. 

Oh well. Certainly not bad, but they're definitely trying to fill time and draw this out as long as possible. It's still a bit unbelievable this is going to go all the way into Mania. I could see Bryan/Orton going at the longest, to Hell in a Cell, and then the Bryan/HHH match would have to come soon after that I'd think. No later than the Rumble unless they drop Bryan down to a feud with Ryback, or some upper mid-carder. 

I am getting a little worried 95% of this feud will just be what we've been seeing up until Cena returns... and then Cena does his thing, overcoming the odds and all that. 

In fact, the more I think about it, the more I think we will end up getting Cena/HHH for Mania.    

On the bright side, if that happened, Punk/Bryan would be very likely.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> I am getting a little worried 95% of this feud will just be what we've been seeing up until Cena returns... and then Cena does his thing, overcoming the odds and all that.


That's exactly what's happening. Cena's gonna be the one to overcome The New Corporation, not Bryan. At most he'll get a short reign where he beats Orton only to lose the title back at the very next PPV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I would mark so hard if DB, Ziggler, Miz, and Big Show went into Punk's locker room next week...not for an orgy for the gutter minds :side: but to discuss payback against the corp.

But Punk is too busy with Heyman.  maybe close to battle ground or SS.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dan the marino said:


> I still can't express enough how much RAW truly needed a storyline like this. One that winds throughout the show encompassing and impacting everyone. One with faces who are actual underdogs that you want to cheer for and heels that are assholes who you truly hate. THIS is what the WWE has bee missing for so damn long.


So true. Raw this year feels like Raw did in 2004 when Evolution was running shit and the faces Benoit, Jericho, and later Orton were trying to take them down.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I would mark so hard if DB, Ziggler, Miz, and Big Show went into Punk's locker room next week...not for an orgy for the gutter minds :side: but to discuss payback against the corp.
> 
> But Punk is too busy with Heyman.  maybe close to battle ground or SS.


That would be awesome, but I can't see it happening until the build to SVS the earliest.


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Power struggle story lines never ends well. 

So when will the "board of directors" decide to pay attention to the show and do something about the corporation? Or are heels immune?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> I am getting a little worried 95% of this feud will just be what we've been seeing up until Cena returns... and then Cena does his thing, overcoming the odds and all that.
> 
> In fact, the more I think about it, the more I think we will end up getting Cena/HHH for Mania.


I'm worried about this too. Tonight's ending was a bad idea. First involving Big Show is just baffling. Second Bryan needs to win a few. It should be a back and forth war not a complete annihilation like the last 3 weeks has been.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Vince will bring back Cena (if he can't get Austin/Rock to work Mania) to end Hunter's tyranny (didn't watch RAW but by looks of results looks bad)


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The question is just who will be on the other end of the power struggle. Who has enough power or authority to stand up against them. 

Cena will surely get involved. And right now its only two scenarios. Either against Orton or Triple H. Bryan should win the WWE title, but he should face Triple H aswell. 
I do get the feeling that at some point Triple H will be wrestling in a WWE Title match. Wouldnt mind it if it ends with Bryan making Triple H tap.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JY57 said:


> Vince will bring back Cena (if he can't get Austin/Rock to work Mania) to end Hunter's tyranny (didn't watch RAW but by looks of results looks bad)


or they'll do a McMahon in every corner at WM. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> I'm worried about this too. Tonight's ending was a bad idea. First involving Big Show is just baffling. Second Bryan needs to win a few. It should be a back and forth war not a complete annihilation like the last 3 weeks has been.


I can see WWE dropping WWE in favor of a strong returning Cena and Sheamus, but hopefully that's not the case and they have Show and company using DB's massive popularity for a pull. DB is severely over and WWE should realize by now they can't ruin him. I strongly feel DB with as unbelievably over as he is will come out of this the way he should, with the title back on him. 

Can't say that much for Ziggler thou.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Inb4 Vince Russo is the higher power. :russo


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The Corporation needs a body on it's hands if it wants to keep the threat of their power high and taking Big Show out as it's first real victim will go over big. For now, all they've done is put people in lopsided matches, throw The Shield at the them, and have Randy Orton RKO people. It's cool for now, but it's not exactly hitting that "oh shit" kind of feel that the previous Corporation and MchMahon-Hemsley factions hit.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think Bryan will get his comeuppance by beating Orton while Cena takes care of Hunter. I doubt that there will be any physical payoff between Bryan and Hunter.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Inb4 Vince Russo is the higher power. :russo


:cornette

Anyway, it does feel weird the way this storyline has been booked considering we're so used to Cena's face-dominates-every-week booking. I'm liking it. 

Big Show crying though...:lol I liked the way he acted on the last Smackdown but what he did tonight was hilariously over the top. How can you be crying for that long?


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena will surely help bring the corporation down. But I do think Daniel Bryan will be the one that puts the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think its kinda funny that I thought this week's continuation of the feud was done better than last week, and yet all I can see is people complaining. Then when other people like how it goes, something comes along that I don't like. Weird.

Anyway, I have to laugh at all these impatient fuckers who cry that the feud is getting boring and its not fun seeing Bryan get beaten up weekly. Apparently the term 'adversity' is foreign to them.


----------



## superuser1

*To everyone whos complaining about this storyline*

dont worry Supercena will be back soon and we'll get right back to our regularly scheduled program...i honestly think you guys are so used to the face coming out ontop all the time that seeing the heels dominate is so new and different that yall hate it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'll just post what I said on the RAW thread:



> Thank you for understanding how wrestling works. 90% of you people have short attention spans, no wonder they dumb down stories and characters for the audience. You aren't ready to think when it comes to storytelling.
> 
> People don't understand that this is making Daniel Bryan look like a million bucks as opposed to a meaningless WWE title reign. And you'll realize that once he starts getting his revenge. Sheesh.





> WWE is doing this right. When they had the Summer of Punk 2011, they had gold in their hands and they dropped the ball. We complained and bitched about it and rightfully so because Punk was suppose to be the one to break the Cena monopoly. Luckily, since he THAT DAMN GOOD, he was able to rebound and still become one of the top guys in the business. This time, WWE is doing it the right way in building this slowly and carefully rather than do a one or two month feud and have Bryan dangle into limbo UNTIL Cena came back. Sure, maybe Cena comes back on top but at least with this storyline, when Cena comes back, he won't be the only choice people can truly root for. Now you got Bryan. You still have Punk. You potentially have Rhodes and Ziggler.
> 
> This storyline has been great. Tremendous, even. It's how you book storylines that benefit everybody. Anyone blindly hating at this point is either A) unaware of how wrestling works, B) have let the Cena booking REALLY jade their way of how wrestling works, C) they know it's working but want to be "different" and just bitch to bitch or D) all of the above. Seriously, anyone with a rational brain KNOWS this will benefit everybody if done right.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: To everyone whos complaining about this storyline*

Should this be a rant :hmm:

I like the heels dominating. Would just like to see a glimmer of hope for DB. Every Raw and Smackdown he has been left laying. But i understand this could make DB a huge star.


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: To everyone whos complaining about this storyline*

cena has nothing to do with how stupid this big show story was tonight


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So how many more weeks will HHH bring the roster on the stage to watch Bryan get a beat down?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> Why isn't Orton getting a bigger reaction at this point? He's in the biggest storyline of the year....the biggest storyline Orton has had in years and he comes out to crickets. WTF?


Have you watched the same show I did?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: To everyone whos complaining about this storyline*



SoupBro said:


> Should this be a rant :hmm:
> 
> I like the heels dominating. Would just like to see a glimmer of hope for DB. Every Raw and Smackdown he has been left laying. But i understand this could make DB a huge star.


This would have probably been the same result for Rock if he didn't get suspended (kayfabe) during the 2 man power trip. Pretty sure he said that himself in an interview too. It's just to put over the heels (lol feel like a broken record here) Big Show is probably gonna feud with HHH, might as well have HHH bury Show rather than bury a fresh talent.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is just bordering lame, especially the crybaby antics of Big Show. 

Let Bryan be the focus, stop bringing unnecessary guys into the feud, like Ziggler, Miz and Show. These guys are bringing his momentum down. Sure having Show KO Bryan builds him more heat and sympathy, and it is achieving that, but as I said it is becoming lame.

The only two guys who should be helping Bryan is Punk and Henry, guys who can actually bring in new interest and viewership. Hopefully we get to see that by Survivor Series.

Ziggler could have helped out massively in the storyline had he been WHC champion. It would have helped him get more over as a face champion by supporting Bryan, but right now he feels like a nobody. They really missed the ball by not making him champion.

Anyways smiling Bryan and crying Big show need to go.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Joseph92 said:


> So how many more weeks will HHH bring the roster on the stage to watch Bryan get a beat down?


Isn't that the point of this story? Have this constantly happen so people(and eventually superstars) get mad that HHH/Steph are abusing their powers and doing this?


Some people(not saying you) take this storyline too serious, they're acting like heel moments in this storyline are bad things and shouldn't be happening....They're doing these things for a reason,to get fans to boo them,and based on peoples reactions on this site, seems like it's working(to well it seems)


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Have you watched the same show I did?


Depends on what you were watching. Fact is Orton came out to crickets. Read the Raw thread and you will see other people mention it in real time.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> Depends on what you were watching. Fact is Orton came out to crickets. Read the Raw thread and you will see other people mention it in real time.


Unless I heard something wrong...didn't Raw END with fans booing Orton as he held up the WWE title....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton comes out to crickets? Nah, Orton haters must have been running wild in there.

Edit: LOLIowa my bad, worst reaction Orton has had in a while.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> Unless I heard something wrong...didn't Raw END with fans booing Orton as he held up the WWE title....


Yes. You are right there. He did get booed at the end and a few times throughout the show (I mentioned that before btw) but when he came out and when he beat Cody it was dead silence. If Orton got the reaction he got at the end of the show when he first came out we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



dxbender said:


> Isn't that the point of this story? Have this constantly happen so people(and eventually superstars) get mad that HHH/Steph are abusing their powers and doing this?
> 
> 
> Some people(not saying you) take this storyline too serious, they're acting like heel moments in this storyline are bad things and shouldn't be happening....They're doing these things for a reason,to get fans to boo them,and based on peoples reactions on this site, seems like it's working(to well it seems)


I understand what your saying, but I am just wondering how long will it continue. Eventually someone will stand up and help DB. Will it be at the next PPV?


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I am surprised ppl can't see where this Corporation story is going. It's not going to be about Daniel Bryan overcoming them nope this is going to be the Nexus all over again and Cena will come back probably win the Rumble again and defeat Orton at WM 30. Believe me I hope I am wrong on this prediction but I could see where this going when Cena said in has promo after Summerslam that he was "Disgusted" about HHH helping Orton beat Bryan for the title. So that is where this Corporation thing is going folks another Cena overcomes the odd's story.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^HHH turned heel for John Cena?


----------



## HairyNipples

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What happened to the WWE board of directors. They can get rid of anyone in a company, not just the Raw GM lol.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I am all for setting up how strong of an adversary the Corporation is, but WWE is heel heavy to an extreme right now. ALL SIX championships are held by heels, both GMs are heels, all other authority figures are heels. The only remaining major "faces" besides Bryan are not even involved in the story line like it doesn't exist for them, even though it affects the whole company, ie Punk, RVD.

Angle started out with a ton of promise, but right now its waaay to one sided, not even an underdog story anymore, its more like watching North Korean dissidents in a prison camp or something.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

this beat up need to stop at some point ASAP..can't go forever beat up Bryan and especially no payback.

Bryan Snap and full on TV14 on mic and after that he put Steph on his Yes Lock thing,on RAW beat up one of Corporate.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

the parents are probably really coming out tonight in support of anti bullying lol


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

To be honest it's disgustingly pathetic how the WWE positioned Orton like this; they did it because they _know full well_ that Orton never earned a single accomplishment in his career, and they do it to piss off the smarks. Random crowds like Iowa don't give a flying fuck about who deserves what, they just like who they like and hate who they hate - this is why Orton comes out to literally five, if that, boos... and maybe one horny truck of a woman squealing from her vagina.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



RockFan01 said:


> I am surprised ppl can't see where this Corporation story is going. It's not going to be about Daniel Bryan overcoming them nope this is going to be the Nexus all over again and Cena will come back probably win the Rumble again and defeat Orton at WM 30. Believe me I hope I am wrong on this prediction but I could see where this going when Cena said in has promo after Summerslam that he was "Disgusted" about HHH helping Orton beat Bryan for the title. So that is where this Corporation thing is going folks another Cena overcomes the odd's story.


Hmm.. This can definitely happen. You never know with the WWE, they have the history of ruining awesome storylines by pulling some bullshit like this.

I really hope that is not the case but I can see that happening.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Oh and with the constant beat downs I'm starting to think WWE are making the shows look bad on PURPOSE so it seems better when Cena is actually around...


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Well.. That just killed all my excitement. Thanks for reminding me that I should not expect much from the WWE. I will keep my eye on the storyline but I am not going to raise my expectations for a DB victory in the end. It is too good to be true.

Im out.


----------



## Shautru

*Triple H*

So I'm wondering if this dictatorship will end by HBK coming back and getting Triple H to come around in some way. Since on Summer Slam HBK was talking how he trained/mentored Daniel Bryan; I'm sure they could work in how HBK isn't happy how DB is being treated and not happy how his friend is acting; etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Triple H*

I'm waiting for the possibility of Shawn Michaels (along with Kevin Nash and/or the rest of DX) to get involved one way or another.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Triple H*

Yeah,I see Shawn Micheals stepping in and either making HHH have a change of heart or eating a pedigree/RKO/Triple Powerbomb.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just don't see how the Corporation are going to be stopped. Bryan getting beat down every week...all the other faces save for Show too scared to even attempt to rebel... there are literally NO face authority figures that can tip the scales to Bryans favour. Only thing I can see happening in Shawn Micheals stepping in and making HHH have a change of heart ( thus turning face again) or the Board of Directors stepping in or something lol. I mean this is even too one sided for Cena to realistically battle against and thats saying something.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H*

I want to see the reaction of this forum if Shawn Michaels becomes HHH's stooge


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Triple H*

I'm expecting an angle where Shawn Michaels TRIES to convince Triple H that he is wrong and is abusing his power but end up getting a pedigree for his efforts.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

this is a slow build guys so its gonna be a while, I see Bryan maybe getting some payback next week before NOC and Show teased the attack on HHH, the annoying thing for me is that they dont all come out at the one time, I'd like to see the entire Corporation(or Administration:cole3)come out all together


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's like I've said in a couple of threads (including this one) before....

*Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, the rest of DX, The Rock, Stone Cold, former Corporation members* <<<<Any of them could possibly get involved in the storyline (even if it's just a one-time thing) and make things more interesting & exciting.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> Depends on what you were watching. Fact is Orton came out to crickets. Read the Raw thread and you will see other people mention it in real time.


I just re-watched Raw, Orton was cheered in the opening segment, he was cheered when he made his entrance for the match, & he was cheered for the first half of the match, then he got a mixed reaction during the second half of the match, he was then booed to close the show.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This storyline is the best thing WWE has produced in I don't even know how long any more. They have sorely missed 1 mega storyline running through the whole show as a common thread and holding everything together. They have sorely missed mega heels dominating and true babyfaces in peril. This storyline is both of those things and it's almost too good to be true. Part of me is still in shock that it's actually happening tbh. This angle isn't just going to benefit Bryan, it's going to benefit everybody who gets involved. It isn't going to produce one star, it's going to produce a whole bunch of them. How awesome is that? Every week it just gets better and better. I'm absolutely loving it and those complaining about Bryan getting beat down every week are kind of stupid, there's no other word for it. Some of you clearly haven't watched as much WWE as you say you have. Either that or so many of you have become so accustomed to Cena style storylines that you don't know a real one like this when you get it.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> This storyline is the best thing WWE has produced in I don't even know how long any more. They have sorely missed 1 mega storyline running through the whole show as a common thread and holding everything together. They have sorely missed mega heels dominating and true babyfaces in peril. This storyline is both of those things and it's almost too good to be true. Part of me is still in shock that it's actually happening tbh. This angle isn't just going to benefit Bryan, it's going to benefit everybody who gets involved. It isn't going to produce one star, it's going to produce a whole bunch of them. How awesome is that? Every week it just gets better and better. I'm absolutely loving it and those complaining about Bryan getting beat down every week are kind of stupid, there's no other word for it. Some of you clearly haven't watched as much WWE as you say you have. Either that or so many of you have become so accustomed to Cena style storylines that you don't know a real one like this when you get it.


The storyline is so great that everybody is getting worked hard, smarks are getting worked, soccer moms are getting worked, kiddies are forgetting cena and rooting for Bryan and the faces, hajeeds in south asia are getting worked. Brilliant stuff.

This run will cement HHH's place as one if, if not the greatest heel of the television era. People are actually saying that they will quit watching if the torment and bullying continues, that it's become too 'dark' for a wrestling show. Lol, babies cried that the attitude era is gone, now that they bring some of it back, it's too hot to handle.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jammy said:


> The storyline is so great that everybody is getting worked hard, smarks are getting worked, soccer moms are getting worked, kiddies are forgetting cena and rooting for Bryan and the faces, hajeeds in south asia are getting worked. Brilliant stuff.
> 
> This run will cement HHH's place as one if, if not the greatest heel of the television era. People are actually saying that they will quit watching if the torment and bullying continues, that it's become too 'dark' for a wrestling show. Lol, babies cried that the attitude era is gone, now that they bring some of it back, it's too hot to handle.


I'm legitimately getting a right laugh at some of the responses over the Bryan beat downs and the actions of HHH/Orton. Some folks are gotten to BIG TIME. It's going to make the pay off to this whole thing that much sweeter.

DA GAME WORKIN DA MARKS DA SMARKS AND DA SOCCER MOMS

:HHH2


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's amazing but...If I told you last year that the hottest story line of the show DIDN'T involve The Rock, John Cena, CM Punk, Paul Heyman, or Brock Lesnar would you believe me?

Shit is crazy how quick the paradigm shifts in wrestling. All of a sudden Bryan and Ziggler are the top faces after toiling in the tag division? Crazy.


----------



## hardyorton

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> I'm legitimately getting a right laugh at some of the responses over the Bryan beat downs and the actions of HHH/Orton. Some folks are gotten to BIG TIME. It's going to make the pay off to this whole thing that much sweeter.
> 
> DA GAME WORKIN DA MARKS DA SMARKS AND DA SOCCER MOMS
> 
> :HHH2


In the end Bryan will get his payback that's what it's all been set up for, he get the WWE title back and beat HHH (although the second one i'm not sure on). You have to make the heels look unstoppable so when Bryan goes all kick ass on them it will pop the arena. I'm shocked at how people have so little patience these days.


----------



## Robb Stark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> This storyline is the best thing WWE has produced in I don't even know how long any more. They have sorely missed 1 mega storyline running through the whole show as a common thread and holding everything together. They have sorely missed mega heels dominating and true babyfaces in peril. This storyline is both of those things and it's almost too good to be true. Part of me is still in shock that it's actually happening tbh. This angle isn't just going to benefit Bryan, it's going to benefit everybody who gets involved. It isn't going to produce one star, it's going to produce a whole bunch of them. How awesome is that? Every week it just gets better and better. I'm absolutely loving it and those complaining about Bryan getting beat down every week are kind of stupid, there's no other word for it. Some of you clearly haven't watched as much WWE as you say you have. Either that or so many of you have become so accustomed to Cena style storylines that you don't know a real one like this when you get it.


YES. 

Ffs, Vince is right, some of you don't know what's best for you. You don't know what you want.

This is great. It's genuinely interesting TV, something I haven't been able to say since the Summer of Punk.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

How quick some people are to forget that Bryan just beat John fucking Cena clean for the WWE Championship 3 weeks ago. 

Bryan is fine guys.

This angle is still rolling. It's provided some much need structure to the show, and I for one think that Raw has been all the better for it. It's nice to have that narrative through the entire show again. It really pulls things together.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm mixed about the angle, it's been great, heels are gaining huge heat and genuinely making the viewers hate them, HHH has been gold, Steph also.

It's gonna be a long winded feud until Mania 30 next year, which I don't mind you know there's gonna be a huge pay off which is also brilliant just makes viewers stay intrigued. It's the best angle there've had in years.

The endings have been repetitive which is very annoying, but when you look at it as its only a 3 week old feud which will go on for about 6-7 months the fact there's not much else they can do for now, is understandable considering there's not enough people with Bryan and other little plots occurring as of yet.

Bryan simply is gonna need help, he won't be destroying this whole 'corporation' by himself, he needs back up and I think Punk will eventually get involved, it's made for Punk.

They will most likely end this feud at Mania, but for now it's good Punk is away from it and Bryan is the true underdog, they need to slowly tell this story.

What I can't wait for is the huge pay off and ending to it, I think we are gonna be in stall for some many more memorable moments from this feud come Mania time next year when we're looking back on it.


----------



## dddsssccc

*Re: Triple H*

Pretty much agree with the others. I think HBK comes back, does a segment and gets pedigreed or Triple H forces one of the other guys on the roster to attack HBK like making Big Show hit Bryan.


----------



## FanSince88

Just as long as we DON'T get another HHH vs HBK match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Duke Silver said:


> How quick some people are to forget that Bryan just beat John fucking Cena clean for the WWE Championship 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Bryan is fine guys.
> 
> This angle is still rolling. It's provided some much need structure to the show, and I for one think that Raw has been all the better for it. It's nice to have that narrative through the entire show again. It really pulls things together.


:clap Very true man and it should not be forgotten. This entire storyline is about providing the WWE with a new Face of the Company, because they mention it every week, and it's pretty damn obvious that it's going to be the only guy other than HHH and the Rock to beat John Cena squeaky clean. You don't beat Cena like that if the company doesn't intend on making a statement and pushing you to the moon. How some people still think that this storyline "isn't" about Bryan becoming, at the very least, one of the big top faces along with Punk and Cena, I'll never understand.



GoToSl33p said:


> I'm mixed about the angle, it's been great, heels are gaining huge heat and genuinely making the viewers hate them, HHH has been gold, Steph also.
> 
> It's gonna be a long winded feud until Mania 30 next year, which I don't mind you know there's gonna be a huge pay off which is also brilliant just makes viewers stay intrigued. It's the best angle there've had in years.
> 
> The endings have been repetitive which is very annoying, but when you look at it as its only a 3 week old feud which will go on for about 6-7 months the fact there's not much else they can do for now, is understandable considering there's not enough people with Bryan and other little plots occurring as of yet.
> 
> Bryan simply is gonna need help, he won't be destroying this whole 'corporation' by himself, he needs back up and I think Punk will eventually get involved, it's made for Punk.
> 
> They will most likely end this feud at Mania, but for now it's good Punk is away from it and Bryan is the true underdog, they need to slowly tell this story.
> 
> What I can't wait for is the huge pay off and ending to it, I think we are gonna be in stall for some many more memorable moments from this feud come Mania time next year when we're looking back on it.


I think it is very possible that this storyline could lead us to Bryan/Orton and Punk/HHH at Mania, but it's more likely to lead to either Bryan/HHH Punk/Lesnar 2, or Bryan/Punk Cena/HHH


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Triple H*

I wouldn't mind seeing HBK come back, but don't make a big deal of it. Just a brief thing, I don't want them to put too much focus on HHH/HBK. Seeing Hunter pedigree HBK and take him out would be awesome though. Pretty unlikely though.


----------



## Three Dog

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It all depends on what brock is gonna be doing at WM i suppose and who is opponent is, cuz if its punk then he wont be in the Administration angle for sure and then... i wonder who saves Bryan.... :cena5

but if punk isnt taking on Lesnar than I think we all know who WWE needs to bring into the story line unk2


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm mixed on the angle mainly because it's turned into Show-HHH being the main part of the storyline rather than Orton-Bryan. Orton-Bryan should be the main feud with HHH-Show playing second fiddle.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:lmao

It's funny seeing people get butt-hurt over others not loving every second of this angle.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's funny seeing people get butt-hurt over others not loving every second of this angle.


If you find problems with the angle you're getting worked by HHH and a complainer yo.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:lol at the people complaining that the beat downs end the same way. Of course they end the same way, if you get jumped by like 5 people 10/10 you are going to be beat down.

Why are people trying to act like Daniel Bryan is facing jobbers or the putties from Power Rangers? He is facing extremely skilled individuals who have all established themselves in their own rights. Randy Orton is a multiple time World/WWE champion, The Shield as a group have taken down super teams consisting of Cena and Sheamus, and then if he manages to get past all of that, Triple H is there waiting for him. If that isn't overwhelming, then I don't know what is.

If you think that Bryan should be able to fight off those kinds of odds, then you have no right to ever complain about anything Cena and/or Sheamus does.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> :lol at the people complaining that the beat downs end the same way. Of course they end the same way, if you get jumped by like 5 people 10/10 you are going to be beat down.
> 
> Why are people trying to act like Daniel Bryan is facing jobbers or the putties from Power Rangers? He is facing extremely skilled individuals who have all established themselves in their own rights. Randy Orton is a multiple time World/WWE champion, The Shield as a group have taken down super teams consisting of Cena and Sheamus, and then if he manages to get past all of that, Triple H is there waiting for him. If that isn't overwhelming, then I don't know what is.
> 
> If you think that Bryan should be able to fight off those kinds of odds, then you have no right to ever complain about anything Cena and/or Sheamus does.


Agreed. Fans are so accustomed to Superman Faces like Cena and Sheamus, most of us have truly forgotten how it is to have a true underdog face.Bryan is skilled, but that just isn't enough when he is outnumbered and overpowered. I'm loving this storyline, I just hope it doesn't end with LOLCENAWINS!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



LovelyElle890 said:


> :lol at the people complaining that the beat downs end the same way. Of course they end the same way, if you get jumped by like 5 people 10/10 you are going to be beat down.
> 
> Why are people trying to act like Daniel Bryan is facing jobbers or the putties from Power Rangers? He is facing extremely skilled individuals who have all established themselves in their own rights. Randy Orton is a multiple time World/WWE champion, The Shield as a group have taken down super teams consisting of Cena and Sheamus, and then if he manages to get past all of that, Triple H is there waiting for him. If that isn't overwhelming, then I don't know what is.
> 
> If you think that Bryan should be able to fight off those kinds of odds, then you have no right to ever complain about anything Cena and/or Sheamus does.


The problem is the fact he's been put in those odds week after week after week in virtually the same way. No one expects him to just kick The Shield's, Orton's, HHH's, Stephanie's, Vince's, and everyone else's involved collective asses all at once, but I'd love for them after three weeks to move on a bit with this, which they haven't, or at least show some basic intelligence in not falling for this. It's a legitimate gripe, a very similar gripe I had with Cena (repetitive, always the same-type stuff). At the very least have him get beaten down in the parking lot and make use of stuff there or something. Also Orton and The Shield being HHH's bitches annoys me a bit as well, especially Orton, since he's the WWE Champion. 

And for the record, overall I'm still really enjoying the angle. I like Big Show's inclusion, like the Cody thing that happened and same thing with Ziggler, but I'm not blindly "in-love" with the angle like some and it has it's issues. Has nothing to do with "DA GAMEZ WORKIN' ME!" or anything like that (I've actually really enjoyed HHH for the first time in god knows how long). I'd say the main complaint I had, which much like the Cena stuff over the past 8 years, is one side just dominates the other. The good thing with this angle though is ultimately it looks like the pay-off is gonna be the one getting dominated finally reaching stardom, but with this being WWE, I'll wait until that happens before celebrating.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> I'm legitimately getting a right laugh at some of the responses over the Bryan beat downs and the actions of HHH/Orton. Some folks are gotten to BIG TIME. It's going to make the pay off to this whole thing that much sweeter.
> 
> DA GAME WORKIN DA MARKS DA SMARKS AND DA SOCCER MOMS
> 
> :HHH2


You forget that last night he was exerting DAT POWER on Big Show. :HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

here's a question...since Booker T technically doesn't have a job...being that he was removed as Smackdown GM...why doesn't he just run in to help?


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

While I'm not a fan of Show-HHH taking the spotlight in this angle over Bryan-Orton as I mentioned before, I still love this angle for many reasons, one of them; what they did with Cody Rhodes last night. God damn, he was getting no reaction as a babyface up until last night where he got one of the biggest pops. When he returns, if WWE doesn't turn him heel and make him become a lackey for Triple H and the Corporation, he'll be getting HUGE reactions.

I'd bring him back the way they did Matt Hardy in 2005 when he kept attacking Edge. Have Cody Rhodes attack Triple H repeatedly while not 'under contract' getting hauled away by security every time until Cody gets his job back, whether it be by Triple H, Vince McMahon or the 'board of directors.'


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

what i'm worried about is that Bryan might eventually win the feud, and he'll probably become champion, but then Cena and Sheamus will be back and yeah Bryan might be champion but all the attention will be on Cena once again...I really hope the WWE makes him a back up player for a little while after he gets back..the rest of the roster deserves that much.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> I'm legitimately getting a right laugh at some of the responses over the Bryan beat downs and the actions of HHH/Orton. Some folks are gotten to BIG TIME. It's going to make the pay off to this whole thing that much sweeter.
> 
> DA GAME WORKIN DA MARKS DA SMARKS AND DA SOCCER MOMS
> 
> :HHH2


To be honest it's a good storyline yea, but it's either going to:

a) Finish at night of champions
Or
b) Have Bryan beat down for even more weeks after that.

Repetition is not always a good thing.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

WWE never prepared for a day when Cena went down with injury, opps, only DB and Punk are over as big time babyfaces, so they had to invest a RAW on trying to correct the problem with a focus on the Big Show and Cody. Not great to watch Big Show cry yet again, but I understand the need.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Oxitron said:


> To be honest it's a good storyline yea, but it's either going to:
> 
> a) Finish at night of champions
> Or
> b) Have Bryan beat down for even more weeks after that.
> 
> Repetition is not always a good thing.


I think you need to clean your crystal ball mate.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Whats everyone think of the theme Trips is coming out to? I like the King Of Kings theme since it does kinda fit with his heel character now. Anyone want them to use the Corporation's old theme? No Chance In Hell fits them as well plus it kinda sounds more corporate than Motorhead.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This angle is actually wanting me to see Cena return because I know he wont get buried i want too see Triple H and Orton get the shit kicked out of them it's going be 2000 all over again when the GOAT superman unstoppable baby face Austin was gone the corporation ran havoc until backlash when he took everyone out single handily something Kane, two cool, Jericho and the rock had been failing at for about 3 months the fucking hilarity on this forum when Cena does that..


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



SAMCRO said:


> Whats everyone think of the theme Trips is coming out to? I like the King Of Kings theme since it does kinda fit with his heel character now. Anyone want them to sue the Corporation's old theme? No Chance In Hell fits them as well plus it kinda sounds more corporate than Motorhead.


'No Chance In Hell' belongs to Vince McMahon and nobody else!

:vince5


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



SAMCRO said:


> Whats everyone think of the theme Trips is coming out to? I like the King Of Kings theme since it does kinda fit with his heel character now. Anyone want them to use the Corporation's old theme? No Chance In Hell fits them as well plus it kinda sounds more corporate than Motorhead.


I think a remix would be cool, like maybe using Theory of a Deadman's version of No Chance? Orton too I feel needs a new theme to suit his corporate image because he's almost totally ditched his 'Viper' persona and meshed his 'Apex Predator' thing with the corporate schtick.


----------



## APEX

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Now that's the way to end a show:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Honestly though how many times are we gonna see Daniel Bryan get beat down? Its getting kinda repetitive. Kinda the same way TNA would always end every show with a brawl with Aces and Eights for months.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> Triple H ‏@TripleH 3h
> OMG, someone just told me that Darth Vader is a character in a movie!!!! Silly me all this time I thought he was just a big bully #BAStar


Triple H trolling the concerned about bullying wrestling fans.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



checkcola said:


> Triple H trolling the concerned about bullying wrestling fans.


What a champ.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

:lmao 

#BADeathStar


----------



## DCR

*How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*

I hear some people complaining about this storyline, but I also hear people enjoying it.

In my opinion this may be the best thing they've done since the 90s. Daniel Bryan is looking like more of an underdog every week and already is coming off as the biggest underdog I can ever remember. Also, it's natural, not weak and predictable like making Rey Mysterio beat everybody just because Eddie died.

Not to mention it is helping build major stars out of mid card talent. Daniel Bryan is going to be main eventing pay per views probably until Wrestlemania, and this is going to be the storyline that makes Ziggler and Rhodes' careers.

10/10 bravo


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*

4/10, not in my top 1000 storylines


----------



## DCR

*Re: How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*



A PG Attitude said:


> 4/10, not in my top 1000 storylines


Why, though?


----------



## SuperSkippy

*Re: How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*

Ask me in a year.


----------



## BEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm beginning to see a pattern in this storyline.

#OpenShow: HHH & Randy Promo - DB interrupts. 

#EndShow: DB beatdown by Randy & The Shield. 

My point is at least show SOME cunning or creative side to DB's character to avoid being beatdown and left lying after each show. I get that they're building heat towards the stable but for fucks sake can't they think of another way? Even though this storyline is still fresh and has only been running for 3 weeks the repetitive beating that DB is getting is starting to become repetitive. 

The only thing Bryan has going for him is his promos and the fact that the crowd is waiting for him to get revenge ONE DAY. Other than that, Bryan can't do shit to The Corporation. It's like he's not learning from his mistakes to get repeatedly beat down every week.


----------



## The Gorgeous One

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Good storyline so far. It is getting over the corp as heels and getting Bryan and others over as faces. Sympathetic baby faces getting over? What a surprise.


----------



## A PG Attitude

*Re: How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*



DCR said:


> Why, though?


Dude it was a joke, it's what Bret Hart would say. I think the storyline is great.


----------



## DCR

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I guess hiding my thread in here is what's best for business.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Guys like Ziggler, Rhodes, Big Show, Miz, and Bryan...where do they go once the golden boy comes back?


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I'm trying not to think about that. I intend to just sit back and enjoy the next four to six months.


----------



## Alex

*Re: How Would You Rate This Corporation Storyline*



DCR said:


> In my opinion this may be the best thing they've done since the 90s.


Way too early to claim this, considering the amount of times WWE creative have fucked up in the past.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What stupid thing could they do next? Have the entire roster walk out? Daniel Bryan going mad where he has to hit himself? The WWE feuding with the KKK?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i wonder what makes them fuck up so much? they claim they care about us fans, but why do they mostly get it wrong?


----------



## Devil's Anthem

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



hbgoo1975 said:


> The WWE feuding with the KKK?


Team WWE: Cena, Del Rio, Sheamus, and Ziggler.

The KKK: Jack Swagger, Zeb Coulter, and Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm really enjoying this storyline so far, the only thing that bothers me is the fact that Bryan is getting beat down every week, can't he get the upperhand for just one week?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> here's a question...since Booker T technically doesn't have a job...being that he was removed as Smackdown GM...why doesn't he just run in to help?


I'd like to see him get involved.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm really enjoying this storyline so far, the only thing that bothers me is the fact that Bryan is getting beat down every week, can't he get the upperhand for just one week?


He can't because it's not what's best for business. 

:HHH2


----------



## superuser1

*Daniel Bryan needs to go into Chuck Norris mode*

hell he already looks like him lol but he gotta start outsmarting the coporation for example taking them down one at a time till he gets to orton like austin did to dx on that one episode of smackdown back in late 99....set some booby traps or something this would be awesome to see lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs to go into Chuck Norris mode*

To be honest this feud hasn't been as serious as we all thought. Daniel Bryan has been getting his as kicked and he comes out smiling the next show and orton just doesn't care, it's just triple h that is trying make things intense but it isn't working out.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs to go into Chuck Norris mode*


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs to go into Chuck Norris mode*



SCSU said:


>


Blatant photoshop! :flip 
I mean, everyone knows that if the paddle would ACTUALLY hit Chuck Norris, it would shatter into infinite neutrons and electrons and create a new black hole which would destroy the Earth!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I bet this upcoming Raw in Canada, Bret Hart steps up.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan needs to go into Chuck Norris mode*



Old_John said:


> Blatant photoshop! :flip
> I mean, everyone knows that if the paddle would ACTUALLY hit Chuck Norris, it would shatter into infinite neutrons and electrons and create a new black hole which would destroy the Earth!


Ah I love a well timed Norris fact.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If this angle has shown us anything so far , it's that the term and meaning of "smart marks" and "smarks" is essentially dead and is a thing of the past because even the self proclaimed smarks are being fooled and gotten to in terms of what's going to happen or what they think is going to happen. In this day and age, it's hard to work the "smarks" and casuals together but they have managed to do it.


----------



## scooterAustin

*Instead of Randy Orton!*

If they could have gotten him to re-sign do you think Batista could have been a better "Corporate Champion" then Randy Orton? Dave has the "It" factor. Always has. He's stylish looks good in suits and just about anything. It would also go along with the Storyline from 2010 when he "Worked" for Mcmahon to make it Cena. He couldve come back saying Triple H wanted him back ro be the face of the company is Cenas absence. Seeing as that's what he wanted to begin with. What do u think?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Instead of Randy Orton!*

I really wish it were Cesaro who won the WWE MITB and cashed in on Bryan instead of Orton.

Just think about it, Cesaro is a big guy and all and would fit perfect as the _"cooperation supposed face of the WWE"_


----------



## scooterAustin

Gandhi said:


> I really wish it were Cesaro who won the WWE MITB and cashed in on Bryan instead of Orton.
> 
> Just think about it, Cesaro is a big guy and all and would fit perfect as the _"cooperation supposed face of the WWE"_


Cesaro is good in the ring. That's about it His Mic skills are horrible and he isn't the typical Poster boy. But i see what you're saying..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

well, what do you personally think is going to happen?


----------



## ChadLaw

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Unpredictable is the word here folks. Who knows what John Cena will do when John Cena is entirely healthy and ready to return to the ring. Until then we have five or so more months to put that to the side of our brains. Hopefully not a Royal Rumble win, and just a straight shot into The Undertaker's grasp for WrestleMania.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I expect next week that Bryan is going to be getting his small shades of revenge on Orton to hype NOC next Sunday. Granted, he ain't winning the championship but Bryan is going to start getting a VERY SMALL upperhand on Orton/Shield.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Fortitude said:


> Now that's the way to end a show:


Mike Chioda's getting fired for ruining a photo op lol.


----------



## ryu

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I hope and wish that to make this storyline more pumped up. It will be great to see Batista returns and either help out Bryan and join HHH and Orton and Evolution could be formed again till WM and soon Punk will be involved in this feud aswell with helping out bryan. Wont be surprised if some big names returns to help out Bryan. should be good. cant wait.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Have they actually been referred to as ''the corporarion'' or is it just an IWC term?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GNR4LIFE said:


> Have they actually been referred to as ''the corporarion'' or is it just an IWC term?


No, they haven't really been called anything yet.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



GNR4LIFE said:


> Have they actually been referred to as ''the corporarion'' or is it just an IWC term?


The only name I have heard yet is the Administration which Cole said on commentary on Raw but apart from that no names have been mentioned, they don't even look like a group at times as they never leave or enter the ring together it's always separate


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It's a IWC thing. I doubt they'll call it the corporation. They'll want this to be special, not the return of an old stable so the Administration sounds about right. Either that or they don't give it a name at all because they are just doing what's "best for business".


----------



## Shautru

*Re: Triple H*

I just think all this McMahon Dictator/Shield Gestapo stuff will have to end eventually; so figured they'd us Shawn and/or DX to do it. Probably in a PPV.


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan needs to get more serious. Really sell that he's pissed off. No smiling, no working the crowd, just be so pissed off that all he wants to do is destroy Orton, HHH and the rest of the corporation.

This is what I fear WWE are scared to do, because it would be too intense for the kids so they are actually keeping the light-hearted part of Bryan's character.

Kids are "best for business" :HHH2


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Triple H*

I would love for HHH to turn on HBK, that would garner so much heat it'd be ridiculous on how many people would hate the Corp.


----------



## Devil's Anthem

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Batista? You're cute!


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Instead of Randy Orton!*

Batista is actually older than HHH. This would make no sense.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



ChadLaw said:


> Unpredictable is the word here folks. Who knows what John Cena will do when John Cena is entirely healthy and ready to return to the ring. Until then we have five or so more months to put that to the side of our brains. Hopefully not a Royal Rumble win, and just a straight shot into The Undertaker's grasp for WrestleMania.


That's the ideal scenario right here.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Let's not put ourselves through the agony of thinking how much all of those pushes will stop by one man. I say we enjoy the present.


----------



## hag

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I hope and pray that they are building these star to stay at their current position, even when Cena comes back. They can all have the star power.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



DMH2013 said:


> I hope and pray that they are building these star to stay at their current position, even when Cena comes back. They can all have the star power.


But Cena is the GOAT :vince2 and having Cena go over is good for business :HHH2


----------



## hag

*Re: Instead of Randy Orton!*

Cesaro would have been better, but I do not think it would have looked better. Cesaro would have been better for this, because he's a fresh face who hasn't held the WWE title.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Instead of Randy Orton!*

As the great as the guy is and as deserving of a push as he is, Cesaro is NOT who the angle should have been used for instead of Orton. Cesaro doesn't have the charisma or star power for it.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Instead of Randy Orton!*

Orton was the right choice, there's no way Batista goes back ATM.


----------



## HouseofPunk

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

When Cena comes back i'm hoping he's thrown straight into a program with the Undertaker to take him through to Wrestlemania, just keep him away from the Corporation.


----------



## Klee

I'm hoping for a monster traditional survivor series match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Cena comes back for redemption and wins the WWE Title at WM to end the corporation :cena2


----------



## ScottishLuchador

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

did somebody say.........heel turn? :cena5


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

*Royal Rumble*:

-*Daniel Bryan* wins the Royal Rumble.

-*John Cena* returns and gets eliminated by Undertaker.

*Road to Wrestlemania*:

-Daniel Bryan is involved in a similar RTWM like Stone Cold did during RTWM 15

-John Cena challenges Undertaker for the Streak and says he has done everything in his career except beating The Streak.

*Wrestlemania 30*:

*Daniel Bryan* defeats Randy Orton to become the new WWE Champion._HHH_ orders Shield to get rid of Orton,who is a disgrace for the Corporation

*John Cena* breaks the Undertaker's Streak with the help of _HHH_.Wrestlemania 30 closes with HHH and Cena shaking hands


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Triple H*

No, it will end when Cena comes back and "overcomes" the odds once again...


----------



## ReignOfReigns

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

DB will most likely defend the championship at the Rumble if his program with Orton ends at/around SS, so he can't enter the rumble match. The only other possible champion aside Orton at that point is Punk, and I don't see them using him as a transitional champ.

If it's DB vs. Orton for the championship at the Rumble, then either Punk wins and Bryan gets sidelined, or Punk, Orton, and DB start a program to go for a triple threat at WM.. whilst the winner of the Rumble challenges for the WHC *cough*Rhodes.

At this point, I dont see them burying Bryan, nor do I see Punk not being involved.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Triple H*

If HBK does come back to try and change HHH's mind, I expect HHH to have him beat down.


----------



## Jacare

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Cena will 'save' the WWE


----------



## BornBad

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Cena help Bryan to win the title, the corperation disband, Cena get the belt back in 2014


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KLEEBLATT said:


> I'm hoping for a monster traditional survivor series match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


This is what I want to see as well, Team Corporation vs Team Bryan.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KLEEBLATT said:


> I'm hoping for a monster traditional survivor series match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Its about time we have one, the past few years the traditional survivor series match has been nothing but filler


----------



## DaleVersion1.0

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Wwe are trolling us. Cena will be a suprise addition to the the survior series team corporate vs team bryan and everyone wil lbe eliminated on his team apart from him and he will overcome the odds.

Seriously though I think the storyline will be near a close when cena gets back and he won't be involved


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> This is what I want to see as well, Team Corporation vs Team Bryan.


I am expecting a Big Show heel turn


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I am expecting a Big Show heel turn


I can see this happening as well, but i'd rather it didn't because it's just too predictable.


----------



## redwingsfan72191

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

probably back to his rightful spot as the number 1 guy in the company considering he is the best wrestler in the World


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Cena is staying out of that storyline. He might save Bryan or back him up but Cena is gonna come back and build a feud with Taker at WM30.


----------



## Mr Poifect

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

He'll win the Royal Rumble ( again), and forsake a shot at the title for a " Once in a lifetime" against the Undertaker, whilst patronisingly stating that Daniel Byran should fight for the WWE title on his place on the undercard.


----------



## MoneyStax

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Hopefully challenging Taker for the streak. That's one of the few things that wouldn't involve him getting thrown into the current storyline.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Don't think about Cena. Just try and enjoy this good period while it lasts.

I'm not going to not eat an apple just because it will eventually be a core. Thanks, Mitch Hedberg.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



ChadLaw said:


> Hopefully not a Royal Rumble win, and just a straight shot into The Undertaker's grasp for WrestleMania.


That would be perfect.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I don't like the idea of Cena ending the streak. I just dislike Cena that much haha.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I wouldnt worry about it. I think its highly likely he will face Undertaker at wrestlemania. So when he gets back, he will pretty soon get ready for it. And their feud will most likely be seperated from the wrest. Of course they will main event wrestlemania, but other than that, I wouldnt be scared about his return.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Hopefully John defends the Cena championship against Taker at mania while the WWE title and WHC are left alone.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I am expecting a Big Show heel turn


Well well, I think I've never seen that before.

:show


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

If only burying Cena was good for business...




Oh, what the hell am I talking about. The ALMIGHTY JOHN CHENA CAN'T BE BURIED, NOT EVEN BY THE GAME.

:cena2 :HHH2


----------



## ruderick

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *Royal Rumble*:
> 
> -*Daniel Bryan* wins the Royal Rumble.
> 
> -*John Cena* returns and gets eliminated by Undertaker.
> 
> *Road to Wrestlemania*:
> 
> -Daniel Bryan is involved in a similar RTWM like Stone Cold did during RTWM 15
> 
> -John Cena challenges Undertaker for the Streak and says he has done everything in his career except beating The Streak.
> 
> *Wrestlemania 30*:
> 
> *Daniel Bryan* defeats Randy Orton to become the new WWE Champion._HHH_ orders Shield to get rid of Orton,who is a disgrace for the Corporation
> 
> *John Cena* breaks the Undertaker's Streak with the help of _HHH_.Wrestlemania 30 closes with HHH and Cena shaking hands


So basically you want Bryan booked like Austin in 99 and Cena booked like Austin's heel turn in 2001 with HHH exactly like Vince in both?


----------



## H

*Re: honest opinion! where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



HouseofPunk said:


> When Cena comes back i'm hoping he's thrown straight into a program with the Undertaker to take him through to Wrestlemania, just keep him away from the Corporation.


This right here. I posted this same thing somewhere else, actually. I imagine he'll be back at the Rumble, lose that. Maybe be in the chamber match, and Taker returns around that time so Cena can't get involved in the corporation stuff.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Honestly they need to fix the storyline abit it has alot of potential to be a good one.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Has 1 person's booking ever fucked up the entire landscape of the WWE THIS bad?? 

Bryan defeats the corporation and ends it before Wrestlemania, Cena comes back and wins the rumble two years in a row. gets his redemption shot at the WWE Title against Bryan at Wrestlemania in a respect vs. respect match, where Cena respects Bryan for beating the corporation and beating him at SS BUT THE CHAMP IS HERE! Bryan respects Cena for overcoming the odds of his elbow or what the fuck ever and winning the rumble. Cena goes over clean. Shake hands. Bye bye Daniel you are no longer needed. 

Then we will get another fucking HHH vs. Taker match because HHH was defaming WWE and Taker is the "conscious" of the WWE or whatever. 

Punk vs. Orton is a throwaway match where he shoots on him being the face of the company. Again what the fuck ever. Maybe Orton vs. Brock if Orton is turned face for losing his title. 


I'm just trying to say, I don't have high hopes for the Wrestlemania card with Cena returning and getting a super push right during mania season. There's just no way that that won't fuck up everything for everyone.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

delete


----------



## HitMark

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Win RR. Go to WM. Beat Orton. Be champ. End corp.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Thank God HHH is overseeing this angle then. Knowing Vince, he would have made Big Show come out and clean house on the second week of this angle, thus ruining the heat and momentum it had going.

Hunter gets it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

does he? seems to me he's making himself look the best here....no surprise.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> Interesting.


Good to see the angle is in good hands.

But always gotta make sure that he gets the shovel out for the roster, doesn't he? :HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

the fact that he laughed at Heath Slater during Smackdown this week proves that he doesn't value everyone lol but that's kind of cool how he makes it known..he seems to be breaking kayfabe a lot in this storyline.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> does he? seems to me he's making himself look the best here....no surprise.


You're joking, right? Yes, this is only about HHH despite this angle making Orton relevant again after 3 years in limbo, making Bryan a made man (and a legit top star by the end of this), making the Shield have a purpose after being directionless for a while, giving The Big Show a meaningful involvement (which had over-exceeded, IMO), and is involving midcarders like Ziggler and Rhodes to be potential top stars in the future.

Yeah, this is all about DA GAME being over, that blue chipper. :HHH2


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Thanos, Stop posting that Wrestling-news-world.com garbage man. That site is known for fabricating stuff. unreliable non-sense at best. 

This isn't the first time the roster has appeared all at once with HHH as boss, same happened in 2011 as well. And guess what? HHH got fired by Vince too. Without Vince's approval nothing is happening on RAW, HHH said that himself.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

okay but answer this, how is it making Show, Ziggler, Miz, and everyone else look good when they don't step up and do anything on the stage...i can see Vince's point of view on this, its ridiculous...doing that, just makes the fans look at you differently, how are you supposed to cheer a pussy? and The Shield aren't even tough, just have Bryan wrestle one of them with the others banned from ringside and he'll kick their ass......they can only do things with the three of them..makes them look like pussies too..and Ambrose can only attack people from behind.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

You see Vince's point of view everyweek on the show live. That "insider" report is bogus. Don't believe it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Because you're the type that wants everything NOW rather than let the story organically create the reaction you think you want. You're missing the big picture. How are you being a pussy when if you do help Bryan, your LIFELONG DREAM of being in the WWE after YEARS of hard work is gone with three words of YOU'RE FIRED? Again, this story requires people to think for once and not dumb themselves down just because the Cena-like stories have conditioned you to do so.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

man if Cena wins the Royal Rumble, the WWE seriously needs to just go out of business......


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I don't want Cena to end the undertaker streak.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jof said:


> Thanos, Stop posting that Wrestling-news-world.com garbage man. That site is known for fabricating stuff. unreliable non-sense at best.
> 
> This isn't the first time the roster has appeared all at once with HHH as boss, same happened in 2011 as well. And guess what? HHH got fired by Vince too. Without Vince's approval nothing is happening on RAW, HHH said that himself.


No it's not. That's a lie dude. They are not known for posting garbage at all, they just don't like their stuff being posted here. That is THEIR choice not the mods not allowing them because they are unreliable. In fact most of the stuff they post actually comes true in storylines. They posted an article around Mania that said Bryan was due for a huge push around the summer when Hell No dissolved and he'd be in the big summer program with John Cena and look what happened with that. BTW who's to say that info I posted was even from that site?


----------



## CurryKingDH

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Where will they fall?

into obscurity probably


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










I don't agree with it but I still found it hilarious. :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah, i mean if you can beat Cena clean, you have to beat Orton clean....


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, i mean if you can beat Cena clean, you have to beat Orton clean....


He already beat him clean, but right now WWE are pretending it never happened.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Because you're the type that wants everything NOW rather than let the story organically create the reaction you think you want. You're missing the big picture. How are you being a pussy when if you do help Bryan, your LIFELONG DREAM of being in the WWE after YEARS of hard work is gone with three words of YOU'RE FIRED? Again, this story requires people to think for once and not dumb themselves down just because the Cena-like stories have conditioned you to do so.


One valid worry I have though, is will HHH eventually sell for Bryan and let Bryan whoop his ass in segments? I know HHH is much more capable than Vince was back when Austin was whooping his ass every few weeks in the AE, but I still think this angle won't squeeze as much juice as it could if Bryan just simply wins the title and HHH steers his attention to someone like Cena or Vince while conveniently not letting Bryan get his comeuppance on him. Does anyone else worry that Bryan will simply beat Orton and never really get any shots on HHH?


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*



CurryKingDH said:


> Where will they fall?
> 
> into obscurity probably


I wouldn't say obscurity, but Daniel Bryan is the only one meant to become a consistent megastar from this angle. Miz, Show, and Ziggler will still be "main eventers" and "top talents", but this story isn't made to elevate them to that megastar level.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH is supposed to wrestle twice this year and one has already been confirmed against Big Show, so the assumption is that he'll end up wrestling Bryan...and if thats the case, then it'll be a huge feud between them and I am willing to bet they'll have Bryan constantly sticking it to H by making fun of his family and his large nose again and making it personal......I don't see Triple H taking too many beatings...just this once I'd like to have his ego put away for this.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> HHH is supposed to wrestle twice this year and one has already been confirmed against Big Show, so the assumption is that he'll end up wrestling Bryan...and if thats the case, then it'll be a huge feud between them and I am willing to bet they'll have Bryan constantly sticking it to H by making fun of his family and his large nose again and making it personal......I don't see Triple H taking too many beatings...just this once I'd like to have his ego put away for this.


Didn't they say twice before WM? One is against the Big Show and the other has to be at Survivor Series in the 5on5 match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> One valid worry I have though, is will HHH eventually sell for Bryan and let Bryan whoop his ass in segments? I know HHH is much more capable than Vince was back when Austin was whooping his ass every few weeks in the AE, but I still think this angle won't squeeze as much juice as it could if Bryan just simply wins the title and HHH steers his attention to someone like Cena or Vince while conveniently not letting Bryan get his comeuppance on him. Does anyone else worry that Bryan will simply beat Orton and never really get any shots on HHH?


Oh, he'll get his shots at HHH. I don't necessarily think he'll beat down Hunter but a swift kick to the head or putting him in the YES lock will be more effective and important than an underdog in Bryan beating down HHH. Again, patience and storytelling will get us there so let them steer the direction. If he were to have done it by now, the payoff probably wouldn't be as sweet.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Fair to say that Wade Keller over at PWTorch is not impressed with the storyline: http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_73146.shtml#.UieLPza1F8k

I still say let's wait and see until what happens after Night of Champions. If things don't change by then, then I think it is fair to criticise the storyline - plus September and October has a history of stupid booking.


----------



## theonetheonly

*WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Unless they plan on having Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton for the next year (and I wouldn't put THAT passed them), then they painted themselves into a corner.

The gimmick only really works with Daniel Bryan. I think the storyline sucks anyway, but even still, without Bryan it's going to be an absolute joke. So, my guess would be that they are going to keep this going up until Cena comes back. Which spells trouble for the other talent. I posted here months ago that they were squandering talent and now it seems like it will get worse.

Without Cena, Rock, Undertaker, and Jericho, you have...

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk. That's it. They haven't elevated anybody else to be a major threat to the WWE title. They also saw fit to turn some of their biggest heel's into terrible babyfaces. CM Punk, Big Show, and Mark Henry are terrible as faces.

Dolph would be a prime candidate to be elevated, but he went from mega-push 5 months ago to being squased by The Shield. He can't go against Orton because he IS the prototype WWE Champion unlike Bryan. Same with CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, and, wait, thats it. That is all they have. Guys like Kofi and Miz aren't getting near the title. Jack Swagger is stuck in a gimmick. They botched Ryback's face push. RVD is hiding on Smackdown, at least I think that's where he is...

And what are they going to do when Cena or Rock come back? Have Triple H go up there and tell Cena he can't be the WWE Champion? Good grief...


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't believe HHH is gonna go from wrestling Lesnar to Big Show. Show's a glorified joke at this point he's lost so much credibility. If HHH is gonna wrestle then wrestle Bryan or Punk. Hell a fight with a returning Cody Rhodes would do more for the company long term than a match with Big Show would. I just don't get it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Yeah, heaven forbid WWE actually starts building stars for the future instead of relying on part timers and current stars.

Ziggler was the first to speak out and is getting punished week by week for it. Watch when HE gets the upperhand and starts getting more over (if his match with Ryback is any indication. Did you see how the crowd popped when he fought back? Yeah.) They're creating strong faces in Ziggler, Show, Rhodes, and especially Bryan. Anyone saying Bryan's being buried (or the other three, tbh) by this angle completely misses the point and probably does wish Cena comes back so they don't have to think when it comes to storylines.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Jelly?


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

With the way the storyline is going, someone is going to make a big return to help Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I still say we wait until everything is clear. Even though it seems like Show/HHH is the direction, it could easily mean Show is next in line for a title shot against Orton after NOC while Bryan focuses solely on HHH. Once Bryan is done with him, he may go back to Orton and challenge once again while Show drifts off, or turns heel, or MAYBE then goes after HHH. Then you have the Rhodes return factor? The Punk factor of him joining the angle? Shield breaking up? 

A LOT of ways to go with this storyline, which makes it great.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

The storyline right now makes me legit mad about a fake show. And to me that's a good thing.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

They should handle it like they handled the Corp Ministry way back in the day. A group of faces each targeting a specific member of the Corp. Ziggler and Rhodes gets Shield, Bryan gets Orton/HHH; if Big Show goes Corporate then someone feuds with him....etc.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

he makes a great point..they keep calling him "troll" and every bad attribute imaginable...it does kind of hurt him.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> No it's not. That's a lie dude. They are not known for posting garbage at all, they just don't like their stuff being posted here. That is THEIR choice not the mods not allowing them because they are unreliable. In fact most of the stuff they post actually comes true in storylines. They posted an article around Mania that said Bryan was due for a huge push around the summer when Hell No dissolved and he'd be in the big summer program with John Cena and look what happened with that. BTW who's to say that info I posted was even from that site?


Meltzer reported that Bryan's summer push. These people just repeat it, same happened with Miz 2011 mania push. Wrestling-news-world.com "insider reports" are all garbage, they never got anything right because they have no source. I truly feel sorry for you, if you paid money and subscribed to that shit site. Wrestlezone > wrestling-news-world.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



D.M.N. said:


> Fair to say that Wade Keller over at PWTorch is not impressed with the storyline: http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_73146.shtml#.UieLPza1F8k
> 
> I still say let's wait and see until what happens after Night of Champions. If things don't change by then, then I think it is fair to criticise the storyline - plus September and October has a history of stupid booking.


Interesting.



> In yesterday's "Ask PWTorch Staff" article (the website-exclusive version), I answered a VIP bonus question at the end regarding the current storyline of Triple H's dominant dictatorship of the WWE roster. I attended the Smackdown tapings last night in Minneapolis, and the crowd reactions just furthered by resolve that this storyline with Triple H is helping Triple H and no one else. Today I'm publishing the VIP member question and my detailed response explaining why the current storyline is, shall we say, bad for business… At the end, I'll add some observations from last night's Smackdown taping that I attended that reenforces what I wrote.
> *
> PWTorch VIP member Marc from New York asks:* Hey Wade, I completely understand your criticism of Daniel Bryan vs. the McMahon/Orton/Shield faction storyline. However, I feel that the angle is getting over better than you are giving it credit for. Here are my sort of devil's advocate reasons as to why this angle is working.
> 
> 1. Bryan is getting tremendous ovations and crowd reactions. The babyface who stands alone against insurmountable odds is a time-tested angle which draws money. If the babyface gets his heat back too quickly, then his comeback has less importance.
> 
> 2. Big Show is being stripped of his pride, and I think could turn heel off of it. He does Hunter's bidding and turns on the fans because they don't understand why he is doing the cowardly things that he does.
> 
> 3. When Cody Rhodes jumps the rail in two weeks to help Bryan, it will mean more for Cody and get him over huge. If eight babyfaces had helped Bryan before, then it takes away the impact. They need the first time a babyface runs in to count.
> 
> 4. Babyface acts such as Kofi Kingston and the Uso's are worth sacrificing to get over the idea of a totalitarian regime. Plus no money drawing acts like John Cena, C.M. Punk, Undertaker, or Sheamus are made to look bad in this story. Who cares if a couple of lower mid-card babyfaces and a novelty act in his 40s (Big Show) look bad.
> 
> I will admit that parts of this angle could be done better, I feel like this angle is like '80s hair metal. Poison, and Winger weren't great bands, and the music wasn't very good, but a lot of people liked it, and those bands made a lot of money. Not everything needs to be technically perfect, or in a wrestling sense, be logical to make money and be successful. However, I defer to a wrestling expert when it comes to these things, and I would appreciate if you went through the points I make above, and tell me why I am wrong. Thanks for reading, and as always keep up the great work.
> *
> PWTorch editor Wade Keller answers:* When I am critical of this angle, I am also torn for some of the reasons you list above (and others). First, there is a bit of history to the "Triple H Center of the Universe blindspot" that anything Triple H is part of has to get past, and I'm not sure this angle does. This angle so far has made Randy Orton a background player. Yes, he stood over Bryan's fallen body at the end of the show, but overall he is in a subservient role to the mighty Triple H. I think by now Orton would have been more of a focus of this angle. He seems practically like Hunter's bodyguard and surrogate champion for Triple H. Yes, Triple H talks the talk about Orton being the proper Face of the Company, but Orton "feels" like he's subservient to Hunter by a great distance and was simply chosen by Triple H to carry the gold for him and his family, yet Orton is the one headlining PPVs and house shows, not Hunter. I think that's an issue, but a separate one from the points you bring up.
> 
> Yes! Bryan is over, but he was over before this angle took place. I don't think the negative side effects from this angle rub off onto him enough to totally kill his momentum. However, there was a problem on Raw on Monday night that is always present in how WWE presents Bryan, and it's pulling Bryan down more than lifting him up. Why was Show, an overweight, over-the-hill non-title-contender booked to be the guy who obviously would defeat a fresh Daniel Bryan in a fair fight? I mean, Bryan just pinned John Cena clean a few weeks ago, but now Bryan is being booked like 1-2-3 Kid against Razor Ramon. That's not "a small detail," that's a big deal.
> 
> I'd argue Bryan right now is over despite how he's booked more than because of it. Remember, Bryan got over in the midst of wrestling The Shield every week, before Triple H and Vince McMahon decided to glom onto his popularity and try to tear him down to get heel heat and explain to fans why they shouldn't be popping for him like they do. I just hated how, on Raw on Monday, Show was booked to be the obviously dominantly tougher guy who was going to easily badly hurt Bryan in a fair fight. WWE's mindset is still so big-man-centric that it doesn't even cross their minds that fans don't see Bryan as the "obvious massive underdog" against Big Show, because if that were the case, they wouldn't believe in him as a serious threat in the main event division in general, and that by constantly stressing how small and unlikely a main eventer he is as being "a given," it creates a totally unnecessary and counter-productive headwind to Bryan's momentum.
> 
> As for Big Show, yes, if is stripped of his pride and comes back as a heel, he can become Orton and Hunter's enforcer and bodyguard. But the angle on Monday night mostly sent a message that Show was a sympathetic figure you're supposed to feel bad about, with the caveat in the end that he put his job in WWE over standing up for a friend. So they sent very mixed signals. Fans will always see Show as a pathetic guy who lost all his money and didn't do the right thing when faced with a tough choice, and a sobbing crybaby on top of that. If presented as a heel enforcer for Triple H and Orton, that makes him seem like more of a sad sap than a nasty vicious heel. His character is just a mess either way - whether he stays face or goes heel. (The crowd reaction to Big Show last night reenforced my impression coming out of Raw. The fans gave him a tepid response, more clapping than booing, but really more of a confused, conflicted non-response. They sorta feel bad for him, and sorta seem him as a big loser who's been castrated and humiliated.)
> 
> As for Cody Rhodes, yes, he could jump the rail and help Bryan, and that will help elevate him. That's a good thing that could come of this since Cody wasn't a hot babyface after his turn by any means. There are many ways to accomplish that, and this is one of them. But wrestlers shouldn't have to get fired before they stand up to the Great Triple H, God of Gods, King of Kings.
> 
> The side effect of all of this remains that wrestlers in WWE in 2013 aren't outlaws, wrestlers are school children who are told to stand single-file and grovel gratefully for the jobs the Great McMahon Dynasty is so gracious as to provide for them. Pro wrestling works best when the royalty isn't the family ownership of the wrestling company, but the wrestlers whom fans pay to see fight.
> 
> The McMahons (including Hunter) are so lost in their rich privileged corporate world that they don't get that the job of wrestling promoters should be portrayed on TV as simply trying to create a stable orderly environment for these tough badass outlaw wrestlers to settle their differences and fight over grudges and the pride of being the best inside a wrestling ring. The idea that pro wrestling has become about the WWE brand and the McMahon Dynasty gifting "athletically inclined sports entertainers" with jobs, without which they'd be pumping gas or unemployed, is a pile of crap that can't be gift wrapped and disguised as anything but a circle jerk for the McMahon Family egos.
> 
> They can cite to themselves all the rationalizations they want about how they are the biggest stars with the most history with fans, that they draw the big ratings, that they don't want to be in this spot but nobody else is stepping up, blah blah blah (a variation of the same arguments Jeff Jarrett made in TNA's early years to justify pushing himself instead of creating new stars), but ultimately it's an f'd up distortion of what pro wrestling at its core should be when the goal is to make money in every category of their business.
> 
> The primary job of the McMahons, as promoters, is to find a way to get other wrestlers over and protect the image of their wrestlers as badass outlaws who would be successful in other careers, but WWE pays the best and is the most glamorous so they choose WWE, not that the wrestlers are sad saps who are out of options and wake up in fear every day that the McMahon Dynasty will take away their one chance at being worthwhile useful human beings who can own a house and provide for their families.
> 
> As for your note about the weakness of the talent standing the stage taking these orders from Triple H, the fact that almost everyone on the stage short of four names (two of whom are injured, one of whom is a part-timer pushing 50) are deemed expendable in this storyline shows where WWE has come up short and where their efforts should be - getting new wrestlers over as something other than pathetic saps who are desperate to keep their jobs and will tow the Corporate Line to avoid rocking the boat rather than centering the show around the McMahon Dynasty working out their insecurities and petty grudges via an on-air central storyline that isn't getting anyone over who wasn't already over.
> 
> I don't hate the angle as much as it sounds here. This is just a blunt assessment of why it's the wrong angle to be centering the show around and that where it's rooted is revealing. It is "entertaining" to watch, but so full of holes and unintended negative side effects and born out of a self-centered distortion of how pro wrestling and pro wrestlers should be portrayed that at its core it's a window into what's wrong with how the McMahons look at themselves, wrestlers, fans, their industry, and the right core direction for their product.
> 
> *UPDATED THOUGHTS SINCE LAST NIGHT'S SMACKDOWN TAPING*
> 
> -Nothing about the crowd reaction last night conflicted with my views above. Bryan got the biggest pop of the night easily, but not a top top level main event pop. The crowd loved the "Yes! Yes!" chants, but in terms of intensity and sustained crowd heat, it was at the 80 percent level, roughly, of top acts I've seen live over the years. Bryan is over, for sure, and accepted by fans as a main event act worthy of the final slot on a card, but he's probably being more hurt than helped by the current storyline that constantly reminds fans of his shortcomings, something McMahon and Hunter are more preoccupied with than his fans.
> 
> -The Big Show, 24 hours after a major angle, was greeted with a tepid, mixed response - mostly cheers, but reserved and hardly enthusiastic. Fans didn't see him as a larger than life hero; they saw him as a sad sap who can't handle his money and puts his job ahead of being a good loyal friend because, well, he's a sad sap who would be pumping gas if not for the McMahon Dynasty's generous willingness to employ a big loser like him.
> 
> -Dolph Ziggler is cold relative to where he was right before his turn. He's standing on that same stage, doing nothing to help his friend. Again, what kind of friend - if you were being attacked by a group of thugs - would say, "Sorry, I'm late for work. If I'm late, I'll be fired, so you're on your own." It's an awful, awful aspect of this storyline which is a window into how the McMahon Dynasty in real life perceives the wrestlers, so to them this is hardly a sharp turn in how wrestling should be presented publicly. But to fans, who want their wrestlers to be superheroes and above the every-day worries of average working folks, this entire storyline is chopping any mystique and pride from every wrestler on the roster not on that stage the last few weeks.
> 
> -Rob Van Dam was over like a legacy star in the mid-card would be over. His "R! V! D!" shoulder pointing bit was over, but beyond that, there wasn't a real emotional conviction to want to see him win. Triple H used RVD as his target for his stand-up comedy routine ("I've been waiting since 2000 to hear you call me 'dude.'"). The opening segment on Friday's Smackdown is further evidence that Triple H in his current role is putting himself first, but not even to necessarily get heel heat. In this case, he's putting himself over with funny clever one-liners at the expense of babyfaces, such as RVD. Triple H played the segment at the start of Smackdown for laughs. He wasn't telling heel jokes, he was telling "look at how clever and funny I can" jokes. That undercuts his ostensible desire to get heel heat, because fans tend to gravitate toward the more clever person on the stage. He's outwitting the babyfaces on the stage with his various one-liners.
> 
> source: pwtorch.com


Well I agree with him on the Big Show match. That was ridiculous booking no matter what anyone says on here.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Don't you guys agree? Since Daniel Bryan and Kane were a team for the longest time. they shouldve put Kane in that role rather than Big Show


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Would have been more believable with kane rather than big show...*

It would've made more sense storyline wise. Kane's character isn't really one that I could buy crying though, and Kane isn't anywhere near the actor that Show is, so he wouldn't have pulled it off as well.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

We're not in the fucking Attitude Era. Times has changed. The business as a whole has changed. When Keller understands that, he'll see how well in today's era and time this storyline is doing so far. Is it perfect? Hell no. There are flaws, yes. Doesn't mean it's not doing it's job.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Keller's been critical of this since the angle began and lot of it just your typical IWC bitching. Orton IS suppose to be a pawn in this, Bryan vs HHH is the real top angle here. Don't understand the problem there. He doesn't understand if you take HHH/Mcmahons out of this angle, Orton/Bryan is essentially smackdown main event. Sure Bryan will be champion, but what's the top angle gonna be? How long before the PPV buys drop and they send him back to mid-card? Presence of heel HHH basically gurantees bryan the top spot and the main focus of the storyline.

In any case, its his opinion. I don't agree with it at all, but his opinion so whatever.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

do you think the Be A Star campaign will be suspended? I mean kids might think this is real and probably would hate to go to a function where Stepahnie and Triple H were.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Would have been more believable with kane rather than big show...*

Kane doesn't start shooting his movie for another three weeks....they could have used him for this on Monday night, then have him get beaten up next week and get off tv.


----------



## AnalBleeding

*Re: Would have been more believable with kane rather than big show...*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It would've made more sense storyline wise. Kane's character isn't really one that I could buy crying though, and Kane isn't anywhere near the actor that Show is, so he wouldn't have pulled it off as well.


kane's acting is just fine... he played the perfect monster when he unmasked and went on a rampage for like 2 months. legitimately looked like a psycho and played the part well


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



DragonSleeper said:


> The storyline right now makes me legit mad about a fake show. And to me that's a good thing.


This.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Well, he has a movie to film coming soon and he was already in a story with the Wyatts (Which doesn't look like it's going to end once he returns, by the looks of it) so he was pretty much out of the equation so Show was the next best giant in the role. Be happy it wasn't Henry. THAT wouldn't have been believable.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> Well I agree with him on the Big Show match. That was ridiculous booking no matter what anyone says on here.


Yeah it was. They're suddenly friends and Show can end Bryan, the guy who just beat Cena clean, anytime he wants. WTF?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No, Be A Star is solely for advertising, financial, and marketing purposes (not actually for the real cause at hand....which everyone should know by now.) If kids can't seperate reality and fiction, then they're just as stupid as their parents or guardians who didn't teach them that lesson.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big Show has been booked to dominate Cena in matches about hundred times by now. Its funny I never saw anyone complain about it then.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

just happy Kane and Henry weren't used for this non-sense. doesn't fit them at all.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> No it's not. That's a lie dude. They are not known for posting garbage at all, they just don't like their stuff being posted here. That is THEIR choice not the mods not allowing them because they are unreliable. In fact most of the stuff they post actually comes true in storylines. They posted an article around Mania that said Bryan was due for a huge push around the summer when Hell No dissolved and he'd be in the big summer program with John Cena and look what happened with that. BTW who's to say that info I posted was even from that site?


If you know they don't want their stuff posted here then please stop posting it. Same goes for everybody else. If it isn't from WNW then provide a source, problem solved. 

As for that article from Keller, I'm honestly just left shaking my head. Is it any bit of wonder there are so many cynical and jaded wrestling fans out there when this is the shit the wrestling 'media' is putting out. Sure, some of that is WWE's fault but Jesus Christ, it's practically impossible to enjoy anything in this world when you look at with a critical eye to _that _degree. Madness. I also sense some hostility towards 'The God of Gods' stemming from the Grantland interview a few weeks back. Sure Keller, you aren't mad about that at all. He goes around touting his 25 years in the wrestling business yet doesn't seem to understand the basics. Go figure. Complaining about the McMahon's ruining the top angle but not understanding that without them this isn't a top angle. 

I guess he wants Daniel Bryan to be champion already and beating down Orton every week, basically taking the place of Cena. That sounds so much better. This angle has its flaws but nit picking to the degree that Keller and others on this board have done is just sad more than anything else, when people are so caught up in trying to figure everything out and be 'smart' to what's going to happen that they can't enjoy what actually IS happening. 

Whatever. If things go to shit then they can bask in their I told you so's. That's clearly more important than just watching the show and letting things unfold.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jof said:


> Big Show has been booked to dominate Cena in matches about hundred times by now.


It makes no difference, Cena always beat the Big Show no problem, and Bryan beat Cena in dominating fashion, so that booking should not be ignored. Booking Big Show to use his size is one thing, but booking him to toy with Bryan like he could end the match at any second and Bryan's offense being treated just like an annoying mosquito is not good booking. Bryan, the guy who beat Cena cleaner than just about anyone has before, should not be treated like a simple annoying jobber in the main event where Big Show is more concerned with his feelings on hurting Bryan then Bryan's offense. It did him no favors at all. Keller has a point on that match for sure.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The thing is people like Keller are always going to nitpick and complain just about everything. Even if this angle, so far had different ending to the RAW main event, they would still find something to complain about. And they did that back in AE as well.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah, why do you think Big Show was booked that way? they don't want Bryan to be looked at as dominant?


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> It makes no difference, Cena always beat the Big Show no problem, and Bryan beat Cena in dominating fashion, so that booking should not be ignored. Booking Big Show to use his size is one thing, but booking him to toy with Bryan like he could end the match at any second and Bryan's offense being treated just like an annoying mosquito is not good booking. Bryan, the guy who beat Cena cleaner than just about anyone has before, should not be treated like a simple annoying jobber in the main event where Big Show is more concerned with his feelings on hurting Bryan then Bryan's offense. It did him no favors at all. Keller has a point on that match for sure.


Cena has always been dominated by show for 85% of the match, same happened with Bryan. If you actually saw the match, Bryan had a brief babyface comeback before Show caught him with a mid-air spear. Bryan was down, but show walks out refusing to hit the finisher, HHH ordered the shield to overpower bryan before the show drama happened. It was 5 against 1 guy. How does this exactly treat bryan as a simple jobber? I don't get it.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Again, you talk about Bryan suddenly gaining super human credibility just because he beat Cena clean, when Cena himself has been booked in this kinda angles many times before. Remember his feud with Laurinaitis where show turned heel and the storyline leading to PPV cage match?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jof said:


> Cena has always been dominated by show for 85% of the match, same happened with Bryan. If you actually saw the match, Bryan had a brief babyface comeback before Show caught him with a mid-air spear. Bryan was down, but show walks out refusing to hit the finisher, HHH ordered the shield to overpower bryan before the show drama happened. It was 5 against 1 guy. How does this exactly treat bryan as a simple jobber? I don't get it.


Because the booking made it seem that Big Show could finish Bryan off but chose not to. THAT is the problem I have with it overall. Big Show may have thrown Cena around in matches but Cena always won those matches, where in this case it was evident that Big Show had the match won, and coming off Bryan's match with Cena, that's dumb booking.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

How did he have the match won? he walked out, the match stopped. 




> but Cena always won those matches


And bryan will too. Not just over Show but over orton and HHH too. You have to wait for it. You have to build them before you take 'em down, thats how it works.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i hope he gets on the mic and tells the Shield that real men face you one on one and I hope he convinces them to face him one on one with the others banned from ringside.....because those guys aren't men...real men face you one on one with no help.....Bryan is more of a man than any five of them.....at least that's what I'm getting out of this..i just want him to clock Ambrose for always smirking at him..I don't know why they have Rollins constantly laugh at Bryan, he always gets pinned by Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The match was pretty subpar but I think it's being blown out of proportion. For one, it wasn't about the match as much as it was about the aftermath of it and two, Bryan is NOT Cena. Despite Bryan gaining credibility this past month and a half through his performance and Big Show not being as invincible as he once was, the fact remains that Big Show is 7ft tall and over 400 pounds and makes Bryan look THAT much shorter than he already does. I'm surprised that he even took down the giant but the booking of the match was a standard Big Show/short man match. Bryan got his shots and hits but it's the fucking BIG SHOW. Of course he was going to swat him down and throw him around.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

I don't think Kane is the type to do what he's told, no matter what.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Holy shit, Kane beating down Bryan would have been pretty dark, especially since Team Hell No was loved by the kids.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jof said:


> How did he have the match won? he walked out, the match stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And bryan will too. Not just over Show but over orton and HHH too. You have to wait for it. You have to build them before you take 'em down, thats how it works.


I'm fine with eventually letting these angles play out, as I don't agree with anything Keller was saying bar the Big Show match, but in singles matches at least, Bryan should look like he's going to win before the fuckery ensues. The way that the angle played out, the focus was put on Big Show choosing not to finish Bryan off because he was his "friend" and he didn't want to hurt him, as if he was some incapable midget. 

Bryan and Show's match should have been booked with Bryan getting the upperhand and the Shield running down and interfering while HHH ordered the Big Show to knock Bryan out, and then Big Show can leave the ring, and it can play out like it did with Stephanie coming down and so on and so forth...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Nah, he did it for the sake of battling his morality. It didn't make Bryan look bad. Helpless? Yes but not bad because once again the odds are against him and Big Show happened to be the difference maker this week.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan dominating show, and Shield helping him would totally change the angle they were doing post match. This makes show a pussy, how would that get sympathy on the guy? People are suppose to sympathize with someone who Bryan already had him beat? 

Shield helping Show + Show following HHH's order + taking out Bryan who he couldn't beat on his own = makes big show seem like a heel. This is something Randy Orton should be doing.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Nah, he did it for the sake of battling his morality. It didn't make Bryan look bad. Helpless? Yes but not bad because once again the odds are against him and Big Show happened to be the difference maker this week.


Yes but should Big Show's morality really come at the expense of Bryan's capabilities? Like I said before, it would be fine if Bryan looked like he was going to win in the end after maybe ducking a clothesline, kicking Big Show's legs out and setting up in the corner for the busaiku knee, when the Shield can interfere, and so on and so forth.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Jof said:


> Bryan dominating show, and Shield helping him would totally change the angle they were doing post match. This makes show a pussy, how would that get sympathy on the guy? People are suppose to sympathize with someone who Bryan already had him beat?
> 
> Shield helping Show + Show following HHH's order + taking out Bryan who he couldn't beat on his own = makes big show seem like a heel. This is something Randy Orton should be doing.


I'm not advocating for Bryan dominating Show like you mentioned, but I do think Bryan should have got Show off guard in the finish of the match and set up, at least, in the corner for the Buisaku knee (he wouldn't even have to hit the move, just have the Shield interfere at this point). At least, that way it leaves some intrigue that Bryan may have been able to overcome Big Show in the match despite the size difference. The way they booked the match, it left no intrigue that Bryan could win, and that's the entire issue I, and many others, had with the match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

With Orton having The Corporation behind him no one is credible on the current roster anyways. I think that after Night Of Champions, after Orton cheats or whatever to win the match, Bryan is going to get out of the title scene and Orton is going to feud with either Miz or Ziggler. This will elevate one of those two, even though neither of them will go over, and it allows Bryan to become a floater, continuing his feud with Triple H and The Corporation. Bryan will probably start attacking people back stage, interfering with matches and what not, and fighting a Ryback or Barrett here and there.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

that would be crazy if Triple H can end up defending the title too..I wonder what Orton thinks of his character being demoted to a bitch instead of a real man. probably doesnt bother him, he has his own travel bus after all.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> I'm not advocating for Bryan dominating Show like you mentioned, but I do think Bryan should have got Show off guard in the finish of the match and set up, at least, in the corner for the Buisaku knee (he wouldn't even have to hit the move, just have the Shield interfere at this point). At least, that way it leaves some intrigue that Bryan may have been able to overcome Big Show in the match despite the size difference.



It did happen though. Bryan did have a chance, he took him down, even got a two count pinfall. But Show caught him in a spear in mid-air when he attempted top rope move. If you wanna get technical about it, the finish, before HHH entered, was that Bryan made a mistake by going for the top rope move which show took advantage of.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Bryan should show up the night after with Triple H's sledgehammer on the ramp and drop the microphone and run to the ring.


----------



## snail69

DragonSleeper said:


> The storyline right now makes me legit mad about a fake show. And to me that's a good thing.


Perfectly put.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I thought Bryan looked like a bad ass when he was stomping Show down like that multiple times.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I will say one thing about all the negativity, it is justified. WWE have a horrible habit of not delivering quality, even adequate or actual, payoffs to their angles. The norm in recent years has been for things to just fizzle out, become a convoluted mess or to culminate in John Cena standing tall. Naturally there is going to be some fear of that happening again. It's all the hypocritical whining about the booking that is making me :lol however. That's the funny stuff, especially coming from supposed insiders like Keller. 

For me, the main difference between this and all the other things in the past is that this all basically started the night after Extreme Rules 2013 with HHH's concussion. This is essentially a McMahon angle that has been interwoven with Bryan and will more than likely branch out to include others down the line too. The McMahon's have been, are, and will be involved in this until the end. Without them this is just another storyline. There are multiple story arcs and acts at play in this thing. Act I ran from Extreme Rules until Summerslam. This is the key difference though and the one thing that personally gives me hope. WWE teased Orton turning heel and they came through. They teased something happening with HHH's involvement as referee and they came through. THAT is the difference maker and not only did they follow through but they turned Orton and HHH heel. We haven't had a heel turn on that scale in a long, long time. So Act I of the story played out with possible endings teased along the way and then followed through with said endings. WWE doesn't usually do that and if you can't gain some measure of hope from how they've handled this then you never will. Maybe I just don't take the whole thing as seriously as others and that enables me to take it for what it is. It's just a TV show. When they get it right it's amazing and when they fuck it up, sure, it's disappointing but it's still just TV. I'm not going to ruin months worth of entertainment for myself because I'm too concerned with what's going to happen months down the line. That's just so damn stupid and I'll never understand that mentality. 

I really don't understand the bitching about the way the match ended on Raw either tbh. If Bryan was beating Show then Show would have a reason to want to hit him therefore the whole post match segment wouldn't have had a purpose. Granted, the reason behind it was loose to begin with but the match itself wasn't the focus of the plot on Raw this week, the post match stuff was and that's where they put their attention. Just because Bryan beat Cena clean after a lengthy competitive match doesn't suddenly mean he can easily knock off Big Show in a short match where the main focus was storyline advancement over anything else.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

I'm glad Cena isn't there. This is fresh.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

just for this whole thing to end up being trying to get Orton, HHH and Big Show over would be insane and wouldn't make sense because those guys are already established...so that would be a crazy disappointment if that is what it ends up being.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> For me, the main difference between this and all the other things in the past is that this all basically started the night after Extreme Rules 2013 with HHH's concussion.


Wait, hang on, was that even followed up on, or have WWE forgotten about that? :lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx

As long as Kane didn't cry I would have loved it.... but i don't wanna see Kane look like a bitch the way big show did. So it is what it is.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

OP, I hadn't thought about that, but u r tight.I wud have made more sense.
What's up Big Show pretending like DB and he are friends, when all they have been doing thus far is feuding.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

if corporation recruits kane i will mark my ass off lololol... kane was in the original corporation so makes sense.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Im still enjoying the Wyatt thing. Kane can join the corporation later


----------



## TheVladMan

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

It definitely would have made more sense but I could never buy Kane crying. Just doesn't suit his character. On top of that, he's too busy filming "See No Evil 2" and feuding with the Wyatts for him to be involved in this angle. Show's pretty much the best monster option in this role, and I think he's a decent enough actor. We should be thankful it wasn't Henry or even a babyface Ryback in that role, because they wouldn't be believable at all.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



D.M.N. said:


> Wait, hang on, was that even followed up on, or have WWE forgotten about that? :lol


:lol He hasn't had a match since. 

DAT CONTINUITY

Lol. They initially used it to create conflict within the McMahon's and to further push HHH into the COO role. Then the conflict became about Bryan and what's BEST FOR BUSINESS. But it turned out there was no conflict and the McMahon's were trolling us all along. 

MOAR OF DAT CONTINUITY 

:vince2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Watch it come into play when Bryan demands a match with HHH down the line.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Watch it come into play when Bryan demands a match with HHH down the line.


I'll give them credit for how they've handled the story so far but I won't give them that much credit lol. I doubt the concussion will be mentioned again. If they do it would be great but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Weltschmertz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The Shield make this stable for me. Cool as hell.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-coo-t...erns-over-a-new-regime-superstar-fir-26146347

Cole investigative journalism from the front lines with dat exclusive scoop!

:cole3

EDIT - Didn't realise that ran 15 minutes long but holy fuck is it ever worth a watch. I don't even know what to say tbh. They're going all the way with this thing, all the way. Top notch stuff from Trips and Cole there, just top notch.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I can't believe some of the posts here, some people actually want Daniel Bryan to have Cena booking? Bryan's current booking is no different than any other top guy over the last decade other than Cena (Punk, Orton, Batista, Edge), & he should NOT BE, making Big Show his bitch would only make the fans turn on him for being Cena 2.0, when other top guys wrestle the big show, they always get "sneaky wins".



Starbuck said:


> :lol He hasn't had a match since.
> 
> DAT CONTINUITY
> 
> Lol. They initially used it to create conflict within the McMahon's and to further push HHH into the COO role. Then the conflict became about Bryan and what's BEST FOR BUSINESS. But it turned out there was no conflict and the McMahon's were trolling us all along.
> 
> MOAR OF DAT CONTINUITY
> 
> :vince2


But Vince McMahon did tell HHH "In the end, you saw the light", which implies that he had a change of heart & decided that Orton being WWE champion is best for business.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Welp, Smackdown is now must see for me. That interview was so well done.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I don't even know how to react to that interview being honest. They've left me speechless.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-coo-t...erns-over-a-new-regime-superstar-fir-26146347
> 
> Cole investigative journalism from the front lines with dat exclusive scoop!
> 
> :cole3
> 
> EDIT - Didn't realise that ran 15 minutes long but holy fuck is it ever worth a watch. I don't even know what to say tbh. They're going all the way with this thing, all the way. Top notch stuff from Trips and Cole there, just top notch.


:clap

Triple fucking H. Last of a dying breed right there, folks. THAT is a heel. Fuck it, not even a heel or a bad guy. THAT is a true *villain*. Everybody in this angle (from Rhodes/Ziggler to Show to Shield to Orton to Bryan) are going to be bigger than ever after this is all said and done.

That was glorious. His answers were so corporate yet seemed genuine. And Cole playing the Bob Costas role VERY well. Smackdown is a must watch for me too.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> :clap
> 
> Triple fucking H. Last of a dying breed right there, folks. THAT is a heel. Fuck it, not even a heel or a bad guy. THAT is a true *villain*. Everybody in this angle (from Rhodes/Ziggler to Show to Shield to Orton to Bryan) are going to be bigger than ever after this is all said and done.
> 
> That was glorious. His answers were so corporate yet seemed genuine. And Cole playing the Bob Costas role VERY well. Smackdown is a must watch for me too.


Agreed. I hope they play that on RAW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm just like Starbuck. Don't know how to react and can't wait to see that Smackdown now. I'll be damned if that interview didn't put over Rhodes and Bryan like true babyfaces stars just now.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i love how people look at this week's Raw rating and say "bryan ain't a draw" really? thats what their conclusion is...dont' forget it was Labor day and all....and that he's had good ratings lately...so one Labor Day Raw and he's not a draw all of a sudden? ha ha the people on here.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> :clap
> 
> Triple fucking H. Last of a dying breed right there, folks. THAT is a heel. Fuck it, not even a heel or a bad guy. THAT is a true *villain*. Everybody in this angle (from Rhodes/Ziggler to Show to Shield to Orton to Bryan) are going to be bigger than ever after this is all said and done.
> 
> That was glorious. His answers were so corporate yet seemed genuine. And Cole playing the Bob Costas role VERY well. Smackdown is a must watch for me too.


Last of a dying breed indeed. I think the only thing that could have made the interview better was if it was JR doing it.

That's why babyface Triple H as COO never felt genuine. Trips is just a natural heel. He seems to try to hard to be liked, but to be hated? Its like breathing to him. And its so unfortunate that in today's day and age, there aren't more people who exude that level of arrogance or ability to be disliked in pro wrestling. I swear, he's an acting pro. Total believability, this IS Triple H. Not Paul Levesque portraying Triple H. Watching that, you'd be hard pressed to tell that Hunter isn't a real guy, his acting is that good. If they can just film Triple H being a heel and put that on DVD instead of the Chaperone, that's a DVD that'll fucking sell.

You gotta crack a few eggs to make the Game's omelet :HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i kind of wonder if Triple H is actually a dick in real life or not.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What I also like is that the interview didn't do the whole "That's enough questions! This interview is over." clique in wrestling. HHH was calm and corporate the whole time, even when Cole was pressing hard on him. That is a testament to HHH's talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I'm just like Starbuck. Don't know how to react and can't wait to see that Smackdown now. I'll be damned if that interview didn't put over Rhodes and Bryan like true babyfaces stars just now.


Completely agree. I was already sold on the angle from a sheer entertainment aspect. But add the fact that they are making Bryan in this angle, and now possibly and hopefully going to make Rhodes too, and it's even better. They've increased my hopes with this interview and with the whole Rhodes aspect to this storyline. They've done quite well for the short period of time this story has been in progress.

Oh, and Triple H deserves so much credit for being such a great heel during this story. He's also putting Bryan (and next hopefully Rhodes) at the forefront.

:bryan :cody :HHH2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm honestly feeling bad for Orton. He had to turn heel at the same time as HHH. The poor guy never had a chance. rton :HHH2


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



BIG E WINNING said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid WWE actually starts building stars for the future instead of relying on part timers and current stars.
> 
> Ziggler was the first to speak out and is getting punished week by week for it. Watch when HE gets the upperhand and starts getting more over (if his match with Ryback is any indication. Did you see how the crowd popped when he fought back? Yeah.) *They're creating strong faces in Ziggler, Show, Rhodes, and especially Bryan*. Anyone saying Bryan's being buried (or the other three, tbh) by this angle completely misses the point and probably does wish Cena comes back so they don't have to think when it comes to storylines.


Correct. Ziggler and Rhodes will likely be uppercarder/maineventers within a year.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



JAROTO said:


> I'm glad Cena isn't there. This is fresh.


This.:rep


----------



## Darin8908

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

In my opinion, with cena out they can do so much since its not focused on cenas main fan base. They keep bringing the locker room out for a reason and show some guys getting more into it, ziggler, show, miz. They could do SO many things with this story line. Turn faces heel, heels face against the corporate, give midcarders a push and start new feuds. New feuds in tag team division, midcard division, u name it. The corporate is holding 4 titles right now, orton and the shield. This coukd go nuts and anyone who is complaining is never going to be happy. For once I am actually starting to get very interested and its bringing back the feeling wrestling use to bring fans above the age of 12.


----------



## ruderick

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



FlemmingLemming said:


> With Orton having The Corporation behind him no one is credible on the current roster anyways. I think that after Night Of Champions, after Orton cheats or whatever to win the match, Bryan is going to get out of the title scene and Orton is going to feud with either Miz or Ziggler. This will elevate one of those two, even though neither of them will go over, and it allows Bryan to become a floater, continuing his feud with Triple H and The Corporation. Bryan will probably start attacking people back stage, interfering with matches and what not, and fighting a Ryback or Barrett here and there.


It's probably going to be Punk who feuds with Orton after NOC unless Bryan is winning the title at Battleground or Survivor Series. I'd have thought Bryan's win would be put off until mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton is at that point in his career, though, 10 time champ, he probably could care less if the spotlight isn't on him......he's already done it all, and I read someplace that he enjoys working with Bryan....he said besides Christian, he gets the best work out of Bryan.....


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Saw all the heat Triple H is getting on twitter & Facebook :lmao Some of those comments are really hilarious using "Be a star" as a weapon to justify there bashing.


----------



## King Gimp

*Re: Triple H*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> If HBK does come back to try and change HHH's mind, I expect HHH to have him beat down.


Now THAT would draw damn heat.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

This is really fresh, and look the opposing group could be Miz, Ziggler, Bryan, Cody, and a number of others who are displeased, like Kofi, and Big Show could as well. They have a lot of possibilities they could work with. I love this storyline with no Cena involved. They have plenty of wrestlers they can have oppose the McMahons. Lets let this play out before we say it isnt going to work.


----------



## 777

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Anyone with the least bit of imagination could think of multiple directions. Can't say I'm in agreement with this take OP.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

in order to have the ratings stay where they are or a little higher, they should have Stone Cold, HBK, possibly both make an appearance...they should have big things happening the next 17 Raws in a row until Football ends.


----------



## theonetheonly

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

You all seem to have missed the point. The storyline only makes logical sense when it's Daniel Bryan trying to win the title. As soon as it's somebody else, it falls apart. Back when they did it before with Vince McMahon vs Austin, The Corporation, The Corporate Ministry, etc, they didn't have a distinct reason like they acknowledged with Daniel Bryan. Vince was just evil. Also, with Austin vs McMahon, the fued was laid out long before Austin was even in the championship scene. It didn't just happen overnight like it did with Daniel Bryan and Triple H.

And lets be honest here. These are the kind of storylines that made the WWF start to go downhill from an entertainment standpoint back in the late 90's. Of course someone will refer to the ratings and how this was when the WWF gained control over WCW in the ratings, blah, blah, blah. But, you have to give WCW a lot of credit for ruining their own product after they didn't know what to do with The nWo and let that shit get out of control and then they botched Goldberg's popularity by making him turn heel. WCW was NEVER better than the WWF, they just made a couple of lucky business decisions that caused a slight boom that brought in fans who never watched wrestling. 

I don't care what the ratings were, the WWF was way better back when you had Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Austin, Foley, Undertaker, and Goldust as your core. Just because less people were watching, doesn't mean it wasn't their best product. But, enough nostalgia...

Back to 2013, where the WWE is rehashing old shit. Triple H has always been one of my favorites and he has a unique ability to play both a heel and a face. But, this version could have easily been played by Vince and it would have made more sense. The reason why they painted themselves into a corner is because if the McMahon's have total control, which they do, there is no logical way to end the plot. I think last time they did some stupid shit like have McMahon's wife come out and take back control and that was a huge stretch even back then. Heck, even the fact that Daniel Bryan is getting a rematch makes no logical sense when Triple H can apparently just fire anybody anytime like he did Cody Rhodes, contract or not. They destroy Bryan every week, but fire Cody Rhodes? More illogical bullshit.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



theonetheonly said:


> You all seem to have missed the point. The storyline only makes logical sense when it's Daniel Bryan trying to win the title. As soon as it's somebody else, it falls apart. Back when they did it before with Vince McMahon vs Austin, The Corporation, The Corporate Ministry, etc, they didn't have a distinct reason like they acknowledged with Daniel Bryan. Vince was just evil. Also, with Austin vs McMahon, the fued was laid out long before Austin was even in the championship scene. It didn't just happen overnight like it did with Daniel Bryan and Triple H.
> 
> And lets be honest here. These are the kind of storylines that made the WWF start to go downhill from an entertainment standpoint back in the late 90's. Of course someone will refer to the ratings and how this was when the WWF gained control over WCW in the ratings, blah, blah, blah. But, you have to give WCW a lot of credit for ruining their own product after they didn't know what to do with The nWo and let that shit get out of control and then they botched Goldberg's popularity by making him turn heel. WCW was NEVER better than the WWF, they just made a couple of lucky business decisions that caused a slight boom that brought in fans who never watched wrestling.
> 
> I don't care what the ratings were, the WWF was way better back when you had Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Austin, Foley, Undertaker, and Goldust as your core. Just because less people were watching, doesn't mean it wasn't their best product. But, enough nostalgia...
> 
> Back to 2013, where the WWE is rehashing old shit. Triple H has always been one of my favorites and he has a unique ability to play both a heel and a face. But, this version could have easily been played by Vince and it would have made more sense. The reason why they painted themselves into a corner is because if the McMahon's have total control, which they do, there is no logical way to end the plot. I think last time they did some stupid shit like have McMahon's wife come out and take back control and that was a huge stretch even back then. Heck, even the fact that Daniel Bryan is getting a rematch makes no logical sense when Triple H can apparently just fire anybody anytime like he did Cody Rhodes, contract or not. They destroy Bryan every week, but fire Cody Rhodes? More illogical bullshit.


The past is the past..and this storyline can work with anyone. They could be against Cena, Bryan, Punk, anyone. There are so many twists and turns that could come from this, Steph or Vince could turn face, anyone can turn heel, or turn face, Hell the Shield could turn. We have no idea. The unpredictability is insane and anything could happen. So many mid card feuds could come from this just based on two guys being on opposite sides of the McMahons. Stay tuned, its going to be a good story being told.


----------



## theonetheonly

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



777 said:


> Anyone with the least bit of imagination could think of multiple directions. Can't say I'm in agreement with this take OP.


Imagination? We ARE talking about the WWE afterall, aren't we?

I'm curious what everyone thinks is a legit way out of this storyline, though. My guess is it's just going to get bigger and bigger as each week goes by.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Kane isn't the type of guy to be conflicted about this sort of thing. He's a monster! Where as Big Show is a BFG and is only a "Monster" as a heel.


----------



## Geronimo488

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



theonetheonly said:


> *You all seem to have missed the point.* The storyline only makes logical sense when it's Daniel Bryan trying to win the title. As soon as it's somebody else, it falls apart. Back when they did it before with Vince McMahon vs Austin, The Corporation, The Corporate Ministry, etc, they didn't have a distinct reason like they acknowledged with Daniel Bryan. Vince was just evil. Also, with Austin vs McMahon, the fued was laid out long before Austin was even in the championship scene. It didn't just happen overnight like it did with Daniel Bryan and Triple H.
> 
> And lets be honest here. These are the kind of storylines that made the WWF start to go downhill from an entertainment standpoint back in the late 90's. Of course someone will refer to the ratings and how this was when the WWF gained control over WCW in the ratings, blah, blah, blah. But, you have to give WCW a lot of credit for ruining their own product after they didn't know what to do with The nWo and let that shit get out of control and then they botched Goldberg's popularity by making him turn heel. WCW was NEVER better than the WWF, they just made a couple of lucky business decisions that caused a slight boom that brought in fans who never watched wrestling.
> 
> I don't care what the ratings were, the WWF was way better back when you had Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Austin, Foley, Undertaker, and Goldust as your core. Just because less people were watching, doesn't mean it wasn't their best product. But, enough nostalgia...
> 
> Back to 2013, where the WWE is rehashing old shit. Triple H has always been one of my favorites and he has a unique ability to play both a heel and a face. But, this version could have easily been played by Vince and it would have made more sense. The reason why they painted themselves into a corner is because if the McMahon's have total control, which they do, there is no logical way to end the plot. I think last time they did some stupid shit like have McMahon's wife come out and take back control and that was a huge stretch even back then. Heck, even the fact that Daniel Bryan is getting a rematch makes no logical sense when Triple H can apparently just fire anybody anytime like he did Cody Rhodes, contract or not. They destroy Bryan every week, but fire Cody Rhodes? More illogical bullshit.


THANK YOU. I seem to be the only one agreeing with you OP, the creative and everyone here turning their heads and saying that the storyline is fine are delusional and out of ideas, Orton and Bryan are the only ones in the title picture and with Bryan getting his title shot back already at a B pay-per-view is already letting the steam out of a hot storyline. No one here is acknowledging the obvious which is that once Bryan loses there's no way that makes sense to get him his title back without deflating the story all because they're too high on the fact that they finally get a main storyline without Cena and Daniel Bryan in getting a main event push. What IMO would have made sense is that when Bryan declared he wanted his rematch at NoC HHH should have just told him he gets no title shot which would have put off Bryan vs. Orton for awhile and gotten HHH heat and it would have made sense for HHH to protect his champion.


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

And when the corporation starts to dominate, 4-6 months down the road... there will only be one man to stop them.


----------



## 777

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



Geronimo488 said:


> THANK YOU. I seem to be the only one agreeing with you OP, the creative and everyone here turning their heads and saying that the storyline is fine are delusional and *out of ideas*, Orton and Bryan are the only ones in the title picture and with Bryan getting his title shot back already at a B pay-per-view is already letting the steam out of a hot storyline. No one here is acknowledging the obvious which is that once Bryan loses there's no way that makes sense to get him his title back without deflating the story all because they're too high on the fact that they finally get a main storyline without Cena and Daniel Bryan in getting a main event push. What IMO would have made sense is that when Bryan declared he wanted his rematch at NoC HHH should have just told him he gets no title shot which would have put off Bryan vs. Orton for awhile and gotten HHH heat and it would have made sense for HHH to protect his champion.


How ironic. You two are the ones claiming there's no out to the story. Instead you'd rather fantasy book 'the most obvious' turn of events possible. 

Off the top of my head, Bryan aligns with Linda against the rest of the family in order to earn another shot. And that's just a bullshit pitch out of nowhere. Stop looking for problems and enjoy the damn show.


----------



## Geronimo488

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



777 said:


> How ironic. You two are the ones claiming there's no out to the story. Instead you'd rather fantasy book 'the most obvious' turn of events possible.
> 
> Off the top of my head, Bryan aligns with Linda against the rest of the family in order to earn another shot. And that's just a bullshit pitch out of nowhere. Stop looking for problems and enjoy the damn show.


I'm not looking for a problem, it's looking everyone in the face, the WWE are using filler in this feud which if booked correctly could be massive but they have few ideas down the road as in ideas for the WWE title, which is why Bryan is getting his title shot so quickly and everyone's already predicted him to lose because if he did win the whole storyline would have been for nothing. I do enjoy the show but the last 3-4 have had the same ending!


----------



## 777

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Have patience.

Take for example the Raven/Dreamer feud. Shit lasted for years and Tommy didn't go over till Raven was leaving the company. There's a philosophy about making people wait, you don't skip to the climax of a book or movie do you?

This is just the beginning of the current narrative, provided the company plans on following through on pushing Bryan to the top.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

I agree OP, WWE is making mistake after mistake in this storyline. It's a real shame because the storyline is a great idea and can get a lot of people over (new people even who aren't super over yet), but it's all getting funneled straight into a single wrestler who's already over.

There have been chances every week for _other_ wrestlers to also get over (Show, Ziggler, Rhodes, etc), and WWE keeps passing it over, making them lose, or having them attack/turn on Bryan to make sure only Bryan gets heralded as the sole hero in the storyline to make sure he gets all the cheer.

It's a really big mistake imo. Bryan will get over which is good, but it's going to leave the rest of the roster really barren in terms of popularity. The only other guy on the roster WWE has put any real time into lately is CM Punk who just got a major, prolonged push, and The Shield who are now just henchman to stop Bryan from getting to the only two other stars left on the show who are also against Bryan.



BIG E WINNING said:


> Yeah, heaven forbid WWE actually starts building stars for the future instead of relying on part timers and current stars.
> 
> Ziggler was the first to speak out and is getting punished week by week for it. Watch when HE gets the upperhand and starts getting more over (if his match with Ryback is any indication. Did you see how the crowd popped when he fought back? Yeah.) They're creating strong faces in Ziggler, Show, Rhodes, and especially Bryan. Anyone saying Bryan's being buried (or the other three, tbh) by this angle completely misses the point and probably does wish Cena comes back so they don't have to think when it comes to storylines.


That isn't his issue. His issue is that only one guy is really being built up. WWE's building someone up: Good. WWE is sacrificing everyone week after week for the sake of one guy: Not good.

If WWE actually used the storyline to get multiple people over, that'd be great. But they aren't. It's only being used to get Bryan over so far. Even more fucked up, it's taking up 2/3rds of the show. All basically for one dude to benefit and get over.

Big Show was getting cheered to save Bryan. Can't have that, we want Bryan to be the hero. Have Show "sell out" and punch Bryan while he's being held back. Now only Bryan will be cheered while Show gets booed. Rhodes is getting cheered! Can't have him beat Orton, only Bryan can. Fire Rhodes to create more heat on the Corporation so when Bryan beats them people cheer more. Ziggler! Too bad, Ziggler is booked to lose every match because only Bryan should get put over apparently.

In the end: Shield's status is reduced, Ryback still isn't getting pushed and is reduced even further than it already has been, Orton got turned into a puppet, Show got forced to throw away his potential "savior status" so he wouldn't get cheered during Bryan's matches, Rhodes is fired, Ziggler keeps losing, and Daniel Bryan is reaping the entire harvest of all of it since the direct result of it all is to make sure only Bryan is winning and defeating the Corporation.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



SinJackal said:


> I agree OP, WWE is making mistake after mistake in this storyline. It's a real shame because the storyline is a great idea and can get a lot of people over (new people even who aren't super over yet), but it's all getting funneled straight into a single wrestler who's already over.
> 
> There have been chances every week for _other_ wrestlers to also get over (Show, Ziggler, Rhodes, etc), and WWE keeps passing it over, making them lose, or having them attack/turn on Bryan to make sure only Bryan gets heralded as the sole hero in the storyline to make sure he gets all the cheer.
> 
> It's a really big mistake imo. Bryan will get over which is good, but it's going to leave the rest of the roster really barren in terms of popularity. The only other guy on the roster WWE has put any real time into lately is CM Punk who just got a major, prolonged push, and The Shield who are now just henchman to stop Bryan from getting to the only two other stars left on the show who are also against Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't his issue. His issue is that only one guy is really being built up. WWE's building someone up: Good. WWE is sacrificing everyone week after week for the sake of one guy: Not good.
> 
> If WWE actually used the storyline to get multiple people over, that'd be great. But they aren't. It's only being used to get Bryan over so far. Even more fucked up, it's taking up 2/3rds of the show. All basically for one dude to benefit and get over.
> 
> Big Show was getting cheered to save Bryan. Can't have that, we want Bryan to be the hero. Have Show "sell out" and punch Bryan while he's being held back. Now only Bryan will be cheered while Show gets booed. Rhodes is getting cheered! Can't have him beat Orton, only Bryan can. Fire Rhodes to create more heat on the Corporation so when Bryan beats them people cheer more. Ziggler! Too bad, Ziggler is booked to lose every match because only Bryan should get put over apparently.
> 
> In the end: Shield's status is reduced, Ryback still isn't getting pushed and is reduced even further than it already has been, Orton got turned into a puppet, Show got forced to throw away his potential "savior status" so he wouldn't get cheered during Bryan's matches, Rhodes is fired, Ziggler keeps losing, and Daniel Bryan is reaping the entire harvest of all of it since the direct result of it all is to make sure only Bryan is winning and defeating the Corporation.


Uh? Really? It's only going to benefit Bryan? Sure, when you word it as negatively as you did, it does suck. THIS IS THE START OF THE GOD DAMN FEUD. 

Do you honestly think Big Show "sold out"? He was forced to. There's going to be more in-depth build up into Show's character. I strongly doubt they're going to have him just be sold out, and be done. They don't relatively need to push Big Show anyway. He's still main event status, somewhat. At least the crowd probably would treat him as such. 

Ziggler has been fighting back, while sure, he does lose? Were you that bothered when other faces lose, and is tht a complete bury too? It's going to cause a comeback. He'll beat Bullyback at a PPV, and get the win that truly matters. Ziggler is being built up within this feud. Give it a bit more time, holy hell. 

Rhodes was fired? Do you honestly believe that? Again, another perfect set up for a comeback. How well does "firing" go in the WWE? Most people who get "fired" just come back the next week or two anyway. They could properly do something with this. People who are fired just running into the show. 

Then there's The Shield, who are sadly being used as Triple H's body guards. Give it time, and I'm damn serious about this one. I guarntee, something big will happen for this team mid-way into this feud. They're going to do something to piss Orton off. They're either going to get fired, some of them disbanding, or we're seeing a face turn in which they help Bryan. 

This story line has great potentinal, and it's just started. Yes, right now only Bryan is somewhat benefiting, but truly he isn't either. This is the start off. It's to show how dominate they all are. Yes, the good guys are being held down right now. Rhodes is fired, Big Show is forced to hit Bryan, Ziggler is getting beat up. This is the upper dog style. This is the good guys getting the upper hand, in all due time. Relatively speaking, D-Bry isn't getting much from this story either. Getting tauned by Triple H and power bombed while getting in the ring. See? I can talk negatively too. 

This feud will only end up benefiting most people. Not everyone, but most.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

I could see kane doing it, without the crying, have him chokeslam DBry, then again, and then get fired and attacked by the shield anyways, setting up his return after his movie.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Not really. It's not in character for Kane to have that kind of anguish. I think Kane would gladly destroy Bryan if it benefited him. The last time Kane and Bryan faced each other, Kane brutalized Bryan just to send a message to the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



theonetheonly said:


> You all seem to have missed the point.


I love comments like this one. "I am right and you are wrong"...


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

think about DAT nerdrage if the iwc darling Kane would been the one crying like that.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Would have been more believable with kane rather than big show...*

While it would make more storyline sense, it wouldn't make sense at all for Kane's character to cry. 

Maybe if he tried making the save for Daniel Bryan only to get 'fired' by Triple H so he could go film his movie, then it would be better and it'd set up a return against The Corporation.


----------



## Barnabyjones

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

Shane will come and save us all


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

The storyline isn't perfect it's going good at the moment I'm giving it a few weeks more to build up since it just started.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

What they did with Cody was HUGE for him, support like that for Cody hasn't been shown in...well DAMN. There will be a shit ton of returns that will make peeps hold on to their pacemaker. But no matter what, the end result for this must be with DB getting hat title back and actually having a reign. Cena can help save the day, Sheamus can also, maybe, but DB is the center piece of this story line, and the build and story is him climbing back to where he belongs. I would say the same for Ziggler, but it's highly questionable, he's nowhere near as over as DB, but people tune in to see him, that's a fact.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*



TempestH said:


> Not really. It's not in character for Kane to have that kind of anguish. I think Kane would gladly destroy Bryan if it benefited him. The last time Kane and Bryan faced each other, Kane brutalized Bryan just to send a message to the Wyatt Family.


Yeah I could definitely see Kane doing it but like you said he wouldn't get emotional like that Big Teddy Bear did. I think he would gladly take the option to chokeslam Bryan. Like you also said it was only a couple of weeks ago we saw Kane attack Bryan after his match with him just to send a message the Wyatt's.


----------



## Doc

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



DragonSleeper said:


> The storyline right now makes me legit mad about a fake show. And to me that's a good thing.


Well said young man. This current storyline is still in its infancy, much more to come yet.

Ooo Corporate Cena? We can dream haha.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

But the fact they didn't builded Main-Event stars is for once a good thing because nobody is better than The Corporation. If Sheamus and Cena were here, we would know that they can beat them. Here, they are facing people who are much stronger than them, it's the perfect underdog story and with that storyline, they can build new stars easily


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think they have to do an angle involving Edge, Christian and The Corporation on Monday. Maybe have E & C do a five second pose then have Hunter interrupt, Hunter and Edge go at it on the mic until the Shield come out and attack Christian for Edge's words. The Toronto crowd would go absolutely nuts.

On the subject of Hunter and Edge, does anyone remember reading that they had heat? I remember there were rumors years ago that the reason they never worked a real program together was because they couldn't stand each other.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> I think they have to do an angle involving Edge, Christian and The Corporation on Monday. Maybe have E & C do a five second pose then have Hunter interrupt, Hunter and Edge go at it on the mic until the Shield come out and attack Christian for Edge's words. The Toronto crowd would go absolutely nuts.
> 
> On the subject of Hunter and Edge, does anyone remember reading that they had heat? I remember there were rumors years ago that the reason they *never worked a real program together* was because they couldn't stand each other.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Im sorry but this storyline is garbage and makes zero sense for far. Everyone wants to suck hhh dick now and praise it because finally heels are on top and cena is not. well that's not good enough for me.

Why is Orton the hand picked guy? He was suspended 5 times and in storylines he attacked their family before.
Since Summerslam it has been the same boring beatdowns and now they throw a shitty crying big show into the mix. Yeah sooo great!!!!!

I swear all WWE has to do is turn everyone heel and people will praise them and lap it up.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










DAT TRIPLE H SMILE. MAKES ME SICK.

:HHH2


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Im sorry but this storyline is garbage and makes zero sense for far. Everyone wants to suck hhh dick now and praise it because finally heels are on top and cena is not. well that's not good enough for me.
> 
> Why is Orton the hand picked guy? He was suspended 5 times and in storylines he attacked their family before.
> Since Summerslam it has been the same boring beatdowns and now they throw a shitty crying big show into the mix. Yeah sooo great!!!!!
> 
> I swear all WWE has to do is turn everyone heel and people will praise them and lap it up.


You are so right, Cena should return & AA the entire corporation at once, & then win a 5 on 1 handicap match against Orton/HHH/Shield cenawinslol.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



SideburnGuru said:


> Uh? Really? It's only going to benefit Bryan? Sure, when you word it as negatively as you did, it does suck. THIS IS THE START OF THE GOD DAMN FEUD.
> 
> Do you honestly think Big Show "sold out"? He was forced to. There's going to be more in-depth build up into Show's character. I strongly doubt they're going to have him just be sold out, and be done. They don't relatively need to push Big Show anyway. He's still main event status, somewhat. At least the crowd probably would treat him as such.
> 
> Ziggler has been fighting back, while sure, he does lose? Were you that bothered when other faces lose, and is tht a complete bury too? It's going to cause a comeback. He'll beat Bullyback at a PPV, and get the win that truly matters. Ziggler is being built up within this feud. Give it a bit more time, holy hell.
> 
> Rhodes was fired? Do you honestly believe that? Again, another perfect set up for a comeback. How well does "firing" go in the WWE? Most people who get "fired" just come back the next week or two anyway. They could properly do something with this. People who are fired just running into the show.
> 
> Then there's The Shield, who are sadly being used as Triple H's body guards. Give it time, and I'm damn serious about this one. I guarntee, something big will happen for this team mid-way into this feud. They're going to do something to piss Orton off. They're either going to get fired, some of them disbanding, or we're seeing a face turn in which they help Bryan.
> 
> *This story line has great potentinal, and it's just started. Yes, right now only Bryan is* somewhat *benefiting*, but truly he isn't either. This is the start off. It's to show how dominate they all are. Yes, the good guys are being held down right now. Rhodes is fired, Big Show is forced to hit Bryan, Ziggler is getting beat up. This is the upper dog style. This is the good guys getting the upper hand, in all due time. Relatively speaking, D-Bry isn't getting much from this story either. Getting tauned by Triple H and power bombed while getting in the ring. See? I can talk negatively too.
> 
> This feud will only end up benefiting most people. Not everyone, but most.


Yes, it's only going to benefit Bryan. This isn't the start either, this truly started when John Cena selected him as an opponent and Vince and Triple H began talking about his image. This is about two MONTHS into the storyline, not two weeks or something. The only thing that just started was the Corporation officially forming.

Last week I said the same thing (about only Bryan getting put over); that this storyline was being wasted since they were only putting over one wrestler within it, and that no wrestlers would "save Bryan" because WWE wants to make sure Bryan is the solitary hero in this storyline, and this week on Raw they did nothing but completely prove my point. I'll explain so you can follow along with my thinking easier, this will be a long post, so I'll put my storyline explanation into a quotation so you can skim it if you don't want to be rehashed on all of it at once.



SinJackal said:


> Initially, Daniel Bryan's fued with Cena was definitely slanted towards Bryan. It was set up to make Bryan look as good as possible, allowing him to use the best ammo they had available in their promos while handcuffing Cena's response and booking him to be emotionally upset by Bryan's words, even including a gauntlet match victory over two very recent number ine contenders to each of the world titles and Cesaro, the longest reigning US champ in a long time with the whole roster watching him do it like he was a superhero.
> 
> It culminated with him getting to go over Cena cleanly. Daniel Bryan, supposedly an underdog character, would not have gained trenemdous popularity being the WWE champ already. Cena fans would've been upset and not taken to Bryan. So they have Orton take it away with Triple H screwing him. Now everyone forgets he just beat Cena, now Bryan's the "victim" of a "screwjob". Easy way to get sympathy.
> 
> Next, they form a 7 heel supergroup made up of the McMahon Family, Triple H, Randy Orton, and The Shield. Other than Cena (who's now gone), CM Punk (who's in another storyline with Heyman), and Sheamus (who's also gone), every single member of that group are literally the most built up wrestlers left on the show besides Daniel Bryan himself. And every single one of them formed a group just to stop Daniel Bryan.
> 
> They go the extra mile to "keep Bryan away from the title", but of course, nothing they do ever stops Bryan from winning matches, even when they put him in a gauntlet match with The Shield who even a group comprised of Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback couldn't beat working together. Bryan gets booked to win anyway with the entire roster watching in awe as "Superman" saves the world like he did in the last gauntlet match he got put over in.
> 
> He gets beat down after the match, but the fans were chanting for Big Show to save him (and that was an accident, since the camera kept capturing Big Show because he was standing next to Triple H whom the camera was supposed to be keying on, making the audience think Big Show was supposed to save him). WWE can't have that, because they're only supposed to cheer for Bryan, so the next week they run a storyline where the Big Show punches him in the face so the fans boo him rather than cheer for him to save Bryan. In this regard, it doesn't matter if he truly "sold out" or not, the fans will stop cheering for him/Big Show can be safely tucked away during Bryan's future segments. The whole point was to get the audience to stop cheering for him and to direct them to encourage Daniel Bryan to superman it instead of expect he get saved.
> 
> Cody Rhodes had a prime opportunity to get put over (could've just been beaten down after the match or gotten a DQ win), but no, instead he loses and gets "fired" so they cheer for Bryan louder later. And yes, obviously I know he will be back. He'll be back and it'll have nothing to do with what happened, Bryan will already have been put over the Corporation and they will have lost steam by time that happens.
> 
> Ziggler, I honestly don't know what the big deal about this shit is. He has a very minor tack on storyline which only consists of losses and beatdowns to generate more heat for the Corporation. Even should Ziggler beat Ryback, it will have nothing to do with the Corporation storyline since he isn't part of the Corporation. That aspect of his storyline is just a red herring to the main one and will in no way "get revenge" on the Corporation. It just gets minor revenge on Ryback.


And no, I didn't word any of that negatively. It's just what happened. The only thing I agree with you on is the bolded, since that's what I said in the first place.

The fued is not going to benefit "most people". It has clearly only been benefitting Bryan for the past two months. If I were to break down how much I think it's benefitted the wrestlers invovled in terms of a percentage, it would be something like this thus far:

Daniel Bryan: 90%
The Shield/Orton: 10%
Everyone else: 0%

And I'm probably overstating what it's doing for The Shield and Orton, since The Shield's standing has actually decreased, not increased.

I don't disagree that the storyline is good and has tremendous potential; it does. I'm saying it's a massive waste the way they're doing it so far since MANY people could be gaining in popularity right now, but they're trying to funnel it all into a single person even though he doesn't actually get all the benefit that could be had all rolled into him. Most of it goes to waste. Bryan gets like an additional 15-20% boost and everyone else gets nothing when several others could be getting a massive boost and Bryan would still be getting put over hardcore. Feels like a gigantic waste of a great opportunity for the several guys on the roster to get much needed popularity boosts too.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The icing on the cake of this angle would be HHH hiring DDP out of retirement to serve as the Corporation's happiness consultant.

"I like me! You like me! And you like you! Daniel Bryan, losing the WWE title? That's not a bad thing, that's a good thing!"








Having the experience of working in corporations all my life, the way HHH is portraying the corporate bigwig is dead on and so true it's chilling. I love this angle and this is way better than I thought it was going to be. Rather than just re-hashing Vince, he is coming across as the friendly, nice guy who is so convinced what he is doing is right, rather than the deranged, evil, angry villain that Vince tried to be.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

You're looking at it from the wrong angle. Yes, they're big money makers like Rock and Cena aren't there and they lack some star power. This may be bad for ratings.

But personally, I don't have any stock in WWE so unless it plummets and they have to sell the place off, WWE pulling in a slightly lower rating doesn't bother me at all. And it shouldn't bother you either, unless you own stock.

People here bitch and moan about buyrates and T-Shirt sales when there is no reason for you to give even the lightest of fucks.

WWE can *use* this time to build these new stars. A common complaint here is that they don't push enough guys to the big time and give them chances. People laugh at Miz being relegated to US Title, say Wade never got his chance, Kofi never got his chance and now look, it's a full blown opportunity to push somebody up to see if they can make a mark and we're sitting here talking about Rock and Undertaker.

Fucking push these young guys now because hell, even if they fail then they've got Cena to fall back on when he returns. 

"They've got no star power", pssshht. Fucking make some.


----------



## un_pretti_er

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*



DragonSleeper said:


> The storyline right now makes me legit mad about a fake show. And to me that's a good thing.


^ding ding ding. I'm in agreement. During the AE, this happened often. The way these shows are ending it is invoking an emotional response for the viewers. That's a good thing.


----------



## Heel

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Have said for years that Triple H as a heel could make just about any guy into a HUGE babyface star if he wanted he to be. Looks like Bryan will be getting the rub with this Corporation angle and hopefully a few others get over from this too. He's so fucking good in this role.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

That HHH interview was great. HHH can go inanely beyond that thou. Just wait till he's actually backed in to a corner, that'll be when he snaps.


----------



## Iriquiz

*Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*

It's like the beating on Bryan aren't to build him up at all. It feels to me in my opinion they are building it up for him to not only lose to orton at noc but also for Bryan to feud with triple h. Now while that is one way to go about it I really hope Bryan overcomes the odds because if he loses his momentum then who does orton feud with?

This leaves cm punk but... It feels wrong to me if they go down this route as it leaves Bryan as another could have been:
* punk will continuously destroy triple h and orton on the mic
* triple h will probably have the shield attack him but it won't be believable to anybody because punk fought Brock lesnar to a standstill and his bout was better than triple h's 3.
* Bryan feels like the underdog at the moment - take it away and he is small ryback who can wrestle.
* what does orton do when the guy making him look good is gone??? Come out and get no reaction from 79% of the crowd and only get by the single women in terms of chants 

Does anyone think the storyline will go wrong for Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*

As much as I love Punk and want this storyline to be his, there's no way they're stopping Daniel Bryan now. He's massively over by everyone, he will probably get screwed by the Corp at NoC for Orton to retain but that will just cause storyline development because in no way is NoC a major payperview. I see him reastically winning back the title at the RR, and having Punk win the Rumble setting up our WM 30 WWE Championship Match: DB vs CM Punk :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Iriquiz

*Re: Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*



Pacmanboi said:


> As much as I love Punk and want this storyline to be his, there's no way they're stopping Daniel Bryan now. He's massively over by everyone, he will probably get screwed by the Corp at NoC for Orton to retain but that will just cause storyline development because in no way is NoC a major payperview. I see him reastically winning back the title at the RR, and having Punk win the Rumble setting up our WM 30 WWE Championship Match: DB vs CM Punk :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


I hope so as well.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*



Pacmanboi said:


> As much as I love Punk and want this storyline to be his, there's no way they're stopping Daniel Bryan now. He's massively over by everyone, he will probably get screwed by the Corp at NoC for Orton to retain but that will just cause storyline development because in no way is NoC a major payperview. I see him reastically winning


Yeah that's what I want, which is why it won't happen. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*

I can certainly see Punk becoming involved in the storyline at some stage, but in my opinion it won't be for a while. He needs to wrap up his Heyman angle, Vince needs to become more involved in the story (an eventual face turn is likely, in my eyes) etc. first. Punk and Bryan vs Orton and HHH would be a good match.


----------



## kingfunkel

I'd have Vince come in as the face to regain control and restore order. Have a 5v5 for survivor series and then have HHH/Bryan & Vince/Steph trying to persuade Punk into joining their side. Then for the coming weeks have Punk tease a heel turn and staying as a face. 

Have him arrive into SS as a face but leave as a heel after costing vince's side the victory. During the RR Punk & Bryan fight to a no contest, then later that night Punk wins the rumble and at EC Bryan wins the WWE championship.... Then the main event at WM Bryan v Punk for the WWE title :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## faceface

*Re: Something isn't right with bryan and the corporation storyline*

While I absolutely believe Punk to be Triple H's equal on the mic, he would not "destroy" him by any stretch of the imagination. 

It's also worth mentioning that in any situation where one superstar appears to "destroy" another they've fucked up and they've done their job badly.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

This is ending with Vince vs HHH for control of the company. This storyline is pretty simple, it just requires a tiny bit of thinking and the small minded automatically don't like it, because they can't understand it. Understandable, but don't be saying the storyline is a fail and doesn't work because you don't understand it, i for one am enjoying the storyline, it is provoking an emotional response from me, something WWE have failed to do for a while. 

Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Daniel Bryan and Big Show. They are people that this storyline benefits. Rhodes is going to get a decent push when he comes back, which is about a year too late in my opinion, but at least it is happening. Ziggler got a decent push earlier this year but it seems to have died down, looks like they are going to try again. The Miz is the Miz, i don't really like him, but he is good enough to be upper mid-card in my opinion. Daniel Bryan is the centre of this story with HHH and Orton. Big Show is getting more and more involved, can't say i would have wanted that, and Big Show's involvement has been the only weak point in this whole story. 

WWE are building new stars out of this. This is intriguing stuff, if you don't like this, i question why you watch wrestling. This in my opinion is what wrestling is all about. The heel you want to see get his ass kicked and the face you want to see overcome the dastardly heel. It is basic wrestling logic. It is working. There are just some who would rather moan about the product than actually sitting back, watching and enjoying it.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: WWE painted themselves into a corner this time...*

People still see CM Punk as a threat to the title? I thought he was busy have bitch fights with Heyman?


----------



## PuddleDancer

*Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*

That's being thrown around a lot and everyone needs to look close and hard, pay attention, and stop jumping to conclusions. Start reading body language, listen to what's being said and not how its being said. 

I'll make this simple

(Lackey - a persons bitch)- urban dictionary. 

there's a difference being someone's bitch and someone that was gold hungry in the first place and took what was handed to him. Orton Has never liked any of these other wrestlers... Its seems that he was just biding his time. Now ortons not a bitch. He's 100000000% more cocky because he knows he's not losing the belt. How could he? You'll have to take out the coo and company just to get near Orton. 

he is very protected. Notice how Orton only steps foot in the ring when there's pickings left. That's the point. HHH is protecting Orton and now Orton realizing it. Notice how Orton now looks at every other superstar like they're little bitches? He knows cant they can't do shit. That may change in the future, but as of right now... Orton will be a very hated champion and the heat is increasing every week. Its good to see a bad guy completely give no fucks. 

this will also get dbry even more over. The point of this storyline isn't to create a face of the company. Its to improve the whole roster where many of them will be involved in the central storyline


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*

Yes he is


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*

Of course he's not Triple H's bitch. He's Triple H's tool to play with like Christian said.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*

Ehh.. he is more like Triple H's child. That was pretty much set in stone when he won the WWE championship. Every RAW is a birthday for Orton, and Triple H gives his child a present, the spotlight.


----------



## BIGFOOT

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*



heelguy95 said:


> Ehh.. he is more like Triple H's child. That was pretty much set in stone when he won the WWE championship.


Loool wut.

He is still HHH's protege as he was in Evolution, the only difference is that they are both 10 years more experienced.

/thread.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*



BIGFOOT said:


> Loool wut.
> 
> He is still HHH's protege as he was in Evolution, the only difference is that they are both 10 years more experienced.
> 
> /thread.


I think you'll find that 80% of the people on this forum interpret things differently, and that is justly so if you watch the segments. Considering that WWE seems to forget about the past, your interpretation is irrelevant and false.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*



heelguy95 said:


> I think you'll find that 80% of the people on this forum interpret things differently, and that is justly so if you watch the segments. *Considering that WWE seems to forget about the past, your interpretation is irrelevant and false.*


Not really. They actually did acknowledge the Evolution days when Triple H said the coal has now become the diamond.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Orton is NOT Triple H's lackey*



superuser1 said:


> Not really. They actually did acknowledge the Evolution days when Triple H said the coal has now become the diamond.


Yes they did. One of the few times they showed any sign of continuity.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH said Orton is holding his title for him. From that moment on Orton is bitch made.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

A month ago Vince set up a match between Bryan & Kane, so it was almost the exact same scenario, the difference was that Kane didn't refuse to wrestle Bryan.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Nah. Kane's character would've been the type to chokeslam D-Bry. Then Triple H and Steph. Then The Shield. 

He wouldn't give a damn if someone told him he was fired.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Would be awesome if this corporation thing carried on until the Rumble, and Triple H entered at say no.5 and everyone that came out in the next couple of spots he told to eliminate themselves or they would be fired. Then the next spot and *Boom* Kane returns and walks into the ring and right up to Triple H (who doesn't say shit) just laughing to himself... and the Rumble resumes as they battle it out. :mark:

Sorry... don't see how that's relevant aside from an example of where Kane wouldn't give a shit about being fired.


----------



## dolphsbrother

*Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event? Would HHH put Bryan over?*



THANOS said:


> This is a concern of mine I've had for awhile. Part of me feels that of course he will, because when's the last time the guy turned heel, he certainly didn't for Punk in 2011, and surely this must mean he turned to put over Bryan without damaging his babyface character? But then I begin to worry again that HHH will, for some reason, go over Bryan in a match or maybe not even get in the ring with him at all, which, after all these shots at his size and ability, would seem kind of pointless and unfullfilling.
> 
> Does anyone else have these concerns or am I just being cautious for no reason? Will this storyline actually lead to this match happening? And if it does will HHH put Bryan over?



I would imagine bryan wins the rumble and hhh screws orton for the title because orton can't beat bryan, so he's gotta do it himself. Hhh is champ, bryan beats him in a 60 minute ironman match 2-1. Perfect scenario. Where do you guys see it leading to from here.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

They should've brought back Regal a few months ago in some role, play up the fact that he was/is Bryan's mentor and have had him punch him on RAW this last monday.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: is bryan/hhh good enough to be a wm main event?*

People seem to be forgetting that this is all ending in a McMahon Family Feud


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

of course its good enough for a wrestlemania match...Punk vs. Bryan would blow the roof off the place as well....Bryan at this point, along with Punk, deserve to take over the WWE.......even with Cena....Cena should be an Undertaker now, just come once a year.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

yeah, how come no one gives Regal credit for training Bryan? Shawn Michaels did nothing but just own the damn gym...can't believe Michaels doesn't tell the truth about it..he just owned the gym and showed up once.....the assistant trainers are the ones that helped in Michael's gym..and then Regal trained him one on one later on....spent the most time with him too.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: is bryan/hhh good enough to be a wm main event?*



dmccourt95 said:


> People seem to be forgetting that this is all ending in a McMahon Family Feud


This. And most likely with Austin (should he return) in Vince's corner.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

if it ends in a family feud..then how does that help the guy they're trying to elevate in Bryan?


----------



## JY57

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

Nope. 

Besides this will end in Vince vs Hunter with Vince bring somebody to end Hunter's tyranny.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



markedfordeath said:


> if it ends in a family feud..then how does that help the guy they're trying to elevate in Bryan?


he can get the title from Orton and move on outside of this mess (like a likely feud with Punk). He is not the one who is going to end Hunter's tyranny and he doesn't need to be either. They cna have Punk/Bryan for the WWE Championship, meanwhile Vince with some hero is feuding with Hunter to end his evil reign


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

so they're just helping Bryan become elevated by gaining him sympathy, getting him further over, and then having him become champion? makes sense.....so then it shouldn't be compared to the Stone Cold thing back in the day after all.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

It is if they build it up right. However, it has zero chance of main eventing WM. If Rock shows up Brock vs Rock will be the ME, if not it'll either be Brock vs Taker or Cena vs Orton or HHH for the WWE title.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

It could, if they built it right - from now until Mania, Bryan would have to run through opponent after opponent but never manage to get his hands on HHH in a fair fight. Delay Bryan's title win again and again while somehow politicking the belt over to Hunter, and you've got all the ingredients for a massive Mania-style match.

WWE never do stories with such long build, however - the Corporation will continue until Mania, but by that time it'll be Punk vs HHH or Cena vs HHH, and Bryan will have moved onto a different programme.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

he'll only move onto to something else if he becomes established on here.....it would make no sense to waste these last few weeks of story only to have him move on......Wrestlemania I might actually order this time around.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

I doubt it. Bryan isn't going to main-event Wrestlemania that soon. Not above Brock, Taker and possibly The Rock. Besides, I'd prefer to see Punk on the main-event of WM before Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



JY57 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Besides this will end in Vince vs Hunter* with Vince bring somebody to end Hunter's tyranny*.


:cena5


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



Bryan D. said:


> I doubt it. Bryan isn't going to main-event Wrestlemania that soon. Not above Brock, Taker and possibly The Rock. Besides, I'd prefer to see Punk on the main-event of WM before Bryan.


he mainevented summerslam over brock just a couple of weeks back


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



validreasoning said:


> he mainevented summerslam over brock just a couple of weeks back


Yeah, that was Summerslam and it main-evented over Brock because of the finish of the match. It would be bad to not finish Summerslam with DAT Trips and Orton epic heel-turn.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



Bryan D. said:


> Yeah, that was Summerslam and it main-evented over Brock because of the finish of the match. It would be bad to not finish Summerslam with DAT Trips and Orton epic heel-turn.


if the finish of this storyline comes at mania and the wwe title is on the line (hhh vs bryan) then that will mainevent the show, no question in my mind


----------



## BEE

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

Well let's see how last Monday would have been if it had been Kane rather than Show:

Kane: NO! I don't wanna do this.
DB: Yes!
Kane: NO!
DB: YES!

:side:


----------



## legendkiller316

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



markedfordeath said:


> Cena should be an Undertaker now, just come once a year.


DAT BUSINESS SENSE


:HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

they make so much money off Wrestlemania and the three other big ppvs' they should only have 4 ppvs a year.....the filler ppvs are so dumb. Booker T used to say that the Wrestlemania paychecks alone you could retire off of.


----------



## Heisenberg

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



JY57 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Besides this will end in Vince vs Hunter with Vince bring somebody to end Hunter's tyranny.


Shawn Michaels.


----------



## THANOS

*If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

This is a concern of mine I've had for awhile. Part of me feels that of course he will, because when's the last time the guy turned heel, he certainly didn't for Punk in 2011, and surely this must mean he turned to put over Bryan without damaging his babyface character? But then I begin to worry again that HHH will, for some reason, go over Bryan in a match or maybe not even get in the ring with him at all, which, after all these shots at his size and ability, would seem kind of pointless and unfullfilling.

Does anyone else have these concerns or am I just being cautious for no reason? Will this storyline actually lead to this match happening? And if it does will HHH put Bryan over?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

Come on, Thanos. Do we really need to ask this question? HHH is the king of kings. HHH jobs to no mere mortal.

Seriously, no way HHH jobs to Bryan or Punk. They started in gyms as bottom feeders. On some level I think HHH thinks he's better than them.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

I'd like to think he would, but after going over Punk at the height of his popularity and derailing his momentum, and straight up destroying Sheamus like a midcard geek in a throwaway Raw angle, it's difficult to know for sure.

Not to mention doing this for seemingly no reason:


----------



## Josh Parry

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

No, you're not alone in that concern at all.

My view is similar to yours in that as a heel, it's eventually his job to put over the babyface in that full-circle, happy ending moment, but this is :HHH2 we're talking about, so I don't know.

Another way to look at it is that by having Triple H go over Bryan cleanly, they'd essentially be undermining all of Cena's past WWE title victories and torch-passing moments with Triple H, given that Bryan actually beat Cena clean. 

Maybe that means we'll end up with a dirty finish if they have the match at some point later this year, leading to a more finite finish maybe with a stipulation of some sort at WrestleMania, or some other big show. I don't feel like they'd waste this match on a B or C show given the caliber of the storyline. It feels more important than Triple H-Punk did.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

He will. HHH respects Bryan but not Punk, that's why all he did for the latter was take away his momentum. He was willing to turn heel for Bryan, that definitely means something. I wouldn't compare this situation to Punk since they have gone completely different ways apart from HHH inserting himself as the special guest ref in their SummerSlam match with Cena.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

Everyone slides over, and it becomes Monday Night Cena again.


----------



## jonoaries

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

I have no faith in HHH jobbing. He most likely will but I'm not surprised if he doesn't.


----------



## rpaj

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

He'll put him over. No mere man beats Cena clean like that, and simply loses to HHH. Big plans for DB, and HHH is trying to make the next big star.


----------



## WrestlinFan

rpaj said:


> He'll put him over. No mere man beats Cena clean like that, and simply loses to HHH. Big plans for DB, and HHH is trying to make the next big star.


Don't put anything past HHH.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sonicslash

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

HAHA. Hell no. HHH would never do such a thing.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

No. Because that would be _bad for business_. :HHH2


----------



## Flash Funk

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

my prediction : bryan to kick out of a pedigree, bryan to have the match won on multiple occasions before interference/refs cost him the win, interference + sledgehammer + pedigree leads to hhh win to get him more heel heat and bryan more face sympathy 

then everyone on here to cry about burial


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

:HHH2

Daniel Bryan is a 'good little technician' but worth getting in the ring with Triple H for? 

He's just the heat generator for when Triple H Main events against :cena3 :rock4 :austin2 

_That's _best for business


----------



## Aid

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

I still think we will see heel WWE Champion HHH vs. Royal Rumble Winner Daniel Bryan at Mania this year, so I think if that happens, Daniel Bryan would win. It would end a great story and create a new big star in Bryan. 

At least, I really hope this is what happens.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



Choke2Death said:


> He will.* HHH respects Bryan but not Punk, that's why all he did for the latter was take away his momentum.* He was willing to turn heel for Bryan, that definitely means something. I wouldn't compare this situation to Punk since they have gone completely different ways apart from HHH inserting himself as the special guest ref in their SummerSlam match with Cena.


Is there some report on that, Punk seems more like HHH so i don't see how HHH wouldn't respect Punk at all.

But yeah HHH will put DB over, if he doesn't he'll hurt his image tremendously. Him beating Punk was bad but understandable because Nash couldn't go so it was last minute. Plus Punk looked good in the match anyway. He will lose to DB if they have a match, not to tap out though.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

I would like to think so, but this is HHH we're talking about.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



SoupBro said:


> Is there some report on that, Punk seems more like HHH so i don't see how HHH wouldn't respect Punk at all.


I was just exaggerating. But it wouldn't be surprising if that was the case. Punk talked shit about HHH back in ROH and not long ago, HHH went on record and mocked Punk's look.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

Yeah, but I doubt it'll be clean. Bryan will probably get an assist from Cena.


----------



## CripplerXFace

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

Haha Punk marks will be mad when HHH jobs for Bryan.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

No way it's not good for Business :HHH2


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

HHH putting someone over not sure when was the last time his matches doesn't end with a lot of interference so that his opponent will still look good even in defeat. That's what I think will happen with Bryan.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: Bryan beatdown have been more believable with Kane rather than Big Show*

As long as Kane isn't a big cry baby I'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



Choke2Death said:


> He will. *HHH respects Bryan but not Punk*, that's why all he did for the latter was take away his momentum. He was willing to turn heel for Bryan, that definitely means something. I wouldn't compare this situation to Punk since they have gone completely different ways apart from HHH inserting himself as the special guest ref in their SummerSlam match with Cena.


And you know this...how?

Man, you really will go to some crazy lengths to put Punk down, huh?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

No a chance in hell. Vince showed ass to make the feud with Austin red hot and ended up losing it. HHH is all about making himself look good at any and all costs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

If the Summer of 2011 Punk stuff never happened, I'd be concerned. But I think they learned from their mistakes from then. Right now I have a good feeling HHH will put over Bryan at some point.


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*



dmccourt95 said:


> People seem to be forgetting that this is all ending in a *McMahon Family Feud*





markedfordeath said:


> of course its good enough for a wrestlemania match...*Punk vs. Bryan* would blow the roof off the place as well....Bryan at this point, along with Punk, deserve to take over the WWE.......even with Cena....Cena should be an Undertaker now, just come once a year.


This is what needs to happen at Wrestlemania. Anything else would be a mistake.


----------



## Hypno

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

This feud is different to the Punk/HHH match. This time, Triple H's playing the heel, so it's either a) Bryan wins to end the corporation or b) Triple H wins in the least cleanest fashion, so Bryan still looks strong but the corporation continues to thrive.
No way will Triple H flat out win fairly, it wouldn't make sense storyline wise. 

So many "bad for business" jokes too, Jesus that's catching on.


----------



## xdryza

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



KO Bossy said:


> And you know this...how?
> 
> Man, you really will go to some crazy lengths to put Punk down, huh?


I don't think anyone should take that guy opinion seriously. He's worse than Hitler.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No a chance in hell. Vince showed ass to make the feud with Austin red hot and ended up losing it. HHH is all about making himself look good at any and all costs.


This is my biggest worry. Has HHH ever put himself in a defacing position before or any type of position where his character is humbled?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

you know how you know Triple H likes Bryan and not Punk? watch the two summerslam match beginnings if you can...when Punk comes to the ring in his entrance, watch Triple H in the corner, he's glaring at Punk for a long time....then watch the Bryan match during his entrance, when Bryan is standing at the crowd smiling because they're cheering him, you see Triple H smiling at him in the background.....the body language tells the story.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

How often do you see Triple H put somebody over? Especially a guy that's just getting in the main-event picture. Triple H would beat him, just like he beats everybody else.


----------



## WrestlinFan

markedfordeath said:


> you know how you know Triple H likes Bryan and not Punk? watch the two summerslam match beginnings if you can...when Punk comes to the ring in his entrance, watch Triple H in the corner, he's glaring at Punk for a long time....then watch the Bryan match during his entrance, when Bryan is standing at the crowd smiling because they're cheering him, you see Triple H smiling at him in the background.....the body language tells the story.


HAHAHAHAHAHA


Maybe HHH is glaring at Punk because he was his opponent?

And maybe he was smiling because he was facing it up to make his heel turn even more of a swerve (for the casual fan).


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*

could be that too....i just noticed the big difference in facial expressions for the two guys..


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event?*

yep, if it doesn't happen..then wow, just wow!


----------



## ryback23

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

everyone except ryback will get buried, and cena will job to ryback every week until wrestlemania, where ryback will beat cena to end the feud


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event? Would HHH put Bryan over?*

This program is for Cena.

This thread needs the greatest gif of all time: hbk with an obscene gesture imitating oral sex to a fan


----------



## Thad Castle

*Re: Is Bryan/HHH good enough to be a WM main event? Would HHH put Bryan over?*

Yes, this would be good enough to be a wrestlemania match. Yes, HHH would probably put Bryan over. He has put several others over at Mania, so Bryan shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yes, because it's what's best for business. It would be really bad to see Triple H beat Bryan like he beat Punk last year. Can't happen.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bryan D. said:


> Yes, because it's what's best for business. It would be really bad to see Triple H beat Bryan like he beat Punk last year. Can't happen.


If people think the "Summer of Punk" angle flopped because HHH got involved,they are wrong.The storyline lost most of it's momentum when he returned on Raw very very soon.


----------



## bobcat01

*has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*

sometimes these heel turns backfire, i actually think now Orton is not as boring he is becoming more popular and will end up so over the crowd love him.


----------



## Carr1

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*

No I disagree, I think Randy is in a great position, as a love to hate guy. It definetely helps that he is with the corporation as well. Just because a heel draws interest, doesn't mean he's getting face reactions. I mean blooming loads of people tune in to buy ppv's that Brock Lesnar is on, doesn't mean that him being heel is backfiring.

Also it goes to prove that heels can be taken more seriously when they are booked more strongly. I hate this idea that because you are a heel, you instantly become a coward, backing away from fights, having to cheat to win etc. The scariest and most believable heels are booked as badasses


----------



## The Cynical Heel

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*

lolno.


----------



## The BoogeyMan

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*

He's been more entertaining, sure, but he's still acting very much a huge heel.

Just by adding Shield to what he does gives him tonnes of heat. You could make anyone a huge heel by having Shield beat someone down and hold them for a finisher.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*

Randy Orton is a heel now and he is doing great


----------



## ThaRegul8r

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*



Carr1 said:


> No I disagree, I think Randy is in a great position, as a love to hate guy. It definetely helps that he is with the corporation as well. Just because a heel draws interest, doesn't mean he's getting face reactions. I mean blooming loads of people tune in to buy ppv's that Brock Lesnar is on, doesn't mean that him being heel is backfiring.
> 
> Also it goes to prove that heels can be taken more seriously when they are booked more strongly. I hate this idea that because you are a heel, you instantly become a coward, backing away from fights, having to cheat to win etc. The scariest and most believable heels are booked as badasses


Agreed. I never understood why every. single. heel. had to be a coward. There can be cowardly heels, but have some diversity. There can be cowardly heels, monster heels, sadistic heels, egotistical heels, etc.


----------



## Carr1

*Re: has the corporate move actually made Randy Orton more of a baby face?*



ThaRegul8r said:


> Agreed. I never understood why every. single. heel. had to be a coward. There can be cowardly heels, but have some diversity. There can be cowardly heels, monster heels, sadistic heels, egotistical heels, etc.


For example, if we look towards Hollywood and how evil characters are being portrayed to modern audiences, lets say we look at the Nolan Batman films. Bane is established because he beats the fuck out of Batman, which no-one has really done before. In the same way, The Joker is established because he is able to outsmart Batman (as well as just being completely terrifyingly crazy). They are both two great villains because they come across as a genuine threat, even though everyone knows Batman is a badass, and wont be killed off ever, you can make things so much more interesting when you have him face off with a credible antagonist.

I mean, take Ryback for instance. This is a guy who has been booked for months as an intense hard ass face, they have him turn heel by attacking Cena great, cuts a promo explaining his actions, great. Then next week he is backing away from a fight whilst Cena is making crap jokes about his breath? I mean if you want to get people involved in that feud, why not simply have a face off, Cena attacks, Ryback recovers and tosses Cena out of the ring. Then suddenly its a bit like, hang on, I reckon Ryback can beat Cena here = result less predictable = more tune in. Then it gives Cena even more of a rub when he does win


----------



## Steve-a-maniac

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I think it's a foregone conclusion that Cena will come back at the Rumble, win it, then win the WWE title at WM. Again. DB, Ziggler, and Show will move on to their own respective upper-midcard feuds, Miz will fade back into oblivion, and Cena will probably work a main event program that no one wants to see. I'm trying not to think about that right now, though. I'm just trying to enjoy the Cena-free Season while it lasts.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: If Bryan and HHH actually have a match together will HHH put him over?*



Choke2Death said:


> He will. HHH respects Bryan but not Punk, that's why all he did for the latter was take away his momentum. He was willing to turn heel for *Cena*, that definitely means something. I wouldn't compare this situation to Punk since they have gone completely different ways apart from HHH inserting himself as the special guest ref in their SummerSlam match with Cena.


Fixed.


----------



## RedEmpyre

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

There are some similarities between this angle and the old Austin/McMahon feud but to compare them is unfair to Bryan. It's closer to the story line they tried to run with Punk after his big promo and they dropped the ball having him lose to HHH in their first match. I think the less HHH speaks the better, I can do without his soul killing extended promos. Plus his role makes Orton seem irrelevant. When The Rock was the "Corporate Champ" he still commanded attention despite having Shane and Vince around. Orton looks like a prop. Also, why do they need Big Show crying all over the place again? They have a roster full of younger stars and they dig up the Big Show for this? Bad enough that Bryan has had his ass kicked at the end of every show since Summerslam. He could Stephanie in the Yes Lock on Raw next week and I still doubt people will feel he has a chance of winning without help at the next PPV. Does anyone really think that he won't get screwed somehow? I can't see Orton losing the belt to him so quickly. Bryan's credibility (with the casual viewers, kids etc) will be shot soon at the rate things going.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I have a bad feeling about this angle. Their intentions may be right, but the end result will be Bryan losing a ton of credibility.


----------



## JC10

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

He will win the RR. Next night on Raw he runs down the ramp, beat up The Shield in 30 seconds while on his way to the ring, beat up Orton, and finally gets Pedigreed by HHH, because he's not Superman, is he?

Main Events Wrestlemania against Bryan and Orton, Bryan wins because it's good for business to create a new star and everything can happen in a triple threat anyway. But somewhere down the road Bryan turns heel and loses to Cena because everything must go back to normal.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

I don't know about ALL the storylines but i feel Daniel Bryan is being used again until Cena comes back. They will keep teasing a Bryan WWE title win but ultimately he will keep receiving a beatdown until Cena is back fit and healthy for the "save" to try and get a pop at DB's expense. I'm enjoying no Cena on TV but it would be better if we ignore him completely, even on here until he's back. We have been wanting it for years but if there is constant threads about him then it will not feel like he's been away.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Honest opinion! Where do the current storyline stars fall when Cena comes back?*

My concern is that Daniel Bryan will play the role Mick Foley played in late 1998-early 1999.

Daniel Bryan = Mick Foley, scrappy underdog wronged by the McMahons
Randy Orton = The Rock, corporate champion chosen over the ugly short guy
John Cena = Steve Austin, the conquering hero (in WWE's mind, anyway)

I'm concerned that Bryan will feud with Orton through the Rumble, where Cena will make his triumphant return and lead the charge against the Corporation, culminating in a title win over Orton at WrestleMania. Christ, I hope not though.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan has been laid out for the past seven shows, won't win the belt for the next several months, and the payoff ultimately won't be Bryan getting his revenge against Hunter but rather Cena or another big star putting the Corporation down. I just think the damage is done, fans are losing faith in Bryan. No matter what the payoff is Bryan will never be as over as he was when he pinned Cena clean.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Lmao @ fans losing faith in Bryan already.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



CM12Punk said:


> Lmao @ fans losing faith in Bryan already.


Agreed. Fans will NEVER lose faith in Bryan. People have been saying his reactions and crowd acceptance would die down since Mania 28 and it hasn't, and has only grown when they place him in meaningful storylines. Bryan will be tremendously over until he retires. This is not a John Cena or Ryback we're talking about here, it's the best wrestler in the entire company and one of, if not, the best wrestler in the world. He's also got that lovable underdog appeal that Mick Foley had, is not a muscled and chiseled all American who's easy to hate like John Cena, and improves weekly on the mic.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Yeah, I have to agree. I was worried for a bit that getting laid out every week would kill Bryan's momentum, but it just seems impossible. He was jobbing left and right for a year as part of Team Hell No but he still remained over as fuck. You can't bury the unburiable! :bryan


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, I have to agree. I was worried for a bit that getting laid out every week would kill Bryan's momentum, but it just seems impossible. He was jobbing left and right for a year as part of Team Hell No but he still remained over as fuck. You can't bury the unburiable! :bryan


Exactly C2D :clap. That is a perfect example of what I was trying to state, and now the guy is the centerpiece on the face side of the companies biggest storyline, while opposing one of, if not, the most over face of the past 2/3 years in Orton, who is getting massive heel heat after his turn on Bryan. If that doesn't tell you how much the crowd loves cheering Bryan, nothing will lol. They will never lose faith in him.


----------



## Rock&Austin

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I believe Orton needs a new theme. His current theme portrays him more as a face. A newer heelish theme that goes well with the corporation would be nice.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Will we see a corperation stable???*

Like back in 1998/1999 will we see an actual stable???

HHH as leader, Stephanie, Randy Orton, The Sheild and possibly Ryback???


Would be prety decent to see them as one official group

Hope somethin along those lines happens with this angle


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

I still think both Punk and Cena have a massive role to play in this storyline, Punk will hopefully move on from Curtis bloody Axel after NOC and get involved in this


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

just imagine......its after Night of Champions, the Regime still has power over the roster......the roster is on the stage, Triple H is cutting a promo.....Punk's music hits....and he walks all bad ass like to the ring...how fucking epic would that be?


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*



markedfordeath said:


> just imagine......its after Night of Champions, the Regime still has power over the roster......the roster is on the stage, Triple H is cutting a promo.....Punk's music hits....and he walks all bad ass like to the ring...how fucking epic would that be?


Yes!

but seems way to good to happen, unfortuneately


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

Don't we see it already, in an unofficial sense?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

Yeah, I thought this is kind of the Corporation in it's own way, to be honest.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

It's going to be HHH, Stephanie McMahon, Randy Orton, The Shield, and Big Show.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

If Show doesn't turn (which I initially thought he would but I'm having second doubts), I could see Ryback fitting into the stable with his recent interactions. Then again, Wade Barrett was involved as well.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wonder where Vince McMahon is? he didn't show up for 2 weeks now it's only Triple H, Stephanie, Randy Orton and The shield apart of the angle.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Vince McMahon is too busy running the actual show behind the scenes...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

DAT VINCE FACE TURN COMING :vince


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Would either Shane McMahon and or Linda McMahon both return or is it fully unlikely regarding the current state of Raw?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> Bryan has been laid out for the past seven shows, won't win the belt for the next several months, and the payoff ultimately won't be Bryan getting his revenge against Hunter but rather Cena or another big star putting the Corporation down. I just think the damage is done, fans are losing faith in Bryan. No matter what the payoff is Bryan will never be as over as he was when he pinned Cena clean.


the payoff for Bryan is not taking down Hunter its getting WWE Championship back. Once Bryan wins it back it will go back to where it started Vince vs Hunter (with Vince bringing in that conquering hero as a surrogate) and Bryan is moved away being Champion against someone else


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH was great in the opening segment of Smackdown this week, he plays the heel role so well, also the fact that this feud has been so one sided in favour of Orton, is there any chance of Bryan winning at NOC?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Well, he won't win the belt at NOC. It'll be by Corporation shenanigans that Orton retains. Which is why Bryan has to come out looking like a fucking boss next week on RAW and SD.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JY57 said:


> the payoff for Bryan is not taking down Hunter its getting WWE Championship back. Once Bryan wins it back it will go back to where it started Vince vs Hunter (with Vince bringing in that conquering hero as a surrogate) and Bryan is moved away being Champion against someone else


Exactly and if they want Bryan to gain back credibility he absolutely has to beat Hunter clean.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Well, he won't win the belt at NOC. It'll be by Corporation shenanigans that Orton retains. Which is why Bryan has to come out looking like a fucking boss next week on RAW and SD.


That's what I was thinking, if Orton is going to retain at NOC then Bryan has to get the upper hand next week or else he'll look pretty weak.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Well, he won't win the belt at NOC. It'll be by Corporation shenanigans that Orton retains. Which is why Bryan has to come out looking like a fucking boss next week on RAW and SD.


Yeah if he doesn't, the complainers and naysayers on here will actually have a valid reason to be upset and complain. :cussin:


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think the go-home show (next Raw) would be when he gets the upper hand even if temporarily, they want to give the casuals hope that Bryan might win at NOC, smarks know him winning at NOC is not possible.

He could:
- Lock the shield in a room & go after Orton.
- Go after Orton in the parking lot when he's alone.
- Big Show/Miz/Ziggler make the save.

Or maybe they could do a face-off to end the show without any beatdown, have Edge do the cutting edge with them in the final segment. Although I'd mark out if a Rated RKO moment happens.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> Yeah if he doesn't, the complainers and naysayers on here will actually have a valid reason to be upset and complain. :cussin:


Oh you'll only complain because you're going to the show.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Oh you'll only complain because you're going to the show.


Yeah I'll totally be a part of the boo parade lol and I can't wait.


----------



## z_from_kc

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

JON CENA HAVE IT ALL!!! the othas aint gotta chance brotha


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://www.wrestlezone.com/editorials/277883-time-for-a-new-prescription



> *Time for a New Prescription*
> 
> by Kevin Kelly
> 
> The older I get, the worse my eyes get.
> 
> But, as I get older, while I may need to get a stronger prescription, I see clearer than I did when I was young. Clarity helps sort through clutter and chatter. I see people’s agendas. I watch the news and see the story behind the story… the motivation behind the reporting.
> 
> I’ve read dozens of articles since SummerSlam about Daniel Bryan and Triple H. Many questions. Is it good for Bryan? Is it bad for Bryan? Too much Triple H? Is Orton the entrée or the side dish? Will business improve or suffer?
> 
> I wonder how many of us who pose questions with concerns about business skew toward the side of Daniel Bryan. How many of these writers project personal frustration about Daniel Bryan losing the title so quickly to Randy Orton after capturing the title from John Cena?
> 
> Isn’t anyone happy to have Triple H back in control? I know my buddy, Scott Criscuolo from the “Place to Be Podcast” is but who missed the memo?
> 
> I can plainly see that they are doing Daniel Bryan no favors.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Two reasons. One, they see Daniel Bryan as a small, plucky side dish but not the entrée. Two, they are keeping the seat warm until John Cena returns from injury. It’s as if Cena is the only one realized to be credible.
> 
> Also, it's clear they are subliminally selling the message that no one on the stage is stronger than the WWE. None of the “friends” of Bryan are “Stone Cold defiant”, willing to come down to help their mate. By standing like statues, the WWE superstars embody the company-born belief they are incapable of finding work, needing the WWE. This is a legitimate tool used to control the weak-minded of the WWE.
> 
> This embodies pure McMahon Ego, which has domineered the landscape following the death of WCW. If the WWE superstars are all “larger than life”, then why not allow them to be in high demand elsewhere? Would the casual fan think ill of the brand if that were the case? Did the casual fan think the WWF/E was lacking when Stone Cold Steve Austin regularly stood up to Vince McMahon in the height of the Monday Night Wars?
> 
> Darren Young is the only one who could “risk” his job and put it back in the WWE’s face. After all, he came out to try and help the SummerSlam buyrate. That’s why the TMZ camera was waiting for him at the airport and just coincidentally asked that question, right? Imagine Young putting that back on Triple H? What would “Paul” say? He would have no comeback.
> 
> The fan in me says someone needs to grow some balls. But when you are told when you can have balls and when you cannot, I wouldn’t look for anyone in the WWE sprouting new testicles anytime soon.
> 
> “Growing balls” was a big theme at the most recent ROH Tryout Camp/Seminar. Always the case in Ring of Honor and in wrestling historically, if someone got over, they got over. It’s hard to make “over”. Go get yourself over… don’t worry, we’ll adjust.
> 
> I don’t need glasses to see when someone is over. All I do is listen.
> 
> When Daniel Bryan was on the way up, the crowd was deafening. With Triple H, Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan, it’s so quiet.
> 
> Super Bowl Prediction – Atlanta over New England in the Super Bowl as Matt Ryan brings back the Dirty Bird.


Kevin Kelly on the Bryan situation (like Dave, Lance, Keller, Alvarez, etc.)


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: Will we see a corperation stable???*

Don't want Big show with them Ryback or Batista should return and join in.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Batista returning is a mistake..he should only be making surprise appearances but not in long term angles.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Show turning on Bryan is likely at the ppv.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Big show sucks as face he's a big cry baby.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










- Vic


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Chan Hung said:


> Show turning on Bryan is likely at the ppv.


I don't see it happening.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

interesting how Orton is always the guy after Cena gets injured....kind of unfair.....


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

anyone emotionally invested to this storyline to cry with the big show? he might be broke but at least he still has his big heart. no friends, though, he punched them for triple h. he likes sodomy.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> interesting how Orton is always the guy after Cena gets injured....kind of unfair.....


This time he's not, its Daniel Bryan, just because he's not the WWE champion doesn't mean he's not the current face of WWE, whether its temporary or not is up for debate, but right now he IS the face of WWE & nobody can question that.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It just occurred to me.. People used to always criticize Punk for getting over at the expense of others but isn't that what Hunter has been doing his entire career? This whole angle is evidence of that. He says a lot of damaging things to guys in an attempt to build himself up. His comment about Ziggler being too small, Miz not doing anything since winning the belt, Orton holding the title for him.. None of that does any favors for anyone but him. Granted, his performance has been great and he's been the best guy on the show for the past several weeks but that doesn't excuse him for having such terrible tendencies. A lot of this angle serves just to appease his ego.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So Bryan got laid out for like the 7th time in a row this past SD....


----------



## ATF

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

When Orton attacked him _completely from behind_ with the title. After him pretty much single-handedly dominating the Shield.

People should look less into the negatives of it for Christ sakes. I know the angle may be flawed, but Jesus have some patience and enjoy what you currently have. So far, it's being really good imo.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

But theres so many plot holes, the booking of DB has been really bad at points (Big Show killing him when he wasn't even trying, being killed at the end of every show with out any hope spots) the pussiefication of every face on the roster and the inevitable end result to this is so predictable cena5) that I don't enjoy this angle. Sue me.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Cynical Miracle said:


> But theres so many plot holes, the booking of DB has been really bad at points (Big Show killing him when he wasn't even trying, being killed at the end of every show with out any hope spots) the pussiefication of every face on the roster and the inevitable end result to this is so predictable cena5) that I don't enjoy this angle. Sue me.


I´m with you. They really need to get another face in there and Bryan needs to stand tall sometime. The storyline have great potential, just dont fuck it up WWE.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



#Mark said:


> It just occurred to me.. People used to always criticize Punk for getting over at the expense of others but isn't that what Hunter has been doing his entire career? This whole angle is evidence of that. He says a lot of damaging things to guys in an attempt to build himself up. His comment about Ziggler being too small, Miz not doing anything since winning the belt, Orton holding the title for him.. None of that does any favors for anyone but him. Granted, his performance has been great and he's been the best guy on the show for the past several weeks but that doesn't excuse him for having such terrible tendencies. A lot of this angle serves just to appease his ego.


Well it's a reasonable opinion to have and pretty much everyone on the dirtsheets will agree with you including Dave Meltzer, but I do think, or at least hope, that this angle will be good long term for Bryan and will end with him going over Orton and HHH for the Title. If it doesn't, then we can bash the shit out of HHH for either choosing to build himself up at the expense of everyone else, or not having the awareness to refuse the scripts put in front of him if he knows it will "bury" other wrestlers.

Whether this storyline gives happy resolutions to Miz, Ziggler, and Big Show who have all been buried verbally by HHH in recent weeks, remains to be seen but I do hope they give them something of substance in return for all that. Because if they don't get anything out of this then anyone who feuds with them in the future won't get anything out of it since the damage will already be done to their credibility.


----------



## BEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This storyline is already beginning to lose its momentum, for me at least. Its not that I have a problem with DB getting beat down week to week; its expected, but its because of HOW they beat him down that's the problem.

This storyline reeks of lazy booking. EVERY show since SS starts with HHH / Orton speaking. Then to close EVERY show they have DB beat down, in the same manner of sneak attacks. 

I mean, okay if you want to have the underdog being tormented week to week, but couldn't it be done in a different fashion? How about during the middle of the show and Bryan teasing getting revenge at the end of the show? 

At I understand the importance and purpose of a long-term storyline, what bugs me is that the booking of said storyline has been lazy.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The beat downs are fine as long as it doesn't hurt Bryan's affinity with the fans. The Shield went from the "Hounds of justice" to Hunter's lap dogs who will jump whenever he says not to mention that Ryback and the Shield are on the side side smh, Orton is BORTON and has struggled to draw any heat unless he's laying out Bryan. Rhodes will be "re-employed" when the angle simmmers, Big Show has been excellent though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

People are forgetting that all beatdowns being considered "stale, heatkilling, and pointless" forget the fact that the crowd has been more accustomed to Bryan more these past weeks than ever. This storyline has been a short term success thus far. Long term, we don't know yet but this angle has made Bryan an undisputable main eventer and top player for years to come, has made HHH a prominent figure back after the faux pas feuds with Lesnar and Taker, has brought Orton back to relevance as a legit WWE champion, Show is giving some of his best work in years, and will give major rubs to the Shield, Ziggler, and Rhodes as the future of the company. I laugh when people claim potholes in the storyline, as if pro wrestling angles are never flawed. Stop nitpicking and be happy you're getting a real storyline that will benefit everybody involved rather than one person for no reason...


----------



## H

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> Brad Maddox ‏@BradMaddoxIsWWE 36m
> If @DUSTIN_RHODES1 wins and @CodyRhodesWWE apologizes, he gets his job back. So bring your paint cause it's Goldust vs Orton monday


Goldust to return Monday, apparently. 

Also, since this is the go home show for NOC, I expect Bryan to get the upper hand on Raw, and maybe Smackdown also. 

Ziggler is the only one whose credibility I'm worried about, and I think he'll probably be fine in the end.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if Triple H comes out of this feud unscathed, then WWE really just has a problem with moving on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

God, this angle keeps getting better. Cody's firing, possible Ambrose/Ziggler feud, Show's dilemas, Bryan/Orton feud, HHH running rampant. All these stories being intertwined into one big story. Greatness.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deshad C.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I love how they broke down Show. He's such a great actor during storylines. He adds realism (as much as a 7 foot giant can add realism I mean, lol)


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> if Triple H comes out of this feud unscathed, then WWE really just has a problem with moving on.


He will, it's just a question of who gets to do the scathing. I read a post from somebody in here during the week and I'm starting to agree with it. I don't think Bryan takes down HHH. I think Bryan takes down Orton and gets the title which will simultaneously mark the implosion of the McMahon Family thus drawing HHH's attention from Bryan to Vince. It's going to be HHH vs. Vince/Vince's rep. They aren't going to put Bryan over HHH when he has a match coming up at Mania for control of the company. What I'm thinking is what was reported as the supposed Mania XXX card. I'm just starting to think that this is what we're getting come April next year outside the obvious Taker/Lesnar match:

*WWE Championship
WWE Champion Daniel Bryan vs. Royal Rumble Winner CM Punk

Control of the WWE at Stake
John Cena w/Vince McMahon vs. Triple w/Stephanie McMahon*​
That would obviously change were Rock or Austin to get involved but Rock doesn't seem likely and Austin is all talk no action. So yeah, that's just where I see things heading as the months tick on. 

Having said that though, I'm still loving the storyline as it happens right now and that isn't going to change because of what I foresee happening a few months down the line. I'd prefer if it wasn't Cena put in that position to ultimately save the day but sooner or later you just have to face facts. Cena is Cena and until he turns heel he remains the number one face. So I'm braced and prepared for impact when he eventually shows his face again. 

That doesn't mean that Bryan won't still get his moment either. He will. Bryan wants to be WWE Champion. That's his end goal. He isn't CM Punk with all his talk about change etc. All Bryan wants is to be WWE Champion and I definitely that happening. The Corporation are eventually going to force the hand of the faces who will no doubt band together and fight off interference in an Orton/Bryan match so that Bryan can finally beat Orton clean and take the belt. Then Punk can win the Rumble and there's your WWE title match for next year. If Bryan hasn't won the title by the end of the year then there's always the chance he wins the Rumble instead and they could have Punk win the Chamber or something. I actually think I'd prefer that because Bryan's whole story arc would culminate at Wrestlemania with him finally becoming WWE Champion and that would be nice.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> He will, it's just a question of who gets to do the scathing. I read a post from somebody in here during the week and I'm starting to agree with it. I don't think Bryan takes down HHH. I think Bryan takes down Orton and gets the title which will simultaneously mark the implosion of the McMahon Family thus drawing HHH's attention from Bryan to Vince. It's going to be HHH vs. Vince/Vince's rep. They aren't going to put Bryan over HHH when he has a match coming up at Mania for control of the company. What I'm thinking is what was reported as the supposed Mania XXX card. I'm just starting to think that this is what we're getting come April next year outside the obvious Taker/Lesnar match:
> 
> *WWE Championship
> WWE Champion Daniel Bryan vs. Royal Rumble Winner CM Punk
> 
> Control of the WWE at Stake
> John Cena w/Vince McMahon vs. Triple w/Stephanie McMahon*​
> That would obviously change were Rock or Austin to get involved but Rock doesn't seem likely and Austin is all talk no action. So yeah, that's just where I see things heading as the months tick on.
> 
> Having said that though, I'm still loving the storyline as it happens right now and that isn't going to change because of what I foresee happening a few months down the line. I'd prefer if it wasn't Cena put in that position to ultimately save the day but sooner or later you just have to face facts. Cena is Cena and until he turns heel he remains the number one face. So I'm braced and prepared for impact when he eventually shows his face again.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Bryan won't still get his moment either. He will. Bryan wants to be WWE Champion. That's his end goal. He isn't CM Punk with all his talk about change etc. All Bryan wants is to be WWE Champion and I definitely that happening. The Corporation are eventually going to force the hand of the faces who will no doubt band together and fight off interference in an Orton/Bryan match so that Bryan can finally beat Orton clean and take the belt. Then Punk can win the Rumble and there's your WWE title match for next year. If Bryan hasn't won the title by the end of the year then there's always the chance he wins the Rumble instead and they could have Punk win the Chamber or something. I actually think I'd prefer that because Bryan's whole story arc would culminate at Wrestlemania with him finally becoming WWE Champion and that would be nice.


Sounds like something I'd love to see but what would Orton's role be afterall?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

but in that scenario, they would probably have Punk beat Bryan at mania huh? which wouldn't make much sense to me after all of this.....and John Cena saving the day? don't they risk the Corporation gettting heavily cheered over him?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If Lesnar and Taker are coming for XXX30 (even a Rock although I doubt it now at this point), I don't see either match happening to be honest.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bryan D. said:


> Sounds like something I'd love to see but what would Orton's role be afterall?


I always thought heel Orton vs. face Rhodes at Wrestlemania would be great given their history, with Cody going over of course. I don't know if it's an option now given what happened on Raw but it just might strengthen the case, who knows. Maybe Orton snaps at losing the WWE title in the chamber, pulls an Edge and wins the WHC but that leaves no challenger. Then they could do the ultimate triple threat...TITLE UNIFICATION! WWE Champ vs. World Champ vs. Rumble Winner. I don't know lol. 



BIG E WINNING said:


> If Lesnar and Taker are coming for XXX30 (even a Rock although I doubt it now at this point), I don't see either match happening to be honest.


Either Punk/Bryan or Cena/Trips? How so? If Lesnar and Taker work Mania XXX I think they're about the only lock to work a match against each other. That leaves the other 4 to play around with and Cena is the guy WWE will likely choose to be the hero at the end of it all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Either Punk/Bryan or Cena/Trips? How so? If Lesnar and Taker work Mania XXX I think they're about the only lock to work a match against each other. That leaves the other 4 to play around with and Cena is the guy WWE will likely choose to be the hero at the end of it all.


Cena vs. Triple H and Randy Orton in a 2-on-1 handicap match @ Mania 30.



Spoiler: result of that match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Either Punk/Bryan or Cena/Trips? How so? If Lesnar and Taker work Mania XXX I think they're about the only lock to work a match against each other. That leaves the other 4 to play around with and Cena is the guy WWE will likely choose to be the hero at the end of it all.


Card changes obviously but even then, I would think they want to pull the Cena/Taker trigger next year at WM 30 while the winner of the Rumble (which I think Punk is locked for) will go after a face champion Bryan or a heel champion Orton. That would leave Bryan to go after HHH and I wouldn't know where Lesnar would fit in unless Rock wanted to show up and get that feud finally started before his injury. I don't know but I'm very doubtful that, at the least, Punk/Bryan for the WWE title is going to happen (although I would love it and it would establish the new players in the new era ala Bret/Shawn at WM 12 or Austin/Rock at WM15)


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Taker vs Brock isn't a Mania XXX headline match, neither is Cena vs HHH when they already feuded. You'd think they'd want to go balls out. Replace Brock with Cena vs Taker, have Punk vs Bryan(vs Orton) for the gold and HHH vs a returning, established, *popular* superstar to help Vince.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Sandrone said:


> Cena vs. Triple H and Randy Orton in a 2-on-1 handicap match @ Mania 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: result of that match


I'll tell you what, the crowd reactions for a Cena/HHH feud will surely be interesting lol. I imagine we'll get a lot of straight shooting out of those 2 on the mic. 

:cena2 : We all know you're only married to Stephanie because I was a couple of years too late.

:HHH : We all know it's not Stephanie you want to marry.

:vince2 : Who does he want to marry then?

:cena5 : You!

:vince5 : :vince5

:HHH2 : :HHH2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Currently, I see it for Wrestlemania 30:

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk (Royal Rumble winner)

*The Power Struggle*
Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince) vs. Triple H (w/ Steph)

*The Streak vs. The Star*
The Undertaker vs. John Cena

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Damien Sandow (c) vs. Cody Rhodes

Brock Lesnar vs. Ryback

Some are guesses but that's how I see it so far.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Currently, I see it for Wrestlemania 30:
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk (Royal Rumble winner)
> 
> *The Power Struggle*
> Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince) vs. Triple H (w/ Steph)
> 
> *The Streak vs. The Star*
> The Undertaker vs. John Cena
> 
> *World Heavyweight Championship*
> Damien Sandow (c) vs. Cody Rhodes
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. Ryback
> 
> Some are guesses but that's how I see it so far.


I can't see Lesnar working Ryback. All the rest are very plausible however. It's just where does Brock fit in? I guess with Rocky but if he's not there then Bork has no match.


----------



## markedfordeath

*yes or no: will the main angle make Bryan a winner or a loser?*

will it make Bryan look less credible in the end? or will he be made to look like a true winner in the end?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Currently, I see it for Wrestlemania 30:
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk (Royal Rumble winner)
> 
> *The Power Struggle*
> Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince) vs. Triple H (w/ Steph)
> 
> *The Streak vs. The Star*
> The Undertaker vs. John Cena
> 
> *World Heavyweight Championship*
> Damien Sandow (c) vs. Cody Rhodes
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. Ryback
> 
> Some are guesses but that's how I see it so far.


Punk/Orton for the belt at Mania... can't see it happening. If Punk is in a title match, it will probably be either against Bryan or Lesnar. Going based off your card and agreeing with most of them happening, here's what I'd say is likely:

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesner (c) vs. CM Punk (Royal Rumble winner)

*The Power Struggle*
Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince) vs. Triple H (w/ Steph)

*The Streak vs. The Star*
The Undertaker vs. John Cena

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Damien Sandow (c) vs. Cody Rhodes


Oh and for







... eh, give him Big Show. They can do something with the naming of that I suppose.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: yes or no: will the main angle make Bryan a winner or a loser?*

Bryan will probably be put over unless he draws so horrifically that Cena or someone else takes his spot. Which could happen anyway.

It's clear that this feud will not be the Kingmaker that I expected and that Bryan is not going to be the Face of the Company unless Cena doesn't ever return.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I swear, if Cena gets the pay-off for this storyline, I'll shoot a puppy, well not shoot.. but I'll scream at it and hurt it's feelings

Cena has no business in this angle, keep the storyline-killer out of this one please


----------



## Alchemind

*Re: yes or no: will the main angle make Bryan a winner or a loser?*

Well, creative certainly had the right idea in the even though Daniel Bryan lossed at Summerslam, he still looked great without a detraction from his momentum. Its hard to believe that after the last 3 RAW's have went off the air, Daniel Bryan will succumb to a mediocre paramount. His push is being delineated very well to an audience who shares sympathies that simply results from human nature, ones own sense of "Justice." This angle is actually quite reminiscent of the attitude era in which a longer, more brooding feel has a lasting impact on the fans when a particular cruelness envelopes a certain entity.


I dont think it will come at NoC, but next Wrestlemania should be a great time for him to finally pick off the title and have a good run. If he is de-pushed from here, than I have no fucking clue what creative is thinking and Id honestly probably stop watching, not as a Bryan mark, but from something that makes abject sense.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Rocky Mark said:


> I swear, if Cena gets the pay-off for this storyline, I'll shoot a puppy, well not shoot.. but I'll scream at it and hurt it's feelings
> 
> Cena has no business in this angle, keep the storyline-killer out of this one please












'This is the face of the BUSINESS, we put over him before anybody, its whats best for BUSINESS"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Hm, maybe the handicap match happens like I said, Cena wins, but only after HHH turns on Orton and pedigrees him for being such a failure.

Cena+HHH Corporate Power Trip becomes a reality. :cena2 :HHH2


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm under no illusions when it comes to Cena. I always expect him to pop up and save the day lol. If it happens I'll deal with it when we get there though.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think Brock will face Taker at WM. Would like the other two matches to be Cena vs Orton for the title and HHH vs Bryan. That's one way I'd accept Cena "saving the day".


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> I think Brock will face Taker at WM. Would like the other two matches to be Cena vs Orton for the title and HHH vs Bryan. That's one way I'd accept Cena "saving the day".


I guess it's Orton/Bryan/HHH/Cena/Punk that all have to fit somewhere because I'm with you on Brock/Taker being all but a lock at this stage. That leaves the other 5 guys to match up so we could get a triple threat and a singles match or two singles and somebody gets left out, that person most likely being Orton or Punk. 

Cena/HHH
Punk/Bryan
Orton out

Cena/Orton
HHH/Bryan
Punk out

Or...

Cena/Orton
Punk/Bryan
HHH/???

ALL DIS SPECULATIN


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

In the third scenario, HHH can be the guest referee for Orton/Cena. It'll close the show and in the ultimate swerve of all swerves, Orton gets pedigreed and Cena takes his place in the Corporation!

HEEL CENA FINALLY ARRIVES! :cena4


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena is a deluded asshole so I see no heel turn and I've accepted it at this point, anyways.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Then we get a whole year of Cena vs. Orton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

rton2 :cena5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Oof, I didn't care about Cena/Orton the first 4830 times, and I'll care even less this time. The only way they can make me care is if it results in a Cena heel turn, which is _never_ happening.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Heel Cena vs. Face Orton would be different this time though. Hell, heel Cena vs. fucking anybody will be different lol. They already have their new Cena anyway and his name is BO DALLAS. This guy takes Cena's trolling to a whole other level.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> Currently, I see it for Wrestlemania 30:
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk (Royal Rumble winner)
> 
> *The Power Struggle*
> Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince) vs. Triple H (w/ Steph)
> 
> *The Streak vs. The Star*
> The Undertaker vs. John Cena
> 
> *World Heavyweight Championship*
> Damien Sandow (c) vs. Cody Rhodes
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs. Ryback
> 
> Some are guesses but that's how I see it so far.


I can't see Randy Orton holding the WWE Championship all the way to Wrestlmania. Maybe to Survivor Series or even Royal Rumble. My guess is, CM Punk will defeat Randy Orton for it, after both their feuds end, and Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble, setting up the Main Event everyone wanted between CM Punk and Daniel Bryan at Wrestlmania for the WWE Championship. Then again the the roles could be reverse with Bryan being WWE Champion and Punk as Royal Rumble winner challenging. Either way that's what I think might happen.

As for Brock Lesnar Vs Ryback. There is no way Lesnar is going to feud and wrestle with that joke. It's gotta be someone of Main Event status, equal to CM Punk or above. I believe it will be The Rock, Paul Haymen kind've hinted at it earlier this year. 

I can see Undertaker and Cena happening alright, but I don't think Damian Sandow and Cody Rhodes will be challenging for the World Heavyweight Championship. I just don't see the seriousness of their feud or hatred, that it will go all the way to Wrestlmania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> *Heel Cena vs. Face Orton would be different this time though.* Hell, heel Cena vs. fucking anybody will be different lol. They already have their new Cena anyway and his name is BO DALLAS. This guy takes Cena's trolling to a whole other level.


Yup, that's what I'm saying. That's the only way I'd be interested in Cena/Orton this time around, is if they switch roles, for once. But another face Cena/Heel Orton feud would be unbareable. And it's not even anything against the two talents in this case. It's just because we've see it with the same guy as a face and same guy as a heel a million times already.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yup, that's what I'm saying. That's the only way I'd be interested in Cena/Orton this time around, is if they switch roles, for once. But another face Cena/Heel Orton feud would be unbareable. And it's not even anything against the two talents in this case. It's just because we've see it with the same guy as a face and same guy as a heel a million times already.


Face Cena doing his usual shoot style 'I'm better than you' pseudo not pseudo heel promo he usually cuts on Orton just to have AN RKO OUTTA NOWHERE is promising though. Actually, Cena trying to cut that same promo he cut with Bryan, Ryback, Punk and Rock on HHH could turn out very interesting to see what he would actually say to make it relevant to HHH and to see what the response would be. Cena couldn't pull the 'I'm the top dog while you were coming up' stuff on HHH like he did Punk etc because HHH was there before him and he couldn't pull the 'I'm always here I love WWE more than you' stuff like he did Rock because HHH never left and fucking owns the place. 

HOLY FUCK. CENA HAS NO AMMUNITION ON TRIPS. WHAT IS THAT PROMO GOING TO LOOK LIKE. I THINK IT LOOKS LIKE THIS...

:buried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Face Cena doing his usual shoot style 'I'm better than you' pseudo not pseudo heel promo he usually cuts on Orton just to have AN RKO OUTTA NOWHERE is promising though. Actually, Cena trying to cut that same promo he cut with Bryan, Ryback, Punk and Rock on HHH could turn out very interesting to see what he would actually say to make it relevant to HHH and to see what the response would be. Cena couldn't pull the 'I'm the top dog while you were coming up' stuff on HHH like he did Punk etc because HHH was there before him and he couldn't pull the 'I'm always here I love WWE more than you' stuff like he did Rock because HHH never left and fucking owns the place.
> 
> *HOLY FUCK. CENA HAS NO AMMUNITION ON TRIPS.* WHAT IS THAT PROMO GOING TO LOOK LIKE. I THINK IT LOOKS LIKE THIS...
> 
> :buried



This is John Cena we are talking about here. They will find something for him to say, to not look like a complete and utter fool out there (at least, anymore than he already does on his own, anyway). They will come up with something for him to say. No way they leave him out there to dry. They'll probably have him saying something about Triple H marrying Stephanie which is the standard stuff for someone feuding with H.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> This is John Cena we are talking about here. They will find something for him to say, to not look like a complete and utter fool out there (at least, anymore than he already does on his own, anyway). They will come up with something for him to say. No way they leave him out there to dry. They'll probably have him saying something about Triple H marrying Stephanie which is the standard stuff for someone feuding with H.


Well Stephanie will obviously be brought up, she always is in situations like that. The usual things Cena has relied on in his promos these last 2 years though have all been very similar material but changed slightly to fit the person he was addressing. Don't get me wrong, it was top notch work and I enjoyed every one of them. But he isn't going to be able to use that same stuff against HHH because it doesn't apply to him. The ammunition he has on HHH is going to be the big stuff; Stephanie and dat politics. It will be interesting to see if they actually go down that road if the feud happens. SHITS GETTING PERSONAL. HHH GONNA SING ABOUT CENAS EX WIFE JUST LIKE ROCKY.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Nobody gives a fuck about Orton/Cena and WWE need to quit trying making it this generation's Austin/Rock. That's Cena/Punk.

Hell, if we're REALLY going by this generation, it's potentially Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

how about no Austin/Rock ? It's not everyday where you're gonna have two megastars in the same company during the same era, I can accept that

they should focus on building up new stars for the moment, not just one star, let them keep going this direction for a while with this angle, let's see where will it go, hopefully they won't fall on their ass by using the same 'Cena' status quo 

I honestly see Ziggler benefitting well if things go smoothly, not just Bryan

what I hope is gonna happen is Big Show turns heel on Ziggler, making Dolph the second antagonist in the storyline after Bryan


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena would never turn heel :lol


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

People said that HHH will never turn back heel and look what happened. Just sayin'.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: yes or no: will the main angle make Bryan a winner or a loser?*

Well if they're not wanting to make him the new top guy then this megapush makes no sense.....it didn't have to be a mega push, it could have just been a push lumped in with the push Ziggler and Show are getting..instead, its mainly centered on Bryan.....I doubt that they'd keep making him the center of attention just to depush him later on.....I mean the guy is a nice guy, I doubt he did anything to anyone to deserve to get buried here.


----------



## H

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

There was always a chance of Trips turning heel. He's not the smiling, happy-go-lucky face of the company. He was bound to become an authority figure.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No way they're doing Cena vs. Orton as the ME. I think they're worst case scenario (meaning no Rock or Austin) is Punk/Bryan for the title, Brock/Taker, and Hunter/Cena.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena ain't turning heel, he didn't turn heel against The Rock, he's not turning heel against anyone else

that ship has sailed folks


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm with everybody in that the only way I want a Cena/Orton feud again is if it results in a heel turn at WM, I think if Bryan succeeds & becomes a draw to kids, they're more likely to turn him heel. I still think its a long shot.

I think they should go with a title unification triple threat match, Bryan/Punk/Orton, Bryan's ultimate push would be unifying the titles, & Punk gets his WM main event too.

Cena would probably face HHH for the power struggle storyline, & Brock will face Taker, the midcard can be Shield vs Wyatts, Cody vs Barrett, Sandow vs Ziggler, & feed Ryback The Big Show. The Divas match can be Paige vs Natalya.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i'm kind of convinced that Bryan and Punk are just being used at this point...and are given false hope about their standing in the company.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*

It's always scary when you start drawing parallels between two completely different things; however, in some way I feel there are some similarities.

Let's get one thing straight. Austin vs McMahon was what propelled the WWE into the global phenomenon it is today. There will NEVER be another feud like Austin vs McMahon; however...

I truly feel that Bryan vs HHH has the potential to be this generation's version. There is just some sort of major-feud feel between Bryan and HHH. It's a similar story line really, Bryan represents everything that HHH doesn't want in a WWE champion, the same way that McMahon thought Austin represented everything he did not want in a WWE champion.

I could honestly see there being an on-off feud for the next couple years between HHH and Bryan, with Bryan winning the belt and HHH trying to find a way to take the belt away. Thinking back to matches like Austin vs Undertaker and Kane where Taker and Kane could not pin each other, only Austin.

Another reason I feel there is similarities is because the feud is well... Raw

Bryan is not portraying a gimmick, Bryan is portraying his real life self, what he truly represents in the same way that Austin did. It's just got a very real sense to it..

Again, like I said, there will never be an Austin vs McMahon feud again; however, I do feel that Bryan vs HHH has the potential to be a long feud that we look back on 10 years from now as one of the great feuds in wrestling. Quite frankly I feel that HHH is growing quite nicely into his whole corporate gimmick. 

*
What do you guys think? Is there potential here for an epic, long running feud between Bryan and HHH? What similarities do you draw from Austin vs McMahon, what do you think is drastically different? *


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*

*Maybe. Although there is a possibility that once Cena returns Bryan will be relegated to Mick Foley status.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Maybe. Although there is a possibility that once Cena returns Bryan will be relegated to Mick Foley status.*


Haha I'd like to think the WWE is smart enough to realize what they have in Bryan. I mean hell, even similar how Austin was never really the biggest guy in the ring. He was only just over 6 feet.

Cena just lacks the Rawness that Bryan has. 

I just feel that Bryan has so much potential. And what I love is that there is room to make this feud it's own thing because unlike Austin vs McMahon, HHH isn't starting this in his 50's. So HHH can play a much more forceful impact if he decides to. Although it would likely involve matches with HHH where people from his 'corporation' interfere.


----------



## Jof

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*

Perhaps. But most important difference in the whole thing is that heel HHH, albeit excellent, is just a kayfabe villain. Vince legit owned the company.


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*

if only bryan would be bald then it would be perfect recreation just like the buddha originally wanted, this works too but instead of bossman there is now randy orton


----------



## krai999

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*

if it's triple h vs cena at wrestlemania then i'm fucking done. I've had just up to here with this fucking cena bull shit you people may see it as a joke but I see it as someone who needs to get shot


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Bryan vs HHH has the potential to be this generation's version.


Yes.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Rocky Mark said:


> Cena ain't turning heel, he didn't turn heel against The Rock, he's not turning heel against anyone else
> 
> that ship has sailed folks


I say the ship sailed if he faces Taker at Mania and doesn't turn.


----------



## Amazing End 96

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Angle sucks same thing has happened every week for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****



Amazing End 96 said:


> Angle sucks same thing has happened every week for about 3 weeks now.


Don't worry. JUAN CHENA IS COMING FOR THE SAVE. 

:cena2


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Raw starts
HHH comes out chats shit on the mic
Introduces the 'face of the WWE Your WWE Champion Randy Orton'
D-Bry comes out
Shield give him a beatdown
Big Show comes out and cries
Repeat until Cena comes back and beats dem odds


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Cena/Orton?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: Bryan vs HHH this generations Austin vs McMahon?*



Jof said:


> Perhaps. But most important difference in the whole thing is that heel HHH, albeit excellent, is just a kayfabe villain. Vince legit owned the company.


Not necessarily true. Keep in mind, HHH is married to the bosses daughter. Not to mention HHH has an upper level job with the company. There's defiantly enough there to create a story line where Steph and HHH's power trumps Vince's, or perhaps HHH uses Steph to twist Vince's arm into getting his way.

I believe there is just a lot of pieces in play to keep the feud going. Just part of money mega feud involving HHH, the McMahons, Bryan and perhaps Austin.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> I guess it's Orton/Bryan/HHH/Cena/Punk that all have to fit somewhere because I'm with you on Brock/Taker being all but a lock at this stage. That leaves the other 5 guys to match up so we could get a triple threat and a singles match or two singles and somebody gets left out, that person most likely being Orton or Punk.
> 
> Cena/HHH
> Punk/Bryan
> Orton out
> 
> Cena/Orton
> HHH/Bryan
> Punk out
> 
> Or...
> 
> Cena/Orton
> Punk/Bryan
> HHH/???
> 
> ALL DIS SPECULATIN


Or Cena vs HHH and Orton vs Punk vs Bryan for the title assuming Rock's not there and Brock's facing Taker. You can also switch Cena with Punk or Bryan. There are numerous possibilities for WM 30.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Dunmer said:


> Or Cena vs HHH and Orton vs Punk vs Bryan for the title assuming Rock's not there and Brock's facing Taker. You can also switch Cena with Punk or Bryan. There are numerous possibilities for WM 30.


I think we're going to get Orton feuding with a returning Sheamus at Mania, with the roles reversed from their original feud. This way both Sheamus and Orton will get used at Mania and Bryan, Punk, HHH, Cena, Lesnar, and Taker can pick opponents from themselves without an odd man being out. Pending Orton faces Sheamus, we're left with any of the following logical matchups:

HHH/Bryan - WWE Title
Punk/Lesnar II
Cena/Taker
Orton/Sheamus

Punk/Bryan - WWE Title
HHH/Cena
Lesnar/Taker
Orton/Sheamus

Punk/Cena - WWE Title
HHH/Bryan
Lesnar/Taker
Orton/Sheamus


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

I'd like to see Sandow get involved in this Orton/HHH/Shield stable. Especially since they fired Cody


----------



## Londrick

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Sheamus vs Orton isn't a bad idea as long as neither is for the title. If it happens I won't have to worry about either of them bringing the wrestling version of AIDS into matches involving wrestling I like.



Srdjan99 said:


> I'd like to see Sandow get involved in this Orton/HHH/Shield stable. Especially since they fired Cody


It's why they need to do have him with the WHC. Have him win, join the corporation then at WM we get Cody vs Sandow.

If done right this WM could be one of the best one years in terms of overall quality.


----------



## JY57

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

I don't think they will book anything for WM XXX yet until its 100 % certain they can't get Rock, Austin, Goldberg (no way is he returning for Ryback and he even said that), or Batistia. They can work on back-up plans now in case they don't appear (probably are, meanwhile they are talking to those guys)


----------



## THANOS

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****



JY57 said:


> I don't think they will book anything for WM XXX yet until its 100 % certain they can't get *Rock*, Austin, Goldberg (no way is he returning for Ryback and he even said that), or *Batista*. They can work on back-up plans now in case they don't appear (probably are, meanwhile they are talking to those guys)


Well I don't think they'll get the bolded because of their schedules, especially Batista who is slated to star in a big budget Zombie/Martial Arts film directly after he finishes with Guardians of the Galaxy which will effectively launch him out of WWE's reach for a long time. Austin and Goldberg are possibilities if they dangle enough cash for them. I don't see Austin wrestling anyone at Mania 30 but it is possible for him be a special ref in a Punk/Bryan match leading to a match with Punk at Mania 31. I think if they throw enough cash at Goldberg he'll agree to work Ryback but it might be too much cash for WWE's taste.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****



Dunmer said:


> Sheamus vs Orton isn't a bad idea as long as neither is for the title. If it happens I won't have to worry about either of them bringing the wrestling version of AIDS into matches involving wrestling I like.


Precisely :genius. It ties up all loose ends very well.



> It's why they need to do have him with the WHC. Have him win, join the corporation then at WM we get Cody vs Sandow.
> 
> If done right this WM could be one of the best one years in terms of overall quality.


I think we will definitely get Sandow/Rhodes for the WHC at Mania 30 and it makes perfect sense for it to tie in with the Corporation. It would be pretty awesome to see HHH and Sandow heading into Mania as WWE's Corporate Champions, only for both to be unseated by Bryan and Rhodes, and for the Corporation to spend the next 6 months trying desperately to strip them of their titles. 

Then we can have Punk and Reigns (who will have split from the Shield by now) turn heel by joining the Corporation and becoming the new world champions. This can allow for Punk to be heel for his Mania 31 feud with Austin, and Reigns can feud with Rhodes/Sandow/Rollins/Ziggler for the rest of 2014. 

I'd like to see Ambrose working grudge feuds most of 2014 to unleash his character before winning the MITB and feuding with Bryan (who will have beaten Punk after an extended feud) for the WWE Title at Mania 31.


----------



## JY57

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

^ well not expecting Batista or The Rock till later in 2014 anyways (SummerSlam would be good guess especially if its in LA). And they need Brock to have a big match for SummerSlam too, so wouldn't surprise me (only other big match would be Cena vs Brock III for the WWE Championship or Taker returns if no Mania match; if no Rock or Batista) since him against Orton/Bryan/Sheamus isn't big enough and Punk/Hunter has happened at SummerSlam already.

Anyways it depends on how much Vince is willing to pay Austin and GoldBerg. If he he feels WM XXX needs more than just Brock, Cena, Hunter, & Taker than he might over-pay for nth to have an actual match


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Big fan Orton. Big fan. But considering his history with the McMahons, Punk as the Coporate champion would be *EPIC*. Wouldn't make Kayfabe business sense, no. But his promos and segments as a corporate champ would be incredible.

Just a lil bit of fantasy.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> I think we're going to get Orton feuding with a returning Sheamus at Mania, with the roles reversed from their original feud. This way both Sheamus and Orton will get used at Mania and Bryan, Punk, HHH, Cena, Lesnar, and Taker can pick opponents from themselves without an odd man being out. Pending Orton faces Sheamus, we're left with any of the following logical matchups:


No, Orton shouldn't be relegated to an afterthought match again. He's already been there three years in a row. With him being the top heel (full-time), it makes no sense to put him in a random match against Sheamus when they've gone their separate ways for months. Hell, why would they feud anyways? "You sold out, fella. So I'm gonna kick your arse at Wrestlemania!"


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> No, Orton shouldn't be relegated to an afterthought match again. He's already been there three years in a row. With him being the top heel (full-time), it makes no sense to put him in a random match against Sheamus when they've gone their separate ways for months. Hell, why would they feud anyways? "You sold out, fella. So I'm gonna kick your arse at Wrestlemania!"


While this is true I have a hard time seeing where Orton will fit at Mania 30? I suppose he could be thrust into a triple threat for the WWE Title at Mania and it could work but where would that leave Sheamus?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> While this is true I have a hard time seeing where Orton will fit at Mania 30? I suppose he could be thrust into a triple threat for the WWE Title at Mania and it could work but where would that leave Sheamus?


Sheamus has nothing to do with this. They have booked him with no direction for a while plus he's not a top guy on Orton's level, so he could easily afford being in a midcard match, maybe for the World Heavyweight Championship.

He could also face CM Punk if neither fit into the Corporation storyline. Bryan vs HHH and Cena vs Orton (or switch Cena and Bryan around) plus Punk vs Sheamus and Brock vs Taker. You've got yourself a pretty good card there!

The reason I find it easier to put Punk there is because he's not in the corporation storyline right now plus WWE seems to put more effort into his "midcard storylines" than they would with Orton, making the show bigger with more developed storylines. Since they can be complete idiots, I wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus/Orton would start after a random match on Raw, followed by two more in the upcoming weeks with the "official rubber match" set up for WM.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Honestly I agree with Choke2death as regards to Orton. He should be in a high profile match at Mania, doesn't necessarily need to be the WWE title match but top 3 match for sure at Mania.

As far as Sheamus, fuck him. He is not anywhere near the leagues of Taker, Cena, Bryan, Orton and Punk who are 5 stars who will almost certainly be at Mania 30 as long as they don't get injured.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Goldberg isn't worth the money they would pay him imo. Rock is Rock. Austin is Austin. If Batista takes off in Hollywood then he'll be able to make bigger demands. Goldberg? It's 2013. I seriously doubt WWE would give him the money he'd ask for.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> Sheamus has nothing to do with this. They have booked him with no direction for a while plus he's not a top guy on Orton's level, so he could easily afford being in a midcard match, maybe for the World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> He could also face CM Punk if neither fit into the Corporation storyline. Bryan vs HHH and Cena vs Orton (or switch Cena and Bryan around) plus Punk vs Sheamus and Brock vs Taker. You've got yourself a pretty good card there!
> 
> The reason I find it easier to put Punk there is because he's not in the corporation storyline right now plus WWE seems to put more effort into his "midcard storylines" than they would with Orton, making the show bigger with more developed storylines. Since they can be complete idiots, I wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus/Orton would start after a random match on Raw, followed by two more in the upcoming weeks with the "official rubber match" set up for WM.


We both see Sheamus as a "nothing" sort of star but WWE seem pretty keen on protecting him and spotlighting him in big roles. This is a reason why I couldn't see him work with Punk at Mania because Punk, obviously, needs a big win bad after all these loses, and WWE isn't going to put Sheamus under him unless Sheamus turns heel and joins the Corporation, which actually isn't a bad idea bama. 

Otherwise I see Sheamus wrestling Orton or Ryback. The Ryback feud could easily be explained as Ryback loves bullying smaller people than him so Sheamus rises up to put the bully in his place or something of that nature.

I would rather Orton be kept in the mix in some fashion but no one will buy Orton/Cena again and the only logical thing for him to do is to be thrown into a Punk/Bryan/Orton triple threat as the Corporation representative in the WWE Title match. That way the Corporation storyline can continue past Mania with Orton feuding with Punk and Bryan for a few months. This would also mean that we'd get HHH/Cena which has been done to death and would be annoying to watch.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

I think Punk/Bryan for the title is set in stone. It seems to be the most obvious with one winning the belt soon and the other winning the rumble. Hunter will take on Cena or an outside star like Rock or Austin, Brock will probably take on Taker, and Orton would take on either Cena if he isn't facing Hunter or someone else like Sheamus.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Orton is the #1 heel in the company, he's not gonna wrestle a pointless match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****

Road Dogg tweeted this earlier:

@DUSTIN_RHODES1 @TripleH @StephMcMahon @CodyRhodesWWE he won't talk to me either Dustin! I don't know what's going on?!?! #DOGGLB #OUDK

he's talking about Triple H, do you think NAO will get involved?


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****



Alo0oy said:


> Road Dogg tweeted this earlier:
> 
> @DUSTIN_RHODES1 @TripleH @StephMcMahon @CodyRhodesWWE he won't talk to me either Dustin! I don't know what's going on?!?! #DOGGLB #OUDK
> 
> he's talking about Triple H, do you think NAO will get involved?


:mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

*Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Inb4 "Cena will never turn heel." But if you listen to the style and approach of this Corporation 2.0, it's the kinder, gentler Corporation who genuinely believes what they preach and practice is the right decision. They don't try to be diabolical, but rather they are subtly cut-throat in their beliefs and execution. And they make the viewer hate them even more for the overall smarminess, because we can all relate (I would argue even closer to reality of today's corporate environment than the over-the-top style of Corporation 1.0).

They can't ignore the over the top booing Cena got before he left. Even Cena finally acknowledged it before leaving. Couple that as motivation, along with failing after doing things the right way for so long, as well as "fit" (really, there is no other type of role you could have Cena play other than a Corporate Champion, which he basically is IRL), and I see the time off also allowing him to prepare for such a role.

How to execute this?

I see Bryan getting screwed out of the title at NOC, and then a no-holds barred re-match at Battleground where Rhodes returns and tries to save, accidentally costs Bryan the match. Sets up Rhodes-Bryan, enter Punk who goes after Orton, at HIAC, and Heyman gets involved and joins the Corp. We finally get to TLC where you get your fatal 4-way between Rhodes/Orton/Punk/Bryan, and Bryan pulls it off and finally wins.

One last rematch at RR between Bryan-Orton, Cena returns and wins at the rumble and then as the Corp is trying to get the win for their guy Cena comes in and goes Supercena and helps even the odds, Bryan wins and the reign continues, finally at WM XXX it's Cena-Bryan and as the match happens, ref is out, Orton comes to the ring, and finally, after years and years of waiting, we get the Cena heel turn we've all been waiting for as Orton lays out Bryan, wakes the ref, and then the two (Cena/Orton) hug it out bitch, and then proceed to beat down Bryan and it's the new-age/PG-era Corporate PowerTrip. 

Personally I'd rather see Corporate Cena heel turn at WM XXX than Taker-Cena, but that's just me. They are already extremely top-heavy on faces and need quality heels. Orton/Cena/Sandow as active wrestling heels would be excellent foils to Ziggler, Punk, Bryan, Sheamus as faces.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Cena will never turn heel Bro :side: 

Seriously though if Cena was to ever turn heel I can't see it being like this. I wouldn't be opposed to it but I can't just can't see it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Well they're making a huge statement with this angle which has been reported. You never know WM30 could be the day wrestling changes forever.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Either this angle, or when he beats Taker at WM (by being dirty)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

the only wrestler Taker would ever lose to at Wrestlemania is Kane.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

WWE would NEVER, EVER, EVER let Undertaker lose to Kane. 

I don't think Cena's turning heel with this angle. If he didn't turn with Rock and doesn't turn with Undertaker (if they feud), I'll seriously doubt the possibility of it ever happening.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



markedfordeath said:


> the only wrestler Taker would ever lose to at Wrestlemania is Kane.


How do you figure? 

And I could definitely see Cena going heel when he comes back. It really depends on how the product does without him and if someone actually steps up to replace him. The fact that everyone says he will never go heel makes it MORE believable that he could go heel, IMO. WWE doesn't have a lot of chances to truly shock people anymore with social media, and Cena going heel would definitely change the business.


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Going to probably be the only one who says this . . .

I think that if Cena didn't have the injury, he would've turned heel at Summerslam. Not kidding. I think it would've been almost the exact same situation except with Cena and likely Orton would still be holding the briefcase.

Why would I think something so utterly ridiculous, you ask?

Well, Cena has been increasingly growing heelish with every week. He was insulting guys nonstop and making it seem like he was the hero for picking Daniel Bryan. He got extremely frustrated with DB in their feud and he was against Vince in moments where DB agreed with him.

I felt that Triple H would've screwed DB at the last moment, gave Cena the win and then Randy would've just taunted with the case.

OR

Worst-case scenario: Cena would have beaten Daniel Bryan cleanly via STF. Drained of energy, Cena would have been unable to prevent the inevitable Orton cash-in. Right after Orton hands the briefcase to Triple H, Triple H hits him in the gut with it and then Pedigrees him. Cena smirk. Both DB and Orton get buried over the course of the next few weeks by nega-Cena. No faces win ever again.

So . . . I guess I'm glad he was injured then.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Eventually Orton is getting kicked out of Corporation turning him babyface and John Cena will replace him as The Corporate Champion


----------



## I know its Kojima

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Why would cena turning heel "change the business"?


----------



## Calzum

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



markedfordeath said:


> the only wrestler Taker would ever lose to at Wrestlemania is Kane.


:StephenA as much as i love kane, no


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Cena will never turn heel


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

*Nah it's a precursor to this. 






Only MUCH less epic and without JR.
*


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Nah it's a precursor to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only MUCH less epic and without JR.
> *



Cena will NEVER receive that pop, won't even come close. I imagine your mostly sarcastic with your post but ill bite anyway. If they re-did this with cena, chances are his music would hit and he would get boo'd as much as he has been. People don't want cena back. People always wanted Austin back. 

Also, god damn Austin's pop was nuts. 

And screw wwe for lagging the chair shots to the head.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Cena won't turn heel.

It's not whats best for business....


----------



## xdoomsayerx

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Eventually Orton is getting kicked out of Corporation turning him babyface and John Cena will replace him as The Corporate Champion




No. When Cena turns, he'll do it by himself. He doesn't need guys like HHH and McMahon to carry him, it'll be a much bigger deal if he does it by himself.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena will NEVER receive that pop, won't even come close. I imagine your mostly sarcastic with your post but ill bite anyway. If they re-did this with cena, chances are his music would hit and he would get boo'd as much as he has been. People don't want cena back. People always wanted Austin back.
> 
> Also, god damn Austin's pop was nuts.
> 
> And screw wwe for lagging the chair shots to the head.


*I'm serious. I'm convinced they are going to use Cena in the Stone Cold role here and have him save the day to help Bryan finally beat the Corporation... and of course it wont be any where near as epic...but there's no way it could ever be as epic as that.*


----------



## VictorVerzion5

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Come on lets be real :HHH2


----------



## WWE

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

23 days...

Was expecting a "Will Cena turn heel?" topic maybe around.. Day 1


----------



## The Presence

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

They're fuckin' stupid if they don't turn him heel when he returns. The crowd is legitimately tired of his bullshit now. His last appearance proved that.

*Here's how it's gotta go down:* Cena returns at RAW the night after Elimination Chamber, challenges the Undertaker at WM30. Meanwhile, Orton will defend his title against Dolph Ziggler (only because the Orton/Bryan feud will be played out by then and Dolph would be an awesome Rumble winner if he starts at #1). Taker and Cena put on a great match with Taker winning and a lot of sportsmanship at the end (i.e. another hearty feel-good moment). This will take away any suspicion that Cena is turning heel at the event. Later, during the Orton and Ziggler match, Orton beats Ziggler clean in a close, hard fought match-up. They shake hands, Ziggler leaves. The Corporation comes down after. Orton celebrates. Roman Reigns puts him up on his shoulders. Triple H does the Evolution-esque thumbs up then thumbs down followed by Reigns slamming Orton. All members of the Corporation move to one side of the ring and wait for Orton to get back to his feet. When he does, Triple H puts his hands up and seems to be trying to reason with Orton. Triple H tells Orton to turn around and behind him is JOHN CENA who has snuck in through the crowd. AA to Orton and the new Corporation closes out the show.


----------



## Creme De La Creme

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



I know its Kojima said:


> Why would cena turning heel "change the business"?


Is that a serious question?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

The Presence said:


> They're fuckin' stupid if they don't turn him heel when he returns. The crowd is legitimately tired of his bullshit now. His last appearance proved that.
> 
> *Here's how it's gotta go down:* Cena returns at RAW the night after Elimination Chamber, challenges the Undertaker at WM30. Meanwhile, Orton will defend his title against Dolph Ziggler (only because the Orton/Bryan feud will be played out by then and Dolph would be an awesome Rumble winner if he starts at #1). Taker and Cena put on a great match with Taker winning and a lot of sportsmanship at the end (i.e. another hearty feel-good moment). This will take away any suspicion that Cena is turning heel at the event. Later, during the Orton and Ziggler match, Orton beats Ziggler clean in a close, hard fought match-up. They shake hands, Ziggler leaves. The Corporation comes down after. Orton celebrates. Roman Reigns puts him up on his shoulders. Triple H does the Evolution-esque thumbs up then thumbs down followed by Reigns slamming Orton. All members of the Corporation move to one side of the ring and wait for Orton to get back to his feet. When he does, Triple H puts his hands up and seems to be trying to reason with Orton. Triple H tells Orton to turn around and behind him is JOHN CENA who has snuck in through the crowd. AA to Orton and the new Corporation closes out the show.




Ziggler in the WM 30 main even? :lmao


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

If that's the case, they must have a deep faith in DB to be the next main-stay FOTC, which I don't see happening. Who knows, anything is possible......if it's good for business


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: ***The Offical Corporation/"Regime" Thread****



Alo0oy said:


> Road Dogg tweeted this earlier:
> 
> @DUSTIN_RHODES1 @TripleH @StephMcMahon @CodyRhodesWWE he won't talk to me either Dustin! I don't know what's going on?!?! #DOGGLB #OUDK
> 
> he's talking about Triple H, do you think NAO will get involved?


:|


----------



## Rasslin_fan

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Nah, it would flop just like Austin's heel turn. Ironically, this whole corporation angle is set up for the son-in-law's heel turn and to build his match at WMXXX.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Nope. It's a precursor to Cena making a surprise entrance in the RR, winning it, and beating Orton at WM 30.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

It's more like a pre-cursor to Cena's triumphant return, in which he singlehandedly vanquishes them for little Danny B who couldn't get the job done. :cena3

:heyman4


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Nah it's a precursor to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only MUCH less epic and without JR.
> *


Yep.


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Cena HAS to turn heel at WM 30. It's now or never. The biggest wrestling PPV of ALL TIME. 

Cena vs Undertaker (Legacy vs Streak)

Ref is out cold. HHH comes out and hands Cena his old chain. Cena hits Taker with the chain and STF's him using it. Taker passes out, Maddox comes out as ref, Cena covers for the win.

Cena grabs Mic:

''Rest. In. Peace.''

*drop mic and celebrate with HHH/Maddox*


DAT is how you do the turn.


----------



## insanitydefined

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm serious. I'm convinced they are going to use Cena in the Stone Cold role here and have him save the day to help Bryan finally beat the Corporation... and of course it wont be any where near as epic...but there's no way it could ever be as epic as that.*


I'd almost be willing to bet money that within two weeks of coming back Cena will have already single handedly cleaned the entire Corporation out of the ring with a steel chair to close out Raw, there's no way they don't have him play the returning hero role who finally helps the faces get the upper hand. I'd love to be wrong, because we've seen that story played out a million times before, but I just can't see something like that not happening.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Cena shouldn't turn heel. If Cena turns, then he'll hijack the story. It won't be about getting Bryan over any more. The focus of the story will shift to Cena "turning his back on the WWE Universe" while any face that goes against him is merely the top face by default.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm serious. I'm convinced they are going to use Cena in the Stone Cold role here and have him save the day to help Bryan finally beat the Corporation... and of course it wont be any where near as epic...but there's no way it could ever be as epic as that.*


It's obvious but i can see this for sure..i'm certain this will occur. :dance


----------



## babycitagirl

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

I'd like for that to be the case. But I have a feeling it'll be a precursor to a Ricardo Rodriguez pipebomb before Cena turns heel. Especially if Triple-H fires RVD in a bid to make Ricardo go back to ADR.


----------



## The Presence

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

I think it's a precursor to SHUT THE FUCK UP, ALL OF YOU.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

First, He will never turn heel...
Second, Vince is not stupid, he will announce Cena's return months before he returns, so all girls and little kids can buy tickets to come cheer him, or he will return on Smackdown so they can edit it and make it look like he is cheered more than ever before....


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Keep dreaming if he didn't turn heel at this years mania against The Rock there's no way he is here.

Plus, he will be our hero and save us from the dreaded higher powers.


----------



## Last Chancery

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

I think this is just phase one of the angle; the corporate entity still is coming together, and they're not even full-blown heel status yet. Once they stop believing in what they say and just do evil for evil's sake, then the cycle will be complete and the real fun will begin. Got to keep this on a slow burn.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

I'm sure it ends up with Cena winning the title at Mania. Why? I'm sick of these Cena Heel Turn threads! You know he won't be the bad guy again because he has plenty of excuses to keep his spot! Merchandise, Make-A-Wish, politics, being too comfortable in his role. By Mania the crowd will be stupid enough to cheer the Corporation and Orton, they won't cheer John Cena! After he wins the title, if it happens, he will be assaulted by the next serious monster at the end of RAW! It will be so predictable just as the Packers beating the Lions at Lambeau Field!


----------



## Panzer

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

It could be but it's not certain. This board(including me) has predicted Cena turning heel around a specific time countless times. After countless disappointments, I've learned not to get my hopes up anymore.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

John Cena is never turning heel. This topic seems to come up every year, and every year you end up disappointed.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

The decline of John Cena merchandise sales and theoretical proof of the decline of Cena's drawing power will be the precursor of Cena's heel turn.


----------



## QWERTYOP

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

JOHN
CENA
WILL
NEVER
EVER
EVER
FUCKING
TURN
HEEL


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

How we want WM XXX to end:

"_JOHN CENA HAS TURNED HIS BACK ON THE WWE UNIVERSE._" :lawler

How will it end:

"_BAH GAWD, CENA DID IT. HE BEAT TRIPLE H AND FINISHED THE CORPORATION. CENA OVERCAME ALL THE ODDS. I CAN'T BELIEVE WHAT I'M SEEING_" :cole3

:cena2


----------



## EmVeePee

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



Portugoose said:


> The decline of John Cena merchandise sales and theoretical proof of the decline of Cena's drawing power will be the precursor of Cena's heel turn.


This. McMahon wipes his ass with boos and complaints, as long as he's making money Cena's staying exactly the way he is.:vince5


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*

Nah. He'll come back and beat up Triple H, Randy Orton and The Shield all at once and then will beat Triple in a singles match at WM30.


----------



## jim courier

*Re: Is the Corporation angle a precursor to a Cena Heel Turn?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Eventually Orton is getting kicked out of Corporation turning him babyface and John Cena will replace him as The Corporate Champion


John Cena will his brightly coloured shirts and hats as The Corporate Champ? Don't see it.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: **The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread***

I would love for Randy Orton and Cena to be HHH's kayfabe two main guys of the company when Cena comes back to add something new to the whole corporation angle and that's about the biggest possible thing they could do besides the predictable"Vince turns face for a battle for the company"


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

im going to laugh hardcore when the WWE shocks the IWC and has Cena return to save Bryan, only to have Cena add to the beating down of Bryan.


----------



## superuser1

*Randy Orton & The Shield*

They always look badass whenever they're together....Who else agrees?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Randy Orton & The Shield*

what a thread.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: Randy Orton & The Shield*









i love this gif


----------



## Asenath

*Re: Randy Orton & The Shield*

It's going to look super awesome when HHH swerves on Randy, and the Shield triple powerbomb him.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Randy Orton & The Shield*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



Ziggler Mark said:


> im going to laugh hardcore when the WWE shocks the IWC and has Cena return to save Bryan, only to have Cena add to the beating down of Bryan.


This would actually be awesome to see.


----------



## JCrusher

*Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I understand Bryan fans wont be happy unless he wins the title right away and never loses but they have a great longterm storyline going. if Bryan wins right away it will kind of ruin it. the storline needs to end with bryan winning teh title i agree but it should happen until SS or wrestlemania. I understand bryan fans are very impatient but it will be better for Bryan in the end


----------



## hbkmickfan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I am a huge Bryan fan and I really want him to get the title, but I agree that at this point in the storyline, it would be foolish to have a title change.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

No he doesn't need to win the title yet. Maybe next month if the feud seems to be cooling off. I do think it would be a bad idea to have Orton win this feud though. WWE and wrestling promotions in general have a bad habit of beating a dead horse. Maybe eventually have HHH replace Orton as the new face of the company with someone else to keep things fresh....of course that is still a good ways away.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



hbkmickfan said:


> I am a huge Bryan fan and I really want him to get the title, but I agree that at this point in the storyline, it would be foolish to have a title change.


 Exactly. You are a rare Bryan fan who thinks clearly lol


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



hbkmickfan said:


> I am a huge Bryan fan and I really want him to get the title, but I agree that at this point in the storyline, it would be foolish to have a title change.


Same. Even though he's only gonna have a one month long reign, it's still too soon for it to happen.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I haven't seen many of his fans complaining, at least not from my observation.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Happenstan said:


> No he doesn't need to win the title yet. Maybe next month if the feud seems to be cooling off. I do think it would be a bad idea to have Orton win this feud though. WWE and wrestling promotions in general have a bad habit of beating a dead horse. Maybe eventually have HHH replace Orton as the new face of the company with someone else to keep things fresh....of course that is still a good ways away.


 Who said Orton will win the feud? Bryan has to win the feud. I dont even like bryan and im admitting that he needs to win the feud. However they need to stretch it out otherwise it would make no sense


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



JCrusher said:


> Who said Orton will win the feud? Bryan has to win the feud. I dont even like bryan and im admitting that he needs to win the feud. However they need to stretch it out otherwise it would make no sense


Nobody. Just commenting. Though the rumor that Orton will stay in the WWE title scene until January has me worried. Like I said..that would be beating a dead horse nWo style.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

That Edge/Hunter promo was intense. I remember reading that they used to have heat cause Hunter wanted Edge fired after the whole Matt Hardy situation, it certainly seems like there's no love lost. It reminded me of this exchange they had back in 2006: 






Edit: Fast forward to the 12:20 mark.


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Happenstan said:


> Nobody. Just commenting. Though the rumor that Orton will stay in the WWE title scene until January has me worried. Like I said..that would be beating a dead horse nWo style.


 Well if its a longterm feud than maybe they trade title wins a fews times before having one last match where bryan ultimately goes over


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Do you want to see the Ryback job again? Bryan needs to win the championship within these next two PPVs or at least look strong trying to do it, or else the crowd's going to do exactly what Vince and Paul want them to do with Bryan: not care.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I'm a Bryan fan, and I don't think it's time for him to win it yet, either. This storyline is firing on all cylinders right now and isn't showing any signs of running out of gas. Let him win later on in the year and get a nice title reign under his belt. But until then, he shouldn't win it yet.


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Let TLC be the night that Bryan wins the title. What better way to end the year than Daniel Bryan coming on top? And then let Bryan hold the title until Summerslam at the very least. Have him beat the likes of Orton, HHH, Punk, Ryback, Henry, and Cena.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

yeah I think that segment was non-kayfabe....I think Triple H was a bastard for bringing up the fact that Edge can't fight like a man because of his bad neck....how is that even allowed to be said? its not funny. Edge gave his all every night for the fans and to make Triple H's wallet fatter, I just think it was tasteless...I hope Edge knew about it before the segment started or else that's just messed up....Edge probably misses the ring badly.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

after tonight, I think its clear that Vince and Triple H want Bryan to succeed, I no longer think they're burying him. Funny how people actually think his reign won't be long....so you have him pin Cena cleanly, then be the top guy in a big storyline, only to have him win the title for a month? get out of here! what sense does that make?


----------



## JCrusher

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



markedfordeath said:


> after tonight, I think its clear that Vince and Triple H want Bryan to succeed, I no longer think they're burying him.


 They never buried him. Bryan fans as usual were overreacting. Bryan hasnt even been pinned by anyone. He is like five feet five and yet it takes the shield orton hhh and big show to put him down. Thats hardly burying


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



JCrusher said:


> I understand Bryan fans wont





JCrusher said:


> I understand bryan fans are





JCrusher said:


> You are a rare Bryan fan who





JCrusher said:


> Bryan fans as usual were


unk2


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

don't worried Bryan will be screwed by crybaby show at NOC and we'll be rewarded with 100's of minutes of Hunter's promos and group beatdowns to keep this pitiful storyline going


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

Seriously doubt Triple H and Edge have any heat today. Didn't Triple H come out to the ring and hug Edge when Edge announced he was retiring, off air?


----------



## combolock

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Actually, I want Bryan to win for many reasons, but the main reason is for Orton and Bryan to have a back and forth for the title up and till Wrestlemania which would be a great Semi-Main Event.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Im hoping they trade the title back and forth like in the Cena-Orton feud. Have Orton retain at NoC, Bryan win at Battleground, Orton at HIAC, Bryan in the blowoff at Survivor Series. Only thing is thats basically the exact sequence of Cena-Orton so maybe change it up a bit, but I'd be surprised if this doesnt run until at least HIAC/Survivor Series


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

yeah, but did you see the look on Big Show's face and Edge's when Triple H came out for that hug? They were unsure what was going to go down..you could sense the "shock factor" of him coming out to everyyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, but did you see the look on Big Show's face and Edge's when Triple H came out for that hug? They were unsure what was going to go down..you could sense the "shock factor" of him coming out to everyyone.


They did that on purpose.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I just want Triple H to get his...he better get his....or once again he's just making himself look good.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

still, there was a lot of personal shit being brought up tonight....even if it was scripted or whatnot, those comments were all true except for the Edge not drawing part..Edge drew way more than Orton, so that comment was too funny.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

It was an awesome segment and had a "real" vibe to it... but I'm certain it wasn't a shoot of any kind. HHH and especially Edge just played their parts so well, and it worked out to the fullest. I said this in the Raw thread, but someone finally "got" to HHH. He almost seemed a bit flustered out there in his retorts to Edge (I'm assuming that was just very well acted out). He responded in his most recent typical way of trying not to get angry, but the way Edge was pushing his buttons was showing. Then the backstage segment was where we saw HHH really get angry and lose his cool for what I think is the first time since he turned heel (I may be mistaken). It was an amazing promo, with Edge showing why he's one of the best on the mic, and then HHH showing why he's one of the best heels. 

(Edit: Actually after thinking about it, HHH lost his cool a bit with Big Show a few times when he wouldn't do what HHH said, but this is the first time since turning heel that HHH has lost his cool due to someone verbally provoking him).

It's kind of sad though that Edge/HHH completely overshadowed both Bryan and Orton, whom were out there. Orton did good in his part though and cut probably his best promo since turning heel, but it and Bryan's felt really overshadowed (actually, come to think of it, I'm not even sure that Bryan spoke more than a few words). That's the WWE Title feud and that's certainly not good though.

The ending of the show though was a great way for Bryan to get some measure of revenge, without going overboard and having him destroy everything in one night. Obviously he wasn't winning the belt at NOC anyway, so even if it appears to lower his chances since he came out on top, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



markedfordeath said:


> still, there was a lot of personal shit being brought up tonight....even if it was scripted or whatnot, those comments were all true except for the Edge not drawing part..Edge drew way more than Orton, so that comment was too funny.


Yep, the crowd was very hot for the segment. That segment was more about Edge and Triple H then it was anything else, which I'm cool with. They have done plenty of promos with Orton/Bryan/HHH since SummerSlam. Nothing wrong with giving a HOF'er (who is good on the mic) sometime to shine and go back and forth with Triple H. Great segment.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

i hate how Triple H always has to have the last word though...he will never let anyone own him on the mic without a rebuttal and have their music hit..he always has to have the last word...that really irks me.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

IMO, He should get the title at HIAC or Survivor Series.

HIAC would be fine with me because it would make that PPV relevant and praised.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



markedfordeath said:


> i hate how Triple H always has to have the last word though...he will never let anyone own him on the mic without a rebuttal and have their music hit..he always has to have the last word...that really irks me.


So in other words, the fact that he's being an awesome heel bothers you? Good.

And besides, Bryan shouldn't be owning anyone on the mic. He's a wrestler, he should own people in the ring.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

It makes a lot of sense for Bryan to win.

What else, if not an internal feud within the Corporation or an out-of-character threat by Bryan himself, is going to grant him another title match in the near future? It would make no sense for Triple H to let Bryan participate in any Number One Contender's match after NoC.

As the pieces lay now, the only sensible way to continue the Bryan/Helmsley/Orton feud is for Bryan to win at NoC and Helmsley to stubbornly pit his Face of the WWE against Bryan for the next three PPVs.

Unless Creative thinks there's more money to be made with a Punk/Orton, Rhodes/Orton, or Show/Orton feud than with a Bryan/Orton feud, then Bryan must win at NoC.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

What I said about RAW and the angle tonight:



> As for the Corporation angle, man does this story continue to rule all kinds of awesome. Edge's return to only have it be spoiled by HHH and Co. was great and made an pretty damn great opening. Orton/Goldust was a damn great match. Hell, it was MOTN for me (yes, I know Bryan/Ambrose happened as well). Told a story in the ring and sold the high stakes being contested. And DANIEL BRYAN is once again the star of the fucking show. I'm SO happy that the WWE let Bryan stand tall and get some shots at the Shield and Orton. The BIG SHOW stuff was down to a minimum as well to let Bryan go over in the end as he should.
> 
> If this Corporation storyline has told me anything, which it didn't need to really tell me TBH, it's that the VERY minority in the IWC will never be happy, satisfied, entertained, or relaxed on anything that doesn't fit the slightest into their agenda. Austin and Rock could have came back and announced a match for WM 30 and there would still be some spades of bitching. Hell, DB could win on Sunday and people will STILL bitch. Of course he isn't winning the title on Sunday. You want the storyline to end within a month? Gee, sounds all too familiar...:cena2
> 
> Anyways, a good episode of RAW and another good night for the Corporation angle, as long as getting some decent matches and moving the Punk/Heyman angle forward to the right direction.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



The Sandrone said:


> It was an awesome segment and had a "real" vibe to it... but I'm certain it wasn't a shoot of any kind. HHH and especially Edge just played their parts so well, and it worked out to the fullest. I said this in the Raw thread, but someone finally "got" to HHH. He almost seemed a bit flustered out there in his retorts to Edge (I'm assuming that was just very well acted out). He responded in his most recent typical way of trying not to get angry, but the way Edge was pushing his buttons was showing. Then the backstage segment was where we saw HHH really get angry and lose his cool for what I think is the first time since he turned heel (I may be mistaken). It was an amazing promo, with Edge showing why he's one of the best on the mic, and then HHH showing why he's one of the best heels.
> 
> (Edit: Actually after thinking about it, HHH lost his cool a bit with Big Show a few times when he wouldn't do what HHH said, but this is the first time since turning heel that HHH has lost his cool due to someone verbally provoking him).
> 
> It's kind of sad though that Edge/HHH completely overshadowed both Bryan and Orton, whom were out there. Orton did good in his part though and cut probably his best promo since turning heel, but it and Bryan's felt really overshadowed (actually, come to think of it, I'm not even sure that Bryan spoke more than a few words). That's the WWE Title feud and that's certainly not good though.
> 
> The ending of the show though was a great way for Bryan to get some measure of revenge, without going overboard and having him destroy everything in one night. Obviously he wasn't winning the belt at NOC anyway, so even if it appears to lower his chances since he came out on top, I'm cool with it.


I'm not saying it was a shoot but i'm certain their words were soaked in truth.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Portugoose said:


> As the pieces lay now, the only sensible way to continue the Bryan/Helmsley/Orton feud is for Bryan to win at NoC and Helmsley to stubbornly pit his Face of the WWE against Bryan for the next three PPVs.


Or, Bryan is screwed at Night of Champions, giving him someone else to feud with before he comes back for the WWE Championship.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

It would hurt the long term potential of the storyline if Bryan won this Sunday. 

What is the major outcome we all want to see happen in this storyline? Bryan wins the WWE Title. Do you really think they can get a lot out of this storyline long term if they give us what we want only a month in? I mean Austin went six months without holding the belt and that was some of the best stuff in the Austin/McMahon rivalry because they could keep throwing obstacles in Austin's way and have him overcome those in order to get the title back at Wrestlemania. 

Honestly, it is one of the reasons I was against them doing this match at Night of Champions. Bryan will lose or at the very least not win the title this Sunday (don't be surprised if Orton gets DQ'd or some bullshit or Bryan wins the title again only to have HHH come out and DQ Orton for some earlier cheating that wasn't called or some shit). I just feel like they are doing this match too soon. I probably would have done RVD Vs. Orton to Unify the belts (RVD winning the WHC title from ADR on a Raw or something) and have Orton win that match. It probably wouldn't be a very good match on its own, but its about holding off instant gratification for bigger payoffs down the road. 

If it were up to me, I would have had HHH screw Bryan by making up some bullshit that the champion does not have the right a title rematch since Randy Orton won via Money in the Bank and all terms agreed upon for the match are in the MITB Contract, which does not stipulate and automatic rematch like other title matches and then the next few PPVs are spent putting roadblocks in Bryan's way until he ultimately faces Orton for the title at, lets say the Royal Rumble where he wins the belt and Punk wins the Rumble, setting up that match for Mania XXX.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Have Bryan get screwed on Sunday, continue to be a thorn in the Administrations side and finally win the belt at Hell in the Cell.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Of course it doesn't. If Daniel Bryan wins the title at NoC, this Corporation storyline ends.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

It really would be foolish letting him win now. So much potential still to go with this storyline. The longer they take it nicer the win will be.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Are you not familiar with WWE?

Of course they're going to milk this and draw it out.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Bryan D. said:


> Of course it doesn't. If Daniel Bryan wins the title at NoC, this Corporation storyline ends.


just like the vince austin storyline ended when austin won the title right... 

if bryan doesn't win on sunday there is a possibility that the next 4 raws and sds have orton standing over bryan again :dance


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

He will not win at this Sunday. We have HHH, Shield, Big Show. Bryan will get screwed.

BUT, they need to add something to the storyline the Raw next week. Can´t go with this stuff weeks til next ppv again.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



validreasoning said:


> just like the vince austin storyline ended when austin won the title right...
> 
> if bryan doesn't win on sunday there is a possibility that the next 4 raws and sds have orton standing over bryan again :dance


What would be the point? Bryan wins, they fail and then you have the heels chasing the face. The point of this story is for Bryan to get revenge on them. You want that to happen within a month? If you want the Corporation to be less credible than Nexus, well, be my guest.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Realistically, in terms of storyline, the next shot Bryan will have at the WWE Championship would be by winning the Royal Rumble. If that's the case, then the Bryan/Orton/Helmsley storyline is over if he loses at NoC (no matter if it's clean, screwjob, or schmoz).

The only way Bryan gets a title shot at Battleground, if by a slim chance the current Triple H character allows it, is by beating Orton at NoC by DQ.

What's going to stop Triple H from booking Bryan against a member of the 3MB or JTG every week if he were to lose at NoC? Triple H himself said he only wants Bryan to compete for the European or Cruiserweight Championship.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Like many have said I reckon as soon as he wins the title this feud dies, I really think he shouldn't go near the title until Rumble 2014. I have no idea how to keep him occupied and what not leading into it, but if he wins it on Sunday or within a few months it's stupid. This Storyline should go all the way to Mania 30 where it will be done with once and for all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Last night during Edge's amazing mic work against Orton and HHH it was apparent that there is a big problem with the feud between Daniel Bryan against the new regime: it's Daniel Bryan's mic work. A rebel going against a heel stable should be able to verbally get under the skin of his opponents. Edge displayed that last night even though he's not feuding with HHH or Orton at the moment. Rock used to do this brilliantly when he was feuding with the McMahon's and HHH as did Steve Austin. The problem with Daniel Bryan is that he's not creative enough with his mic skills to get under the skin of Orton of HHH. All he really does is reminiscent about his career path and yells YES or No. Look at the zingers Edge produced last night towards Orton and HHH; the only zinger Daniel Bryan came up with was calling Orton "twinkle toes Orton" which is as lame as it gets. Daniel Bryan is great in the ring, but on this mic he just isn't good enough to be the number one face. That's why I'm hopeful this feud ends in a few weeks and someone like CM Punk is interjected into the feud.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

So, this is just a CM Punk should have DB's spot thread? We really need another one of those, eh?


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

That's one of the biggest problems. Also I don't think he's that great in the ring. Just like Cena he has his 5 moves of doom. Silly kicks, top rope turnbuckle flip **oooohhh** superplex, surfboard stretch, knockoff crossface.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Edge,Rock,Austin and Punk are all much better on the mic. DB tries his best and has been doing a decent job , some nights I think he is 2nd best on the mic in this feud behind HHH of course. I kind of wish he became more serious and stopped with the twinkle goes comments, he has been getting his ass kicked weekly and doesn't seem angry enough.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



doctor doom said:


> That's one of the biggest problems. *Also I don't think he's that great in the ring. Just like Cena he has his 5 moves of doom. Silly kicks, top rope turnbuckle flip **oooohhh** superplex, surfboard stretch, knockoff crossface.*


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***



#Mark said:


> That Edge/Hunter promo was intense. I remember reading that *they used to have heat cause Hunter wanted Edge fired after the whole Matt Hardy situation*, it certainly seems like there's no love lost. It reminded me of this exchange they had back in 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fast forward to the 12:20 mark.


That was just a rumour at the time, debunked many times after. It started when couple of podcasts show guys(typical no knowledge IWC morons similar to Don Tony and Kevin castle) were reviewing RAW and were speculating stuff related to Edge/hardy and the locker room heat. From 2002- about early 2007, Triple H was the ultimate anti-christ to the community, lot of speculative BS was thrown around. This was one of those that stuck. The truth is Triple H actually criticized Matt hardy for being a diva about the whole thing when he called "Byte this" show live, had an heated argument with Lita and embarrassed himself.


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Edge last night was a little too edgy for the WWE, if he did that every week the guy would be dropped as quick as Ziggler. Bryan is trying to stick to the extents of his creative control, without cutting a promo and getting over with other peoples expense, Punk is the master of it for example. Bryan is doing an awesome job...

:bryan


----------



## Marrow

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Bryan's mic-work has been more than passable in the past few weeks, especially when he dials up the aggression. But the opening segment was essentially an Edge/HHH promo with both Orton and Bryan watching on awkwardly and smirking goofily - both suffered from a lack of material and were left as simple bystanders.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Daniel Bryan doesn't have a character. People THINK he has a character, but he has no character. Here's what we know about Daniel Bryan.

- He worked hard to get where he's at.
- He has a beard
- He shouts "yes"
- He shouts "no"

Outside of that, there's nothing distinctive about the Daniel Bryan character. He goes out there, panders to the crowd, and he makes jokes. Like _every_ face character.


----------



## pUnK bRooKs

This whole angle is meant for the fans to sympathise with the unlikely hero. He is not meant to be wiping the floor with the heels on the mic right now....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

I have only two minor problems with this feud:

1.HHH is being too good as a heel.Orton is a heel good but he ain't no HHH.The storyline is more dependant on HHH than Orton and Bryan.

2.Daniel Bryan is average on the mic.The feud can be even better if he had better mic skills.The only thing helping Bryan is his "Yes/No" chants and the huge reactions he gets from the crowds.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: ** The Official Corporation/"Regime" Thread ***

The opening segment last night was tremendous. Edge and Triple H are great on the mic and I find it a shame that they never had a legit one-on-one main event program for one of the big four PPVs at some point. Home run.

I *almost* soured on the ending when I thought HHH-Show would be the main focal point again with Bryan and Orton playing second fiddle, but luckily that didn't happen and they had Bryan do what he had to do to make people believe he can beat Orton this Sunday.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



pUnK bRooKs said:


> This whole angle is meant for the fans to sympathise with the unlikely hero. He is not meant to be wiping the floor with the heels on the mic right now....
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I feel you man, but it's kinda odd that every week this guy apparently takes the beating of his life and then the next week he's back on TV all happy go lucky shouting YES at the top of his lungs.

I think if they really want us to sympathize with the character they sell his misfortune a little more to the audience.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



doctor doom said:


> That's one of the biggest problems. *Also I don't think he's that great in the ring.* Just like Cena he has his 5 moves of doom. Silly kicks, top rope turnbuckle flip **oooohhh** superplex, surfboard stretch, knockoff crossface.



Daniel Bryan is amazing in the ring.WWE limits way too much.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

He's had some great segments on the mic over the past few weeks, just because creative gave Edge more mic time tonight (whos' a guest btw) doesn't mean that he can't cut it on the stick. I'm surprised you people are giving Bryan flak when Orton who is the WWE champion barely speaks on the show and when he does speak it's the drizzling shits!


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

The problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton: there isn't one.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

The problem with Bryan vs HHH/Orton: Orton coming out to silence every week, and having matches during the middle of the hour :jordan


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Bryan is one the of greatest wrestlers in Wrestling History if not one of the best.

Anybody who does not appreciate what he does in the ring is a plain retard.

He is a mic work is good but not great. This feud requires huge freedom in terms of mic work along with brilliant mic work and delivery.

Bryan can do better. I am hoping he would step it up soon


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

The problem is that it's actually a feud between Big Show and HHH rather than a Bryan vs Orton feud with HHH and others in the background.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

I agree, Bryan is getting dominated by HHH every week on the mic and its hurting him pretty badly. Edge was absolutely brilliant last night, Bryan is decent but certainly needs to step it up if he wants to stay in the top spot.


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Bryan is fine on the mic. Crowd reacts positively to him and he has said some funny stuff.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Only a 4 year old would find the things Bryan has said funny. It's apparent he's not ready to be headlining the show, especially when Big Show seems more important than him.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Agreed. Bryan is a new level of vanilla as far as creativeness goes. His mic work is never gonna improve to be that good either if he hasn't made up his mind to really step it up at this point, being the highest he's ever been on the show. It kind of pisses me off that he isn't even trying or at least if he is, I can't tell. Maybe he just doesn't have it in him. 


My respect and marking out to someone's work rate can only go so far... 
It's like being attracted to someone at your job just because they do their job well. I don't get it. It's not THAT interesting of a quality to have IMO.
That's why I'm a Punk fan is because of his story telling. That said, I don't think Punk should be where Bryan is. It would be nauseating to have him re-do his Summer of Punk again and I would be mad that they didn't give the spot to other people. Bryan isn't stepping up as much as he should though IMO. He isn't half as great as everyone on here makes him out to be, honestly.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

Bryan is very irregular on the mic. One week he cuts a good promo and next week I cringe when I hear him. 

I just can't stand his voice when he starts a promo and talks slow, he sounds like a kid, but when he raises up the intensity and starts talking more serious and focus, the quality of the promo improves a lot. It´s something that doesn't happen to me with other guys like HHH, Heyman or Punk, they are just natural, it doesn't matter what kind of promo they have to make.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



doctor doom said:


> Only a 4 year old would find the things Bryan has said funny. It's apparent he's not ready to be headlining the show, especially when Big Show seems more important than him.


So I guess it's okay to mark for child killers then huh? :jordan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*

He's headlined summerslam and he's headlining night of champions

but yeah, asides from that he really isnt headlining any major shows


----------



## ThirtyYearFan

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



Mr.S said:


> Bryan is one the of greatest wrestlers in Wrestling History if not one of the best.
> 
> Anybody who does not appreciate what he does in the ring is a plain retard.
> 
> He is a mic work is good but not great. This feud requires huge freedom in terms of mic work along with brilliant mic work and delivery.
> 
> Bryan can do better. I am hoping he would step it up soon


Running around the ring randomly and kicking people is not a good definition of being one of the greatest wrestlers in history. I have watched wrestling since 1979 and I have seen many wrestlers who wrestled better technical matches that had better flow than Daniel Bryan wrestles in the WWE. The elephant in the room is that people(Bryan marks) are trying to proclaim Bryant as the best technical wrestler ever just because they are happy that for one of the few times that a smaller wrestler is being pushed in the main event in the WWE and they do not want him to lose that spot. If Bryan did not have the yes/no gimmick then he would not be where he is now. He is truly above average in the ring but he is nowhere close to the best ever and his ring skills are not good enough to warrant him in the main event. His gimmick has connected him to the crowd which is why he has received his push. However, when the yes/no chants go stale then Bryan will likely go back to mid card.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



ecabney said:


> So I guess it's okay to mark for child killers then huh? :jordan


YUP AND I WILL UNTIL THE DAY I DIE. If you're not going to be contributing to the thread in a related manner then don't post. No need to be a sarcastic e-Thug.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



doctor doom said:


> YUP AND I WILL UNTIL THE DAY I DIE. If you're not going to be contributing to the thread in a related manner then don't post. No need to be a sarcastic e-Thug.


The anger


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: The Problem with Bryan vs. HHH/Orton*



doctor doom said:


> That's one of the biggest problems. Also I don't think he's that great in the ring. Just like Cena he has his 5 moves of doom. Silly kicks, top rope turnbuckle flip **oooohhh** superplex, surfboard stretch, knockoff crossface.


Just curious, but do you hate Bryan because they've sort of made him like a modern day Benoit with him using nearly every one of his signatures?

Don't get me wrong, Benoit is better by a landslide in the ring but I think you're underrating Bryan too much.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

I think Bryan is more comparable to Lance Storm then Benoit. I don't like anyone with a childish character, never have never will. Punk, Austin, Benoit, Flair, Booker T.. I like people that could go in the ring and had the aura around them that they could beat the shit out of you.


----------



## ecabney

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Nah Bryan way better than Benoit just based off the fact the one of them isn't a roided up child murderer. Bryan has the showstopping ability of an HBGOAT and is the better storyteller than Benoit ever was in the ring. Benoit was intense in the ring, but just because he put his body on the line time and time again doesn't make him better than Bryan. Outside of the similar moveset, Bryan paces his matches like a HitGOAT or a Michaels or even a Misawa.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



ecabney said:


> Nah Bryan way better than Benoit just based off the fact the one of them isn't a roided up child murderer.


You're right, that makes him a better *person* than Benoit.

Oh, that's not what you meant at all.

Proceed with your fuckery.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



doctor doom said:


> I think Bryan is more comparable to Lance Storm then Benoit. I don't like anyone with a childish character, never have never will. Punk, Austin, Benoit, Flair, Booker T.. I like people that could go in the ring and had the aura around them that they could beat the shit out of you.


Punk and Flair don't have that aura, lol. 



ecabney said:


> Nah Bryan way better than Benoit just based off the fact the one of them isn't a roided up child murderer. Bryan has the showstopping ability of an HBGOAT and is the better storyteller than Benoit ever was in the ring. Benoit was intense in the ring, but just because he put his body on the line time and time again doesn't make him better than Bryan. Outside of the similar moveset, Bryan paces his matches like a HitGOAT or a Michaels or even a Misawa.


lol @ changing your sig to hide your gimmick posting. Just an hour ago you had Benoit among the "GOATs", one spot ahead of Bryan I might add. You change your opinion more than prostitutes change condoms. Just last year you were riding Punk's dick hard and now you're also going all "lulz u mad" when angry Punk marks whine about Bryan being ahead of their boy.

You're a GIMMICK POSTER. In case you try to act like you don't know what I'm saying, here's a pic of your previous sig, thanks to google cache.



Spoiler: pic


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



ecabney said:


> Nah Bryan way better than Benoit just based off the fact the one of them isn't a roided up child murderer. Bryan has the showstopping ability of an HBGOAT and is the better storyteller than Benoit ever was in the ring. Benoit was intense in the ring, but just because he put his body on the line time and time again doesn't make him better than Bryan. Outside of the similar moveset, Bryan paces his matches like a HitGOAT or a Michaels or even a Misawa.


Delusion, thy name is Bryan mark. How pathetic that you have to resort to flat out making shit up to justify your beliefs. If you think that ALL Benoit did was be intense, then you've missed the point. Entirely.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

bryan is better than benoit, bryan is more over than benoit and bryans legacy by the age of 40 barring major injury will leave benoits in the dust

bryan was already winning best technical wrestler in the world on the observer awards while benoit was still active in 2005-06 and having much better matches to boot


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Bryan certainly is more charismatic than Benoit. Don't know how they compare in the ring, but as an overall talent I guess Bryan beats him out comfortably.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



validreasoning said:


> bryan is better than benoit, bryan is more over than benoit and bryans legacy by the age of 40 barring major injury will leave benoits in the dust
> 
> bryan was already winning best technical wrestler in the world on the observer awards while benoit was still active in 2005-06 and having much better matches to boot


This is true. Benoit was a fantastic wrestler, especially in Japan, and was insanely crisp as well as intense in the ring. Benoit is ahead of Bryan in those categories for sure, but in every single other in ring category Bryan trumps him, and, in some cases, trumps him hard. I have seen both guys wrestle unrestricted (Benoit in Japan/Bryan in ROH) and I can tell with the most serious face, that Bryan is a much more complete wrestler than Benoit ever was, even in his prime. I have no problem listing why I believe that by going through more than 10 categories on what makes a great in-ring wrestler and lining Benoit and Bryan up on those categories with reasoning.

The Wrestling Observer awards are a good start though, since they comprise of numerous votes from analysts, journalists, and people in the wrestling industry (promoters/other wrestlers); so it's not just LOLMeltzer like some people will foolishly respond with.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

I find it odd how the WWE wants to forget all about Benoit, yet they allow Bryan to use his moves.....contradictory much?


----------



## CM BORK

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Bryan > Benoit.

He's more versatile and can pace his matches. Benoit had only 1 mode and that was intensity. Which is good if you're having a match with Angle or Eddie, but against someone less physical, Benoit would struggle as they can't keep up.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

THE FUCK 
Bryan may have better pacing than Benoit but that's about all I can even try and agree with as far as Bryan > Benoit. This kind of discussion should not take place. good lord. 

People call Punk marks delusional but is there ever debates where most of us are in unison that Punk > Macho Man :lmao 

not trying to make it Punk vs. Bryan but.. no... just stop.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



Deptford said:


> THE FUCK
> Bryan may have better pacing than Benoit but that's about all I can even try and agree with as far as Bryan > Benoit. This kind of discussion should not take place. good lord.
> 
> People call Punk marks delusional but is there ever debates where most of us are in unison that Punk > Macho Man :lmao
> 
> not trying to make it Punk vs. Bryan but.. no... just stop.


I have to admit, KO Bossy's constant talk of Bryan marks being more delusional than Punk marks is starting to ring true for me.

IMO, Bryan being a better wrestler than Benoit makes about as much sense as money raining from the sky.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Triple H is a fucking genius. Such a good heel.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

really? so did you watch any of Bryan's indy work? He's incredible and way better than Benoit ever was..Benoit was boring...and those that make fun of Bryan must be jealous...I'd like to see them try to be the guy every week and get all the screen time and try to cut a decent promo in front of millions of people all around the world and still put up 5 star matches every night....until you can do that well, Fuck off!


----------



## lastofus

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Benoit was probably the greatest worker that you're gonna see. Bryan is amazing but Benoit was above him.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> really? so did you watch any of Bryan's indy work? He's incredible and way better than Benoit ever was..Benoit was boring...and those that make fun of Bryan must be jealous...I'd like to see them try to be the guy every week and get all the screen time and try to cut a decent promo in front of millions of people all around the world and still put up 5 star matches every night....until you can do that well, Fuck off!


AND DID YOU WATCH BENOIT IN STAMPEDE, NEW JAPAN PRO WRESTLING OR WCW?

He invented a lot of moves people use today. He was doing top rope tombstone piledrivers in the late 1980's. Benoit in NJPW was more exciting than anyone on the WWE roster today (in the ring). If you don't believe me go on youtube and watch. I even have best of Wild Pegasus DVD's that I can upload....

Oh and how bout when you said you "personally" knew Daniel Bryan LOL. Get a life kid.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

Let Benoit face the consequences for his actions in the afterlife, whatever the afterlife is. He has nothing, NOTHING, to do with this storyline.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



checkcola said:


> *Let Benoit face the consequences for his actions in the afterlife*, whatever the afterlife is. He has nothing, NOTHING, to do with this storyline.


Just like this has nothing to do with what has been discussed.

I don't know why this has turned into a Bryan vs Benoit debate. I just asked doctor doom a question and it seems like the discussion suddenly turned into a debate over who's a better wrestler.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> I have to admit, KO Bossy's constant talk of Bryan marks being more delusional than Punk marks is starting to ring true for me.
> 
> IMO, Bryan being a better wrestler than Benoit makes about as much sense as money raining from the sky.


Irksome, aren't they?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

doctor doom, also, its offensive when you have Benoit's picture...it is for me and i'm sure others are too.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



THANOS said:


> This is true. Benoit was a fantastic wrestler, especially in Japan, and was insanely crisp as well as intense in the ring. Benoit is ahead of Bryan in those categories for sure, but in every single other in ring category Bryan trumps him, and, in some cases, trumps him hard. I have seen both guys wrestle unrestricted (Benoit in Japan/Bryan in ROH) and I can tell with the most serious face, that Bryan is a much more complete wrestler than Benoit ever was, even in his prime. *I have no problem listing why I believe that by going through more than 10 categories on what makes a great in-ring wrestler and lining Benoit and Bryan up on those categories with reasoning*.
> 
> The Wrestling Observer awards are a good start though, since they comprise of numerous votes from analysts, journalists, and people in the wrestling industry (promoters/other wrestlers); so it's not just LOLMeltzer like some people will foolishly respond with.


Do tell.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> IMO, Bryan being a better wrestler than Benoit makes about as much sense as money raining from the sky.


what?? this is a man who has been voted best technical wrestler on earth by his peers last 8 years but comparing him to benoit or saying he is better than okada according to some here is ludicrous http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Technical_Wrestler


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

oh fuck! 8 times? holy shit!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



validreasoning said:


> what?? this is a man who has been voted best technical wrestler on earth by his peers last 8 years but comparing him to benoit or saying he is better than okada according to some here is ludicrous http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Technical_Wrestler


Hey, I'm not taking anything away from him because he's a great wrestler and the best there is today but don't bother trying to convince me that he's better than Benoit. In my opinion, Benoit is by far the greatest wrestler ever so it's not like I'm dissing Bryan when I say he's not better.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



validreasoning said:


> what?? this is a man who has been voted best technical wrestler on earth by his peers last 8 years but comparing him to benoit or saying he is better than okada according to some here is ludicrous http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Technical_Wrestler



Doesn't mean much to be honest. Bryan has less competition. The years when Benoit won were far more meaningful. Think of the caliber of wrestler then and now. Bryan wouldn't even rank on the list in 1997


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



validreasoning said:


> what?? this is a man who has been voted best technical wrestler on earth by his peers last 8 years but comparing him to benoit or saying he is better than okada according to some here is ludicrous http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Technical_Wrestler


I've always had a thought that marks think they know wrestling better than wrestlers.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



validreasoning said:


> what?? this is a man who has been voted best technical wrestler on earth by his peers last 8 years but comparing him to benoit or saying he is better than okada according to some here is ludicrous http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wrestling_Observer_Newsletter_awards#Best_Technical_Wrestler


Uh no, Dave Meltzer voted him best technical wrestler. Dave Meltzer is one person, the way you make it sound its like everyone on the planet came to this sudden agreement about the guy.

I love how people shit on Meltzer when they don't agree with him, but as soon as he says something they agree with, they start waving his opinion around like it turns all their opinions into facts. "SEE? Meltzer said it, just like I did, so I'm right!" What a cute double standard.

And by the way, who cares if he's the best technical wrestler? The only category that should matter in that regard is best wrestler, as in overall package, and Bryan isn't. That title belongs to Hiroshi Tanahashi. Oh and look, Meltzer agrees with me. I GUESS I'M RIGHT!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

that's all opinion as all of this is....no one will ever agree with anyone on here.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

I absolutely leaped out of my seat when Bryan finally nailed that flying knee and got one over Orton. They've booked this main corporation angle thus far surprisingly really well.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

well now that there was some revenge, people are getting interested again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation / BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

Um, who gives a fuck about Benoit when he's not involved with this angle? *calm down*

Anyways, Bryan is not a Top 5 mic worker in the WWE. Not at all. Barely Top 10 but for the most part, he has improved VERY well and will only continue to get better within that department.

Again, even though EVERYBODY knows that he ain't winning on Sunday, letting Bryan stand tall last night was a good indicator that WWE knows how this story is going to benefit Bryan and make him a great player.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***

I just saw the first hour of Raw that I missed. lol at HHH burying Edge and Christian. He must love the new worker shoot vibe the WWE has developed the past 2-3 years.



KO Bossy said:


> Uh no, Dave Meltzer voted him best technical wrestler. Dave Meltzer is one person, the way you make it sound its like everyone on the planet came to this sudden agreement about the guy.
> 
> I love how people shit on Meltzer when they don't agree with him, but as soon as he says something they agree with, they start waving his opinion around like it turns all their opinions into facts. "SEE? Meltzer said it, just like I did, so I'm right!" What a cute double standard.
> 
> And by the way, who cares if he's the best technical wrestler? The only category that should matter in that regard is best wrestler, as in overall package, and Bryan isn't. That title belongs to Hiroshi Tanahashi. Oh and look, Meltzer agrees with me. I GUESS I'M RIGHT!


The WON awards are voted on by hundreds of people, many of whom are or were a part of the business. In fact, if I'm remembering correctly, Meltzer didn't think Bryan should have won for 2012.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation / BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

I think the reason why Bryan hasn't hit his full potential on the mic in this feud is because since he's a very well mannered guy in real life, I don't think he likes saying mean things to people or can push himself to do it.....He seemed uncomfortable when he called Stephanie a bitch on Raw.....its just not him, but hopefully as it goes along he learns that he is given the freedom to say whatever and that he'll actually do it without feeling bad.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation / BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

It was good to see Bryan get the upper hand this week, the running knee to Orton was great.


----------



## VILLAIN

*Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

I know a lot of you want him to have his title 'moment' at Wrestlemania which ends the long-building storyline. But perhaps this all leads to a non-title feud with HHH/Bryan. With the way they are building it so far and how perfect HHH is at playing the villain, I am looking forward to the day Bryan sends them flying knees into the jaw of HHH. For a long time, I am rooting for the babyface. 

HHH/Bryan does not sound that bad to be honest, as long as the pay off is that Bryan gets his built-up revenge on HHH than I am for it. Should be brutal.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

question is, can Triple H put him over? we'll see.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

As long as Bryan wins that match then no I would not be disappointed in the slightest.

I'm just not confident in HHH keeping his ego in check and jobbing to Bryan as he should in this situation if were to arise. He didn't do Punk any favours after all.


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> ...as long as the pay off is that Bryan gets his built-up revenge on HHH than I am for it.


Maybe he won't. :HHH2


----------



## CodyBrandi

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

Sounds good to me.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

or maybe down the road, thats why they insert Punk into the storyline, to get that win back for him.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

Im pretty sure the endgame to this feud is going to be HHH/DB. Bryan will win the title then HHH will take it into his own hands to get the title off him. Question is will they stretch it out until Wrestlemania or end it at Royal Rumble.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



Crusade said:


> I absolutely leaped out of my seat when Bryan finally nailed that flying knee and got one over Orton. They've booked this main corporation angle thus far surprisingly really well.


I do think it was clever how they did a bait and switch from teasing Big Show's knock out punch to Bryan' knee on Orton out of no where


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Uh no, Dave Meltzer voted him best technical wrestler. Dave Meltzer is one person, the way you make it sound its like everyone on the planet came to this sudden agreement about the guy.
> 
> I love how people shit on Meltzer when they don't agree with him, but as soon as he says something they agree with, they start waving his opinion around like it turns all their opinions into facts. "SEE? Meltzer said it, just like I did, so I'm right!" What a cute double standard.
> 
> And by the way, who cares if he's the best technical wrestler? The only category that should matter in that regard is best wrestler, as in overall package, and Bryan isn't. That title belongs to Hiroshi Tanahashi. Oh and look, Meltzer agrees with me. I GUESS I'M RIGHT!


The observer awards are voted by a panel of tenured journalists, wrestlers, and promoters.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation, BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

Glad the ending was atleast different this week


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

if its bryan vs hhh at mania it will be for the title


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: Will you be angry if this leads to Bryan/HHH at WM30?*

Would much rather see Triple H choosing a fresh, up and coming representative like Ryback.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation, BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

Enh, regardless, my point was that you shouldn't let the decision of some affect the opinion of all. So what if that's what they voted, where is it written that I have to automatically like it because of that? 

And what I said about people waving around WON opinions like its law...its still true and hypocritical.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation, BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

It wouldn't be my first choice, but as long as Bryan wins then i'll be okay with it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Uh no, Dave Meltzer voted him best technical wrestler. Dave Meltzer is one person, the way you make it sound its like everyone on the planet came to this sudden agreement about the guy.
> 
> I love how people shit on Meltzer when they don't agree with him, but as soon as he says something they agree with, they start waving his opinion around like it turns all their opinions into facts. "SEE? Meltzer said it, just like I did, so I'm right!" What a cute double standard.
> 
> And by the way, who cares if he's the best technical wrestler? The only category that should matter in that regard is best wrestler, as in overall package, and Bryan isn't. That title belongs to Hiroshi Tanahashi. Oh and look, Meltzer agrees with me. I GUESS I'M RIGHT!


This is actually not true in this case man. Meltzer isn't the only vote when it comes to the observer awards. The best wrestler awards specifically are comprised of votes from all of the wrestling analysts, wrestling promoters, and other wrestlers (mostly retired legends in the business), and Dave Meltzer's crew. So it's not some favouritism type award like some believe. Bryan actually won those awards based on a huge majority vote across all types of credible voters.

Also, I will put that comparison up soon enough, but I'm on the train currently and can't be bothered to write it all on here lol.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



THANOS said:


> This is actually not true in this case man. Meltzer isn't the only vote when it comes to the observer awards. The best wrestler awards specifically are comprised of votes from all of the wrestling analysts, wrestling promoters, and other wrestlers (mostly retired legends in the business), and Dave Meltzer's crew. So it's not some favouritism type award like some believe. Bryan actually won those awards based on a huge majority vote across all types of credible voters.
> 
> Also, I will put that comparison up soon enough, but I'm on the train currently and can't be bothered to write it all on here lol.


GO or VIA?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> GO or VIA?


Was on the GO Lakeshore East! Were you on one of them? lol


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



THANOS said:


> Was on the GO Lakeshore East! Were you on one of them? lol


Nah, when I take the GO, its north. :sad:


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation / "Regime" Thread***



KO Bossy said:


> Nah, when I take the GO, its north. :sad:


Yeah that makes sense from where you told me you lived lol. I hate the monster commute everyday but I do see my lady much more so that's a plus.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

You guys can say all this "blah, blah, bkah" about how awful Bryan is on the mic, but he plays his part in the storyline too perfection and that is what really matters.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

is this turn into Big Show and Mcmahon instead of Bryan/Mcmahon?


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

No its leading to Bigshow turn and eventual match against Bryan, since they need to drag this storyline all the way to Rumble atleast. Bryan vs Show serves as a filler and keep bryan hot.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



apokalypse said:


> is this turn into Big Show and Mcmahon instead of Bryan/Mcmahon?


Yes that's why Daniel Bryan is in the WWE title match and is the central character every week.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I missed most of Raw. Did they ever name this corporate group? Corporate Evolution sounds appropriate.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Headliner said:


> I missed most of Raw. Did they ever name this corporate group? Corporate Evolution sounds appropriate.


Nope not yet. You should check it out though since the crowd made it a can't miss show.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***









The pipebomb came true.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i hope WWE gets better under them.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wish they'd come up with a name. Hopefully soon. Trips and Steph managing the WWE, US, and Tag Team champions. Pretty cool.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I want the European Championship brought back.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The name Corporate Evolution makes sense to me because it has the same exact purpose of the original Evolution but with a corporate twist.

Vince McMahon-Past & Present Executive
Steph & Triple H-Present Executives & Future heads of the company
Triple H the wrestler-Past
Randy Orton-Current
Shield-Future


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i wonder what would happen if Triple H and Stephanie divorced...wonder if Triple H would get half the company.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If Vince is still alive, Triple H would get nothing. With Vince gone it still wouldn't effect much because I see Triple H taking Vince's role. Steph has claimed in interviews that she's fine as a number 2 person.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think its bullshit how Shane gets nothing....fucking bullshit! he's Vince's son, he deserves it more than Triple H...fuck that!


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shane gave up his position himself.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> I think its bullshit how Shane gets nothing....fucking bullshit! he's Vince's son, he deserves it more than Triple H...fuck that!


Yeah Shane gave up his position. He wanted to step away from the WWE and do his own thing.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Choke2Death said:


> Shane gave up his position himself.


What he's doing now being the chairman of the PPV/On Demand provider getting content into China might be a bigger deal then WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i wonder if in the future, times get really tough, if Shane will be allowed to step in and work his magic.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

obviously Barrett is joining the Corporation...on the last JBL & Cole show, he cut off Dibiase and scolded him for being a non-performer for the company and how he's not allowed to talk..why include that if he's not working for Triple H?


----------



## Deptford

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> obviously Barrett is joining the Corporation...on the last JBL & Cole show, he cut off Dibiase and scolded him for being a non-performer for the company and how he's not allowed to talk..why include that if he's not working for Triple H?


I dunno. WWE logic probably goes something like "He's a heel so he does what the other heels do." 

I don't think they're gonna continue and continue adding new members. It's just fine how it is for the moment anyways.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yeah but you need to keep the ratings where they are or rising a bit..so adding people will get people intrigued..especially if HBK returns like rumored.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Hardcore Show said:


> What he's doing now being the chairman of the PPV/On Demand provider getting content into China might be a bigger deal then WWE.


I believe he stepped down from that role.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

he still chairman of the board and principle executive officer of the company.


----------



## Soulaxe

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Liking this storyline. Can't wait to see where they go with it. I dont have the ability to watch the whole show anymore, but is Vince still making appearances or is it all Steph/HHH now?


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shane step down himself no need forcing him to come back.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Triple H better hope this story line keeps selling to fans, because over the years he has cost the WWE plenty of business..He is a legend, but he didn't draw like the Rock, Austin, Hogan, or even Lesnar...And he was champion in some pretty dark periods of the company when no one watched wrestling, and not to mentio his "Kliq" never drew a dime...Michaels is a legend but didnt draw like he should have, and Xpac sucked, when Nash was champion no one watched or cared and Scott Hall was just having issues....so he needs to make up for all the hurt he's caused.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The Official What's best for business thread would be a better title.

:HHH2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I like "The Regime" myself. Wasn't that edited in the thread title at one point?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Soulaxe said:


> Liking this storyline. Can't wait to see where they go with it. I dont have the ability to watch the whole show anymore, but is Vince still making appearances or is it all Steph/HHH now?


Vince hasn't appeared since the night after Summerslam.


----------



## wwe4evr19

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Vince hasn't appeared since the night after Summerslam.


Which is making me think, that Vince McMahon may be turning face against The New Corporation, and may be coming back to television in a few weeks.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if he turns face, wonder who will be his main ally besides Bryan.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^ for Mania season or now?

If its Mania season it will be John Cena because Austin or The Rock will probably decline (his first two choices against Hunter)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Austin is never coming back now due to how they treated Ross....and the Rock is just busy.....Cena would be stupid though because the whole point of this is to make a new star, not go back to the old ones to carry the company again....and Cena will take the attention off Bryan, which is what this is for, to build Bryan to Cena's level.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> if he turns face, wonder who will be his main ally besides Bryan.


Well Cena is a very likely choice. Rhodes must be considered a possibility given the way things have been playing out lately. Obviously Bryan is possible, maybe Punk too by Wrestlemania season anyway.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think they are laying the foundation for Vince's return. On the last Raw, HHH talked about it being his town,*his* show. Vince will feel threatened by this. Vince could ally with Bryan with the whole common enemy notion uniting them. I would prefer that Bryan goes ultra-aggressive after his NOC loss. Vince sees the new aggressive Bryan in a new light. Bryan is the ruthlessly aggressive competitor that he can support as champ and helps him overcome HHH and Orton.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Keep Vince heel, heck the commercial for Night of Champs shows his memo to Steph/Triple H/Brad instructing them what to do


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> Austin is never coming back now due to how they treated Ross....and the Rock is just busy.....Cena would be stupid though because the whole point of this is to make a new star, not go back to the old ones to carry the company again....and Cena will take the attention off Bryan, which is what this is for, to build Bryan to Cena's level.


not really especially since Bryan most likely be in WWE Title Match with Punk if they go through with Cena/Hunter and Brock/Taker (still skeptikal on this one) that is rumored


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i just don't want Cena to overshadow Bryan like he overshadowed Punk and his reign.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I could totally see Vince joining Bryan to thrwart off HHH and CO....only to turn on him anyways. It's Mr. FUCKING McMahon. It's his way or no way.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

this is how I'd introduce Punk to the current storyline because honestly I think him joining the storyline is inevitable 

IMO Punk should be kept off the angle until the RTWM, or the Royal Rumble to be specific

the way I see it is Punk and Sheamus (or any other wrestler from the breakfast club) as the final two, and as Punk is tossing him out of the ring the lights go off, Sheamus lands outside but no one saw it because it's dark as hell .. lights come back and The Shield are in the ring powerbombing Punk, then they toss him out of the ring and Sheamus is the new rumble winner and has turned heel

Triple h's music hits and he comes out cutting a promo saying that he has enough troubles with one indy midget, he doesn't need another, and that what he did was best for business 

then you kick-off the RTWM with Punk as the main protagonist 


it might be too much, but the main thing is to have him not touch a single light in this storyline angle until WM season (post RR), just continue to tease it throughout the fall and hype it but don't pull the trigger to early


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I enjoyed the Cutting Edge segment on Smackdown, it was the first real one on one promo between Bryan and Orton since before SS. Bryan getting the upper hand again just about confirms Orton will retain at NOC.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



BIG E WINNING said:


> I could totally see Vince joining Bryan to thrwart off HHH and CO....only to turn on him anyways. It's Mr. FUCKING McMahon. It's his way or no way.


Supposedly HHH vs Vince's Champion for control of the company is scheduled for Mania 30. If that holds true then for things to work out like you predict they either repeat themselves in a matter of months or Bryan is Vince's champ (It's supposed to be Austin but after JR's firing who knows). Not sure I see them booking HHH vs Bryan at Mania. I think Bryan will be in the WWE title match with Punk. Seems a lame way to end this big HHH/Vince fight too. If this were the beginning of summer I think you could be on to something. They are just too close to starting the Road to Wrestlemania to follow your prediction IMO.


----------



## NO!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm a bit annoyed with the role that Orton and The Shield are playing in this story line, to be honest. The Shield are merely three mindless henchmen and Orton is practically wearing the title for Triple H. I really can't remember a single thing Orton has said since he won the title. Triple H is the one getting these prolonged interviews and constant promos in the ring and backstage. Why is everyone else reduced to just standing there? The Shield could at least say something every once in a while, and have an actual, you know, feud with another team that's against the corporation? Even X Pac got a word or two in when he was a part of that Helmsley/McMahon regime in 2000. Are they not able to keep up with more than two guys anymore? 

Even the rest of the roster has been doing next to nothing since Summerslam. Del Rio and RVD aren't even having a feud if you think about it, Bray Wyatt has been hanging out backstage googling Hunter S. Thompson quotes, the AJ vs. Total Divas feud was ruined in a week when they paired AJ up with the very same types of girls she was bashing, the tag team division remains stagnant, and they even ran out of ideas for the Punk and Heyman story line after just one month. I can't remember the last time I have felt so indifferent towards a PPV, and that's saying something considering how poorly they build their PPV's up majority of the time.


----------



## NO!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Oh, and I almost completely forgot about Damien Sandow. Can you really blame me for that?


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> I'm a bit annoyed with the role that Orton and The Shield are playing in this story line, to be honest. The Shield are merely three mindless henchmen and Orton is practically wearing the title for Triple H. I really can't remember a single thing Orton has said since he won the title. Triple H is the one getting these prolonged interviews and constant promos in the ring and backstage. Why is everyone else reduced to just standing there? The Shield could at least say something every once in a while, and have an actual, you know, feud with another team that's against the corporation? Even X Pac got a word or two in when he was a part of that Helmsley/McMahon regime in 2000. Are they not able to keep up with more than two guys anymore?



Orton is not a good talker on the mic and more importantly his character work(which is essential for this angle) in general is poor, if he isn't wrestling in the ring. They let him talk as much as he can afford to. The real feud is between Triple H and Bryan anyways. As for Shield, having them feud with another group would mean introducing anti-corporation faction/group, that shouldn't happen until survivor series. The angle is still in its infancy, they DON'T want to introduce new guys to this...yet, that's why bryan has been wrestling sheild members over and over every RAW and Smackdown, instead of new opponents. It'll happen eventually. 

Point being, its only been a month since summerslam. You have to fucking WAIT for things to progress.

I do agree with your points about WWE not giving a shit about the undercard. The top angle is carrying RAW which is not good in the long term and would put them in bad position at some point. Even Punk/heyman is filler. WWE absolutely needs to build strong undercard.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










New Hunter Shirt Out


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Its been out for two days.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










Sammartino to join The Corporation


----------



## krai999

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Srdjan99 said:


> Sammartino to join The Corporation


OMG SAMMARTINO HEEL TURN
:mark::mark:


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










:HHH2


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH possibly has the GOAT twitter when it comes to wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Srdjan99 said:


>


Wouldn't mind sitting at that table and just listen to the stories that are being shared.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Wouldn't mind sitting at that table and just listen to the stories that are being shared.


Sammartino: "So you helped him with the match?"
HHH: "Yeah. In fact that buried alive match was where I first met my soul mate."
Sammartino: "Stephanie?"
HHH: "No, The Ace of Spades."
Sammartino: "Who?"
HHH: "My shovel."

:HHH2


----------



## lastofus

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> :HHH2


Fucking love Haitch man!

Hunter as heel is the best thing that happened in this boring era.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

wow! watching the kick off show..and they're totally setting up Heyman to be involved in the main angle...his interaction with Maddox says it all, he said, "I don't care what you think" and his interaction with Triple H last week was amazing as well..Heyman is going to turn face and be involved.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH and Punk have some GOAT Twitters..


----------



## birthday_massacre

*WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

So HHH will probably screw DB and give the title back to Orton because he will claim the ref counted too fast?


----------



## minhtam1638

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



birthday_massacre said:


> So HHH will probably screw DB and give the title back to Orton because he will claim the ref counted too fast?


That and he will fire the referee too.


----------



## Pikesburgh

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Hopefully.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Probably. Never seen the reverse screw-job screw-job before.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Probably say the ref had a concussion and was unfit for duty or some shiz


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

The funny thing with the fast count. Austin beat HBK with a fast Mike Tyson count.

But yeah the concussion thing could be the way out.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

:vince5 face turn.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Portugoose said:


> It makes a lot of sense for Bryan to win.
> 
> What else, if not an internal feud within the Corporation or an out-of-character threat by Bryan himself, is going to grant him another title match in the near future? It would make no sense for Triple H to let Bryan participate in any Number One Contender's match after NoC.
> 
> As the pieces lay now, the only sensible way to continue the Bryan/Helmsley/Orton feud is for Bryan to win at NoC and Helmsley to stubbornly pit his Face of the WWE against Bryan for the next three PPVs.
> 
> Unless Creative thinks there's more money to be made with a Punk/Orton, Rhodes/Orton, or Show/Orton feud than with a Bryan/Orton feud, then Bryan must win at NoC.


Hello accurate prediction! (So far; fast count notwithstanding...)


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I actually missed the count, was it really that fast. DB did hit his finisher on Orton so shouldnt the match have ended with that anyway. 
No matter what happens tomorrow though, tonight made Orton look weak as hell :lol DB already beat him clean in that street fight on Raw some time back making him tap and now tonight. 

Have a feeling HHH might start doubting Orton as the face of the WWE.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Orton obviously gets to invoke his rematch clause.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

D Bry's gonna be a 17 time champ by Wrestlemania if this trend continues :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



SoupBro said:


> I actually missed the count, was it really that fast. DB did hit his finisher on Orton so shouldnt the match have ended with that anyway.
> No matter what happens tomorrow though, tonight made Orton look weak as hell :lol DB already beat him clean in that street fight on Raw some time back making him tap and now tonight.
> 
> Have a feeling HHH might start doubting Orton as the face of the WWE.


It was pretty fast, I at first thought it was only a two count. LOL


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

He's gonna get Jericho'd


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



RandomLurker said:


> Probably say the ref had a concussion and was unfit for duty or some shiz


Probably. Hopefully at least, it's way too early for Bryan to get his big win yet.

Also hope Triple H just voids the outcome altogether, we don't need Bryan up to two <24 title reigns. Ridiculous.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Probably. Hopefully at least, it's way too early for Bryan to get his big win yet.
> 
> Also hope Triple H just voids the outcome altogether, we don't need Bryan up to two <24 title reigns. Ridiculous.


It will probably be like that Hartfoundation vs rockers match at SME where the rockers won the WWF tag titles but it didnt count due to the ropes.
So it got striken from the record books. The match will just be voided and it wont count as a title change.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Stupid decision,should've had HHH come out right away and reverse the decision followed by a Shield beat down so the fans become even more sympathetic for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Timber Timbre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

It's obvious that they're saving the "Dusty Finish" for tomorrow seing that Dusty himself is booked.

:troll


Seriously though, not sure why they hot-shotted his title win this early, but at least it proves that they're not treating Bryan as an afterthought in this storyline. Hopefully they didn't blow their load too early, and actually have a long-term plan that goes beyond table napkin scribblings.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

On the night where Hogan was proclaimed the greatest WWE champion of all time, Randy Orton pays tribute by pulling a Hogan and paying the ref to fast count him.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

"after a medical exam the WWE physicians have determined the ref had suffered a concussion and could not make a sound judgement, so his decision is invalid"

..or something of that nature


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



RandomLurker said:


> Probably say the ref had a concussion and was unfit for duty or some shiz


That actually sounds extremely probable, and would completely fit under his new, "best for business, I'm just a business man" gimmick, rather than going full on heel and stripping Bryan "just cause he can".


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



THANOS said:


> That actually sounds extremely probable, and would completely fit under his new, "best for business, I'm just a business man" gimmick, rather than going full on heel and stripping Bryan "just cause he can".


I think HHH will screw him out of the title then at the next PPV it will probably be HHH vs DB where if DB wins he will get his last title shot at survivor series but if he loses to HHH he will never get another title shot.

Then DB will finally for real beat Orton for the title.


----------



## Dash24

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

The stupid thing is if they overturn the decision, Bryan would have now held the title twice. This KILLS the moment when Bryan will finally legitimately come out on top heading into his would-be long reign.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Dash24 said:


> The stupid thing is if they overturn the decision, Bryan would have now held the title twice. This KILLS the moment when Bryan will finally legitimately come out on top heading into his would-be long reign.


But it gets the corporation so much heat tomorrow. Good storyline progression.


----------



## Smarky Smark

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

It was a fast count so expect the result to be overturned tomorrow to continue the feud.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I was expecting Bryan to win by DQ and Orton still retains the championship. I didn't watch the PPV but majority of you guys are saying the ref counted the pin too fast. I can probably see HHH overturning and firing the ref...


----------



## Dash24

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Stall_19 said:


> But it gets the corporation so much heat tomorrow. Good storyline progression.


That's fair but the ultimate payoff here is Bryan finally winning. Plus it makes Orton seem even weaker having already lost his first title defense.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



birthday_massacre said:


> I think HHH will screw him out of the title then at the next PPV it will probably be HHH vs DB where if DB wins he will get his last title shot at survivor series but if he loses to HHH he will never get another title shot.
> 
> Then DB will finally for real beat Orton for the title.


I'd be fine with this as long as it's the last time he gets stripped of the title.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

At the very least, the finish is giving Bryan a logical way of having another title match, as losing tonight would never have given him an opportunity until Royal Rumble.

Could the casual crowd really wait that long to get behind Bryan in a non-main-event storyline? The only reason Cena was able to do that was because he's already been established as a mega superstar, while doing that for Bryan could've risked killing the momentum he has now in a similar way that Ryback's momentum was killed during his push.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Double turn. Bryan was the corporate champion all along and HHH never forgot what Orton did in the past. Oh the Bryan marks will be raged


----------



## Jericho Addict

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

You are all making assumptions, watch Bryan not get stripped tomorrow.

WWE surprised us tonight and last month, stop trying to guess and criticise everything like a booker or insider and enjoy the ride. The bottom line is Daniel Bryan has beaten Randy Orton and John Cena both clean, both looking strong and dominant consecutively and has been positioned as the 1# guy.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I was expecting Bryan to win by DQ and Orton still retains the championship. I didn't watch the PPV but majority of you guys are saying the ref counted the pin too fast. I can probably see HHH overturning and firing the ref...


Well, Orton has been built up lately as being weaker than Cena (or at least as Cena's equal), while Bryan cleanly beat the guy who beat the Rock cleanly. There was no way Orton could've beaten Bryan cleanly with his victory over Cena fresh on the audience's mind.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

WWE just derailed that moment for Bryan finally win the championship belt...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



doctor doom said:


> Double turn. Bryan was the corporate champion all along and HHH never forgot what Orton did in the past. Oh the Bryan marks will be raged


Id love to see a heel Daniel Bryan

Imagine if Daniel Bryan came out clean shaven and shaved head and in a suit.

that would be epic

I think it would make way more sense have him be Vinces champion. Then you can set up Vince vs HHH for WM


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

why are they making Bryan keep winning the title..it ruins the excitement if he just keeps winning the title matches..now he's a two time champion, and if they strip him tomorrow, that's bullshit because he's a two time champion for 24 hours and 5 minutes...that's just stupid...let him have a good reign.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



doctor doom said:


> Double turn. Bryan was the corporate champion all along and HHH never forgot what Orton did in the past. Oh the Bryan marks will be raged


Do you really think the fans are going to boo Bryan for Orton though? I mean, heel turn or not, Bryan will probably be cheered the rest of his career just like CM Punk has been the past year.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



birthday_massacre said:


> Id love to see a heel Daniel Bryan
> 
> Imagine if Daniel Bryan came out clean shaven and shaved head and in a suit.
> 
> that would be epic


I would like to see that to, but not if it ends with Cena (with Vince) going over Bryan (with HHH) for the title at Mania, because that would just be fpalm-worthy


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



THANOS said:


> I would like to see that to, but not if it ends with Cena (with Vince) going over Bryan (with HHH) for the title at Mania, because that would just be fpalm-worthy


Yeah I dont want to see Cena go over Bryan at WM. That would be stupid.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I don't see why not. He can easily get heat, that's been proven. Anyway I just want to hear Bradshaw say "the troll trolled us all!"


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

i just hope they don't end up fucking this up....having his big win be at a C-level PPV like tonight compared to a Wrestlemania...weak!


----------



## ruderick

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

The weird thing about this ending for me is that none of the people who have been involved in this angle on RAW and Smackdown featured in the main event. No Big Show after being in every single Bryan/Orton segment. No Shield after constantly being the workers who have beaten him down. No HHH who has been behind everything to make Orton champion and to hold back Bryan. The ending is so inconsistent with the TV.

I have only gone off the updates but I don't think Show was even mentioned in the PPV tonight. Not that I especially like him in the angle but for him to completely not feature after weeks of build is strange.


----------



## superuser1

*Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

1. They panicked and threw the belt on Bryan because he's so over and they wanna give him the title while he's hot and don't wanna risk waiting to long

2. They swerved us and had Bryan won in a screwy fashion knowing it's gonna draw viewers to Raw simply for those wanting to see a Bryan celebration and those wanting to see wether HHH will strip him off the title because just having Orton win would be what everybody had predicted


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

or #3

Bryan is turning heel and will be the corp champion and will come out monday clean shaven and shaved head in a suit


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

dude that's dumb..he's the most over face....and your'e going to turn him heel? so who becomes the face in this scenario? you're joking right?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*



markedfordeath said:


> dude that's dumb..he's the most over face....and your'e going to turn him heel? so who becomes the face in this scenario? you're joking right?


Its another option they could go with.

He will probably just be stripped, I dont see him turning heel like you said. But its just something the WWE could do.

Vince and DB vs HHH and Orton


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Im a huge DB fan and i'm happy he won. I was 10000000% sure he would lose tonight somehow and they surprised me. I'll wait to see what happened on Raw to determine if its to soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



markedfordeath said:


> i just hope they don't end up fucking this up....having his big win be at a C-level PPV like tonight compared to a Wrestlemania...weak!


He should have won it at the very earliest survivor series or even royal rumble.

But no one really bought this PPV it was dumb to have him go over at it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

i dont' think its too soon at all.....they'll probably screw him tomorrow night....he is going to make an awesome champion, he's going to be a fighting champion....nobody bought this PPV tonight, so i'm sure they'll give it back to Orton...Orton gets a rematch no matter what.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



doctor doom said:


> I don't see why not. He can easily get heat, that's been proven. Anyway I just want to hear Bradshaw say "the troll trolled us all!"


I have to admit, that would be pretty funny to hear :lol.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Here's what, Bryan opens Raw. HHH/Orton come out and call out the ref. They demand Bryan hand over the title and if he doesn't, the ref is fired. 

Rematch with a referee stipulation. Cena is the referee.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

well at least they are making Bryan look as strong as possible, kicking ass on his own and pinning people cleanly.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Triple H will probably just strip Bryan of the WWE title and fire the referee because best for business.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

okay you turn him heel, then what....there is already a shortage of faces...Ziggler is in the doghouse, Cena is injured and everyone boos him anyway, Orton is lame and no one really likes him, nobody is on that main event level that they can count on right now..Sheamus is also out and Punk is busy...so you turn Bryan heel you have no faces left.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

How come whenever Bryan gets revenge, HHH is never out there to see it? He wasn't out during the match tonight when his plans backfired and on Monday, him and Stephanie magically disappear after they tell Big Show to go into the ring.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I hope it's a double turn and Bryan is the corporate champion. I wanted Bryan to be that at Summerslam, so hopefully they'll do it now!

He needs to come out shaven tomorrow with a suit and cut a promo about making a deal with Triple H that made him call off the interference and he'd go to the corporate look because being WWE champion is his dream and he'd do anything to get the title.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

imagine the Big Show turns too and the reason he didn't want to beat up Bryan is because he was in on it all along. Then Orton leads the Shield to attack the corporation


----------



## BrownianMotion

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

You guys are over thinking this. Sure it was a fast count, but I don't think it was meant to be. Commentary team didn't even acknowledge it. Not even JBL.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Maybe orton failed a wellness policy and they had to take the title off him.


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

DBD winning the belt back for good this soon doesn't make any sense. Trips comes out to reverse the decision, Danielson is screwed again, and the storyline progresses. It's all building to Vince realizing that HHH has become too power hungry and needs to be stopped.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

either way, the way they have Bryan win, and making him look strong the way they do, means that' they're serious about him and that makes me very happy..I was worried there for a bit, but look how he's winning matches, legitimately...that's awesome.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

i already mentioned that, maybe Orton pissed someone off.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

I felt as though they should have done a longer build of him being the underdog and getting his ass kicked by the Coporation, only to make the moment when he finally goes over mean even more.

We all know how terrible WWE is with long term booking though.


----------



## Portugoose

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



markedfordeath said:


> i already mentioned that, maybe Orton pissed someone off.


Pissing off Jo Jo is a no-no.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

who says it doesn't end tomorrow night? they haven't ended the corporation storyline at all, not even by a long shot...they have been relying on it to carry the company lately, they have nothing to fall back on...so of course it continues.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I would definitely take another extended break from the product if they turn Bryan heel. All that momentum as the first guy who can legitimately surpass Cena and then they turn him just so he can be drop down the card. You guys remember what happened to Ryback right? I understand the IWC has an infatuation with heels but this is taking that to a whole other level. No one in the audience would even want to boo the guy.


----------



## mumbo230

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Chingo Bling said:


> Here's what, Bryan opens Raw. HHH/Orton come out and call out the ref. They demand Bryan hand over the title and if he doesn't, the ref is fired.
> 
> Rematch with a referee stipulation. Cena is the referee.


I figure this is what will happen, except Big Show will be the referee instead of Cena. Big Show will be ordered to ensure Orton wins the match or he's fired.

Big Show doesn't go through with it, of course, and we get more bawling Big Show unfortunately.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

they can't turn Bryan heel....no one on the roster can get face reactions like that other than Punk, but he's tied up with Ryback now.


----------



## Y2Joe

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Yeah, I see four possible explanations here. Starting from least likely to most:

1) Orton got his "third strike" in the Wellness Program. Why it's possible: This can't really be part of the storyline, can it? Orton held the championship for one month, and they take it off him just like that? Something smells fishy. Why it's not possible: Orton really can't be that stupid, can he?

2) Bryan was the "Corporate Champion" all along, and Orton was played the fool. Why it's possible: The referee made a fast count, and it's more than likely he wasn't acting on his own. Someone was pulling the strings. Also, Triple H didn't allow interference in the match. Why it's not possible: Bryan's too over as a babyface, so why would they turn Orton face again and replace Bryan when he's not as close to being as popular as Bryan?

3) Bryan and Shield are actually in cahoots. Why it's possible: Shield's main goal was to turn the WWE landscape on its head, right? What better way than to manipulate WWE to giving Bryan (the secret leader of the Shield) a shot at the title. Now, they would hold all the gold, assuming Bryan is a member of Shield. Why it's not possible: See same category in No. 2. This is assuming Shield stays heel. However, if they go face to combat the McMahon family, then that's all thrown out the window.

4) Vince McMahon, who is long rumored to be turning face, told Armstrong to make the fast count. Why it's possible: The McMahon drama will likely continue for a while, and what better way to prolong the story than to turn one of the McMahons face against the others? It's not Triple H - they wouldn't turn him back so quickly. Stephanie is too nasty to turn face - unless it's all a show. Is it possible Shane O'Mac could be behind it? Sure, but we would have heard something by now if he was returning to WWE. That leaves Vince, who hasn't been on the show for several weeks and has remained quiet. Why it's not possible: Vince originally was against Bryan becoming champion, calling him a "troll," among other things. It seems like he was too against Bryan in the first place to turn now. But who knows - maybe Vince hates Orton more because of what he did to his family in the past, so he's chosen the lesser of two evils.


----------



## mumbo230

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Y2Joe said:


> Yeah, I see four possible explanations here. Starting from least likely to most:
> 
> 1) Orton got his "third strike" in the Wellness Program. Why it's possible: This can't really be part of the storyline, can it? Orton held the championship for one month, and they take it off him just like that? Something smells fishy. Why it's not possible: Orton really can't be that stupid, can he?
> 
> 2) Bryan was the "Corporate Champion" all along, and Orton was played the fool. Why it's possible: The referee made a fast count, and it's more than likely he wasn't acting on his own. Someone was pulling the strings. Also, Triple H didn't allow interference in the match. Why it's not possible: Bryan's too over as a babyface, so why would they turn Orton face again and replace Bryan when he's not as close to being as popular as Bryan?
> 
> 3) Bryan and Shield are actually in cahoots. Why it's possible: Shield's main goal was to turn the WWE landscape on its head, right? What better way than to manipulate WWE to giving Bryan (the secret leader of the Shield) a shot at the title. Now, they would hold all the gold, assuming Bryan is a member of Shield. Why it's not possible: See same category in No. 2. This is assuming Shield stays heel. However, if they go face to combat the McMahon family, then that's all thrown out the window.
> 
> 4) Vince McMahon, who is long rumored to be turning face, told Armstrong to make the fast count. Why it's possible: The McMahon drama will likely continue for a while, and what better way to prolong the story than to turn one of the McMahons face against the others? It's not Triple H - they wouldn't turn him back so quickly. Stephanie is too nasty to turn face - unless it's all a show. Is it possible Shane O'Mac could be behind it? Sure, but we would have heard something by now if he was returning to WWE. That leaves Vince, who hasn't been on the show for several weeks and has remained quiet. Why it's not possible: Vince originally was against Bryan becoming champion, calling him a "troll," among other things. It seems like he was too against Bryan in the first place to turn now. But who knows - maybe Vince hates Orton more because of what he did to his family in the past, so he's chosen the lesser of two evils.


Fifth explanation and IMO the likeliest - the referee was mad about getting bumped by Orton and did a fast count of his own volition, because it was also his way of speaking out against the corporate regime. Triple H will humiliate and fire him on Monday night, and install a special guest referee for Bryan and Orton's rematch (either himself or Big Show under orders).


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Mcmahon-Helmsley era with HHH and Rock
1999 with Rock and Mankind
2009 with Orton and Cena

Every PPV the title got swapped back and forth between the 2 guys mentioned per storyline. That will probably happen here IMO barring some outside unknown situation like Orton getting strike 3.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

yeah but doesn't the swapping of titles sort of ruin everything? Bryan deserves a long title reign.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



markedfordeath said:


> yeah but doesn't the swapping of titles sort of ruin everything? Bryan deserves a long title reign.


Not if done right. In the 3 story lines I mentioned it enhanced those feuds and made them have an anything can happen feel between 2 equal competitors. If they were swapping the belt constantly among a group of people I'd feel differently.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

but the thing is, Bryan is better than Orton at everything, and everyone knows that..so that's how we can't take it seriously as them being equals...how can they be equals when Bryan pinned Cena clean?


----------



## animus

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



markedfordeath said:


> but the thing is, Bryan is better than Orton at everything, and everyone knows that..so that's how we can't take it seriously as them being equals...how can they be equals when Bryan pinned Cena clean?


I don't have an issue w/ swapping the belt between the two. When Bryan wins, he wins clean, and when Ortan wins, there is some kind of interference or something of that nature. At Battlegroud I'd have Bryan get destroyed by the Shield at some point early in the PPV and taken by Ambulance. An hour before the match HHH declares that Bryan must compete or lose his belt. Bryan returns and ultimately losses the match due to more interference.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

wwe have ugly face


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

such an ugly face that he is dating a hot chick...


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

in entirety of the NOC ppv, sadly disappointed with the results and how this was badly promoted. 
-orton vs bryan match: clearly that was a fast count, it made me remember that triple h match against chris jericho. hhh confronted the referee, so i think a similar situation will happen tomorrow
-orton's performance: bland, weak, disappointing. bryan was at the top of his game and clearly he deserved that win, fair and clean.
-referee: clearly he screwed orton over, that was the fastest 3 count i've seen in my life, surely that would be an issue tomorrow.


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



markedfordeath said:


> such an ugly face that he is dating a hot chick...


and ?


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

lol now he is 2x wwe champion ? That belt is shit and means nothing


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Pycckue said:


> lol now he is 2x wwe champion ? *That belt is shit and means nothing*


:lmao


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Pycckue said:


> lol now he is 2x wwe champion ? That belt is shit and means nothing


I agree. I usually don't say things like this so easily but I think Bryan's big moment and the prestige of the belt both suffered dearly tonight. I wouldn't say it means nothing... but tonight was a bad call IMO.

It actually took away credibility from both guys. Bryan no longer gets to be the GOAT underdog we were all thinking he should be and Orton doesn't get his little reign of terror to establish a solid heel character. Maybe WWE has something up their sleeve but I just don't understand the need to complicate something so simple where all the pieces fall into place pretty damn perfectly. 
Cena could have very well just taken the strap with him to the hospital if it is just gonna be used as a prop to be tossed around in the Corporation story also. Could have just been Bryan battling Orton for the face of the company position if they aren't gonna use the belt right.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

he'll be stripped of it tomorrow and keeps his underdog persona...even without it, he's a better champion than Cena or Orton.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Deptford said:


> I agree. I usually don't say things like this so easily but I think Bryan's big moment and the prestige of the belt both suffered dearly tonight. I wouldn't say it means nothing... but tonight was a bad call IMO.
> 
> It actually took away credibility from both guys. Bryan no longer gets to be the GOAT underdog we were all thinking he should be and Orton doesn't get his little reign of terror to establish a solid heel character. Maybe WWE has something up their sleeve but I just don't understand the need to complicate something so simple where all the pieces fall into place pretty damn perfectly.
> Cena could have very well just taken the strap with him to the hospital if it is just gonna be used as a prop to be tossed around in the Corporation story also. Could have just been Bryan battling Orton for the face of the company position if they aren't gonna use the belt right.


Why not? If HHH throws everything in the world at Bryan to steal the belt from him Bryan remains an underdog champion. Like how they've wanted to book Cena for years only it will be accurate this time.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I agree...I never understood that underdog persona of Cena's....never made sense..


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

you might think he's ugly...but Brie Bella doesnt and the kids dont, and the majority of the fans could care less...what does looks have to do with wrestling ability anyway?


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

its about the looks.If u represent the company u need to be handsome. not average or bad looking.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Pycckue said:


> its about the looks.If u represent the company u need to be handsome. not average or bad looking.


And Hulk Hogan and his skullet equated to good looks to you?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Pycckue said:


> its about the looks.If u represent the company u need to be handsome. not average or bad looking.


Did you feel that way last year with CM Punk being WWE champ all year? How about Bret Hart? Yokozuna? Hell is Hogan a handsome man to you? What about Ultimate Warrior? Batista? Orton? Foley? Iron Shiek? Sheamus? Mark Henry?

Handsome. Please.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

says who? so you're saying Sergeant Slaughter, Ultimate Warrior, Kane, Mick Foley, and Hulk Hogan are good looking?


----------



## KMK 7

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Regardless of what Triple H has up his sleeve regarding Daniel Bryan, theoretically there's no way Triple H should continue backing Randy Orton considering Orton was beaten cleanly against "the solid B player". I can't see a failure like that being "what's best for business" for Triple H.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

yep Orton is bye bye from the main event


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

Guess I'm thinking too deep. Maybe someone already said this, but HHH probably did something dirty in order to get the ref to count fast only to have an excuse for Orton to take back the title. HHH probably knew full well DB could beat Orton especially after beating Cena clean, so he planned this out. I can't figure why he would be so happy to have DB vs Orton to be straight down the middle like that.


----------



## AntiFlag607

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I agree that that will probably be the outcome, especially since none of the broadcasters even mentioned the fast count. I don't care though, I think it will make things more interesting.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

it might just be me, but Orton had a shitty match...Bryan was the one carrying it...Orton just was slow and not into it you could tell...and as he was walking to the ring during his entrance, he seemed to look annoyed and very serious, more than usual, as if he was pissed off about something. And he didn't even argue the fast count.


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

There is ofc a 3rd option:

Orton failed his 3rd Wellness Policy and so WWE had no choice but to strip him of the title and will have to find a new 'corporate face' to face Bryan. That might explain Orton's lack of enthusiasm in the match as others have noted.

Personally I think its going to be a rehash of the HHH/Jericho/Ref fast count storyline from 2000. So DB will be stripped of the tile on RAW and Orton champ again.

It was weird seeing HHH in tweener mode though with his 'Are you ready' schtick! Its almost like the 'asshole' chants on Raw upset him and he decided he doesn't like being hated anymore!!


----------



## Fact

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

They are going to blame it on Bryan Bumping Orton in to the ref. And strip him of the title.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Makes no sense for Bryan to win *EVER*.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

If D Bry turned heel, the only person I could see him feuding with is RVD


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

I like #1.

Although they put the belt on him a bit too soon, it's better than everyone complaining to death about how "he needs to win the title already, when will Bryan finally win it" and other things.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Fast three count anyone? He'll be stripped on Raw.


----------



## Alo0oy

*What wast the point of Bryan winning "unclean"?*

It was the worst possible finish, they could have let Orton win dirty, DQ finish, interference, or even a clean win for Bryan.

The only way that shitty ending can be explained is that WWE caved in due to soccer moms whining on facebook & twitter, & they wanted to continue the feud but in a more child-friendly version. It also explains HHH sudden face turn in the opening promo.

Please tell me I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> Makes no sense for Bryan to win *EVER*.





Bryan's WWE Champ for the second time and Punk is still mid-carding it up with Heyman. The butthurt on here tomorrow will be legendary.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

Assuming they strip him of the title, the finish was designed to make Bryan look strong but still have the Corporation keep the title. My problem is after this finish NOTHING they do will be able to top Summerslam when he pinned Cena clean and had the title celebration. They completely devalued the moment he wins back the championship. After this angle is all said and done I don't think Bryan will be as over as he was when he beat Cena.


----------



## apokalypse

*It's Conspiracy*

it's damn conspiracy referee fast count for Bryan to win...HHH/Steph is on the role right now so there's no bloody way and i don't think Vince behind it. only logic is can think of is Shane Mcmahon paid Referee to do the job.

i think there's voice on ref head during that period when he got bump out of the match.

should HHH do what ever he can to stop Bryan? maybe change of heart screwed Orton...


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

He's either going to be stripped of it or put into a gauntlet match for the title and lose it at the end to Orton. Or win the match then be stripped of it anyway.



CM Jewels said:


> I felt as though they should have done a longer build of him being the underdog and getting his ass kicked by the Coporation, only to make the moment when he finally goes over mean even more.
> 
> We all know how terrible WWE is with long term booking though.


He never felt like an underdog to me. He won every match he's been in for the past two months, even multiple gauntlet matches against some of the top kayfabe wrestlers out there.

The odds of him winning any match he goes in to have been through the roof in his favor. Literally the exact opposite of an underdog.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: It's Conspiracy*

It's a conspiracy yo!

There betta not be no spidas on that ladda eitha!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: It's Conspiracy*

Let's wait till Raw gets over to find out


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: It's Conspiracy*

what amaze me is in beginning HHH came out talked about what's best for business is nobody will interfere from anyone include The Shield.

HHH underestimate Bryan or he really behind it? if he behind it then from what? doesn't make any sense at all...


----------



## Pycckue

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Happenstan said:


> Did you feel that way last year with CM Punk being WWE champ all year? How about Bret Hart? Yokozuna? Hell is Hogan a handsome man to you? What about Ultimate Warrior? Batista? Orton? Foley? Iron Shiek? Sheamus? Mark Henry?
> 
> Handsome. Please.


those guys looks like wrestlers.Not like a hobos


----------



## itsmadness

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

Ughh.. did you guys not watch the match or something? its pretty damn obvious the match is going to get reversed considering how fast the ref counted. its not like he counted that fast for no reason


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



Pycckue said:


> those guys looks like wrestlers.Not like a hobos


You said handsome. And Punk doesn't look like a hobo? Strike that. He looks like a meth head so you got me there.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

is possible for HHH to reverse decision Randy Orton still the champion due to fast count and the match continue on Monday Night RAW? Daniel Bryan win the title at NOC never exist on the record or anywhere...

i believe NOC is filter PPV, they continue to built this up on RAW...Bryan will get screwed. Big Show will be like HBK and HHH/Mcmahon be JBL.

Orton vs Bryan and special ref Big Show...Big Show career is on the line.

regarding fast count ref, could they do one of those mystery-conspiracy angle? who behind it. since Goldust is back, WWE could bring back hidden camera like GTV...


----------



## NearFall

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

It's likely going to be something to do with an unfit referee/fast count. Either way, I see Orton getting his title easily.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

is it me or something else? i feel like the crowd not really into Bryan win the title...


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



#Mark said:


> Assuming they strip him of the title, the finish was designed to make Bryan look strong but still have the Corporation keep the title. My problem is after this finish NOTHING they do will be able to top Summerslam when he pinned Cena clean and had the title celebration. They completely devalued the moment he wins back the championship. After this angle is all said and done I don't think Bryan will be as over as he was when he beat Cena.


If they pull something similar to how Rock won at Backlash 2000 he'll be absolutely fine. The crowd didn't react as strongly last night because everybody and their mother was expecting something to happen after he won. The story is still in the early stages and most people know that this isn't the end. When we finally reach the culmination of the story and they make the BIG match that marks the end of it all and explicitly spell it out to us, the fans will know and will respond accordingly. That wasn't the case at NOC. They're eventually going to stack the deck and give Bryan multiple obstacles to overcome in order to win the title back. Rock had to go through Vince, Shane, Patterson, Briscoe and DX before he even got to HHH. Austin and Linda evened the odds and he finally got his win. I'm thinking a similar scenario will happen with Bryan down the line. It's probably the best way to go about it too because it will bring a close to Bryan's chase and kick start the final leg of this Corporation story, the HHH/Vince leg no doubt.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I concur with everyone, I expected DB to be stripped of the title and it given back to Orton due to the fast count, Bryan is not keeping that title.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



BLEACH said:


> D Bry's gonna be a 17 time champ by Wrestlemania if this trend continues :lol


:bryan


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Guess I'm thinking too deep. Maybe someone already said this, but HHH probably did something dirty in order to get the ref to count fast only to have an excuse for Orton to take back the title. HHH probably knew full well DB could beat Orton especially after beating Cena clean, so he planned this out. I can't figure why he would be so happy to have DB vs Orton to be straight down the middle like that.


Exactly what I was thinking, it explains why HHH wanted the match 1 on 1 ... also explains why some people on here are pretty slow on the uptake, saying shit like "Why was HHH acting like a face?" He's just conning everybody, look at that promo the Raw after SS, he was doing the same kinda crap. Saying the "right" thing, but being completely disingenuous with the whole thing.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*



Starbuck said:


> If they pull something similar to how Rock won at Backlash 2000 he'll be absolutely fine. The crowd didn't react as strongly last night because everybody and their mother was expecting something to happen after he won. The story is still in the early stages and most people know that this isn't the end. When we finally reach the culmination of the story and they make the BIG match that marks the end of it all and explicitly spell it out to us, the fans will know and will respond accordingly. That wasn't the case at NOC. They're eventually going to stack the deck and give Bryan multiple obstacles to overcome in order to win the title back. Rock had to go through Vince, Shane, Patterson, Briscoe and DX before he even got to HHH. Austin and Linda evened the odds and he finally got his win. I'm thinking a similar scenario will happen with Bryan down the line. It's probably the best way to go about it too because it will bring a close to Bryan's chase and kick start the final leg of this Corporation story, the HHH/Vince leg no doubt.


agree, i said before this PPV more like filter PPV or what people said RAW show...best thing to do is HHH Reverse decision Orton still the champion and the match continues (no restart or rematch) because of fast count. if you have rematch then on the record Daniel Bryan is x day WWE champion but if you have match continue then Bryan never listed as WWE champion.

i do believe that's only way to built up that special moment for Bryan finally become WWE champion. 

Monday is screwjob day for Bryan...Cleveland Screwjob.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

hopefully they do strip him off the title tonight because of the fast count, Bryan shouldn't win the title too soon, the thrill is in the chase

hopefully Tripster does what's BEST FOR BUSINESS :HHH2


----------



## rybacker

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*

Its obvious that daniel bryan will be stripped from the belt and therefore his hunt for the wwe championship continues and will face more injustice on his way to achieve his goal


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

I still don't feel as excited as I should with D Bry winning the title, it just all seems like it's too good to be true and I can see him being stripped of the title. I just don't feel the "WOW FACTOR" I did at SummerSlam when he won. :/


----------



## Baldwin.

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

I would imagine the 'ref bump' will have made Scott Armstrong 'incapable of completing the match in an appropriate manner'. In fact, I'm calling that to happen, Triple H to strip D Bry and give the title back to Orton.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

all we have to do is waiting on Monday to see how WWE book this...


----------



## tonsgrams

*Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

It looks like the wwe buckled under the pressure from the so called antibullying facebook comments :clap:faint:


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

the storyline is tailored to little kids of course we won't get months and months of bryan getting screwed.
I'll wait for tonights raw to make sure bryan doesn't get the christian treatment


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

someone posted this before but after watching it...i can see it happening. Orton got screwed by incomplete Ref or Ref sick of HHH actions so he decide fast count for Bryan to win....


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Makes no sense for Bryan to win yet*

You have no idea if it makes sense since you don't know where the story is going. Bryan can get stripped of the title tonight and it can play into the whole Triple H abusing his power and the chase might continue. At least wait until the follow up RAW to decide if this story makes sense or not.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: WWE title picture tomorrow on RAW*

why he didnt get screwed again at NoC was so the people could drive home happy. The screwing is coming tonight at Raw instead.
I´m positive that referee thing will be in it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*



markedfordeath said:


> either way, the way they have Bryan win, and making him look strong the way they do, means that' they're serious about him and that makes me very happy..I was worried there for a bit, but look how he's winning matches, legitimately...that's awesome.


me too. I was thinking that when I watched the match. If they are serious about Bryan and want him to look good, they need to make him win like this, its the best way.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*



FredForeskinn said:


> me too. I was thinking that when I watched the match. If they are serious about Bryan and want him to look good, they need to make him win like this, its the best way.


yes, here's the preview what expected to happen on Monday night Raw.






if anyone bitching or crying then you need to stop watch wrestling...you can't have better ending than this to built up the storyline.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

Calm down mate, i'm sure Raw will have some developments involving Bryan being stripped of the title but I do agree he should not of won the match last night anyway.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

He should´ve won. If they are serious about making Bryan a legit main eventer this is the best way to go. Make him win matches clean and all that.
And as phantomdreamer said. HHH will reverse the decision tonight.


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

MOD, do what best for business is close this thread...


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

Dont worry HHH will watch the tape again and realize the ref made a fast count and reverse the decision tonight also expect Scott Armstrong to be fired


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

All I'm going to say is: fast three count.


----------



## 777

*Re: Bryan winning the title right now is fucking stupid.*

I'm of the mind that if something's hot, it's best to ride the momentum before it peters out. Plus, I have a feeling this isn't even close to the end of this tale.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

On raw a title match will no doubt be made that favors orton. 
That ref could well be "fired" for that fast count


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH to strip Bryan out of the title and give it to Scott Armstrong, the new face of the WWE.

:HHH2


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*



apokalypse said:


> yes, here's the preview what expected to happen on Monday night Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone bitching or crying then you need to stop watch wrestling...you can't have better ending than this to built up the storyline.


It will never be that good and you know it.


----------



## Rossyross

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'd love the shield to turn face, but it's never gonna happen. A NWO type stable to counter the corporation would be interesting.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: Two ways to look at the ending of Orton/Bryan match*



tonsgrams said:


> It will never be that good and you know it.


Unfortunately, you are correct.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What if Triple H has another "guy" lined up to be the face of WWE?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Warrior said:


> What if Triple H has another "guy" lined up to be the face of WWE?


You rang?

:cena5


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

did Orton fail another wellness policy?


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JY57 said:


> did Orton fail another wellness policy?


Why are you writing in that horrible green? And surely it would have come out by now but fucking hell if he did there's just no excuse for that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I doubt Orton failed the wellness. What they did, they did because they wanted Bryan to look as strong as possible. I doubt they give a fuck how weak Orton looks (much like most heels, although Orton is booked a bit stronger than the normal heel today). He's just a stepping stone on Bryan's way to facing HHH.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Warrior said:


> What if Triple H has another "guy" lined up to be the face of WWE?


I always loved it when Dude Love was put up by Vince back in the day.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

MAYBE SANDOW IS THE NEXT "HHH GUY"! :mark:

... Okay, maybe I shouldn't even joke like that. Bo Dallas has a better shot at taking that spot right now.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Sandow IS a Trips guy though so he should be fine in the grand scheme of things. His current booking is very stupid but they do this to all the MITB winners so while it's stupid, I'd hardly call it surprising.


----------



## 2K JAY

*My idea for this Bryan storyline*

Shane McMahon told Scott Armstrong to do the fast count. He will return on Raw and back Bryan 100% and aim to take the company away from HHH and Steph. This will lead up to an epic War Games match at Battleground with Shane's guys vs Hunter's guys. 

Bryan
Big Show
Ziggler
Cody

Orton
Ambrose
Rollins
Reigns

What do you think? I think Shane coming back would be amazing.


----------



## Gaston

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*









Best idea I heard in weeks.
+reps


----------



## JY57

*Has Orton Ever Beaten Bryan Clean?*

this dating back to 2011 (they had quite a few Smackdown matches and tag team matches I believe). Only thing I remember is that he won one of them by DQ because Kane interfered (before Mania 28), another one where Kane's music distracting Bryan (before 2012 SummerSlam), one by referee calling the match because Bryan got injured. etc etc.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: Has Orton Ever Beaten Bryan Clean?*

And thus the true underdog story begins.

An underdog story within an underdog story. :xzibit:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*

Not gonna lie I would :mark: so hard for "HEERRRREEEEE COMEEEESSS THE MONEYYYYYY"


----------



## THANOS

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*



King Bebe said:


> Shane McMahon told Scott Armstrong to do the fast count. He will return on Raw and back Bryan 100% and aim to take the company away from HHH and Steph. This will lead up to an epic War Games match at Battleground with Shane's guys vs Hunter's guys.
> 
> Bryan
> Big Show
> Ziggler
> Cody
> 
> Orton
> Ambrose
> Rollins
> Reigns
> 
> What do you think? I think Shane coming back would be amazing.


That would be awesome then we can have Big Show turn on his team to give the Corporation the win, and Bryan can go over him at the next ppv, Hell in a Cell. :


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*

Wouldn't mind it, although I'm not sure how a babyface bribing a referee would go down, especially when Orton could have been counted down for a normal pin.

Lol at current Ziggler in a WarGames match, I wonder how many seconds he'd last? 7? maybe, just maybe even 8 seconds! :shocked:

Can't see them doing War Games in this day and age anyway, with three rings and shit, kids would be confused as shit. 

It'll probably just be Orton vs. Bryan again after Hunter gives the belt back to Orton, and Shield vs. Show and two of Ziggler/Henry/Miz/Christian. Cody might return in the main event of Battleground and beat the shit out of Orton for a DQ, would continue the feud and mean neither guy losing clean, plus it gives Bryan another claim for a rematch. Can't see him returning any earlier than that though.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Wouldn't mind it, although I'm not sure how a babyface bribing a referee would go down, especially when Orton could have been counted down for a normal pin.


True, but it would be justified in my eyes for the way HHH screwed Bryan at Summerslam.


----------



## RKOAJ

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What will happened now? Is the storyline over?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

after the match last night, that dude with the sign and the kid, were those plants?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: My idea for this Bryan storyline*



King Bebe said:


> Shane McMahon told Scott Armstrong to do the fast count. He will return on Raw and back Bryan 100% and aim to take the company away from HHH and Steph. This will lead up to an epic War Games match at Battleground with Shane's guys vs Hunter's guys.
> 
> Bryan
> Big Show
> Ziggler
> Cody
> 
> Orton
> Ambrose
> Rollins
> Reigns
> 
> What do you think? I think Shane coming back would be amazing.


I think this would be a great idea, would love to see Shane back.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Chris Jericho on the corporation storyline



> "I think sometimes it confuses the fans when you do too much insider stuff, before I came back in 2012, I remember when Punk and Nash were having their feud and their were going back and forth and Nash said: 'You would never draw a dime.' I think people do not understand what that really means. I think we all assume that people read the sheets and read the Internet and really eighty percent don’t. I’m a big music fan, I read Billboard magazine and I follow charts and read the reviews and see what’s going on but I guarantee that eighty percent of people that like music don’t or eighty percent of people that watch movies don’t read the receipts every week.
> 
> "I think when people say: 'Edge didn’t draw a dime' and that’s supposed to be a 'heat getting line' and people really do not know what that even means. Edge was a ten-time World Champion so doesn’t that mean he was good? So what, he never took a pencil, drew a circle and wrote '10 cents' in the middle of it. I mean, what does 'drawing a dime' really mean? I think we assume that everybody knows as much about wrestling as we do.
> 
> "Telling people: 'You’re too small' or 'You’re too ugly' and Big Show is broke so he needs the money, it’s like if I’ve been working for WWE and I was broke, something is wrong with me! I don’t want to cheer for Big Show if he is broke after 14 years, you question yourself on: 'What the hell were you spending all your money on?' You’re a former World Champion. When I watched Stampede Wrestling, I saw a wrestler by the name of Goldie Rodgers and he was an opening match jobber and I was thinking: 'If I can be like Goldie Rodgers, that’s all I want, he is probably making one hundred and fifty thousand a year.' Little did I know that he was making fifty a night and probably getting ripped off. To me because he was on television, he was a superstar and rich. That’s what we need to portray our WWE superstars to be.
> 
> 'When they are talking about the pre-show, it’s like 'Fast Times at Ridgemont High' when (Mike) Damone talks to Mark 'Rat' Ratner: 'Where ever you are, it’s the place to be.' If you’re on the pre-show, it’s going to be the biggest pre-show of your life. When you fighting for the Intercontinental Championship, I was fighting (Curtis) Axel, I wanted them to do in-ring introductions. It either got cut off before I got to the ring or someone forgot to do it, this is a title match on a network television show. Why are we not making this a big deal? I don’t care if it’s the Intercontinental Championship, it’s a championship. It doesn’t matter if it’s the World Championship or the Midget Championship, it should be treated as such because if we don’t treat it as such then nobody will.
> 
> "It’s the same way with these storylines, too. 'Daniel Bryan is small and ugly.' I never noticed that. I don’t know how big he is. You see these guys in the ring and they are all the same size unless you’re the Big Show or Rey Mysterio. He’s got a beard, okay. He’s ugly, okay who cares, and who said your ugly. Maybe under that beard, he’s the hottest guy. I don’t know. But sometimes they do these things that they thing are going to get heat but I’m not sure if it does get heat."


Boom.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

totally agree Jericho! wonder if he'll get fired for that.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^ he is not under contract right now


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Jericho's just mad because he's small and he never drew dimes either buddy.

:jericho


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> I don’t care if it’s the Intercontinental Championship, it’s a championship. It doesn’t matter if it’s the World Championship or the Midget Championship, it should be treated as such because if we don’t treat it as such then nobody will.


Shame WWE don't have this mentality.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Jericho never disappoints me.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Jericho's just mad because he's small and he never drew dimes either buddy.
> 
> :jericho


Neither did Nash and Jericho will still go down as a better wrestler than Nash ever was.

outside of Hogan, Austin, the rock nad Cena what other wrestler can really claim they drew a dime?

Just look at flair and even sting both great champions but they never drew like any of the wrestlers mentioned above.


----------



## 777

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Jericho dropping the hammer.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



birthday_massacre said:


> Neither did Nash and Jericho will still go down as a better wrestler than Nash ever was.
> 
> outside of Hogan, Austin, the rock nad Cena what other wrestler can really claim they drew a dime?
> 
> Just look at flair and even sting both great champions but they never drew like any of the wrestlers mentioned above.


It was a joke.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Hopefully RAW picks up the angle tonight. Felt like it cooled a bit after that ending last night.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

fpalm That jericho's post is so idiotic. So you can't be broke, if you're a WWE superstar? They even clearly explained Show made bad investment. 



> I was fighting (Curtis) Axel, I wanted them to do in-ring introductions. It either got cut off before I got to the ring or someone forgot to do it, this is a title match on a network television show. Why are we not making this a big deal?


Because it's not the 1950s anymore? Seriously business has evolved so much. WWE's target audience is not even pro-wrestling fans. 



> You see these guys in the ring and they are all the same size unless you’re the Big Show or Rey Mysterio.


fpalm 



> He’s got a beard, okay. He’s ugly, okay who cares?


The bad guys on your TV care, dumb shit. Its to ensure fans are firmly behind Bryan and that they understand he's being unfairly treated. I can't believe Jericho doesn't understand this. 

Did he really post this? I mean he can't be this stupid.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It actually makes perfect sense. Pro wrestling at it's core is about conflict. In the world of kayfabe wrestlers compete in a pro wrestling match to see whose the better fighter, whose the better champion, or to end an intense rivalry. Why are two guys fighting about who can draw more money? Do you really think casual fans care about that? Hunter calling Edge a failure makes no sense because in a casual fans mind he's one of the biggest successes in WWE history. It just makes no sense for the basis of a feud to be about something so inside and something that deviates from the central philosophy of pro wrestling.



Jof said:


> Because it's not the 1950s anymore? Seriously business has evolved so much. WWE's target audience is not even pro-wrestling fans.


I'm failing to understand what this even means. Doing championship introductions for every title match instantly adds value to the championships. How does the business evolving have anything to do with that? Casual fans would be more invested in the mid-card and mid-card title matches if the WWE invested in making them mean something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

DAT STORYLINE PROGRESSION.

Happy to see the ending with the locker room emptying out to save Bryan. I know plenty of folks on this board have been waiting for that to happen. I think they did it at the perfect time. I think if they did this ending any earlier than this week, it would have been too soon. It's hard to imagine, but SummerSlam was just a month ago. That's it. That's not really a long time at all. With Bryan winning the title last night, getting stripped tonight and it being vacant, and the ending we got tonight with the rest of the roster getting involved, this storyline is about to progress big time. I think they've done a damn good job thus far.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

GOAT Raw once again tonight, which is becoming the norm now. Glad the title being vacated was the decision and makes the ending less shitty than last night. Dusty was the MVP of the show tonight cutting a great promo as always but Stephanie as the evil bitch she is also put on a great show and led traffic. Glad to see the storyline shaping up well STILL and Battleground looks to be pretty good for now, albeit a short time.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



birthday_massacre said:


> Neither did Nash and Jericho will still go down as a better wrestler than Nash ever was.
> 
> outside of Hogan, Austin, the rock nad Cena what other wrestler can really claim they drew a dime?
> 
> Just look at flair and even sting both great champions but they never drew like any of the wrestlers mentioned above.


Flair did draw in the 80's. Proven by Dave 'The Great' Meltzer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I didn't think tonight for the storyline as a whole was "amazing"... at least not until the end. The ending got me really excited for Raw next week and what could be a truly amazing night for the storyline. HHH's reaction to all of those guys coming out and stopping The Shield and Orton could make for some great television in not just in-ring segments, but backstage segments as well. I said it in the Raw thread, but it feels like the feud is finally moving forward after weeks of feeling... while still good... stagnant. 

Really pumped for Raw next week. :mark:


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Why wouldnt Triple H just give Orton back the title when he has the power to do so? It makes no sense the guy just wants the belt to himself.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



superuser1 said:


> Why wouldnt Triple H just give Orton back the title when he has the power to do so? It makes no sense the guy just wants the belt to himself.


That was explained in the backstage skit with Steph. Basically because Orton lost it in the first place and if he were the bad ass they think he is / want him to be that never should have happened.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I legit can't wait to see what happens next week. I really want to see if Triple H decides to punish the entire babyface roster that came to Bryan's aid. Seems like that would be over the top, but I think they've had HHH and Stephanie prove that they are all in with this power struggle, going as far as to have Stephanie mention to Orton that they want the Orton back that DDT'd and kissed Stephanie a few years ago. Awesome that they mentioned that. That exact moment was brought up by alot of posters here the night after SummerSlam. Well, there you go, WWE addressed, and used it to their advantage.

Anyway, I just really want to see what happens to babyface roster next week and what is next for Bryan, Orton, etc. I wish Cody was coming back next week, too. They still have that ace in the hole to deal with when he comes back. That's going to be interesting. I love it when storylines have tie ins with so many different wrestlers.

Also, DAT GOAT ENDING. It's never been more clear that WWE is going ALL IN with Bryan as their top face, with him sitting atop the shoulders of two guys at the end, and the entire face roster doing the "Yes" chant. That was awesome. So happy for Bryan.


----------



## FreakyZo

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Raw is in Chi town next week...it's going to be an awesome show. And Bryan is just so lovable man, the dudes got charm but is a legit ass kicker, he and Punk are going to blow the roof off next week


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

so many people are going to get involved....Cody, Goldust, Shawn, Road Dogg. watch out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***


















Let that sink in for a moment...


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just hope he is the new guy and not a Mick Foley retread to management...


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Part of me wondered if they'll have some huge swerve where HHH told Scott to do a fast 3 count if Bryan had Orton down and out for the win. Instead of cheating Bryan out of the victory, or cheating for Orton to win, they'd make it look like Bryan cheated to win, so it accomplishes 2 goals. Doesn't put and heat on HHHs side, and proves to HHH that Orton couldn't take care of Bryan


----------



## apokalypse

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Shawn Micheal mention on RAW "i thought Shawn taught you(bryan) better than this" and meanwhile Conspiracy Ref still haven't answered...


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Over/Under: 3 WWE Title Reigns for Daniel Bryan this calendar year?


----------



## ajmaf625

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This whole angle so far has been great to watch. WWE is finally realizing they need to make new stars and already did so with Daniel Bryan, and even Cody when he comes back (that pop will be huge). Plus Ziggler and PTPS/USOS can become big time stars out of this.


----------



## NO!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

A War Games match at Survivor Series would be amazing. I don't see it happening at all but yeah...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I wish they had scrapped HIAC this year. That way for Survivor Series, you could have Team Corporation vs. Team Bryan in a Hell in a Cell but under WARGAMES rules.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



NO! said:


> A War Games match at Survivor Series would be amazing. I don't see it happening at all but yeah...


Take out HHH, and move Show to the heels. Add Miz to the faces and I think you've nailed the upcoming SvS match.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

but didn't they say the Miz babyface experiment is over with? hard to turn heel after tonight though, although he could say no one came out to help him.


----------



## NO!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I just hate The Miz, which is why I left him out. If they were to do a War Games match, I can't see Triple H missing out on it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i wonder who the Rhodes would pick as their allies? They'd automatically pick Bryan, but who else? don't see Ziggler, for power id' go with a surprise pick in Big E. Langston and just for shits I'd go with Christian.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



NO! said:


> I just hate The Miz, which is why I left him out. If they were to do a War Games match, I can't see Triple H missing out on it.


Despite rumors to the contrary, I think HHH is gonna be saved until either Wrestlemania when he feuds with Vince's choice (Austin or Cena) for control of the company or *MAYBE* a PPV match with Bryan after Bryan finishes with Orton.

Maybe you're right on and they have Show do a heel turn in said SvS match but I think that would be as predictable as they come.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HHH has to have a match with Bryan, or else him berating him week after week wouldn't make sense and he's already proven he can kick Orton's ass.....it has to be HHH that he has a match with...the HHH/Big Show match also doesn't look likely because Big Show has betrayed all the faces now. He has lost the trust of Bryan for good now and everyone else because he punched Dusty out.....he will never get respect back.they ruined the Big Show, he should just go away in shame now and be written off....him sticking up for the faces now is just dumb because its not believable..he's a coward character.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Pretty awesome RAW. I like the direction they're taking this angle, looks like they're doing a multi-man match at BattleGround which is what i was hoping for. I also hope in the upcoming shows they continue to have Orton channel his inner-2009 character. He can take out some of the more expendable guys that came out to save Bryan like Gabriel or Ryder. I thought he was fantastic tonight so I'd like to see him keep that brutality.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

either way, they won't stop trying to make Bryan as strong as possible..he can be 2009 Randy all he wants, he still isn't ever beating Bryan in a match cleanly.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



NO! said:


> A War Games match at Survivor Series would be amazing. I don't see it happening at all but yeah...


I don't want to see HHH and Bryan in one ring as of now.Bryan should overcome all obstacles and finally face HHH at Wrestlemania.When he finally beats HHH,it will be a great moment


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if he beats HHH, then he has to be the official DUDE after that...or else him being number 2 after that would just be strange...Cena should retire and only make appearances here and there.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> if he beats HHH, then he has to be the official DUDE after that...or else him being number 2 after that would just be strange...Cena should retire and only make appearances here and there.


That won't happen, I'm sure they'll have big plans for Cena on his return, either helping Bryan, being the new corp heel, or the Streak.

But I know what you mean though, when HHH puts you over, it normally means you're going to the top, ala Batista and Cena.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I don't want to see HHH and Bryan in one ring as of now.Bryan should overcome all obstacles and finally face HHH at Wrestlemania.*When he finally beats HHH*,it will be a great moment


:lmao

Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The WWE Title holder will not be in a Survivor Series match. They went down that path last year with Team Punk vs Team Foley and realized that was horrible and pulled him out after setting up the angle.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

whoever is WWE Champion will defend at Survivor Series. They can do 5 on 5 with others involved in the stroyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

hmm who will Bryan's top allies be? Ziggler...1....Rhodes...2.....RVD will be gone by then for time off......The Usos will be the number one contenders for the tag titles and feuding with the Shield so they might be out...so I guess you have Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes, Darren Young and Titus O'Neill....Big Show won't be in it because his character is ruined, he should just be off TV, he hit Dusty, can't come back from that, Rhodes wouldn't want to be on the same team as him......or maybe it's Bryan, Rhodes, Goldust, Ziggler and someone else...I don't know...the fifth person is a mystery at this point.


----------



## krai999

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> if he beats HHH, then he has to be the official DUDE after that...or else him being number 2 after that would just be strange...Cena should retire and only make appearances here and there.












yeah this guy was the face of the company


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Benoit can't touch Bryan's jock strap though.


----------



## krai999

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> Benoit can't touch Bryan's jock strap though.


was benoit the top guy when he had beatened triple h? Was Lesnar the top guy when he beat triple h? My point exactly If he really is the face of the company he has to beat cena without the injury


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

give me a break..Cena didn't use the elbow as an excuse....you saw it...he even said so on Raw....yeah he was injured but he still went through with the match and Bryan wore down the elbow and he ended up kicking him in the face which had nothing to do with the elbow....wow! and then he beats Orton and hasn't lost a match since then....so yes, he's the top guy, for a Bryan fan your'e very skeptical.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^ if Cena wasn't injured can you say that? Bryan got a big lucky break because if Cena wasn't injured it would Cena vs Orton right now (with one triple threat with Bryan). And even if it was Bryan vs Orton for the belt, Cena would be main eventing over them anyways in whatever feud he is in.

So in reality Cena's injury pretty much made Bryan a top guy by default.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

actually, if you read the reports before the summertime, around early June I believe, they said Bryan had a big summer push planned, that was before Cena's injury! so I know it seems like Bryan is the top guy by default, but it seemed to be planned from the get go..I will say that Cena probably would have won if Cena wasn't injured only because they wanted to make Cena look like an actual wrestler, that was what the feud was based upon...the entertainer versus the wrestler....but they gave Bryan the title then took it away and created this chase to drive ratings for the summer without Cena.....Bryan would have gotten the title later on regardless of injury.


----------



## krai999

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> give me a break..Cena didn't use the elbow as an excuse....you saw it...he even said so on Raw....yeah he was injured but he still went through with the match and Bryan wore down the elbow and he ended up kicking him in the face which had nothing to do with the elbow....wow! and then he beats Orton and hasn't lost a match since then....so yes, he's the top guy, for a Bryan fan your'e very skeptical.


but cena marks still use that as an excuse


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

there are Cena marks? from where I sit he gets booed everywhere. and the kids are moving on from him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> give me a break..Cena didn't use the elbow as an excuse....you saw it...he even said so on Raw....yeah he was injured but he still went through with the match and Bryan wore down the elbow and he ended up kicking him in the face which had nothing to do with the elbow....wow! and then he beats Orton and hasn't lost a match since then....so yes, he's the top guy, for a Bryan fan your'e very skeptical.


This is most definitely true. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Bryan beat Cena the cleanest anyone has beaten him, bar Triple H, since he became the top face. Even The Rock beat him "by surprise", but Bryan taunted for several seconds before beating Cena straight up with the busaiku knee in the most dominating fashion imaginable.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i know right? i mean he wears him down telling him to get up and then he keeps kicking him down and telling him to get back up again and then kicking him again, taunting him...then he straight up kicks out of Cena's finisher with not even a break after taking it, just kicks out....blocks the first AA attempt as well..then straight up kicks him in the back of the head, and showboats to the crowd, then knees him in the face...Cena looked like he couldn't match up, that was the point.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I really enjoyed the ending to Raw, imo it breathes new life into this storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if you're Vince or an executive in the front office, are you pleased with Bryan's performance so far?


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So Im lost here why would Triple H get Scott Armstrong to fast count Bryan when he wasnt planning on giving Orton the belt back in the first place? Is he more worried about embarassing Bryan?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

he wanted to make himself look like the good guy by giving the fan's what they wanted, no interference and one on one...then he paid off the ref to make a fast count to make Bryan look bad and so then he could execute his power by stripping him of the title..my question is does it count as a reign? or not?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



superuser1 said:


> So Im lost here why would Triple H get Scott Armstrong to fast count Bryan when he wasnt planning on giving Orton the belt back in the first place? Is he more worried about embarassing Bryan?


Backup plan. If Orton wins do nothing. If he loses fast count it so HHH has a card left to play.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

this may be to obvious to say but as an orton fan.
with the history of hhh, mcmahons and randy.
randy orton only became the 'top' guy , the face , and the wwe champion for only what? a month?
he became a heel (face company) with hhh and now that hhh stripped his title away from him to bryan to give fans a different direction and to give fans what they want.
it really annoyed me. 
daniel has been in the business for what? i dont even know and when did he became so popular all of a sudden? i never heard of him until he started teaming up with kane (who is another favorite of mine). now all of a sudden he's a contender to be the face of the company?
yes he does have great technical wrestling skills but i just dont get it all why he's the fan favorite?,dont understand.
randy may have gotten the champion titles easily because of his name and how his relationship with the corporation is, but that doesnt mean he didnt work hard for it.
so i dont understand why people are hating on him? he's great with his heel turn now and even better after what happened to the miz (he just lacks the punt and then we have the real heel back), that was the orton a lot of people love. and now people are against him because bryan has become the favorite of everybody.

sorry if i pissed anybody off but this is just really bothering me.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

you do know that Randy has buried careers right? He's responsible for Kofi Kingston being in the lower card and he has had two strikes on the wellness policy, has had a bad attitude and felt entitled his whole career, has been protected by management and is basically a prick and everyone thinks so, he has a rep for not talking to anyone in the back just like Michaels did back in the day before he found God.......He was supposed to be the next Cena but he fucked up! He's lucky he's even in this storyline....And Bryan is the opposite, willing to put guys over with no complaints, genuine personality, kids love him because they can relate to his size and vulnerable nature, he is frumpy looking and doesn't apologize for it, looks like a regular every day guy, not a WWE superstar, he's relatable and is a hard worker and doesn't bitch or complain, just does his job and goes about his business...And he's highly respected in the industry..he was the John Cena of the indies, everyone wanted to be him....he gets no love sometimes and it astounds me.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

So when do you think Vince will get back in the story on screen again?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> This is most definitely true. I've said it before and I'll say it again, Bryan beat Cena the cleanest anyone has beaten him, bar Triple H, since he became the top face. Even The Rock beat him "by surprise", but Bryan taunted for several seconds before beating Cena straight up with the busaiku knee in the most dominating fashion imaginable.


Orton has beaten Cena 100% clean without an injury excuse multiple times. That's why I'm still skeptical about Bryan's push, before we know it Cena could return to "save the day".


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Stephanie is a better heel than Hunter.


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This Storyline is the best they have done in years imo. Loving it. 




#Mark said:


> Stephanie is a better heel than Hunter.


No she's not. She gets no reaction half the time, did you see here entrance during dusty segment? No heat at all. 

Triple H _is_ the angle in any case, without him she has no credibility or relevance in this.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



The Buryer said:


> This Storyline is the best they have done in years imo. Loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she's not. She gets no reaction half the time, did you see here entrance during dusty segment? No heat at all.
> 
> Triple H _is_ the angle in any case, without him she has no credibility or relevance in this.


This. To add more to this post, Stephanie has already gone full blown heel and still hardly gets any reaction. While Triple H is only playing a tweener role so far and is still by far the top heel in the company. Imagine him going full blown heel, he will choke bitches for fun.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm thinking now Cody Rhodes will be the traitor, probably at Survivor Series like Angle was in '01.

Yeah, HHH fired him. His family fights for him. Or did HHH really just give him a paid vacation and let him pretend to be the victim, only to come back and betray the others? Always nice to have an inside man and HHH is smart enough to pull it off. I no longer trust Cody.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Stephanie and HHH to me have been brilliant, some of the best heel work I've seen in the past 2-3 years since I've started watching again, they actually make me wanna see them fall and it's the first time in a long time I've had that feeling towards heels. 

Bryan is growing on me and I'm starting to really really enjoy this angle much more now, I just hope they don't drop the ball.


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Slowhand said:


> I'm thinking now Cody Rhodes will be the traitor, probably at Survivor Series like Angle was in '01.
> 
> Yeah, HHH fired him. His family fights for him. Or did HHH really just give him a paid vacation and let him pretend to be the victim, only to come back and betray the others? Always nice to have an inside man and HHH is smart enough to pull it off. I no longer trust Cody.


Cody aligning himself with the corporation would be awesome. I doubt they would do it though.


----------



## insanitydefined

Slowhand said:


> I'm thinking now Cody Rhodes will be the traitor, probably at Survivor Series like Angle was in '01.
> 
> Yeah, HHH fired him. His family fights for him. Or did HHH really just give him a paid vacation and let him pretend to be the victim, only to come back and betray the others? Always nice to have an inside man and HHH is smart enough to pull it off. I no longer trust Cody.


I hope not, it'd just feel like they were turning somebody just to turn them, and Cody only turned face a couple of months ago, so to have him turn back heel this quickly wouldn't make a lot of sense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> Orton has beaten Cena 100% clean without an injury excuse multiple times. That's why I'm still skeptical about Bryan's push, before we know it Cena could return to "save the day".


No he hasn't man. He's beaten him once semi-clean in a HIAC, but Cena had him beat with Orton tapping to the STF, but the ref was knocked down. Nobody, bar HHH, has beaten Cena as clean as Bryan did while he was face of the company.

Also, here's the new Triple H sit down interview with Cole.

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/triple-h-exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole

"We'll all go to hell at some point, but Dusty will be going first..." :trips

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

The 'inside man'/traitor to join the corporation/regime is obviously going to be Miz (not that I would pick him personally), given how less than a week ago there was reports of them turning him back heel and then suddenly Orton 'injures' him and puts him out of action (only to return at Battleground and cost Bryan the title).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I actually think Miz would be the traitor that comes in and cost Bryan another setback. Think about it. Bryan and Miz have a storied past of them going against each other for the most part so Miz wouldn't care as much to align with Bryan. Plus, he's the PERFECT corporate mouthpiece/stooge/employee. Go check his interviews doing media work and tell me you wouldn't want his face punched in every word he speaks. Finally, that attack on Orton will probably make him see the light and wouldn't want to face anymore punishment like that. AKA take the easy, smart way than the hard way.

I don't want Cody turning back heel or else his whole involvement will become diminished, IMO. Keep him face as the crowd seems to finally take notice of him and this angle will MAKE him when he returns. We need top future stars, especially babyfaces to finally break the Cena monopoly. Cody is another.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

BTW, I'm LOVING these Bob Costas/Real Sports-esque interviews with HHH and Cole. It's putting over HHH as that smart yet maniacal heel to a tee.


----------



## AJFanBoy89

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

i am bored with this corporation sl. 

bring in cm punk to make it interesting.


----------



## andromeda_1979

*Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

Anyone else think that this is going to lead to HHH constantly screwing Bryan over and eventually giving himself the belt....setting up HHH vs Bryan Wwe championship.....WM30?


----------



## Kaban

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

im five and wat is dis


----------



## bipartisan101

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

I don't know when they'll have a match, but I think eventually they will and Bryan will get HHH to tap out to the Yes Lock.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

Yes.

Daniel Bryan will win the Royal Rumble challenging the WWE Champion,HHH.He would overcome all the obstacles like Stone Cold did during RTWM in 1999.Eventually,Bryan would win the WWE Championship by making HHH tap out


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

I'll only start taking Bryan seriously when he shaves off that awful shit on his mush. 10/10 wrestler. Scruffy bastard.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

I think that's the logical direction for them to go in. Bryan isn't really feuding with Orton at this point, he's feuding with Hunter. Plus, HHH is playing to his reputation of always inserting himself into storylines and putting himself over in a very self-aware way. Isn't the logical ending to this HHH going even more power mad and somehow crowning himself WWE champion? With Bryan (perhaps with the help of Vince) being the one to put his reign of terror to an end?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

It's really not necessary, but with HHH's ego it's going to happen. Hopefully it's a good match and not a full-on screwjob.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

They will wrestle. It may even be for the WWE Championship. I am hopeful that HHH would put Bryan over. I am fairly certain of one thing: The busaiku knee that has devastated Cena and Orton, HHH will show his superiority to them by kicking out of it. Take that to the bank.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I think that's the logical direction for them to go in. Bryan isn't really feuding with Orton at this point, he's feuding with Hunter. Plus, HHH is playing to his reputation of always inserting himself into storylines and putting himself over in a very self-aware way. Isn't the logical ending to this HHH going even more power mad and somehow crowning himself WWE champion? With Bryan (perhaps with the help of Vince) being the one to put his reign of terror to an end?


That would be a excellent way to put Bryan over, but I don't see it continuing like this until Wrestlemania. There's no way they could drag it on like that for that long.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



THANOS said:


> No he hasn't man. He's beaten him once semi-clean in a HIAC, but Cena had him beat with Orton tapping to the STF, but the ref was knocked down. Nobody, bar HHH, has beaten Cena as clean as Bryan did while he was face of the company.
> 
> Also, here's the new Triple H sit down interview with Cole.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/triple-h-exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole
> 
> "We'll all go to hell at some point, but Dusty will be going first..." :trips
> 
> :mark: :mark:


I forgot about the STF part, it was still a somewhat clean win since it was a no-DQ match, he still beat him two other times clean, once in a triple threat match at WM, & once in a fatal four way match at backlash.

Sheamus once beat him clean too, Ryback got a clean pin on him in the three stages of hell match, & he got Punk to pin him at SS after he shellshocked him so it was a clean loss.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

nope, there was some type of jaded-ness to every one of those matches...that you are conveniently forgetting about.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Daniel Bryan vs HHH*

ha ha to the people that want him to shave.....the WWE wouldn't even let him shave if he wanted to at this point...two of his tee shirts mention Beard on them.....wouldn't that defeat the purpose of his new gimmick if he shaved? come on now haters!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Did the definition of clean change? The second you add qualifiers, it's not clean. Bryan beat Cena clean. Refer to that if you need to see what clean means.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Old_Skool said:


> The 'inside man'/traitor to join the corporation/regime is obviously going to be Miz (not that I would pick him personally), given how less than a week ago there was reports of them turning him back heel and then suddenly Orton 'injures' him and puts him out of action (only to return at Battleground and cost Bryan the title).


Perhaps, but it doesn't make any sense. With Cody, he can say his firing was always part of the plan. What is Miz's excuse?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Maybe I'm forgetting something, but one of those matches ended with a clean pin after a punt.

The two Ryback pins were completely clean with no excuses to fall back on (eg. Injury)

EDIT: Batista also got a clean win after two Batista bombs.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

HE'S COMING!

*It was also noted on last night's Wrestling Observer Radio that Shawn Michaels is scheduled to return to RAW in the next few weeks.*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0917/565661/wwe-champion-to-be-crowned-at-battleground/


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***










Kofi on the left clutching his gut hahah


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Who's behind RVD? Was that Ryder? I knew there was someone else in there but couldn't recall. Not sure why he would come down there, has he even had an altercation with the Shield or Orton?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^ thats Justin Gabriel.

well Ryder did have one match with The Shield, when he teamed with Khali & Gabriel back in March I believe


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



> Stipulations are expected to be added to Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton and Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio at WWE's Battleground pay-per-view. There's talk of Bryan vs. Orton being an Iron Man match. That would allow WWE to do another indecisive finish, leading to Hell In a Cell where there could be a definitive winner once and for all.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


If it's going to be an Iron Man match, then how long will it be for? I doubt WWE does another hour long match again (would be great if they did), so maybe 30 minute time limit?


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

One hour Bryan/Orton match? Well if Cena/Orton had a good IM match 4 years ago, I think that Bryan can manage that 2


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

lol @ only being able to see Ryder's arm. 

Bryan wrestling for an hour is never a bad idea even against someone like Orton.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

all I know is that Orton/Bryan saga needs to end at Hell In A Cell. Doing it again at Suvivor Series, 4 times in a row is over kill. 5 on 5 with those two being last still is overkill. 

Come Survivor Series they should do one in a title match and one in the traditional Surivor Series match. Hunter will most likely start putting himself in the ring at SS, but I wonder if he is wasted against Big Show or they actually start Bryan vs Hunter (one on one or 5 on 5 traditional match)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan has to lose a pay per view match or he'll end up being considered Super Bryan lol an iron man match? man if that's true i'm in Heaven, i've been waiting for that..the guy can wrestle all night long, I hope its an hour long match...Orton will probably win though or it'll be a draw or something to that effect....but in an hour long match Bryan can show off his whole move set and I really hope he uses the Cattle Mutilation at least once.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

An iron man match? damn, that should be great. Reckon it'll end up a draw with Bryan having Orton in the 'Yes' lock as the time elapses (leaving the title as vacated and dragging it out to HIAC for the 'blow off').


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

or they can have one of the Shield members come out and put their finger on Orton and he'll win the title with a disqualification.....lame but it would be effective and cause tons upon tons of heat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> or they can have one of the Shield members come out and put their finger on Orton and he'll win the title with a disqualification.....lame but it would be effective and cause tons upon tons of heat.


Bryan has the cardio to really go for an hour.Personally, I wish it were against Cesaro, but I'm sure Randy and Bryan will put on something special. Orton enjoys working with Bryan and they need an iconic match against one another to really take the feud to the next level.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

hopefully with some blood involved..make this the old Danielson/McGuinness retread from the early 2000's lol


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> or they can have one of the Shield members come out and put their finger on Orton and he'll win the title with a disqualification.....lame but it would be effective and cause tons upon tons of heat.


Remember the Fingerpoke of Doom? That was possibly the worst idea ever made in the history of wrestling, and you actually think an idea similar to that would work? No thanks, it didn't work back then and it won't work now.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Old_Skool said:


> An iron man match? damn, that should be great. Reckon it'll end up a draw with Bryan having Orton in the 'Yes' lock as the time elapses (leaving the title as vacated and dragging it out to HIAC for the 'blow off').


I could see how that would delay crowning a WWE Champion, but it'd be the second pay-per-view in a row that Orton would come out looking weaker than he should do.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

not the finger poke of doom....but in an ironman man match, if a person comes in and interferes on your behalf you get disqualified and lose a fall.....so say Ambrose goes in and just touches Orton lightly, and then leaves, that's a disqualification, then Orton wins the title with just a minute to go or whatnot in the hour time limit.....the finger poke of doom is if Orton had a match with Ambrose, and obviously that's not happening.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-09-16/the-miz-injured-by-randy-orton-on-raw-26149162



> Thursday, Sept. 19 update
> Despite his injuries, The Miz is refusing to miss WWE Live Events this weekend and will continue competing.


update on THe Miz 'injury' suffered by Orton.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

but he's still off tv for a reason, they never said though.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> but he's still off tv for a reason, they never said though.


not sure he taking time off or something? He said he isn't getting married till sometime Feburary. Unless he is filming a movie don't see him taking that much time off.


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Slowhand said:


> Who's behind RVD? Was that Ryder? I knew there was someone else in there but couldn't recall. Not sure why he would come down there, has he even had an altercation with the Shield or Orton?


It's Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Storyline is still tremendous for me. The Stephanie and Dusty promo from Raw is a top 5 segment this year for my money. Brilliant stuff. Every week they create a new hook to watch. I'm loving it. It also doesn't hurt that we have Trips GOAT'ing every week. Obviously there'll be ups and downs along the way but yeah, I'll go ahead and say that foregoing some major dropping of the ball this is definitely one of, if not, THE best, storyline(s) WWE have had in years. It's just fucking brilliant really.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

and some people are thinking it'll get nixed because of Summerslam, they're delusional.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm just hoping they can make it to Wrestlemania without losing the momentum. If the plan is Bryan (as Vince's rep) vs HHH for control of the company at Mania, they have to keep the momentum for another 6 months and given WWE's booking the last few years, that will be very hard to do. It's definitely possible though and I doubt Triple H will let it fail.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

it won't fail, trust it! its awesome. the last three Raws have increased ratings week to week.


----------



## Biast

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Headliner said:


> I'm just hoping they can make it to Wrestlemania without losing the momentum. If the plan is Bryan (as Vince's rep) vs HHH for control of the company at Mania,* they have to keep the momentum for another 6 months* and given WWE's booking the last few years, that will be very hard to do. It's definitely possible though and I doubt Triple H will let it fail.


It would be a surprise of they can keep it up untill HIAC. Six months? Are you out of your mind? :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

okay Biast, what would you like the WWE to do? you obviously aren't entertained by the current product, so what do you suggest they do?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Not sure what's wrong with my post.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

If they keep doing dumb shit like at NoC with the ending, then this story won't be able to sustain interest, I believe. They could conceivably make it to WM, but pulling out new tricks to keep it going...I'm sorry but I don't have the faith in this company to do that, anymore. At one time, I did. However, they've made way too many giant mistakes in crucial storylines over the past few years for me to truly believe they can do it. Brock losing his first match, Rock vs Cena twice, Summer of Punk getting ruined within a month, the Nexus becoming Cena's jobbers, Ryback-the eternal loser...these were all big stories or guys that could have meant something, and everything was messed up. They haven't given me any reason to have faith, at least in the current era.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Starbuck said:


> Storyline is still tremendous for me. The Stephanie and Dusty promo from Raw is a top 5 segment this year for my money. Brilliant stuff. Every week they create a new hook to watch. I'm loving it. It also doesn't hurt that we have Trips GOAT'ing every week. Obviously there'll be ups and downs along the way but yeah, I'll go ahead and say that foregoing some major dropping of the ball this is definitely one of, if not, THE best, storyline(s) WWE have had in years. It's just fucking brilliant really.


I agree fully with this, I haven't enjoyed the product this much in a long time.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Man this is getting bad quick. You got HHH confused on what he actually wants I mean the guy put the Shield in a 3 vs 11 handicap match I mean isn't he suppose to protect his henchmen? You got Bryan always kicking the Shield's ass they're not even a threat to him anymore. You got Orton who's just there. They need to pick this up I feel like creative is running out of ideas.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

STEPH MASSACRED MIZ my GOD. 

This angle got Cody MAD over thou. and is getting the undercard some nice shine, which is good.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

RAW was baffling to me. I'm really not sure what they're tried to accomplish tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> STEPH MASSACRED MIZ my GOD.
> 
> This angle got Cody MAD over thou. and is getting the undercard some nice shine, which is good.


Like Bryan, Cody's going to come out of this angle smelling like roses. Miz looks like he'll benefit from the angle too to be fair although I don't think so many here are happy about that. But this is the way WWE seem to be going. Bryan, Miz and Rhodes seem to be the guys getting the biggest rubs from this angle (as well as The Shield ofc)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



superuser1 said:


> Man this is getting bad quick. You got HHH confused on what he actually wants I mean the guy put the Shield in a 3 vs 11 handicap match I mean isn't he suppose to protect his henchmen? You got Bryan always kicking the Shield's ass they're not even a threat to him anymore. You got Orton who's just there. They need to pick this up I feel like creative is running out of ideas.


I think the idea is that they used The Shield as sacrificial lambs in order to quell any further rebellion, which plays very well into their heel character. They were also trying to divert the unanimous support for Bryan the superstars had by playing it off like it was about Shield. HHH and Steph did this very well. However, the commentary needs to emphasise this and I don't think they did that well enough.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Again, the angle is suffering from the issue of being very repetitive at the end of the shows. I didn't watch Smackdown, but assuming it also ended with Bryan on top, this is like the 5th or so consecutive time we've seen it. Same problem for the first few weeks, just now it's the opposite side dominating. I suppose the good thing is Orton is doing his own thing right now outside of the main events that's keeping him looking strong, but again, it's getting repetitive. 

The HHH/Steph stuff has also been getting a bit boring. I mean, the HHH/Cole WWE.com segments are great and all, but on Raw I didn't even pay attention to the opening segment for most of it. The Steph/Miz/Show segment also wasn't exactly keeping my interest either (although Miz did a good job before she came out). I don't know... it's starting to feel like they're on auto-pilot for the time being, probably at least until Battleground.

Honestly, I feel this angle started way too early and/or they're trying to drag it out for too long. Not to mention the fact it gets three segments a night is getting a bit tiring as well imo. Maybe I'm being too picky, but the angle has lost quite a bit of steam last night for me. Of course it could quickly gain it back next week with some great segments, but nothing from last night got me to look forward to next week, from this angle and the Punk/Heyman angle. Actually it's funny how far both have dropped for me since Night of Champions.

On the positive side of this angle though, loving how over Bryan has gotten off of it, love that Cody is going to be a major player coming off it if he's utilized correctly, and I've actually been enjoying Orton again... well not necessarily his match with RVD, but rather the beatdowns he's been giving and even his promo on SD was pretty good and his best in a while. Loving those elements of this.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

^I think right now WWE are going with momentum-based finishes to the shows. But as you say, it's getting repetitive so they'll probably need to do some back and forth after Battleground through Hell In A Cell and through to Survivor Series (which is presumably where the angle as we know it ends).


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if it ends at Survivor Series, then how else are they going to keep the viewers attention moving forward? this should have been a six month angle, but if it ends in November, then what? hopefully Bryan is champion...but does Triple H get into the ring with Bryan and put him over? or do they just move on? they have to end the angle somehow, and Bryan has to get over or it was just a waste...so does he face Triple H? because they need to explain how all of a sudden Triple H decides to get off of TV and move on from Bryan..it can't just end anticlimactically.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I think the Orton/Bryan feud ends at the RR, then they can go:

- Bryan vs HHH for the WWE championship, although some people might not like a part-timer main eventing another WM.

- Bryan vs Cena, but a lot of people are sick of Cena main eventing WM every year.

- Bryan vs Punk, it happened last year so a lot of people would hate to see yet another rematch main event WM.

- Bryan vs Orton, people would be sick & tired of seeing the same main event for eight months.

I don't see Sheamus main eventing WM, so the only choice is for the match to be a triple threat match.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I think the idea is that they used The Shield as sacrificial lambs in order to quell any further rebellion.


This pretty much. HHH just hide behind them for now.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Slightly Off-topic,didn't know where to post this,so posting it here:


The GOAT's recent tweet to Step and Trips:

"*@StephMcMahon Happy Birthday boss lady! Hugs to the girls and grunting John Wayne hug to Trip.*"

http://www.sescoops.com/rock-tweets...ks-rhodes-family-angle-hhh-promotes-dvd/87130


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This is still far and away the best storyline on the show and the best storyline they've had in quite awhile. It's not perfect, but it's still plenty interesting and is still incorporating alot of different guys (Bryan, Orton, Shield, Cody, Miz, Show). Nothing else on the show is even half as good as this.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

too bad it is rumored to end in Late October early November....Triple H needs to get his. I'm surprised he hasnt' let anyone own him yet.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The repetitiveness of this Daniel Bryan vs Corporation storyline is really starting to become evident. For more than a month now, the booking of RAW and Smackdown each week has been pretty much the same.

Triple H cuts a promo to start the show, Randy Orton defeats a midcard babyface in the second hour, and Daniel Bryan wins a supposedly "against the odds" situation with relative ease.

Despite this, the most frustrating aspect of the booking is the inability to deviate from the one-sided momentum in the feud.

From the night Orton won the title, he was booked to stand tall over Bryan at the end for seven straight shows, including Summerslam, three RAW's and three Smackdown's.

Since that time, Bryan has been booked to stand tall at the end of six straight shows, including Night of Champions, three RAW's and two Smackdown's.

Basically, the creative team began by making the heel stable look really strong, then took a page out of the John Cena booking by making the top face go on a massive tear at the expense of the previously mentioned heel stable.

And yet through it all, Triple H seems to be perfectly fine with Bryan taking out the Shield each week. He's displayed no sign of frustration at his inability to put Bryan away. More importantly, he doesn't appear to be backing Orton any more. So what exactly is his MO?

Is anybody else feeling like the creative team is losing control of this whole storyline?


----------



## truk83

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The first problem with this is, and always will be Randy Orton. He is hardly the heel he used to be 7-8 years ago. Being the other half of this feud will keep it boring, or stale. Luckily for the WWE Daniel Bryan is fucking popular, and well deserved. Bryan put himself over, and I hardly think the WWE really had much say in that other than putting him on live television each week. He doesn't have the size, the look, or even the greatest catchphrases, but what he does week to week works very well. Bryan gets the fans going, and let me point this out. When Orton was a "face" when do you remember the crowd going this nuts? Never. Why? Because Orton is beyond stale. Randy was never able to get the crowd that involved ever as a face.

Also we have to keep in mind that HHH is the GOAT heel so that keeps this angle a bit relevant. Bryan, and HHH completely take on what the others lack in charisma, story telling, and character depth. Looking back on this angle it should have been Damien Sandow in Randy's place. No, Sandow isn't a former multiple time WHC, and WWE champion. He is the future of the company, and easily one of the best heels on the roster today. Sandow has no previous connection with HHH like Randy which completely ruined their alliance in my opinion. We could have had beard vs beard with Sandow, and Bryan. Damien has been with this company a long time, and I think his dues have been paid. Sandow should have won the WWE title MITB, and not have wrestled in the WHC MITB match.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

I want to see Bryan face someone else other than fucking Shield every week.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The last segment on RAW was off the chain. High energy and that crowd, phew.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

i wish we had WF in the attitude era

"jesus christ its been two months, how long are they gonna drag austin vs vince out. all austin does is beat everyone and stun them seriously give marc mero a push"


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



truk83 said:


> The first problem with this is, and always will be Randy Orton. He is hardly the heel he used to be 7-8 years ago. Being the other half of this feud will keep it boring, or stale. Luckily for the WWE Daniel Bryan is fucking popular, and well deserved. Bryan put himself over, and I hardly think the WWE really had much say in that other than putting him on live television each week. He doesn't have the size, the look, or even the greatest catchphrases, but what he does week to week works very well. Bryan gets the fans going, and let me point this out. When Orton was a "face" when do you remember the crowd going this nuts? Never. Why? Because Orton is beyond stale. Randy was never able to get the crowd that involved ever as a face.
> 
> Also we have to keep in mind that HHH is the GOAT heel so that keeps this angle a bit relevant. Bryan, and HHH completely take on what the others lack in charisma, story telling, and character depth. Looking back on this angle it should have been Damien Sandow in Randy's place. No, Sandow isn't a former multiple time WHC, and WWE champion. He is the future of the company, and easily one of the best heels on the roster today. Sandow has no previous connection with HHH like Randy which completely ruined their alliance in my opinion. We could have had beard vs beard with Sandow, and Bryan. Damien has been with this company a long time, and I think his dues have been paid. Sandow should have won the WWE title MITB, and not have wrestled in the WHC MITB match.


Thanks for ignoring the point of the thread and going off on a tangent that has nothing to do with the initial post. Really appreciate it.

As to your point, you propose replacing one of the best ring workers, most over guys on the roster (heel or face) and established main eventers with a guy that doesn't have anywhere near the connection with the crowd or the success to justify placing him in the top heel spot in the biggest storyline in years. And this is logical, how?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

OP is clearly unbiased on this issue, as can be seen from his signature and avatar


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



ReDREDD said:


> OP is clearly unbiased on this issue, as can be seen from his signature and avatar


Did you even read my original post? My point was not how Orton or the Corporation was being booked. It is the booking of each show in regards to the repetitiveness. Having Orton go over 7 shows in a row, then Bryan going over 6 shows in a row. It's lazy, unimaginative on-the-fly booking.

I suppose if I had a soccer sig or avatar, that would make my opinion more valid?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> BUT BUT BUT RANDY ISNT CHAMPPPP
> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> :$:$:$:$:$:$:$


I know OP
we're going to get through this

Just see what happens at battle ground before you go writing Vince a strongly worded letter 
I doubt Orton loses cleanly , he'd throw a hissy fit backstage


----------



## Steve-a-maniac

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The creative team may have made a few minor booking mistakes since the beginning of this angle, but IMO it's still far better than anything they have presented in years. Add in the fact that Cena is not yet involved in this storyline in any way, and I am one happy camper. As long as it continues to keep me interested and entertained, I'll remain happy.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

I haven't liked this angle from the start. The heels should have completely obliterated Bryan & the superfriends all the way until Wrestlemania where someone can get vengeance (preferably Ziggler or Rhodes, Bryan is ass). 

Orton is fine as a heel, but the problem is the "Viper" gimmick is awful. He was much more entertaining as a heel in 02-05 as a "Legend Killer." The gimmick might be midcard but he doesn't need the whole gimmick, just the cocky attitude. He was good and he fucking knew it. That's something that heels other than CM Punk & the shield just don't have. They're all cowards. They should be booked to look practically invincible like HHH in 1999/2000. That's how you make a credible heel,let him run through everyone. 

Now Bryan is a 2 time WWE champion because simply handing the title to someone else = reign. I find it ridiculous. The viewers are plummeting and with Monday night football I don't see this angle getting any better


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> Did you even read my original post? My point was not how Orton or the Corporation was being booked. It is the booking of each show in regards to the repetitiveness. Having Orton go over 7 shows in a row, then Bryan going over 6 shows in a row. It's lazy, unimaginative on-the-fly booking.
> 
> I suppose if I had a soccer sig or avatar, that would make my opinion more valid?


There's a lot of nitpicking going on with this storyline. Do yourself a favor, think back to the not so distant past when John Cena was closing Raw by covering Michael Cole in BBQ Sauce. Or when Curtis Axel was ending Raw with countout victories. 

You can poke holes in anything the WWE does, but for now, I'm content because this is the best thing the WWE has done since the middle of 2011.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

Maybe OP should move onto something that is more fitting of his intellectual capacity.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I know OP
> we're going to get through this
> 
> Just see what happens at battle ground before you go writing Vince a strongly worded letter
> I doubt Orton loses cleanly , he'd throw a hissy fit backstage


At what point did I say that my problem was that Orton wasn't champ? FFS, do you guys even bother to read these posts and you're just ignorant or do you just like to be assholes? If you don't have anything meaningful to bring to the discussion, why bother?


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



truk83 said:


> The first problem with this is, and always will be Randy Orton. He is hardly the heel he used to be 7-8 years ago. Being the other half of this feud will keep it boring, or stale. Luckily for the WWE Daniel Bryan is fucking popular, and well deserved. Bryan put himself over, and I hardly think the WWE really had much say in that other than putting him on live television each week. He doesn't have the size, the look, or even the greatest catchphrases, but what he does week to week works very well. Bryan gets the fans going, and let me point this out. When Orton was a "face" when do you remember the crowd going this nuts? Never. Why? Because Orton is beyond stale. Randy was never able to get the crowd that involved ever as a face.
> 
> Also we have to keep in mind that HHH is the GOAT heel so that keeps this angle a bit relevant. Bryan, and HHH completely take on what the others lack in charisma, story telling, and character depth. Looking back on this angle it should have been Damien Sandow in Randy's place. No, Sandow isn't a former multiple time WHC, and WWE champion. He is the future of the company, and easily one of the best heels on the roster today. Sandow has no previous connection with HHH like Randy which completely ruined their alliance in my opinion. We could have had beard vs beard with Sandow, and Bryan. Damien has been with this company a long time, and I think his dues have been paid. Sandow should have won the WWE title MITB, and not have wrestled in the WHC MITB match.


God Sandow has no credibility at all, the NOC buy rate wouldn't even crack 100k with Sandow in Orton spot. We get it, you like Sandow and think hes great but hes no where near WWE title level yet.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> I haven't liked this angle from the start. The heels should have completely obliterated Bryan & the superfriends all the way until Wrestlemania where someone can get vengeance (preferably Ziggler or Rhodes, Bryan is ass).
> 
> Orton is fine as a heel, but the problem is the "Viper" gimmick is awful. He was much more entertaining as a heel in 02-05 as a "Legend Killer." The gimmick might be midcard but he doesn't need the whole gimmick, just the cocky attitude. He was good and he fucking knew it. That's something that heels other than CM Punk & the shield just don't have. They're all cowards. They should be booked to look practically invincible like HHH in 1999/2000. That's how you make a credible heel,let him run through everyone.
> 
> Now Bryan is a 2 time WWE champion because simply handing the title to someone else = reign. I find it ridiculous. *The viewers are plummeting and with Monday night football* I don't see this angle getting any better


Just to let you know, the past 3 weeks of ratings have produced WWE's highest Neilson rating average since 2009.



> first 3 weeks up against football last 5 years
> 
> 2013
> september 9......2.91
> september 16.....2.96
> september 23.....2.82
> *Average..........2.90*:dazzler :HHH2 rton2 :heyman6 unk7
> 
> 2012
> september 10.....2.89
> september 17.....2.86
> september 22.....2.72
> *Average..........2.82*:cena4
> 
> 2011
> september 12.....2.72
> September 19.....3.01
> September 26.....2.93
> *Average..........2.89*:cena4
> 
> 2010
> september 12.....3.02
> september 20.....2.8
> september 27.....2.75
> *Average..........2.86*:cena4
> 
> 2009
> september 14.....3.4
> september 21.....3.1
> september 28.....3.1
> *Average..........3.20*


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

Just so you knew the Nielson ratings change every year. There are significantly LESS actual viewers than the last few years.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> The repetitiveness of this Daniel Bryan vs Corporation storyline is really starting to become evident. For more than a month now, the booking of RAW and Smackdown each week has been pretty much the same.
> 
> Triple H cuts a promo to start the show, Randy Orton defeats a midcard babyface in the second hour, and Daniel Bryan wins a supposedly "against the odds" situation with relative ease.
> 
> Despite this, the most frustrating aspect of the booking is the inability to deviate from the one-sided momentum in the feud.
> 
> From the night Orton won the title, he was booked to stand tall over Bryan at the end for seven straight shows, including Summerslam, three RAW's and three Smackdown's.
> 
> Since that time, Bryan has been booked to stand tall at the end of six straight shows, including Night of Champions, three RAW's and two Smackdown's.
> 
> Basically, the creative team began by making the heel stable look really strong, then took a page out of the John Cena booking by making the top face go on a massive tear at the expense of the previously mentioned heel stable.
> 
> And yet through it all, Triple H seems to be perfectly fine with Bryan taking out the Shield each week. He's displayed no sign of frustration at his inability to put Bryan away. More importantly, he doesn't appear to be backing Orton any more. So what exactly is his MO?
> 
> Is anybody else feeling like the creative team is losing control of this whole storyline?


Do you want him to keep getting beat every single week? C'mon, it would get stale. People were complaining about how he was getting screwed every single week, hell some parents had even emailed WWE bitching about the angle before NOC and now you're saying he wins with relative ease? The heels would eventually get their comeuppance. 

Orton is Bryan's main adversary not The Shield. I don't remember Bryan getting much better of him at all. He's becoming more vicious now as well. There's a lot left in this feud IMO. RELAX.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> Just so you knew the Nielson ratings change every year. There are significantly LESS actual viewers than the last few years.


Yes they change yearly because there's significantly less viewers watching ALL of television, since they have access to watch what they miss online. This doesn't change the fact that a higher percentage of the measured viewers is watching RAW this football season in comparison to the past 4 years.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



Abk™ said:


> Do you want him to keep getting beat every single week? C'mon, it would get stale. People were complaining about how he was getting screwed every single week, hell some parents had even emailed WWE bitching about the angle before NOC and now you're saying he wins with relative ease? The heels would eventually get their comeuppance someday.
> 
> Orton is Bryan's main adversary not The Shield. I don't remember Bryan getting much better of him at all. He's becoming more vicious now as well. There's a lot left in this feud IMO. RELAX.


Once again, please read the original post properly. At no point did I complain that Bryan is beating "my boy" or any of that shit. All I'm asking for is a little variety in the way the show is booked, because it sure feels like I'm watching the same episode every week. If that includes Bryan beating Orton, so be it. But don't give me the same goddamn booking six shows in a row. It's beyond frustrating.


----------



## guardplay320

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



Abk™;24355209 said:


> Do you want him to keep getting beat every single week? C'mon, it would get stale. People were complaining about how he was getting screwed every single week, hell some parents had even emailed WWE bitching about the angle before NOC and now you're saying he wins with relative ease? The heels would eventually get their comeuppance.
> 
> Orton is Bryan's main adversary not The Shield. I don't remember Bryan getting much better of him at all. He's becoming more vicious now as well. There's a lot left in this feud IMO. RELAX.


Exactly - somebody who gets it. Bryan might have gotten the best of the Shield a few times, but he has barely gotten to Orton (the PPV and maybe one RAW?) and hasn't gotten to HHH at all. If they kept going back and forth then momentum wouldn't be there for either the heels or the faces and the story would be a cluster-f. The story makes sense. If after being stripped of the title, Bryan was continually beat down and showed no fight, they would start losing the crowd. There has to be a little bit of give and take, and the give hasn't resulted in a Bryan title reign or him getting to HHH, the ultimate goal.

As someone else said, the writing may not be perfect, but this is the best storyline that WWE has had in quite awhile and the crowds are eating it up, even if you aren't. "Best for business"


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



THANOS said:


> Yes they change yearly because there's significantly less viewers watching ALL of television, since they have access to watch what they miss online. This doesn't change the fact that a higher percentage of the measured viewers is watching RAW this football season in comparison to the past 4 years.


Your logic is flawed and doesn't pertain to the OT. Sure the "percentage" might be higher until next week when it probably won't, but I'm sure that the WWE would care more about the actual amount of viewers. More viewers = more potential merchandise sales. I'm going to find out Monday night football viewership from the past few years and then we'll see if the actual number of viewers has changed. 

For an angle that's supposed to be the hottest thing going it sure isn't drawing a whole lot of fans. The fact of the matter is the only thing over about Bryan is the Yes/No chant, which anyone can do.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> Your logic is flawed and doesn't pertain to the OT. Sure the "percentage" might be higher until next week when it probably won't, but I'm sure that the WWE would care more about the actual amount of viewers. More viewers = more potential merchandise sales. I'm going to find out Monday night football viewership from the past few years and then we'll see if the actual number of viewers has changed.
> 
> For an angle that's supposed to be the hottest thing going it sure isn't drawing a whole lot of fans. The fact of the matter is the only thing over about Bryan is the Yes/No chant, which anyone can do.


More bullshit, and you're resorting to the lamest argument detractors throw at Bryan saying the chants are over and not him fpalm. Do you wear earplugs every RAW and PPV, when the fans CLEARLY and LOUDLY chant "Daniel Bryan" in every segment he's in? How about we look over at Del Rio who tries to get the fans to chant "Si!" with him as a copy of Bryan, and the fans no sell him? How about Sheamus who tried to steal Bryan's Yes! chants as well to the same response?


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

I suppose if my post had stated that Daniel Bryan is GOAT and quoted "Yes" a whole bunch of times, you guys would have something meaningful to say. But when there's an intellectual topic that requires an open mind, then it's much easier to bash the OP with claims of bias and completely ignore the whole point of the thread. Well done, guys.


----------



## guardplay320

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> I suppose if my post had stated that Daniel Bryan is GOAT and quoted "Yes" a whole bunch of times, you guys would have something meaningful to say. But when there's an intellectual topic that requires an open mind, then it's much easier to bash the OP with claims of bias and completely ignore the whole point of the thread. Well done, guys.


Some of us have actually addressed the point of the thread, but if you choose to focus on those who didn't and went off on a tangent, maybe those in glass houses shouldn't be throwing stones.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> I suppose if my post had stated that Daniel Bryan is GOAT and quoted "Yes" a whole bunch of times, you guys would have something meaningful to say. But when there's an intellectual topic that requires an open mind, then it's much easier to bash the OP with claims of bias and completely ignore the whole point of the thread. Well done, guys.


Well I responded intellectually, then the Bryan fans always come. You can't really blame them though. They're all between the age of 8-16 so they're incapable of intelligent conversation.

To get back on topic, as I stated in the ratings thread, the show won't improve until December. The WWE doesn't care about character development until Royal Rumble / Wrestlemania season. This angle isn't drawing any new viewers, it's just keeping what little they have left. Unless Vince is 100% out of the picture I don't see the booking improving. A trainwreck Vince Russo show might be better.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> The repetitiveness of this Daniel Bryan vs Corporation storyline is really starting to become evident. For more than a month now, the booking of RAW and Smackdown each week has been pretty much the same.
> 
> Triple H cuts a promo to start the show, Randy Orton defeats a midcard babyface in the second hour, and Daniel Bryan wins a supposedly "against the odds" situation with relative ease.
> 
> Despite this, the most frustrating aspect of the booking is the inability to deviate from the one-sided momentum in the feud.
> 
> From the night Orton won the title, he was booked to stand tall over Bryan at the end for seven straight shows, including Summerslam, three RAW's and three Smackdown's.
> 
> *Since that time, Bryan has been booked to stand tall at the end of six straight shows, including Night of Champions, three RAW's and two Smackdown's.*


Well, we know why this ended up happening. People kept complaining about Bryan getting beat down, so it was only natural that they would let him stand victorious. 



> Basically, the creative team began by making the heel stable look really strong, then took a page out of the John Cena booking by making the top face go on a massive tear at the expense of the previously mentioned heel stable.
> 
> *And yet through it all, Triple H seems to be perfectly fine with Bryan taking out the Shield each week. He's displayed no sign of frustration at his inability to put Bryan away. More importantly, he doesn't appear to be backing Orton any more. So what exactly is his MO?*
> 
> Is anybody else feeling like the creative team is losing control of this whole storyline?


Of course Triple H is fine with The Shield getting beat up each week, it's not him taking the beatings. It's their job to take those beatings because that is what henchmen do.

Triple H chose Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE because he saw what Randy Orton was capable of, when at his peak. To him, Randy Orton is not living up to his expectations, so he is refusing to reward him or voiding their arrangement for the time being. That's all it is.

Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.

People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.

Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few. 

People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.


----------



## MikeTO

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

Eh, kids these days have no patience.
OP, please go to Be the booker section and try book this Corporation storyline without repating.


----------



## murasaki00

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

I agree with the OP. I like the angle of Bryan being the underdog and fighting "the corporation" but, I've been waiting for some huge plot twist or something to really shock me and keep me interested. And so far I haven't seen that.


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> Did you even read my original post? My point was not how Orton or the Corporation was being booked. It is the booking of each show in regards to the repetitiveness. Having Orton go over 7 shows in a row, then Bryan going over 6 shows in a row. It's lazy, unimaginative on-the-fly booking.
> 
> I suppose if I had a soccer sig or avatar, that would make my opinion more valid?



orton has been garbage throughout the feud. I dont think heck Santino could have done a better job.
Sandow would be a huge upgrade.


6 weeks of rolde reversal or not its best for Orton to get quickly buried into the mid-card and stay there and get destroyed and a new strong entertaining heel to come up.

Only this can save this feud. Orton is single handedly destroying this by Boreton


----------



## guardplay320

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



murasaki00 said:


> I agree with the OP. I like the angle of Bryan being the underdog and fighting "the corporation" but, I've been waiting for some huge plot twist or something to really shock me and keep me interested. And so far I haven't seen that.


See the post above yours.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> Well I responded intellectually, then the Bryan fans always come. You can't really blame them though. They're all between the age of 8-16 so they're incapable of intelligent conversation.
> 
> To get back on topic, as I stated in the ratings thread, the show won't improve until December. The WWE doesn't care about character development until Royal Rumble / Wrestlemania season. This angle isn't drawing any new viewers, it's just keeping what little they have left. Unless Vince is 100% out of the picture I don't see the booking improving. A trainwreck Vince Russo show might be better.


It wasn't your post that I was referring to, but thanks for being upfront.



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, we know why this ended up happening. People kept complaining about Bryan getting beat down, so it was only natural that they would let him stand victorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Triple H is fine with The Shield getting beat up each week, it's not him taking the beatings. It's their job to take those beatings because that is what henchmen do.
> 
> Triple H chose Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE because he saw what Randy Orton was capable of, when at his peak. To him, Randy Orton is not living up to his expectations, so he is refusing to reward him or voiding their arrangement for the time being. That's all it is.
> 
> Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.
> 
> People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.
> 
> Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few.
> 
> People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.


Now this post I can respect. It actually brings something to the conversation and has a point other than "wrestler A sucks". Well done.



MikeTO said:


> Eh, kids these days have no patience.
> OP, please go to Be the booker section and try book this Corporation storyline without repating.


This not so much. How about you stop patronizing me and contribute something to the thread?


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



truk83 said:


> The first problem with this is, and always will be Randy Orton. He is hardly the heel he used to be 7-8 years ago. Being the other half of this feud will keep it boring, or stale. Luckily for the WWE Daniel Bryan is fucking popular, and well deserved. Bryan put himself over, and I hardly think the WWE really had much say in that other than putting him on live television each week. He doesn't have the size, the look, or even the greatest catchphrases, but what he does week to week works very well. Bryan gets the fans going, and let me point this out. When Orton was a "face" when do you remember the crowd going this nuts? Never. Why? Because Orton is beyond stale. Randy was never able to get the crowd that involved ever as a face.
> 
> Also we have to keep in mind that HHH is the GOAT heel so that keeps this angle a bit relevant. Bryan, and HHH completely take on what the others lack in charisma, story telling, and character depth. Looking back on this angle it should have been Damien Sandow in Randy's place. No, Sandow isn't a former multiple time WHC, and WWE champion. He is the future of the company, and easily one of the best heels on the roster today. Sandow has no previous connection with HHH like Randy which completely ruined their alliance in my opinion. We could have had beard vs beard with Sandow, and Bryan. Damien has been with this company a long time, and I think his dues have been paid. Sandow should have won the WWE title MITB, and not have wrestled in the WHC MITB match.


Its okay to dislike a wrestler but your blatant hate is obvious here. Randy was never able to get the crowd that involved ever as a face? Wait what? You seem to forget the crowd was the reason they were forced to turn him face in the first place. During his early face run back in 2010 he was outpopping the whole roster without argument so much that they rushed and threw the title on him at NOC which hurt his momentum in the long run. Even last year when he was stuck in midcard hell he was still outpopping everyone besides CM Punk and later that year Daniel Bryan. To say Orton wasn't over as a face is just plain I don't even know what to say.


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The faces have no motivation. The faces are all grouped together and they all think in unison as of they're one person. Heels are pretty much the same. Why is the title not back on randy? In all they feel like ponds rather than knights and horses. 

The only people benefitting are the McMahons. Getting the most speaking time and overall the centerpiece of the show. Even randy is not even champion anymore. Considering wwe only does 2 storylines a year its a huge waste.


----------



## murasaki00

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



guardplay320 said:


> See the post above yours.


The post about booking a show without "Repating".


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> The repetitiveness of this Daniel Bryan vs Corporation storyline is really starting to become evident. For more than a month now, the booking of RAW and Smackdown each week has been pretty much the same.


There a been a few similarities in the shows, but they always end on logical conclusions to build up suspense for the next show. But hey, look at Austin/McMahon angle and all the repetitive stuff they did. Sometimes wrestling is repetitive, but it supposed to be like that because you can't have everything all at once.



> Triple H cuts a promo to start the show, Randy Orton defeats a midcard babyface in the second hour, and Daniel Bryan wins a supposedly "against the odds" situation with relative ease.


The promo at the start of the show is used to build up to that night's main event. It's only natural for HHH to start the show off, to give some insight. Randy Orton is being protected, and Bryan hasn't been in an Against All Odds match yet. In fact, this week it was The Shield who were in an Against All Odds match, not to mention on Smackdown too. Bryan has had it easy for some time.



> Despite this, the most frustrating aspect of the booking is the inability to deviate from the one-sided momentum in the feud.


It's been quite balanced if you ask me. Bryan wins the title at Summerslam, gets screwed, then spends weeks getting tortured by the Corporation, win the WWE title back and then loses it due to be stripped of the title. His momentum is fine. As for Corporation, HHH/Steph have been doing a lot of great stuff to keep up the momentum. Both Orton and Shield and kept strong. So there's nothing wrong with the momentum.



> ]From the night Orton won the title, he was booked to stand tall over Bryan at the end for seven straight shows, including Summerslam, three RAW's and three Smackdown's.
> 
> Since that time, Bryan has been booked to stand tall at the end of six straight shows, including Night of Champions, three RAW's and two Smackdown's.


The storyline started after Orton won the title at Summerslam over a month ago, and had Orton standing tall for most of the build up to Night of Champions. NOC was only two weeks ago, and it's only in the week before NOC that Bryan has stood tall to add to the drama, but it doesn't matter because Bryan was constantly the victim in it. It's only right that he stand tall to keep him looking strong, and it's not like the Corporation is suffering either. Orton is standing tall the last two weeks too, and Shield have fought two Against All Odds matches in the last week and have come out looking strong.



> Basically, the creative team began by making the heel stable look really strong, then took a page out of the John Cena booking by making the top face go on a massive tear at the expense of the previously mentioned heel stable.


The heel stable still looks strong. I think you're just looking for excuses to hate, and are biased. 



> And yet through it all, Triple H seems to be perfectly fine with Bryan taking out the Shield each week. He's displayed no sign of frustration at his inability to put Bryan away. More importantly, he doesn't appear to be backing Orton any more. So what exactly is his MO?


Firstly, Shield are doing their roles perfectly for helping to keep Bryan over. It's what they're there to do. I wouldn't be too bent out of shape either, judging from this week's Raw where they stood strong against 11 men in a handicap match, they don't look too bad if you ask me. 

Secondly, as for Orton you'll just have to wait and see. Nobody is supposed to know what HHH's MO is, it's supposed to be a mystery, But I think he's still backing Orton nonetheless. He's just keeping him out of the way, protecting him.



> Is anybody else feeling like the creative team is losing control of this whole storyline?


I for one think WWE are doing a great job at the moment, and have made the shows really entertaining in the last couple of months. I used to hate on WWE creative, but now I think they've made the shows a lot better in recent times. So no I don't think they are losing control of the storyline, I think you're being a typical member of the IWC. Irrational, impatient and most of all blind.


----------



## MikeTO

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



corporation2.0 said:


> This not so much. How about you stop patronizing me and contribute something to the thread?


Because you contributed sooo much with this response. 

My point was, that you can´t do big storyline without repating of som aspects. But after those repeatings, everytime some kind of "turn" occurs.
Like this "corporattion SL" for example. 
In the beginning it was about Bryan and how they kicked his ass everytime. The "turn" was him stepping up his game.
Than Triple H and his lackeys saw they will need some extra help, and Stephanie start blackmailing Big Show. They started kicking Bryan ass again for a while and "turn" was, that all those babyface jobbers come for help.
That resulted to what we see now, and you don´t like. And there will be "turn" again. Option A: Orton by himself after switching to psycho Viper, will be eliminating all of Bryans allies to even the odds or option B: All of Triple H lackeys will be picking those Bryan allies one by one and turning the odds to their advantage.

I know it may sound stupid, and with my shitty english it´s hard to explain and write right  , but I hope you see what I mean.


----------



## Iriquiz

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

Raw 2003 was the same for tha main angle: Triple h carries whoever he is fighting rinse and repeat


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

OP is just regurgitating what he's seen and is posting it in a negative fashion as opposed to posting optimistic insight that can improve the angle.


----------



## donlesnar

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

this storyline will be at a whole new level if *CM PUNK* was involved


----------



## ajmaf625

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

This is probably the best storyline were going to get for most likely the next few years so. It's the best they can do with the current roster. Yea Randy isn't the best heel to be the "corporate champ" but who else do they have? This storyline is making DBryan a main eventer while also building up Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes along with The Usos and The Prime Time Players


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The main issues I have with the story are:

-Big Show acting like he's never been a corporate guy in his life & crying every week is fucking ridiculous. He was brought in as muscle for Vince to destroy Austin, he was part of the original corporation, then he worked as muscle for Shane in late 99-00, then Vince again in 03 with the feud against Steph as the GM. Oh & with the McMahons again against DX in 2006. He should have straight up joined the Corporation as a heel, embraced the fact that he's always been a corporate guy with an iron clad contract & been used as the muscle along with the Shield. End of.

-Triple H can't seem to make his mind up if he's a heel or a face sometimes (the constant rotation of entrance music doesn't help either.) One minute he's pedigreeing Bryan, screwing people over, firing faces & just generally being a brilliant heel. The next he's pondering to the crowd, going against other mega heels like Heyman for no real reason, booking matches in Bryan's favour & booking 11 on 3 matches in favour of the faces. It's all very odd, I hope it's a work leading up to something bigger & not just bad writing by creative. 

-The Corporation aren't together enough. Triple H, Steph, Orton, the Shield & the Big Show should all be together in the ring looking untouchable week in week out. Reminding people that they're what's best for business. Orton should wear a suit & they should have a stable name, even if it isn't the Corporation. The lack of coherence between them all is silly & weakens the story in my view. 

-There aren't enough strong faces on Bryan's side for the story to develop into anything other than Bryan vs The Shield week In & week out. Other than Ziggler (& now RVD but he's leaving again soon) Bryan has been stuck with jobbers/no mark faces on his side so far. Hopefully that's about to change with the return of Cody & the possibility of Punk joining him at some point in the future. 

-When Bryan was stripped of the title his reign should have been discounted & the title should have reverted back to Orton. When they didn't do that I presumed it was going to lead to a tournament of some sort where Bryan would have to fight & struggle to earn his spot, but no another straight up Bryan v Orton title match was made. So we're supposed to believe Triple H doesn't think Bryan is best for business but keeps booking him into the title match regardless. fpalm 

Overall it's been entertaining so far, but it's starting to get a little repetitive & the cracks are starting to show in my opinion. With the right booking though this could easily be one of the best story lines in years. I hope they iron out the creases & run with it to a conclusive end.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

Triple H flopping between good & evil isn't necessarily a bad thing. He is the "cerebral assassin" after all. I find that point you made interesting. Why should Bryan keep getting opportunity after opportunity (HHH even said this on RAW), if he is not best for business. I am still a believer that a Bryan heel turn is imminent. JBL screaming on the mic, "the troll trolled us all" would make a great segment and Bryan saying he just did it for the title would make him a mega heel. The guy can't cut a face promo (or any promo) to save his life so he'll never be the face of the company. All he has is his slogan but eventually, like the What? chants, everyone will tire of it. As a corporate heel he would have more opportunity to expand his character. 

The hottest angle the WWE could do is, as I said above, have Bryan become a heel and hold the WWEC or WHC. Have CM Punk win the Royal Rumble and attack the Corporation culminating with a match against Corporate Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> Triple H flopping between good & evil isn't necessarily a bad thing. He is the "cerebral assassin" after all. I find that point you made interesting. Why should Bryan keep getting opportunity after opportunity (HHH even said this on RAW), if he is not best for business. I am still a believer that a Bryan heel turn is imminent. JBL screaming on the mic, "the troll trolled us all" would make a great segment and Bryan saying he just did it for the title would make him a mega heel. The guy can't cut a face promo (or any promo) to save his life so he'll never be the face of the company. All he has is his slogan but eventually, like the What? chants, everyone will tire of it. As a corporate heel he would have more opportunity to expand his character.
> 
> The hottest angle the WWE could do is, as I said above, have Bryan become a heel and hold the WWEC or WHC. Have CM Punk win the Royal Rumble and attack the Corporation culminating with a match against Corporate Bryan at Wrestlemania.


That would actually be pretty brilliant. I kinda wanted a Bryan heel turn at SummerSlam with him & Hunter screwing Cena, but it wasn't to be. 

There is certainly a reason why CM Punk has had no altercations with anybody from the Corporation as of yet (considering it's effected pretty much every body in the locker room & even a heel Paul Heyman has had a run in with Trips). I just can't quite put my finger on the definite reason just yet.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



Mr.Cricket said:


> I want to see Bryan face someone else other than fucking Shield every week.


I could watch them go at it every night for the rest of my life and I'm still not sure if I'd tire of it.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



theArtist said:


> -The Corporation aren't together enough. Triple H, Steph, Orton, the Shield & the Big Show should all be together in the ring looking untouchable week in week out. Reminding people that they're what's best for business. Orton should wear a suit & they should have a stable name, even if it isn't the Corporation. The lack of coherence between them all is silly & weakens the story in my view.
> 
> -When Bryan was stripped of the title his reign should have been discounted & the title should have reverted back to Orton. When they didn't do that I presumed it was going to lead to a tournament of some sort where Bryan would have to fight & struggle to earn his spot, but no another straight up Bryan v Orton title match was made. So we're supposed to believe Triple H doesn't think Bryan is best for business but keeps booking him into the title match regardless. fpalm


I agree with this. They're suppose to be The Corporation but they're hardly ever together besides when Orton and Shield beating down Bryan. It wouldn't hurt to have them all together in some backstage segments or something. I also agree with your second statement. Wouldn't it have made more sense if HHH gave the title back to Orton? I mean afterall Orton is his handpicked guy and the guy that he wants as the face of the company. It made no sense for him to strip Bryan from the title then keep it vacant when he has the power to reward the title back to Orton.


----------



## tducey

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

The WWE's at its best in a long time, I like what they're doing and hope they keep it up.


----------



## youmakemeleery

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

I think the worst thing about this angle is about how much it exposes the whiners and criers on forums everywhere.

It just just shows how much some people are so preoccupied with their own crappy fantasy booking that they can't enjoy WWE whether its good or bad. They nitpick to death. Its fucking obnoxious.

Honestly, Cody Rhodes and Bryan are feature players. There is no John Cena shoved in my face. The shield is getting great exposure. Bryan has victories over Cena and Orron in a month of each other. Triple H isn't siding with heels for the sake of siding with heels but giving us a great manager who does some good things and some evil things....the way all writing of good characters is.

Thank you WWE. You are doing great. Keep it up and fuck these assholes


----------



## x78

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, we know why this ended up happening. People kept complaining about Bryan getting beat down, so it was only natural that they would let him stand victorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Triple H is fine with The Shield getting beat up each week, it's not him taking the beatings. It's their job to take those beatings because that is what henchmen do.
> 
> Triple H chose Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE because he saw what Randy Orton was capable of, when at his peak. To him, Randy Orton is not living up to his expectations, so he is refusing to reward him or voiding their arrangement for the time being. That's all it is.
> 
> Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.
> 
> People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.
> 
> Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few.
> 
> People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.


This is a great post and pretty much sums up the storyline. The only issue I have is that it's almost too realistic and complex - regardless of the circumstances, wrestling works best when the protagonists and antagonists are clearly defined and Triple H's character is so realistic that it's actually affecting his heat and hurting the angle somewhat. Wrestling has always been an OTT caricature and while I appreciate the subtleties of this angle, IMO it would be far more effective if Triple H's character was a more obvious heel. I hope that's what they're building to in the long-term because, intentional or not, it kind of feels like they aren't fully pulling the trigger and maximizing the potential of this angle at this point.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

oh yeah, Bryan turns heel, then who's the top face? smart guys! that was so brilliant, the most over face in the company turns heel, such a brilliant idea! OMG!


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



THANOS said:


> Just to let you know, the past 3 weeks of ratings have produced WWE's highest Neilson rating average since 2009.


It certainly has nothing to do with Heyman and Punk, so I don't even know why the hell they're up there.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



doctor doom said:


> Your logic is flawed and doesn't pertain to the OT. Sure the "percentage" might be higher until next week when it probably won't, but I'm sure that the WWE would care more about the actual amount of viewers. More viewers = more potential merchandise sales. I'm going to find out Monday night football viewership from the past few years and then we'll see if the actual number of viewers has changed.
> 
> For an angle that's supposed to be the hottest thing going it sure isn't drawing a whole lot of fans. The fact of the matter is the only thing over about Bryan is the Yes/No chant, which anyone can do.


Better then losing fans like Punk and his so called " Hottest angle" in 2011.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



The_Jiz said:


> The faces have no motivation. The faces are all grouped together and they all think in unison as of they're one person. Heels are pretty much the same. Why is the title not back on randy? In all they feel like ponds rather than knights and horses.
> 
> *The only people benefitting are the McMahons*. Getting the most speaking time and overall the centerpiece of the show. Even randy is not even champion anymore. Considering wwe only does 2 storylines a year its a huge waste.


so you mean the guys who own the company are benefiting from the booking?

i am so shocked. its almost like the entire idea of this storyline is benefiting them


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Better then losing fans like Punk and his so called " Hottest angle" in 2011.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



x78 said:


> This is a great post and pretty much sums up the storyline. The only issue I have is that it's almost too realistic and complex - regardless of the circumstances, wrestling works best when the protagonists and antagonists are clearly defined and Triple H's character is so realistic that it's actually affecting his heat and hurting the angle somewhat. Wrestling has always been an OTT caricature and while I appreciate the subtleties of this angle, IMO it would be far more effective if Triple H's character was a more obvious heel. I hope that's what they're building to in the long-term because, intentional or not, it kind of feels like they aren't fully pulling the trigger and maximizing the potential of this angle at this point.


This. Im sure Triple H's character is confusing the hell out of the casual fans. They're probably thinking why does he have The Shield participating in 3 on 11 handicap matches? Why did he strip Bryan from the title and not give it to his guy Orton? Why is he acting like a good guy sometimes? Why is he giving Bryan all these chances with no obstacles in the way?


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



youmakemeleery said:


> I think the worst thing about this angle is about how much it exposes the whiners and criers on forums everywhere.
> 
> It just just shows how much some people are so preoccupied with their own crappy fantasy booking that they can't enjoy WWE whether its good or bad. They nitpick to death. Its fucking obnoxious.
> 
> Honestly, Cody Rhodes and Bryan are feature players. There is no John Cena shoved in my face. The shield is getting great exposure. Bryan has victories over Cena and Orron in a month of each other. Triple H isn't siding with heels for the sake of siding with heels but giving us a great manager who does some good things and some evil things....the way all writing of good characters is.
> 
> Thank you WWE. You are doing great. Keep it up and fuck these assholes


:clap :clap :clap well said. We have a new star after all these years can't people just enjoy that


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



ReDREDD said:


> so you mean the guys who own the company are benefiting from the booking?
> 
> i am so shocked. its almost like the entire idea of this storyline is benefiting them


Don't lay on the thick sarcasm as if you made a good point. 

Remember the mcmahon helmsly era? Tripleh was semi pulling the strings and hes the wrestler. He looked like the smartest wrestler there was.

Randy should be doing that. He should be manipulating the mcmahons in thinking he fits the company's mold. And don't say he has poor microphone skills. If you have interesting things to say that plays a key role in the future, people will listen. The actual content will always transcend the packaging.

I could already tell big show will play the unnecessary pivoting point of this angle which is blah to begin with.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

They're not trying to get Orton over, he's already established, this is for Bryan and Bryan is the future.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*

OK, here's my 2 cents.

The inept booking is certainly a problem, and I agree that it exists. The end of NoC was totally ridiculous, and so was the main event of Raw this past Monday (11-3 babyface advantage...stupid). The biggest issue I have is that the entire thing doesn't seem to be escalating at a good pace, and I find this to be a problem. We all know this feud is the broke man's rehash of Austin/McMahon, but one of the key parts of the latter is that every week, they found a logical and highly entertaining way to continue the story and kind of elevate it to the next level. It felt like it was progressing and going somewhere. This current feud...I dunno, it kind of feels like its spinning its wheels right now. Let me do a comparison so you understand what I mean:

-Raw after WM14: Vince presents Austin with WWF title, takes a Stunner
-week after: Austin is told by Vince that if he wants to be WWF champion, he has to change himself into something respectable, Austin falsely complies to trick Vince and punches him in the nuts before reverting back to his usual self
-week after: Austin wants to know who he's fighting at the PPV, Vince won't tell him, Austin challenges Vince to a fight for the main event, during the main event, Dude Love interferes on Vince's behalf and takes Austin out (this is the Raw where the WWF finally won the night in ratings for the first time in almost 2 years)
-next Raw: Dude is declared the new #1 contender, Austin ends the show by running out to attack Dude, McMahon and company, Vince slithers away while Austin and Dude brawl
-Unforgiven: Austin wins by counting the pin himself when everyone else had been knocked out
-Raw after Unforgiven: Austin takes on Goldust in the main event, with Brisco as the referee, Brisco constantly fucks Austin over by slow counting and whatnot, Dude interferes and beats Austin down, Brisco holds Austin while Vince tries to clock Austin with the belt, he moves and Vince hits Brisco, Austin celebrates and escapes harm
-week after: Dude is pissed he didn't win the title at the PPV, so Vince comes out and gives him a pep talk of sorts, Austin tears apart Dude's set, Foley vs Terry Funk is made for the main event so Foley can sacrifice his friendship with Terry for another title shot, Mick wins and celebrates with Vince as Austin gives Patterson a Stunner
-week after: Dude turns completely corporate with a suit and whatnot, Vince stacks the deck totally against Austin at Over the Edge by making Brisco the timekeeper, Patterson the ring announcer and himself the special ref, Vince makes a match with Austin and himself vs Rock and D'Lo for the main event, Vince turns on Austin and with Dude's help takes him out
-week after: Vince bans Austin from the arena, Austin breaks in, demands to fight Vince, Patterson and Brisco, a match is made for the main event-Street Fight between Austin and the Stooges with Slaughter as the ref, the cops find Austin (thanks to Vince) and arrest him for breaking in, making him sit in a squad car until his match, in the match Austin annihilates the Stooges, but Vince interferes, posing as a fan, and with Dude's help, they leave Austin laying
-week after: Vince, with security, comes to the ring and brags about how he assaulted Austin, Austin comes out and uses Vince's words as a confession and has the security arrest Vince and the Stooges, Vince sits backstage for an hour in a cop car looking like his mind has snapped due to the humiliation, Austin says if Vince apologizes, he'll drop the charges, making Vince eat a big piece of Humble Pie, Vince comes out and is PISSED, and books Austin vs Taker for the main event, before the match he makes himself guest ref, Taker turns on Vince and chokeslams him, prompting Austin to come out and clean house, he ties Vince up in the ropes, Dude tries to make the save but takes a chair to the head while Vince runs off
-Over the Edge: Austin can't touch Vince or he'll lose, Vince constantly screws Austin over, Taker interferes to take out the Stooges, Dude tries to clock Austin from behind with a chair while arguing with Vince, he ducks and Dude hits Vince, Austin hits a Stunner and uses Vince's hand to count the 3


Sorry for the long read, but you see what I mean? Each week built on the story and took it to the next level, always making it feel like it was going somewhere amazing. This is what the booking has been like for the past few weeks in THIS Corporation angle:

Summerslam to Raw 2 weeks before NoC-Trips comes out, cuts a promo, Bryan is put in a match, does well, ends up getting laid out
Go home show to NoC to present-Bryan constantly beats Orton and stands tall at the end of the show


This doesn't look like its going anywhere. In fact, it looks like the Corporation is kind of done with. Hunter can't make up his mind whether he's a heel or face, since he cuts promos and books like both. The Shield are just the nameless henchmen who exist to give and take beatings. Orton is just there and Bryan has assembled this motley crew to rebel against the establishment, which the establishment readily...condones and approves of this threat to their rule? Wasn't the whole idea of this feud to build up to Bryan finally getting the title back and eventually taking on Hunter to prove he has the goods to be the face of the company? Now, I dunno what its about. Orton hardly feels like a real contender since the Corporation has almost abandoned him after a single loss, Hunter is booking things fairly FOR the babyface (when he's supposed to be the heel)...as I said, they're spinning their wheels and it appears that they really don't have a clue what they're doing. Nothing logically leads to anything else and unfortunately my interest is waning. If Orton is a Corporation approved champion and Bryan is not, why have the Corporation and Orton barely had any interaction since he lost the title? Shouldn't they, I dunno, try to get it back on him and take out Bryan at all costs, instead of catering to the babyface by making his matches fair or have clear advantages? Why have Bryan and Orton barely had any interaction over the past couple of weeks? The best we've gotten is Brie and Orton, but that's not headlining the PPV. Orton and Bryan are. Are Triple H and Bryan still feuding? Certainly doesn't feel like it, I think there's way more heat between the Rhodes family and the McMahons at this point. That feels like its going somewhere. Big Show is still this wild card who is being forced to be more Corporate muscle, but yesterday he knocked Miz out no problem (when in the past he's constantly cried). Where is this Big Show angle going? First he was taking out Bryan and now after the big deal made about that initial involvement, he's taken a gigantic back seat into just sorta being there. At this point I think there's more heat between the Shield and Bryan, but its a match up I've grown really tired of seeing because nothing comes of it. Good as it might be in the ring, the story never seems to progress after its done. Its like they're default move-well we have nothing booked for Bryan, just put him against the Shield. 

I understand the motivations at the core of each character: Bryan wants to get the title to prove he's got what it takes to be the best. Hunter and Steph don't want that because they think Bryan will be the downfall of the company because he's a disheveled miscreant who would make the WWE look badly. The Shield apparently just like having jobs and are content with whatever. Orton...I guess he just wants to be on top and will take that any way he can. The problem is that despite these motivations, the characters involved make decisions that don't benefit their goals. Hunter wants Orton to stay champion-I guess the best thing to do would give Daniel Bryan a completely fair fight that he might actually win, instead of ensuring the guy you don't want to be champion doesn't become champion. Well if you want to quell this giant uprising of jobber stars, you have to make an example out of them, so let's have give them an 11-3 advantage so they can kick the crap out of your bodyguards. That'll show them not to mess with you. In fact, while we're at it, let's thank them for having the bravery to stand up and fight us, instead of discouraging such insolent behavior. Let's also not forget that we handpicked Orton to be the face of the company. He needs that title to make us look good. What a shame he lost it, I guess he's a failure that we no longer want to endorse, despite being the single best candidate on the roster. 1 strike and you're out. 

Understand what I mean? Who thinks like this? Apparently WWE characters. Anyway, I feel like this angle has lost a ton of steam and were it not for Hunter's involvement and being an epic heel, I wouldn't care about it in the slightest. Its become too convoluted, badly booked, routine, and flat out perplexing. The biggest problem is that honestly, I don't even really care where it goes now. A couple of weeks ago I did, but now? Not particularly. The angle feels derailed, and has ever since Bryan, for some idiotic reason, won clean at NoC. That should have been the culmination of the feud, not the first match. The entire idea was for Bryan to chase the title, but in his first chance he got it back fair and square. Great, story's over. Oh but because of some lame reason thrown in, now it keeps going. It almost feels like they rushed it into a month, blew their loads (so to speak), then realized they needed it to span over a few PPVs, and are now weakly throwing shit together to have it hobble along.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Before Night of Champions, I was expecting something like Over the Edge '98 with all the odds stacked against him, not a regular match. And yeah, for Orton being called the face of the company, vacating the title instead of just giving it back to him contradicts that. I'm already tired of this angle, it already sucks and it's only been a month. At least Bryan and Shield are having some good matches.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

and Triple H hasn't been put into a situation to sell for Bryan....I mean whenever Bryan gets revenge or stands tall, Triple H is magically not there to see it, we don't get to see his pissed off facial expressions or any of that emotion...when he finally kneed Orton in the face on the go home show to NOC, Stephanie and Triple H were out on the ramp and then the camera never panned to them again....its like every beat down Orton or the Shield take, Triple H doesn't want to be involved with it..so its not like Austin and McMahon at all....kind of disappointing.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I agree that this storyline has lost a little bit of momentum, but i'm still enjoying it and I think it still has a lot of potential.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



Dunmer said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## truk83

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Maybe I'm jumping too far ahead creatively, but I feel like The Shield failed HHH, and I think this will lead to more situations with The Shield not living up to HHH's standards. Thus, HHH looking for new hired henchmen, and that would be The Wyatt Family.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



superuser1 said:


> I agree with this. They're suppose to be The Corporation but they're hardly ever together besides when Orton and Shield beating down Bryan. It wouldn't hurt to have them all together in some backstage segments or something. I also agree with your second statement. Wouldn't it have made more sense if HHH gave the title back to Orton? I mean afterall Orton is his handpicked guy and the guy that he wants as the face of the company. It made no sense for him to strip Bryan from the title then keep it vacant when he has the power to reward the title back to Orton.


Because Orton has disappointed HHH in a way because even with the fast count, Orton still would have lost so he failed HHH's test to see if he can really beat Bryan. That's why they want him to be ruthless again because that was supposedly him at his best and could win championships.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

they're assuming Cena will get cheers upon his return, but they're so stupid that they don't realize that won't happen....they might have no choice but to turn him heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Cena will turn heel as soon as WWE books an angle where HHH is arrested for domestic violence and child abuse.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

people need to be patient...someone will surpass Cena if the WWE will allow it..Bryan has the best chance out of anyone so far, he's that popular. if they keep the angle going and keep it interesting it will do wonders for him.....the beatdowns turned a lot of people off though, so there were some booking mistakes, but they can still correct them.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



ReDREDD said:


> so you mean the guys who own the company are benefiting from the booking?
> 
> i am so shocked. its almost like the entire idea of this storyline is benefiting them


So you prefer the stars of the show to be authority figures and not wrestlers?


----------



## cbg42

*Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Brock Lesnar turn face and fight against HHH and Corporation?? Brock and HHH have great chemistry, they had fued with each other last year. so it would be more fun to watch. Daniel bryan is getting boring now. i guess brock is pefect to fight against corporation.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

you're boring.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

*BROCK IS *NEVER* TURNING FACE.*


He probably has it in his contract to ALWAYS be represented by Heyman so it's Brock HEEL all the time....

Besides, he's an ass-kicker. Whether we cheer him or boo him, he doesn't give a fuk.


----------



## sherman45

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

This has as much of a chance of happening as Cena turning heel, I can't see it. Of course, no one expected Hogan to be the outsiders mystery partner and drop that leg drop...So, who knows?


----------



## JY57

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

by the time he returns the 'corporation' will be dead IMO


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



JY57 said:


> by the time he returns the 'corporation' will be dead IMO


Yep. He could be Vince's champ and face HHH at Mania 30 but that would be a waste compared to Lesnar/Rock or Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## Darth Tyrion

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

No, I want to see Brock Lesnar join the Corporation just when the Corp is on the brink of defeat by a group of superstars. Have Heyman and his guys join, creating a Super Corporation stable. :heyman3:HHH2


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Corperation? What corperation? There is no corperation. 

Wake da fuck up


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Yes


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

No


----------



## theArtist

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



Happenstan said:


> Yep. He could be Vince's champ and face HHH at Mania 30 .


Nobody wants to see that. Lesnar has a limited schedule, he's already had 3 matches against Triple H, he shouldn't be having anymore.

It's a shame though, that would have made a better storyline than the one they ran with last year.


----------



## xhbkx

*CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Everyone expect CM Punk to join Daniel Bryan's side, but what if he actually join The Corporation? Wouldn't make any sense, but I could see WWE doing it just for the shock factor. That way we can have CM Punk Vs Daniel Bryan and John Cena Vs Undertaker at WM. Randy Orton could either feud with Brock Lesnar or go back to the mid-carder.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

end thread.


----------



## TheViperX9

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

With Cena and Sheamus out, not very likely cause they are low on babyfaces. And why would Orton face Lesnar? They are both heels.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

:ambrose


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



TheViperX9 said:


> With Cena and Sheamus out, not very likely cause they are low on babyfaces. And why would Orton face Lesnar? They are both heels.


A lot can change between now and WM. Orton could get kick out of The Corporation and turn face for all we know.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Yeah it would be the perfect Vince Russo move wouldn't it. Have the rebellious character, become a sell out as a swerve. I don't know what CM Punk is going to do. But I reckon the possibility of him join the Corporation could happen, but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## hag

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I don't see it happening, no.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Screw that
Punk should beat the living hell out of Bryan and take his place in the feud for the title
That way we can have Punk vs Orton and Bryan can go back to the midcard


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I view Punk someone a beyond a face/heel/tweener status, I view Punk at his own level. Sort of like Stone Cold. He just does whatever the hell he wants. 

But anyways, I don't see this happening. No reason for it to happen, I'm looking towards a HHH vs Bryan match somewhere down the line, hopefully Mania. That's what my eyes are set on.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



markedfordeath said:


> end thread.


This.


----------



## Bob Lincoln

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I could see them possibly working it where HHH tries to align with Punk just because he hates Bryan so much and Punk going tweener just because he wants the belt so bad and having the angle being where HHH has essentially blown his chance at having his "corporate champ" and now has to resort to trying to sway a guy he doesn't like but prefers to Bryan and at least realizes he could probably beat him routinely.

I doubt a Punk "Haha, now I'm with these guys!" type full-blown heel turn would work in any context though.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

CM Punk's contract ends next summer. He need some sort of big angle if they want him to stay. Feuding with Curtis Axel/Ryback ain't gonna cut it. What's the benefit of him joining Daniel Bryan if he's not going to be in the title picture? Feuding with Triple H and Big Show? Fuck that.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



xhbkx said:


> CM Punk's contract ends next summer. He need some sort of big angle if they want him to stay. Feuding with Curtis Axel/Ryback ain't gonna cut it. What's the benefit of him joining Daniel Bryan if he's not going to be in the title picture? Feuding with Triple H and Big Show? Fuck that.


You assume he wants to stay. besides if rumors are true and the McMahons and HHH will be off tv after November 4th (Was that ever changed?) then the Corp storyline isn't gonna be around more then another month anyway.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



RichardHagen said:


> I don't see it happening, no.


Yep, I can't see a blue-collar guy like Punk aligning himself with the Corporation especially if it's in direct conflict with Bryan.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I couldn't see Punk coming to the ring every week dressed like this.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Fuck no, we don't need that jobber in this feud.


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

If he joins them then what was the pipe bomb for then it will go against what punk stands for he is not joining them.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



theswayzetrain said:


> If he joins them then what was the pipe bomb for then it will go against what punk stands for he is not joining them.


This, it wouldn't fit Punk's character to join the Corporation, infact he's probably the perfect guy to fight against it.


----------



## Continuum

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Punk isnt going to be in the main event picture anytime soon. and thats a good thing, i enjoy Bryan more and he can fight off the corp all by himself.


----------



## Norb Jr

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

He only turned face about 5 months ago.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> This, it wouldn't fit Punk's character to join the Corporation, infact he's probably the perfect guy to fight against it.


Punk's probably pissed he didn't have this storyline 2 years ago. Would have fited the whole pipebomb shoot perfectly.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Punk's probably pissed he didn't have this storyline 2 years ago. Would have fited the whole pipebomb shoot perfectly.


I was thinking the same thing, would've fitted him perfectly.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I posted this in another thread, but I thought it's worth posting here too.

Even though five of my top seven wrestlers are in the WWE title angle, I find the Rhodes storyline more entertaining & written waaay better.

It's been developing every week instead of running in circles like the WWE title scene, which is disappointing to say the very least. Now imagine if the original corporation was written like this:

- Vince opens the show, sucks The Rock's dick, books Austin vs Big Bossman, then beatup Austin after the match for 8 consecutive shows.

- Vince opens the show, talks about how The Rock needs to be how he was like with the Nation, books Austin vs Big Bossmam, Austin lays out The Corporation for 6 consecutive show.

The Rhodes storyline however, has been progressing every single week, although my disappointment is with the WWE writers more so than Orton/Bryan.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I thought it's worth posting here too.
> 
> Even though five of my top seven wrestlers are in the WWE title angle, I find the Rhodes storyline more entertaining & written waaay better.
> 
> It's been developing every week instead of running in circles like the WWE title scene, which is disappointing to say the very least. Now imagine if the original corporation was written like this:
> 
> - Vince opens the show, sucks The Rock's dick, books Austin vs Big Bossman, then beatup Austin after the match for 8 consecutive shows.
> 
> - Vince opens the show, talks about how The Rock needs to be how he was like with the Nation, books Austin vs Big Bossmam, Austin lays out The Corporation for 6 consecutive show.
> 
> The Rhodes storyline however, has been progressing every single week, although my disappointment is with the WWE writers more so than Orton/Bryan.


Yeah and its also pretty damn weird how HHH has been sorta losing his interest in Orton weekly seeing how Orton was his handpicked guy to be the face of the company. This storyline is so backwards now. Triple H isnt sure wether he wants to be a heel,face or tweener. I dont even think there is a "Corporation". They're not even close-knitted as a stable.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton probably failed a drug test...he's been jobbing to Bryan even in their house show match ups as well.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

OP is Vince Russo in disguise


----------



## WOTF19

Smh nd zeb coulter should be the manager of the prime time players


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Would never work, and it makes little sense. Punk is as anti-establishment as it gets, and him turning heel again so quickly after just turning face would be silly.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



superuser1 said:


> Yeah and its also pretty damn weird how HHH has been sorta losing his interest in Orton weekly seeing how Orton was his handpicked guy to be the face of the company. This storyline is so backwards now. Triple H isnt sure wether he wants to be a heel,face or tweener. I dont even think there is a "Corporation". They're not even close-knitted as a stable.


Triple H is a heel that acts like he's a face, but deep down is sneaky as hell. And he's not losing interest in Orton, he and Steph are the reason Orton turned back into the Viper again.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

That would go against every Punk promo he cut on Triple H/Big Johnny in 2011. And it would go against everything Punk represents. It would be very foolish for them to turn Punk.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

it'd be silly to turn him heel right after turning him face. who is, The Big Show?


----------



## ChickMagnet12

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I'd honestly mark for Face Bryan vs Tweener Punk in a sort of Rock/Austin pre WM17-like feud.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Continuum said:


> Punk isnt going to be in the main event picture anytime soon. *and thats a good thing*, i enjoy Bryan more and he can fight off the corp all by himself.


Not really. In fact, that's as far from "a good thing", as I can think of.


----------



## ABK

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



xD7oom said:


> Fuck no, we don't need that jobber in this feud.


Punk is a jobber? Smh fpalm I don't even....

OP, so Punk joining the Corporation instantly sets up a match against Daniel Bryan and the Cena vs Taker at WrestleMainia even when we're like 7 months away from the event?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

It won't happen, the Corporation is the total opposite of everything Punk stands for, he will only be a face in that angle if he does join it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

That would be the dumbest idea since putting the WWE title on The Miz.


----------



## Pacmanboi

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

lol.


----------



## Deptford

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I want Punk heel but now CLEARLY isn't the time...


----------



## ruderick

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

If they wanted to turn Punk and put him in with the Corporation it could easily be done after the Promos he cut during his angle with the Rock which pretty much buried everything he supposedly stood for as a face during the voice for the voiceless phase. That heel character was all about being the champion to be the "Best in the World" for himself and could easily align with a dominant faction. Re-watch the promo he cut on the Rock in their first confrontation.

I don't think they would do it but as Orton vs Bryan is obviously not going to last much more than one possible further match AFTER Battleground but if the Corporation angle is going further into the end of the year and New year, then they are going need more wrestlers to join that group as the heels are vastly outnumbered and Punk/Orton would be to two main event level heels. Cena and Sheamus are also only a couple to a few months off a return so something would have to give when they comeback.


----------



## ruderick

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



GoToSl33p said:


> It won't happen, the Corporation is the total opposite of everything Punk stands for, he will only be a face in that angle if he does join it.


Heel Punk does not stand for anything other than being out for himself and wanting to be the WWE Champion to show he is the best in the world. He could easily align with the Corporation if he played the type of heel he was playing back in December to Feb of this year and he was their handpicked champion. Heyman and Punk were the first to start paying the Shield to do their dirty work and his promos against the Rock buried any type of rebellious character he was before. Heel Punk and the Corporation would easily be done, the same way as he could start cutting the same type of promos he did during the summer of punk if he feuded with them as a face.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Everyone needs to turn heel. All the time. Every day.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

CM Punk should stay away from the feud, it's Daniel Bryan's feud, he doesn't need anyone stepping in and stealing his spot light, especially when Cena will undoubtedly do it when he returns.


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

If Punk joined the corporation, then all the faces would get booed.


----------



## ruderick

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



funnyfaces1 said:


> If Punk joined the corporation, then all the faces would get booed.


LOL. Bryan would never get booed during this run and most would boo Punk in return as he is good at generating heat. He will have a minority who will always cheer him, despite him calling them puppets in promos etc. Anyone who cheered him while he was cutting that "you are doing it now" promo on the Rock and the fans was just making themselves look stupid.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Fandanceboy said:


> Screw that
> Punk should beat the living hell out of Bryan and take his place in the feud for the title
> That way we can have Punk vs Orton and Bryan can go back to the midcard


I second this


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

This is not Punk's feud to begin with.

1) Punk was heel like months ago.
2) Not every main event feud needs to have Punk in it. For all the complaints about how HHH loves to shove his nose in everything that's hot, a good number of you have no problem shoving Punk in everything, thinking he'll instantly make it better.
3) I am not really into hearing the IWC *cheer for a fucking heel like a bunch of idiots.* Yes, I said it. Why do you want him to go heel only to cheer for him? Like, what's the point? If he's a corporate heel who now demonstrates everything you pretty much hated about the company (not pushing the right people, terrible booking, etc), why the fuck do you want him to go heel and cheer for him? What?

Like, get it through your heads, and this is coming from a guy who loves Punk.

*CM Punk is not the answer to making everything better.* In fact, he has a terrible track record of making groups wither and die. Straight Edge Society and Nexus died with him. So don't be surprised if he kills this angle, too.


----------



## CrookedSmile

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

He recently turned face. He is not Big Show, so do not expect a heel turn from him until at least next year. And with his contract running out next summer, hopefully he will be involved in something big, heel or not. But him joining the corporation would suck, remember 2 years ago? That is all I have to say.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Well, I mean, in their defense, 2 years ago Punk was against the WWE. They're talking about Punk now being the sellout and going heel.

But that doesn't make any sense. Because most people here (don't even deny it) began to love Punk because he was the rebellious character who always worked against the WWE's vision of what a top face should be, at least kayfabe-wise. But now people honestly think he'll be incredible in his role as a corporate sellout. *But it's Punk so you'll cheer for anything he does, even if he does a shitty job at it.*


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Natsuke said:


> This is not Punk's feud to begin with.
> 
> 1) Punk was heel like months ago.
> 2) Not every main event feud needs to have Punk in it. For all the complaints about how HHH loves to shove his nose in everything that's hot, a good number of you have no problem shoving Punk in everything, thinking he'll instantly make it better.
> 3) I am not really into hearing the IWC *cheer for a fucking heel like a bunch of idiots.* Yes, I said it. Why do you want him to go heel only to cheer for him? Like, what's the point? If he's a corporate heel who now demonstrates everything you pretty much hated about the company (not pushing the right people, terrible booking, etc), why the fuck do you want him to go heel and cheer for him? What?
> 
> Like, get it through your heads, and this is coming from a guy who loves Punk.
> 
> *CM Punk is not the answer to making everything better.* In fact, he has a terrible track record of making groups wither and die. Straight Edge Society and Nexus died with him. So don't be surprised if he kills this angle, too.



:rep

:clap:clap:clap:clap




Natsuke said:


> Well, I mean, in their defense, 2 years ago Punk was against the WWE. They're talking about Punk now being the sellout and going heel.
> 
> But that doesn't make any sense. Because most people here (don't even deny it) began to love Punk because he was the rebellious character who always worked against the WWE's vision of what a top face should be, at least kayfabe-wise. But now people honestly think he'll be incredible in his role as a corporate sellout. *But it's Punk so you'll cheer for anything he does, even if he does a shitty job at it.*


:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Happenstan said:


> :rep
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap


Sometimes you don't feel stupid doing that?


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Soulrollins said:


> Sometimes you don't feel stupid doing that?


:lol For agreeing with someone? No, but I definitely feel stupid every time I bother to read a post by you. Judging from all that red rep of yours I'm not alone in that feeling.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



xhbkx said:


> A lot can change between now and WM. Orton could get kick out of The Corporation and turn face for all we know.


WWE fucked up turning Orton face 3 year's ago. I don't think they would make the same mistake again. He belongs as a heel.

Punk turning heel and joining the new regime would be interesting, but can they really afford to do that right now? They need Punk as a face at the moment, i can't think of 3 top babyfaces right now, Bryan, Punk and maybe Ziggler. If Punk turns heel, they would only have Bryan and Ziggler (who's getting punished atm), unless Sheamus and Cena return soon, Punk needs to stay face, there's also been recent rumor's going around about Sheamus returning as a heel.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

*I could see HHH saying Punk could hold his jacket and then Punk wetting himself with glee and accepting.*


----------



## hag

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

No, Punk should stay far away from this storyline. I am a CM Punk Guy, but not stupid enough to think he is going to save every story line he's in.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Alo0oy said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I thought it's worth posting here too.
> 
> Even though five of my top seven wrestlers are in the WWE title angle, I find the Rhodes storyline more entertaining & written waaay better.
> 
> It's been developing every week instead of running in circles like the WWE title scene, which is disappointing to say the very least. Now imagine if the original corporation was written like this:
> 
> - Vince opens the show, sucks The Rock's dick, books Austin vs Big Bossman, then beatup Austin after the match for 8 consecutive shows.
> 
> - Vince opens the show, talks about how The Rock needs to be how he was like with the Nation, books Austin vs Big Bossmam, Austin lays out The Corporation for 6 consecutive show.
> 
> The Rhodes storyline however, has been progressing every single week, although my disappointment is with the WWE writers more so than Orton/Bryan.


Well said, the Rhodes storyline has been really good so far, hopefully they don't mess it up.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

THERE IS NO FUCKING CORPERATION !!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> THERE IS NO FUCKING CORPERATION !!!!!!!


Yep. Shield does their own thing. Orton does his. Triple H/Steph does their's. All the heels have their own agendas. They aren't a collective unit.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

But for the record, Punk joining forces with troll boy would be fukin awful

Punk shud GTS troll put him on the announce table then deliver the elbow from the top turnbuckle


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> *WWE fucked up turning Orton face 3 year's ago. I don't think they would make the same mistake again. He belongs as a heel.*
> 
> Punk turning heel and joining the new regime would be interesting, but can they really afford to do that right now? They need Punk as a face at the moment, i can't think of 3 top babyfaces right now, Bryan, Punk and maybe Ziggler. If Punk turns heel, they would only have Bryan and Ziggler (who's getting punished atm), unless Sheamus and Cena return soon, Punk needs to stay face, there's also been recent rumor's going around about Sheamus returning as a heel.


To be fair, their hands were tied back then, he was getting cheered more than anybody for a while.

This time, although he gets cheered sometimes, its not enough to turn him face, call it the effect of having likable babyfaces unlike back then.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Happenstan said:


> :lol For agreeing with someone? No, but I definitely feel stupid every time I bother to read a post by you. Judging from all that red rep of yours I'm not alone in that feeling.


You mad? :lol I feel sorry for you, seriously.. Do you think you looks smart?, kissing asses and quoting every shit with you're agree like an ass-kisser monkey who can't put proper arguments, coming to every thread saying bullshit and giving red rep to the posts you that don't like, like this shit really cares. You are one of the biggest jokes on this site.

And you really take the rep too seriously? Ah? :lol 
No one gives a fuck about that, i just realized the system two weeks ago and i really don't care who the hell give me red or green shit. Get a life.
:flip


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Soulrollins said:


> You mad? :lol I feel sorry for you, seriously.. Do you think you looks smart?, kissing asses and quoting every shit with you're agree like an ass-kisser monkey who can't put proper arguments, coming to every thread saying bullshit and giving red rep to the posts you that don't like, like this shit really cares. You are one of the biggest jokes on this site.
> 
> And you really take the rep too seriously? Ah? :lol
> No one gives a fuck about that, i just realized the system two weeks ago and i really don't care who the hell give me red or green shit. Get a life.
> :flip


Yes, I'm the one who's clearly mad here. :lmao Poor little thing. All that rage over 2 quotes...I hope you don't end up stroking out.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

CM Punk joining the corporation wouldn't make much sense because he and Daniel Bryan are pretty similar. If HHH doesn't approve of Bryan he certainly won't approve of Punk. And Punk is his own man, I can't see him taking orders from the corporation. If he turns heel it will be of his own doing and for himself only.


----------



## Soulrollins

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



Happenstan said:


> Yes, I'm the one who's clearly mad here. :lmao Poor little thing. All that rage over 2 quotes...I hope you don't end up stroking out.


Yeah, i'm too mad that i give red rep to everyone. :lol

I already saw how you quote a lot of post in every thread just to show you're agree and kiss the other user ass. Just stop doing it man, that's annoying and pathetic and the same time is spam.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

That would be like making Austin a heel & joining with Vince...it would match for me because they'd have to change Punk's character to make him fit the "Corporate Champion" mold, and it I don't think it would work. 

Again, John Cena is the way to go for that role. You couldn't ask for a better selection.


----------



## heelguy95

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

Wishful fucking thinking, OP.


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

God, I just love how there's multiple parts of this storyline - there's the Rhodes Family, there's the Big Show, there's the Shield, and then there's of course Bryan and HHH/Orton.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

looking forward to the day where Bryan is WWE champion and at the same time Cody Rhodes is World Heavyweight Champion..the same title I might add that his hall of fame father held three times....awesome! I think that'll be happening soon...Sandow looks like he'll be the first one to lose the cash in and Rhodes turn will come


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Was there a reason why Bryan wasn't on Smackdown this week?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

I've always thought that CM Punk as a Corporate champ would be something unique. He'd be a different type of Corporate champion, something hard for me to describe... Suffice to say, it'd make for great irony and his promos would be amazing. But seeing as how this story is, in my view, about building up future stars (or it should be anyway), my suggestion for the next champion would also be a "different" type of CC. More primal, animalistic, feral, more like a big angry dog on a very loose chain who isn't afraid to bite his "masters". You may feel that I'm a little biased here, but I honestly think that the Big Guy should be the next Corporate Champion. 










He'll sport a corporate make over but the primal tendencies will remain.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*

CM Punk will remain as face.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, we know why this ended up happening. People kept complaining about Bryan getting beat down, so it was only natural that they would let him stand victorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Triple H is fine with The Shield getting beat up each week, it's not him taking the beatings. It's their job to take those beatings because that is what henchmen do.
> 
> Triple H chose Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE because he saw what Randy Orton was capable of, when at his peak. To him, Randy Orton is not living up to his expectations, so he is refusing to reward him or voiding their arrangement for the time being. That's all it is.
> 
> Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.
> 
> People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.
> 
> Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few.
> 
> People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.







youmakemeleery said:


> I think the worst thing about this angle is about how much it exposes the whiners and criers on forums everywhere.
> 
> *It just just shows how much some people are so preoccupied with their own crappy fantasy booking that they can't enjoy WWE whether its good or bad. They nitpick to death. Its fucking obnoxious.*
> 
> Honestly, Cody Rhodes and Bryan are feature players. There is no John Cena shoved in my face. The shield is getting great exposure. Bryan has victories over Cena and Orron in a month of each other. Triple H isn't siding with heels for the sake of siding with heels but giving us a great manager who does some good things and some evil things....the way all writing of good characters is.
> 
> Thank you WWE. You are doing great. Keep it up and fuck these assholes



:clap:clap:clap:clap 

Quoted for truth the bolded part. Between the Rhodes family, Big show, Shield, Bryan and the babyface roster, there is just so many elements, characters and stories ongoing with this corporation angle that everyone here is coming up with their own fantasy booking/direction to the storyline. As a result, it simply becomes impossible to enjoy for them.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: CM Punk turning heel and joining The Corporation possibility?*



ruderick said:


> LOL. Bryan would never get booed during this run and most would boo Punk in return as he is good at generating heat. He will have a minority who will always cheer him, despite him calling them puppets in promos etc. Anyone who cheered him while he was cutting that "you are doing it now" promo on the Rock and the fans was just making themselves look stupid.


It's so obvious these days surely, Punk will never get booed, look at him verse The Rock and Undertaker as a despicable heel. Getting 50/50 chants during there matches, and getting cheered for pouring a dead man's ashes over the Undertaker come on seriously?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Bryan was too busy proposing to his girlfriend of three years and having an actual personal life to care what Triple H does to people on Smackdown..good for him for actually giving himself a day off, he has worked harder than anyone and has worked the most events since 2012


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.
> 
> People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.
> 
> *Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few.*
> 
> People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.


Fantastic post especially the bolded part


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> Bryan was too busy proposing to his girlfriend of three years and having an actual personal life to care what Triple H does to people on Smackdown..good for him for actually giving himself a day off, he has worked harder than anyone and has worked the most events since 2012


Bryan doesn't work any more harder than Kofi, Dolph or Del Rio do on a average week. Bryan's work is just more visible because he's in the main event.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, we know why this ended up happening. People kept complaining about Bryan getting beat down, so it was only natural that they would let him stand victorious.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Triple H is fine with The Shield getting beat up each week, it's not him taking the beatings. It's their job to take those beatings because that is what henchmen do.
> 
> Triple H chose Randy Orton to be the face of the WWE because he saw what Randy Orton was capable of, when at his peak. To him, Randy Orton is not living up to his expectations, so he is refusing to reward him or voiding their arrangement for the time being. That's all it is.
> 
> Triple H is the most complex character on the roster. He is 100% a heel but he has managed to delude some members of the IWC into thinking that he is anything but that or that his character motivations don't make sense, when in actuality they do.
> 
> People were complaining about the fact that there is no realistic way that The Corporation can fight off the whole locker room if they turn on them or that Triple H could fire all of his employees, right? Well, Triple H agrees with that position, so he is preventing it from happening with the old divide and conquer strategy. He isolated the 10 men that aided Bryan and rewarded them instead of punishing them. Why? Because if he punishes them his evilness is validated and those 10 men, along with the people who were sitting on the fence, now turn on The Corporation and a revolt happens. But by rewarding those 10 men Triple H isn't looking to make them his friends, he just wants them to tire of helping Bryan and go back to minding their own business. That's why he and Stephanie made it a point, to remind those guys on the stage, that they also have things they need to accomplish in the WWE. The only ones who will continue to get punished will be the ones who don't buy into his BS.
> 
> Triple H's character is a caricature of a corrupt upper management guy combined with the IWC's perception of him. He's doing everything that the portrayals of a corrupt upper management boss have lead us to believe that he would do. Deflecting blame on to others when confronted with problems, preventing people from advancing up the corporate ladder, pining failures on people below you instead of accepting responsibility, hogging all of the praise, and creating a divisive work environment, just to name a few.
> 
> People need to understand that Triple H is a businessman first and foremost now. That businessman facade will only come crumbling down when the walls start closing in on him and his true self always comes out. Right now, he has The Shield, Randy Orton, and Big Show as his front line and he will continue to deflect blame/heat on them, as needed, until they tire of accepting it.


If I hadn't repped you recently you'd get more for this marvelous post! :clap Even the heavens are clapping at this post.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

I see Brock turning face sooner than most think and turn on Heyman, Ryback and Axel!

Lesnar vs Ryback at WM 30!


----------



## Sin Samuray

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Too unbelievable.

Brock has been built up in a way that taking on a corporation should be easy unless Triple H took a physical role. I mean, Ryback would be able to put up a fight against the Shield every week back when he was a face. What would seriously threaten Brock Lesnar in such a feud?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

that's 100% not true, whats up with you anti-Bryan people....you overlook simple facts....Bryan has worked more matches than anyone dating back to 2012..its a simple fact..and no Kofi and other guys DO NOT work harder than him...even John Cena says Bryan works harder than anyone.....I know you hate Bryan, but facts are facts..dont believe me? look it up!


----------



## La Parka

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

I'd like to see a Lesnar Vs Orton match at Wrestlemania this year. With Orton destroying everything in his path and Brock doing the same, I think it would be cool to these two go at it at WM. Both are also pretty big names in wrestling history. (two youngest champions ever to boot). I really wouldn't turn Brock face but the fans would likely cheer him on but I wouldn't change much about his character.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Most definitely, no.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Inept booking and lack of character motivation is killing the Corporation angle*



theArtist said:


> That would actually be pretty brilliant. I kinda wanted a Bryan heel turn at SummerSlam with him & Hunter screwing Cena, but it wasn't to be.
> 
> There is certainly a reason why CM Punk has had no altercations with anybody from the Corporation as of yet (considering it's effected pretty much every body in the locker room & even a heel Paul Heyman has had a run in with Trips). *I just can't quite put my finger on the definite reason just yet.*


The reason is, they don't want him to overshadow Bryan - which he would do with ease. The presence of HHH in this angle, is pretty much overshadowing Bryan, as it is... so they won't introduce another stronger personality and presence in Punk, 'cos then Bryan will get overshadowed that much more. 



markedfordeath said:


> oh yeah, Bryan turns heel, *then who's the top face?* smart guys! that was so brilliant, the most over face in the company turns heel, such a brilliant idea! OMG!


Punk, obviously. He's basically the joint top face, anyway.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



markedfordeath said:


> you're boring.


This tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Bfo4jd said:


> Bryan doesn't work any more harder than Kofi, Dolph or Del Rio do on a average week. Bryan's work is just more visible because he's in the main event.


He has actually worked many more matches than those guys this year.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Did you just say Brock Lesnar/Triple H has great chemistry? no the hell they don't. The whole series of matches they produced was some of the most boring matches this business has ever seen. The storyline *could work if Brock schedule wasn't so limited* but that is highly unlikely.


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

just like maven and his bars i think brock lesnar is the right amigo to bring down the corporation and triple hs pants


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



cbg42 said:


> Brock Lesnar turn face and fight against HHH and Corporation?? *Brock and HHH have great chemistry*, they had fued with each other last year. so it would be more fun to watch. Daniel bryan is getting boring now. i guess brock is pefect to fight against corporation.












Their chemistry was absolutely terrible, mainly Triple Hs fault since his selling and psychology was subpar (it was totally unbelieveable of having him hang with Brock in the power department) and easily the worst matches Brock has had since his return.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

A Brock Lesnar face turn is highly unlikely as long as he's on his current limited schedule. 

I don't want to see him against the Corporation. He's just the kind of guy that you love to hate. Him turning in other to feud with HHH AGAIN is something most people wouldn't like to see.


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



cbg42 said:


> Brock Lesnar turn face and fight against HHH and Corporation?? Brock and HHH have *great chemistry*, they had fued with each other last year. so it would be more fun to watch. Daniel bryan is getting boring now. i guess brock is pefect to fight against corporation.


Did you watch there matches? All 3 were mediocre at best. Nobody wants to see HHH and Brock in the ring together ever again.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

I could never seen Brock as a face. Too unlikeable as a person.


----------



## obby

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

I have no doubt that a Brock face turn would be horrid.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

Change "Corporation" to "The Undertaker" and I'll say yes.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*

No.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*Re: Do you want to see Brock Lesnar Vs Corporation?*



chrisburr said:


> I see Brock turning face sooner than most think and turn on Heyman, Ryback and Axel!


Pipe dream. Everyone who was watching a decade ago remembers how poorly Brock's face turn in late 2002 worked. By the summer of 2003, WWE had realized that Lesnar as a face completely doesn't work and turned him right back.


----------



## #Mark

This angle is dead in the water. Battleground is gonna be a buyrate disaster.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

It was dead as soon as they picked Orton to be champ. It should of went to someone else and stayed there.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

exactly, Orton as champion is bulllshit and everyone knows Orton will win at Battleground, they keep fucking with Bryan and its just getting stupid..he didn't need this storyline to get over, he already was, and now we'll probably never know how great of a champion he'll be.


----------



## #Mark

It was fine when Orton was champ. It started becoming unbearable when it became less about Orton/Bryan and more about Hunter/Steph.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

which is why they probably have been booking these last few ppvs the way that they have..they're saving all the good shit for HIAC, Survivor Series and Royal Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Brie dumps Bryan at the altar for a real man, Randy Orton. Oh the drama that would ensue!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

ha ha yeah if she wants to go through life wondering if he'll ever cheat on her, because thats what he does...


----------



## reorex

*Where Will They Go With The Corporation?*

So after Night Of Champions HHH and Steph have dropped Randy Orton as their champion so what is next for the corporation?

They started off as heels but they have been showing some of a tweener side, Congratulating the men who stood up for Bryan, Dropping Orton and on Smackdown HHH got a tweener reaction.

They just seems to be taking up time on Raw with pointless segments and the stupid Big Show crap and it gets annoying seeing every storyline revolve around them. Where can they go from this? Its what 2 weeks till Battleground and we have like 2 matches confirmed?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Where Will They Go With The Corporation?*

This is how I would want it:

Triple H will win/be granted the WWE Championship.Triple H will say Daniel Bryan has had enough enough opportunities and will not get any more title shots.Daniel Bryan will the 2014 Royal Rumble and will have an entertaining RTWM similar to the one Stone Cold had in 1999.At Wrestlemania,Daniel Bryan will make HHH tap out.We would have a similar celebration like Bret Hart had at Wrestlemania 10.











John Cena returns and challenges Undertaker for the Streak.During the match,HHH will interfere and help John Cena to break the Streak.John Cena turns heel.John Cena and HHH shake hands at the end of the match with thrash being thrown at them(Atleast WWE should arrange a few guys to do it to make it even more epic)


----------



## Silencer

*Re: Where Will They Go With The Corporation?*

Where will they go? Who knows, but they still have plenty of places they can go. Here are some possibilities, they won't all happen but some will.

- Big Show being used as a heel by Stephanie (or turning heel)

- Shield lose their titles

- The Shield eventually turn face or break up.

- The Rhodes brothers return

- CM Punk turn heel and side with Triple H (Ziggler or Miz could as well)

- Daniel Bryan get an extended run with the title. 

- Involve the WHC somehow

- Push a new heel (eg. Big E)

- Randy Orton injure half the roster. 

- Triple H have a massive match with someone at Wrestlemania (probably Big Show, Cody or Bryan but it's way too early to call). 

- Daniel Bryan win Royal Rumble

- Triple H win the WWE championship

- Vince come back into the storyline

- Cena, Christian, Sheamus or Undertaker enter the storyline

- Have a larger revolt by the locker room that actually threatens Triple H (potentially led by Big Show)

- Have the Wyatts enter as Triple H's last resort (he could sell his soul to Wyatt)

These are just ideas but there is a heap left that can and should happen before this saga is resolved. By the end of Survivor Series it will have progressed a lot further but I think the climax will be Wrestlemania.


----------



## IWCMember

*Re: Where Will They Go With The Corporation?*

nowhere because Triple H sucks as a heel and Randy Orton cannot be taken seriously with his stupid beard


----------



## JY57

*Re: Where Will They Go With The Corporation?*



reorex said:


> So after Night Of Champions HHH and Steph have dropped Randy Orton as their champion so what is next for the corporation?
> 
> They started off as heels but they have been showing some of a tweener side, Congratulating the men who stood up for Bryan, Dropping Orton and on Smackdown HHH got a tweener reaction.
> 
> They just seems to be taking up time on Raw with pointless segments and the stupid Big Show crap and it gets annoying seeing every storyline revolve around them. Where can they go from this? I*ts what 2 weeks till Battleground and we have like 2 matches confirmed?*


BattleGround Is Next Week and only 3 matches confirmed


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'm just skipping October because that month always sucks, I doubt either ppv will be that good. They had a whole month for NOC and look at shitty that was.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Other than Bitch Show getting in the way I don't understand why people are hating on this storyline that just started and still has potential to be the best thing they've done in years. The heel side has been done to almost pure brilliance. We're gonna get that ruthless heel HHH in a little while anyways. 

I've said this before and I'll say it again: this has to involve the unification of both world titles.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

since its Brock/Axel/Ryback/Heyman

someone has to betray someone at some point 

and I expect Lesnar to betray Heyman, etc....


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Marv95 said:


> Other than Bitch Show getting in the way I don't understand why people are hating on this storyline that just started and still has potential to be the best thing they've done in years. The heel side has been done to almost pure brilliance. We're gonna get that ruthless heel HHH in a little while anyways.
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it again: this has to involve the unification of both world titles.


Because the storyline can be summed up in:

HHH opens the show, books Bryan vs Shield.

Bryan wins the match, gets destroyed during the first few weeks, destroying everybody in the latter weeks.

THAT'S IT for the title angle, it's really bad when there is more story progression in the Big Show angle than the WWE title angle, hell even the Miz's angle had better development. although the HHH vs Rhodes has been pretty good.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

One of the biggest positives of this storyline is that it is all encompassing and involves multiple characters and story arcs going on simultaneously. But recently we've seen a negative in that by entwining the stories and characters like they have, Bryan and Orton have fallen to the wayside a little since NOC. I don't mean that in terms of them losing focus because that isn't the case. Both of them are getting ample time to shine. They just aren't shining together which isn't the best since they are the 2 guys set to have a match for the title. On Raw tonight they really need to have these guys interact and go for the hard sell before Battleground because right now you'd be hard pressed to know if they had a match on Sunday or not.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

its because WWE is sabotaging the storyline...Have you noticed they're making it about the Rhodes family now all of a sudden, they could give two shits about Bryan and Orton. They're not even in the advertisements for Raw anymore, its Cody hyping Raw instead, they're using that to get viewers to tune in...they don't have faith in any top guys other than Cena, its pathetic!


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

They're not sabotaging Bryan. Their intention was to make him a star, unfortunately they don't know how to book a long term angle so he pays for their ineptitude. He doesn't have anywhere near the momentum he had when he pinned Cena. Plus, it doesn't help that getting over Hunter is more of a priority than getting Bryan over.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

he's more over than when he pinned Cena...people chant his name everywhere now..the problem is that they keep booking him as a back up player...what's that shit? he needs to be front and center in a battle of wits with Triple H...instead, Triple H does all the talking and makes fun of him.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> its because WWE is sabotaging the storyline...Have you noticed they're making it about the Rhodes family now all of a sudden, they could give two shits about Bryan and Orton. They're not even in the advertisements for Raw anymore, its Cody hyping Raw instead, they're using that to get viewers to tune in...they don't have faith in any top guys other than Cena, its pathetic!


There's nothing wrong with hyping the Rhodes storyline, Cody deserves the push.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Lol at people thinking WWE are sabotaging the storyline. Has it ever occurred to people that this storyline is bigger then Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton. It's about Stephanie McMahon and Triple H taking over WWE, and how they're running things. Bryan and Orton are only half the story, albeit they have prominent roles, but just because WWE are focusing on the Rhodes family does not mean that Bryan and Orton are being sabotaged or that WWE is sabotaging the storyline, it all makes sense really. But people seem to think that if Bryan and Orton are not being used heavily that WWE have lost interest. Newsflash, Bryan and Orton are maineventing Battleground, so it's not like they aren't getting any focus. But WWE are trying to keep them away from each other until the PPV, which is pretty cool if you ask me because it means they're not rushing things too quickly and not overdoing the feud, especially since Orton/Bryan could go on for months.

At the end of the day, this storyline is a long term thing. WWE are working slowly and drawing it out to keep the fans interested because there's more to come.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

but the fans are losing interest though. Demanding refunds, all of that stuff. They are booking it badly now.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

What seems to have derailed the momentum for me is the story constantly becoming needlessly complicated with the most useless twists. Triple H is the heel, Bryan is the face. Keep it that way. But no, now Hunter and Stephanie occasionally act like babyfaces, except to Miz, and their roles are less defined, which takes away from the story. Now there's a bunch of jobbers trying to share the spotlight and while I'm all fine with everyone getting a rub, the problem is that there's too many faces now. When it was Cody and Bryan, it was easier to identify with because the spotlight was focused on them specifically. You got to see them in situations of weakness to build up empathy, like Bryan getting screwed or Cody being fired. Now they're shoehorning in Zack Ryder and Justin Gabriel...why? They could use the rub, but why are we identifying with them? Have they been messed with or targeted by the heels? No, they took it upon themselves so say enough it enough...along with a bunch of other guys. There are so many now that a lot just get lost in the shuffle. Big Show shouldn't even be involved. They should have used this story to elevate Cody, Ziggler and Bryan, because right away they established that those guys would have a part to play. Bryan got screwed, Cody got fired, Ziggler was annihilated by the Shield for daring to speak out against the regime. 3 is a perfectly good number. Now Dolph feels like a forgotten project and he's just another guy on Team Bryan (aka the babyfaces). The inclusion of all these other guys for the hell of it takes away from the guys we should be paying attention to most of all. Give each guy their own stories in the path to facing the Corporation. They laid the ground work well at first and now they've gone and messed it up. Ziggler is just there, Cody is kind of in the background and it hardly feels like there's a title match coming up in SIX DAYS. Like, really? Bryan gets stripped and we have a mighty 2 week build? Hell, Bryan and Orton have hardly had any interaction-they made Orton approach Brie backstage and beat the shit out of Miz, but that doesn't sell the story with BRYAN.

And speaking of Miz, HE'S in there too, now, on his own little story against the Corporation. Again, way too much. Remember the 1999 Corporation? 3 main stories: Austin vs Vince, Foley vs Rock, DX vs the Corporation. Everyone had someone to go against and paths to build up those feuds, and it worked excellently. Now, too many feuds crisscross and it becomes jumbled. Look at Triple H. First he's against Bryan, then he clearly fucks Orton by making the NoC match fair, then he and Orton have a blow out backstage with Stephanie, then he's commending the guys who foiled his plans and gives them the Shield to beat on, but he's still a heel to Big Show, and Big Show is being controlled by Stephanie, and Stephanie hates Miz, who was beaten up by Orton, who is pissed that he lost the title to Bryan, and Bryan was stripped by Hunter who is still against him, but then gives him a rematch anyway. You've got Hunter vs Bryan, Bryan vs Orton, Bryan vs the Shield, McMahons vs Rhodes, possibly Hunter vs Orton, Shield vs Usos, Ambrose vs Ziggler, Hunter vs Cody, Hunter vs Big Show, Orton vs Miz, McMahons vs Miz, Big Show vs Miz, Big Show vs Bryan, and inevitably, a bunch of these feuds will involve Cena and Vince...its just too much going on. Simply it and make it effective. Do that first and then maybe you can branch off, but they can't get the core right, let alone the extraneous stuff.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

yep, they fucked it up..how hard was it to keep it interesting?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

This angle is gonna be cluster-fucked to death just like the CONSPIRACY angle in 2011


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

well either way, they fucked up with Big Show...if he ends up snapping one day and turning on Triple H, the pop won't be huge at all, because of what he's done up to this point...but I don't think he's turning heel...if you read the reports of the house shows, he saves Bryan each time from the Shield with violence, then they celebrate together. so I guess they're testing that.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

well there is talk that after Orton/Bryan is over they will do Orton vs Big Show and Bryan gets a new opponent, but no word who will be champion though.

And seems like Alvarez/Metzler confirmed that there is discussions to do Orton vs Big Show feud after Bryan/Orton once they are over on their radio show, but always subject to change. So we will see if they stick with that or not.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



markedfordeath said:


> yep, they fucked it up..how hard was it to keep it interesting?


I guess pretty hard...this isn't the first time either, or must I remind everyone about Summer of Punk? What's Summer of Bryan going to culminate with? A ladder match at TLC with GOAT nose and Big Show? So many parallels...


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Orton won't be champion then, him feuding with the Big Show as champion? no one would care about that....Bryan will win that feud. WWE is just tired of change...I bet Triple H doesn't sell for Bryan but he'll sell for Cena..what a fucking surprise!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Well atleast Orton has now gotten himself out of Triple H´s shadow. This is the Orton I want to see.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

I'll just say this for those complaining, with so many characters involved in this right now, the story arc is just too damn complex at the moment to have a simple single trajectory. Because of this reason you have to understand, you'll still be complaining right now whichever way the story goes. Triple H could go full blown heel right now and you'll still be complaining because it involves the whole damn roster, excluding CM Punk and crew.

I say wait for them to get to a point where some of the characters are dropped off this angle and it clears up a bit. The end game is Bryan getting a push, and he still remains the main event focus of the show every week, so its pretty clear they haven't lost sight of that goal. Hunter/Armstrong conspiracy angle hasn't even been touched yet. Patience. I understand the bitching, but just give it time and see where they go first.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JY57 said:


> well there is talk that after Orton/Bryan is over they will do Orton vs Big Show and Bryan gets a new opponent, but no word who will be champion though.
> 
> And seems like Alvarez/Metzler confirmed that there is discussions to do Orton vs Big Show feud after Bryan/Orton once they are over on their radio show, but always subject to change. So we will see if they stick with that or not.


If WWE goes with Orton/Show for the WWE title they deserve whatever fresh hell MNF shoves up their ass on a weekly basis.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

but they're screwing him over because of how they're writing his character up to this point, nobody is interested in the ppv's..if they had booked the events better, maybe it would be interesting, but instead, the championship feud is put on the backburner to the Rhodes and Big Show and Bryan is treated like the Miz....oh yeah, now I Totally want to order the PPV because I get to watch him get screwed over again, i'll pass..thats' what everyone is thinking..


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



Happenstan said:


> If WWE goes with Orton/Show for the WWE title they deserve whatever fresh hell MNF shoves up their ass on a weekly basis.


since it is TLC (especially that PPV during Holiday Season) and Survivor Series (not what it used to be) I doubt it matters anyways. By Rumble I would agree with you though. Probably do Orton vs Punk and Bryan win the RR if thats the case.

Still think Bryan walks away champ after HIAC though. As for who he faces who knows, knowing WWE they probably get ADR away from WHC and move him in the WWE Title Picture.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

if they never give Bryan the title back and he loses this feud, years from now Vince will look back at this and probably regret it. its all in the booking, booking can ruin you or make you. they go from having him pin Cena clean and being the man, to now a weak guy....amazing.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Amazes me that they have not once used the word "corporation" at least not since they talked about giving Bryan a haircut.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***



JY57 said:


> As for who he faces who knows, knowing WWE they probably get ADR away from WHC and move him in the WWE Title Picture.


Bite your tongue. Bite it right off. You've lost all talking privileges even putting that crap into the atmosphere.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

pushing ADR just proves that the WWE could care less about drawing ability....that right there is a classic example..he can't draw shit yet he's been champ forever.


----------



## hbkmickfan

*When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

I'm assuming this match has to happen at some point and to tell the truth I can't wait for it. The best wrestler in the world today in Daniel Bryan going up against perhaps the best in ring storyteller in HHH. I hope it's at HIAC, but either way, the match should be great.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

Probably close the Rumble ppv with it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

its not happening. They're setting up for a Big Show/Triple H match..all the tension and resentment toward Triple H started last night, he even punched his poster off the wall. Bryan won't face HHH because the WWE is fucking up and won't give us anything we want. They don't give a shit.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

Wrestlemania. Most people have concluded this.


----------



## JY57

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*



Headliner said:


> Wrestlemania. Most people have concluded this.


If Vince & Hunter go for that. Odds are they probably want Cena or Vince himself if they can't get Austin or Another Big Name (Batista or Rock, he would face Brock anyways IF he came back) rather than Bryan to make the match bigger.

Bryan will probably face Hunter somewhere from Survivor Series to Royal Rumble most likely.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

they had an opportunity to book Bryan as a HUGE star..like very huge, almost as big as Cena, they had the perfect opportunity. Now I have a feeling they became hesitant, something changed and now they'll have Orton win this feud outright, pissing off the fans and just have Bryan relegated to facing a Shield member and getting them over. The booking of this title feud took a turn for the worse all of a sudden. They continue to make Bryan look bad by having him believe that he's a troll. I mean, what is the fucking point? I really thought they were trying to build the next big star, but it just feels like a placeholder feud at this point. They had a chance to make him big.


----------



## JY57

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*



markedfordeath said:


> they had an opportunity to book Bryan as a HUGE star..like very huge, almost as big as Cena, they had the perfect opportunity. Now I have a feeling they became hesitant, something changed and now they'll have Orton win this feud outright, pissing off the fans and just have Bryan relegated to facing a Shield member and getting them over. The booking of this title feud took a turn for the worse all of a sudden. They continue to make Bryan look bad by having him believe that he's a troll. I mean, what is the fucking point? I really thought they were trying to build the next big star, but it just feels like a placeholder feud at this point. They had a chance to make him big.


maybe you should wait till after HIAC. There is a good chance Bryan wins the belt at that PPV and RAW after is the last we see of Hunter/Stephanie (since they are scheduled to leave TV on the 4th of November) till RTWM. By that time Orton is feuding with Big Show or whoever and Bryan is defending against somebody new.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

but you have to admit, they even have Bryan making fun of himself now. They would never do that to the golden boy Cena. its just bullshit. the dude works his ass off for them, does everything right and they treat him like shit on commentary and all of that shit...I know they're pushing him but sometimes they make him look weak...And constantly calling him a troll, they think its a way to get heat, but if you say it enough fans start to believe it and then you sabotage your whole strategy.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

Looks like HHH has stepped away from the Bryan/Orton feud for the meantime. Maybe he'll get back involved at Battleground.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

They seem to be using the name "The Authority" now. Don't know if that's what they're calling their stable, or if it just references HHH and Steph.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread***

lol @ Orton vs Show. The string of PPVs not worth ordering is gonna continue if it happens for the title.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

at this point, what could save the product? what could get people into watching it again? they're booking for every storyline has been shit.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Steph having a heart attack would free up a spot in creative...that would probably help.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

why do you think Triple H and Stephanie have gone from face to heel so often? do they not like the faces on the roster in real life and wanted to take cheers away from them? or why are they being so confusing?


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*



markedfordeath said:


> they had an opportunity to book Bryan as a HUGE star..like very huge, almost as big as Cena, they had the perfect opportunity. Now I have a feeling they became hesitant, something changed and now they'll have Orton win this feud outright, pissing off the fans and just have Bryan relegated to facing a Shield member and getting them over. The booking of this title feud took a turn for the worse all of a sudden. They continue to make Bryan look bad by having him believe that he's a troll. I mean, what is the fucking point? I really thought they were trying to build the next big star, but it just feels like a placeholder feud at this point. They had a chance to make him big.


Sadly I think you may be correct.
The longer this feud goes I'm getting the feeling that Bryan is going to lose the feud and go back to the midcard. If that happens then that will just be a complete waste of fan support and build up.
Bryan has to win the belt off of Orton by at the latest Survivor Series. 
I doubt much fans want to see Orton v Cena again.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

go to pwtorch.com.....Caldwell totally lists 5 reasons why it looks like they lost faith in Bryan...which is bullshit because the fans love him..I just don't get how mid way through you can give up on the guy. Its still so early, Cena won't be coming back for awhile and you already gave up on the guy who was replacing him? the WWE is amazing.


----------



## stonefort

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

Who cares? Is anyone more boring than Boring Daniel Bryan?


----------



## BlandyBoreton83

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

They'll rush Cena back. Guarantee he'll be in the ring by December at the latest.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

if they just let Bryan be Bryan instead of making fun of himself and having him get beat down and all of that, they could have had a shot at making him the next mega star, instead they got tired of it and ruined it.....back to their old ways.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

If you want my honest opinion, I think its because people complained. Look at the first few weeks, it was great stuff, with Hunter being an amazing heel. But then look at Facebook and whatnot. People were threatening to stop watching because Hunter was being too mean to Bryan, and called the WWE hypocrites because of the Be a Star campaign. My thoughts are that they called an audible part way through and decided to tone down how heelish the two were acting so that no one else's feelings got hurt. This included making Triple H a lot less overtly heel, to the point of drastically reducing how much time he now gets in the feud, making him part babyface and stopping the gang style beatdowns of Bryan. You can even look at how Bryan attacked Orton first before Orton turned around and destroyed him last night. Can't be bullying if you initiate it. And its only between them two, now. No Shield involvement or 3 on 1 ass kickings, etc. 

I'm tired, personally, of the WWE trying to cater to every demographic. Kinda like how they push AJ to cater to the teenage girls demo to try and boost up viewership in that area. Who fucking cares? Put out a good product and people will watch. Forget demographics, quality is quality. Instead of focusing on simply being a good show and appealing to wrestling fans, they go out of their way to please everyone. As a result, someone inevitably ends up not being happy. Right now, its the IWC (as it usually is). The casuals are happy because they needn't worry about their kids being brainwashed by Triple H acting like a jerk, the good guys are all smiley wise asses, and its a good, clean, WHOLESOME product. Meantime, the IWC, aka the people who will stick with the product through the highs and lows, are getting irritated because all of these changes to please casuals now make the show itself a lot more boring, unenjoyable and confusing.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

at the same time, they did kill Bryan's character last night..they made the top face look like a schmuck. so now its a one sided feud. They treated Bryan like the Miz and RVD.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Well they didn't kill him. He got beat down, yeah, but Bryan is still Bryan (much to my chagrin). One beatdown isn't a one sided feud, Bryan has stood tall the past few weeks before this. The problem is that this PPV is 3 weeks after NoC, and they've barely done any interaction between Bryan and Orton. If this was the first or second of 4 confrontations, then that'd be fine. But this was the last one before a PPV. They just ran out of time, which begs the question why we needed this fucking PPV in the first place. Was it really that important to shoehorn another one in?

And honestly, they made Bryan look like a schmuck long before this. His credibility was already dead to me when they had Vince coming out weekly before Summerslam and hammering home why Bryan was a total joke of a contender that flat out didn't deserve a WWE title shot. Its been a downfall ever since. So this beatdown really couldn't have killed him anymore, he was already pretty dead to begin with, in that regard.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

do you think they are trying to kill him on purpose? my feeling is that they don't want anyone being more over than Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I don't think they're going out of their way to hurt...whatever exactly his character is, but they're trying to stack the odds against Bryan. Unfortunately, they're doing it in an illogical and convoluted way and I think that's due to them having to change their plans internally because people were threatening to never watch again because Hunter was being a fucking awesome heel. Kids are stupid, parents are spineless and overprotective, and the WWE suffers. 

On top of that, it really didn't help that they got the big conclusion to the entire feud at NoC (which was the Bryan clean win for the title), which was way too early, and then they swerved us and took it back the next night. Why book that finish in the first place? Why couldn't they have had a double KO with both guys fighting to a draw? I'd have been OK with that. Or have Big Show come down and interfere and give Orton the win, and then do the no interference thing at HIAC? Instead, they have Hunter (the heel) make the FIRST MATCH no interference (a babyface move), where the babyface wins. Basically, the story ended at NoC when they prematurely blew their load and now they're scrambling around to draw it out longer. Its failing, what a surprise.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

which means they'll do at Battleground what they should have done at Night of Champions to try to make up for it and it ends at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I feel like if this feud was just between HHH and Bryan without Orton in between them, it would be better. And no Steph. I just wanna see this match, which probably won't be until Royal Rumble. And I'm not saying I hate the Shield, but they're great no matter what.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



KO Bossy said:


> *If you want my honest opinion, I think its because people complained. Look at the first few weeks, it was great stuff, with Hunter being an amazing heel. But then look at Facebook and whatnot. People were threatening to stop watching because Hunter was being too mean to Bryan, and called the WWE hypocrites because of the Be a Star campaign. My thoughts are that they called an audible part way through and decided to tone down how heelish the two were acting so that no one else's feelings got hurt. This included making Triple H a lot less overtly heel, to the point of drastically reducing how much time he now gets in the feud, making him part babyface and stopping the gang style beatdowns of Bryan. You can even look at how Bryan attacked Orton first before Orton turned around and destroyed him last night. Can't be bullying if you initiate it. And its only between them two, now. No Shield involvement or 3 on 1 ass kickings, etc. *
> 
> I'm tired, personally, of the WWE trying to cater to every demographic. Kinda like how they push AJ to cater to the teenage girls demo to try and boost up viewership in that area. Who fucking cares? Put out a good product and people will watch. Forget demographics, quality is quality. Instead of focusing on simply being a good show and appealing to wrestling fans, they go out of their way to please everyone. As a result, someone inevitably ends up not being happy. Right now, its the IWC (as it usually is). The casuals are happy because they needn't worry about their kids being brainwashed by Triple H acting like a jerk, the good guys are all smiley wise asses, and its a good, clean, WHOLESOME product. Meantime, the IWC, aka the people who will stick with the product through the highs and lows, are getting irritated because all of these changes to please casuals now make the show itself a lot more boring, unenjoyable and confusing.


I think that's exactly why, there aren't nearly as much parents complaining on Facebook, they're still complaining about Orton being evil & how he should be arrested...etc, but HHH isn't getting much heat anymore.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



KO Bossy said:


> If you want my honest opinion, I think its because people complained. Look at the first few weeks, it was great stuff, with Hunter being an amazing heel. But then look at Facebook and whatnot. People were threatening to stop watching because Hunter was being too mean to Bryan, and called the WWE hypocrites because of the Be a Star campaign. My thoughts are that they called an audible part way through and decided to tone down how heelish the two were acting so that no one else's feelings got hurt. This included making Triple H a lot less overtly heel, to the point of drastically reducing how much time he now gets in the feud, making him part babyface and stopping the gang style beatdowns of Bryan. You can even look at how Bryan attacked Orton first before Orton turned around and destroyed him last night. Can't be bullying if you initiate it. And its only between them two, now. No Shield involvement or 3 on 1 ass kickings, etc.


Jesus, you make a great point. I hope you're wrong though or HHH, Vince, and the WWE are a bunch of pussies and this company is NEVER EEEEEEVVVVVEEEEERRRRR gonna be great aGain. Christ imagine if Austin came back for a match. Would he even be allowed to drink beer on RAW anymore?




Barry Dylan said:


> I feel like if this feud was just between HHH and Bryan without Orton in between them, it would be better. And no Steph. I just wanna see this match, which probably won't be until Royal Rumble. And I'm not saying I hate the Shield, but they're great no matter what.


Snitchin and bitchin, snitchin and bitchin...


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

the build to Hell in a Cell better be fucking amazing...I'm thinking about purchasing it, so it better be amazing, they only have three weeks though.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> at the same time, they did kill Bryan's character last night..they made the top face look like a schmuck. so now its a one sided feud. They treated Bryan like the Miz and RVD.


How did they kill his character? Lol all he did was get beatdown by Orton. You cant expect Bryan to close the show coming out on top all the time man.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I also think the whole Susan G Komen stuff played a part into toning down the angle. But honestly, I just think this is them not knowing how to book long term anymore. They were essentially forced to push Bryan with Cena getting hurt (you can tell they weren't completely behind him) so they panicked and turned two of their top guys heel to create some sort of buzz going into the fall (the worst time for business). I don't think they had any foresight at all... The backlash received just contributed to the shift in direction. Does anything in this angle feel meticulously planned? Almost all of it seems like it's on the fly.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

i know you can tell they weren't behind him completely which makes no sense because he was the most over guy....he's a good role model and a great guy, i dont know why they had to be all hesitant at pushing him.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Happenstan said:


> Jesus, you make a great point. I hope you're wrong though or HHH, Vince, and the WWE are a bunch of pussies and this company is NEVER EEEEEEVVVVVEEEEERRRRR gonna be great aGain. Christ imagine if Austin came back for a match. Would he even be allowed to drink beer on RAW anymore?


Didn't Austin refuse to make an appearance a few years ago because they didn't let him drink beer or am I remembering this wrong?


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Well, were this the case...I can't say I'd be entirely surprised. WWE today is reflective of this anal, spineless bullshit mentality that parents have. They've all but done away with blood, which to me makes no sense. Its blood, its a completely natural thing. It helps you live by carrying oxygen to the different parts of your body. Why pretend like it doesn't exist? This is a combat sport (despite it being scripted, its still physical). The fact that no one ever bleeds is what I'd call the weird part. In hockey if a guy takes a high stick in the face and gets a cut on his cheek, do they pan away from the guy so no one at home can see what's going on? Of course not, they watch him skate to the bench and get a shot of how bad it is. The game stops if its really bad like he took it in the eye or something, and because a high stick is a penalty (double the time for drawing blood). But its not like they don't pretend it exists. Remember when Brock got busted upon by Trips on Raw? They purposely shot the other side of Brock's face so no one had to see any blood because heaven forbid someone does and then goes on to become a serial killer or something.

When Saturday Morning Slam was on, they banned all moves that had anything to do with the neck area in case little Billy at home decided to give his mother a Brain Buster or something. Again, a basic fucking grapple requires grabbing the head and neck, why try to eliminate something so basic?

Then there's the fact that a company which at its core uses wrestling as entertainment is just a bad vehicle to push anti-violence and anti-bullying with. It'd be like tobacco companies sponsoring a campaign for healthier lungs. Its too much of a contradiction.

And I think I know why this is. Benoit. They took a ton of shit for that and have proceeded to spend the next several years covering their collective asses from every possible angle. Don't show blood, don't swear, no innuendo, tone down the physicality and moves, anti-bullying and violence, etc. They have this idiotic idea in their heads that they have to appeal to ALL demographics and as such, they try to find this medium ground that pleases everyone. How about we try some more edgy stories and get Bryan over? Uh oh, that won't work. Parents are threatening to stop watching because Hunter mistreating Bryan is going to lead to their kids robbing liquor stores or some shit. So what do they do? Go back to exactly what they were doing before-trying to make everyone happy (which they still aren't, except the heat is now on Orton instead if Hunter). If they just stopped caring about making everyone happy and tried to focus on certain groups, that'd be so much better. Make THOSE groups happy and go all out to do so. None of this weak bullshit. If other groups are offended, don't appeal to them and they won't watch, which means they won't be a problem. If they threaten to pull their business, fine. Let them. You'll make up for it by the people you ARE attracting when you focus in on them. Trying to please everyone is a recipe for failure because I'll tell you right now-you will NOT succeed. Someone will always not like what you're doing.


----------



## Mqwar

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Can you blame them though? World is too PC these days. Lawsuits everywhere.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

yeah they want to protect their investors...but hey there are some edgy investors out there that would sponsor the show..like Harrah's Casino or Marlboro..they don't need the kid friendly sponsors...


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



KO Bossy said:


> Well, were this the case...I can't say I'd be entirely surprised. WWE today is reflective of this anal, spineless bullshit mentality that parents have. They've all but done away with blood, which to me makes no sense. Its blood, its a completely natural thing. It helps you live by carrying oxygen to the different parts of your body. Why pretend like it doesn't exist? This is a combat sport (despite it being scripted, its still physical). The fact that no one ever bleeds is what I'd call the weird part. In hockey if a guy takes a high stick in the face and gets a cut on his cheek, do they pan away from the guy so no one at home can see what's going on? Of course not, they watch him skate to the bench and get a shot of how bad it is. The game stops if its really bad like he took it in the eye or something, and because a high stick is a penalty (double the time for drawing blood). But its not like they don't pretend it exists. Remember when Brock got busted upon by Trips on Raw? They purposely shot the other side of Brock's face so no one had to see any blood because heaven forbid someone does and then goes on to become a serial killer or something.
> 
> When Saturday Morning Slam was on, they banned all moves that had anything to do with the neck area in case little Billy at home decided to give his mother a Brain Buster or something. Again, a basic fucking grapple requires grabbing the head and neck, why try to eliminate something so basic?
> 
> Then there's the fact that a company which at its core uses wrestling as entertainment is just a bad vehicle to push anti-violence and anti-bullying with. It'd be like tobacco companies sponsoring a campaign for healthier lungs. Its too much of a contradiction.
> 
> And I think I know why this is. Benoit. They took a ton of shit for that and have proceeded to spend the next several years covering their collective asses from every possible angle. Don't show blood, don't swear, no innuendo, tone down the physicality and moves, anti-bullying and violence, etc. They have this idiotic idea in their heads that they have to appeal to ALL demographics and as such, they try to find this medium ground that pleases everyone. How about we try some more edgy stories and get Bryan over? Uh oh, that won't work. Parents are threatening to stop watching because Hunter mistreating Bryan is going to lead to their kids robbing liquor stores or some shit. So what do they do? Go back to exactly what they were doing before-trying to make everyone happy (which they still aren't, except the heat is now on Orton instead if Hunter). If they just stopped caring about making everyone happy and tried to focus on certain groups, that'd be so much better. Make THOSE groups happy and go all out to do so. None of this weak bullshit. If other groups are offended, don't appeal to them and they won't watch, which means they won't be a problem. If they threaten to pull their business, fine. Let them. You'll make up for it by the people you ARE attracting when you focus in on them. Trying to please everyone is a recipe for failure because I'll tell you right now-you will NOT succeed. Someone will always not like what you're doing.


Remember when Orton & Bryan were fined a few months ago for a head shot spot? it didn't even look painful, but it made the match much better, but no, Vince wants none of that or Bryan might kill Brie & Bryan Jr. in the future.

They don't even allow *protected* head shots anymore, & the punt is a big move in Orton's arsenal, & a heat magnet, but sure enough they ban it.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Yeah, but the mantra in the WWE is that of such weak pussies that they'd prefer to sit around, play it safe and make money rather than take a chance. Apparently the chance of making more money isn't worth the risk of possibly making less. This, my friends, is called complacency. Back in the major boom periods, they couldn't afford complacency because that would have spelled their doom. But now, there's no serious competition. What real incentive do they have to try harder? They can sit back, not give a fuck and still make money.

Of course, it also doesn't help that the world itself fucking sucks. As Mqwar said, lawsuits. Remember that lady in the 90s who spilled coffee on herself and won millions of dollars from McDonald's because it was too hot? That was the start of the frivolous lawsuit era, and its only gotten worse. People will stoop to new lows if there's a buck to be made out of it, and with society's already existing stigmas concerning wrestling, that makes it an easy target. Its all to easy to claim little Johnny broke his leg because he was imitating a wrestling move and thus, his family is entitled to a million bucks for grief and suffering. And even so, if they kick up enough of a stink, its so much easier for the larger corporate conglomerate to just give them a settlement out of court to save time and get them to keep their mouths shut (hush money). So basically, they end up getting something anyway and the WWE makes a problem go away. What does that teach people? That if they cry enough, someone will give them what they want. That's what babies do, and frankly, I find it offensive and sickening that supposed adults would act that same way for money. How degrading. Hey, I'll give you 5 bucks to dance like a monkey while wearing a tutu. What? You've already proven you have no dignity and will sell your self respect for the almighty dollar, why should this be any different? 

Unfortunately, society and America's legal system has gotten really good at teaching people this (not the same as Canada's legal system, when it comes to civil suits, its much better). I mean, what's a few thousands dollars to McDonald's? Absolutely nothing, they burn that for fun on weekends. The danger is the precedent it sets to everyone else. It basically tells them its OK to complain and that they'll get something they don't deserve. It makes the people who really do deserve that money due to corporate negligence look like a bunch of liars and con artists.

Now, WWE is covered 6 ways from Sunday and generally, the casual fans are happy. Best part is that they're still making money overall. And the cost? Any sort of pride you can have in the quality of your product. Apparently, they're willing to make that sacrifice. I wouldn't be. Were I in charge of this company right now, I'd be embarrassed. This is a company full of "professionals", and this is the best they can do? That's shameful.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

why do they even care how well a ppv does? don't the DVD sales of said pay per view make up for it..and regardless of how many buys, each event turns a profit. they get millions off each event regardless.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Alo0oy said:


> Remember when Orton & Bryan were fined a few months ago for a head shot spot? it didn't even look painful, but it made the match much better, but no, Vince wants none of that or Bryan might kill Brie & Bryan Jr. in the future.
> 
> They don't even allow *protected* head shots anymore, & the punt is a big move in Orton's arsenal, & a heat magnet, but sure enough they ban it.


Was that legit or just a work? I can't remember.

I think its asinine not to allow protected head shots anymore. You get your hands up, there's virtually no damage and it looks a hundred times better than shots to the gut and back. The gut will throb, the back will sting, but the head? Knocked the fuck out. Its an impressive visual. Or remember when Taker in 2002 was using the chair as a guillotine? Bring that back, its totally safe and looks great.

I can't say I disagree with banning chair shots that aren't protected because concussions are a real problem. Same with piledrivers, they're legit dangerous. Protected chair shots should be fine. Blood should be fine. Swearing and tits should be fine. Those are all subjective, while the chairs and piledrivers are scientifically proven to be dangerous. But if you don't want to see blood, fine. Lots of us do. Change the fucking channel if you're worried about Junior. You know, be a parent for god's sake.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, but the mantra in the WWE is that of such weak pussies that they'd prefer to sit around, play it safe and make money rather than take a chance. Apparently the chance of making more money isn't worth the risk of possibly making less. This, my friends, is called complacency. Back in the major boom periods, they couldn't afford complacency because that would have spelled their doom. But now, there's no serious competition. What real incentive do they have to try harder? They can sit back, not give a fuck and still make money.
> 
> Of course, it also doesn't help that the world itself fucking sucks. As Mqwar said, lawsuits. Remember that lady in the 90s who spilled coffee on herself and won millions of dollars from McDonald's because it was too hot? That was the start of the frivolous lawsuit era, and its only gotten worse. People will stoop to new lows if there's a buck to be made out of it, and with society's already existing stigmas concerning wrestling, that makes it an easy target. Its all to easy to claim little Johnny broke his leg because he was imitating a wrestling move and thus, his family is entitled to a million bucks for grief and suffering. And even so, if they kick up enough of a stink, its so much easier for the larger corporate conglomerate to just give them a settlement out of court to save time and get them to keep their mouths shut (hush money). So basically, they end up getting something anyway and the WWE makes a problem go away. What does that teach people? That if they cry enough, someone will give them what they want. That's what babies do, and frankly, I find it offensive and sickening that supposed adults would act that same way for money. How degrading. Hey, I'll give you 5 bucks to dance like a monkey while wearing a tutu. What? You've already proven you have no dignity and will sell your self respect for the almighty dollar, why should this be any different?
> 
> Unfortunately, society and America's legal system has gotten really good at teaching people this (not the same as Canada's legal system, when it comes to civil suits, its much better). I mean, what's a few thousands dollars to McDonald's? Absolutely nothing, they burn that for fun on weekends. The danger is the precedent it sets to everyone else. It basically tells them its OK to complain and that they'll get something they don't deserve. It makes the people who really do deserve that money due to corporate negligence look like a bunch of liars and con artists.
> 
> Now, WWE is covered 6 ways from Sunday and generally, the casual fans are happy. Best part is that they're still making money overall. And the cost? Any sort of pride you can have in the quality of your product. Apparently, they're willing to make that sacrifice. I wouldn't be. Were I in charge of this company right now, I'd be embarrassed. This is a company full of "professionals", and this is the best they can do? That's shameful.


You're having it easy, where I live criticizing the "King" gets you a prison sentence, having sex with a woman & then her family finding out means they'll harass you until you marry her, everyone that has a big business is related or friends to the "Royal Family", you can't sue anybody for anything unless that person is a nobody just like you, 50% of the income from oil is sucked dry by the "Royal Family", & any political website is banned.

EDIT:


KO Bossy said:


> Was that legit or just a work? I can't remember.
> 
> I think its asinine not to allow protected head shots anymore. You get your hands up, there's virtually no damage and it looks a hundred times better than shots to the gut and back. The gut will throb, the back will sting, but the head? Knocked the fuck out. Its an impressive visual. Or remember when Taker in 2002 was using the chair as a guillotine? Bring that back, its totally safe and looks great.
> 
> I can't say I disagree with banning chair shots that aren't protected because concussions are a real problem. Same with piledrivers, they're legit dangerous. Protected chair shots should be fine. Blood should be fine. Swearing and tits should be fine. Those are all subjective, while the chairs and piledrivers are scientifically proven to be dangerous. But if you don't want to see blood, fine. Lots of us do. Change the fucking channel if you're worried about Junior. You know, be a parent for god's sake.


Maybe it was just work, no way in finding out, but even if it was, it just tells us that their mentality is head shots are not allowed.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

God bless fascist dictatorships.


----------



## ThePandagirl20

*Re: When will we get Bryan vs HHH*

Probably never, or at least not in this storyline. Besides, I don't want to see that match anyways. As much as I am a fan of Triple H, he's old, not in peak shape, and wouldn't be able to mash well with Bryan I think.(I could be wrong, but I don't envision this match very well). However, HHH in his prime against Daniel Bryan would be a classic.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

if HHH can't wrestle for whatever reason, i wonder who they'll use to get him over then..because ending it with Orton won't really be the ending to it. But then again, there's no one else besides HHH as the next step.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Alo0oy said:


> Didn't Austin refuse to make an appearance a few years ago because they didn't let him drink beer or am I remembering this wrong?


I don't remember this happening but I can't say I'd be surprised if it were true either.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Austin refused to lose to Lesnar one time....apparently he said no to a lot of creative ideas.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



> There has been a lot of talk within WWE about Daniel Bryan winning the 2014 Royal Rumble match. WWE reportedly has plans in place through Survivor Series and some main event plans in mind for the Rumble.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Well this isn't too much of a surprise but I did think Bryan may be defending the WWE Title at this point, and Punk would be winning the Rumble. I don't really see Bryan facing HHH at all in this storyline, because I have a horrible feeling HHH will just move on without Bryan even getting his hands on him once.

I'd love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

yeah, Triple H would do something like that...but hey, I guess its safe to say that Bryan is above mid card status the rest of his career now right?


----------



## H

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> yeah, Triple H would do something like that...but hey, I guess its safe to say that Bryan is above mid card status the rest of his career now right?


You could have said that about Punk, but look what he's doing now.

If Bryan/Trips doesn't happen at a major event, I'll be disappointed, just like I was with the overbooked mess that was Punk/Trips.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

well i mean if Bryan wins the Rumble, that means that he won't be champion going into it....so Triple H must pull something to keep him from getting the title again. So maybe the feud keeps going.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

If Punk doesn't have a big match in WM he should win the RR as Bryan will already be in a program with HHH.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I bet Punk challenges Orton and takes Bryan's place due to Triple H saying Bryan ran out of chances...then Punk beats Orton for the title and Bryan wins the rumble and they end up having a show stealer of a match at Mania.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Unfortunately, I doubt Bryan ever fully recovers from this angle. He'll join Ryback and Punk on the list of squandered opportunities.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Ryback I will agree with but summer of punk is overrated around here. Summerslam 2011 drew all time low buyrate pretty much indicating casuals didn't give a shit. Atleast Bryan appeals to all demo, Punk's smarky shoot promos, even though it made the IWC wet, never got over with right audience. 

As for Bryan we will have to wait and see. He definitely has more credibility now as RAW brand's focal point and main event star, than he did leading to Summerslam as Cena's random ass opponent.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

the fact that Bryan is in the plans for 2014 means they know right now is a down period and know it'll get better.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Daniel Bryan losing to Jawn Cenna at wm 30 is whats bestfor business.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Some poor fucker is losing to Cena at WM 30 alright.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Hunter is jobbing to Cena at WM XXX


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Might be the Undertaker doing the job, you never know.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

what's the point in Vince winning the feud if we all know Hunter ends up taking control in real life any way?


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Who said he is? Vince is still alive isn't he?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I'd rather him have the title by RR but him winning is a hundred times better than the two guys (Cena or Sheamus) who I thought would win.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

to me Punk and Bryan are much bigger stars than Sheamus or Ryback..those two were just force fed upon us.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Much bigger? nah... more like slightly above.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Dunmer said:


> I'd rather him have the title by RR but him winning is a hundred times better than the two guys (Cena or Sheamus) who I thought would win.


I figured this year's RR was all Punk's and he'd pick Bryan for Mania 30. Maybe they are reversing it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

either way, this is proof that people that think Bryan's push will be cooled off can just relax, and yes even me, i'm taking a deep breath now.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



> With the low rating on 9/30, people are already speculating if that means rushing Vince McMahon back to television. The plan was to keep Vince off TV until some time in November before they took the next step in the big picture storyline.


via Dave Metzler in the New Observer NewsLetter


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

actually its the opposite..the WWE sucks so badly, they don't get it..the low rating means nobody wants the McMahons on their tv screens..rushing Vince back against Stephanie and Triple H would make viewership go down even more..they just refuse to look at it as their fault.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Wasn't it Metlzer who reported Corporation angle ends at HIAC ppv?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

they just need to give Bryan the title and let him run with it....things will get better..but for some reason they dont' see it that way.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Because there's no proof that giving Bryan the title will make things better...

And for the record, the low rating doesn't mean that no one wants to see the McMahons on their TV screen, it means no one is really caring about the show enough to watch it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

well people want to see him champion....you have nothing to lose...it could get better or worse...but it would be something fresh and new...have to give it a try eventually.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Jof said:


> Wasn't it Metlzer who reported Corporation angle ends at HIAC ppv?


no, they are just not advertised starting 11/4 from wwe.com. They can always add them when the time comes around I guess


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

they need to eliminate themselves from tv, its just not working....let the wrestlers have their own feuds.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

since all these rumors for Mania season are coming 
.
According to Metzler (via WON), *nothing concrete (just an idea creative throwing around)*, but there is a pitch to do Punk vs Orton @ WMXXX for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

While Punk going for the title is good news, Orton still being involved in any relevant is gonna suck. If that happens hopefully they also do HHH vs Bryan and Taker vs Lesnar to save the card.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

you got to be kidding me? what was the point of building up Bryan if he isn't even in the title picture at WM? WWE makes no sense...Punk versus Orton instead of Punk versus Bryan? wow


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> you got to be kidding me? what was the point of building up Bryan if he isn't even in the title picture at WM? WWE makes no sense...Punk versus Orton instead of Punk versus Bryan? wow


its just creative pitch/idea, they have a million of those happening this time. December/January is when Mania matches get much more clearer. Right now its just discussions and ideas thrown around.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

if that does end up happening and they cast Bryan aside, biggest fail job ever!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

If they really put off HHH/Bryan until WM, then Punk/Orton might happen, but not sure where that leaves Cena. Cena/Punk/Orton in a triple threat maybe.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Barry Dylan said:


> If they really put off HHH/Bryan until WM, then Punk/Orton might happen,* but not sure where that leaves Cena*. Cena/Punk/Orton in a triple threat maybe.


Another match with The Rock. :yes


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

As long as they get enough time, I'm all for it.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

This is my dream card for WM:
1. Punk vs Austin 
2. Cesaro vs Lesnar for the WHC title 
3. Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title 
4. Taker vs Cena 

I will be the happiest guy ever I will actually buy the PPV at any cost.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Dunmer said:


> Another match with The Rock. :yes


nah man if he returns they will do Brock vs The Rock.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I hope the Punk/Orton match doesn't happen, Punk/Bryan is a better choice.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



Sonnen Says said:


> This is my dream card for WM:
> 1. Punk vs Austin
> *2. Cesaro vs Lesnar for the WHC title *
> 3. Bryan vs HHH for the WWE title
> 4. Taker vs Cena
> 
> I will be the happiest guy ever I will actually buy the PPV at any cost.


That would be so fucking epic :mark:. Imagine Cesaro overpowering Lesnar :mark:.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Cesaro face turn coming up..my dream of a Bryan, Punk, Cesaro stable could come true...


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> Cesaro face turn coming up..my dream of a Bryan, Punk, Cesaro stable could come true...


That would be incredible :mark:. Call up Ohno (especially with the shape he's in now) and pair him with Cesaro to recreate the KOW, then have Punk and Bryan hold the World titles!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

they could be the new Union of the new era....remember Test, Foley, Big Show and Shamrock..instead its Cesaro, Bryan, Punk and Ohno..fuck yeah, they can oppose the regime. Plus Ohno is a face now right? didn't he have to face one of the Wyatts after he was forced into it on NXT?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



THANOS said:


> That would be incredible :mark:. Call up Ohno (especially with the shape he's in now) and pair him with Cesaro to recreate the KOW, then have Punk and Bryan hold the World titles!


If I'm going to get an erection while I'm on my laptop, I prefer it to be while I'm on a porn site. Too late now. Kings of Wrestling and Punk/Bryan controlling all major belts...Holy crap, that would be amazing.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

Cesaro can feud with Ambrose for the US title, Punk gets the WHC from ADR and Bryan gets the WWE.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

They'll be suggesting every sort of match possible right now, just to scare a few of you, I bet they even pitched Cena vs HHH for the WWE title


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I dont even think theres still a Coporation. Orton and the Shield havent teamed up in a while. We havent seen HHH with Orton in a while.


----------



## reorex

*Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

This week's RAW drew the lowest audience figures of the year and it's generally considered that the quality of the show has massively decreased from the standard set between Payback and Summerslam. Nowadays, it seems every RAW & SD focuses heavily on the corporation vs faces storyline that is failing to interest people.

Why hasn't it been exciting?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Because they've done some stupid shit that made people not want to watch.


----------



## JohnnyC55

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Very bad writing, they took a storyline with potential and made it flop.


----------



## Eclairal

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

The faces looks too weak and because that storyline is too " huge ", we don't have a good midcard. All the midcard title are held by people involved in the Main-Event, if they focused more on the midcard, I'm sure they would get better rating...Damn, that year looked so good


----------



## leeblue

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

I still say competing with MNF is hurting the product. In my opinion raw has been good of late, loving the rhodes angle, still think there is a big twist to come with bryan storyline. ...I think a couple of new up and coming stars need a bit exposure to freshen things up and personally would love the tag team division to get some real exposure and story development.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

hhh and stephanie give zero heat back. its all take, take, take, take with those two which means everyone else looks bad.

does anyone really think bryan is getting full revenge on hhh or steph..miz, ziggler?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

yeah, are they ever going to get their comeuppance. This whole "best for business" angle, its like they're doing things the opposite of what's best for business and they're obviously hurting themselves for it. They need to start selling for others.....Make some of the guys against them look good.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Because Triple H has a compulsion to make himself look like the smartest, funniest, most charismatic and wittiest character on screen.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



markedfordeath said:


> They need to start selling for others.....Make some of the guys against them look good.


never going to happen in a million years. hhh is the only guy to beat up undertaker so bad at mania he couldn't walk out on his own. his best friend returns after nearly 5 years away and who is standing tall at the end of that match...


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

When hhh and orton first became heels i thought o yes bout time and things are about to become better. But few weeks later its like the writers were a bunch of monkeys on typewriters and went to shit. It had so much potential such a shame


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Crying Big Show made everything a joke.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

yep, its Triple H, look at this week, nobody watched the Rhodes/McMahon angle.....that should tell them something.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

ALl the faces look like completely garbage compared to HHH and Steph


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

This storyline cannot be successful without a charismatic top face that is capable of going toe to toe with HHH on the mic and Bryan just cannot do it. Did you ever see Austin crying about not being taken seriously or not being respected, no. He was able to give give back to Vince whatever Vince dished out at him. Bryan is a guy that is winning fans based on sympathy for all the hard work he has put in and that just makes him look weak when in the ring with HHH.

The feeling that it impossible for Orton to lose the belt is not there. Instead of vacating the title, HHH should have came out the next night and handed it right back to Orton. This is part of why NWO/Bischoff was successful. It seemed there was no way to get the belt off Hogan. Orton need to go back to the character that suits him best. The arrogant guy that has no respect for the business because he has had everything handed to him based on his looks and heritage.

I agree with the ones that have mentioned that HHH refuses to look weak in any way. THe most basic element of wrestling psychology is that you want to see the hero get their revenge and the feeling now is that it just won't happen. I am not saying that HHH needs to go to the extremes Vince did to make it work, but he will not allow himself to be utterly humiliated for no one. He also need to limit his in ring time to only matches that benefit his story as COO or maybe a nostalgia match on occasion, but that is it. As long as fans are being confused as to whether or not he is COO or still part time wrestler he will never thrive in his current role.He should have never gotten in the ring with Brock.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



markedfordeath said:


> yep, its Triple H, look at this week, nobody watched the Rhodes/McMahon angle.....that should tell them something.


What is bad is that Dusty did a better job of looking strong in a promo with HHH than Bryan has yet.


----------



## RVD'S BONG

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Yeah,Crying Big Show was beyond lame.
I'm hoping it's going to play out like he has snapped or something.
They might be able to save it with me if he goes completely nuts and starts raising hell instead of blubbering like an adult baby.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

in order for this to end, Triple H has to be defeated, but if he won't let himself be defeated then it was a complete waste of time.


----------



## DanM3

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

They should not have night of champions and battle ground as ppvs go from summer slam to HIAC then people might be interested as there would be less filler in the story


----------



## superuser1

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

A combination of bad writing and bad booking. When Orton and HHH turned at SummerSlam things looked so bright. Finally something sparked interest into the wrestling world again but where did they go from there? Lets see first of all Daniel Bryan overcame the odds every damn night defeating The Shield not to mention he defeated Orton cleanly at NOC. So from there you're like what's the point of this if Bryan keeps beating those guys? He beats The Shield everytime he faces them and he pinned Orton cleanly. So in reality The Coporation poses no threat to him. And also HHH looks like he lost interest in Orton which hurt the storyline even more. I understand that the reason he didnt reward Orton the title was because he wants him to go back to his old apex predator ways but come on they're making this storyline to complex for the general audience. HHH should have gave Orton the title instead of making it vacant. They're in a hole right now and it'll be difficult to come out of it.


----------



## paska

You guys really think that HHH and the corporation is not going to lose in the end? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E N F O R C E R

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Crying big show, absolutely awful booking, bad cold matches, everything you try and avoid in a wrestling show has been the main thing they've done for a few weeks now. Then people have the nerve to blame it on Bryan... Bryan is the only thing keeping wrestling interesting at the minute... 

:bryan2


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Because they keep taking the title of the most over guy on the roster?


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Survivor Series. 

Survivor Series is when it will start getting interesting. All of the guys that have been involved up to now will all clash in a huge 5 on 5 match. 

Triple H, Orton & The Shield vs Bryan, Show, Miz, Cody and Goldust

That is what they are building to at the moment, and then it will end at Wrestlemania with Bryan finally going over Triple H and ending the Corporation.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

but what if Triple H doesn't wrestle at Survivor Series? That will tell you all you need to know right there


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

If Triple H doesn't work Survivor Series (doubt he'll miss it though) they'll just have Steph force Big Show to be on The Corporation's side and bring in another face for the face team. Or something like that.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

A combination of things that all goes into the category of "shit writing"


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

There is no corperation

This storyline has never mentioned the word corperation

It did have so much potential

Daniel Bryan was a fukin awful choice to fued with HHH and Orton

Thats why its gone to shit


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Lack of creativity, lack of backstage brawls, lack of direction


----------



## The.Rockbottom

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Having Bryan get mauled 8 or 9 shows in a row after Summerslam by them killed my interest in it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

i know...having a guy pin the face of the company clean, dominating the last few moments of the match at Summerslam, only for him to get his ass kicked the next several shows in a row, so he went from strong to weak...there was no point of that. He didn't need to have sympathy built, he was already over. Looking back on it, it was a shit call.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

they caved under pressure from facebook parents and killed it. You haven't seen HHH Steph The Shield and Orton in the ring together in weeks. I so miss the beatdowns they used to give Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

One of the main reasons is that the faces are booked weak, they never seem to get any revenge on HHH and Steph.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

It is sucessfull in terms of gettin some talent like cody rhodes more exposure(get rid of big show arc story). They could either focus it all on bryan and orton or include more people to give the storyline some longevity because we rly dont wanna see bryan and orton for 4-5 ppv and 4-5 month straight on both raw and smackdown. They want the payoff at mania and this is rly the only way to go.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

After Bryan wins the title, I really hope he has a feud with Ambrose or Rollins...but they're not ready to be in the championship scene. So I wonder who his first feud will be with.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



THANOS said:


> That would be so fucking epic :mark:. *Imagine Cesaro overpowering Lesnar* :mark:.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

'Cos it revolves mainly around Orton and Bryan. Now HHH is seemingly out of the picture, and it's now essentially Orton/Bryan, notice how viewer interest is beginning to dwindle. HHH was the strongest personality and presence in the angle, and the one holding everything together.


----------



## mblonde09

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> Cesaro can feud with Ambrose for the US title, Bryan gets the WHC from ADR and Punk gets the WWE.


Fixed for my personal preference.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

I don't want to sound like I dislike HHH and Steph, but in this particular storyline, there's been absolutely no payoff. 

Remember when Vince was taking so much from Austin?

And now we have Steph who won't even allow Dusty to put a hand in her face. 
No one's laid a hand on HHH the entire storyline. 

This is a wrestling promotion. It's about fighting. It's supposed to have people who display primal/raw instinct from time to time. 

None of that's happening.

That's the difference.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Well let's see. It's boring, repetitive and 90% of the focus is on either Big Show or HHH. 

hmm, can't figure out why this story isn't a home run...


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

-A main babyface who has been booked like an absolute clown prior to this push, and despite getting screwed over twice he refuses to even attempt to lay a finger on HHH
-Orton not being as charismatic as he could be, plus not fitting in with this corporation(where's the suit? Why does he have a beard?)
-An irrelevant Bitch Show
-The other faces are lame.
That said, it just started a month and a half ago. it still has potential but they can't panic ad have SuperCena/Sheamus come in and save the day.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

the Corporation angle doesn't even involve Orton or Bryan anymore. the title is being held up and now the Rhodes and Big Show are the enemies of them. so orton/bryan have nothing to do with it anymore, their feud is personal now.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Crying Big Show

Absolutely shocking !


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

It's just too predictable and monotonous. 

Big Show is WAY too involved and is draining the spotlight. The Rhodes side-plot also went from a good turn in firing Cody, to this whole big angle with the ENTIRE Rhodes family. I think it got way too big. Firing Cody was enough. Bryan isn't elevating his game promo wise. Orton has elevated his game, but he has ZERO credibility at the moment. It's just a mess of a story.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

[Double Post]


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> There is no corperation
> 
> This storyline has never mentioned the word corperation
> 
> It did have so much potential
> 
> Daniel Bryan was a fukin awful choice to fued with HHH and Orton
> 
> Thats why its gone to shit


And when they _did_ mention it, it was called the "administration". The IWC just dubbed it corporation.



KingLobos said:


> It's just too predictable and monotonous.
> 
> Big Show is WAY too involved and is draining the spotlight. The Rhodes side-plot also went from a good turn in firing Cody, to this whole big angle with the ENTIRE Rhodes family. I think it got way too big. Firing Cody was enough. Bryan isn't elevating his game promo wise. Orton has elevated his game, but he has ZERO credibility at the moment. It's just a mess of a story.


About the Rhodes, why wasn't HHH pissed that Cody & Goldust "trespassed"? That made the "firing" feel less important.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

- The biggest problem was making Bryan look like a complete putz. Yeah the Corporation needed to look strong but they have an entire roster of faces for that. Bryan didn't need to be _successful_ every week but he needed to look like a badass, not a goof who got beat up every week and had to whore out his chant for sympathy points.

- Speaking of the other faces, dragging all of them out during the beatdowns and putting them on the spot like that added a factor that they didn't need the audience to be asking questions about. Either the faces look like unsympathetic bitches for letting Bryan get his ass kicked or they teamed up and kicked the regime's ass undermining it as a threat. The latter happened and now the storyline is just another typical evil boss story unless we get an epic payoff for HHH and Stephanie's assholery.

-Bryan was screwed out of TWO potential title reigns for a storyline that already feels deflated, in respect to the WWE title anyway.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

yeah, but they won't care, they'll continue to screw him out of it until Wrestlemania probably.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Simple. Too much ego, not enough caring about what is good for business. It is turning people off the storyline.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

I would :mark: , if Daniel Bryan came out just once angry as fuck.

-Steps onto ramp, crowd chanting "YES"
-Bryan looks around, but looks pissed..HE DOESN'T CHANT YES, he remains silent...
-Bryan runs to the ring with Steph surrounded by Shield or Orton
-After kicking ass only Steph is left in the ring on her knees, making threats.
-They tease Bryan giving her a kick before she gets saved by police or some shit.

Vince was the one talking about ruthless agression, i'm hoping we get to see it. I FEEL that he needs that 'badass moment' in this storyline, like how he took out the SHIELD back in May.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

i think it might be coming...He gets his ass kicked on Monday in front of his fiance, then he might get screwed again this Sunday, it HAS to come out eventually.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

It was best with Randy Orton as the corporate face of the company, and Triple H screwing with Raw as a whole. I think this might be a rare case of creative OVER thinking something.


----------



## Geshmaal

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

The general public hate overcomplicated and long-winded storylines in wrestling these days. They want more things to be resolved in the ring rather than weeks and weeks of promos.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

Because Triple-H has yet to do the one thing that would make this storyline work-allow a face (Bryan) to make him look foolish. He doesn't have to get pinned in a match but he does have to get "one upped" like Austin used to do to Vince and like every top face did to an authority figure. HHH and Stephanie have to put their pride aside and be like Vince.


----------



## Death132

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*

This RAW didn't flop because of the storylines. It flopped because the wrestling was terrible and included people no one cares about.

-Big E vs Punk had Big E who they havent seen in weeks only to job

-Kofi vs Fandango was pointless and had no meaning.

-ADR vs Ryder had ADR and Ryder in the match.

-R Truth is trying to be relevant again in a run for the IC title

-Ryback and Heyman have a 30 minute promo made to sound like they were in love.

This is overall pure trash. The matches were extremely short and had bland wrestlers no one cares about. The whole angle was doing great up until this miserable RAW.


----------



## Jof

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



rbhayek said:


> Because Triple-H has yet to do the one thing that would make this storyline work-allow a face (Bryan) to make him look foolish. He doesn't have to get pinned in a match but he does have to get "one upped" like Austin used to do to Vince and like every top face did to an authority figure. HHH and Stephanie have to put their pride aside and be like Vince.


HHH will put him over big at the end in a match, because thats what he always does. He's not like Vince who is weak as charcater in kayfabe. HHH is presented as tough, powerful and dominant personality. Bryan will benefit only at the end.


----------



## Death132

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



Jof said:


> HHH will put him over big at the end in a match, because thats what he always does. He's not like Vince who is weak as charcater in kayfabe. HHH is presented as tough, powerful and dominant personality. Bryan will benefit only at the end.


To add to that, if Bryan were to get over HHH in a big way right now he'd just be punished for it. Bryan and the Locker room coming out on top at the end of one of the past RAWs was a big victory for them. by the way.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



Jof said:


> HHH will put him over big at the end in a match, because thats what he always does. He's not like Vince who is weak as charcater in kayfabe. HHH is presented as tough, powerful and dominant personality. Bryan will benefit only at the end.


You act like I am a HHH hater LOL. I am stating the facts. HHH has not taken the step yet. When he does (I know he will), then I (and many others) will acknowledge it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

I think they're saving the good stuff for HIAC and Survivor Series..I think the night after Battleground is when the good stuff picks up.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*



markedfordeath said:


> I think they're saving the good stuff for HIAC and Survivor Series..I think the night after Battleground is when the good stuff picks up.


Thing is Vince McMahon back in his day was good at putting over people not just in matches but in segments and promos. He allowed himself to be humiliated. HHH NEEDS to be humiliated, his wife too. Striking back at the boss isn't just from beating them in matches or insulting them, you have to go deeper.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



Jof said:


> HHH will put him over big at the end in a match, because thats what he always does. He's not like Vince who is weak as charcater in kayfabe. HHH is presented as tough, powerful and dominant personality. Bryan will benefit only at the end.


Tell that to CM Punk


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official Corporation Thread** A Discussion On What's BEST FOR BUSINESS*

we'll see. Its up to them what they want to do with it. But it would be a pointless storyline if Triple H is the only one that got over. I mean he's retired, why the fuck should be be the one going over here?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***



> WWE is building to a finish where either Big Show ends up helping Bryan win the WWE Title or pulls a swerve and costs Bryan the title.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain


I think most of us figured Big Show would factor into the decision, unfortunately, but either way they do it, it could suck horribly. Fuck the Big Slow. If he screws Orton and helps Bryan win, then Bryan looks weak coming out of it, and if he turns heel then Bryan has to work a set of mind-numbingly slow matches with the Big Show. fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

well how does this make sense? it only makes sense for Bryan to win the title at Hell in a Cell because that would make the end of the feud..and you need the face going over to end a feud...and Big Show can't cost Bryan the match, simply because he's Orton's next feud...so i dont understand. hopefully this finish is for HIAC instead of tomorrow night


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



O Fenômeno said:


> I would :mark: , if Daniel Bryan came out just once angry as fuck.
> 
> -Steps onto ramp, crowd chanting "YES"
> -Bryan looks around, but looks pissed..HE DOESN'T CHANT YES, he remains silent...
> -Bryan runs to the ring with Steph surrounded by Shield or Orton
> -After kicking ass only Steph is left in the ring on her knees, making threats.
> -They tease Bryan giving her a kick before she gets saved by police or some shit.
> 
> Vince was the one talking about ruthless agression, i'm hoping we get to see it. I FEEL that he needs that 'badass moment' in this storyline, like how he took out the SHIELD back in May.


We know this is what the story arch is building towards, my worry is it won't be believable when he finally has enough and 'snaps' if you will. He has really disappointed me with his lack of versatility and frankly ability to entertain me on the mic, I'm just not sure I would buy him suddenly being a badass out of nowhere after being booked like such a shithead for so long. And yes, I know, he beat Cena clean :cheer settle down fanboys


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why hasn't the corporation storyline been a success?*



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> We know this is what the story arch is building towards, my worry is it won't be believable when he finally has enough and 'snaps' if you will. He has really disappointed me with his lack of versatility and frankly ability to entertain me on the mic, I'm just not sure I would buy him suddenly being a badass out of nowhere after being booked like such a shithead for so long. And yes, I know, he beat Cena clean :cheer settle down fanboys


He can be badass on the mic, certainly, they just need to let him act like this more often. 










I would also have him trim the beard down to how it look when he won the world title, and he can keep the hair since it works when he's hulking up in matches.

So this beard but with long hair.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Thread***

that would be crazy if they had him win it again tomorrow night so that he wins it three times in three consecutive PPV's...but if he gets screwed again by HHH like stripped of it or whatever, I don't think the fans could take that anymore...so if they did that, you could forget any interest being maintained.


----------



## babycitagirl

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

ADR with The Authority = Best for Business.

Ricardo going anti-Authority = Even better. 

Especially if and when, at the last minute, Triple-H pulls this added stip to the Battleground Hardcore match out of his britches. If RVD loses, Ricardo goes back to ADR.

Ricardo going anti-Authority should happen this way. Having enjoyed his freedom from ADR since the pre-SUMMERSLAM beatdown, he won't want to go back. Even if Trips has something over him, like he does in his angle with the Big Show. Over time, Ricardo's anger would build and build, especially with ADR and the rest of the Authority looking for excuses to degrade him, until he finally snaps harder than the Show, gets on the mic one night, and lets 'er rip. Then he could rejoin the faces after he is kayfabe fired by ADR, as well as Trips, this time for "getting mouthy" against the Authority.

Hey, I like the Big Show, but anything would be better than him crying like a Stimpy every week.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Ugh if thats the finish for tonight's PPV than these last few weeks has been a waste of build with the Big Show tbh.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

We'll be witnessing history when/if The Big Show sets a Guinness World Record with 5,280 heel turns! :mark: :show


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



babycitagirl said:


> ADR with The Authority = Best for Business.
> 
> Ricardo going anti-Authority = Even better.
> 
> Especially if and when, at the last minute, Triple-H pulls this added stip to the Battleground Hardcore match out of his britches. If RVD loses, Ricardo goes back to ADR.
> 
> Ricardo going anti-Authority should happen this way. Having enjoyed his freedom from ADR since the pre-SUMMERSLAM beatdown, he won't want to go back. Even if Trips has something over him, like he does in his angle with the Big Show. Over time, Ricardo's anger would build and build, especially with ADR and the rest of the Authority looking for excuses to degrade him, until he finally snaps harder than the Show, gets on the mic one night, and lets 'er rip. Then he could rejoin the faces after he is kayfabe fired by ADR, as well as Trips, this time for "getting mouthy" against the Authority.
> 
> Hey, I like the Big Show, but anything would be better than him crying like a Stimpy every week.


Whats up with your obsession with ADR and RR feuding?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



PGSucks said:


> We'll be witnessing history when/if The Big Show sets a Guinness World Record with 5,280 heel turns! :mark: :show


Doesn't he hold the record already? this year alone he went from heel to face to heel to face, & he probably still has a couple of turns in him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



> Apparently, Creative is building to a finish where Bryan turns heel on the Big Show by costing himself the WWE title and joining the Corporation as Stephanie's new enforcer.
> Source: :russo


Damn


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think it's almost inevitable that Big Show will interfere in the main event tonight, but I really hope he doesn't.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

he'll WMD Orton...then Bryan will either cover him or Knee him in the face and then he'll celebrate, leading to Big Show/Orton for either HIAC or Survivor Series, and Bryan will move on to someone else.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Damn


Wonder how that would work, sounds like the most idiotic thing ever in kayfabe, costing yourself the title, the whole thing that you are even in this feud for


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This storyline went downhill when Big Show became involved.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Wow.. So WWE just took the little heat remaining on this Bryan/Orton feud and fully transferred the attention to the 41 year old, 500lb, sloth, the Big Show. fpalm This muthafuckin' company... And those idiots still didn't commit to either a face turn or a heel turn for that fat terd, so we're still left with the biggest storyline revolving around this slob instead of the people actually feuding for the title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Yeah, it's Big Show's fault, he booked the show, not the writers, not Vince, not Hunter, not Steph, it was all Big Show.

Big Show has been consistently great during this angle, he's played his role to perfection and has been the one shining light of this entire angle, but yeah, the bad booking and terrible ending is all his fault, right?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Yeah, it's Big Show's fault, he booked the show, not the writers, not Vince, not Hunter, not Steph, it was all Big Show.
> 
> Big Show has been consistently great during this angle, he's played his role to perfection and has been the one shining light of this entire angle, but yeah, the bad booking and terrible ending is all his fault, right?


It doesn't change his lack of ability between ropes one bit, and I for one have no interest in watching Big Show work with either Orton or Bryan in long, restricting, and boring payperview matches. It doesn't matter if Show's been tuning in good performances in his segments, which he has, he shouldn't even be involved in this storyline to begin with, much less having the whole thing orbit around him.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They hurt a lot of wrestling to put over the Big Show, the fucking Big Show, in 2013, even the title is small potatoes compared to his emotions


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

RIP Best for Business Angle. Didn't even make it three months.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Still can't get that big show-rhodes feud out of my head. Such a nightmare. Everything he get's involved in sucks. This is the same man that destroyed mark henry's awesome run.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> They hurt a lot of wrestling to put over the Big Show, the fucking Big Show, in 2013, even the title is small potatoes compared to his emotions


I may be quite angry right now and sounding a bit like Pyro, but using this entire storyline just to put over the Big Show front and centre at this stage in his career, is absolutely fpalmworthy and whoever is making these decisions needs to be slapped silly.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> I may be quite angry right now and sounding a bit like Pyro, but using this entire storyline just to put over the Big Show front and centre at this stage in his career, is absolutely fpalmworthy and whoever is making these decisions needs to be slapped silly.


It's not to get Big Show over, it's to get Bryan over and lead to the HHH/McMahon story going into Wrestlemania.

This story will branch of in two ways very soon, it'll either be Bryan/HHH & Show/Orton or Show/HHH & Bryan/Orton yo finally settle the title situation.

It's all about building up HHH's Mania match and Daniel Bryan though, he will be Champion again, hell, they let him beat Cena clean and he's probably going to win the Rumble, of course it's all to get him over huge.

Big Show's signed on for like 4 years or something, he can still go, they may as well use him, it's not like he's Khali.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's not to get Big Show over


With the ending tonight, you could have fooled the fuck out of me...


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If they just use Big Show as a filler feud, then whatever. Bryan can feud with someone on the side, maybe the Shield to keep involved in the Corporation angle while Show takes on Triple H and Orton. But if and only if it eventually leads to Bryan getting back in the spotlight. It would be awesome for it to happen at Wrestlemania... but the storyline wouldn't even need to go on that long. The PPV still should've had a definitive ending though.

That said if this was just a way to shift focus permanently to Big Show only for, say, Cena to eventually run in and make the save or something I also would not be surprised with anything they do at this point.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



KO Bossy said:


> With the ending tonight, you could have fooled the fuck out of me...


They are using the arse backwards TNA formula of using the PPV to build Raw rather than using Raw to build the PPV.

This is all the benefit Bryan in the end, Big Show was used tonight because they didn't want to beat either guy. They are protecting Bryan, they clearly feel like now is not the right time for him to take the belt, but they refuse to beat him.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's not to get Big Show over, it's to get Bryan over and lead to the HHH/McMahon story going into Wrestlemania.
> 
> This story will branch of in two ways very soon, it'll either be Bryan/HHH & Show/Orton or Show/HHH & Bryan/Orton.
> 
> It's all about building up HHH's Mania match and Daniel Bryan though, he will be Champion again, hell, they let him beat Cena clean and he's probably going to win the Rumble, of course it's all to get him over huge.


He will end up champion but they sucked all the heat out of his feud with Orton and placed it on Big Show's struggle to cope with his actions. If he had knocked out Bryan and smiled, effectively turning heel, I would have been fine with it, but they had him KO the ref and Orton, to instead make the entire storyline's heat transfer to him. Any way it's spun, Bryan and Orton will exit this storyline without anywhere near the heat they could have build up when it first began, and a lot of that has to do with focusing much of the attention on Big Show's mindset, instead of on Bryan and Orton. 

Making the title second fiddle to this McMahon power struggle is as counter effective for the company's future as you could expect, especially when you consider that the chances of it leading to/including just one Bryan/HHH match is pretty slim.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> This story will branch of in two ways very soon, it'll either be Bryan/HHH & Show/Orton or Show/HHH & Bryan/Orton yo finally settle the title situation.


If that is the case I'd rather Punk have Orton over Show. Yes, I actually just typed that out. That alone should tell you how boring and toxic Big Show is.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> If that is the case I'd rather Punk have Orton over Show. Yes, I actually just typed that out. That alone should tell you how boring and toxic Big Show is.


This.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I don't know if big show even have any fans here ?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

they really ended the PPV like that? Thats sad.

Guess its their way to have Orton vs Bryan inside the Cell Structure.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> they really ended the PPV like that? Thats sad.
> 
> Guess its their way to have Orton vs Bryan inside the Cell Structure.


Yeah I guess so, but there's better ways they could have went about it, instead of, maybe, prolonging this Big Show, Young and the Restless, storyline.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Im also afraid Big Show is gonna steal Daniel Bryans match with Triple H. 

How can Big Show not get high profile matches when he is spotlighted like this. He is either getting Orton or Triple H to beat.

That leaves the question who Cena is gonna go up againt when he comes back. And then Daniel Bryan is gonna be in the mix, I hope.

Big Show has just been one big wrench in all of this.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> they really ended the PPV like that? Thats sad.
> 
> Guess its their way to have Orton vs Bryan inside the Cell Structure.



They could have come up with a better way. The fucking Big Slow. Come on.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JasonLives said:


> Im also afraid Big Show is gonna steal Daniel Bryans match with Triple H.
> 
> How can Big Show not get high profile matches when he is spotlighted like this. He is either getting Orton or Triple H to beat.
> 
> That leaves the question who Cena is gonna go up againt when he comes back. And then Daniel Bryan is gonna be in the mix, I hope.
> 
> *Big Show has just been one big wrench in all of this.*


That's exactly what throwing the Big Show into this storyline is. He's the wrench thrown into the well oiled machine.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They could've still had Big Show interfere to prolong the match and done a unclear finish like a double pin. Anything but the shit they gave us. fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so he knocked out Bryan to give Orton the win, then changed his mind? the audience is already confused and you add more confusion? and I love how once again Triple H is nowhere to be seen...So he really kicked himself out of this storyline?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



TheStig said:


> I don't know if big show even have any fans here ?


I have yet to see one, I think he's good for a big guy, more than good actually, he had great matches with Sheamus & Orton recently, but his time in the main event is over, he should stay in the midcard until he retires, I don't hate Big Show, I hate Big Show *in* the main event.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> so he knocked out Bryan to give Orton the win, then changed his mind? the audience is already confused and you add more confusion? and I love how once again Triple H is nowhere to be seen...So he really kicked himself out of this storyline?


Maddox said that he wasn't around to "control" WWE, he left with Steph for something but I forgot what.

We'll probably see a Maddox vs HHH feud too.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Yeah I guess so, but there's better ways they could have went about it, instead of, maybe, prolonging this Big Show, Young and the Restless, storyline.


just glad Henry is not involved with him anymore (sure because he is injured; but at least it saved him from beings tuck with this fool)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i will give them this though, during the match, the commentary put over Bryan big time...talking about his past and how bad ass he is...So I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> I have yet to see one, I think he's good for a big guy, more than good actually, he had great matches with Sheamus & Orton recently, but his time in the main event is over, he should stay in the midcard until he retires, I don't hate Big Show, I hate Big Show *in* the main event.


This is exactly how I feel. I don't mean to come off as someone who hates the dude personally, but I've just never been a fan of the guy, and he bores the living shit out of me, just not to the extent of guys like Khali/Santino/DelRio. I just don't have any interest seeing him involved in the most prominent storylines. He's had excellent matches with Sheamus, who's one of the best big man workers I've ever seen, and Orton, who's great against bigger opponents, but the prospect of him throwing Bryan around the ring like a gnat in matches is about as unappealing as I could imagine.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so what does everyone think? why that ending tonight? what is it leading toward? I think Bryan gets the title at HIAC and tomorrow night he starts bringing out the Dragon, they even mentioned The American Dragon by name tonight.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Never even got a chance to get this thing going - so sad. so missed. Orton should still be champ.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

theyr'e still backing Bryan because they protected him in this match, Orton was going to tap before Big Show came out and then Big Show knocked them both out, so they're still protecting him and the commentary put him over huge during the match...just this Big Show insertion is confusing and where was Brie? you spend the end of Raw with her out there and she doesn't come out for this match? the writing is confusing


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm glad they protected Bryan but is it not astounding everyone else that Slow turned heel, then face again in the span of 90 seconds? This guy's gimmick should be that he has multiple personalities. Heel Slow and Face Slow. With each appearance you never know which Slow you're gonna get.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They are using the arse backwards TNA formula of using the PPV to build Raw rather than using Raw to build the PPV.
> 
> This is all the benefit Bryan in the end, Big Show was used tonight because they didn't want to beat either guy. They are protecting Bryan, they clearly feel like now is not the right time for him to take the belt, but they refuse to beat him.


That may be the intention, but at the end of the day I doubt Bryan really benefits from this. The story is just getting far too convoluted and Bryan has lost far too much momentum. He would have been better off having an extended title reign after he pinned Cena. The only this angle ends positively for Bryan is if he pins Hunter.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> I'm glad they protected Bryan but is it not astounding everyone else that Slow turned heel, then face again in the span of 90 seconds? This guy's gimmick should be that he has multiple personalities. Heel Slow and Face Slow. With each appearance you never know which Slow you're gonna get.


The only thing you do know is that the execution will indeed be Slow .


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think Bryan will be fine. they gave him and Orton 35 minutes to wrestle tonight. That's a good thing. Bryan will win the title in three weeks, then Orton can move on to him. Maybe at Hell in a Cell, this time Show knocks Orton out and just Orton. I saw good signs in this match.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> The only thing you do know is that the execution will indeed be Slow .


Well it is Halloween month. Maybe this is WWE's intention. Tomorrow night Show debuts his new gimmick the Big Walking Dead Show, or Night of the Living Show. Put a little green makeup on and he's good to go.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so is he a face now? it made no sense to knock out Bryan if he was going to knock out Orton. it just made no sense. So now what there's going to be a triple threat for the title? dear lord!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> Well it is Halloween month. Maybe this is WWE's intention. Tomorrow night Show debuts his new gimmick the Big Walking Dead Show, or Night of the Living Show. Put a little green makeup on and he's good to go.


Good idea and keeping with the Halloween theme, he could have an Entrance walk battle with the returning Undertaker, with the winner being the giant who takes the longest to get to the ring.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Good idea and keeping with the Halloween theme, he could have an Entrance walk battle with the returning Undertaker, with the winner being the giant who takes the longest to get to the ring.


Then they could put Sandow in a Indiana Jones Fedora and long coat and have him go all Van Helsing on their asses. :gun: :lol

Or give him a whip and call him Damien Sandow Belmont. :lmao


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> Then they could put Sandow in a Indiana Jones Fedora and long coat and have him go all Van Helsing on their asses. :gun: :lol
> 
> Or give him a whip and call him Damien Sandow Belmont. :lmao


:lmao Take my damn money lol. That would actually be quite awesome. He could slay those giants, the Vampire's in the Ascension, the ogre Khali, and that big werewolf Luke Harper. :mark:

He could even take out Slothback for good measure.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

ha ha read most of the wrestling websites, all the writers are pissed off lol yep, the WWE has really done it this time. Now I know why Triple H and Stephanie weren't there.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> :lmao Take my damn money lol. That would actually be quite awesome. He could slay those giants, the Vampire's in the Ascension, the ogre Khali, and that big werewolf Luke Harper. :mark:
> 
> He could even take out Slothback for good measure.


Dear god...well, thanks man. Now I won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> :lmao Take my damn money lol. That would actually be quite awesome. He could slay those giants, the Vampire's in the Ascension, the ogre Khali, and that big werewolf Luke Harper. :mark:
> 
> He could even take out Slothback for good measure.


If we go with option B then we gotta go by the Castlevania Lords of Shadow reboot and have Sandow turn into Dracula at the end. Can you imagine Sandow running around, chasing the divas so he could bite them on the neck? I'd pass out from laughter.


----------



## THANOS

*PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



> PWTORCH's James Caldwell
> 
> About the finish of Battleground on Sunday. Pick your adjective. It was not good. It felt like something from the Dying Days of WCW Playbook, which is not where you want to draw your inspiration from.
> 
> So, what's going on here? What was going through the minds of the WWE Braintrust to book this PPV finish three weeks after PPV customers successfully obtained refunds following WWE's last PPV main event debacle?
> 
> There was a sense of WWE management wanting to re-establish the company as the Masters of the WWE Universe as part of the weird games WWE plays. To borrow from heel Dixie Carter, the audience is playing in WWE's House and they need to learn a lesson on who is in control before WWE unveils some sort of "master plan" storyline.
> 
> Beyond the "control" aspect, what I see is WWE has lost faith/interest in Daniel Bryan at this top-level position, which I wrote about earlier this week, they're now shifting the focus to Big Show, and they were willing to sacrifice a poorly-promoted PPV that not a lot of people were watching in order to advance this McMahon Power Trip storyline on TV.
> 
> Of course, WWE could come out on Raw tomorrow and put the focus back on Bryan-Orton as part of whatever the "master plan" storyline turns out to be, but interest has been damaged after WWE found a new way to pull the rug out from under Bryan for the third straight PPV.
> 
> Since Night of Champions, Raw's TV ratings and social media buzz have fallen way off. Monday's Raw should get the usual post-PPV interest and viewers will be willing to tune in with arms folded, waiting to see what direction WWE goes coming out of Battleground, but the anger and frustration over this PPV finish will linger over the follow-up on Raw.
> 
> WWE tried to "soften the blow" of the main event finish by having a big, feel-good moment for the Rhodes Family after weeks of being belittled by the top on-air villains. But, it would be like going into Halftime with a comfortable lead after playing a solid First Half, then blowing the lead and the game in the Second Half. No one is going to walk away from the game focusing on how good that First Half felt.
> 
> Overall, the events that have occurred since Summerslam have put WWE on the wrong track this fall season. The roster has been emasculated, wrestlers who used to be marketed as the biggest stars in the world have been reduced to people with mortgages and financial problems, and Triple H and Stephanie McMahon have sucked the life out of the product.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before Vince McMahon returns to Raw and "babyfaces the promotion" to try to erase all of those bad feelings coming out of the PPV. It will also be funny to watch WWE try to spin anger over the PPV finish as "heat on heel authority figures Triple H and Stephanie."
> 
> Mainly, WWE will bank on their fans having short-term memories and quickly forgetting about this PPV finish in favor of focusing on the next Big Show-Orton-Bryan storyline developments. But, on this night, it was transparently obvious that this McMahon Power Trip storyline is bad for business.
> 
> source: pwtorch


It's hard to disagree with much of this after last night, although I don't agree that WWE has lost faith in Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I don't think they've lost faith in Bryan...because replacing him with Big Show just is a slap in the face to him and it makes it even worse....So the most over guy you're going to ignore and put Big Show in his place? i doubt they'd be that stupid.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> If we go with option B then we gotta go by the Castlevania Lords of Shadow reboot and have Sandow turn into Dracula at the end. Can you imagine Sandow running around, chasing the divas so he could bite them on the neck? I'd pass out from laughter.


:lmao That would be incredible. Lord Damien Belmont Sandow, forever condemned to walk the Earth as a creature of the night. Castlevania is an awesome series btw! (Y)


----------



## Freakaleak

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I'm over Big Show. I was over him 3 years ago to be honest.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



markedfordeath said:


> I don't think they've lost faith in Bryan...because replacing him with Big Show just is a slap in the face to him and it makes it even worse....So the most over guy you're going to ignore and put Big Show in his place? i doubt they'd be that stupid.


That part I don't agree with because the the ultimate goal is still to put over Bryan, I hope, but they've certainly shafted the potential growth both Orton and Bryan could have got from this storyline thanks to Big Show's prominent inclusion.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

maybe that's the intention, Caldwell had a decent point, maybe the point is to build heat even further on the McMahons and Vince comes out and changes it around again..because seriously? no one wants to see the Big Show and I hope if that's the case, that the ratings and social media goes down even further....stick it to them.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Depending on how Daniel Bryan is booked between now and Wrestlemania will truly determine if WWE Management have "lost faith/interest" in him being in the main event picture or not. I believe Orton will beat Bryan at Hell in a Cell and become WWE Champion and then start a feud with the Big Show (which will probably suck). Hopefully WWE can still keep Bryan relevant in this whole corporation storyline.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

what would have made them lose faith though in him instead of Orton?


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I both don't agree that they've pulled the rug out from under Bryan AND don't agree that they've "lost faith in Bryan and are going in another direction". The latter in particular. . .I have seen nothing even remotely indicating that being the case. Nothing whatsoever.

If they lost faith in Bryan and wanted to go another direction, they would actually have him lose legitimately which they have not done a single time in several months.

Bryan's had the title "taken" through nefarious means twice because it both keeps him as the "underdog" (which is the role he will be the most popped in), and gains him sympathy from the crowd to increase his popularity while people being pissed off with the Corporation, making Bryan's wins mean more and his pops and popularity larger. It's a virtuous circle (opposite of vicious circle). And none of it is "bad" for Daniel Bryan. It's all positive as he isn't losing cleanly. He's winning every time unless he gets screwed.

So yeah I don't agree with that. The stuff about HHH/Steph injecting themselves into the show and that ruining it though, I won't disagree with. At least when Vince injected himself into stories in the past, he let himself and his family get owned frequently. Not look like untouchable hard asses 24/7.

Bryan will still be pushed extremely hard. Don't cut your wrists over it already guys. He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

but why are Triple H and Steph damaging their product? how in the fuck could Vince let this shit happen? nobody is interested right now.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> :lmao That would be incredible. Lord Damien Belmont Sandow, forever condemned to walk the Earth as a creature of the night. Castlevania is an awesome series btw! (Y)


Indeed. Castlevania: LOS 2 in Feb. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



THANOS said:


> It's hard to disagree with much of this after last night, although I don't agree that WWE has lost faith in Bryan.


Given the fact that he had Orton about to tap to the Yes Lock when Slow came out I agree with the above. If they lost faith in Bryan then they really must have lost faith in Orton after tonight.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I compare it to Alice down the rabbit hole or opening Pandora's box or letting a magic genie out of the bottle; pick your damn metaphor. We're stuck with this convoluted storyline. They can't just wipe the slate clean with Vince putting Triple H in his place. That would make the entire roster look like chumps. Yet, there's no sense any wrestler can babyface it up (cue John Cena). Also, Big Show's feelings are the single most important thing in wrestling right now, not a championship title. Think about it and you know what I'm saying is true. I don't see how any of this can be defended. No finishes, uprising star damaged, heels holding all the titles, muted babyfaces, Triple H ego trip, bad tv.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

i agree with an earlier poster that said that the last two ppv's are being used to build up Raw. I bet Vince makes his return tomorrow night.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



SinJackal said:


> The stuff about HHH/Steph injecting themselves into the show and that ruining it though, I won't disagree with. At least when Vince injected himself into stories in the past, he let himself and his family get owned frequently. *Not look like untouchable hard asses 24/7.*


You just nailed exactly one of the main reasons why this Corporation storyline is failing. It's doing nothing to actually ELEVATE others. I don't know why HHH is so incapable of seeming vulnerable.

I'm sure it'll come eventually, but it's too little, too late right now. 

And why ruin the big moment where Bryan finally captures the belt back (which should have come later), with something so anti-climatic?




checkcola said:


> Also, Big Show's feelings are the single most important thing in wrestling right now, not a championship title. Think about it and you know what I'm saying is true.


Yep.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

it all dates back to the Raw after Summerslam where he said he wanted Orton to be champion because its best for business and he wants the WWE to be there when his kids are older to take over the company because he thinks it'll be there..well, lately, they've damaged this shit beyond repair...they're fucking with the fans.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Wade Keller and his soldiers have a vendetta against Triple H brother.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Like Triple H is going to make "Vacant" real. Vince and the closet racists will back the Big Show. The WWE has a sexist, racist agenda. None of the faces we want will win titles unless they are Cena or inexperienced groupies.


----------



## Ace

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

The WWE needs serious change the guys at present just aren't up to the mark. Something drastic has to happen soon!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> Indeed. Castlevania: LOS 2 in Feb. :mark::mark::mark:


The trailer looks so sweet :mark: :mark: :mark:. It reminds me of Devil May Cry quite a bit as well with the whole church part.


----------



## Ace

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H isn't best for business.

Ratings don't lie unk


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I don't think they lost faith in Daniel Bryan at all, & Raw will prove it, he will main event Raw again & I'm 100% sure about it. I hope I'm right though, I'll probably punch the TV if they rush Cena back to let him take Bryan's place.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

they protected Bryan in that finish, he was about to beat Orton again. so just another thing to make WM exciting I guess..I can't wait for the day Triple H gets a running knee..hope it happens...a running knee with the suit and tie still on.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

*



Mainly, WWE will bank on their fans having short-term memories and quickly forgetting about this PPV

Click to expand...

That's what matters and Vince and company know that their angry little sheep will keep on tuning in and keep on paying for filler PPV's. Lack of any credible competition allows them to do that. *


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



markedfordeath said:


> they protected Bryan in that finish, he was about to beat Orton again. so just another thing to make WM exciting I guess..I can't wait for the day Triple H gets a running knee..hope it happens...a running knee with the suit and tie still on.


It would never happen, he had the chance to lay down for Orton in 2009 & for Punk in 2011 & he didn't, they were HUGE back then, selling more merchandise than Cena, which hasn't happened before or since.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena is what's best for business. I would be offended as a WWE Superstar with him getting pushed everytime. Because he is like Hogan, taking the limelight for himself while I'm being buried. This is the same crap that killed WCW.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

then they can't complain about losing money.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

just ask the Miz how they feel about their talent, a former WWE champion relegated to the pre show panel for a filler PPV.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Bryan will win the royal rumble.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

this all better end in a happy way or I'm just flabbergasted of what they're trying to accomplish.


----------



## xD7oom

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Bryan was so bad in the match, he couldn't even sell any move.


----------



## phenom64

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I don't think they have lost focus on Daniel Bryan either. I believe it was more along the lines of planting the seeds for a feud with Big Show/Orton down the line. I think next month we may be looking at a triple threat match inside the Hell in a Cell. I'm sure that's when Bryan will walk away WWE Champion finally. 

Of course, the biggest way to see how WWE really feels about Daniel Bryan, is to wait until John Cena comes back. If Cena comes back and Bryan is still champ, I'll be impressed. But I'm willing to bet it won't be long before Cena comes crashing into the title picture again.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I think they set this whole thing up with Daniel Bryan with the intention to fail. So they can throw their hands up, say "well, we tried to make a new face of the company, but Bryan couldn't cut the mustard", and then move him back down to the mid-card once Superman Cena returns to reclaim his crown.

And the Big Show seems to be getting the biggest push out of everyone right now, without question. I wouldn't be shocked if he's put into the main event at HIAC in a triple threat, and wins the WWE title.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

I think everybody needs to take a deep breath & let this thing unfold a little more.

I honestly think this cluster fuck of an ending was an attempt to rustle the grapefruits up us wrestling geeks & get us to tune in the next couple weeks. I do think the WWE, whether through twitter or having a few guys prowl the internet, does attempt to gauge the online thought patterns of us wrestling fans. This kind of shit would seem like a good idea in 2013, when it could probably take an hour of Google to see what people think online. Then, throw a swerve or detour or two into the equation. Make it seem like Bryan won't get that payoff just to give it to him in a slightly different way or some crap like that. Hey, you never know.

But look at all the chaos & uproar just on this site alone, which is gonna = some people tuning in tomorrow to see what the fuck is going on. This is how WWE is attempting to gauge fan interest in the dead Kayfabe era, I believe that they know that more people are into the real life shit then then the Kayfabe storyline, just look at how most of us discuss wrestling in general. So not only are they throwing a curve ball into the storyline, but their also making it seem like the probable Bryan overcomes the odds storyline may not be happening, which in turn SHOULD generate some interest.

I really think this is the thinking behind stunts like this.

In their eyes, it's Best for Business. :HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*

Everyone in the arena was chanting Bullshit just like everyone in the arena at Summerslam too....A lot of people want to see Bryan become successful. Even people asking for refunds, that's a sign that he is a very well liked guy.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: PWTORCH on the Corp. storyline after last night*



LilOlMe said:


> You just nailed exactly one of the main reasons why this Corporation storyline is failing. It's doing nothing to actually ELEVATE others. I don't know why HHH is so incapable of seeming vulnerable.
> 
> I'm sure it'll come eventually, but it's too little, too late right now.
> 
> And why ruin the big moment where Bryan finally captures the belt back (which should have come later), with something so anti-climatic?


He simply has to put himself over and it not only makes it incredibly predictable but even more frustrating and insulting to the fans who know he has control over his own fate. It's frustrating as hell to know he's handjobbing his own ego this much.

I am 100% sure HHH will not go out like a bitch like heel Vince always did. He will make sure he's a hard ass and probably shake Bryan's hand at the end. That's cute and all, but it's nothing compared to him getting bent over and really put into the dirt like Vince always booked himself to against Stone Cold. That last match he had with Brock Lesnar is extremely telling on how he wants himself to be booked when he's "jobbing". It didn't even feel like he lost, it felt like he won a squash match.

Anyway, as for the Big Show thing, I still think they're just gonna have Bryan fight him as a side quest so he can add that notch to his belt and seem more credible as a giant slayer or something. Beating Big Show is one of the few things that even matters anymore on the show. Most wins don't mean shit now because of the way they book people. Even guys who get pushed the hardest seem unwilling to really put guys over even on the really rare occaision they actually lose.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

the giant slayer thing sounds logical seeing as how theres a Bryan/Lesnar rumor for 2014


----------



## Ace

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> the giant slayer thing sounds logical seeing as how theres a Bryan/Lesnar rumor for 2014


 ROFL that would never happen, why would the WWE waste a Lesnar date on Bryan :lol

Marks say the darnest things :lol


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I just want to see some classic Stephanie cleavage... because its good for business!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Punk Fan said:


> ROFL that would never happen, why would the WWE waste a Lesnar date on Bryan :lol
> 
> Marks say the darnest things :lol


They gave one to Punk and WWE is (sadly) about 10x higher on Bryan than they ever were on him. It'll happen and Bryan will win, ridiculous as it is. I hate Bryan with a passion btw, so this isn't coming from a mark. It's just seeing what's in front of your face. Vince is almost deepthroating Bryan at this point. Of course he'll fight Lesnar, what else is he (Lesnar) gonna do? Fight Punk 3 times like Triple H? Sheamus? Ryback? Give me a break.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Summerslam to the post NOC Raw this was GOAT. Since then it has kind of fallen to shit. I guess this is what happens when the whiny soccer mom bitches join forces with the whiny internet bitches. STOP HURTING DANIEL BRYAN YOURE BULLYING HIM. STOP BOOKING BRYAN LIKE SHIT ITS HURTING MY FEELINGS. Next PPV Bryan's chase is already over and the faces start dominating things while HHH becomes a more subtle heel than he initially was. You guys want change? All you have to do is get those soccer moms on board. I'm starting to think they are a big reason for the sudden change in philosophy.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> Summerslam to the post NOC Raw this was GOAT. Since then it has kind of fallen to shit. I guess this is what happens when the whiny soccer mom bitches join forces with the whiny internet bitches. STOP HURTING DANIEL BRYAN YOURE BULLYING HIM. STOP BOOKING BRYAN LIKE SHIT ITS HURTING MY FEELINGS. Next PPV Bryan's chase is already over and the faces start dominating things while HHH becomes a more subtle heel than he initially was. You guys want change? All you have to do is get those soccer moms on board. I'm starting to think they are a big reason for the sudden change in philosophy.


It's the WWE's fault for caving in. They didn't give a damn about them before(even well after they were a publicly traded company) so why should anything be different now?

They need to get Big Show out of this angle ASAP


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Marv95 said:


> It's the WWE's fault for caving in. They didn't give a damn about them before(even well after they were a publicly traded company) so why should anything be different now?
> 
> They need to get Big Show out of this angle ASAP


His just entered it, and ain't going anywhere for the time being, but I agree with you. So disappointing.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Marv95 said:


> It's the WWE's fault for caving in. They didn't give a damn about them before(even well after they were a publicly traded company) so why should anything be different now?
> 
> They need to get Big Show out of this angle ASAP


The internet wasn't as big back then, & Vince also wasn't so PR-conscious, the blame for the latter goes to Linda of course.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The soccer mums have nothing to do with this.

DB getting killed for seven weeks straight did damage to him anyway. Its the reason he isn't as hot as he was in the summer, and now Orton is getting cheers against him because Orton looks like a badass killer. 

And WWE have conditioned the audience to not get invested in DB's quest for the belt as HHH has taken the belt of him twice. 

And now Big Show and HHH are now the centre of the storyline 

This whole angle is fucked.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



The Cynical Miracle said:


> The soccer mums have nothing to do with this.
> 
> *DB getting killed for seven weeks straight did damage to him anyway.* Its the reason he isn't as hot as he was in the summer, and now Orton is getting cheers against him because Orton looks like a badass killer.
> 
> And WWE have conditioned the audience to not get invested in DB's quest for the belt as HHH has taken the belt of him twice.
> 
> And now Big Show and HHH are now the centre of the storyline
> 
> This whole angle is fucked.


See, this is the type of stuff that irritates me. How does Bryan getting jumped by 3 to 4 guys "kill him"? How super do you guys want Daniel Bryan to be? At what point doesn't Bryan look weak? In a 5-on-1? 10-on-1? For all of the gripes that you guys have about the Cena/Sheamus level booking, you guys sure love booking your darlings beyond any crazy booking that those two ever get. Cena got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. Sheamus got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. The Rock got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. Do you see the pattern here? It's okay for you to lose in a 3-on-1 encounter. It doesn't make you look weak. In fact, it does the exact opposite. The fact that it took 3 to 4 guys to beat up Bryan those times, made Orton look weak.

Also, the reason why the story has stalled is because Bryan's character is stalled. This whole storyline revolves around Daniel Bryan and it goes as he goes. The heels respond to the intensity that he puts out. Orton already got his storyline power-up/character shift. Daniel Bryan has yet to receive his. Until Bryan's character decides enough is enough, this story won't be progressing anytime soon.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Looks like they're going the tweener route with Show, but what is unfortunate is that they think we are finding his storyline to be on the same level as the vacant wwe title one. For me last night would have been like CM Punk vs Cena at SS 2011 ending with Mark Henry coming out and destroying both men to further his gimmick at the time.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The title of this thread should be changed to "Big Show's Emotional State"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Sloppy should just retire already. He's a fucking joke, in the ring, and character wise. No one gives a shit about him and his little mood swings. He's useless today.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think that's their intention....for Vince to come out and tell HHH that the most prestigious prize in the industry is being tainted by him holding it up and blah blah blah.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan Alvarez says today on WON radio as of last night WWE are deciding whether to do Big Show vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan or Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton one on one inside the Hell Structure and likely to finalize which one they will do this week (maybe today)


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

there might as well be a **HISTORY IS WRITTEN BY THE VICTOR** thread


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



The Cynical Miracle said:


> The soccer mums have nothing to do with this.
> 
> DB getting killed for seven weeks straight did damage to him anyway. Its the reason he isn't as hot as he was in the summer, and now Orton is getting cheers against him because Orton looks like a badass killer.
> 
> And WWE have conditioned the audience to not get invested in DB's quest for the belt as HHH has taken the belt of him twice.
> 
> And now Big Show and HHH are now the centre of the storyline
> 
> This whole angle is fucked.


He was not getting killed. He was booked to win every single match and promo he was involved in. The only thing he ever got negative were post match betadowns by 3+ people to "get back at him" for beating them. The only time he ever got beaten up by a single dude was last week to sell the PPV. Because oh yeah, all his opponents can't just look like bitches compared to him.

Which of course, actually IMPROVES his image, not hurts it. For some reason you don't seem to understand what crowd sympathy is. You have to lose at some point or a guy will get stale. Of course, Bryan never does anymore, so they ran a few beatdown segments to protect his in currently superman strong in ring booking. If you never take a beatdown or loss, people will get tired. So WWE can still semi push Bryan as an underdog waiting to break out to be a superhero where he will get the loudest pops. Hence why they took the title off him too. It didn't kill his pops it made them louder and made him more popular.

This is something that should be extremely obvious to people who have watched WWE for more than a short period of time or even simply read enough stories/seen enough movies. It's common sense, typical booking/storytelling to make the hero (Bryan) more sympathetic and likable.



LovelyElle890 said:


> See, this is the type of stuff that irritates me. How does Bryan getting jumped by 3 to 4 guys "kill him"? How super do you guys want Daniel Bryan to be? At what point doesn't Bryan look weak? In a 5-on-1? 10-on-1? For all of the gripes that you guys have about the Cena/Sheamus level booking, you guys sure love booking your darlings beyond any crazy booking that those two ever get. Cena got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. Sheamus got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. The Rock got beat by The Shield in a 3-on-1 encounter. Do you see the pattern here? It's okay for you to lose in a 3-on-1 encounter. It doesn't make you look weak. In fact, it does the exact opposite. The fact that it took 3 to 4 guys to beat up Bryan those times, made Orton look weak.
> 
> Also, the reason why the story has stalled is because Bryan's character is stalled. This whole storyline revolves around Daniel Bryan and it goes as he goes. The heels respond to the intensity that he puts out. Orton already got his storyline power-up/character shift. Daniel Bryan has yet to receive his. Until Bryan's character decides enough is enough, this story won't be progressing anytime soon.


Exactly. It's embarrassing that people (only his fans) think he's had shitty booking. His booking his been top notch amazing and super strong. I would love for any of my favorite guys to get that booking. I sure as hell wouldn't be complaining at all.

You're dead on about their hypocrisy too. They hate Cena and Sheamus getting superman booking, yet they expect even stronger booking than they got for Bryan and are even mad he doesn't get it? Excuse me, are mad he doesn't get it all the time rather than just some of the time (gauntlet match win against #1 contenders to the world titles and Cesaro? Really WWE?).

These spoiled Bryan marks are giving the rational ones a terrible name. Most wrestlers on the roster haven't had and will never get the push Bryan is getting now. And they're actually whining about it and saying how the show sucks because he isn't getting some kind of even stronger combination of Hulk Hogan and Undertaker level booking.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Trips to fire Show for now to let Orton and Bryan end this in the cell. We need a decisive winner after 2 no contest finishes. The only reason for involving Show in the match is to eat the pinfall though which makes sense I suppose since they don't seem to want either Orton or Bryan to lose to the other. With only 3 weeks to go to HIAC I imagine we'll find out rather quickly what the match is going to be.

All the whining about Bryan getting beat up for a few weeks is so lol. People complained and then when they changed it so the babyfaces got the upperhand they still complained. Then when WWE gave them what they wanted and had Bryan win the title they complained some more because it was rushed. 8*D.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

if Bryan wins at HIAC, he'll probably keep it past WM or before it....wonder what his WM match will be.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

He's going to job to Punk. How do you feel about that markedfordeath?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I doubt that. They've never had Bryan beat him.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Hope they keep HBK involved until atleast Survivor Series.


----------



## Kamaria

*Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

They seem to be making this more about Big Show than Bryan, and while I'm a big fan of feuds that have multiple plot threads (The Corporation was feuding with a lot of guys back in the Attitude Era) it almost seems like they're pushing Big Show more than him at this point, and it's hurting Bryan's star because Orton is just a poor foil to feud against. All creative knows how to do is have him RKO people, and Orton is terrible at reciting scripted promos. I suppose I wouldn't mind it, if it wasn't the Big Show. I like him, but he is already an over and established member of the roster, and having him feud with Steph and HHH seems like a waste.

Even if they don't have HHH and Bryan touch for the next couple months, they need to keep letting them have little interactions here and there. It seems unfair that the spotlight is on Big Show, who got to knock out HHH, when the person they supposedly want to get over is Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

typical Triple H I guess, doesn't want to give the rub to Bryan so Bryan can get revenge for the pedigree..i dont know..makes no sense to me either.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Because Bryan's naive ass isn't ready to play The Game.

:HHH2


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

I hope Triple H ends up putting over Bryan, but he's ignoring him, whatever, i'll take what I can get I guess.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Feuding with Orton over the WWE championship is bigger than feuding with Triple H over nothing.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

They don't have any confidence in Bryan's ability on the mic. HHH knows that Bryan can't keep up with him and is trying to avoid humiliating him. HHH would have to water his heel character down so much on the mic that it would be obvious to anyone.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

is this an opinion? Because he did feud with Orton back in the day, Orton sucks on the mic.


----------



## Banjo

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

I believe they are saving Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan for a little show called WrestleMania.


----------



## Cubed

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Yeah, I wondered that. I was really happy when Bryan showed up to stand over HHH, but when Big Show hit HHH all I could think was 'That should have been Bryan'.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> typical Triple H I guess, doesn't want to give the rub to Bryan so Bryan can get revenge for the pedigree..i dont know..makes no sense to me either.


Talking about giving the rub I thought (and kinda hoped) Bryan was gonna start teabagging Hunter at the end when he stood over him. Oh well, maybe next week.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

If Triple H doesn't end up putting Bryan over, then I really don't see what the point was in screwing him over and hitting him with a pedigree at Summerslam, other than to once again steal the spotlight from the hottest young star in the company. He was inserted into that match between Cena and Bryan, and it would be another astonishingly stupid mistake made by this incompetent company to make it all about Big Show being poor and getting revenge in one of the most absurd ways imaginable. Never mind the ridiculousness of the story line itself, or the fact that his theme music still played after being fired from the company, or even that he was just hanging around backstage the whole time. Why is Big Show the one benefiting the most out of this? What exactly does this accomplish in the long run?

They still have time to do it, but all signs are indicating that it won't happen.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

off the air he took his jacket and put it on and put JBL's hat on and had fun with the crowd. I think HHH/Bryan would have an entertaining feud.....but guess they don't see it that way.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> is this an opinion? Because he did feud with Orton back in the day, Orton sucks on the mic.


The difference between Orton and Bryan has been explained to you probably a hundred times already.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



NO! said:


> Why is Big Show the one benefiting the most out of this? What exactly does this accomplish in the long run?


Um, Daniel Bryan is going to be WWE champion from out all this so I'm pretty sure he will benefit from this a lot more than Big Show. Bryan should feud with Orton for the title. I see nothing wrong with having a concurrent feud of Big Show/Triple H. 

Besides the Shield are the ones benefiting from this storyline the most.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

yes yes he has the look they like and he has the family lineage...did wonders for Ted Dibiase Jr. did it? and Jimmy Snuka's son, from that tag team a few years back. Not all of them succeed....don't know why Randy was so fucking special.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

HHH's heel turn was done to create as many babyfaces as possible.They have done a fine job so far with Bryan becoming the most popular superstar in recent times;Cody has never been this popular and Big Show is hugely popular nowadays.The babyfaces should remain over even without HHH's help.You can't expect HHH to be involved with Bryan in every segment 



creepycrawl said:


> They don't have any confidence in Bryan's ability on the mic. .


HHH is a natural on the mic.Even as a face,he was quite good.But as a heel,he is on a different level.Outside of his Yes/No chants,Bryan isn't good on the mic


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

*sigh* how about this? you guys give a promo right now and video tape yourselves and let's see how you do? THEN, we can put you in front of 10,000 screaming fans. For his first foray in the main event, he's doing pretty well..give him another year, he'll be epic and vastly improved.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> yes yes he has the look they like and he has the family lineage...did wonders for Ted Dibiase Jr. did it? and Jimmy Snuka's son, from that tag team a few years back. Not all of them succeed....don't know why Randy was so fucking special.


You seem to live in this bubble where you think that the guy who works hard and is a great technical wrestler should automatically get the top spot and you can't see past that. Looks and Marketability are considered when making a top WWE guy


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

then what happened with Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Ted Dibiase? they all got overlooked for a long period of time...all of those guys have had the look.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> HHH is a natural on the mic.Even as a face,he was quite good.But as a heel,he is on a different level.Outside of his Yes/No chants,Bryan isn't good on the mic


I agree with you on this. We don't agree on who the GOAT heel is, but there is no denying this is 100% true.


----------



## celticjobber

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

They're keeping Trips for Big Show. Show seems to be the one WWE is really investing in as their next big babyface...


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> then what happened with Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Ted Dibiase? they all got overlooked for a long period of time...all of those guys have had the look.


Neither of these guys are even close to Randy's overall talent and look.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

they still have the look....there's only one Randy Orton...but i just named guys that clearly have the look for a top role.


----------



## NO!

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



Stall_19 said:


> Um, Daniel Bryan is going to be WWE champion from out all this so I'm pretty sure he will benefit from this a lot more than Big Show. Bryan should feud with Orton for the title. I see nothing wrong with having a concurrent feud of Big Show/Triple H.
> 
> Besides the Shield are the ones benefiting from this storyline the most.


Triple H is the main villain in all of this, and he's also the one responsible for screwing Bryan out of his title victories. Randy Orton's role in this is secondary. The title itself? Hardly even mentioned. I'm not sure how you watched Raw and still think that Bryan is getting more out of this than Big Show. 

Like I said though, there's still time to do Bryan vs. HHH later on. I will give it time, but it has to happen eventually. Otherwise, I don't see the point of this angle at all.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> .don't know why Randy was so fucking special.


Orton may not be face of the company material but he is someone that deserves to be in the mainevent.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

HHH is the main villain here, he's gonna stay away from Bryan until he figures out his puppets can't do the job, he'll have to bury Bryan himself at Mania.

I think Orton loses at HIAC and Big Show turns heel and takes Orton's place as "face of the company". From a storyline perspective it makes sense. They want aggression, and big show just showed some. they wanted the mean vicious giant with the guts to knockout his boss, not the wimp that cries all the time. Compare big show getting fired this time to the last time he got fired. He'll be Bryan's next obstacle. Then the Rumble as his next obstacle, then finally HHH as the mountaintop at XXX.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

i also don't understand why they had Bryan stand over him at the end....was that supposed to symbolize something? they could have just left Triple H lying there......so that was confusing....because it really should have been Bryan that knocked him down instead.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



celticjobber said:


> They're keeping Trips for Big Show. Show seems to be the one WWE is really investing in as their next big babyface...


I have a theory:WWE are creating as many babyfaces as possible for John Cena's heel turn.That's why HHH is interacting with so many wrestlers


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



Kamaria said:


> They seem to be making this more about Big Show than Bryan, and while I'm a big fan of feuds that have multiple plot threads (The Corporation was feuding with a lot of guys back in the Attitude Era) it almost seems like they're pushing Big Show more than him at this point, and it's hurting Bryan's star because Orton is just a poor foil to feud against. All creative knows how to do is have him RKO people, and Orton is terrible at reciting scripted promos. I suppose I wouldn't mind it, if it wasn't the Big Show. I like him, but he is already an over and established member of the roster, and having him feud with Steph and HHH seems like a waste.
> 
> Even if they don't have HHH and Bryan touch for the next couple months, they need to keep letting them have little interactions here and there. It seems unfair that the spotlight is on Big Show, who got to knock out HHH, when the person they supposedly want to get over is Bryan.


Come on... it's been a great run. They obviously have long-term plans for Bryan, so you NEED a few guys to step in and take some of the week-to-week spotlights... otherwise the feud gets stale QUICK. I think they're playing it right so far.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> they still have the look....there's only one Randy Orton...but i just named guys that clearly have the look for a top role.


It is just blowing right over your head or you are just playing dumb in order to post whore

Randy is to the look of a prototypical wrestler what Rock is to the mic, Brock is to the power wrestler, and Shawn is to the in ring performer. A once in a generation kind of thing


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

no, i'm tired and I was waiting for your response. I have no idea what you're saying when I'm super tired. But sure, I'll agree with you, good debate here  I guess.


----------



## Deadpoolite

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Bryan can't touch him until he attacks HHH's pride first. Remember how Taker got HHH to finally fight him again at WM? Just pick at that wound, HHH won't be able to resist stepping into the ring. "Orton is HHH's guy, Bryan is HBK's guy,yet another thing HBK is better at etc.."


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

They have to have Bryan win the title, because then there wouldn't be backlash..and maybe their feud is the next one after HIAC..because orton and bryan will be over with and Big Show and HHH hopefully is a one off thing then Orton can move on to Big Show and HHH can fight Bryan....HHH/Bryan or Bryan/Punk seems like the two realistic choices.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



NO! said:


> If Triple H doesn't end up putting Bryan over, then I really don't see what the point was in screwing him over and hitting him with a pedigree at Summerslam, other than to once again steal the spotlight from the hottest young star in the company. He was inserted into that match between Cena and Bryan, and it would be another astonishingly stupid mistake made by this incompetent company to make it all about Big Show being poor and getting revenge in one of the most absurd ways imaginable. Never mind the ridiculousness of the story line itself, or the fact that his theme music still played after being fired from the company, or even that he was just hanging around backstage the whole time. Why is Big Show the one benefiting the most out of this? What exactly does this accomplish in the long run?
> 
> They still have time to do it, but all signs are indicating that it won't happen.


It wasn't personal, it was what was best for business. It wasn't about hurting Bryan it was about getting the title on Orton.

Bryan's payoff is winning the championship, not pinning Triple H. It's not going to happen there hasn't been any build to it. 

Big Show had to knock out friends and idols and all for PERSONAL reasons.

Big Show and Triple H is personal, thus warranting physical confrontation. Bryan and Triple H is business.

If anything next in line for a shot at Triple H should be Cody Rhodes not Bryan.

Bryan marks need to calm. down.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Triple H was always meant to feud with Big Show. I know its logical to feud against Bryan but I never saw it happening.

Now imagine DB in Big Show's place. Triple H and Steph treating DB like a bitch for months with all the insults and slaps across the face and making him cry all the time....... that would have hurt DB more.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



Stall_19 said:


> Feuding with Orton over the WWE championship is bigger than feuding with Triple H over nothing.


The exact opposite of this is true. Raw shouldve ended with Big Show distracting HHH and Bryan kneeing him to the face. Instead Bryan got CM Punk'd and will never get the last laugh.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

It should've been Bryan kneeing HHH to the head, I was happy to see HHH get flattened but once again it's been done wrong.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*

Bryan should have kicked hhh head off not big show.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

People thought HHH was gonna put over Bryan? :ti


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

That was a awesome moment, you can just feel all of Show's pain and humiliation from these couple months through that KO punch to Trips.

Idk why but I found it totally satisfying to see Bryan taunting over HHH's body. They really have made me feel for that guy these past two months.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



Gene_Wilder said:


> It wasn't personal, it was what was best for business. It wasn't about hurting Bryan it was about getting the title on Orton.
> 
> Bryan's payoff is winning the championship, not pinning Triple H. It's not going to happen there hasn't been any build to it.
> 
> Big Show had to knock out friends and idols and all for PERSONAL reasons.
> 
> Big Show and Triple H is personal, thus warranting physical confrontation. Bryan and Triple H is business.
> 
> If anything next in line for a shot at Triple H should be Cody Rhodes not Bryan.
> 
> Bryan marks need to calm. down.


Bryan's kayfabe dream was taken away from him by HHH.. Which makes this whole thing personal for Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

why exactly did they have Bryan taunt over HHH instead of having him be the one that knocks him out..can someone explain this to me?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Pretty sure this is setting up for the Big Show/HHH match I've seen on a dirt sheet. That match plus HIAC w/ Shawn Michaels as the special guest referee and Del Rio vs. Cena for the WHC??this is shaping out to be a good PPV.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think Michaels will play a key role, either SCM's Orton or does something big.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> why exactly did they have Bryan taunt over HHH instead of having him be the one that knocks him out..can someone explain this to me?


Maybe for good reason for HHH to punish Bryan for being ecstatic about him getting knocked out.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



#Mark said:


> Bryan's kayfabe dream was taken away from him by HHH.. Which makes this whole thing personal for Bryan.


This. That was a pretty silly post. You can even add in the fact that every time Bryan's been screwed in his matches, or forced to relinquish his title victories, it was the result of a direct order from Triple H. HHH is the reason Bryan is not a 2 month champion right now heading into his 3rd. Bryan/HHH is definitely personal, don't confuse HHH's heelish rants about "best for business" into the actual meaning of his character. Stone Cold Steve Austin went in on Vince when he was just trying to do what's "best for business" and then the feud got very personal from there. This should happen between HHH and Bryan with plenty of great moments such as the "it was me austin, it was me all along" :vince2! Stuff like this could make this storyline greater than great!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

that's a good theory, plus Big Show is fired so he won't be around they think so they can punish Bryan, hmmm interesting, I like it.


----------



## nevereveragainu

*Re: Why the hell are they keeping Bryan away from HHH?*



markedfordeath said:


> , whatever, i'll take what I can get I guess.


wow that doesn't make you sound desperate

im willing to bet that statement is redundant 'cause chances are you would take whatever wwe gives you either way


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

After this weeks Raw this storyline has really picked up imo, Big Show finally laying out HHH was great and adds to the story, i'm also interested to see what HBK's involvement will be at HIAC.


----------



## apokalypse

*Bryan vs Corporation put on hold?*

I wonder is Bryan-HHH put on hold for WM or It get drop? It seem that they put their focus on Show and Rhodes...cm punk vs HHH over again? turn Into HHH vs Nash.

Bryan got screwed at PPV and he does nothing...


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Bryan vs Corporation put on hold?*

There. Was. Never. A. Corporation. Stable.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Bryan vs Corporation put on hold?*

it has to be filler. they already have their Royal Rumble and WM30 plans all patched up...so this is just filler nonsense until the real shit happens...Everyone will be a big factor for the RTWM.


----------



## insanitydefined

markedfordeath said:


> it has to be filler. they already have their Royal Rumble and WM30 plans all patched up...so this is just filler nonsense until the real shit happens...Everyone will be a big factor for the RTWM.


It's actually pretty exciting to think about them already having a long term plan for Wrestlemania considering how poorly the last two have been built up. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Any one else got the feeling HBK is gonna sweet chin Bryan at HIAC costing him and making Orton win and turn out to be a part of the hhh regime???


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Cmpunk91 said:


> Any one else got the feeling HBK is gonna sweet chin Bryan at HIAC costing him and making Orton win and turn out to be a part of the hhh regime???


Doubt it. HBK doesn't want to be a heel. I'd be genuinely shocked if he does kick Bryan.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Okay so based on what happened on Raw this storyline now has _some_ life brought back into it. Got a long ways to go, but it's not as hopeless as it seemed to be last week. Not predicting they will go with these options, but here's what they could work with between HIAC and SS:
-Orton going over, setting up Team Orton vs Team Bryan(no belt on the line)
-Orton going over via HBK screwjob(intentional or not), setting up a "feud" between HBK and Dragon, while Vince returns and sets up Team Vince vs Team HHH
-Another non-finish, with Cena going over ADR for the WHC match, which sets up the return of the Deadly Games for the undisputed WWE world title.


----------



## Mabus

*Re: Bryan vs Corporation put on hold?*



LSUZombie said:


> There. Was. Never. A. Corporation. Stable.


I don't know why WWE is not fond of creating stables. Other than the Shield, the last major stable was the Nexus. 

I'm still hoping for Triple H to join forces with a mega heel John Cena to create a Corporation 2.0 next year.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Bryan vs Corporation put on hold?*



Mabus said:


> I'm still hoping for Triple H to join forces with a mega heel John Cena to create a Corporation 2.0 next year.


That would be one mega heel stable


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Marv95 said:


> Okay so based on what happened on Raw this storyline now has _some_ life brought back into it. Got a long ways to go, but it's not as hopeless as it seemed to be last week. Not predicting they will go with these options, but here's what they could work with between HIAC and SS:
> -Orton going over, setting up Team Orton vs Team Bryan(no belt on the line)
> *-Orton going over via HBK screwjob(intentional or not), setting up a "feud" between HBK and Dragon, while Vince returns and sets up Team Vince vs Team HHH*
> -Another non-finish, with Cena going over ADR for the WHC match, which sets up the return of the Deadly Games for the undisputed WWE world title.


I could see this happening similar to when HBK screwed The Rock unintentionally at Judgement Day 2000. I don't think it'll start a feud between him and Daniel Bryan though. I think he'll show up on Raw the next night explain his actions then disappear.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

There's no point in HBK screwing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

the fact that they're putting HBK with Bryan is a huge deal for Bryan. he's sharing the spotlight with a legend. This is to build him up even further...I like this idea. And hopefully with Cena back now, he doesn't have to be all smiley all the time which is even better.


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It would be best for business if Ambrose and Axel dropped their titles to Ziggler and someone else.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So Bryan gets pedigree'd, belittled, laughed at, beatdown, and cheated out of the title twice but its Big Show who gets one over on HHH while Bryan just giggles in the background. This whole thing looks like Daniel Bryan cant stand up for himself against HHH so Big Show needs to do it for him. HHH made Punk look like an ass and now hes doing it to Bryan and im not the least bit surprised.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

they push who they want to push.....it seems that whenever the fans organically pick someone, the WWE can't stand it so they tend to try to derail their momentum..let's hope this isn't whats happening and the Big Show is just filler.


----------



## Jof

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catsaregreat said:


> So Bryan gets pedigree'd, belittled, laughed at, beatdown, and cheated out of the title twice but its Big Show who gets one over on HHH while Bryan just giggles in the background. This whole thing looks like Daniel Bryan cant stand up for himself against HHH so Big Show needs to do it for him. HHH made Punk look like an ass and now hes doing it to Bryan and im not the least bit surprised.


Story isn't even over yet. You do know that right? pretty sure Bryan will become champion and have a long ass reign at the end of this. 


Imagine if people complained like this after every episode of breaking bad every week? Totally kills the fun of anticipation. Impatient wrestling fans are always a cancer to the community.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

how fucked up would it be if he kept the title for two weeks? oh the humanity! lol


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Jof said:


> Story isn't even over yet. You do know that right? pretty sure Bryan will become champion and have a long ass reign at the end of this.
> 
> 
> Imagine if people complained like this after every episode of breaking bad every week? Totally kills the fun of anticipation. Impatient wrestling fans are always a cancer to the community.


This isnt about being champion, this is about not looking like a little bitch. CM Punk was champ for 434 days but his momentum was never the same after losing to HHH. Its like HHH is saying "you can have a title run but first im gonna make sure the world knows im better than you."


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i'm hoping they just wanted to fit Big Show in some how but that after Hell in a Cell Bryan gets featured more.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catsaregreat said:


> This isnt about being champion, this is about not looking like a little bitch. CM Punk was champ for 434 days but his momentum was never the same after losing to HHH. Its like HHH is saying "you can have a title run but first im gonna make sure the world knows im better than you."


And still till today punk hasn't got his win back. Joke


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catsaregreat said:


> This isnt about being champion, this is about not looking like a little bitch. CM Punk was champ for 434 days but his momentum was never the same after losing to HHH. Its like HHH is saying "you can have a title run but first im gonna make sure the world knows im better than you."


Pretty sure one pointless job to a legend is a very tiny price to pay for the LONGEST REIGN SINCE HOGAN IN THE 80's. Oh gee, Punk picked up one loss, so that negates the next year and a half of Superman booking and script protection! Fuck you WWE!

I've never seen a larger group of spoiled adult men anywhere besides IWC.


----------



## lil_dro

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SinJackal said:


> Pretty sure one pointless job to a legend is a very tiny price to pay for the LONGEST REIGN SINCE HOGAN IN THE 80's. Oh gee, Punk picked up one loss, so that negates the next year and a half of Superman booking and script protection! Fuck you WWE!
> 
> *I've never seen a larger group of spoiled adult men anywhere besides IWC.*


This is maybe the umpteenth million post I've seen regarding shit being talked about the IWC. What is the IWC and if it's a wrestling community, then why generalize because you too are on a wrestling forum and would be regarding yourself as a spoiled adult male. 

I myself would have rather had Orton keep the WWE title warm than have it vacant. It's so pointless being vacant.


----------



## Carlito1

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I see on the home page of wwe.com today"Big shot could potantially be arrested for punching HHH".. do they realize how stupid this is? this is so inconsistent with everything wwe has ever done. Did sheamus go to jail for joyriding a car? no. Did rikishi go to jail for literally running steve austin down in a car? no. more laws have been broken in WWE than anyone can count now the next time an authority figure gets beat up we're all gonna be like hey wait why isn't he going to jail?


----------



## Jof

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catsaregreat said:


> This isnt about being champion, this is about not looking like a little bitch. CM Punk was champ for 434 days but his momentum was never the same after losing to HHH. Its like HHH is saying "you can have a title run but first im gonna make sure the world knows im better than you."


"little bitch"? Really? You do know he's not fucking steve austin or goldberg right? He's Daniel Bryan with a yes chant, his character works only as a sympathetic babyface underdog, not as a badass asskicker. And thats exactly what they have been doing with him since day one, he main events every show, every PPV, strongly protected every match and is yet to face HHH in a big match which I'm sure is coming. How the fuck is this is even "treated like little bitch"? 

As for punk, his momentum was all gone when WWE brought him back too soon instead of riding out the rebel thing. PPV numbers prove it. Blame Triple H all you want, but at the end of the day the fact is Punk never even deserved a 434 days title reign. 




SinJackal said:


> Pretty sure one pointless job to a legend is a very tiny price to pay for the LONGEST REIGN SINCE HOGAN IN THE 80's. Oh gee, Punk picked up one loss, so that negates the next year and a half of Superman booking and script protection! Fuck you WWE!
> 
> I've never seen a larger group of spoiled adult men anywhere besides IWC.


Exactly, people act like Punk was super mega draw before HHH. Summerslam 2011 with Punk drew the lowest domestic since 1997. Heck hunter was the one who made him look like he was hot to the wrestling fans, by letting him do his little desperate shoots on the mic. The internet community was marking out everytime punk talked about Stephanie or Nash. 




Cmpunk91 said:


> And still till today punk hasn't got his win back. Joke


Oh I doubt Punk ever getting his win back over any part time star, whether it be Triple h, taker, Rock or Brock. It aint fucking happening. You gotta earn something like that, its not given on charity. You gotta move business metrics to prove that you deserve wins over them. He's lucky he got to work with them.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Whether he moved business or not is a mute point, WWE were pushing him really hard as a maineventer regardless of his drawing ability. Having him lose to Hunter amidst his first two months of being a main eventer makes no sense at all. If this was a year after his push there would be no problem with Hunter going over, but the fact that he lost to him only two months into his push is baffling. It essentially told fans that "yeah, we're pushing this guy but he's not on Hunter or any other top guys level".


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Seems like no matter how many times this is laid out, there's always somebody who doesn't/can't/refuses to get it. 

HHH/Taker 'End of an Era' WM28 booked the second WM27 was over. 
Punk's push wasn't planned by WWE. 
WWE doesn't know what to do with Punk. 
WWE brings in Nash to give him something to work with.
WWE books Nash vs. Punk for NOC. 
Nash isn't cleared to compete. 
WWE is stuck.
WWE throws HHH in the match as a last resort. 
HHH only wins because it was a clusterfuck. 
HHH goes on to fight Taker at WM28.

It's really not that hard to understand what happened if you look at what _actually _happened rather than resort to speculation and make believe stories. The cold hard reality of the situation is WWE was never changing Rock/Cena or HHH/Taker. They were booked as the main matches of Mania 28 and Punk or no Punk, they were happening. Accept that and move on with your life. They weren't going to change their Wrestlemania plans and didn't change them because Punk blew up for a month. What they did change was their plans for Del Rio. It's clear that he was pictured in the WWE title scene for the end of 2011, most likely against Cena, and that all changed because of Punk who took the belt and kept it 434 days.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

looks like the Bryan push was planned.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Obviously Bryan's push was planned. HHH wasn't turning heel on a whim. Absolutely that was planned, as was Orton's turn. Everything was going perfect until they caved to all the complaints and started to tinker with what brought them to the dance. That's where it started to get convoluted and where they ultimately lost their way. From Summerslam to the Raw after NOC they were absolutely fine. After that, everything went to shit. I personally still find a lot of the segments enjoyable but the initial potential and initial story they were telling for the first couple of weeks has obviously changed. I fully believe they weren't expecting the parental backlash they received as a result of what happened and therefore decided to switch things up, ended up jumping the gun too early and now we have the chaotic mess we see on TV now. It still has its high points but I can admit that somewhere along the line things have gone wrong.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Yeah, all of a sudden Orton and Bryan are secondary players to Big Show. So it's gone to shit...But I'm glad theyr'e still building up Bryan, keeping him strong. Means they still have big plans for him.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Well the Orton/Bryan program right now is what I imagine Orton/Bryan would have looked like had Bryan just straight up won and nothing else happened with one of them having the belt of course instead of ABEYANCEVACANTLOL. I did quite enjoy their segments from the show this week. Intense stuff with the duelling beat downs. I'm still not sure about the whole Bella thing but I can tolerate it. 2 weeks left until the cell. They're probably going to keep attacking each other until we get there. I completely forgot HBK was the ref lol. Now I don't know what the hell they have planned which is always a good thing. I'm looking forward to the match.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Sadly, I think HBK will inadvertently cost Bryan the match probably by wanting to superkick Orton and misses ala Summerslam 97 with the chair, and has to count the three no matter if he wants to or not. And then Bryan won't get his chance until the Royal Rumble, I hope the fans can be patient til then. I see him closing up Wrestlemania with the belt just like Summerslam, only this time he keeps it. This Big Show thing is just filler, HHH has to fight Bryan eventually. They did have Bryan stand over him on Raw, foreshadowing perhaps?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> Seems like no matter how many times this is laid out, there's always somebody who doesn't/can't/refuses to get it.
> 
> HHH/Taker 'End of an Era' WM28 booked the second WM27 was over.
> Punk's push wasn't planned by WWE.
> WWE doesn't know what to do with Punk.
> WWE brings in Nash to give him something to work with.
> WWE books Nash vs. Punk for NOC.
> Nash isn't cleared to compete.
> WWE is stuck.
> WWE throws HHH in the match as a last resort.
> HHH only wins because it was a clusterfuck.
> HHH goes on to fight Taker at WM28.
> 
> It's really not that hard to understand what happened if you look at what _actually _happened rather than resort to speculation and make believe stories. The cold hard reality of the situation is WWE was never changing Rock/Cena or HHH/Taker. They were booked as the main matches of Mania 28 and Punk or no Punk, they were happening. Accept that and move on with your life. They weren't going to change their Wrestlemania plans and didn't change them because Punk blew up for a month. What they did change was their plans for Del Rio. It's clear that he was pictured in the WWE title scene for the end of 2011, most likely against Cena, and that all changed because of Punk who took the belt and kept it 434 days.


The minute Nash and Hunter were introduced into the angle the payoff was gonna be HHH vs. Punk. If everything went according to plan, Punk would have gone over Nash at NOC and then what? Nash not being cleared to compete just prolonged the inevitable. Punk would have done the job to Hunter at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble. Surely, if Taker/HHH was the plan for Mania 28 then Hunter would have to go over Punk. Which begs the question, why insert Hunter in the angle? If they were apprehensive in making HHH look weak and they already had long term plans for him why put him back on TV and involve him in an angle that's whole intention was to create a new star. The whole thing was counterproductive. No matter what way you spin it the payoff to the angle absolutely should not have been Kevin Nash vs. HHH in a ladder match.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> The minute Nash and Hunter were introduced into the angle the payoff was gonna be HHH vs. Punk. If everything went according to plan, Punk would have gone over Nash at NOC and then what? Nash not being cleared to compete just prolonged the inevitable. Punk would have done the job to Hunter at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble. Surely, if Taker/HHH was the plan for Mania 28 then Hunter would have to go over Punk. Which begs the question, why insert Hunter in the angle? If they were apprehensive in making HHH look weak and they already had long term plans for him why put him back on TV and involve him in an angle that's whole intention was to create a new star. The whole thing was counterproductive. No matter what way you spin it the payoff to the angle absolutely should not have been Kevin Nash vs. HHH in a ladder match.


I'm not spinning anything. I say again, look at what _actually _happened and apply logic. If you change the players you still get the same result. 

A (Punk) goes crazy on the authority of the WWE. If there is no authority for him to rebel against then he has NOTHING to work with. If B (HHH) isn't there then it would have to be C (Vince) staying on TV as the authority character which clearly wasn't an option because he appeared about 3 times and was gone again. Their plan was clearly for (D) Del Rio to become WWE Champion post Summerslam. So then A does his thing and they're stuck because they already had plans mapped out and didn't know what to do. (E) Nash interferes at Summerslam as a way to let them run with A but also stick to the original plan to make D champion, A and E have the match at NOC, A goes over because E doesn't have a Wrestlemania match with F (Undertaker) lined up, A and B pull the buddy buddy act they actually did do, A goes on to fight D, B goes away until Mania. 

That's probably what would have happened had Nash been cleared. I don't think HHH/Punk was ever an option because in order for it to work HHH has to be heel and that simply wasn't on the table with the Taker match already booked not to mention the haphazard and thrown together nature of the match. They were forced to do it at NOC, not out of choice. You can't create a new babyface anti authority star if the authority figure he's rebelling against is a beloved good guy legend. What happened when Vince and HHH were gone and Punk had nobody to 'shoot' on? He turned into Cena 2.0, that's what happened, because his material was dead in the water without them to rag on every week.

EDIT - And by the way, I'm not saying this is an ideal situation or the perfect outcome. Far from it actually. But looking at it from Vince's perspective, I probably would have done the same thing. Rock/Cena and HHH/Taker are your 2 matches for Mania 28. I'm not about to jeopardise that for a guy who could have turned out to be nothing more than a flash in the pan.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think they want Bryan to be the next guy, they just need to figure out a way to make that happen....but if they keep putting him in high profile feuds and he gets more exposure, the sky is the limit..the rumor of him facing Lesnar next year is a good sign.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



lil_dro said:


> This is maybe the umpteenth million post I've seen regarding shit being talked about the IWC. What is the IWC and if it's a wrestling community, then why generalize because you too are on a wrestling forum and would be regarding yourself as a spoiled adult male.
> 
> I myself would have rather had Orton keep the WWE title warm than have it vacant. It's so pointless being vacant.


When people refer to the IWC in a general context, they are almost 100% of the time refering to a specific, very whining portion of it. Not everyone.

No reason to be so nitpicky when it should be obvious. Now if someone said, "everyone in the IWC" specifically, then feel free to complain. However, I didn't even use it in the context in which you're complaining about either. Let's take a look:



SinJackal said:


> I've never seen a larger group of spoiled adult men anywhere besides IWC.


I clearly didn't say the entire IWC was a large group of spoiled adult men, I said I've never seen a larger group of spoiled adult men anywhere besides the Internet Wrestling Community. That does not mean I think everyone else, it means that within the IWC, there's a large group of spoiled adult men.

Reading comprehension failure. I didn't generalize anything.


----------



## Maz121

*What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

I think if this actaully happened, it would be best for business, rating would go sky high.
It most almost be as good as the 90s shock when Hogan joined the nWo, if not better!

I also think if will help younger talent to rival Cena for the top spot, let's face it, he can't be challenged as a face.
What do u guys think? I know I wud tune in every week.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Never gonna happen. 

Ever.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

What if AJ Lee and I made love for 40 straight days?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Better chance of me turning into a female.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

What if this was all a dream?


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

I know everyone goes on that a Cena heel turn would not work now, but I think people are missing the bigger picture.

Cena's kiddo fans who were reeeeally little in say 2005 when he was just getting started are going to be in their early teens soon. At this age of adolescence, they'll be erring to the side of rebelliousness, and Cena should be right there with them.

I'm advocating that Cena should work his fans for life. Fan at 5, fan at 15, fan at 25. 

Hogan heel turn = Biggest thing that ever happened to WCW

Rock heel turn = Solidified him as number one. No matter if face or heel, he was still beloved.

Cena heel turn = Only time will tell how much of an impact this could have.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Lol, Cena is not going to turn heel at second tier PPV like Hell in a Cell or at Raw.

If he ever turns, it will be at one of the big PPVs like Mania.


----------



## CrookedSmile

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Ha! You're funny, OP. This is like asking "what if I get a unicorn that farts strawberry scented rainbows and can fly me around the world?".


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Cena heel turn thread #1074301410461046141417


----------



## xdoomsayerx

No, Cena heel turn deserves to be much bigger than that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Not happening. Most likely, not ever.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



Ray Donovan said:


> Never gonna happen.
> 
> Ever.


.


----------



## Maz121

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Vince was too scared of turning hogan heel


----------



## Endors Toi

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

This well and truly, absolutely, definitely, 100% will not happen.

But, oh my God, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Raw2003

Ray Donovan said:


> Never gonna happen.
> 
> Ever.


Exactly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



PGSucks said:


> What if AJ Lee and I made love for 40 straight days?


You'd both be stinky...and sticky.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

No chance cenas gunna have the same tired ass gimmick the rest of his days


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

I would love to see it happen, but there's almost no chance that it actually will.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

He cant return as the new cooperate member because inorder to do that you're gonna need a coporation stable first.


----------



## Mabus

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Hellfuckinyeah! I'm sure it will generate a bit of mainstream interest to wrestling again, even if it slow down viewership and sales in the short-run.

My problem is that I'm not sure if I still have the capacity to watching wrestling next year, since I'm going in an important life transition right now.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

He would be better than Orton.


----------



## WWE

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Stop! Stop making us fantasize


----------



## LegendKiller98

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Won't happen even in a dream...Cena just won't turn heel accept it...He'll retire in a superman shirt as the greatest wrestler alive


----------



## The Chick Magnet

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



Maz121 said:


> I think if this actaully happened, it would be best for business, rating would go sky high.
> It most almost be as good as the 90s shock when Hogan joined the nWo, if not better!
> 
> I also think if will help younger talent to rival Cena for the top spot, let's face it, he can't be challenged as a face.
> What do u guys think? I know I wud tune in every week.


Yes. It would be Best for Business. Just like Hogan.


----------



## Kassimo

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Lol, Cena is not going to turn heel at second tier PPV like Hell in a Cell or at Raw.
> 
> If he ever turns, it will be at one of the big PPVs like Mania.


No, before mania. To enhance sales for the big ppv they will turn him at a 2nd tier one. Think about it lewis.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man

Doesn't Cena already cooperate? I mean sheesh the mans coming back early from an injury what else do you want?

But anyways like someone else said there would actually have to be a Corporation first. So far it's only The Face Of The WWE and the Hired Guns. If there is gonna even be one it'll likely take place after HHH gets full control. Right now we're in the early stages like qhen Vince was using Dude Love. 

That being said I'd love for him to be the corporate champ. Just doubt he will be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

I'd mark out like a John Cena fan.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Cena to turn heel? Sure buddy :HHH2


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



PGSucks said:


> What if AJ Lee and I made love for 40 straight days?


It would be best for business, so it might happen. :HHH2


----------



## Screwball

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



PGSucks said:


> What if AJ Lee and I made love for 40 straight days?












This is more probable than the title to be honest.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Cena has the creative control to not be a heel! He just can't!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*

Go back to 2011, after Money in the Bank. Put Cena in Orton's place & Punk in Bryan's place. That's what this should have been all along IMO - this is still good, but that would have been beyond great. Of course it would never have happened with Cena being heel, but man - imagine for a minute.

Punk goes over Cena at MitB just like he did in real life, except he stays away for a month or so. Del Rio or somebody else wins the now vacated title (much how like Cena in real life beat Mysterio, but it can't be Cena, so let's say Del Rio or Miz). Punk comes back to fight for the WWE title, HHH accepts his offer only if he is the guest ref - Punk wins, celebrates - Cena's music hits. Just like Orton, but take away the briefcase cause it isn't needed. Same shit happens as Summerslam 2013, except no briefcase so HHH just starts the match under his own discretion after hitting Punk with the Pedigree. Cena runs in, pins him - turning heel in the process. Play out this corporate BS similar to now except obviously Cena & Punk are the vocal points.

That would be a perfect use of the Voice of the Voiceless gimmick, have this slowly build with Punk winning the World title in the process & him & Cena Main Eventing Wrestlemania 28 for a title unification match, Punk wins clean - have him & Cena battle it out back & forth for the next year or so, with Cena getting the title back at WM29 & then feuding with Bryan afterwards. Yeah it can't work like that I know, but whatevs - sounded good in my head & I made myself cum a few times in the process so it's a win-win. (Y)


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: What if 'Cena' returned as the new cooperate member*



Maz121 said:


> I think if this actaully happened, it would be best for business, rating would go sky high.
> *It most almost be as good as the 90s shock when Hogan joined the nWo, if not better!
> *
> I also think if will help younger talent to rival Cena for the top spot, let's face it, he can't be challenged as a face.
> What do u guys think? I know I wud tune in every week.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This angle was a lot more fun when whiny parents, disgruntled column writers, back seat driving wrestlers, and smarky fans kept their big, biased noses out of it.

After they got involved, it became all about "Bryan can't look so weak" and "Trips shouldn't be anywhere near Orton and Bryan because he is overshadowing them"

But guess what? Trips moved into the Rhodes family feud and now Cody is hotter than ever and Big Show knocks out Trips to a pop. 

Also, Big Show got to knock out Trips because everyone wanted Bryan to focus on Orton. Well, if Daniel Bryan is focusing on Orton now, how can he have time for Triple H? Make up your minds people. I don't see anyone complaining about the fact that one of the Rhodes family members didn't get to knock Triple H out, even though Trips firing Cody for no reason is what started their whole family mess. To be honest, out of the three available parties to knock Trips out, Daniel Bryan should be "lower on the totem pole" than Big Show and Cody Rhodes in that regard.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

but Triple H cost him the title, he should be the one to knock him out.


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> but Triple H cost him the title, he should be the one to knock him out.


In kayfabe terms, Trips has treated them worse than Bryan.

Triple H fired Cody Rhodes right before he was married, reducing his income to zero. Drags Cody's family into the mix to further embarrass him. 

Triple H made Big Show cry on TV, forces him to do despicable acts, and throws all his personal business into the streets. 

To me, these things are way worse than costing someone the title. At least Daniel Bryan still has a job and has been given multiple opportunities to win it back. The other two have been down right humiliated.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so what do you see the endgame being?


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I don't know. 

Now, it's probably stall til Cena comes back and get part-timers to come work the Big PPVs.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

wwe's writers are really bottom of the barrel. they can't come up with something better than the authority not being physically present at battleground as a good alibi?

if this were like 1990 and they could say something like the phones weren't working then it would make sense. too bad the writers don't know about cell phones and the internet. whatever happened to that speech vince gave about us being too sophisticated for stupid shit like this?


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Jingoro said:


> wwe's writers are really bottom of the barrel. they can't come up with something better than the authority not being physically present at battleground as a good alibi?
> 
> if this were like 1990 and they could say something like the phones weren't working then it would make sense. too bad the writers don't know about cell phones and the internet. whatever happened to that speech vince gave about us being too sophisticated for stupid shit like this?


I think that Steph and Trips were legit supposed to be there but an emergency board meeting was called and they had to leave.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Okay I just watched RAW, well, at least a bit of it.

Why does the WWE want to shove "The Authority" name down my throat? lol


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Every time they say it I automatically think of Cartman lol.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so Punk and Cena are purposely being kept out of this storyline simply because they'll overshadow everyone else? That's how I'm seeing things..


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> Every time they say it I automatically think of Cartman lol.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JD=JohnDorian said:


>


I will mark if someone does a Cartman impression next week on RAW. Goldust would probably knock it out of the park haha


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I will mark if someone does a Cartman impression next week on RAW. Goldust would probably knock it out of the park haha


Just imagining Goldust doing it makes me laugh.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If he tried to say it under the stuttering gimmick I'd just about lose my mind. 

:lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> If he tried to say it under the stuttering gimmick I'd just about lose my mind.
> 
> :lmao


That segment with HHH was absolute gold.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> If he tried to say it under the stuttering gimmick I'd just about lose my mind.
> 
> :lmao


EY! YOU WILL RESPECT MAH AUTHO-OO-OO-OO-RITAH!


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Finally caught up with Smackdown to see Maddox get knocked out. Damn he took that thing like a champ. The smacking noise made it even better. I did quite like the contrast though. HHH gets knocked out and there's a whole hurrah made out of the fact that OMG THE COO GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT. For Maddox he got 2 refs and Vickie lol. I also like how they let Bryan go out there and talk with Vickie/Maddox but they haven't quite got there with a Bryan/HHH/Steph promo just yet. It makes me believe that they're saving it and when it eventually happens it should be great. After the HHH/Steph promo on Raw this week, when Bryan's music hit I thought shit was about to go down so it was the perfect tease in that regard. I have the feeling that the inevitable confrontation is coming. With Trips losing his shit and Bryan likely to be WWE Champion soon, they're building towards it wonderfully. If it happens of course, which I hope it does. Intense baby Bryan + intense heel Game = WIN.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i just have a feeling that Orton will win at HIAC and then boom, has it until Wrestlemania and really pisses everyone off!


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> i just have a feeling that Orton will win at HIAC and then boom, has it until Wrestlemania and really pisses everyone off!


He's supposed to piss everyone off, he's a heel. He's been getting cheered way too much recently.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Show being forced to ride a giant sized tricycle because he cries all the time. 
It's what's *BEST FOR BUSINESS*.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> Finally caught up with Smackdown to see Maddox get knocked out. Damn he took that thing like a champ. The smacking noise made it even better. I did quite like the contrast though. HHH gets knocked out and there's a whole hurrah made out of the fact that OMG THE COO GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT. For Maddox he got 2 refs and Vickie lol. I also like how they let Bryan go out there and talk with Vickie/Maddox but they haven't quite got there with a Bryan/HHH/Steph promo just yet. It makes me believe that they're saving it and when it eventually happens it should be great. After the HHH/Steph promo on Raw this week, when Bryan's music hit I thought shit was about to go down so it was the perfect tease in that regard. I have the feeling that the inevitable confrontation is coming. With Trips losing his shit and Bryan likely to be WWE Champion soon, they're building towards it wonderfully. If it happens of course, which I hope it does. Intense baby Bryan + intense heel Game = WIN.


A heated promo between HHH and Bryan would be awesome.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm now certain, HHH will indeed go one on one with Bryan at Mania or sooner.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

you caught that too huh? this contract signing proved to me that they have the utmost faith in Bryan..i wasn't certain before but I think its obvious now.....Triple H and HBK obviously think he can be number one. And its awesome! He'll face Triple H at Mania 30 with the stipulation that if he wins he's the new face of the company and he'll win...watch Cena interferes LOL


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> you caught that too huh? this contract signing proved to me that they have the utmost faith in Bryan..i wasn't certain before but I think its obvious now.....Triple H and HBK obviously think he can be number one. And its awesome! He'll face Triple H at Mania 30 with the stipulation that if he wins he's the new face of the company and he'll win...watch Cena interferes LOL


Yeah basically as soon as a match between them was acknowledged I knew for sure that Hunter was going to put him over, and I did a huge sigh of relief. I'm now fully confident in how Bryan will be handled going forward. I think there really is a reasonable chance that at Mania it will be a "changing of the guard", so to speak, and Bryan will go over HHH to become the new face of the company, while Cena will either:

A) Have a reduced role on the show going forward, and will possibly become the face of Smackdown,
B) Will finally turn heel, perhaps on the Undertaker, or
C) Will settle into a part-time role going forward ala HHH.

I think with both Bryan and Punk as the top faces going forward, it could relieve some pressure from Cena, until a new guy is ready to take over for Punk, once he transitions into part-time status in 2015. I could see that new guy being someone like Cody Rhodes or even Big E Langston, but we'll see.

A way that I could realistically see Cena turn heel if he doesn't face Taker, would be if he comes out, after Bryan beats HHH, and raises Bryan's hand only to then kick him in the nuts and proceed to beat him down relentlessly with a chair to close out Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

and come on, for all of those people that say Bryan can't cut a promo..he proved them wrong tonight. That was awesome, no need to Yes the whole time. He was a bad ass, and threw down to Triple H and Triple H cowered in fear and made up an excuse for why he can't face him. This is seriously awesome, finally a change. For a second there I thought they were not going to, and now it just looks like Big Show is just Bryan's number one fan and they'll use him to show how dangerous Triple H is. WM30 is the start of a new era officially.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> and come on, for all of those people that say Bryan can't cut a promo..he proved them wrong tonight. That was awesome, no need to Yes the whole time. He was a bad ass, and threw down to Triple H and Triple H cowered in fear and made up an excuse for why he can't face him. This is seriously awesome, finally a change. For a second there I thought they were not going to, and now it just looks like Big Show is just Bryan's number one fan and they'll use him to show how dangerous Triple H is. WM30 is the start of a new era officially.


I would think he'd have proven them wrong in that promo with Cena prior to Summerslam, yet we still get "Bryan can't cut a promo to save his life" posts daily, so I doubt those haters will ever give him credit for that. But you're definitely correct, Bryan did very well tonight, and the more he's written to cut intelligent and passionate warrior type promos going forward, the less people will shit on him imo.

I hope HHH and Bryan are given ample match time at Mania, because it looks like it will be one helluva match.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Hunter cut a great promo tonight. Wrestlers normally cut the best promos when they believe what they're saying saying. Unfortunately, It was evident HHH believed every word of his promo. I think he thinks he's too big of a star to face Bryan at Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

are you high? he totally loves Bryan...he only said that shit to get heat...he clearly thinks he's a league above Jericho, Edge and RVD..he hates those guys. and if he didn't believe in him he wouldnt' keep putting him in the main event. And this Bryan/Orton feud wasn't good, but just fucking imagine Bryan/Triple H....i cannot wait for that, get this Big Show shit over with, lets get to the good shit now.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> Hunter cut a great promo tonight.* Wrestlers normally cut the best promos when they believe what they're saying saying. *Unfortunately, It was evident HHH believed every word of his promo. I think he thinks he's too big of a star to face Bryan at Mania.


People are confused whether he is speaking the truth or he is cutting a promo.That just means HHH is doing a fantastic job as a heel.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> Hunter cut a great promo tonight. Wrestlers normally cut the best promos when they believe what they're saying saying. Unfortunately, It was evident HHH believed every word of his promo. I think he thinks he's too big of a star to face Bryan at Mania.


I think your username is really fitting that post you just made.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> are you high? he totally loves Bryan...he only said that shit to get heat...he clearly thinks he's a league above Jericho, Edge and RVD..he hates those guys. and if he didn't believe in him he wouldnt' keep putting him in the main event. And this Bryan/Orton feud wasn't good, but just fucking imagine Bryan/Triple H....i cannot wait for that, get this Big Show shit over with, lets get to the good shit now.


What's there to look forward to? Triple H is gonna cut promos completely cutting down and undermining Bryan, Bryan will then smile and react with something a nine year old would say, and then they'll have a match and Hunter will proceed to pin him in the middle of the ring.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I have an issue with Triple H going out of his way to shit on talent that he doesn't deem worthy while hiding behind kayfabe.

You can tell that's how he really feels and he's disguising it as a promo. It makes the other guy look terrible.

Shitting on RVD and Jericho like that was in bad taste too.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It seems as though Bryan and HHH will inevitably face each other either between now and Mania or at Mania.

I think people are jumping the gun here, and no I am happy for Bryan it has nothing to do with me being upset about Punk being over taken but I think we all need to step back and have a look at it all.

I just can't see them "changing the guard" like you's are suggesting. Bryan will very well fight HHH and may very well go over him, it will establish him as a main eventer for years to come, face of the company? maybe but I'm not so sure. I wasn't around these forums in 2011, but were people thinking the same thing during the Summer of Punk? I hope it works out right but I think everyone is jumping the gun here.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CM Jewels said:


> *You can tell that's how he really feels* and he's disguising it as a promo. It makes the other guy look terrible.


How?



CM Jewels said:


> Shitting on RVD and Jericho like that was in bad taste too.


RVD should thank HHH for putting him in the same league as Jericho and Edge.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

HHH was right last night. He only competes with A+ stars. Sorry DB but even you cant lace up HHH boots.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> RVD should thank HHH for putting him in the same league as Jericho and Edge.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

I guess Edge & Jericho should be grateful too, since the all holy god that is Triple H mentioned their names. fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Yeah basically as soon as a match between them was acknowledged I knew for sure that Hunter was going to put him over, and I did a huge sigh of relief. I'm now fully confident in how Bryan will be handled going forward. I think there really is a reasonable chance that at Mania it will be a "changing of the guard", so to speak, and Bryan will go over HHH to become the new face of the company, while Cena will either:
> 
> A) Have a reduced role on the show going forward, and will possibly become the face of Smackdown,
> B) Will finally turn heel, perhaps on the Undertaker, or
> C) Will settle into a part-time role going forward ala HHH.
> 
> I think with both Bryan and Punk as the top faces going forward, it could relieve some pressure from Cena, until a new guy is ready to take over for Punk, once he transitions into part-time status in 2015. I could see that new guy being someone like Cody Rhodes or even Big E Langston, but we'll see.
> 
> A way that I could realistically see Cena turn heel if he doesn't face Taker, would be if he comes out, after Bryan beats HHH, and raises Bryan's hand only to then kick him in the nuts and proceed to beat him down relentlessly with a chair to close out Mania.


I said this before in another thread a few days ago. I think were slowly seeing cenas role as the top guy dwindle down. He still is the #1 face but he is slowly losing that spot


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

^That's the reason HHH is interacting with numerous wrestlers and not just Bryan.They are creating many babyface wrestlers for Cena's heel turn.

So far we have got two youngsters in Cody and Bryan.Two veterans in Big Show and Goldust.Ziggler and Miz would soon join as the midcard babyfaces.Hopefully one of The Shield members will oppose HHH and become a babyface as well.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^That's the reason HHH is interacting with numerous wrestlers and not just Bryan.They are creating many babyface wrestlers for Cena's heel turn.
> 
> So far we have got two youngsters in Cody and Bryan.Two veterans in Big Show and Goldust.Ziggler and Miz would soon join as the midcard babyfaces.Hopefully one of The Shield members will oppose HHH and become a babyface as well.


It could also be that Cena really/probably doesnt have many years left in him. At least full time with all the injuries stack against him. I see cena being full time for 2 more years max.


----------



## chessarmy

*Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

What the hell comment was that? How is that supposed to aid in helping to get Daniel Bryan over? Seriously, during a time where WWE is in desperate need for top talent, there was no reason for HHH to sabotoge Bryan with that line. When you beat it into the fans' heads week in and week out ,that Bryan is nothing but a midget farm animal with B+ level prelim talent with no marketability, how do you honestly expect him to be treated by the fans?

Some people on here are saying that Bryan's momentum has been shot since August, well, given what Triple H said last night, I think its obvious why that is the case. 

You can say "well, this is going to lead to Bryan vs HHH", and yes, that may be true. But we're talking about the same guy that pinned CM Punk when Punk was at his peak, don't think for a second that he'll hesitate to do the same to Bryan when the time comes for their match.

What do you guys think? Do you think the "I only wrestle stars" comment from Triple H was acceptable? (You know he would have never said that to Cena)


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Something I like about Triple H in power now as opposed to 15 years ago is back in the McMahon/Helmsley faction there were so many people who were on Trips' level that could confront him back then, and did. Nowadays there's really nobody on his level on the current roster. It's not even about success, because Orton and Cena have that, but it's a combination of success and longevity that creates an aura where you stand above others. So when HBK stood up to HHH last night it meant something because nobody else on the roster could. Edge had a small grasp but HHH was right about him never being a huge star. So if someone like Austin, Foley, Undertaker, or The Rock shows up, it'd be huge because they can speak to HHH as an equal (lolfoley aside) where as everybody on the roster nowadays has to speak to him as an employee or subordinate.

I'm finding it really hard to explain what I'm trying to say but I hope someone gets it.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I liked the comment actually, as it was a good way to draw heat. My only issue with the comment was he says that yet he wrestled Curtis Axel multiple times a few months back. I wish Bryan could've pointed that out, but obviously he couldn't.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Srdjan99 said:


> Something I like about Triple H in power now as opposed to 15 years ago is back in the McMahon/Helmsley faction there were so many people who were on Trips' level that could confront him back then, and did. Nowadays there's really nobody on his level on the current roster. It's not even about success, because Orton and Cena have that, but it's a combination of success and longevity that creates an aura where you stand above others. So when HBK stood up to HHH last night it meant something because nobody else on the roster could. Edge had a small grasp but HHH was right about him never being a huge star. So if someone like Austin, Foley, Undertaker, or The Rock shows up, it'd be huge because they can speak to HHH as an equal (lolfoley aside) where as everybody on the roster nowadays has to speak to him as an employee or subordinate.
> 
> I'm finding it really hard to explain what I'm trying to say but I hope someone gets it.


Yeah, Edge was never a huge star. 5.0 rating his first night as Champion, but that doesn't really mean anything :lmao


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

And this is why I say he needs to alter his gimmick. The stupid jumping up and down like a whiny child needs to go. Stop grinning all the damn time. Get more serious and angry.


----------



## alliance

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

hes done a great job doing that during Attitude to get himself ahead i'll tell u that much


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Marv95 said:


> And this is why I say he needs to alter his gimmick. The stupid jumping up and down like a whiny child needs to go. Stop grinning all the damn time. Get more serious and angry.


You have no idea how much I miss the paranoid "weak link" character Bryan was doing months ago. That was fucking awesome, even if it was a little bit heelish, the fans LOVED it and it produced fantastic TV matches.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I thought it was very acceptable. People are taking what HHH said was to serious. He is a heel he is suppose to get you to hate him. He is doing his job and I love it good Job HHH. He didnt bury Bryan at all


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I love this GOAT heeling by HHH.Almost every single line is overanalysed by some people.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I like how the heel is doing what a heel should do (pissing the fans off) and the IWC is complaining that the heel is killing Bryan's momentum.

:lmao

Such a fickle bunch of people.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Ziggler Mark said:


> I like how the heel is doing what a heel should do (pissing the fans off) and the IWC is complaining that the heel is killing Bryan's momentum.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Such a fickle bunch of people.


Would Triple H say those comments to John Cena? The answer is NO. Why? Because they know that would lower Cena's stock. Yet they have no problem lowering Bryan's stock, because we all know they think he's too small/doesn't have the look and this "push" is just a way to extinguish his popularity and send him back to the midcard.

Bottom line is, if you want to draw heat, say what Orton says. Talk about how Bryan may not be good enough to beat Orton, or that he may not have the ruthless aggression to succeed in Hell in a Cell. You don't fucking go out there and call the guy a jobber and say he is not a big enough star to fight Triple H. So the guy that is main eventing your next Pay-Per-View, for the company's top title, isn't even a big enough star to fight Triple H? So then why should fans order the show? 

It was a stupid comment by a stupid, stupid man.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Using this logic,shouldn't someone start a thread praising HHH for actually calling Randy Orton as the "face of the company"?


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Bottom line is, if you want to draw heat, say what Orton says.


Lol


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Got him over as a heel, didn't it? And also gave HBK the opportunity to put Bryan over further. 

This was not a burial. Far from it. HHH came across as a typical smug heel with selective and self-serving memory. 

Bryan is a wrestler who walks much better than he talks and he has been booked as THE strongest wrestler on the roster this year. I don't think he's even lost a match cleanly since Orton tapped out in the no DQ match. When WWE wants to make a wrestler look invincible, they book them not to lose clean. 

This is one reason why I really don't get the burial talk at all. Burial is being booked to look stupid in feuds + losing + dropping down the card to eventually being dropped from TV altogether. 

Not being told "you're a loser" by a heel.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Oh no, the heel got heat on himself and they're hinting at a match with Hunter and Bryan, what ever were they thinking?


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Reaper Jones said:


> Got him over as a heel, didn't it? And also gave HBK the opportunity to put Bryan over further.
> 
> This was not a burial. Far from it. HHH came across as a typical smug heel with selective and self-serving memory.
> 
> Bryan is a wrestler who walks much better than he talks and he has been booked as THE strongest wrestler on the roster this year. I don't think he's even lost a match cleanly since Orton tapped out in the no DQ match. When WWE wants to make a wrestler look invincible, they book them not to lose clean.
> 
> This is one reason why I really don't get the burial talk at all. Burial is being booked to look stupid in feuds + losing + dropping down the card to eventually being dropped from TV altogether.
> 
> Not being told "you're a loser" by a heel.


Winning matches gets nullified when you tell the fans week after week that the guy is a farm animal jobber who is not a big enough star to fight big bad Triple H.

Again, if the comment wasn't meant to lower Bryan's stock, how come NOBODY has said it to anybody the company actually likes? (Cena, Big Show, etc).


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

When a heel tells a babyface he isn't good enough to beat him,it is an insult.

When HHH does that,it becomes a burial


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

That's it, its officially confirm that Triple H is the greatest Heel of all time. I always thought he was one of the greatest but he is *THE greatest Heel in wrestling history*. Not only to casuals but to the IWC to the point I see almost every thread of him apparently burying every superstar when he is just being a fantastic Heel. What he said to Daniel Bryan was easily acceptable, the man is being a good villain, I swear almost every time Triple H open his mouth about a babyface wrestler he is apparently "burying them". But I guess it's fine for almost the entire roster to take jabs of him marrying his way to be at the top of the business right? 

It is time for me to give credit where credit is due, Triple H is the man for getting people worked up around here who claim to be smart fans.


----------



## Ungratefulness

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Chrome said:


> I liked the comment actually, as it was a good way to draw heat. My only issue with the comment was he says that yet he wrestled Curtis Axel multiple times a few months back. I wish Bryan could've pointed that out, but obviously he couldn't.


If he did, people would complain about Daniel burying Axel. Seems like that term is used whenever someone is insulted. I too liked HHH's promo.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Lol


Orton is doing a fine job because he is focusing on the MATCH. He even put Bryan over a little bit in the contract signing, saying that no matter what they throw at him he keeps popping right back up. But at HIAC Bryan just isn't good enough to beat him.

That is a heel verbally assaulting the babyface without lowering the face's stock. Triple H on the other hand, tells people that the WWE Title is his and the champion is only holding it, guys like RVD, Edge, and Jericho are inferior to him, and Daniel Bryan is not a star.

There's really not much else I can do to explain this contrast further if you still don't understand it by now.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

How does Triple H explain wrestling Curtis Axel then?

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Everyone likes to use the word buried nowadays.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> When a heel tells a babyface he isn't good enough to beat him,it is an insult.
> 
> When HHH does that,it becomes a burial


Triple H did not say that Bryan was not a good enough WRESTLER to beat Randy Orton. He said Bryan was not a big enough STAR to fight him. 

A). The main event on Sunday is Orton/Bryan, not Bryan/HHH. So why the fuck is he even talking about that match?

B). Calling your number 1 contender for the title a B+ player and "not a star" goes beyond heel heat. It is sabotaging and counter productive, and furthermore, proof that HHH isn't really trying to put Bryan over. Rather, give him the push the fans wanted, but bury him along the way so his popularity tanks and they then have an excuse to send him back down to the Intercontinental Title picture.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Would Triple H say those comments to John Cena? The answer is NO. Why? Because they know that would lower Cena's stock. Yet they have no problem lowering Bryan's stock, because we all know they think he's too small/doesn't have the look and this "push" is just a way to extinguish his popularity and send him back to the midcard.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you want to draw heat, say what Orton says. Talk about how Bryan may not be good enough to beat Orton, or that he may not have the ruthless aggression to succeed in Hell in a Cell. You don't fucking go out there and call the guy a jobber and say he is not a big enough star to fight Triple H. So the guy that is main eventing your next Pay-Per-View, for the company's top title, isn't even a big enough star to fight Triple H? So then why should fans order the show?
> 
> It was a stupid comment by a stupid, stupid man.




Uh no, he wouldn't say it to Cena because Cena is the biggest wrestling star of the past decade. Derp.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

It's amazing how much worked shooting they do during these angles.

Seems to me you'd get similar conversations backstage as to what you are seeing in the ring. HHH was spot on about RVD and everything. Popular, but never a face of the company.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Bryan is nothing but a midget farm animal


:tyson


:HHH2 gonna :HHH2

You know how it is.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Did most of you even watch The Attitude Era and The Rock's verbal burials?

Example: Didn't HHH get over despite Rock saying how they kept HHH down not because of politics but because he absolutely sucks?


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Uh no, he wouldn't say it to Cena because Cena is the biggest wrestling star of the past decade. Derp.


Exactly, because he is so over, they wouldn't say a comment like that about him due to the risk of lowering his stock.

Bryan doesn't have the popularity of Cena YET, but he was slowly getting there. If saying that comment lowers Cena's stock, what do you think it does to Bryan? It sure doesn't HELP him! You just don't say things like that about a babyface that you're trying to get over (supposedly).

If you beat it into the fans heads week in and week out that a guy is a prelim guy and not a star, how do you expect him to be a credible main eventer? It won't work, and the ratings/buy rates over the past two months reflect that. Bryan should be put over as a dangerous submission machine who will do everything in his power to prove that he is not the weak link. HHH/Orton should be saying "we know you are dangerous in this ring, but Sunday night at HIAC, we're going to prove that you aren't dangerous enough to beat the viper". Something like that is perfectly acceptable. But outright calling the guy a jobber or saying he isn't a star, or is too small/doesn't have the look, is fucking stupid and will result in lowered popularity for Bryan/an excuse for WWE to send him back to the midcard.


----------



## shought321

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

It's all well and good justifying this as a heel getting heat but at some point the fans are going to get sick of supporting this ugly midget with a horrible beard who isn't a star.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

You're the only one thinking this lowers Bryan's stock is why you're unable to convince anyone. Saying he isn't a star is the exact same as saying he's a B+ player and not an A+. Would he say it to Cena? No, because Cena is an established star while Bryan is only a rising one trying to establish himself at that level so it makes perfect sense for HHH to say it to Bryan, especially where its easy to see seeds being planted for a match between the two.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> You're the only one thinking this lowers Bryan's stock is why you're unable to convince anyone. Saying he isn't a star is the exact same as saying he's a B+ player and not an A+. Would he say it to Cena? No, because Cena is an established star while Bryan is only a rising one trying to establish himself at that level so it makes perfect sense for HHH to say it to Bryan, especially where its easy to see seeds being planted for a match between the two.


Bryan defeated John Cena CLEAN AS A SHEET on one of the biggest Pay-Per-Views of the year, I don't think he needs to be treated as a rising star anymore. There comes a time where you have to start taking a guy as a serious threat and WWE seems hell bent on NOT doing that with Bryan.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Winning matches gets nullified when you tell the fans week after week that the guy is a farm animal jobber who is not a big enough star to fight big bad Triple H.
> 
> Again, if the comment wasn't meant to lower Bryan's stock, how come NOBODY has said it to anybody the company actually likes? (Cena, Big Show, etc).


That's because saying it to Cena wouldn't make sense at all since Cena was the #1 star. But it would've made sense to have said it to Cena when he was still on the up. 

What you're saying would be true (and I'll admit that it was probably a burial) if HHH indeed never fights Bryan. But that hasn't happened yet so getting worked up about it is a little premature. 

Also, how is it "burial" when Bryan has already been booked to win the title twice? I saw this positively in the sense that since most faces are now in the double digits with their title reigns, it's just better for Bryan to have numbers on his side in the long run.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Did most of you even watch The Attitude Era and The Rock's verbal burials?


There were a lot of "shoot"-ish and "burial" type comments, but I don't think they ever had angles and promos based around guys not being draws or stars.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Bryan defeated John Cena CLEAN AS A SHEET on one of the biggest Pay-Per-Views of the year, I don't think he needs to be treated as a rising star anymore. There comes a time where you have to start taking a guy as a serious threat and WWE seems hell bent on NOT doing that with Bryan.


Yeah. But that's the whole storyline though. That's exactly what you're meant to believe.


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Exactly, because he is so over, they wouldn't say a comment like that about him due to the risk of lowering his stock.
> 
> Bryan doesn't have the popularity of Cena YET, but he was slowly getting there. If saying that comment lowers Cena's stock, what do you think it does to Bryan? It sure doesn't HELP him! You just don't say things like that about a babyface that you're trying to get over (supposedly).
> 
> If you beat it into the fans heads week in and week out that a guy is a prelim guy and not a star, how do you expect him to be a credible main eventer? It won't work, and the ratings/buy rates over the past two months reflect that. Bryan should be put over as a dangerous submission machine who will do everything in his power to prove that he is not the weak link. HHH/Orton should be saying "we know you are dangerous in this ring, but Sunday night at HIAC, we're going to prove that you aren't dangerous enough to beat the viper". Something like that is perfectly acceptable. But outright calling the guy a jobber or saying he isn't a star, or is too small/doesn't have the look, is fucking stupid and will result in lowered popularity for Bryan/an excuse for WWE to send him back to the midcard.


Cena's stock wouldn't be hurt by the comment at all because the amount of things Cena did over the years would prove it being false.


----------



## azhkz

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Triple H was just being a great heel that he is. His promo was interlinked with HBK's. If he had not said what he said then HBK would have had NO material to talk about in that segment.


----------



## H

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

HE'S A HEEL WHOSE GETTING HEEL HEAT.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



> As seen at the conclusion of Raw, Triple H took hold of the mic and ran Daniel Bryan down yet again in typical fashion, as he proclaimed that the 5’8″ grappler is not worthy of being “The Face of WWE.” The Chief Operating Officer’s remarks had a lot of people shaking their heads backstage since they feel he was burying him as a performer rather than knocking him in a villainous manner that would lead to Bryan gaining retribution.


I'll just leave this here.


----------



## hag

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Like stated, Triple H says this yet wrestled one of the most talent-less pieces of trash on the roster, Curtis Axel. (maybe a little far)

I don't know how I felt about his promo, I feel like he dragged Bryan name through the dirt a little too much. Also I was waiting on Shawn to but in and defend him big time, but that never really happened. Just sort of. I feel like that is all apart of Triple H's power trip to look so fucking good on Television.

I tell ya, I have never been more excited to get Vince McMahon back and regain some order. Next weeks Raw should be way good. I see Orton winning Sunday and Vince coming back and saying that Trips and Stephanie has taken this way too far.


----------



## Cliffy

Think it's a good time to resurrect the American Dragon. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Just another case of Triple H making himself look good at the expense of someone else.... And I'm a fan of the guy.

And I LOL'd when he said it. He just wrestled Curtis Axel a few months ago.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Stone Hot said:


> I thought it was very acceptable. People are taking what HHH said was to serious. He is a heel he is suppose to get you to hate him. He is doing his job and I love it good Job HHH. He didnt bury Bryan at all


:lmao how many times are HHH defenders gonna make up goofy excuses for him? He always breaks kayfabe to belittle someone just like how he said Bookers titles in WCW meant nothing, how RVD would never be anything more than a funny guy, how Edge never drew, tried to kill Punks momentum in 2011 with many statements to make him look bad, and many more. For a guy whos suppose to be helping make new stars hes completely failed to the highest degree of fail and actually done more to harm or hinder everyone's progress. 



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Using this logic,shouldn't someone start a thread praising HHH for actually calling Randy Orton as the "face of the company"?


Again HHH has somehow managed to make it all about him, it was him who choice Orton to be the champ and threatened to find a new champ. Yea thats a great way to make your champ look good fpalm



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Did most of you even watch The Attitude Era and The Rock's verbal burials?


Cant even compare the two because HHH has been in a position to decide who gets pushed for years. I cant wait until Bryan cools off and WWE throws him back to midcard so it can prove yet again WWE has never had intentions of tryna push Punk or Bryan but rather use there popularity to feed Cena and HHH.



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Example: Didn't HHH get over despite Rock saying how they kept HHH down not because of politics but because he absolutely sucks?


HHH was not taken seriously as champ in 99 because Austin constantly buried him, with Austin gone then HHH started to look real strong.



Ray Donovan said:


> Just another case of Triple H making himself look good at the expense of someone else.... And I'm a fan of the guy.


This, and then some.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

He said it so that when it comes time for him to step in the ring and fight Bryan it will be a pretty huge deal and bring everything full circle. A match between the two seems all but inevitable now.

It truly is incredible though, the amount of crying going on over this. The bad guy says he isn't going to fight the good guy because he's beneath him and isn't worthy. STOP THE PRESSES! WHAT A TERRIBLE THING TO SAY! WHAT A HORRIBLE HUMAN BEING!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

You can cry if he doesn't tap out to Bryan at WrestleMania but considering how the promo went that's exactly what's going to happen.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> Hunter cut a great promo tonight. Wrestlers normally cut the best promos when they believe what they're saying saying. Unfortunately, It was evident HHH believed every word of his promo. I think he thinks he's too big of a star to face Bryan at Mania.


:lol My new favourite thing on this forum. What an appropriate username for a post like that. You're living the gimmick #Mark, you're living the gimmick.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Starbuck said:


> He said it so that when it comes time for him to step in the ring and fight Bryan it will be a pretty huge deal and bring everything full circle. A match between the two seems all but inevitable now.
> 
> It truly is incredible though, the amount of crying going on over this. The bad guy says he isn't going to fight the good guy because he's beneath him and isn't worthy. STOP THE PRESSES! WHAT A TERRIBLE THING TO SAY! WHAT A HORRIBLE HUMAN BEING!


Big difference between being too cocky to fight someone and blatantly calling the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER for the WWE Title "not a star".


----------



## VILLAIN

*Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

During last night promo, Orton called Daniel Bryan an A+  /EndFeud. 
And an Orton face turn, nice.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



The Great Gatsby said:


> :lmao how many times are HHH defenders gonna make up goofy excuses for him? He always breaks kayfabe to belittle someone just like how he said Bookers titles in WCW meant nothing, how RVD would never be anything more than a funny guy, how Edge never drew, tried to kill Punks momentum in 2011 with many statements to make him look bad, and many more. For a guy whos suppose to be helping make new stars hes completely failed to the highest degree of fail and actually done more to harm or hinder everyone's progress.
> .


How has he done more harm? U do realize that this is going to lead to a match between DB/HHH and DB will go over right? I dont see how thats doing harm. HHH is doing is job right as a heel and your reply to me proves it. Your very angry at the guy and as well as u should be hes a heel.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

But Bryan isn't a star, not on the levels of Cena, Orton and HHH. He will be AFTER the program with HHH is done. So HHH was right.

Anyway, this is what heels do. You're acting as if HHH is the first heel to refuse to fight a face who he feels is beneath him. It's a lie to cover up his cowardice. Wrestling 101.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I wonder how many of these angry fans will make threads to praise HHH when he puts over Bryan clean. None. But they have all the time to analyse every line of Triple H's promo and theorize how it's a burial :lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

It was a shoot, 10 years ago, dbry would be on the under card, even if he was as over as he is right now.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I wonder how many of these angry fans will make threads to praise HHH when he puts over Bryan clean. None. But they have all the time to analyse every line of Triple H's promo and theorize how it's a burial :lmao


I wasn't here at the time, but did anyone make any threads praising HHH for putting over Brock most recently? And he didn't just put Brock over ... but it was massive considering Brock left him with his own sledgehammer over his chest in a proverbial death scene.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



YoungGun_UK said:


> You can cry if he doesn't tap out to Bryan at WrestleMania but considering how the promo went that's exactly what's going to happen.


:lmao

No chance in hell.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



ShiftyLWO said:


> It was a shoot, 10 years ago, dbry would be on the under card, even if he was as over as he is right now.


Yup. And a few years before, HHH was jobbing to the Warrior on a pedigree no-sell. 

Yup. Warrior "buried" HHH to the point where he was never able to recover. 

Oh wait.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GoToSl33p said:


> It seems as though Bryan and HHH will inevitably face each other either between now and Mania or at Mania.
> 
> I think people are jumping the gun here, and no I am happy for Bryan it has nothing to do with me being upset about Punk being over taken but I think we all need to step back and have a look at it all.
> 
> I just can't see them "changing the guard" like you's are suggesting. Bryan will very well fight HHH and may very well go over him, it will establish him as a main eventer for years to come, face of the company? maybe but I'm not so sure. I wasn't around these forums in 2011, but were people thinking the same thing during the Summer of Punk? I hope it works out right but I think everyone is jumping the gun here.


The big difference here is that HHH turned heel for the first time in more than 5 years to put over Bryan, whereas in 2011 he stayed face which did undermine Punk's momentum, because he was trying to get Punk booed. The entire storyline is about who's going to be the "face of the WWE", the only person that brought that up in 2011 was Punk himself. 

You'd be silly to think that this storyline isn't leading to a changing of the guard.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Ray Donovan said:


> :lmao
> 
> No chance in hell.


I'd agree with you 100% if it doesn't happen but to me its 'wrasslin' 101' 
_
"Im not facing you, your not on my level!_" > faces him and loses, respect earned.


----------



## H

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I can only imagine the meltdown if Trips pins Bryan.


----------



## chessarmy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Reaper Jones said:


> I wasn't here at the time, but did anyone make any threads praising HHH for putting over Brock most recently? And he didn't just put Brock over ... but it was massive considering Brock left him with his own sledgehammer over his chest in a proverbial death scene.


1. He inexplicably beat Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29

2. Go back and watch that Extreme Rules match, Heyman had to interfere about 30 times and Triple H was on offense for 3/4 of the match. It didn't even really feel like he put Lesnar over at all because HHH beat the fuck out of him the entire match.

And for those of you saying this will eventually lead to Bryan/HHH sometime down the road. There is no guarantee that we will see that match, and there sure as hell is no guarantee that Triple H will actually lay down for Bryan. In fact, if they decide to go that direction, I think there's a snowball's chance in hell that Bryan would go over.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*










DA GAWD doing what he does best. Every week there's a thread where the title is a quote from Trips with some asshurt posters talking about him trying to bury someone or their "momentum". Yes, he actually believes Bryan isn't a star and never will be, so he's wasting his time with him in this feud and will do something stupid like put him over. I can't with some of you.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

and he lost to Shelton Benjamin twice when he was the #1 heel of the company.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

he forgot to ask what his line was

/thread?


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

The "new kayfabe" hasn't drawn a dime and Bryan was far more over before this "new kayfabe" storyline even took place. So it's either ego-stroking or an utter failure of a storyline. Take your pick, both are shit. Barely different than Russo going on national television and saying "So now I'm supposed to be a chickenshit heel" to zero reaction.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Would Triple H say those comments to John Cena? The answer is NO. Why? Because they know that would lower Cena's stock. Yet they have no problem lowering Bryan's stock, because we all know they think he's too small/doesn't have the look and this "push" is just a way to extinguish his popularity and send him back to the midcard.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you want to draw heat, say what Orton says. Talk about how Bryan may not be good enough to beat Orton, or that he may not have the ruthless aggression to succeed in Hell in a Cell. You don't fucking go out there and call the guy a jobber and say he is not a big enough star to fight Triple H. So the guy that is main eventing your next Pay-Per-View, for the company's top title, isn't even a big enough star to fight Triple H? So then why should fans order the show?
> 
> It was a stupid comment by a stupid, stupid man.


:ti lowering Cena's stock is impossible. Talking about stupid comments ^


----------



## CMPunk1993

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

WIth that i know that the match of Triple H in WM XXX will be against DAniel Bryan


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Are.... are you..... okay?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

if what he said was true and he meant every word of it and it broke kayfabe...dont you think there would be a report of Vince being seriously fucking angry at him backstage for doing that to one of his top talents? Vince would be irate, because they can't afford stars to be buried at this point in the company, they're struggling as it is. It would make no sense for Triple H to legitimately mean what he said and actually say it on air because they're in no position to do that right now.


----------



## CMPunk1993

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

Randy Orton is a f*cking C xD


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

yeah i looked at Triple H's face when Orton messed up like that...wow, that was awkward.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

:ti 

what's my line rton2


----------



## Biast

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

100% sure Starbuck got yelled at by Evo to change the thread's name again! :lol

#rumours

#fight4power

#thetruth


----------



## VRsick

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I do not understand what everyone is bitching and moaning about. Beside the fact that he is right about daniel bryan, he is just doing whatever he can to get heat. Before he started trashing bryan, he was still getting cheers when he came out.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Bryan missed a perfect opportunity to continue the theme of his match with Cena and retort with I'm not a star I'm a wrestler. And all would be right with the world.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

He said the right thing, Bryan is not a star


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Stone Hot said:


> How has he done more harm? U do realize that this is going to lead to a match between DB/HHH and DB will go over right? I dont see how thats doing harm. HHH is doing is job right as a heel and your reply to me proves it. Your very angry at the guy and as well as u should be hes a heel.


There is no point for me to even give examples because HHH fans will continue to make excuses that make no sense. Just like Punk WWE will use Bryan momentum to get more attention on guys they want to push them shove them back into 2nd or 3rd fiddle. HHH is such a great heel yet what stars has he helped really make post Attitude Era? He helped put Orton/Batista over but always kept there star on a leach while he continued to overshadow them. HHH has done a terrible job at running WWE


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

^^^^ You'd be 100% wrong then .



THANOS said:


> The big difference here is that HHH turned heel for the first time in more than 5 years to put over Bryan, whereas in 2011 he stayed face which did undermine Punk's momentum, because he was trying to get Punk booed. The entire storyline is about who's going to be the "face of the WWE", the only person that brought that up in 2011 was Punk himself.
> 
> You'd be silly to think that this storyline isn't leading to a changing of the guard.


That's probably the biggest issue with this storyline, it's that they have to go all out at the end of it if it's going to come full circle. If the whole thing has been about Bryan not being the face of the company etc, then at the end he has to become what they said he wouldn't. Obviously him winning the title and beating HHH will be a huge rub and put over and he'll be a made man after that but if they want to do this right, have Bryan become face of the company and either restrict Cena's role or turn him heel so Bryan can run unopposed as the top face. If that wasn't the end goal of this from the beginning then they should have never brought it up to begin with.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> 1. He inexplicably beat Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29
> 
> 2. Go back and watch that Extreme Rules match, Heyman had to interfere about 30 times and Triple H was on offense for 3/4 of the match. It didn't even really feel like he put Lesnar over at all because HHH beat the fuck out of him the entire match.
> 
> And for those of you saying this will eventually lead to Bryan/HHH sometime down the road. There is no guarantee that we will see that match, and there sure as hell is no guarantee that Triple H will actually lay down for Bryan. In fact, if they decide to go that direction, I think there's a snowball's chance in hell that Bryan would go over.


1. Lesnar beat him in a 2 out of 3 feud. 
2. Heels cheat. They rarely win clean. Wrestling 101. If anything, HHH looked weaker because they booked Lesnar to have an "injury" early which "slowed him down". If HHH is _always_ all about just making himself look strong, then why didn't he just book himself to win (period). Why give Brock 2 out of 3? People don't remember what happens in a match more than they remember who won. 

Too many assumptions and conjecture. I wouldn't mind revisiting this when the entire storyline is said and done, with all the matches/feuds settled before I go that far.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Winning matches gets nullified when you tell the fans week after week that the guy is a farm animal jobber who is not a big enough star to fight big bad Triple H.
> 
> Again, if the comment wasn't meant to lower Bryan's stock, how come NOBODY has said it to anybody the company actually likes? (Cena, Big Show, etc).


Bryan is over as fuck. Him telling him that "week after week" just helps Bryan and himself because he looks like a massive dick oppressing the guy everyone loves. No ones believing what Trips is saying.

:ti @ "everyone likes." He doesn't say that about Cena and Show because they have the "look" of stars. Are you serious right now?


----------



## Biast

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*










Only top stars... Yeah, right!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



> 1. Lesnar beat him in a 2 out of 3 feud.


No one cares about some filler ppv. Brock lost on the biggest stage and that matters.


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



wrestlinggameguy said:


> He said the right thing, Bryan is not a star


Says who, you? Had Punk, Bryan, Orton, Batista, Edge, Y2J, tons of other top guys had the massive push HHH has gotten they all wouldve easily been far bigger. Like Cornette said with the push HHH has gotten he shouldve easily surpassed Hogan and Austin.



abrown0718 said:


> Bryan is over as fuck. Him telling him that "week after week" just helps Bryan and himself because he looks like a massive dick oppressing the guy everyone loves. No ones believing what Trips is saying.


Cant wait until Bryan gets less and less cheers and then WWE pushes him back down the card so it will be proven once again, just like with Punk, that HHH buries everyone. The storyline has done nothing to help Bryan imo, theyve only tried to divert the attention onto Show,HHH, and now HBK when it all should be on Bryan.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Nobody sees Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan coming? Are you that dense?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I got it. He's burying Bryan extra hard because he doesn't have to rely on him anymore. The real FOTC is back :cena5


:ti


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



checkcola said:


> No one cares about some filler ppv. Brock lost on the biggest stage and that matters.


Don't get me wrong here. I'm not blindly defending HHH because I'm aware of the rumblings around him burying stars and wanting to get himself over. 

But wanting to get over can be said about almost every ambitious wrestler that ever existed including Hogan, Warrior, Punk, Cena to name a few. 

That said, for me, the entire feud mattered as a whole. In the end, Brock is still the beast and a major draw. 

It's also commonly believed that HHH works with the guy who is the star. Therefore, him saying that Bryan is not a star and then not wanting to work with someone who is not a star is surprisingly intelligent writing on their part. 

Finally. HHH's overall WM record is 8 wins and 9 losses. That to me doesn't indicate someone who's as overtly selfish as he's made out to be.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Was watching the U-18 World Cup between Nigeria-Sweden. Couldnt help lauging at the "Yes!" chant Nigeria is doing. Pointing to the sky and all. They even have "Yes! Yes!" printed on their banners.

D-BRYAN BRINGING IT GLOBALLY! 

Triple H needs to do whats best for business and bring the B+ to Nigeria!

A bit of it can be seen at 1:40. Seems to be their thing for the World Cup.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

He fucked his line up, he was supposed to say "B+", but got confused because the term "A+" was said a few times.

It was really awkward though. Huge slip up considering the storyline. That'd almost be as bad as Punk telling his opponent that he was the best in the world.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Clearly he fucked up on the mic


----------



## RenegadexParagon

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> HE'S A HEEL WHOSE GETTING HEEL HEAT.


Wrong, you see, because it's HHH, it must be a burial and must be overanalyzed. :lol

HHH working you marks so hard. :lmao


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



DDMac said:


> Nobody sees Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan coming? Are you that dense?


I see "Stone Cold" Big Show/Triple H coming


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



checkcola said:


> No one cares about some filler ppv. Brock lost on the biggest stage and that matters.


True, on top of that why would WWE wait until both Rock and Brock lost and had several PPV matches to put them together? That significantly killed the importance of there match. Then again HHH/Vince ego cant allow two part timers to shatter all records. Its obvious it was done deliberately insure there match doesnt do peak business 



DDMac said:


> Nobody sees Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan coming? Are you that dense?


Somebody please tell me why HHH even comes back to hog the spotlight? Couldnt a full time guy use the massive rub of facing Taker both those Manias HHH did? Coudlnt they use the rub from all those pointless matches HHH had with Brock? HHH always inserts himself into storylines for no reason other than to feed his ego. Then WWE wonders why there arent new stars :lol 



Reaper Jones said:


> Finally. HHH's overall WM record is 8 wins and 9 losses. That to me doesn't indicate someone who's as overtly selfish as he's made out to be.


HHH kept himself in the spot just so he can say he was "the guy" and helped make guys stars which is exactly what he said in his feud w. Shemus for Mania. HHH doent need to win but him hogging the spotlight is pathetic specially when WWE is in such need of new stars.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

Then why did he wrestle CM Punk?


----------



## Stad

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

Orton was horrible last night.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



The Great Gatsby said:


> Somebody please tell me why HHH even comes back to hog the spotlight? Couldnt a full time guy use the massive rub of facing Taker both those Manias HHH did? Coudlnt they use the rub from all those pointless matches HHH had with Brock? HHH always inserts himself into storylines for no reason other than to feed his ego. Then WWE wonders why there arent new stars :lol


Heyman has already stated that Lesnar has no interest in wrestling anyone that's not a star. Big matches only.

And why would Taker want to face someone who's not a star either? You think Taker with all of his fucking clout is gonna wrestle some no name and not be featured in one of the marquee matches on the card? And let's not even get into buyrates and shit of the sort that needs to be taken into account when booking matches. Enough.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I can just envision Brie and Bryan hanging out in Stephanie's office with Triple H there, just the four of them. Rumors are that the Bellas are highly thought of backstage and they're favorites of management..And everyone loves Bryan in the back, they said awhile back that you'd want a thousand Danielsons on your roster and the company would be golden. So I bet the four of them hang out because since Bryan is in the temporary Cena role, he would have had to hang out with the McMahons alot for the storyline builds and whatnot. I bet they're even invited to their wedding.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

This is the same HHH who once told John Cena he wasn't in his league, and was already at a huge disadvantage because he couldn't wrestle, leading into their match at Mania? HHH always talks like this, and pending the opposition goes over, it only helps his opponents.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



The Great Gatsby said:


> HHH kept himself in the spot just so he can say he was "the guy" and helped make guys stars which is exactly what he said in his feud w. Shemus for Mania. HHH doent need to win but him hogging the spotlight is pathetic specially when WWE is in such need of new stars.


Because like it or not, the roster has less star power without HHH than it does with him on it.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

This isn't a big of a deal, because I do think that Bryan will ultimately get his comeuppance. The remarks seemed like a blatant set-up for that.

However, there is an argument to be made that it may be better to sell your top star on his biggest strengths, rather than constantly undermining them.


What if throughout history, it was like:

"Hogan - You do the same three, basic, moves that ten year olds learn on their first day of wrestling training. You're balding, and no one takes you seriously as a superhero. Only kids would care about your promos, which sound like the basis for an after-school PSA announcement. You look like a steroi-er, vitamined up freak, and Billy Graham did your act better first."

"Ultimate Warrior - No one understands what the fuck you're saying, and you're incapable of participating in a match longer than three minutes, unless you're completely carried to it. Your body looks like it might explode from underneath itself, if you don't get winded on the way to the ring first. You are exactly why the entire world thinks that wrestling is a completely joke. Just a bunch of roided up freaks shouting out nonsense amongst themselves. Oh, and you think you're worth $550,000 an appearance? Ha. FUCK OFF."

"Bret Hart - You're a bore, who can't talk, and who we had to go to because everyone else fucking left...even though they were jokes too. You're also the world's biggest pain in the ass with your self-markdom. What's startling aren't your wrestling skills, but the fact that you haven't tatt'ed yourself with a commemoration of your title dates. Oh, and nobody fucking tunes in to watch mat wrestling."

"Diesel - You have the size, but nothing else. My grandpa moves faster than you, and your only watchable matches are those which are carried by guys named Shawn and Bret. We're fucked."

"Shawn Michaels - You're too small for anyone to buy you beating monsters like Vader convincingly. You're also a total, immature, coked-up jackass, whose gimmick only appeals to girls and gays. Is that why Vince loves you so? You're bad for locker-room morale, and it is completely reckless to have you as the face of the company."

"Triple H - You're a third-wheel kind of guy, who has to latch on to other stars for success. No one wants to see you on your own, which is why people tuned out during your fifteen minute long masturbation ceremonies. Your matches are also boring. We want to see heels intimidate and be exciting and bad-ass in the ring. Not put us to sleep with slow, plodding, matches as if you're this generation's Bob Backlund, without the wrestling skill."

"CM Punk (a lot of this was already done to Punk) - You look like a guy washing dishes at my local restaurant. Did you ever think that you toiled around for years for a _reason_? You're not a star, have never been a star, and to top it off, you're a whiny douchebag, who only attracts other whiny douchebags. Not good for ratings. Your kicks look like shit, by the way."


What purpose would that serve, if every week it was some variation of that? Is the storyline really better than selling your star on his biggest strengths?

At least with Austin, the things that were being said, just made him seem like a cool hell-raiser.

It doesn't make anyone a GOAT heel just to say blurred line shit, that anyone on this board could say. What Heyman did? That was a GOAT type of promo.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

ha ha I laughed at the comment above when someone said that "Heyman said that Lesnar will only wrestle stars" well, there was a rumor last month of next summer having the Beast versus the Beard..Guess management thinks of Bryan as a star...Just a rumor but Meltzer said it was talked about.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> It's also commonly believed that HHH works with the guy who is the star. Therefore, him saying that Bryan is not a star and then not wanting to work with someone who is not a star is surprisingly intelligent writing on their part.


He knows exactly what he's doing when he says things like that because it works without fail every single time. He knows what certain people think about him and he plays it to perfection. I only work with stars? That was absolutely intended for the smark/internet audience who think he only works with stars lol and just look at the uproar. The beauty of this character is in the subtlety and HHH's ability to use the perception of him to its full advantage. WWE don't often produce characters with depth but they've got it spot on with this one imo. The interviews with Cole on dot com just add another layer to the whole thing.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ You'd be 100% wrong then .
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the biggest issue with this storyline, it's that they have to go all out at the end of it if it's going to come full circle. If the whole thing has been about Bryan not being the face of the company etc, then at the end he has to become what they said he wouldn't. Obviously him winning the title and beating HHH will be a huge rub and put over and he'll be a made man after that but if they want to do this right, have Bryan become face of the company and either restrict Cena's role or turn him heel so Bryan can run unopposed as the top face. If that wasn't the end goal of this from the beginning then they should have never brought it up to begin with.


I agreed completely. If this storyline isn't leading to Bryan surmounting HHH to become the new face of the company, while John Cena turns heel at Mania, then the entire thing was indeed pointless. With all the new stars they are creating in the Rhodes brothers, Big E, Big Show's recent emergence, reports about a potential Sandow face run with the world title, Sheamus returning soon, and CM Punk still hanging around, WWE is in their best position to turn Cena heel, and hopefully they take advantage of that,


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



DDMac said:


> Heyman has already stated that Lesnar has no interest in wrestling anyone that's not a star. Big matches only.
> 
> And why would Taker want to face someone who's not a star either? You think Taker with all of his fucking clout is gonna wrestle some no name and not be featured in one of the marquee matches on the card? And let's not even get into buyrates and shit of the sort that needs to be taken into account when booking matches. Enough.


Brock wrestled Triple H 3 times in a row. Once was plenty. There was no reason for Hunter to be in 2 additional money spots or for him to have even gotten a win in the 2nd match.

HHH wrestled Taker twice in a row at Mania. Again, once was plenty. 

Why is Triple H even implemented in this storyline with Bryan to begin with when they had nothing to do with each other before? There was no clamoring for Triple H to interact with Bryan at all prior to any of the Summerslam stuff. There was no real reason why he should be given the final opponent spot versus Bryan. But instead he gets another money spot and gets placed in the Cena/Bryan feud just cause.

HHH is a deflating the product with his presence because he needs to be "built for 6-10 months for that one match that'll do average PPV buys" which involves him having to take a ton of television focus off of others and results in a flat tire product that we have now.


----------



## BoothBayBruce

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

BUT HE'S THE VIPER!!!!!!!!!! HE WAS IN THAT OTHER PLACE THAT ONLY ORTON CAN GO TO!!!!!!! A+++++++++++++ :shaq


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Big difference between being too cocky to fight someone and blatantly calling the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER for the WWE Title "not a star".


Seriously if you say that to the current stars than how do you expect them to draw money when you yourself make your stars look bad. It's like he's telling people not to buy the PPV because he's not a good enough star. Man I have lost faith in HHH ever since he booked himself over Punk and then made him apologize :no:


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

i wonder who the people that were shaking their heads backstage were.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

Voices in his head said that


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*

do you think Orton was told to hold back and basically not be a factor?..because it was the HBK/HHH/Bryan show through most of that segment.


----------



## HBK4LIFE

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

I think he did to draw heat from the crowd, and help hype the PPV.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*

is it safe to say that Orton is winning by interference of some sort? because the HHH/Bryan feud is just starting to get hot, he's aligned with Big Show officially now, and so they're both feuding with HHH at the moment, so Bryan can't be champion during this juncture can he? it would be more effective if he loses by screw job then has to go through more hoops like winning the Rumble...or i guess they could make him champion then have him eventually beat Triple H....i dont know what they'll do


----------



## BoothBayBruce

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*



markedfordeath said:


> do you think Orton was told to hold back and basically not be a factor?..because it was the HBK/HHH/Bryan show through most of that segment.


and orton killed the whole vibe of it just when it was getting really good and intense between HHH/HBK. as per usual orton out of nowhere "you cant beat me" just shut the fuck up and let the people who know how to remember their lines do their thing.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



LilOlMe said:


> "Triple H - You slept your way to the top and only made it because you have muscles, your wife is stupid and so is your father in law, you're outdated and don't know what the fans want. We're going to make fun of your nose and your heel voice every chance we get too. Oh and yeah, we're going to have THE UNDERTAKER tell everybody that your best friend Shawn Michaels is better than you."


Yeah, sounds about right. Let's not act like HHH hasn't had shoot comments made towards him before. More than once it's been said on air that his marriage is the reason for his success, most recently by Edge a few weeks ago yet not a single person bats an eye. Not Meltzer, not Keller, not one poster on this forum. Nobody did because apparently it's OK for things like that to be said about him. God forbid he's the one doing the talking though. Yeah, that's where everything becomes an issue, a burial or a shoot. 

Jesus Christ some of you take this shit WAY too seriously. If Bryan doesn't prove him wrong in the end, bitch to your hearts content. The hypocrisy is kind of ridiculous though, actually it's funny more than anything else. As soon as the words were out of his mouth I knew people were going to lose their shit. Low and behold I come on here and I'm not disappointed. It has made for a comical evening though so at least there's that.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Every time I hear the two of them go at it, I can't help but think back to Bryan's indy buzz and someone mentioning it to Triple H. Trips responded by laughing at people calling a guy who wrestles in high school gyms the best in the world.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Starbuck said:


> He knows exactly what he's doing when he says things like that because it works without fail every single time. He knows what certain people think about him and he plays it to perfection. I only work with stars? That was absolutely intended for the smark/internet audience who think he only works with stars lol and just look at the uproar. The beauty of this character is in the subtlety and HHH's ability to use the perception of him to its full advantage. WWE don't often produce characters with depth but they've got it spot on with this one imo. The interviews with Cole on dot com just add another layer to the whole thing.


And him "getting that smark heat/gotta work 'em" hasn't resulted in any money coming in. So it's a failure. The heat isn't that a person wants to buy a ticket and watch Triple H get his comeuppance, it's more of a groan and a loss of connection because you don't really care to see Bryan win or lose the title since it doesn't matter. It's a malaise of disconnecting the audience.

Sure it tickles some people's funny bone and makes them point and say that "haha, you're getting worked" but it's not translating to anything tangible.


----------



## Burzo

*Re: Randy Orton admitted Bryan was an A+*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Voices in his head said that


:Lmao

Probably


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Would Triple H say those comments to John Cena? The answer is NO. Why? Because they know that would lower Cena's stock. Yet they have no problem lowering Bryan's stock, because we all know they think he's too small/doesn't have the look and this "push" is just a way to extinguish his popularity and send him back to the midcard.


This is a bad example. Why would HHH say such a thing to Cena in the first place when not only Cena >> HHH on the todem pole but also when those two have already battled in the past, so such a comment wouldn't have made any sense in the slightest if it was directed to Cena. HHH telling Bryan that he only wrestle stars was a great way to gain heat, thats it.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> I agreed completely. If this storyline isn't leading to Bryan surmounting HHH to become the new face of the company, while John Cena turns heel at Mania, then the entire thing was indeed pointless. With all the new stars they are creating in the Rhodes brothers, Big E, Big Show's recent emergence, reports about a potential Sandow face run with the world title, Sheamus returning soon, and CM Punk still hanging around, WWE is in their best position to turn Cena heel, and hopefully they take advantage of that,


Well I wouldn't say it was completely pointless because as a fan, it has made for some awesome TV and my all time favourite turned heel out of it lol. In that respect I can't really complain. In terms of doing the right thing though, yes, if they aren't going to have Bryan do what HHH says he can't then there was no point in brining that particular part of the story up to begin with.


----------



## Biast

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H essentially disrespected Orton too. If Triple H is so good that he cannot wrestle Bryan, what does that say about Orton if he is willing to wrestle him.

Burying 'em all. :trips


----------



## The Great Gatsby

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



DDMac said:


> Heyman has already stated that Lesnar has no interest in wrestling anyone that's not a star. Big matches only.


So why would HHH book himself to have 3 pointless matches with Brock when Punk shouldve been next in line to face Brock after Cena? Once again HHH puts his ego ahead of giving another guy a spot to shine. 



THANOS said:


> This is the same HHH who once told John Cena he wasn't in his league, and was already at a huge disadvantage because he couldn't wrestle, leading into their match at Mania? HHH always talks like this, and pending the opposition goes over, it only helps his opponents.


Ill give you Cena but there have been many more he talked down to then went behind there back to make sure they dont get a push so he can be validated. Rigged much? 



Reaper Jones said:


> Because like it or not, the roster has less star power without HHH than it does with him on it.


Thats good, that means guys have room to grow and become stars. How can anyone reach the top with HHH coming back to face the likes of Taker, Brock, and Austin or Rock if they come back? Even guys HHH is supposedly high on dont get a massive push :lol


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena turning heel hopefully doesn't lead to cheers lol But seriously, I brought this up in a thread, but didn't the Cena video package seem like a tribute video? it documented his whole WWE career, it just seemed like they were saying "thank you" for the being the face, and now they'll change things up. It was just too random and over the top if it was just a return hyping package. Also, they gave Bryan the heroic camera shot after his match Monday, showing him on the ropes with the Yes chanting behind him....i mean come on, they're trying to establish him as the total hero for a reason.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



The Great Gatsby said:


> There is no point for me to even give examples because HHH fans will continue to make excuses that make no sense. Just like Punk WWE will use Bryan momentum to get more attention on guys they want to push them shove them back into 2nd or 3rd fiddle. HHH is such a great heel yet what stars has he helped really make post Attitude Era? He helped put Orton/Batista over but always kept there star on a leach while he continued to overshadow them. HHH has done a terrible job at running WWE


Its ok. Its obvious your hate for HHH, is making u blind and not seeing that whats HHH is doing is best for buissness I understand. I wont run my reasons by you any more cuz the hate in you for HHH is just to strong to see the bigger picture


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I understand those on HHH's side of things because he is indeed being a textbook heel in a textbook angle, but he is doing it so well that it is making a mark out of some so called smarks.

And I also understand those against HHH's side of things. Because. let's face it, HHH, doesn't have a spotless record. People remember Jericho, people remember Booker T, and most recently, people remember CM Punk. There is a solid base from where skepticism springs from. HHH derailing Bryan's push is absolutely a plausibility, given the fates of Jericho, Booker, and CM Punk.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



The Great Gatsby said:


> So why would HHH book himself to have 3 pointless matches with Brock when Punk shouldve been next in line to face Brock after Cena? Once again HHH puts his ego ahead of giving another guy a spot to shine.


To be honest Triple H vs Brock Lesnar was always a dream match for many people back in 2003-2004 when HHH dominated RAW and Brock dominated Smackdown. So their SummerSlam 2012 match was right, however the 2 matches that followed was unnecessary.

Also Punk was in the middle of a heel run and was already set to face the Rock at the Royal Rumble when HHH vs Brock occurred, so how could Brock vs Punk have happen in 2012.


----------



## CMPunk1993

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

CM Punk with the WWE championship is the best of business


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> And him "getting that smark heat/gotta work 'em" hasn't resulted in any money coming in. So it's a failure. The heat isn't that a person wants to buy a ticket and watch Triple H get his comeuppance, it's more of a groan and a loss of connection because you don't really care to see Bryan win or lose the title since it doesn't matter. It's a malaise of disconnecting the audience.
> 
> Sure it tickles some people's funny bone and makes them point and say that "haha, you're getting worked" but it's not translating to anything tangible.


How is it a failure when he hasn't even had a match yet? When HHH is the one in the ring and he's the one people are paying to see get beat, then you can make that call but you can't when he's not even having matches. Besides, the smark heat or whatever you want to call it isn't going to be a money maker any ways because everybody in that particular market streams. They don't make money off smarks to begin with and no matter what he says the vast majority of smarks aren't going to part with their money so it's a moot point.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Starbuck said:


> Yeah, sounds about right. Let's not act like HHH hasn't had shoot comments made towards him before. More than once it's been said on air that his marriage is the reason for his success, most recently by Edge a few weeks ago yet not a single person bats an eye. Not Meltzer, not Keller, not one poster on this forum. Nobody did because apparently it's OK for things like that to be said about him. God forbid he's the one doing the talking though. Yeah, that's where everything becomes an issue, a burial or a shoot.
> 
> Jesus Christ some of you take this shit WAY too seriously. If Bryan doesn't prove him wrong in the end, bitch to your hearts content. The hypocrisy is kind of ridiculous though, actually it's funny more than anything else. As soon as the words were out of his mouth I knew people were going to lose their shit. Low and behold I come on here and I'm not disappointed. It has made for a comical evening though so at least there's that.


First, I said that this line doesn't seem like a big deal, because it's so obviously OTT, that it will be used for Bryan to prove "hey, I am a big star."

If HHH was a rising star, and week in and week out, the show was continuously pointing out his negative attributes, yes, he'd be in the same boat. That's not what happened to him, though, was it? He was made to look strong.

Yes, Edge made a comment about HHH's marriage, while HHH made a comment about Edge not drawing. They both made personal shots, and both have quite illustrious careers behind them. It was basically two guys on almost equal footing, shooting on each other. Neither one of them are rising stars who need to be sold to the audience, by the way.

Triple H is in a unique position. Behind the scenes, his job is to get stars over and build them up. Throughout history, this was done in a certain way, that has proven to work. Bret's a mat wrestler. That's the main selling point with him. I wrote how it could be seen in a negative way, but instead they made that his entire gimmick, and made it a positive thing.

Being that Triple H isn't just a heel, but is also someone who is in a lot of control behind the scenes, the things he says are going to be looked at through that prism. Things are going to be looked at through that business-sense lens, rather than just a performance lens. There are a lot of positives that come along with that position, but also some things that his fans might consider a negative. It can't be expected for that not to come with the territory. And why shouldn't it? Vince gets questioned about the things he does as far as running the business, _all_ of the time.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think the problem is, yeah it was a good way to get HHH over as a heel, but there's that little bit in the back of our minds thinking "That's exactly what you think now".


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It seems people backstage weren't particular high on HHH's comments last night as well.



> As seen at the conclusion of Raw, Triple H took hold of the mic and ran Daniel Bryan down yet again in typical fashion, as he proclaimed that the 5'8" grappler is not worthy of being "The Face of WWE." The Chief Operating Officer's remarks had a lot of people shaking their heads backstage since they feel he was burying him as a performer rather than knocking him in a villainous manner that would lead to Bryan gaining retribution.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


Interesting that people backstage have the same opinion as many on here.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It had to be a way to get heat, there is no way that Triple H would risk this shit, they're on the brink of something amazing with Bryan, and they could not ruin that....or else H should fucking be fired because seriously, everyone else is light years away from where Bryan could be real soon and if they damage it, there is no coming back for the fan base.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I have to admit it's annoying that Big Show of all people gets to play the rebellious face character in this storyline while Bryan's still the smiling geek. He should be the one turning up the serious-ness, helping the Rhodes brothers win, etc as right now he's sort of stuck in limbo fighting the Shield every week and in a near heat-less feud with Orton. Maybe they'll pull the trigger on him down the road, maybe they'll amp the storyline on his side up a few notches but that'd mean I'd have to put faith in the writers and I'm not quite sure I can do that yet.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



LilOlMe said:


> First, I said that this line doesn't seem like a big deal, because it's so obviously OTT, that it will be used for Bryan to prove "hey, I am a big star."
> 
> If HHH was a rising star, and week in and week out, the show was continuously pointing out his negative attributes, yes, he'd be in the same boat. That's not what happened to him, though, was it? He was made to look strong.
> 
> Yes, Edge made a comment about HHH's marriage, while HHH made a comment about Edge not drawing. They both made personal shots, and both have quite illustrious careers behind them. It was basically two guys on almost equal footing, shooting on each other. Neither one of them are rising stars who need to be sold to the audience, by the way.
> 
> Triple H is in a unique position. Behind the scenes, his job is to get stars over and build them up. Throughout history, this was done in a certain way, that has proven to work. Bret's a mat wrestler. That's the main selling point with him. I wrote how it could be seen in a negative way, but instead they made that his entire gimmick, and made it a positive thing.
> 
> Being that Triple H isn't just a heel, but is also someone who is in a lot of control behind the scenes, *the things he says are going to be looked at through that prism. Things are going to be looked at through that business-sense lens, rather than just a performance lens.* There are a lot of positives that come along with that position, but also some things that his fans might consider a negative. It can't be expected for that not to come with the territory. And why shouldn't it? Vince gets questioned about the things he does as far as running the business, _all_ of the time.


Really? That's screwed up logic if I ever saw it. When he's on TV, he's playing a character. Why is that so hard to understand for so many people? Why would anybody in their right mind take something that Triple H says on TV to mean what Paul Levesque truly thinks in reality? When Hunter says Suck It to the fat guy in the front row Paul isn't thinking great this guy's about to get on his knees for me. Vince has been questioned for his actual business decisions. Nobody questions what Mr. McMahon the character has said because we all know he's a _character_. If you want to question Paul Levesque's business decisions then question his actual business decisions. What he says as Triple H has nothing to do with anything. The fact that so many people are blurring the lines and can't distinguish between the two is a combination of stupidity to put it simply mixed with a lifetime's worth of internet slander/gossip/rumours and HHH's own ability to use all that and play it to perfection. Yes, there's probably some truth peppered in along the way and that's what makes it interesting and fun but using a TV character to ascertain or explain the motives of a real life person is beyond silly.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

You know what I hope HHH just buires the crap out of DB now just to see all you haters whine and cry


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> Cena turning heel hopefully doesn't lead to cheers lol But seriously, I brought this up in a thread, but didn't the Cena video package seem like a tribute video? it documented his whole WWE career, it just seemed like they were saying "thank you" for the being the face, and now they'll change things up. It was just too random and over the top if it was just a return hyping package. Also, they gave Bryan the heroic camera shot after his match Monday, showing him on the ropes with the Yes chanting behind him....i mean come on, they're trying to establish him as the total hero for a reason.


Put it this way, Cena gets 50/50 reactions currently as a face right? This is an unacceptable reaction for a top guy to get, but a 50/50 flipped reaction as a heel is perfectly fine because at least he's still getting booed. It's ok for a heel to get cheered partially but a face should never be booed as relentlessly as Cena is.

I definitely agree, Cena will either be getting a reduced role post mania or turning heel once and for all, while Bryan becomes the new man in town.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



LilOlMe said:


> First, I said that this line doesn't seem like a big deal, because it's so obviously OTT, that it will be used for Bryan to prove "hey, I am a big star."
> 
> if HHH was a rising star, and week in and week out, the show was continuously pointing out his negative attributes, yes, he'd be in the same boat. *That's not what happened to him, though, was it? He was made to look strong.*


Yeah right  , like this -

see 5:40 - end





You're wrong in any case, Bryan's talent was never questioned by HHH at any point. He even said Bryan earned every title he has won so far including the two wwe title wins. Bryan is booked strong every week, Main eventing and pinning guys clean and whatnot. Its not like HHH taking the ultimate ass whopping from austin every week despite being the freshly crowned champion.




> Being that Triple H isn't just a heel, but is also someone who is in a lot of control behind the scenes, the things he says are going to be looked at through that prism. Things are going to be looked at through that business-sense lens, rather than just a performance lens.


Looked at that way by who exactly? casuals don't give a shit. Smark perspective has always been a non-issue with WWE.




THANOS said:


> It seems people backstage weren't particular high on HHH's comments last night as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that people backstage have the same opinion as many on here.


Just posted about this in RAW thread, 



Bfo4jd said:


> How was he burying him as a performer? HHH said nothing about Bryan's talent, heck even said he earned the title wins and can be wwe champion. The story is that he can't be a top act for the company. Ofcourse bryan will prove him wrong at the end.


I'm very skeptical of the report though, most wrestling writers at the moment are critical of this angle, this could be a fake report made up just to grab attention and website clicks, since this is exact backstage reaction IWC would want.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



> Terri Bey ‏@GioPontiFan
> @EdgeRatedR Hey. What do you think of @TripleH 's dumbass promo about you & others on Raw, implying you weren't a big star? #uttercrap





> Adam (Edge) Copeland ‏@EdgeRatedR
> I think everyone forgets it's entertainment. Santa isn't real either. Or the Easter Bunny(I think, rabbits are sneaky) @GioPontiFan @TripleH





> Michael J Sampson ‏@WWEDocSampson
> @EdgeRatedR @GioPontiFan @TripleH pic.twitter.com/bmfctQdKm3


:HHH2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Edge sticking up for Hunter (a bit indirectly, but still...) is best for business.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> :HHH2


:lol :clap beautiful.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Next week Trips gonna put over Edge as the GOAT.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



chessarmy said:


> Would Triple H say those comments to John Cena? The answer is NO. Why? Because they know that would lower Cena's stock. Yet they have no problem lowering Bryan's stock, because we all know they think he's too small/doesn't have the look and this "push" is just a way to extinguish his popularity and send him back to the midcard.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you want to draw heat, say what Orton says. Talk about how Bryan may not be good enough to beat Orton, or that he may not have the ruthless aggression to succeed in Hell in a Cell. You don't fucking go out there and call the guy a jobber and say he is not a big enough star to fight Triple H. So the guy that is main eventing your next Pay-Per-View, for the company's top title, isn't even a big enough star to fight Triple H? So then why should fans order the show?
> 
> It was a stupid comment by a stupid, stupid man.



what the fuck? Would he say those things to Cena? The difference between Cena and D-Bry is that Cena is THE FACE, THE GUY, THE COMPANY. Of course Triple H isn't going to say those things to an ESTABLISHED babyface.

The idea is to have Triple H and the Corporation "bury" (you fucking people, he isn't burying anyone) an up-and-comer, make him look like he isnt worthy, and then have him eventually defeat the evil corporate machine. Where were you people crying about Vince burying Austin in the AE?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

See even Edge knows not to get worked up


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I honestly can't believe that it seems to still be real to so many.. (dammit!) :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It just seems far fetched that Triple H would want to bury him. I mean Bryan is like the model employee. Does everything he's told, and I highly doubt Cena, Punk, Regal or even Michaels would allow his success to be derailed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think it's funny that people are saying HHH is "burying" Bryan. If he wanted Bryan buried, he would have him fucking buried. Instead, Stephanie, Vince and HHH (ie: the fucking decision makers) have enough confidence in a guy like Bryan to be one of the guys to carry this company forward for the foreseeable future by just putting him in this angle as the main player...

If you think that's being "buried" you should probably stop watching.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

That's entertainment! Why cant we just have Bryan/Orton without the need of talking about his size and how he's just a B+ player. If so why is he maineventing every PPV since SS? Seriously come up with something fresh and new. If HHH keeps telling people that he's just a B+ player how do you expect people to take Bryan seriously. He's not gonna draw money if you keep bringing this shit up.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

he must be drawing money if they keep him around like that. They have the numbers. and they already have the numbers for Summerslam and NOC, and yet he's still going for the championship so I guess they do like him..we'll see..if he is at Fandango's level by December then worry lol


----------



## ABrown

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> :HHH2


:torres

waiting for someone to say Edge only said that because he cares about the biz


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They are pushing him because they want to push him but they dont know how to do it the right way since they are to busy telling the fans that he's just a B+ player. Tbh I dont even take Bryan seriously and WWE now are even making it impossible for me to do so. Their job is to make him look believable to draw money because he's not gonna do so if they keep this up.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

as long as Triple h didn't call anyone boring, it's 5 by 5 

boring is the ultimate no-no, anyone can bounce back from the "you're not a star" shit, but boring means you're not doing your job right and not entertaining (unless you have a gimmick about being boring like Lance Storm had in 03) , you never call part of the show and the product a bore, heel or face

so I don't know what the fuss is about, the more the burying the bigger the upset will be, stop twisting in your panties and enjoy the show


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> are you high? he totally loves Bryan...he only said that shit to get heat...he clearly thinks he's a league above Jericho, Edge and RVD..he hates those guys. and if he didn't believe in him he wouldnt' keep putting him in the main event. And this Bryan/Orton feud wasn't good, but just fucking imagine Bryan/Triple H....i cannot wait for that, get this Big Show shit over with, lets get to the good shit now.


I think he is bitter that he is not on a much higher level than those guys... So his promo did have SOME truth to it. At least from his point of view... Perhaps it would be different if Triple and D-Bryan were in their prime at the same time.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Did most of you even watch The Attitude Era and The Rock's verbal burials?
> 
> Example: Didn't HHH get over despite Rock saying how they kept HHH down not because of politics but because he absolutely sucks?


The attitude era fans are starting to get old and sometimes we sound like it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



Starbuck said:


> Yeah, sounds about right. Let's not act like HHH hasn't had shoot comments made towards him before. More than once it's been said on air that his marriage is the reason for his success, most recently by Edge a few weeks ago yet not a single person bats an eye. Not Meltzer, not Keller, not one poster on this forum. Nobody did because apparently it's OK for things like that to be said about him. God forbid he's the one doing the talking though. Yeah, that's where everything becomes an issue, a burial or a shoot.
> 
> Jesus Christ some of you take this shit WAY too seriously. If Bryan doesn't prove him wrong in the end, bitch to your hearts content. The hypocrisy is kind of ridiculous though, actually it's funny more than anything else. As soon as the words were out of his mouth I knew people were going to lose their shit. Low and behold I come on here and I'm not disappointed. It has made for a comical evening though so at least there's that.


Edge said that right after Hunter said he never drew a dime, so of course no one minds him fighting fire with fire. The fact is that entire promo is completely indicative of why Daniel Bryan will not be a star. Triple H just doesn't know how to build talent. He's been a vacuum that just sucks all momentum from any young rising star he works with. He's had the luxury of bending kayfabe to his advantage (more than CM Punk who IIRC this forum was bitching about) and people just chalk it up to being a great heel. A heel is supposed to build his opponent up not completely undermine him. This angle has been counterproductive from the start and last night seems to have proven that it isn't gonna get any better. Daniel Bryan's joining the long list of squandered talent who could have been big stars.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan is the ultimate company guy other than Cena..he really has no reason to want to bury him. Bryan has nothing but a great relationship with everyone backstage, so it would just be silly to just decide to bury him when he probably never did anything wrong to tick Triple H off.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: Triple H: "I only wrestle stars"*



LilOlMe said:


> "Shawn Michaels - You're too small for anyone to buy you beating monsters like Vader convincingly. You're also a total, immature, coked-up jackass, whose gimmick only appeals to girls and gays. Is that why Vince loves you so? You're bad for locker-room morale, and it is completely reckless to have you as the face of the company."


Bret Hart went there. Remember his wheelchair rant?


----------



## Catalinatrouble

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Does anyone feel that Triple H will appoint himself champ at some point in this storyline?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

only if Orton doesn't win, then again it would be an epic fail to strip Bryan again of the title..can't have that again, the writers wouldn't be that stupid.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Incoming troll statement... It's funny that there hasn't been a WWE Champion since Cena has been off tv...


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If Triple H was the face and Bryan was the overachieving prelim heel then this current progression of the storyline would be pitch perfect.

Then Steph could be like "And take a look at his crotch, look at how small and pathetic it is." Then she walks over and knees Bryan in the groin and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT KNEE THAT BEAT CENA!" then Stephanie lifts up her skirt and sprays her urine on Bryan and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT PEE THAT BURNED CENA!" Then Brie Bella runs down to the ring and cries over Bryan's body and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT BRIE THAT SUCKED CENA!" then a random bee flies into the ring and Cole yells into JBL's ear "THAT'S THAT BEE THAT STUNG CENA!"

Then JBL says "I only see 1 bee in that ring Micheal and that's a B plus because we fight on Friday Nights. Also Stephanie just hit the man in his groin, BALLGAME!"


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> If Triple H was the face and Bryan was the overachieving prelim heel then this current progression of the storyline would be pitch perfect.
> 
> Then Steph could be like "And take a look at his crotch, look at how small and pathetic it is." Then she walks over and knees Bryan in the groin and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT KNEE THAT BEAT CENA!" then Stephanie lifts up her skirt and sprays her urine on Bryan and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT PEE THAT BURNED CENA!" Then Brie Bella runs down to the ring and cries over Bryan's body and Cole yells out "THAT'S THAT BRIE THAT SUCKED CENA!" then a random bee flies into the ring and Cole yells into JBL's ear "THAT'S THAT BEE THAT STUNG CENA!"
> 
> Then JBL says "I only see 1 bee in that ring Micheal and that's a B plus because we fight on Friday Nights. Also Stephanie just hit the man in his groin, BALLGAME!"




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:rep


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catalinatrouble said:


> Does anyone feel that Triple H will appoint himself champ at some point in this storyline?


I hope so


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Catalinatrouble said:


> Does anyone feel that Triple H will appoint himself champ at some point in this storyline?


OMG i hope so!!!!! I would love for HHH to have one last run as wwe champ


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H boasting how Bryan isn't even worthy of a match with him (but, please oh pretty please, buy the PPV to watch him wrestle). Next boom period, clearly.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i'm actually surprised Triple H doesn't come out holding the vacant title, it hasnt been seen in a month.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

supposedly there are plans to do Bryan vs Hunter, but it has a good chance of happening way before WM XXX, possibly even Survivor Series, but more likely just right after SS.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

but that means Bryan won't be winning the Rumble, unless you're still allowed to have two matches.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I am just curious.I was expecting HHH and DB to have a feud starting from RR which will finally end with Bryan beating HHH at WM 30.

If Vince comes back,does that mean we won't be seeing Bryan vs HHH?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> but that means Bryan won't be winning the Rumble, unless you're still allowed to have two matches.


if neither are WWE Champion or WHC and don't go last they can enter, it has happened before numerous times


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

HHH/Bryan isn't happening at Mania. It'll happen on any PPV before that but it's absolutely not happening at Mania.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

say Triple H does lose to Bryan cleanly...then I guess what he said about him being nothing but a Jericho and Edge wouldn't be true afterall, and he is finally put in that category of an A+ and a person Lesnar would want to fight....Triple H basically said that Punk was an A+ player..even though Bryan appeals to more demographics, interesting!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> say Triple H does lose to Bryan cleanly...then I guess what he said about him being nothing but a Jericho and Edge wouldn't be true afterall, and he is finally put in that category of an A+ and a person Lesnar would want to fight....Triple H basically said that Punk was an A+ player..even though Bryan appeals to more demographics, interesting!


This week,HHH said Jericho and Edge weren't huge stars.Few weeks back,HHH said how Jericho and Edge proved him wrong by becoming superstars.Two statements that contradict each other.

Generic heel statements from HHH.Not everything has to taken too seriously


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This week,HHH said Jericho and Edge weren't huge stars.Few weeks back,HHH said how Jericho and Edge proved him wrong by becoming superstars.Two statements that contradict each other.
> 
> Generic heel statements from HHH.Not everything has to taken too seriously


Good find! I think the only theme people really need to hang on about HHH's character's feelings on Bryan, is he doesn't think he could be "the" guy, and once Bryan beats him in a match by tapping him out (just like Cena did to Hunter at Mania to officially become the man), HHH will have no choice but to admit he was proven wrong. I think that's the whole point of the storyline. All of this "Jericho/Edge/RVD not being mega stars" is just fluff to get heat from the crowd.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> supposedly there are plans to do Bryan vs Hunter, but it has a good chance of happening way before WM XXX, possibly even Survivor Series, but more likely just right after SS.


na this match is too big to happen at any other PPV but WM. Bryan going over HHH has to happen at WM for it to work not any other ppv


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Good find! I think the only theme people really need to hang on about HHH's character's feelings on Bryan, is he doesn't think he could be "the" guy, and once Bryan beats him in a match by tapping him out (just like Cena did to Hunter at Mania to officially become the man), HHH will have no choice but to admit he was proven wrong. I think that's the whole point of the storyline. All of this "Jericho/Edge/RVD not being mega stars" is just fluff to get heat from the crowd.


(Y)


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> na this match is too big to happen at any other PPV but WM. Bryan going over HHH has to happen at WM for it to work not any other ppv


no its not especially if they want to help TLC get more buys and don't want to drag Bryan/Hunter another 6 months (90% of people at home will be bored to death if it drags from SummerSlam 2013 - WM XXX; yeah he is fighting Orton now but he really feuding with Hunter), business calls first. Mania will sell itself regardless who Hunter is facing (well not including Brock Lesnar or Taker again).


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> no its not especially if they want to help TLC get more buys and don't want to drag Bryan/Hunter another 6 months (90% of people at home will be bored to death if it drags from SummerSlam 2013 - WM XXX; yeah he is fighting Orton now but he really feuding with Hunter), business calls first. *Mania will sell itself regardless who Hunter is facing (well not including Brock Lesnar or Taker again)*.


It ain't about buys.It is about creating something like this:


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It ain't about buys.It is about creating something like this:


This is what I'd love to see as the closing moments of Mania for the WWE Championship. They can easily keep both Bryan and Hunter occupied until around Rumble time. Hunter can feud with Big Show, and they can bring back Sheamus and turn him heel to keep Bryan busy. Orton can move on to feud with Punk for the title for a few months. It could work. At Rumble time Punk gets screwed out of the title by Heyman and Lesnar, and HHH appoints himself as the champion, because Orton couldn't get it done. This will turn Orton back into a face again, and HHH can have Sheamus beat him down to begin that feud. Bryan can then win the Rumble and go on to face HHH at Mania.

This could provide us with any of these sets of matches for Mania.

Set 1:
Bryan vs HHH - WWE Title
Cena vs Taker
Punk vs Lesnar II
Orton vs Sheamus
Ryback vs Goldberg

Set 2:
Bryan vs HHH - WWE Title
Cena vs Orton
Punk vs Austin (the rumors are still strong that WWE wants one of Austin, Rock, Sting, Hogan for Mania 30)
Lesnar vs Taker
Ryback vs Goldberg


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It ain't about buys.It is about creating something like this:


well sure but to say Bryan/Hunter is bigger than any other PPV is dumb especially if the match can help WWE make money now and not have to wait. And Hunter is there anyways unlike Brock, Taker, & The Rock.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> This week,HHH said Jericho and Edge weren't huge stars.Few weeks back,HHH said how Jericho and Edge proved him wrong by becoming superstars.Two statements that contradict each other.
> 
> Generic heel statements from HHH.Not everything has to taken too seriously


He said Edge never drew a dime and called him an "abject failure" during that same promo and he also said something similar to what he said about RVD before. 

Great Observer radio last night. Meltzer and Alvarez are one hundred percent right about Triple H.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> well sure but to say Bryan/Hunter is bigger than any other PPV is dumb especially if the match can help WWE make money now and not have to wait. And Hunter is there anyways unlike Brock, Taker, & The Rock.


*I won't to say Bryan vs HHH is bigger than Brock/Rock/Taker* but it is more important.Rock and Brock are going to get a few additional buys.Taker is going to have yet another Streak match and they will leave.They don't mean much in the long run.

Example:Rock vs Hogan at WM 18 may have been a dream match but Bret vs Austin at WM 13 was far more important.

If booked properly,HHH tapping out to Daniel Bryan can make Daniel Bryan the biggest thing in WWE since John Cena.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> He said Edge never drew a dime and called him an "abject failure" during that same promo and he also said something similar to what he said about RVD before.
> 
> Great Observer radio last night. Meltzer and Alvarez are one hundred percent right about Triple H.



*And HHH also said Randy Orton is the face of the company.*So that's true as well?

It means nothing.As far as I am concerned,he is doing a great job.He has even split the IWC into thinking what he said is real.GOAT heel


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *I won't to say Bryan vs HHH is bigger than Brock/Rock/Taker* but it is more important.Rock and Brock are going to get a few additional buys.Taker is going to have yet another Streak match and they will leave.They don't mean much in the long run.
> 
> Example:Rock vs Hogan at WM 18 may have been a dream match but Bret vs Austin at WM 13 was far more important.
> 
> If booked properly,HHH tapping out to Daniel Bryan can make Daniel Bryan the biggest thing in WWE since John Cena.


Beautiful post :clap. I'd rep you again if I could.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> supposedly there are plans to do Bryan vs Hunter, but it has a good chance of happening way before WM XXX, possibly even Survivor Series, but more likely just right after SS.


And you know this how? Not saying you're wrong, just curious.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *I won't to say Bryan vs HHH is bigger than Brock/Rock/Taker* but it is more important.Rock and Brock are going to get a few additional buys.Taker is going to have yet another Streak match and they will leave.They don't mean much in the long run.
> 
> Example:Rock vs Hogan at WM 18 may have been a dream match but Bret vs Austin at WM 13 was far more important.
> 
> If booked properly,HHH tapping out to Daniel Bryan can make Daniel Bryan the biggest thing in WWE since John Cena.


Don't have a problem with Bryan vs Hunter or Bryan beating him (although beating Hunter is over-rated these days). Just saying its not a match that is Mania Exclusive only and nothing wrong with it happening at a PPV like TLC.


----------



## Defei

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Ehh..Don't get your hopes up too much about Mania. I think the match will happen, Triple H will get his comeuppance and Bryan will have his moment but just not at wrestlemania. I'm thinking Rumble ppv.




JY57 said:


> Don't have a problem with Bryan vs Hunter or Bryan beating him (although beating Hunter is* over-rated these days*). Just saying its not a match that is Mania Exclusive only and nothing wrong with it happening at a PPV like TLC.


Are you kidding me? You even watch the show? this is the strongest hunter has been in years, he is presented as the corrupt, powerful, power hungry, villain who owns the entire company and controls everyone. And you think its "overrated" to beat him? When was the last time WWE had the villain this powerful? Dumb post. 

So many superstars backstage must be jealous of Bryan(and Orton) right now, they'd probably kill to be in that position.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

do you think if Triple H does lose to Bryan, how big do you think Bryan can get? like how big of a legend do you think he will be?


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think they might actually save Bryan vs HHH for Mania. For a moment I thought maybe they blow it off at Survivor Series but then remembered that it'll most likely be Hunter vs Big Show instead. I don't know what they might do with Bryan. Maybe he wins the Rumble then becomes champion at Mania, or loses this Sunday and goes on to feud with HHH all the way until Mania.



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It ain't about buys.It is about creating something like this:


I think you mean something like this: (minus blood)


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Defei said:


> When was the last time WWE had the villain this powerful?


The GOAT heel himself during Evolution


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> And you know this how? Not saying you're wrong, just curious.


friend who is member of WNW told me about it. Not sure if the rumor is true though.

EDIT: Seems like Dailywrestlingnews Copied & Paste or re-worded what they wrote: 
(http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-plans-triple-h-vs-daniel-bryan/)


----------



## Defei

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Becoming a legend happens with longevity, that's not something you can control. Bryan will be a made man at the end, if the story goes right. As a star, he will be firmly established in the main event scene for foreseeable future. However I doubt WWE would let him replace Cena as #1, no matter how big he gets.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Choke2Death said:


> I think you mean something like this: (minus blood)


It would be great if the blood would be there as well.




markedfordeath said:


> do you think if Triple H does lose to Bryan, how big do you think Bryan can get? like how big of a legend do you think he will be?


That depends on a lot of factors.But I am sure if Bryan makes HHH tap out,that would make HHH the biggest star created since Cena himself


----------



## Defei

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

you don't need the dirt sheets to tell you the match is going to happen, come on. Especially not after that promo last night.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so if they are wanting Bryan/HHH for Survivor Series, and then HHH moves on to Big Show, then its not the story we want afterall.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Defei said:


> However I doubt WWE would let him replace Cena as #1, no matter how big he gets.


I agree.It's tough for an upcoming star(regardless of how big he is) to replace an established megastar.Cena is a huge name even though people won't agree


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

But thats why this Bryan storyline was created, they want to make a new face of the WWE.


----------



## Defei

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Well Cena didn't become a huge name overnight. It took years. They stuck with him no matter what and they were relentless in their push. In 2005, Batista was much bigger PPV draw than Cena, but they moved him to smackdown and replaced with Cena purely because Cena had the sustainability as a merchandise draw. 

For Bryan(or anyone for that matter) to replace Cena, you need that level of consistency and backing, which I'm sure no one's going to get until the day Cena retires.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

we'll see what happens but I think Bryan is doing one hell of a job so far...


----------



## Defei

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Yes he's been great. The perfect underdog.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

and they just added another tee shirt to his merchandise items so that's a good sign, whenever they add stuff that means its selling.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Well it seems Jericho took HHH's promo seriously.



> It appears that Triple H’s in-character heel promo that he cut on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw struck a chord with Chris Jericho.
> 
> For those that missed it, Hunter told Daniel Bryan that he’s seen guys like him come and go a million times. He said guys like Jericho, Edge and Rob Van Dam were all very talented popular top guys but were never the face of WWE back in the day. Hunter said nobody wants to say this but if any of those guys would have been the face of WWE back in the day, they’d all be working for Ted Turner right now.
> 
> Jericho Tweeted the following in response:


I'm quite surprised Jericho tweeted this. I guess there might be some actual animosity between the two?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think Bryan is better in the ring than all three of them, but that Jericho is better than RVD and Edge. I was always a Christian guy myself. I think Bryan has all the tools. I hope he makes it....I hope he gets so big he ends up facing Taker and Lesnar and all those guys.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> I think Bryan is better in the ring than all three of them, but that Jericho is better than RVD and Edge. I was always a Christian guy myself. I think Bryan has all the tools. I hope he makes it....I hope he gets so big he ends up facing Taker and Lesnar and all those guys.


I think it's a forgone conclusion that Bryan faces Lesnar at Summerslam next year. Believability aside, that match would be phenomenal and a throw back to the amazing Lesnar/Angle matches. On that note I'd love to see Bryan/Angle match at some point in the next couple years, whenever Kurt's contract is up with Impact.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

now apparently HHH and Bryan are rumored for Survivor Series, now i'm kind of scared that they're blowing off the feud too early, not a good sign, right?


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It's as Hunter says, Bryan isn't a star so they're hedging their bets since Bryan is considered a massive stepdown of an opponent for Mania. All these mongs fell for the exact same trap when Punk and Triple H were supposedly going to have a 10 month program culminating at Mania that in reality was on some random B PPV. It's ridiculous how easily you people resort to the "l..let's wait and see where this goes guys!" method that has consistently failed for the past decade. This was never going to Mania, and it was wishful thinking as per the standard.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Well it seems Jericho took HHH's promo seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite surprised Jericho tweeted this. I guess there might be some actual animosity between the two?


Allegedly there was, but they buried the hatchet a couple of years ago. This is just a guy who knows the business and tweeting with his character instead of going to Adam Edge Copeland way and saying it's just entertainment, Santa is not real.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

HHH and Bryan at Survivor Series means HHH wins. Because the WM30 angle is the McMahon feud, so you can't have Triple H going into WM weak....this fucking sucks, what a waste!


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> now apparently HHH and Bryan are rumored for Survivor Series, now i'm kind of scared that they're blowing off the feud too early, not a good sign, right?


It would make sense for them to face after HHH screws Bryan again if that happens, but ti won't be good for Bryan cause I doubt he will go over.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

How can he go over Triple H at Survivor Series? he has to go in Wrestlemania against Vince as the strong authority figure....fuck, they wasted another talent....what the fuck is wrong with them?


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

We have seen her on the receiving ends of finishers in the past....

I think we should see her take a knock out punch from BigShow!

I dont like BigShow at all tbh, but if he were to knock out Stephanie, it would take things personally to the next level.

Before WWE went all family friendly its prety certain this would happen in this angle.

For the angle to real intensify it should definately happen, but would a 2013 commercial WWE dare to go there ??


----------



## mumbo230

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

Orton's DDT to Stephanie in 2009 was during the PG era. 

However that was a heel thing. Honestly I have a hard time seeing the Big Show knock out Stephanie with the KO Punch as going over well as a face move in the Attitude era, much less now. It's just too overkill, it's a little disturbing.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*



mumbo230 said:


> Orton's DDT to Stephanie in 2009 was during the PG era.
> 
> However that was a heel thing. Honestly I have a hard time seeing the Big Show knock out Stephanie with the KO Punch as going over well as a face move in the Attitude era, much less now. It's just too overkill, *it's a little disturbing.*


:lmao

You can't be serious.


----------



## alliance

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

I was gonna do a thread on if we'll ever see guys put chicks through tables and shit, lmao I don't think todays cartoon wwe audience would like to see that.. bubba and mae young gave us some good memories.. watching Lita go through that was awesome too!!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

I just don't think they would do that.

Would be hilarious if they did it, though. :lol


----------



## Klee

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

I can see this happening and Triple H going absolutely spare.


----------



## Chi Town Punk

*Hunter burying the main event again*

Did anybody feel that when Trips was burying Bryan saying he's not a star and he would only fight a star, he completely buried Randy Orton as well? Orton is a star. Why is he wrestling this non star then? 

And then they remind you that its a title match so he buried the title...non his first time since he said Randy only Holds the belt for him. :HHH2 





He (and Stephanie) buried The Miz for life, He buried Ziggler, Show, and RVD all in one month and then takes shots at Jericho, Edge and RVD???? RVD???? i mean wow, thats really gonna wanna make the guy sign a new contract. He buried him instead of putting him over. Its like Hunter has some kind of weird fucked up reverse psychology thing going on here when it comes to wrestling and putting guys over. 









Dude's outta hand. I mean he's good at all when making decisions or negotiating, like the performance center and getting Bruno in the HoF, but i really think he needs to be used sparingly on TV. Triple H is great in his own way but he just completely buries anything and everything in or around the ring. He cant help himself. I would hope something changes in the future before we see him bury the company. Shawn even had to step in and cut him off before he got carried away. :hbk


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Hunter burying the main event again*

Read my thread

HHH/SHOW/BRYAN=HHH/NASH/PUNK(ver. 2) , HHH=Vince's Top Face(Cena) Challenger Killer
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/9...h-vinces-top-face-cena-challenger-killer.html


----------



## BrendenPlayz

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*

Today's society is terrible, if you do anything wrong its the end of the world. Just have Show give her a KO and it would spark a heated feud with HHH that fans could buy into the heat between the two. Just look at 2009 with Orton, worked like a treat.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Should modern day WWE go there with Stephanie...?*



alliance said:


> I was gonna do a thread on if we'll ever see guys put chicks through tables and shit, lmao I don't think todays cartoon wwe audience would like to see that.. bubba and mae young gave us some good memories.. watching Lita go through that was awesome too!!


BigShow knocks out Stephanie

Randy Orton RKOs Brie Bella through a table

All in the same night !


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Hunter burying the main event again*

Most people think Orton is going over at Hell in a Cell, so Triple H can simply say, I was right. And that's that. We're on a fast track to Cena unifying the titles and throwing a heel turned "Hollywood" Big Show through tables in the post-wrestlemania season, me thinks.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Hunter burying the main event again*



checkcola said:


> Most people think Orton is going over at Hell in a Cell, so Triple H can simply say, I was right. And that's that. We're on a fast track to Cena unifying the titles and throwing a heel turned "Hollywood" Big Show through tables in the post-wrestlemania season, me thinks.


Yes


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Hunter burying the main event again*

And also Stephanies buriel of The Miz was one of the greatest things I have ever seen in wwe programming, tbh


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Show giving Stephanie the KO punch would be great and would add real animosity to the feud, but I can't see it happening. I also think having HHH/Bryan at Survivor Series would be too soon, wouldn't it make more sense to have HHH face Big Show first?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> no its not especially if they want to help TLC get more buys and don't want to drag Bryan/Hunter another 6 months (90% of people at home will be bored to death if it drags from SummerSlam 2013 - WM XXX; yeah he is fighting Orton now but he really feuding with Hunter), business calls first. Mania will sell itself regardless who Hunter is facing (well not including Brock Lesnar or Taker again).


I said it didnt need to happen for buys I said it needs to happen for the pay off for DB. Him beating HHH at WM means more then DB beating him at TLC


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> friend who is member of WNW told me about it. Not sure if the rumor is true though.
> 
> EDIT: Seems like Dailywrestlingnews Copied & Paste or re-worded what they wrote:
> (http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-plans-triple-h-vs-daniel-bryan/)


You believe everything you read?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> You believe everything you read?


nope. thats why I said *if the rumor* is true there. 

only thing I believe is TNA is in deep shit.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> nope. thats why I said *if the rumor* is true there.
> 
> *only thing I believe is TNA is in deep shit*.


oh yea everyone believes that. Waiting for the day that company goes bye bye


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> oh yea everyone believes that. Waiting for the day that company goes bye bye


You're kidding. TNA still exists?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> You're kidding. TNA still exists?


unfortanly they do


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

lol, imagine if something happens and then Big Show is like "Mr.McMahon is the one behind this all, and he'll be here next week on Raw!". Then for the next week, they hype up the return of Vince McMahon,and then Vince McMahon does return,but is really mad at Big Show for lying about all of that stuff(and then signals for police/security to take Big Show away), but right before it happens....Shane McMahon returns!

I know he left on his own and isn't associated with WWE anymore, but seeing how it is his family, I'm sure if they really wanted to have one huge McMahon family feud, he'd be up for it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

surprised Shane said goodbye to millions upon millions of dollars the rest of his life. Guess its Stephanies gain.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> surprised Shane said goodbye to millions upon millions of dollars the rest of his life. Guess its Stephanies gain.


He makes more than all of them outside of Vince. What he does getting on demand American programming aired in China is pretty much bigger then anything he would be doing in WWE. Hell I don't think you will ever see Shane McMahon on WWE TV again because of the success of the YOU network.


----------



## ruderick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Anyone else disappointed in the way this angle has spiralled?

It's not that it's boring or bad but it's become mediocre and just decent when it had the potential to be hot and as good as the summer programming(which is easily the best since I started watching again in 2011).

Stacking this angle up, it's got Cody Rhodes over and continued to keep the Shield relevant and future main eventers but it's not done much else other than get Show over. I prefer Orton as a heel but he's not as good as he could be and Bryan was better to watch in his Cena feud than this one.

As much as I like HHH as a heel, a lot of the angle has been wasted with him getting heat with Show. 

There's been some stand out moments like the Edge/HHH promo but it's really done downhill since Night of Champions and never regained it's potential.

The most disappointing thing is it reinforces the idea that the main event scene is not as good when Cena is not about and they had the potential to go passed that with this angle and for me, on that score, they have failed.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They need to freshen it up by adding Punk to this feud. Have the regime cause friction between friends in Punk and Bryan who both want the title but try helping each other but start turning on each other. Similar to how Rock and Austin were.


----------



## ajmaf625

*Patience with the Authority storyline*

Does anyone else feel like people are rushing this storyline? After the last few ppvs people have been giving up on the storyline because of the screwy finishes and the fact that Daniel Bryan hasn't won the title. Were only about 3 months into the storyline that seems like it's not going to end at Wrestlemania. Everyone has been complaining for WWE to have a big storyline and they give it to us and now everyone wants it to end. You gotta think long term here as the storyline is pretty much setting up Bryan vs Triple H at Mania with Bryan finally getting the last laugh and a big win to make him a certified main eventer. All I'm saying is patience people!


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Damn you HBK, why you gotta be retired!

Bryan/HHH is so happening. Just a question of when and if the WWE Title is involved.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JasonLives said:


> Damn you HBK, why you gotta be retired!
> 
> Bryan/HHH is so happening. Just a question of when and if the WWE Title is involved.


WM and yes I would say wwe title is involved


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JasonLives said:


> Damn you HBK, why you gotta be retired!
> 
> Bryan/HHH is so happening. Just a question of when and if the WWE Title is involved.


WWE '13/WWE 2K14 and it depends if you have the WWE title on either Bryan or HHH.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They pretty much just killed all of Bryan's momentum last night with that fucked up finish where both HHH and HBK royally fucked up. People leaving the arena after that finish.

Yet ANOTHER potential main event star squandered by fucking shitty booking. My faith in this storyline is gone.

Let me make it clear that Orton winning the title is not the problem so it's not a bryan mark rant, it's the clusterfuck booking.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This company are fucking incompetent. This is shaping up to be one of the WOAT years in company history. 

Also, LOL at anybody that thinks Hunter's doing the job at mania.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Its ironic that ever since this "Big" angle started at Summerslam, WWE has turned to shit after a few months of decent programming.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Cliffy Byro said:


> This company are fucking incompetent. This is shaping up to be one of the WOAT years in company history.
> 
> Also, LOL at anybody that thinks Hunter's doing the job at mania.


oh he will


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Why are people so pissed about it? Shawn turned on Bryan, that was great IMO, the storyline is now much more interesting than it was after Battleground. Bryan will end up winning, just calm down.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Best for Business is starting to remind me more and more of shitty WCW


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Best for Business is starting to remind me more and more of shitty WCW


Thats because you just butt hurt that DB is not wwe champ and cant see the bigger picture in the end


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



MaybeLock said:


> Why are people so pissed about it? Shawn turned on Bryan, that was great IMO, the storyline is now much more interesting than it was after Battleground. Bryan will end up winning, just calm down.


I'd be interested if this led to Bryan vs. HBK... but until it's announced, I won't believe it's happening. As far as I'm concerned, HBK is done. He went out in such an awesome way, I think he knows that, and doesn't want to tarnish it (not saying HBK/Bryan would suck, but there's no need to take the small chance that it might). On top of that, HBK seems pretty content with retirement, so again, can't see this leading to HBK/Bryan or even HBK/HHH. 

So the ending last night doesn't really bring my interest up for Raw. As far as I'm concerned, this angle joins the list of angles that started out awesomely, but ended up getting killed due to horrible booking (Orton/HHH 2009, Nexus, Punk 2011, and now this...).


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> Thats because you just butt hurt that DB is not wwe champ and cant see the bigger picture in the end


Name the "bigger picture".


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> Thats because you just butt hurt that DB is not wwe champ and cant see the bigger picture in the end


Orton will run through Punk/Big Show do to WCW overbooked bullshit (single matches, perhaps a three way, though in elimination chamber) to Mania were he drops the title to Cena. The end. That's your best for business storyline in a nutshell. 

Bryan somehow got stuck in the spot Ryback was in last year, putting over a heel champ who can't sniff a win without help (difference is, Ryback is a no-talent hack).


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> Thats because you just butt hurt that DB is not wwe champ and cant see the bigger picture in the end


Can you blame people for not having faith that HHH will put over Bryan at the end? Because I certainly do not trust HHH to do the right thing with the track record of guys he's derailed who could have become bigger than they actually are/were.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Ithil said:


> Name the "bigger picture".


Bryan winning the royal rumble and then winning the WWE title at WM30.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Orton will run through Punk/Big Show do to WCW overbooked bullshit (single matches, perhaps a three way, though in elimination chamber) to Mania were he drops the title to Cena. The end. That's your best for business storyline in a nutshell.
> 
> Bryan somehow got stuck in the spot Ryback was in last year, putting over a heel champ who can't sniff a win without help (difference is, Ryback is a no-talent hack).


Cena and Orton are not touching eachother. Cena is busy with the WHC. He is not going to get involved with Orton. And DB is most likley gonna win the rumble and face the wwe champ at WM


----------



## BornBad

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***










:hhh2


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Crusade said:


> Can you blame people for not having faith that HHH will put over Bryan at the end? Because I certainly do not trust HHH to do the right thing with the track record of guys he's derailed who could have become bigger than they actually are/were.


I dont blame them but back then HHH was a different guy. This HHH knows he cant do what he used to do when he was full time. He has to do whats right for buissness and he will put DB over.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> I dont blame them but back then HHH was a different guy. This HHH knows he cant do what he used to do when he was full time. He has to do whats right for buissness and he will put DB over.


I think you have too much faith in HHH tbh.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Crusade said:


> I think you have too much faith in HHH tbh.


Well I always have faith in him. Hello im a proud HHH mark, but for real this is not the HHH we see all these years, this HHH is whats right for buissness and he will put DB over


----------



## Marv95

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I still don't get why people are pissed off after last night. I did say that one of their options was to have HBK screw Bryan to have Orton walk out as champ. Now this can lead to Team Orton vs Team Bryan at SS. You can't have the good guy go over all the damn time.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



4hisdamnself said:


> :hhh2


Somewhere, someone is proud.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Ithil said:


> Name the "bigger picture".


Seriously. There is no bigger picture. Bryan is done. His momentum has been killed. Time to move on to more entertaining feuds like Orton vs Big Show.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Dunmer said:


> Seriously. There is no bigger picture. Bryan is done. His momentum has been killed. Time to move on to more entertaining feuds like Orton vs Big Show.


OMG you people are so blind. DB is not done its only going to get better for him. Its better for him to chase the title rather then be champion. This stoyline with HHH will bring DB serious side out and less comedy


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Considering Miami is where the YES chant started and the fact that DB had to remind the crowd of that, the pop for Daniel Bryan wasn't all that great. I think fans are getting tired of him.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

On the bright side, when Bryan beats Axel for the IC title at Survivor Series he might be able to bring some prestige back to the title. 



The Boy Wonder said:


> Considering Miami is where the YES chant started and the fact that DB had to remind the crowd of that, the pop for Daniel Bryan wasn't all that great. I think fans are getting tired of him.


They just have zero reason to care. The way the two previous PPVs ended I think the fans knew they were in for another mediocre match with a shitty finish like the two previous PPVs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Honestly HBK didn't turn heel at the ppv. He was knocked out and got up in time to see his best friend Trips take a knee to the face seemingly unprovoked from Daniel Bryan. HBK reacts like any normal best friend does and goes after the guy that knocked out his best friend. Then he stands there and looks remorseful when he realizes what he did and reluctantly gives the 3 count to Randy.

But as told the deafening silence, the people are over this angle of Bryan being 'screwed' over. Nobody really wants another rematch. Plus Orton and Bryan don't really have that much in ring chemistry.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Orton will run through Punk/Big Show do to WCW overbooked bullshit (single matches, perhaps a three way, though in elimination chamber) to Mania were he drops the title to Cena. The end. That's your best for business storyline in a nutshell.
> 
> Bryan somehow got stuck in the spot Ryback was in last year, putting over a heel champ who can't sniff a win without help (difference is, Ryback is a no-talent hack).


The hell with Orton having a long title reign! Vince McMahon will help the Big Show beat Orton at Survivor Series like it was 1999. Daniel Bryan will snap and beat up on Nikki Bella!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Can we please start the Orton/CM Punk title feud?


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

While HBK didn't turn heel, Bryan's kick was provoked though. Look at all the shit HHH and Steph have put Bryan in over the past several months. If a friend of mine bullied the crap out of someone for months and the person struck back I wouldn't be the least bit surprised.


----------



## vk79

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Dunmer said:


> While HBK didn't turn heel, Bryan's kick was provoked though. Look at all the shit HHH and Steph have put Bryan in over the past several months. If a friend of mine bullied the crap out of someone for months and the person struck back I wouldn't be the least bit surprised.


This is exactly why it makes no sense what HBK did. That whole bullshit of him saying I did it because you kicked my best friend (HHH) isn't gonna fly since HHH is the one who knocked out Bryan in the first place to let Orton cash in.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



The Boy Wonder said:


> Can we please start the Orton/CM Punk title feud?


I can't wait to stream wrestlemania for this match


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



The Boy Wonder said:


> Can we please start the Orton/CM Punk title feud?


Punk looked so slow in his match against Ryback last night. He trully is a wounded dog at this point. I don't know about this match up, but it can't be worse than Orton/Big Show, I suppose.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Punk looked so slow in his match against Ryback last night. He trully is a wounded dog at this point. I don't know about this match up, but it can't be worse than Orton/Big Show, I suppose.


Same could be said about Orton in his match with Bryan last night.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Yeah Orton's pace is embarrassing. But this is what happens when you book punk to work with Ryback/Axel, and Bryan to work with Orton. 

C'mon...we all saw what happened when Punk wrestled Lesnar and Bryan wrestled Cena. It was like the greatest night of wrestling in a long ass time.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> Bryan winning the royal rumble and then winning the WWE title at WM30.


There is no chance of this happening.

Bryan was one of the reasons I started watching again after a long break. Seeing how WWE has handled his storyline is reminding me why I took the break I did. 

Cena, Punk, and Show are all ahead of Bryan now. He will probably team up with Kane and fight the Wyatt family with Miz or some shit.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



LSUZombie said:


> There is no chance of this happening.
> 
> Bryan was one of the reasons I started watching again after a long break. Seeing how WWE has handled his storyline is reminding me why I took the break I did.
> 
> Cena, Punk, and Show are all ahead of Bryan now. He will probably team up with Kane and fight the Wyatt family with Miz or some shit.


There is a very good chance of it happening


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

What a promo :lmao :lmao 






Dem truth bombs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If the wwe title was held in abeyance because of a sort of fast count, why in the hell isnt it in abeyance for a ref superkicking a wrestler?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Best4Bidness said:


> If the wwe title was held in abeyance because of a sort of fast count, why in the hell isnt it in abeyance for a ref superkicking a wrestler?


No DQ.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I eagerly await the long posts dissecting the Big Show/Triple H lawsuit and the impending Big Show/Orton match at Survivor Series. That is your best for business storyline as it stands. Big Show, WWE Title Contender, in 2013. That's sad.grim.pathetic. But hey, on the bright side, it is filler. On the bad side, John Cena and title unification lurks in the shadows. And isn't the status quo circa mid-2000s Orton/Cena what's best for biz? I guess so.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> I eagerly await the long posts dissecting the Big Show/Triple H lawsuit and the impending Big Show/Orton match at Survivor Series. That is your best for business storyline as it stands. Big Show, WWE Title Contender, in 2013. That's sad.grim.pathetic. But hey, on the bright side, it is filler. On the bad side, John Cena and title unification lurks in the shadows. And isn't the status quo circa mid-2000s Orton/Cena what's best for biz? I guess so.


yeah it should have been Bryan vs Cena for the title unification match with Cena *pukes* getting his win back.

But if DB held the WWE title from SS to WM I would have taken that.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Probably obvious, but I really think Mr.McMahon is returning real soon to be involved big time in all of this.

HBKs ref shirt had "VKM" on it. When they aired the Orton-Bryan promo, they cropped out Mr.McMahon from it(so the night after Summerslam,they made it seem like Orton was only in the ring with HHH/Steph). And all the stuff with Big Show, no doubt we'll have Mr.McMahon returning to protect HIS money and HIS company and saying how stupid it is that he'll be losing his money/company cause of HHH/Steph. I'd laugh if he even said a line like "I knew one day my money and company would be gone, but I thought you'd lose it after I died"


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan is finished...he's now being used to put over Bray Wyatt, and Triple H called him a troll again tonight and then he started his feud with Big Show...so I guess no HHH/Bryan match...good thing, Bryan would have made him look bad in the ring....oh well, he'll go to the indies and get a shit load of money, they actually respect him there...not call him names on national TV..


----------



## H

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/1028/566837/video-of-hhh-mass-firing/

Hunter being DA GOAT. "You're all fired."


----------



## Demoslasher

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Say what you want about HHH, but the fact that he has managed to be a top face or heel basically whenever he wants over the past 15 years is just amazing. Seriously, possibly nobody in the business can make you love or hate them like he can


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



> Shawn Michaels received a lot of boos from the crowd at RAW last night when referees helped him to the back after the Yes Lock from Daniel Bryan.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Dat Bryan mega overness . If you can get Shawn "HBK" Michaels booed at this stage of his career when he's a massive icon, who the fans barely ever get to see anymore, you know you're over huge.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So DB's out of the title picture and Big Show/HHH is now the focus.

THAT STAR MAKING ANGLE


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Metzler says the plan yesterday morning was to do 4 on 4 match with Wyatts & Punk/Bryan at Survivor Series.

wonder who the other 3 are


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> Metzler says the plan yesterday morning was to do 4 on 4 match with Wyatts & Punk/Bryan at Survivor Series.
> 
> wonder who the other 3 are


interesting. probably kane, miz, and kofi


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Have a surprise Sami Zayn call up from NXT after the Wyatts take out Miz, my bad fantasy booking


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm glad that the half year teardown of Daniel Bryan, a wildly over 32 year old and probably the best worker on the roster, that would have culminated in him going
over Triple H to a righteous standing ovation has been scotched to put over Big Show. 41 year old crying ******, twilight of the career Big Show.

Best For Business!

:HHH2

I guess that is why the stock is at 11 dollars instead of 19 and why the company has shed 1.5 million regular viewers since 2009?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SPCDRI said:


> I'm glad that the half year teardown of Daniel Bryan, a wildly over 32 year old and probably the best worker on the roster, that would have culminated in him going
> over Triple H to a righteous standing ovation has been scotched to put over Big Show. 41 year old crying ******, twilight of the career Big Show.
> 
> Best For Business!
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> I guess that is why the stock is at 11 dollars instead of 19 and why the company has shed 1.5 million regular viewers since 2009?


"We're all about making new stars here."

:HHH2

If new stars means yet another incarnation of the Big Show.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

... and Big Show will get another run post Mania as a heel, just wait and see


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> ... and Big Show will get another run post Mania as a heel, just wait and see


I really like Face Show Version 12, but I can't wait to see Heel Show Number 12!

All those turns have just added so much nuance and depth to him. It is like peeling layers of onion.

Maybe that is why the big guy is crying all the time?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

its amazing how an injury made Big Show into one of the top faces (# 1 right now)


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

if the Wyatts pin Punk and Bryan in the match.....We should just all give up!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'll offer some spec:
Big Show wins his lawsuit and as apart of damages, WWE has to give him a title match at Survivor Series. Maybe they can even get a judge to cut a promo laying all this stuff out. 

As an aside, can anyone point out one single good lawsuit angle in the history of wrestling?


----------



## OML

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The Authority- u guys like the name?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> I'll offer some spec:
> Big Show wins his lawsuit and as apart of damages, WWE has to give him a title match at Survivor Series. Maybe they can even get a judge to cut a promo laying all this stuff out.
> 
> As an aside, can anyone point out one single good lawsuit angle in the history of wrestling?


Eric Bischoff?


----------



## BornBad

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So Cena is the WHC Champion
Daniel Bryan is back to the midcard
CM Punk is still in the midcard
Big Show is going to main event Survivor Series vs Orton or Triple H


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Mister WrestleMania said:


> "We're all about making new stars here."
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> If new stars means yet another incarnation of the Big Show.


Go back to the night this angle and look at the posts i put on here.

I PREDICTED that this would happen. DB would be disregarded and this angle would be all about the game. And people fired back with "NO HHH GANNA MAKE DB A STAR!" yet what happened? DB's officially out the title picture, less hot before this shit started, and Raw is now HHH.

I should be paid to post on here. Move over Meltzer


----------



## LuvDaBoo

I honestly think they pipe in pops for big show on last nights raw. They know the guy isn't over at all.

I still can't believe they're giving show that spot.. For the love of god give it to someone who needs it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



LuvDaBoo said:


> I honestly think they pipe in pops for big show on last nights raw. They know the guy isn't over at all.
> 
> I still can't believe they're giving show that spot.. For the love of god give it to someone who needs it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


According to a poster that went to Raw, Big Show was pretty over.

& I don't think you can pipe in pops in a live show like that anyway.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



LuvDaBoo said:


> I honestly think they pipe in pops for big show on last nights raw. They know the guy isn't over at all.
> 
> I still can't believe they're giving show that spot.. For the love of god give it to someone who needs it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No his pop was definitely real I was there. The casuals love this guy for some reason.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They love him because of the role he's been given. It's hard not to get behind a character like that.

But, on the topic of Big Show, am I the only one that can't stand listening to him on the mic? He sounds like he has a mouth full of saliva all the time and is constantly spitting while he talks. It's hard to understand sometimes and he kind of comes off as a doofus because of it.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Mister WrestleMania said:


> "We're all about making new stars here."
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> If new stars means yet another incarnation of the Big Show.


You know, I see a bright future for that young upstart Paul Wight.

There's another fellow with tremendous potential who could really set the world on fire, too. Cena, I think his name is...


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This angle was dead the minute they paraded the entire roster on the stage and portrayed them as pussies deathly afraid to cross the Mcmahon regime.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



4hisdamnself said:


> So Cena is the WHC Champion
> Daniel Bryan is back to the midcard
> CM Punk is still in the midcard
> Big Show is going to main event Survivor Series vs Orton or Triple H


I wouldn't say Bryan and Punk are in the midcard. They'll be part of a big classic Survivor Series match which is cool and Bryan will probably get the WWE Title back before WM.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> This angle was dead the minute they paraded the entire roster on the stage and portrayed them as pussies deathly afraid to cross the Mcmahon regime.


And it doesn't even make sense that the babyfaces would be standing on stage like freaks and geeks while Randy is having his celebration because they already did the midcard babyfaces 'defiance' part of the angle some weeks ago.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Is HHH going to be behind the Wyatts' attacks on Punk and Bryan, or is the Bryan/HHH feud being put on hold?


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If heyman is behind the attacks why would he send wyatts to attack bryan and if hhh is behind why go attack punk. It's probably some random filler to get a match for survivor series.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



TheStig said:


> If heyman is behind the attacks why would he send wyatts to attack bryan and if hhh is behind why go attack punk. It's probably some random filler to get a match for survivor series.


It probably is just filler, I was just thinking there might be a story behind it.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> According to a poster that went to Raw, Big Show was pretty over.
> 
> & I don't think you can pipe in pops in a live show like that anyway.


I've been a sports broadcaster and yes you can.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Now come all the 'I told you so's' and rightfully so I guess. Naturally I'm disappointed because I want to see Bryan/Trips and it still can happen. I'm not about to write it off just yet and a Bryan Rumble win is still definitely on the cards imo. It's either him or Punk taking it next year. I wouldn't be surprised if this was all just to get Bryan away from the title for a bit. There's nothing else they can do with Orton/Bryan. It's done and dusted as a program. If they want to hold off on Bryan's ultimate victory until Mania then taking him away from the title was the right call. Granted, they've definitely ruined the moment with all the screwjobs but a triumphant Rumble win and subsequent Mania victory is still very possible. 

On the flip side, maybe they don't want Bryan as champ and you just have to accept this for what it was. They panicked with Cena out, gave Bryan his moment until Cena was ready to come back and here we are now. I hope that isn't the case and we won't know until April 7th when Wrestlemania is in the history books. Like I said, I hope that isn't the case but it very well could be. The thing that stops me thinking that though is the fact that Bryan beat Cena clean as a whistle at Summerslam and that never happens. There's also the fact that for a few weeks they were actually booking this perfectly. It legit felt like they had a long term plan and they still might. It's just a matter of who that long term plan is for. Right now it's looking like it's the McMahon's but even that's up in the air with the whole Wyatt thing now. I think we all knew from the beginning that this was a McMahon story. I just didn't think it would turn out the way it has. 

I'll definitely hold my hand up and say that if in 6 months the end game of this hasn't turned out to be Bryan beating HHH after everything that has happened then yes, absolutely, all the shit that has gone down shouldn't have. If you're going to have the big evil boss fuck with the hero, eventually he has to get his comeuppance at the hands of the hero. There's no way around that and right now that isn't looking likely to happen. There's still 6 months however and at the very least Bryan will finally get his run with the title. I still don't think that it was all for nought but maybe that's just me being optimistic. Sooner or later though, you have to call a spade a spade. Insert shovel a shovel joke here. It would be unfortunate and disappointing but there's nothing that can be done. 

Speaking on the positive for a moment, from Summerslam to NOC I couldn't fault the program. It was awesome and definitely some of the best stuff they put out in years. I'll stand by that no matter what. Post NOC there was a marked change in direction and while I understand what they were trying to do with the title vacancy and all that, it didn't exactly turn out to be the best option. Then again, having Orton beat Bryan 3 times in a row wouldn't have been the best option either so I don't know where you go from there. 

Right now we have Orton/Show on the horizon it seems and while I'm not thrilled about a future match between the 2, I still am enjoying the storyline as a whole and all this lawsuit business definitely reeks of a Vince return. It's just a matter of when I guess. 

Me personally, I'd book Bryan's story as a pseudo redemption/underdog deal. He was screwed countless times and lost his chance at the title. I'd give him a much more aggressive character as a result. I'd have him be entered into the Rumble at no.1 and go on to win it, enraging HHH and drawing his attention back to Bryan because he has an official title shot and therefore another chance at becoming the 'face of the company' again. Somewhere along the way HHH wins the title saying he can only rely on himself to ensure that Bryan doesn't destroy his company. Rumble winner Bryan vs. Champion HHH at Wrestlemania. Bryan wins, the story is complete and everything comes full circle. That's how I'd do it but WWE might have other ideas.


----------



## OML

*This is what will happen.*

Big Show vs Orton may not happen at SS I doubt he will just be given a title shot. Unless they do the you get a title shot if you drop the lawsuit but.. 

Big Show will defeat Randy Orton at SS or TLC (likely TLC) to become WWE Champion. 
Triple H gets pissed at Orton and says I will do things myself
At Royal Rumble Triple H wins the WWE Title from Big Show and becomes the face again. Later in the night Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble
WM- Daniel Bryan vs Triple H wwe title and bryan wins.

INstead of bitching enjoy the story being told. Everyone always complained about how WWE doesnt do long term stories this is a great long term story with a great payoff. Yea maybe Big Show shouldnt be champion but he deserves one last run and is over with the crowd big time. Bryan will get his moment


----------



## hello (:

*Re: This is what will happen.*

Doubtful.. as interesting of a story as that is.. it makes sense... WWE does not make sense... Orton is more likely to drop to DBry and then HHH sends him after the WHC instead.. boom Cena v Orton @ Mania


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Starbuck said:


> Now come all the 'I told you so's' and rightfully so I guess. Naturally I'm disappointed because I want to see Bryan/Trips and it still can happen. I'm not about to write it off just yet and a Bryan Rumble win is still definitely on the cards imo. It's either him or Punk taking it next year. I wouldn't be surprised if this was all just to get Bryan away from the title for a bit. There's nothing else they can do with Orton/Bryan. It's done and dusted as a program. If they want to hold off on Bryan's ultimate victory until Mania then taking him away from the title was the right call. Granted, they've definitely ruined the moment with all the screwjobs but a triumphant Rumble win and subsequent Mania victory is still very possible.
> 
> On the flip side, maybe they don't want Bryan as champ and you just have to accept this for what it was. They panicked with Cena out, gave Bryan his moment until Cena was ready to come back and here we are now. I hope that isn't the case and we won't know until April 7th when Wrestlemania is in the history books. Like I said, I hope that isn't the case but it very well could be. The thing that stops me thinking that though is the fact that Bryan beat Cena clean as a whistle at Summerslam and that never happens. There's also the fact that for a few weeks they were actually booking this perfectly. It legit felt like they had a long term plan and they still might. It's just a matter of who that long term plan is for. Right now it's looking like it's the McMahon's but even that's up in the air with the whole Wyatt thing now. I think we all knew from the beginning that this was a McMahon story. I just didn't think it would turn out the way it has.
> 
> I'll definitely hold my hand up and say that if in 6 months the end game of this hasn't turned out to be Bryan beating HHH after everything that has happened then yes, absolutely, all the shit that has gone down shouldn't have. If you're going to have the big evil boss fuck with the hero, eventually he has to get his comeuppance at the hands of the hero. There's no way around that and right now that isn't looking likely to happen. There's still 6 months however and at the very least Bryan will finally get his run with the title. I still don't think that it was all for nought but maybe that's just me being optimistic. Sooner or later though, you have to call a spade a spade. Insert shovel a shovel joke here. It would be unfortunate and disappointing but there's nothing that can be done.
> 
> Speaking on the positive for a moment, from Summerslam to NOC I couldn't fault the program. It was awesome and definitely some of the best stuff they put out in years. I'll stand by that no matter what. Post NOC there was a marked change in direction and while I understand what they were trying to do with the title vacancy and all that, it didn't exactly turn out to be the best option. Then again, having Orton beat Bryan 3 times in a row wouldn't have been the best option either so I don't know where you go from there.
> 
> Right now we have Orton/Show on the horizon it seems and while I'm not thrilled about a future match between the 2, I still am enjoying the storyline as a whole and all this lawsuit business definitely reeks of a Vince return. It's just a matter of when I guess.
> 
> Me personally, I'd book Bryan's story as a pseudo redemption/underdog deal. He was screwed countless times and lost his chance at the title. I'd give him a much more aggressive character as a result. I'd have him be entered into the Rumble at no.1 and go on to win it, enraging HHH and drawing his attention back to Bryan because he has an official title shot and therefore another chance at becoming the 'face of the company' again. Somewhere along the way HHH wins the title saying he can only rely on himself to ensure that Bryan doesn't destroy his company. Rumble winner Bryan vs. Champion HHH at Wrestlemania. Bryan wins, the story is complete and everything comes full circle. That's how I'd do it but WWE might have other ideas.


totally agree man. U sumed it up perfectly.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

You put "This is what will happen" as topic with such confidence then in first paragraph its full of "may not" "doubt" etc 
So your not 100% and the topic name is not justified


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: This is what will happen.*

So supposedly you work for wwe maybe in the creative i guess??
So the way you are telling things i think they have dropped the idea of vince vs hhh,and since you work for them can you confirm it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: This is what will happen.*

negged


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: This is what will happen.*



OML said:


> Big Show vs Orton may not happen at SS I doubt he will just be given a title shot. Unless they do the you get a title shot if you drop the lawsuit but..
> 
> Big Show will defeat Randy Orton at SS or TLC (likely TLC) to become WWE Champion.
> Triple H gets pissed at Orton and says I will do things myself
> At Royal Rumble Triple H wins the WWE Title from Big Show and becomes the face again. Later in the night Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble
> WM- Daniel Bryan vs Triple H wwe title and bryan wins.
> 
> INstead of bitching enjoy the story being told. Everyone always complained about how WWE doesnt do long term stories this is a great long term story with a great payoff. Yea maybe Big Show shouldnt be champion but he deserves one last run and is over with the crowd big time. Bryan will get his moment


thank you another person who sees the bigger picture


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: This is what will happen.*

Triple H only wrestles stars e.g Brock Lesnar, The Rock and The Undertaker.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: This is what will happen.*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> So supposedly you work for wwe maybe in the creative i guess??
> So the way you are telling things i think they have dropped the idea of vince vs hhh,and since you work for them can you confirm it.


It will sill be HHH vs Vince. DB will rep Vince and HHH will rep himself


----------



## OML

*Re: This is what will happen.*

ok ya wise asses maybe the name of the thread wasnt the best choice instead of trying to be funny which you arent fucking discuss the topic or kick rocks


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I still think Daniel Bryan vs Triple H will happen at WrestleMania, not sure if the title will be involved though, it probably doesn't need it. 

I suspect a unification will be happening between :cena3 and rton2


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

why the fuck would they need a unificiation match between Cena and Orton? it'll be 2014...why would they still be big time players in the WWE at Wrestlemania? the crowd wont' give a shit about that match. A business standpoint its suicide...people want change. What's the point of the performance center and NXT if you put the same two guys in the WM main event every year?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: This is what will happen.*



OML said:


> Big Show vs Orton may not happen at SS I doubt he will just be given a title shot. Unless they do the you get a title shot if you drop the lawsuit but..
> 
> Big Show will defeat Randy Orton at SS or TLC (likely TLC) to become WWE Champion.
> Triple H gets pissed at Orton and says I will do things myself
> At Royal Rumble Triple H wins the WWE Title from Big Show and becomes the face again. Later in the night Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble
> WM- Daniel Bryan vs Triple H wwe title and bryan wins.
> 
> INstead of bitching enjoy the story being told. Everyone always complained about how WWE doesnt do long term stories this is a great long term story with a great payoff. Yea maybe Big Show shouldnt be champion but he deserves one last run and is over with the crowd big time. Bryan will get his moment


Big Show will not beat Orton for the title. :lmao

IF a match between Bryan & HHH happens, it would probably be a non-title match.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: This is what will happen.*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> Triple H only wrestles stars e.g Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Curt Axel and The Undertaker.


Fixed. :axel


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

What happened to the petition to get Big Show's job back? I remember them mentioning it one week and then nothing.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

rewrite of all scripts, everything has changed now......


----------



## TheStig

*Re: This is what will happen.*



Alo0oy said:


> Big Show will not beat Orton for the title. :lmao
> 
> IF a match between Bryan & HHH happens, it would probably be a non-title match.


The way they have build big show up it would just look stupid if he were to lose. Orton will win but only with some other shit going down and we already have seen enough of that. If they go 1-1 let orton win clean and move on.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan is winning the title back eventually..he needs to.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: This is what will happen.*



Londrick said:


> Fixed. :axel


Not only does he face them, but jobs to them too, apparently.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: This is what will happen.*



TheStig said:


> The way they have build big show up it would just look stupid if he were to lose. Orton will win but only with some other shit going down and we already have seen enough of that. If they go 1-1 let orton win clean and move on.


It would look stupid for Big Show to lose but not Bryan? Big Show is there to prop up the heels, that's it.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: This is what will happen.*



Alo0oy said:


> It would look stupid for Big Show to lose but not Bryan? Big Show is there to prop up the heels, that's it.


Because they were all afraid of bryan and ran like headless chickens everytime they saw him. They have been shittin their pants when they see big show and you expect orton to beat him 1v1? Bryan didn't lose clean so he didn't look stupid but the story went to shit with all the stupid finishes and I think we are past them by now.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Orton will get help from the usual suspects to beat the Big Show.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

they'll probably do a thing where Orton will have all these face challengers and they'll all lose by screw job just like Bryan and then Bryan will end up being the only one left to avenge them. Or something!


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: This is what will happen.*



TheStig said:


> Because they were all afraid of bryan and ran like headless chickens everytime they saw him. They have been shittin their pants when they see big show and you expect orton to beat him 1v1? Bryan didn't lose clean so he didn't look stupid but the story went to shit with all the stupid finishes and I think we are past them by now.


Which is EXACTLY why he'll be used to prop up the heels, he's being booked strong so that when the heels beat him, they get propped up. That's what "prop up" means. Having Orton beat a jobber won't give him extra credibility, having him go over a guy that destroys The Shield by himself does.

They don't want Orton to go to WM & defend his title against Punk or Cena (the main guys rumored for that match) when all he did is beat jobbers.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: This is what will happen.*



Alo0oy said:


> Which is EXACTLY why he'll be used to prop up the heels, he's being booked strong so that when the heels beat him, they get propped up. That's what "prop up" means. Having Orton beat a jobber won't give him extra credibility, having him go over a guy that destroys The Shield by himself does.
> 
> They don't want Orton to go to WM & defend his title against Punk or Cena (the main guys rumored for that match) when all he did is beat jobbers.


I understand what you are saying but in the current state if he beats show it will involve hhh doing something and it will be hhh taking the heat and orton standing there for the pin. I haven't been watching wrestling as long time as many of you guys have but when did a face get booked strong to later give the heel "the prop". I missed when hhh was in charge and on top of his game so maybe it was usual then. They have backed themselves into a corner and im interested to see how they go around with this because I dont know what will happend.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: This is what will happen.*



TheStig said:


> I understand what you are saying but in the current state if he beats show it will involve hhh doing something and it will be hhh taking the heat and orton standing there for the pin. I haven't been watching wrestling as long time as many of you guys have but when did a face get booked strong to later give the heel "the prop". I missed when hhh was in charge and on top of his game so maybe it was usual then. They have backed themselves into a corner and im interested to see how they go around with this because I dont know what will happend.


That's how every heel goes over a babyface, by either a low blow or a screw job, although this time it might be clean since Orton was booked like shit against Bryan & he needs to recover.


----------



## Mabus

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I don't get why people are so sure that Bryan will beat Triple H for payback, let alone happen in Wrestlemania. WWE has screwed a lot of angles time and time again. And considering WWE's "bizarre" booking strategies recently, I don't see Bryan triumphing Triple H to be the end all and be all. I'm afraid there's a chance that Cena will beat Triple H instead. Or worse, the angle could end with Big Show beating Triple H...


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Mabus said:


> I don't get why people are so sure that Bryan will beat Triple H for payback, let alone happen in Wrestlemania. WWE has screwed a lot of angles time and time again. And considering WWE's "bizarre" booking strategies recently, I don't see Bryan triumphing Triple H to be the end all and be all. I'm afraid there's a chance that Cena will beat Triple H instead. Or worse, the angle could end with *Big Show beating Triple H*...


Triple H jobbing to Big Show?


----------



## Mabus

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> Triple H jobbing to Big Show?


Well, some babyface has to triumph over this "Best for Business" angle. I'm just being pessimistic, and I'm sure Bryan will gets his payback and Punk will be involved, just not sure in which fashion.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Has anyone suggested that Big Show might be 'the devil' controlling the Wyatt Family? It could be a reveal down the line after they've squeezed as much out of him against Orton/Triple H possible, then he turns heel to give Cena a post-Mania opponent.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena AND Show should turn heel..Punk and Bryan should go against all of them....hell yeah, they'll finally be the guys running the show, instead of Cena....Heels aren't faces of the company.


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***






Watch it all but the part from 4:40 is a must watch.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***










Another reason why HHH will not work with the B+. He won't even take the finisher to kick out of.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

at least that was Bryan's payback....oh well! he still ends up better off, he's a better person than anyone in that ring combined..Orton, HBK and HHH have reputations of being assholes, no one says anything bad about Bryan in that company other than on air. Everyone likes him in the back...and he's about to get married to a hot girl. He's better off without the politics.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Another reason why HHH will not work with the B+. He won't even take the finisher to kick out of.


What he did was what's best for business. :trips :trips2 :HHH :HHH2 :hhh2


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> why the fuck would they need a unificiation match between Cena and Orton? it'll be 2014...why would they still be big time players in the WWE at Wrestlemania? the crowd wont' give a shit about that match. A business standpoint its suicide...people want change. What's the point of the performance center and NXT *if you put the same two guys in the WM main event every year?*


Don't know what you're seeing but Orton rarely main events Mania and hasn't since 2009.


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: **Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Nobody wants to see Cena in the mainevent of wm AGAIN. For goodness sake, he should just face someone for the world title, give a no dq match with punk vs orton vs bryan the mainevent in a triple threat for the wwe title. THAT is good for business


----------



## superuser1

*So is it officially a stable now?*

I hope so. I hate how they only are together on certain nights then the following week they're all spread apart. I'd mark so hard if next Monday Orton,Shield,Kane,HHH and Steph all came out to the ring dressed in suits.


----------



## NMPunk

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*

One more active wrestler and their officially a stable


----------



## Old_John

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*



superuser1 said:


> I hope so. I hate how they only are together on certain nights then the following week they're all spread apart. I'd mark so hard if next Monday Orton,Shield,Kane,HHH and Steph all came out to the ring dressed in suits.


Add Maddox and Vickie and we can have ourselves a corporate happy hour... :lmao


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*



NMPunk said:


> One more active wrestler and their officially a stable


I know he is not a more active wrestler, but how about HBK?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*



superuser1 said:


> I hope so. I hate how they only are together on certain nights then the following week they're all spread apart. I'd mark so hard if next Monday Orton,Shield,Kane,HHH and Steph all came out to the ring dressed in suits.


You want the Shield to drop their badass riot gear look for corporate suits? 
Let me explain why that's a bad idea: They're the mercenaries. The heavies.
No. Sell-out Kane is bad enough.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You want the Shield to drop their badass riot gear look for corporate suits?
> Let me explain why that's a bad idea: They're the mercenaries. The heavies.
> No. Sell-out Kane is bad enough.


They could for one night only


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: So is it officially a stable now?*



superuser1 said:


> They could for one night only


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I hope they were an official stable, that ending was pretty cool seeing them all together standing over Show.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

anybody that tries to make sense out of this angle is just kidding themselves. I almost thought Cesaro would be freed up for it earlier when Cena dodged him and he ran into Colter. Could have lead to a real Americans split since Cesaro is so over it's ridiculous.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm still holding on to hope that this storyline will right itself after Survivor Series but as of right now it's borderline a complete fucking mess. Pulling things out of their ass never mentioned before on tv, bringing something back like Big Show's iron clad contract (yay continuity!) only to COMPLETELY IGNORE IT ANYWAY, all sorts of weekly messes and everyone's favorite: a lawsuit storyline. Gripping television. Also I just find it hilarious that Triple H and Big Show are main eventing tv over both world champions and Punk and Bryan. It's kind of hilarious. 

I'm still holding out hope that this will end up actually achieving something by Wrestlemania, something more than Triple H as the #1 heel and a Cena vs Orton feud for the face of the WWE or something... but my hope is quickly dimming. See that requires putting faith in the writing team and that's not something I can do.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

"This isn't about money, I'm broke. I don't have any money problems."

AND he didn't even ask for his house back. What a goof.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Vince took over creative and fucked things up even more...they're acting as if all those Raws with Bryan never existed.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I just hope that there is some kind of establishment with Bryan/Punk versus the Authority eventually (by eventually I mean January)


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so now its Big Show against 7 people..they got rid of Bryan..it would make more sense if Punk, Bryan and Big Show teamed up.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> "This isn't about money, I'm broke. I don't have any money problems."
> 
> AND he didn't even ask for his house back. What a goof.


This line made me instantly think of Sid's famous "I have half the brain that you do" gem.

Like, he tried this wise ass comeback that he probably thought sounded super cool, but upon delivery made him sound like a gigantic ass.

I don't have any money problems-I'm broke! You idiot, you just insulted yourself. Being broke isn't something to be proud of. And besides, you DO have money problems-YOU DON'T HAVE ANY. Having no money, one of the fundamental things in our society, is a big fucking problem. No money leads to homelessness, no insurance, no health care, the inability to support your family...none of these strike you as a troubling issue, you thundering boob? 

Oh wait, I forgot. This is Big Show in 2013-the guy who cries so he's not fired and now suddenly is all HERP DERP NO CARES IN THE WORLD.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

For the first time since this whole new coporation angle started, Orton actually looks like "the guy". They have been trying to convince this whole time that he is the guy, but he has just come across looking like Hunter's lackey.

He was swagged up tonight. His arrogant promo about how all the chicks in the arena want his cock, him directing traffic at the end of the show and trash talking. He was looking like a boss.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CM Jewels said:


> For the first time since this whole new coporation angle started, Orton actually looks like "the guy". They have been trying to convince this whole time that he is the guy, but he has just come across looking like Hunter's lackey.
> 
> He was swagged up tonight. His arrogant promo about how all the chicks in the arena want his cock, him directing traffic at the end of the show and trash talking. He was looking like a boss.


They were probably protecting Bryan in the previous feud, now it's just Big Show, he's huge so he doesn't need any of that.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



KO Bossy said:


> Oh wait, I forgot. This is Big Show in 2013-the guy who cries so he's not fired and now suddenly is all HERP DERP NO CARES IN THE WORLD.


This is what happens when a multi-millionaire in reality tries to act poor and has no fucking idea what it's actually like to be poor. 

That's what's been fundamentally wrong with this storyline and it shone through worse than ever with Show's absolute nonchalant attitude towards his so-called poverty.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I just can't believe out of all the talent on the roster and more specifically Bryan, Punk, fuck even Cesaro anyone they pick Big Show to mainevent one of the big 4 PPVs for the title.

The storyline has so much potential and I really like it, but seeing Big Show get beat down doesn't bother me before when it was Bryan I actually cared. It's a mess and Show needs to fuck right off after Survivor Series.


----------



## Mabus

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

No matter how hard Big Show tries to act, his feud with Triple H is definitely the worst written wrestling storyline since Hornswoggle becoming Vince McMahon's illegitimate son. 

Just like some has speculated in the forums, this angle might be designed to troll us. Because WWE can't be that stupid, right?


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This is what I meant with how they potray big show, they needed 4-5 man to take him down and you guys think orton will beat him clean. If they actually booked him less strong orton could go over him clean but right now the main-event will once again be over booked and none will get anything from it. Since bryan is out who is actually on big show's side? End this as soon as possible and go for something new.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GoToSl33p said:


> I just can't believe out of all the talent on the roster and more specifically Bryan, Punk, fuck even Cesaro anyone they pick Big Show to mainevent one of the big 4 PPVs for the title.
> 
> The storyline has so much potential and I really like it, but seeing Big Show get beat down doesn't bother me before when it was Bryan I actually cared. It's a mess and Show needs to fuck right off after Survivor Series.


TLC is only 3 weeks from Survivor Series. Mr. Wight won't go anywhere.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Randy Orton logic:

"You think you guys have power over anything?!"

*few seconds later*

"You have the power to choose my next victim!!"


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> TLC is only 3 weeks from Survivor Series. Mr. Wight won't go anywhere.


That's brilliant then. :argh:

What's with these 3 week builds for PPVs aswell?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Srdjan99 said:


> Randy Orton logic:
> 
> "You think you guys have power over anything?!"
> 
> *few seconds later*
> 
> "You have the power to choose my next victim!!"


I'm not seeing the gap in logic. He is saying anyone they chose is just a victim, so they aren't picking any potential winner, all the outcomes are the same. So their choice is meaningless and powerless.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GoToSl33p said:


> That's brilliant then. :argh:
> 
> What's with these 3 week builds for PPVs aswell?


beats me. but its better they save Punk and Bryan back in the WWE Championship picture after TLC because there is long time tip the Rumble and the RTWM will be when viewership will return. It would be too rushed for Punk and nobody wants to see Bryan vs Orton # 452123411236 again. Either Big Show vs Orton again in a TLC match or Big Show vs Hunter and Orton gets a filler guy for the PPV and for the Holiday shows.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> beats me. but its better they save Punk and Bryan back in the WWE Championship picture after TLC because there is long time tip the Rumble and the RTWM will be when viewership will return. It would be too rushed for Punk and nobody wants to see Bryan vs Orton # 452123411236 again. Either Big Show vs Orton again in a TLC match or Big Show vs Hunter and Orton gets a filler guy for the PPV and for the Holiday shows.


Yea that's true, as long as it is done properly come Mania time and Bryan gets HHH and Punk gets what he deserves.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So who else thinks HHH is gonna save this feud and put over a bunch of new guys?

Yeah? Nobody? That's right *shut the f*ck up.*


----------



## donalder

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

In Tlc they have to make a Bryan vs Punk Ladder match with a title shot for the wwe champion in the rumble,Punk Wins,then he wins Orton and Bryan wins the Rumble.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Natsuke said:


> So who else thinks HHH is gonna save this feud and put over a bunch of new guys?
> 
> Yeah? Nobody? That's right *shut the f*ck up.*


Triple H isn't even a threat. He's just a goon for Steph. That was made clear their backstage segment. So, really him heeling it up was all for not.

Why the fuck didn't the Big Show demand his house back? That's the one logical thing, the one item with real continuity in this stupid angle, but nope, he is chasing his dream of being "The Face of the WWE" which is never going to happen. Ugh. Anytime they do these angles were talent has the promotion by the balls, its always stupid. CM Punk and his dumb demands, Brock and his, now Big Show. It's never entertaining. It just makes everyone look like assholes and/or idiots.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Triple H isn't even a threat. He's just a goon for Steph. That was made clear their backstage segment. So, really him heeling it up was all for not.


If he's a goon for Steph, then you can bet that he's going to turn face because he's sick of being a tool for the McMahons.

Uh...

Wait.

That sounds even worse.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Natsuke said:


> If he's a goon for Steph, then you can bet that he's going to turn face because he's sick of being a tool for the McMahons.
> 
> Uh...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> That sounds even worse.


Yikes. Triple H turns babyface and he saves the WWE from those evil McMahons. Vince's hand picked guy vs Triple H is actually Vince playing the heel. :argh:


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Yikes. Triple H turns babyface and he saves the WWE from those evil McMahons. Vince's hand picked guy vs Triple H is actually Vince playing the heel. :argh:


And we all know how HHH vs Orton worked out at Wrestlemania 25, no?

I mean, that's the thing that I really want people to notice. There's a bunch of things all happening, and the reality is that this feud has completely lost sight of what it was supposed to be.

This feud was supposed to be focusing on an interesting topic: Who's the next Face of the WWE needs to be when Cena goes away? So you had two important characters. Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan. 

Bryan is the anti-face who is over as hell. He does not carry the looks of a built model but has the in-ring ability that is quite frankly better than 99% of any WWE/F roster. Then you have the hand-picked Corporate Champion, Randy Orton, who does have the looks and 'ideal' of what a Champion is to their eyes. He is also backed by an immensely powerful group of people.

Emphasis on *'backed.'*

That was what this was supposed to be. It was supposed to be an engaging feud between the WWE's present and their future. And just as I predicted, it's leading to a matchup *hat features none of those people.* It's HHH vs Big Show.

It's fucking HHH vs Big Show.

I don't see how people can't understand that HHH being in storylines in 2013 is an actual POISON. HHH is a great wrestler and is, by all means, one of the greatest of all-time. But this just goes down as another year where a feud that was so Red Hot is going to diminish because HHH needs another marquee match. It's not me hating on HHH. It's a pure fact at this point. Bryan is no longer in this feud. Orton is taking a backseat to Big Show, and HHH is the one getting the focus.

I don't get it. I don't understand why people are failing to see that in 2013.

*And somehow, people feel like the answer is CM Punk.*

No.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Natsuke said:


> If he's a goon for Steph, then you can bet that he's going to turn face because he's sick of being a tool for the McMahons.
> 
> Uh...
> 
> Wait.
> 
> That sounds even worse.


Orton and Vince w/Steph vs HHH and Show at WM 30.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Londrick said:


> Orton and Vince w/Steph vs HHH and Show at WM 30.


That would be the worst possible conclusion for this angle... So i'm expecting it.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Londrick said:


> Orton and Vince w/Steph vs HHH and Show at WM 30.


Please delete that before Vince sees it & considers it.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I could see Triple H turning babyface and Vince's guy being either Sheamus or Kane for him to face at WM30. I'd rather Kane be Vince's guy to keep Kane away from Daniel Bryan.

(goes to the idea that Triple H is still salty over the reaction to him tapping out at Summerslam against Brock, so his ego would want that big pop at WM30)


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Authority's Official BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> "This isn't about money, I'm broke. I don't have any money problems."
> 
> AND he didn't even ask for his house back. What a goof.


He don't need money. Being white is good enough for the Big Show. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Any logical person would've asked for their house back, the WWE title shot, to be named the face of the WWE, to have immunity status, and a big bag of money if they were coming back to this company. But not Big Show. Na..

The segment was completely ridiculous. Why would you even want your job back when the same people who ran you out of the company are still there? Big Show should've been making unreasonable demands. Then Stephanie or HHH should've suggested that he will be treated better, get his job back, and a title shot. That would've went over better, especially with the beat-down ending.



Londrick said:


>


Triple H looks boss here.

I really want segments where HHH and Mr. Jacobs are playing chess on company time.



GoToSl33p said:


> I just can't believe out of all the talent on the roster and more specifically Bryan, Punk, fuck even Cesaro anyone they pick Big Show to mainevent one of the big 4 PPVs for the title.
> 
> The storyline has so much potential and I really like it, but seeing Big Show get beat down doesn't bother me before when it was Bryan I actually cared. It's a mess and Show needs to fuck right off after Survivor Series.


Don't be in a rush to have Big Show anywhere near Bryan and Punk. You guys should be happy that Big Show is fighting Randy Orton. Trust me, as a Sheamus fan, Big Show beats everybody for the title. So, most likely, Randy is going to lose against Show, barring massive interference. You would not have wanted Bryan finally getting the title, only for Big Show to take it from him. Let Big Show get his win over Randy and then get buried by HHH. Hopefully.

Think I'm lying about the Big Show? Look at what happened to Cody and the IC title and Sheamus and the WHC, even though the match was good. You lose to Big Show and then you flounder in the midcard with no direction.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> I could see Triple H turning babyface and Vince's guy being either Sheamus or Kane for him to face at WM30. I'd rather Kane be Vince's guy to keep Kane away from Daniel Bryan.
> 
> (goes to the idea that Triple H is still salty over the reaction to him tapping out at Summerslam against Brock, so his ego would want that big pop at WM30)


:trips2 only wrestles stars.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> :trips2 only wrestles stars.


Brock and Taker are already booked, so Triple H is outta luck. There are no other stars.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Brock and Taker are already booked, so Triple H is outta luck. There are no other stars.


You do realize that this is Triple H we are talking about, right? he'd book himself against Cena, if he can't, it would be against Punk or Orton.

:trips2 :HHH :HHH2


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I am very happy about things are going the way that they are. I had seen this cuntery coming about 2 months back when all the DB marks and HHH defenders were still in denial. LOLing at all of you.
Now, I know you all had your hopes up, but HHH is doing what HHH has always done. Give 0 fucks about everything else over. Now it might be hard times for you DB marks but just do what I did back in 2004 or 2005, stop watching. The cuntery that HHH exudes from across the screen was just too much for me to handle.
Next few years are gonna be rough for all of you DB and Punk marks. Either start giving less fucks or stop watching altogether. My humble advice.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> I am very happy about things are going the way that they are. I had seen this cuntery coming about 2 months back when all the DB marks and HHH defenders were still in denial. LOLing at all of you.
> Now, I know you all had your hopes up, but HHH is doing what HHH has always done. Give 0 fucks about everything else over. Now it might be hard times for you DB marks but just do what I did back in 2004 or 2005, stop watching. The cuntery that HHH exudes from across the screen was just too much for me to handle.
> Next few years are gonna be rough for all of you DB and Punk marks. Either start giving less fucks or stop watching altogether. My humble advice.


Punk will be in a big match at WM, is there anybody else to fill the card other than Cena, Orton, HHH, Lesnar, & Taker? I'm not worried about Punk at all.

Although Bryan's place in the card might not be so favorable.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> Punk will be in a big match at WM, is there anybody else to fill the card other than Cena, Orton, HHH, Lesnar, & Taker? I'm not worried about Punk at all.
> 
> Although Bryan's place in the card might not be so favorable.


Brock/Taker
Cena/Orton for title unification
McMahon showdown with Triple H facing off against whomever Vince pulls out of his hat

You're left with both CM Punk and Bryan facing off against the likes of Kane/Ryback/Husky Wyatt. The best you can hope for, actually, might be ADR in a heatless nothing feud. WM30 is looking like a one match show with an obvious outcome (Brock jobbing in a streak match).


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Brock/Taker
> Cena/Orton for title unification
> McMahon showdown with Triple H facing off against whomever Vince pulls out of his hat
> 
> You're left with both CM Punk and Bryan facing off against the likes of Kane/Ryback/Husky Wyatt. The best you can hope for, actually, might be ADR in a heatless nothing feud. WM30 is looking like a one match show with an obvious outcome (Brock jobbing in a streak match).


or it can be:

Punk vs Orton - WWE title.
Cena vs HHH - WHC and/or control of the company.
Taker vs Lesnar.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> or it can be:
> 
> Punk vs Orton - WWE title.
> Cena vs HHH - WHC and/or control of the company.
> Taker vs Lesnar.


Punk/Orton in that line up is a repeat of Punk/Jericho, the WWE title playing as a midcard belt, while Cena's feud with a part timer is the focus. I actually prefer title unification between Orton and Cena because at least that is casting Orton as someone who matters and we'd get the real answer who the face of the WWE is (it's Cena, duh). That's really the only payoff this storyline can have.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Punk/Orton in that line up is a repeat of Punk/Jericho, the WWE title playing as a midcard belt, while Cena's feud with a part timer is the focus. I actually prefer title unification between Orton and Cena because at least that is casting Orton as someone who matters and we'd get the real answer who the face of the WWE is (it's Cena, duh). That's really the only payoff this storyline can have.


But that would make Wrestlemania a two match show instead of a three match show.

Besides, when they first feuded, Punk was a completely different character, & he wasn't a main eventer back then.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> Punk will be in a big match at WM, is there anybody else to fill the card other than Cena, Orton, HHH, Lesnar, & Taker? I'm not worried about Punk at all.
> 
> Although Bryan's place in the card might not be so favorable.


I can see you're a punk mark.
Don't see him getting the main event for wm or even a big match. I can be wrong but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LegendKiller98

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Brock/Taker
> Cena/Orton for title unification
> McMahon showdown with Triple H facing off against whomever Vince pulls out of his hat
> 
> You're left with both CM Punk and Bryan facing off against the likes of Kane/Ryback/Husky Wyatt. The best you can hope for, actually, might be ADR in a heatless nothing feud. WM30 is looking like a one match show with an obvious outcome (Brock jobbing in a streak match).


You forget the fact that there is a royal rumble winner which will be also in the unification match at wrestlemana which might not happen though and the logical choice is cm punk making it a triple thread


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I dunno about this angle at this point, WrestleMania maybe isn't shaping up the way I thought, atleast I hope there not fucking this up, some elements of this angle are awesome while others are as bad as TNA's Aces and Eights effort. 



Londrick said:


>


I mean just look at that stable :mark: that's fucking BOSS, HOW ARE WWE MAKING THIS BORING AT THE MINUTE?!


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan never was supposed to be the guy that overcame the Authority. They were just wanting to show that he can hang with the big boys, which we already knew he could. And he worked so hard that they gave him a big push to establish him. They weren't going to give him the title at this moment in time because they had it planned out that Cena would overcome them all along. They needed a fan favorite to grow their heel heat and also they wanted to establish Bryan as a top guy. He was never supposed to be Cena's replacement like we all thought they were leaning toward, that was just wishful thinking. Look at the evidence. The night after Summerslam, Stephanie starts calling him a B+, then he gets beaten down several times, people can't help in fear of losing their jobs, the fan base gets more and more behind Bryan. He grows his feud with Orton, and then a report comes out that Big Show is scheduled to have a title feud with Orton and then another with Triple H, so all along it was going to be Big Show feuding with them to show their dominance and all along Bryan and Big Show were going to lose to the dominant stable. Cena was the guy they always wanted to overcome them, and he will be. They aren't blaming Bryan for anything, its all in the evidence, he was never supposed to overcome them, and look at how he loses matches, he has to get screwed to lose matches, and he hasn't lost a match cleanly in a one on one effort since mid June against the Shield. So there you go, if they were burying him or not showing faith, they wouldn't have him only losing matches due to being screwed, they could have just had Orton kick his ass most of the match and beat him with the RKO. Instead, he showed that he can hang and that he is a stud and they gave him that opportunity and built him up. His time for the title will come sometime next year, but he won't headline Wrestlemania, it was always supposed to be Cena/Orton headlining. But Bryan is apart of their future vision, he'll have big feuds, and eventually will win the title, the whole purpose of this was to just establish him as the top guy, not the face of the company, that's Cena, just a top guy! They're not blaming him for the buyrates like we originally thought too because they started belittling him the night after Summerslam, so regardless of the buyrate, he was going to lose the feud. Also, they wouldn't have let him tap out HBK to show how much of a bad ass he is. And there was a report on October 1st, that came out and said that they were thinking of Bryan feuding with Lesnar next summer. There was a report out yesterday that Heyman will be revealed as the Devil behind the Wyatt attacks...hmmm think about it, Heyman is the Devil, the Wyatts attacked Bryan, Heyman and Lesnar are tight.....makes sense to me. Epicness personified!


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This is close to what happened after Night of Champions.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

is that when Miz won the title off Orton? ha ha nobody likes the Miz, that proves nothing..they obviously don't like him..he's just their PR guy, all he's good for.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> I can see you're a punk mark.
> Don't see him getting the main event for wm or even a big match. I can be wrong but we'll have to wait and see.


I'm pretty confident he will be either in the mainevent or one of the big matches, in fact I'd put a lot of big money on it.

His either gonna get Orton for the title, Cena for the WHC, possibly Bryan for the WWE title and in a pipe dream Austin if he was to return but that's almost definetely not gonna happen.

And I would also say that Punk is a big chance to win the Rumble aswell.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If Heyman ends up being the Devil afterall and is the boss of the Wyatts...and if this whole Lesnar/Taker match happens for Mania, Lesnar is with Heyman, so that means that there is a good chance of taker aligning with Punk/Bryan and that would be fucking amazing! Holy shit man! just imagine it, how good that angle would be, would trump anything the Authority is currently doing. Taker/Lesnar for Mania and perhaps Bray/Bryan? who knows! also, Punk as of now isn't in the title picture for Mania, I have a feeling they're going to waste the Royal Rumble this upcoming year because if its supposed to be Cena/Orton headlining Mania, then the Rumble winner is useless then, so they might as well just not do the Rumble at all....


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H might me the leader of the Corp, but Randy is the divine pressence apparently


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> If Heyman ends up being the Devil afterall and is the boss of the Wyatts...and if this whole Lesnar/Taker match happens for Mania, Lesnar is with Heyman, so that means that there is a good chance of taker aligning with Punk/Bryan and that would be fucking amazing! Holy shit man! just imagine it, how good that angle would be, would trump anything the Authority is currently doing. Taker/Lesnar for Mania and perhaps Bray/Bryan? who knows! also, Punk as of now isn't in the title picture for Mania, I have a feeling they're going to waste the Royal Rumble this upcoming year because if its supposed to be Cena/Orton headlining Mania, then the Rumble winner is useless then, so they might as well just not do the Rumble at all....


Sorry to shoot you down but none of this will happen. Be realistic, Cena and Orton will not close Mania, it won't even happen. I even have a feeling Cena won't mainevent Mania, but you never know these days. The Royal Rumble always plays a huge part in the Mania card, and will this year too. But Taker, Bryan and Punk aligning themselves doesn't not make sense, plus Bray vs Bryan is pretty much happening at Survivor Series so for them to fight at Mania would be silly.


----------



## CorporateKane

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I ask myself if all this will turn into something similar as Corporation from 1999... Eventually becoming something as the Corporate Ministry if the Wyatts will be rall involved cuz of the Kane thing now


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> If Heyman ends up being the Devil afterall and is the boss of the Wyatts...and if this whole Lesnar/Taker match happens for Mania, Lesnar is with Heyman, so that means that there is a good chance of taker aligning with Punk/Bryan and that would be fucking amazing! Holy shit man! just imagine it, how good that angle would be, would trump anything the Authority is currently doing. Taker/Lesnar for Mania and perhaps Bray/Bryan? who knows! also, Punk as of now isn't in the title picture for Mania, I have a feeling they're going to waste the Royal Rumble this upcoming year because if its supposed to be Cena/Orton headlining Mania, then the Rumble winner is useless then, so they might as well just not do the Rumble at all....


If Brock?Taker happens it will be by themselves alone and more about their past & the UFC confrontation & Heyman selling the match. They will not be saddled with Punk & Bryan


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CorporateKane said:


> I ask myself if all this will turn into something similar as Corporation from 1999... Eventually becoming something as the Corporate Ministry if the Wyatts will be rall involved cuz of the Kane thing now


You know I was thinking about this last week. If the Shield and the Wyatts were to be with The Authority then it would be kind've like the Corporate Ministry in a way. Would also set up for a feud later on, since I've long since said they would eventually go that route. But we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Taker aligning with Bryan and Punk makes perfect sense...Kane has a history with Bryan, Kane is Undertakers' kayfabe brother, and Punk hates Heyman. It all ties in together beautifully..Especially if Taker is supposed to face Brock in a few months. That would be a story anyone can get behind. Its a whole Hell of a lot better than the Big Show/HHH show...but then again if the Punk/Bryan story ends up with all the ratings, who gets reinserted back into the authority storyline? you guessed it..HHH needs to have the hot act around at all times.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

how the wwe creative is really killing this storyline does wonders. it looked so promising after summerslam, now its awful


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

the crowd was dead during that last segment..it was so awkward. I had to fast forward through it to avoid embarassment. they're a very stubborn company. Listening to those Refund chants at PPV events the last few months and all of that, yet they're back to square one of the constant beat downs and going back to the screwy finishes again, they'll probably screw Big Show over the same fashion they did to Bryan. So you have to ask yourself, are they doing it on purpose? I mean if they are continuing the same behavior that everyone has been complaining about this whole time, then that either means they don't care what the fans want, or they are sticking to their guns no matter what no matter what anyone says or thinks. Because if there continues to be shitty ppv finishes, then how can they expect buyrates? that's why this whole best for business angle is the most ludicrous thing ever, because it feels like they're intentionally sabotaging their business until WM season.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They really do need to stop it with all these executive roles. It makes shit way too confusing and stupid at the same time. You have two GMs, a Director of Operations, An Executive Vice President, a COO, and a CEO not to mention the BOARD OF DIRECTORS.



*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Headliner said:


> They really do need to stop it with all these executive roles. It makes shit way too confusing and stupid at the same time. You have two GMs, a Director of Operations, An Executive Vice President, a COO, and a CEO not to mention the BOARD OF DIRECTORS.
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE FUCK*


I am wondering what Kane's position will be? chief secretary to the coo?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GOD said:


> how the wwe creative is really killing this storyline does wonders. it looked so promising after summerslam, now its awful


The storyline still has potential if they're smart enough to bury Big Show at Survivor Series & move on to someone new, maybe go against the alliance of Punk/Bryan, hell maybe even Punk/Bryan/Cena. The storyline can then branch into two separate feuds heading into WM, Bryan/Cena for the WHC, & Punk/Orton for the WWE title.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> The storyline still has potential if they're smart enough to bury Big Show at Survivor Series & move on to someone new, maybe go against the alliance of Punk/Bryan, hell maybe even Punk/Bryan/Cena. The storyline can then branch into two separate feuds heading into WM, Bryan/Cena for the WHC, & Punk/Orton for the WWE title.



Ziggler needs to be added to the people against the authority.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> I am wondering what Kane's position will be? chief secretary to the coo?


Hunter named him Director of Operations


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> Hunter named him Director of Operations


Missed it. Was this on raw?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> Ziggler needs to be added to the people against the authority.


He should, but I was being realistic, there's still a chance of authority vs Punk/Bryan/Cena, if they add Ziggler he'd probably be the jobber of the group. & at this point, being the jobber of the main storyline is a step up for Ziggler.

Realistically, Punk/Bryan/Cena can go after the authority after they kayfabe injure Big Show at Survivor Series, Punk then wins the Rumble & challenges Orton, Bryan wins his title shot at Elimination Chamber & challenges Cena.

If they really want to unify the titles, they can have a Fatal Fourway at Extreme Rules with the winner taking both titles.

With Triple H vs Sheamus & Taker vs Lesnar, that's a 4 match deep Wrestlemania.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

anyone else bothered by the fact that the Miz has had a lengthy title reign with the WWE championship and Bryan hasnt' yet? no way do they value Miz more lol


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> anyone else bothered by the fact that the Miz has had a lengthy title reign with the WWE championship and Bryan hasnt' yet? no way do they value Miz more lol


What's more troublesome is the fact that he's the only guy to beat Cena at the main event of Wrestlemania (excluding The Rock).


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_74400.shtml#.UnrJEZGQelI



> *WWE owes fans of Daniel Bryan a better resolution to his quest to regain the WWE Title he won clean at SummerSlam from John Cena and never lost under fair circumstances *
> 
> I believe pro wrestling as an entertainment genre is at its strongest and most entertaining (and therefore most profitable) when the product makes sense to viewers and seems as realistic is as possible with minimal tradeoffs for that realism.
> 
> Obviously, if wrestlers punched each other for real, the product would be more real, but the tradeoff would be a bunch of swollen faces and injured (ugly) wrestlers. Wrestling would be “more real” if everyone used their real names, I suppose, but what’s the point of that? Stage names are common in rock music and Hollywood, so there’s no harm there. Wrestling would be “more real” if everyone did “shoot-style promos” about “their push” and “backstage polities,” but really, who wants to listen to people bitching about office politics; people get enough of that during the day at their jobs. (Yes, Punk’s Summer 2011 promo is highly regarded, but it only worked because it was the exception to the rule, and an argument can be made he boosted himself at the expense of everyone else “playing by the rules” that are necessary to sustain a storyline-driven weekly TV series.)
> 
> There are plenty of ways, though, to make wrestling seem “more real” (i.e. more like it would be if what we were watching was a real sport where the toughest, most skilled, most deserving competitors rose to the top, and where wins and losses dictated who moved up or down the rankings; UFC isn’t perfect in this regard, but it is a model for WWE to follow in terms of the sport that, at its core, it’s more emulating or simulating.)
> 
> One of the vital, non-negotiable core aspects of pro wrestling working is wrestlers selling. When they are slammed or suplexed or twisted or punched, they sell. They don’t sell because they think viewers think they are really hurt and that pro wrestling is real. They sell because it makes the simulated fights more enjoyable because you can suspend your disbelief more easily the more the wrestlers make their staged fights look real. It’s the same reason Hollywood movie studios spend top dollar to make special effects more realistic. They don’t do it because people see a Spiderman movie and actually believe Spiderman is real and he can climb buildings. But Hollywood knows the more realistic they make it, the more immersive an experience it is for viewers looking for a fantasy world to escape to for two hours.
> 
> Wrestlers work really hard to make their matches as realistic as possible without taking away from the dramatic amazing highspots and fast-paced action that pro wrestling can guarantee that UFC cannot. It would be nice, as a courtesy to the wrestlers if for no other reason, to make the booking as realistic as possible also. We could list more than a dozen glaring logic holes that WWE’s creative team - led by Vince McMahon and heavily steered and overseen by Triple H - carelessly, unprofessionally, lazily let slip through in this seemingly make-it-up-as-they-go Big Show-Triple H/Stephanie McMahon storylines. One of the biggest violations of any dedication to creating a realistic sports-like environment within the boundaries of the WWE Universe is Daniel Bryan’s title quest.
> 
> Bryan beat John Cena clean at SummerSlam to win the WWE Championship. Since then Bryan pinned Orton at Night of Champions (but was stripped the next day due a false accusation he conspired to cheat with the referee), Bryan fought Orton to a no contest when Big Show walked out and KO’d Bryan and then Orton, and Bryan got pinned by Orton after referee Shawn Michaels superkicked Bryan.
> 
> Bryan, by any reasonable assessment, deserves a title shot at some point before Survivor Series. Big Show, the least sympathetic babyface character I can remember (he’s selfishly interfered in WWE Title matches, punched innocent people including a 67 year old Dusty Rhodes, cried over and over when confronted with his fiscal irresponsibility, and only grew a set after he had a lawyer on his side throwing around threats of a lawsuit), leveraged his way into what should be Bryan’s title shot.
> 
> I get that Bryan has had four PPV title shots in a row, but since he was screwed in each of them and has yet to lose in any credible way to Orton, WWE cannot just pretend that Bryan is no longer the top contender and move him to another feud. They need Bryan to address this matter. Every Bryan fan watched Raw this week and was thinking that he was getting screwed over by being ousted from the World Title shot at Survivor Series because Big Show hired a good lawyer and, without beating anybody in a contendership match, leveraged his way to a title shot.
> 
> If WWE wants wrestling matches that are used to fill time on Raw to matter, for viewers to care enough to watch them, one of the reasons viewers can be conditioned to care is that the outcomes have ramifications on the rankings and future title opportunities. In at least a macro sense, there has to be a sense of fairness. If fans are conditioned to believe that title shots are handed out by a devious, evil, awful family who run the WWE empire, overseen by a Board that only gets involved when there’s a legal threat of some kind, what’s the point of cheering on their next favorite wrestler to win if that win doesn’t ever lead to a fair shot at earning a championship.
> 
> This might seem unimportant to Vince, Stephanie, Hunter, and Kevin Dunn, but if they talked to their fans about what they invest in when they watch their program, whether they could articulate their thoughts about this particular subject specifically, there’d be a vague notion at the very least that all fans have that they watch more for the simulated sports aspect of what WWE presents than they do to hear Michael Cole, Jerry Lawler, and JBL banter about pop culture and history or to hear Cena make lame jokes taken from “Back to the Future.”
> 
> WWE needs to give Bryan, one way or another, the title shot he deserves, on Raw one of the next couple of weeks. Or they need to promise him a shot at the winner of the Orton vs. Show match at Survivor Series. They can’t just drop this and move on. It’s lazy, irresponsible, shoddy TV writing. It doesn’t cost WWE any money to have a greater attention to this type of detail. It’s vital for the entire pro wrestling genre, as a form of serial entertainment, to work. The wrestlers work hard to make their matches both realistic and exciting. It’d be easier on them if wrestlers stopped caring and pretended fans didn’t care if their moves looked more fake or they never sold punches or slams. But they do, and they pay a physical price to tell their story in the ring as realistically as possible. Even though fans "know it's fake," wrestling works best when pro wrestlers do all they can within reason to hide that fact during the actual matches.
> 
> So the least Triple H, Dunn, Steph, and Vince could do in return is make sure they and their Creative team put in a little extra mental effort to close those loopholes and address these gaping logic holes in their storytelling. It matters. It’s good for business to care, and bad for business not to. And there’s absolutely zero downside to putting in the mental energy to make sure their storylines make sense and that fans who invest in situations such as Bryan’s quest for a title get a satisfactory reward. Bryan getting pinned by Orton next week on Raw in a title match would be more satisfying and respectful to Bryan fans than pretending that he got enough title chances and it’s time to move on. Especially since the guy they’re moving on to doesn’t deserve the shot, basically bought it with a lawsuit threat, and is even stealing Bryan’s “Yes! Yes” chant while Bryan is shuffled over to the mid-card with a feud with the Wyatt Family.
> 
> Fans have a reason to be disgusted with WWE’s lack of respect for their faith in telling a story with a reasonable, satisfying, logical beginning, middle, and end.


Wade Keller on the storyline & Daniel Bryan


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_74400.shtml#.UnrJEZGQelI
> 
> 
> 
> Wade Keller on the storyline & Daniel Bryan


Oh man, I'm all for Bryan winning the title, but acting like a mark when you're a "wrestling journalist" is embarrassing. fpalm


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

yep! the WWE just doesn't care about telling stories anymore..they just want it to be McMahon domination at all times. Nobody even goes to the events, they have to hire seat fillers..they actually have to pay people to sit at the wrestling events. Pretty sad!


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> Oh man, I'm all for Bryan winning the title, but acting like a mark when you're a "wrestling journalist" is embarrassing. fpalm


Not so much that he is marking for bryan but more about booking over the last months and even years. Much shit has gone down and the way bryan got written out is just the recent one. I would love to hear how this way was the best way of writing out bryan. They didn't want to make him weak on the way out? Well don't fuck him over for 4 straight ppv's. Make orton look strong? Shit didn't do anything. So now you have orton not looking strong at all, bryan looking like a chicken and show suddenly doesn't have money problem when he is broke. The only one's looking strong during this whole story is hhh and steph. You could argue for the shield but their time to get rolled over is prob soon. 

The story can't be saved from now on. It all started with cena/bryan and has somehow become hhh/orton vs show with the shield and probably wyatts attacking faces for some reasons unknown. Heyman will be involved and you will have 15+ heels vs the faces of punk/bryan and the likes of usos, ptp , kofi, ziggler and maybe cena later on but it doesn't look like he will be involved at all. How is this good booking and who believes they can overcame that?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Vince has lost his mind..he's the one booking all of this, I thought he was considered a genius, isn't that what people call him?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



TheStig said:


> Not so much that he is marking for bryan but more about booking over the last months and even years. Much shit has gone down and the way bryan got written out is just the recent one. I would love to hear how this way was the best way of writing out bryan. They didn't want to make him weak on the way out? Well don't fuck him over for 4 straight ppv's. Make orton look strong? Shit didn't do anything. So now you have orton not looking strong at all, bryan looking like a chicken and show suddenly doesn't have money problem when he is broke. The only one's looking strong during this whole story is hhh and steph. You could argue for the shield but their time to get rolled over is prob soon.
> 
> The story can't be saved from now on. It all started with cena/bryan and has somehow become hhh/orton vs show with the shield and probably wyatts attacking faces for some reasons unknown. Heyman will be involved and you will have 15+ heels vs the faces of punk/bryan and the likes of usos, ptp , kofi, ziggler and maybe cena later on but it doesn't look like he will be involved at all. How is this good booking and who believes they can overcame that?


I've read other articles about the poor booking on this storyline, but that one is definitely just marking for Bryan, I got embarrassed just by reading it.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> Oh man, I'm all for Bryan winning the title, but acting like a mark when you're a "wrestling journalist" is embarrassing. fpalm


How exactly is he acting like a mark? He's fairly criticizing the plot holes in the WWE's main storyline. Three indecisive finishes in a row is not an acceptable resolution for Bryan's involvement in this story. He needs a final resolution to this angle, whether that's a clean victory or a clean loss is completely up to the WWE.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> How exactly is he acting like a mark? He's fairly criticizing the plot holes in the WWE's main storyline. Three indecisive finishes in a row is not an acceptable resolution for Bryan's involvement in this story. He needs a final resolution to this angle, whether that's a clean victory or a clean loss is completely up to the WWE.


No, he's basically saying "I want Bryan to be champion dammit".

While I'll probably say that here or anywhere else, if I was a wrestling journalist, I'd look stupid writing that.

I'm not defending this storyline at all, go read my previous posts in this thread, he's obviously showing how pissed off he is that Bryan is out of the storyline, the angle had many many strange & stupid booking decisions, but HOW they took Bryan out of this angle wasn't, there have been MANY MANY screwjob finishes that ended a feud in the past, right now Bryan is not entitled to a rematch.

This angle had poor booking for the majority of the angle for Bryan, but HOW Bryan left this storyline is not one of them, asking for "resolution" is basically asking for "Bryan to win the title".


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

My only question: Why didn't The Big Show demand his house back? That oversight was unforgivable.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Not even Mick Foley was screwed this much..Its amazing how they have a guy who the fans picked organically and he can actually wrestle and be exciting in the ring, and yet they don't let him be champion...They let the Miz main event WM and hold the title and they gave Punk a year long reign, and they gave Mick Foley the belt for a month back in 1998, but yet, they can't give arguably the best active wrestler on the roster, the one the fans want to be champion, the belt for a length of time....and they move on to an overweight catch phrase stealing buffoon....how is that even logical? Bryan had to piss someone off if the Miz and Mick Foley are more in management's favor.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> My only question: Why didn't The Big Show demand his house back? That oversight was unforgivable.


Better question-why did Big Show indicate that he had no money problems, yet had no money. Isn't that a problem?


Also, I have to question the realistic nature of this story. If I get fired from my job, if I break back in there every day and beat people up, why would I get rehired? Even if I had a lawsuit, they'd settle that outside of the ring, pay me off and tell me to hit the bricks. They have a duty to protect their employees and hiring a guy who constantly breaks in and beats them up doesn't sound terribly safe...


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



KO Bossy said:


> Better question-why did Big Show indicate that he had no money problems, yet had no money. Isn't that a problem?


Because the people writing the storylines don't really understand what money means to working class people who actually follow their product? Its just a disconnect. They thought it was a laugh line, but it painted Big Show out of touch. Reminds me of Dusty Rhodes was cutting a promo and talked about people not being able to afford lawn service. These people live in a bubble. 

Big Show is not a man of the people.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/kellerstake/article_74400.shtml#.UnrJEZGQelI
> 
> 
> 
> Wade Keller on the storyline & Daniel Bryan


Man, does he want some cheese with that whine? He comes across as a casual who throws around insider terms.

I find it hard to believe that he thinks Bryan not getting his ultimate revenge is such a gaping hole in logic, but he makes no mention of the other 50 million logic holes in the show that are worse. In fact, he seems like some of the Bryan marks on this site who is butt hurt that Bryan isn't getting booked how he wants, but doesn't care if it happens to someone else who he doesn't mark for.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Show has no money, and a house, yet can shower and shave everyday and wear a suit no less lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Show is so broke yet can afford tanks of gas for his private bus to every arena and first class plane tickets. It reminds me of southpark when MOOT downloads music and the guy cries because a rich artist can't buy a new pool this year. boo hoo.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so depressing...an organic connection with the fans only comes around every decade and they blew it! *shakes head* now they're going to force feed us someone we don't want like probably Langston or Reigns, when we didn't pick them! i hate just because of someone's size they get all the success.


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/caldwellstake/article_74420.shtml#.UnwHtZGQelI



> * The Case of Daniel Bryan and WWE's Summerslam PPV buys *
> 
> The Case of Daniel Bryan. It was inevitable Bryan would be blamed for poor summer-time PPV buys for Summerslam and Night of Champions. After all, WWE set up Bryan to fail. Plus, there's the over-arching issue of it taking time for the general audience to accept newer stars - especially undersized wrestlers - as worthy of $55 plus tax.
> 
> It started with Bryan being granted a WWE Title shot at Summerslam against top star John Cena, not by the merits of winning streaks or recent victories over Randy Orton. But, by emerging through a crowd of taller, bigger wrestlers assembled on-stage after being presented as if he won a fan sweepstakes to get a title shot.
> 
> Then, WWE presented PPV build-up that diminished, knocked, ridiculed, and stressed perceived weaknesses of Daniel Bryan. But, not in a way that set up Bryan to "prove those comments wrong." More, it was Vince McMahon reminding the audience over and over and over that "this guy" is who you want to cheer for? Assuredly, some of it stuck with the audience, even if it was clearly presented as heels knocking the rising babyface star.
> 
> Then, Bryan beat Cena clean for the WWE Title and the narrative quickly shifted to new heel Triple H's "The Authority" faction ruling WWE. Bryan's great accomplishment was quickly erased and WWE went even heavier on knocking Bryan leading into Night of Champions. But, again, not in a way that set up Bryan to "prove those comments wrong." More, it was Vince McMahon reminding the audience over and over and over that "this guy" is REALLY who you want to cheer for? Assuredly, some of it stuck with the audience, even if it was clearly presented as heels knocking the rising babyface star.
> 
> John Cena giving way to Bryan was proven to be a temporary move while Cena recovered from his triceps procedure. But, WWE had a chance to make a new PPV-money-spending star - a process that could have been accelerated.
> 
> PWTorch columnist Greg Parks and I discussed the other side of this story concerning Bryan and C.M. Punk a few weeks ago on the Livecast. How long does it take for the general audience to accept undersized, non-John Cena/Hulk Hogan-like stars as worthy of their PPV dollars and general disposable income?
> 
> Punk's spotlight was in 2011 when the pipebomb begat MITB 2011, which begat Summerslam 2011. Neither produced the type of significant bump in business that many people expected coming out of Punk's promo. Why? The general audience is used to a certain type of top-level, #1, ace, Face of WWE star. For eight years, it's been John Cena. Trying to break the mold with someone else takes time.
> 
> Fast-forward to 2013 and WWE had their shot with Bryan while Cena was on the sidelines. Instead, the hype for Summerslam, Night of Champions, and the October PPVs was all about why Bryan should NOT be The Guy. Assuredly, some of it stuck with the audience, even if it was clearly presented as heels knocking the rising babyface star.
> 
> So, WWE remains in the John Cena Business. Which is fine. He's the proven #1, opening-day star who connects with the broadest audience. But, look at the list of injuries on Cena's resume. It reads like an injury report for a retired NFL Quarterback. At some point, WWE is going to need that back-up QB again.
> 
> People say the back-up QB is the most-popular player on a struggling team. That was Punk in 2011. And Bryan in 2013. But, most recently, WWE set up Bryan for failure and decelerated the process of finding the next starting QB for the fanbase to rally around.
> 
> There were surely other factors affecting summer-time PPV buys - diminished value of Brock Lesnar as a draw, three-hour Raws reducing value of three-hour PPVs, etc. But, Cena vs. Bryan for the WWE Title was supposed to draw people in. I just can't put my finger on why Cena vs. Some Guy Who Seemingly Lucked Into A Title Shot And We Don't Know Why Everyone Shouts "Yes!" All The Time didn't draw.


another Caldwell blog; this time making a case for Bryan & The SSlam Buys


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



KO Bossy said:


> Man, does he want some cheese with that whine? He comes across as a casual who throws around insider terms.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that he thinks Bryan not getting his ultimate revenge is such a gaping hole in logic, but he makes no mention of the other 50 million logic holes in the show that are worse. In fact, he seems like some of the Bryan marks on this site who is butt hurt that Bryan isn't getting booked how he wants, but doesn't care if it happens to someone else who he doesn't mark for.


I don't see how the article is wrong or even pro-Bryan in any way. It sounds like he wants closure (even mentioning Orton pinning Bryan clean) not for Bryan to definitely win.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> I don't see how the article is wrong or even pro-Bryan in any way. It sounds like he wants closure (even mentioning Orton pinning Bryan clean) not for Bryan to definitely win.


He is expecting too much from WWE. He should lower his expectations.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> I don't see how the article is wrong or even pro-Bryan in any way. It sounds like he wants closure (even mentioning Orton pinning Bryan clean) not for Bryan to definitely win.


He obviously didn't read the article. He just saw that it was a lengthy article about Bryan so he reacted negatively toward it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

either way I think Bryan will get his momentum that was lost going again....if they don't want to push him anymore, fine! But I still think he'll start to put on epic matches again and get the crowd behind him again and they'll give him another chance.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan will never get his momentum back to the level that it was before. That card has already been played, that's why they call it striking while the iron is hot. Timing is everything, and the time has passed. He's a career utility guy now.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Interesting article. I think some were a bit too hopeful believing bryan would be the #1 guy, but he deserves better than what he got. Making a retired HBK tap over a WWE title win? Vengeance had better be Bryan's in the future, even if he doesn't hold the championship very long. He just can't be swept under the rug as a stand in for golden Johnny.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan will never get his momentum back to the level that it was before. That card has already been played, that's why they call it striking while the iron is hot. Timing is everything, and the time has passed. *He's a career utility guy now.*


No he's not, he might not get as hot as he was in July/August, but a utility guy? I'm almost positive he'll win a world title in 2014 assuming the titles don't get unified.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

its just unreal how they picked Bryan to punish. He didn't even do anything wrong. You would think if anything, they would have done this to Miz or Ziggler, because they clearly don't like those guys, but Bryan? he's like the nicest guy ever, why the fuck would they try to ruin him? its just really strange. They could have picked someone nobody gave a fuck about. And its rather insulting that the Miz got to hold the championship for several months, yet they rob Bryan...yeah, makes total sense..they punish the guy for being over with the crowd? wow!


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

big show and orton match was stuck in the middle of the card in dublin tonight while cena and del rio headlined. i think we can expect that at survivor series


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



validreasoning said:


> big show and orton match was stuck in the middle of the card in dublin tonight while cena and del rio headlined. i think we can expect that at survivor series


since its in Boston, Cena should close IMO


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Wow, they really have devalued the WWE title. I wonder what they did with those Yes plates on there, probably threw them away.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If Cena's back to closing House Shows and Smackdown and soon enough RAW, how exactly is Randy "The Face of the WWE"? That's always been my one hangup with this angle. I can believe the McMahon's would choose him over Bryan, but not over Cena. Cena is a shameless company man, the best draw they got, and moves merchandise. Oh, but that doesn't matter in kayfabe. Actually, yes it does, because Triple H brought the issue of revenue generating into the storyline and if Triple H looked at the WWE's books, he'd know Cena is The Face of the WWE. 

Triple H should have made the Survivor Series a Triple Threat match, with Cena in there as well, title unification. Then Shield interfere to ensure Cena is champ. Then Triple H cuts a promo on RAW the next night, Cena is no longer injured, so this rubik's cube authority faction is no longer needed to prop Orton, the best of a bad lot. The Status Quo is back, The Champ is here. Storyline over.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> If Cena's back to closing House Shows and Smackdown and soon enough RAW, how exactly is Randy "The Face of the WWE"? That's always been my one hangup with this angle. I can believe the McMahon's would choose him over Bryan, but not over Cena. Cena is a shameless company man, the best draw they got, and moves merchandise. Oh, but that doesn't matter in kayfabe. Actually, yes it does, because Triple H brought the issue of revenue generating into the storyline and if Triple H looked at the WWE's books, he'd know Cena is The Face of the WWE.
> 
> Triple H should have made the Survivor Series a Triple Threat match, with Cena in there as well, title unification. Then Shield interfere to ensure Cena is champ. Then Triple H cuts a promo on RAW the next night, Cena is no longer injured, so this rubik's cube authority faction is no longer needed to prop Orton, the best of a bad lot. The Status Quo is back, The Champ is here. Storyline over.


Orton never had a problem closing shows over Cena when he was WWE champion in the past, I doubt this will change, Orton still closed every Raw since Cena's return, house shows aren't canon.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



JY57 said:


> since its in Boston, Cena should close IMO


You say it as we would give Cena some great reaction. He gets a lot of boos whenever he comes here. I would hope the WWE title would close the show. Would be stupid to have Cena and Del Rio to end last when they aren't in the main angle.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena said his gonna bring back prestige to the WHC, well here it is, wouldn't surprise me too see that match close the show.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

fuck Cena, he should be letting others have the spotlight...


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> fuck Cena, he should be letting others have the spotlight...


I'm sorry for going off-topic, but...dude, how the fuck do you manage to post so much? You have about 4,000 posts in a little less than three months. That's fucking sick.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GoToSl33p said:


> Cena said his gonna bring back prestige to the WHC, well here it is, wouldn't surprise me too see that match close the show.


If he does I hope they don't make it an irrelevant title again after he loses it.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so is anyone else done with the WWE yet? I only watch for one reason and they took that away from me.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Londrick said:


> If he does I hope they don't make it an irrelevant title again after he loses it.


I honestly hope they unify the titles at Wrestlemania, but I don't think it'll happen. It'll mean something as long as Cena has it, after that I ain't so sure. It needs to have a massive feud built around it, something like Cena vs Punk etc.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Punk and Bryan aren't going to have a big match at Mania at all..they're going to be lower carders for that event. Vince is having another one of his hard ons for the big guys again...it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



validreasoning said:


> big show and orton match was stuck in the middle of the card in dublin tonight while cena and del rio headlined. i think we can expect that at survivor series


That's what I'm hoping for honestly. I'll take Cena goofy promos and overprotective booking over this Authority garbage any day.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so what are the changes going to be when the buyrates bomb this time? Perhaps Reigns becomes the next face they beat up?


----------



## JY57

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> so what are the changes going to be when the buyrates bomb this time? Perhaps Reigns becomes the next face they beat up?


last year Survivor Series was the worst SS PPV in terms of buys of all time headlined by Ryback vs Punk vs Cena. (the bait & switch of main events didn't help either) They continued to push Ryback (even thought the guy lost appeal after two screwjobs) as top contender, Punk as champion still, and Cena still top guy.

I think people are over-rating this 'if u bomb at PPV Buys than u will get de-pushed bullshit.' It all depends on what Vince & Hunter think of the said people.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

obviously they hate Bryan if he got depushed huh? how come Punk wasn't initially punished? if they think Bryan is too small and too average, how come they dont think Punk is too small? i'm just so fucking confused right now. Punk bombed in Summerslam two years ago as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> Wow, they really have devalued the WWE title. I wonder what they did with those Yes plates on there, probably threw them away.


They are going to put them on Big Slob's XXXXL belt.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i'm still confused as to why they went through all the trouble of ruining Bryan's career..I just don't understand why they did that. It was major overkill to be quite honest. If they don't like him, they could have just released him.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

What I really hate about the storyline is the fact that they've built such a great heel stable, & it's being wasted on Big Show.

HHH, Steph, Orton, Kane, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Maddox. That's a massive formidable stable that should go against young stars like Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk, & Dolph Ziggler.

Instead, it's being wasted on Big Show, & the payoff would be Cenawinslol. fpalm

EDIT: Although, if the stable started ramming through young stars, it would basically bury them, but at least they'd be getting exposure being in a feud with HHH & Randy Orton.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan will never get his momentum back to the level that it was before. That card has already been played, that's why they call it striking while the iron is hot. Timing is everything, and the time has passed. He's a career utility guy now.


Kinda like how Jericho never got his momentum back after that phantom WWE title win against HHH back in April of 2000, right? Oh wait, he went on to become the first undisputed champ, reinvent heels as we know them in 08, and had a classic feud with HBK. Man, what a loser.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Happenstan said:


> Kinda like how Jericho never got his momentum back after that phantom WWE title win against HHH back in April of 2000, right? Oh wait, he went on to become the first undisputed champ, reinvent heels as we know them in 08, and had a classic feud with HBK. Man, what a loser.


Pay him no mind, after all, he's actually a Bryan mark himself, he just also happens to be the most pessimistic and negative man on the planet. He reminds me of those people who told everyone for years that the world would end in 2012, then after it came and gone, he went silent. That's how Boxy is, he rants and raves how "it's the end of the world for Bryan" and "he should get used to jobbing to Zach Ryder now" and all that jazz, and every time Bryan proves one of his predictions wrong he crawls back under his bridge and doesn't re-emerge until Bryan's going through another rough patch many months later. It's quite predictable to be honest.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Pay him no mind, after all, he's actually a Bryan mark himself, he just also happens to be the most pessimistic and negative man on the planet. He reminds me of those people who told everyone for years that the world would end in 2012, then after it came and gone, he went silent. That's how Boxy is, he rants and raves how "it's the end of the world for Bryan" and "he should get used to jobbing to Zach Ryder now" and all that jazz, and every time Bryan proves one of his predictions wrong he crawls back under his bridge and doesn't re-emerge until Bryan's going through another rough patch many months later. It's quite predictable to be honest.


He's a Bryan mark?

& I thought markedfordeath was bad!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

kayfabe wise, there's no reason Triple H doesn't back Cena as The Face of the WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> What I really hate about the storyline is the fact that they've built such a great heel stable, & it's being wasted on Big Show.
> 
> HHH, Steph, Orton, Kane, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Maddox. That's a massive formidable stable that should go against young stars like Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, CM Punk, & Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Instead, it's being wasted on Big Show, & the payoff would be Cenawinslol. fpalm
> 
> EDIT: Although, if the stable started ramming through young stars, it would basically bury them, but at least they'd be getting exposure being in a feud with HHH & Randy Orton.


This. If somebody told me a year ago that Orton,HHH,Steph,Shield and Kane would align with each other and feud with BIG SHOW I'd probably think they're crazy. Years from now the WWE will look back on this storyline and regret the route they took.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Remember when the marks said this angle would be beneficial for everyone involved? Just ask Miz and Ziggler how much they benefitted :lol


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



THANOS said:


> Pay him no mind, after all, he's actually a Bryan mark himself, he just also happens to be the most pessimistic and negative man on the planet. He reminds me of those people who told everyone for years that the world would end in 2012, then after it came and gone, he went silent. That's how Boxy is, he rants and raves how "it's the end of the world for Bryan" and "he should get used to jobbing to Zach Ryder now" and all that jazz, and every time Bryan proves one of his predictions wrong he crawls back under his bridge and doesn't re-emerge until Bryan's going through another rough patch many months later. It's quite predictable to be honest.


lol, he makes Pyro look like you.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

you guys didn't hear, Vince thinks fans WANT to see Luke Harper, Great Khali, and the Big Show on our screens all the time because they're big...Fans only want big guys, not the small guys, but the big guys. Thats why Reigns and Langston are being pushed hard too. Small guys are the devil according to Vince..can't wait to see how big his grandsons grow up to be, he might disown them for being small.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


>


Dafuq? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> Remember when the marks said this angle would be beneficial for everyone involved? Just ask Miz and Ziggler how much they benefitted :lol


Ziggler put his foot in his mouth and ruined any potential push.

This forum has been calling for the Miz's head for a while now. If anything, the WWE did you guys a favor by not pushing him.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This angle is not about putting over babyfaces. That much is for sure.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> This angle is not about putting over babyfaces. That much is for sure.


My knowledge about wrestling isn't that big but from what I have read people often talk about building faces up by overcoming heels. I understand that the heel has to be built up but how far do you go before it's time to make the face go over? From the looks of it right now people won't give a shit about this story in approx 1 month. So when a face finally goes over in this situation nobody will care unless they bring bryan back and even then they won't be in the same situation when bryan was red hot. 

So can somebody explan this to me how this works in general or talk about a certain situation just like this. In my opinion the peak of this story has already passed us and if this continue till wm we will have much filler to go through.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think it started off with a purpose but they messed too damn much, and I think they realize that nobody cares anymore, yet they've come this far and think they might as well keep going because their creative team isn't capable of making new storylines, so they decided to stick with it and ride it out. Regardless if the audience cares or not which its obvious they dont. So through November and December leading up to RR we're stuck with this story because they are too lazy to start over with another.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



TheStig said:


> So can somebody explan this to me how this works in general or talk about a certain situation just like this. In my opinion the peak of this story has already passed us and if this continue till wm we will have much filler to go through.


They don't know what they are doing or what to do. The only thing that's certain is that at the end, HHH will go over.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



TheStig said:


> My knowledge about wrestling isn't that big but from what I have read people often talk about building faces up by overcoming heels. I understand that the heel has to be built up but how far do you go before it's time to make the face go over? From the looks of it right now people won't give a shit about this story in approx 1 month. So when a face finally goes over in this situation nobody will care unless they bring bryan back and even then they won't be in the same situation when bryan was red hot.
> 
> So can somebody explan this to me how this works in general or talk about a certain situation just like this. In my opinion the peak of this story has already passed us and if this continue till wm we will have much filler to go through.


This might be like HHH 02-04, except Orton is wrestling for him, storylines keep happening where logic dictates that a babyface has to go over at some point, but that never happens.

HHH loves being a heel & going over other wrestlers, & he has someone to wrestle for him too, so this might take longer than you think.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

fpalm @ TRIPLE H already rewriting History :trips2

The shocking similarities between Mr. McMahon’s Corporation and Triple H’s Authority
BY ANTHONY BENIGNO
Page 4 of 6
November 11, 20131 
Randy Orton is the new Triple H


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> fpalm @ TRIPLE H already rewriting History :trips2
> 
> The shocking similarities between Mr. McMahon’s Corporation and Triple H’s Authority
> BY ANTHONY BENIGNO
> Page 4 of 6
> November 11, 20131
> Randy Orton is the new Triple H


They know :rock4 can't be compared with anyone besides himself:cool2


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

See how good RAW can be without this 'Best for Business' nonsense?


----------



## CM12Punk

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> See how good RAW can be without this 'Best for Business' nonsense?


Raw can be good with the Best for Business story. The problem is the main face they are feuding with now.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Wow, this Wyatt Punk/Bryan story is the best thing going. This is going to be awesome. The crowd was hot for it, and I guess its safe to say that Bryan isn't "buried" simply because no matter what they throw at the guy he stays over as fuck! it was awesome tonight! It actually might sell the PPV by itself...nobody gave a shit about Big Show until the chokeslam..they were only hot for the move.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> Wow, this Wyatt Punk/Bryan story is the best thing going. This is going to be awesome. The crowd was hot for it, and I guess its safe to say that Bryan isn't "buried" simply because no matter what they throw at the guy he stays over as fuck! it was awesome tonight! It actually might sell the PPV by itself...nobody gave a shit about Big Show until the chokeslam..they were only hot for the move.


If Big Show wasn't over at all, then the crowd should've chanted for Daniel Bryan in that spot. But they accepted Big Show challenging Orton instead of demanding Bryan to be there. It's all downhill from here, it's over for the Daniel Bryan "franchise-level babyface" experiment.


----------



## rakija

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I loved DOO Kane not taking shit from Randy. I'm ready for him to turn face; and, help Show (and DB) against The Authority.

Next Monday will be painful to watch HHH and Stephanie waste time chewing up Kane, Brad, and Vickie.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

this proved that Raw is way better without Triple H.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Kane is going to kill brad and scare vickie off next week and bring johnny ace and teddy long in as his stooges.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> this proved that Raw is way better without Triple H.


not really. Raw sucked without HHH. The whole im in charge thing with Kane, Brad, and Vickie was a complete mess


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> not really. Raw sucked without HHH. The whole im in charge thing with Kane, Brad, and Vickie was a complete mess


Brad, Kane, Triple H and Vickie are all redundant and authority figures is a tired crutch in pro-wrestling. The only up side with Triple H not being on RAW is we weren't forced to listen to a vanity promo of his, nor were the mid-card babyfaces made to look like chumps being forced to stand on the ramp while he rambled on.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Brad, Kane, Triple H and Vickie are all redundant and authority figures is a tired crutch in pro-wrestling. *The only up side with Triple H not being on RAW is we weren't forced to listen to a vanity promo of his, nor were the mid-card babyfaces made to look like chumps being forced to stand on the ramp while he rambled on*.


Next week. 

:jpl


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Brad, Kane, Triple H and Vickie are all redundant and authority figures is a tired crutch in pro-wrestling. The only up side with Triple H not being on RAW is we weren't forced to listen to a vanity promo of his, nor were the mid-card babyfaces made to look like chumps being forced to stand on the ramp while he rambled on.


They deserve to look like chumps because nobody can lace the king of kings boots.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

One thing i have a problem with is "The Board" Stephanie and Hunter are The bosses and supposedly can do whatever they want, then all of a sudden we hear about "The Board" demands they settle the lawsuit with Big Show. Apparently Triple H and Steph are afraid of them and have to listen to them. So why isn't The Board doing anything about the power Trip HHH and Stephanie are on? They're basically assaulting Show every week and firing guys left and right for the hell of it. Where The Board at during all of this? out to lunch?

So is Triple H and Stephanie the bosses or is the board the bosses?


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SAMCRO said:


> One thing i have a problem with is "The Board" Stephanie and Hunter are The bosses and supposedly can do whatever they want, then all of a sudden we hear about "The Board" demands they settle the lawsuit with Big Show. Apparently Triple H and Steph are afraid of them and have to listen to them. So why isn't The Board doing anything about the power Trip HHH and Stephanie are on? They;re basically assaulting Show every week and firing guys left and right for the hell of it.


You obviously don't know what the "Board of Directors" is, there is no leap of logic here.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> You obviously don't know what the "Board of Directors" is, there is no leap of logic here.


So Triple H and Stephanie are allowed to fire guys for no reason and have wrestlers assaulted? I'm just saying why isn't "The Board" doing anything about what Triple H and Stephanie are doing? Oh they pop up to tell them to rehire Big Show and settle the lawsuit but firing guys and having wrestlers assaulted by The Shield for no reason is fine and dandy then? I know what The board of directors is, i'm just saying bringing them into this storyline is just gonna make plot holes.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SAMCRO said:


> So Triple H and Stephanie are allowed to fire guys for no reason and have wrestlers assaulted? I'm just saying why isn't "The Board" doing anything about what Triple H and Stephanie are doing? Oh they pop up to tell them to rehire Big Show and settle the lawsuit but firing guys and having wrestlers assaulted by The Shield for no reason is fine and dandy then? I know what The board of directors is, i'm just saying bringing them into this storyline is just gonna make plot holes.


a "Board of Directors" doesn't micro manage, that's the case in every big corporation in the world, they stepped in to avoid a lawsuit, the current storyline is full of plot holes & inconsistency, but the board is not one of them.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Alo0oy said:


> a "Board of Directors" doesn't micro manage, that's the case in every big corporation in the world, they stepped in to avoid a lawsuit, the current storyline is full of plot holes & inconsistency, but the board is not one of them.


Ok but almost everything Triple H and Stephanie are doing could cause a lawsuit. Cody could have easily filed a lawsuit for wrongful termination, and Dusty could have filed a lawsuit for being assaulted by Big Show. Triple H and Stephanie could get them a shit load of lawsuits on their hands with what they're doing. If lawsuits is what they want to prevent then they should do something about Triple H and Stephanie.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SAMCRO said:


> Ok but almost everything Triple H and Stephanie are doing could cause a lawsuit. Cody could have easily filed a lawsuit for wrongful termination, and Dusty could have filed a lawsuit for being assaulted by Big Show. Triple H and Stephanie could get them a shit load of lawsuits on their hands with what they're doing. If lawsuits is what they want to prevent then they should do something about Triple H and Stephanie.


This angle is filled with plot holes, makes no sense and is pointless. Its amazing that you even need to argue how ridiculous it is with other people


----------



## LovelyElle890

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



SAMCRO said:


> *Ok but almost everything Triple H and Stephanie are doing could cause a lawsuit.* Cody could have easily filed a lawsuit for wrongful termination, and Dusty could have filed a lawsuit for being assaulted by Big Show. Triple H and Stephanie could get them a shit load of lawsuits on their hands with what they're doing. If lawsuits is what they want to prevent then they should do something about Triple H and Stephanie.


True but everyone was either too scared or too proud to file a lawsuit. Only Big Show was smart/desperate enough to file a lawsuit. And he didn't even require Trips and Stephanie's termination as one of the conditions of the lawsuit.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm still baffled that the WWE turned something as organic as Daniel Bryan's main event rise into a Big Show and HHH lawsuit angle.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

and then blamed him for not being big lol thats the most hilarious thing out of it...no, not the booking or writing team, its his size that is the problem LOL never heard something so ridiculous.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> I'm still baffled that the WWE turned something as organic as Daniel Bryan's main event rise into a Big Show and HHH lawsuit angle.


I know, right? Isn't the most natural thing in the world to book the underdog babyface to finally beat Triple H clean and get the 
ultimate revenge on him? Why would he tap to Brock but not tap out to somebody who could be the future of the company?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

because they want Reigns to be the future of the company..Fuck what the fans want....and they look at one fucking buyrate and its the end of the fucking world and blame Bryan's size for not bringing said buyrate to a greater number....fuck the WWE.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

No offense to Reigns, but he's no Dazzler.

:dazzler

Why would they think he'd drive PPV buys?

Maybe Vinny Mac and Haitch really are Muscle GEEKS who cum for the big guns.

:vince3


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

they have to give Bryan one more chance. He had shitty writing working against him and boring Orton to feud with. Turn Cena heel and have him face off against Bryan, that'll bring a shit load of buys.....have his feuds be interesting, not super boring. They have no right to blame Bryan for anything. he's been nothing but dependable, and by the sounds of the crowds, he's the one they want to see do well.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> I'm still baffled that the WWE turned something as organic as Daniel Bryan's main event rise into a Big Show and HHH lawsuit angle.


That's because WWE has become less of a wrestling company that wants to offer a product that would be appreciated by it viewers and more of a plaything for HHH.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

the McMahons are already wealthy as fuck, they have so much money that they can afford to fuck around with their company, until it goes under! All they do is force feed us shit, they never listen to the fans, and once again they didn't give us what the majority wanted and instead will push someone that no one gives a shit about to the top.


----------



## Alo0oy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So what's next after they squash Big Show? I don't see a legitimate contender for the title, especially if they're saving Punk vs Orton for WM.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The WWE board of directors don't have any idea whats going on TV so its about the only thing that isn't a loophole


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> That's because WWE has become less of a wrestling company that wants to offer a product that would be appreciated by it viewers and more of a plaything for HHH.


I still enjoy the WWE, And enjoy watching it. But it does seem like it is becoming TRIPLE H'S play thing. Hopefully he can get over the control he has and Just get it back to good wrestling and show. Its seems like he is just doing whatever he wants right now.


----------



## HitMark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CZWRUBE said:


> I still enjoy the WWE, And enjoy watching it. But it does seem like it is becoming TRIPLE H'S play thing. Hopefully he can get over the control he has and Just get it back to good wrestling and show. Its seems like he is just doing whatever he wants right now.


I think what's wrong with that is that what Triple H wants and what fans want will always be 2 different things. And triple h will never acknowledge that he is wrong or that he needs to change. He'll probably blame the fans and say they are too stupid or they are whiners and continue with what he is doing.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It took them a week to put revamped Kane on the level of Brad and Vicki.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H literally can't help himself from being the center of attention. It's amazing to me that in 2013 he still gets more TV time than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## hbgoo1975

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CZWRUBE said:


> I still enjoy the WWE, And enjoy watching it. But it does seem like it is becoming TRIPLE H'S play thing. Hopefully he can get over the control he has and Just get it back to good wrestling and show. Its seems like he is just doing whatever he wants right now.


Triple H: It's a proven formula! I win championships, I make you lots of money........"
Vince: "SHUUDDUP!"
I hope a promo like this happens on a future RAW if Vince comes back.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So what's up with WWE's treatment of Big Show? This is supposed to be his big moment, facing Orton for the title at SS after months of crying and being forced to punch out people. But last week, Big Show's only appearance was about 30 minutes into the show, and this week his only appearance was a match at the end of the first hour of RAW. They're not showing any faith in his ability to draw and setting him up to fail.

Even worse, what's been the concluding image of the last two RAW's heading into Series? Daniel Bryan's music playing while he celebrates victory and leads the crowd in "Yes" chants! Are they so afraid of veering away from their established favorites that Daniel Bryan has to be the main star of RAW even when he's only in a midcard tag team match at the upcoming PPV? How is Big Show supposed to prove himself in the top slot when they won't go away from the guy they've built the TV around for the past three months? Is he just not one of Vince's hand-picked favorites? When Daniel Bryan was headlining PPVs, he was in the main event slots of every RAW.

Not only that but the little bugger follows him all over the place rubbing it in....


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

They don't really have faith in either one of them...Orton has been booked like shit as well, yet he is going to hold the title until WM...I don't understand the logic of any of this to be honest.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bit disappointed with the lack of Kane this week especially when WWE were teasing us with the Michael Cole interview saying the Monster could be Unleashed very soon. To be honest I thought Triple H was going to make Maddox vs Kane on Raw instead of Orton but anyway Oh well.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> So what's up with WWE's treatment of Big Show? This is supposed to be his big moment, facing Orton for the title at SS after months of crying and being forced to punch out people. But last week, Big Show's only appearance was about 30 minutes into the show, and this week his only appearance was a match at the end of the first hour of RAW. They're not showing any faith in his ability to draw and setting him up to fail.
> 
> Even worse, what's been the concluding image of the last two RAW's heading into Series? Daniel Bryan's music playing while he celebrates victory and leads the crowd in "Yes" chants! Are they so afraid of veering away from their established favorites that Daniel Bryan has to be the main star of RAW even when he's only in a midcard tag team match at the upcoming PPV? How is Big Show supposed to prove himself in the top slot when they won't go away from the guy they've built the TV around for the past three months? Is he just not one of Vince's hand-picked favorites? When Daniel Bryan was headlining PPVs, he was in the main event slots of every RAW.
> 
> Not only that but the little bugger follows him all over the place rubbing it in....


Can you imagine them closing out the show's the past weeks? How are they gonna outdo the main events with big show and orton? With the way they are closing out the show it's 30 min+ great tv and they are rightfully so listening to the crowds. 
This atually makes me happy because they show us that show/orton is just filler and cena/del rio has been done to death already. 

Promote something fresh instead and right now about 15 wrestler are involved in the main events. You have Punk/bryan, Wyatts, The shield, Usos, Rhodes brothers, and now with Real americans and rey. Instead you want the focus on orton and show or cena vs del rio?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

that's why that report of them ONLY wanting big guys is BS..pure BS...look, Mysterio, Bryan, Punk, Rhodes, Usos, all smaller guys and they're all kicking ass against the huge guys. They've been main eventing the last couple Raws and WWE is listening to the fans for once. Survivor Series isn't getting any buys but that match is the only intriguing one. And this is a change, normally Vanboxmeer constantly complains about how Bryan is being used. Finally he sees that the way he's being used isn't bad after all.


----------



## Cena rulz12345

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



HitMark said:


> I think what's wrong with that is that what Triple H wants and what fans want will always be 2 different things. And triple h will never acknowledge that he is wrong or that he needs to change. *He'll probably blame the fans and say they are too stupid or they are whiners and continue with what he is doing.*


well atleast the 99% of iwc does falls in that category.


----------



## BJJHUSH

*For just a moment.....*

I thought Cena was going to join the Authority. The Authority realized Orton couldn't do it so they called upon super-cena.

Then I realized this would be to awesome and its the beginning of the unification match....which I think is a little early to start promoting on tv but hey I'd prefer that over this rumored Orton/Henry feud.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko

*Re: For just a moment.....*

lol I thought that too when Cena was talking backstage, then when his music hit later I honestly thought he would turn, then I remembered this isn't 2000 and the CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## Creative name

*Re: For just a moment.....*

orton unified champ


----------



## King BOOKAH

*Re: For just a moment.....*

There is no money to be made on a heel Cena. He makes more money than most of the roster COMBINED. Turning him heel will gain him no fans, just lose the ones he already has..

When ever Cena decides to retire, they can then turn him heel and let someone go over him and get a major push for future baby face but that is about the only time that would make sense and even then its doubtful.


----------



## wrasslinsreal

*Re: For just a moment.....*



King BOOKAH said:


> There is no money to be made on a heel Cena. He makes more money than most of the roster COMBINED. Turning him heel will gain him no fans, just lose the ones he already has..
> 
> When ever Cena decides to retire, they can then turn him heel and let someone go over him and get a major push for future baby face but that is about the only time that would make sense and even then its doubtful.


gee i wonder why cena makes money maybe because they put him the main event every time or have the most merchandise for him...god someone people are retarded.


----------



## DanielBryanFan94

*Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

When Randy Orton found John Cena in the back talking to the authority, he seemed to be ok with them, no problem whatsoever with their actions, 

Then he comes out at the end of the ppv where the authority, who are heels, Get out of Cena' way and Let Cena through to go to the ring, where Orton is. shouldn't the authority be against Cena? seeing as they are heels and he's a babyface... unless of course a heel turn is in the works.

Also note how he has not once saved anyone from the authority, especially when he's supposed to be the #1 babyface.

could he be turning heel?


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Why is Cena even talking to The Heel Authority?*

Cena won't turn heel.


----------



## NoSoul81

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to The Heel Authority?*

They might pull the heel turn at Wrestlemania 30. Eventually everything happens in wrestling. They don't have much else to make WM30 memorable.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

Well remember something. Vince hated Cena, not The Authority. The Authority doesn't want smaller guys with the belt, and Cena isn't going after the WWE title anyway. Doesn't make sense to go after someone who fits your 'quota'.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

yeah, they let him go to the ring, makes no fucking sense...the WWE is ruining their company.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

It makes no sense that they would hate him. He is the epitome of whats BEST FOR BUSINESS. In an ideal world, Cena would be the heel corporate kiss-ass working for the McMahons but considering they don't have the balls to do it, we're stuck with this half-assed Blandy Boreton run. With extra Big Show just incase your weekly insomnia cure isn't working.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

Cena tolerates them because he's been the personification of what's best for business for nearly 10 years and he knows it. The Authority knows it too, hence why they don't start shit with him.


----------



## 11Shareef

*Re: Why is Cena even tolerant to the Heel authority's actions?*

It was stated in another storyline that basically, John Cena doesn't care. He's worked for Paul Heyman, Stephanie McMahon, Eric Biscoff, Kurt Angle, At least 50 guest host, Mike Adamle, Vickie Guerrero, Teddy Long, AJ Lee... even Wade Barrett. Basically, at 11 years in, he's seen it all. Add in the fact that he's a 14 time champion. So it's never stopped him from being successful. He's been fired and returned the same week. Also, he basically told Ryback earlier this year to fight his own battles. I can imagine the same applies to Bryan and Big Show.

I short... Cena's a veteran and this shit aint nothing new. Not even enough to rile Cena up.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

hes actually not good for business anymore...have ratings gone up since he's come back?


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Nice to see discussion in this Authority thread is turning to John Cena now that its clear as day that assorted aging 90s stars, plus Orton will be jobbing to him. Use your powers for good this one time, John Cena, and end this turd of a storyline.


----------



## Brye

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'd love it if something interesting happened in this storyline.

I was almost digging the Kane thing but I'm not even sure if he matters in this anymore.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Brye said:


> I'd love it if something interesting happened in this storyline.
> 
> I was almost digging the Kane thing but I'm not even sure if he matters in this anymore.


I feel like Kane is in his spot just to give Big Show something to do around Mania time. There's too many layers of authority figures, truth be told, Kane is just an afterthought.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i'm hoping they inserted Cena now because they realize people don't care for the angle at all, and are just wanting to end it hopefully nixing the whole Vince/Triple H power struggle feud too. people want Bryan in there clearly, hopefully they realized they fucked up and they'll get rid of this shit right away and move on. its been painful! if they dont, and Orton/Cena feuds until Mania, geez i cant wait to see how low the ratings get.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'm looking at the Wrestling Observers recap and Dave Meltzer calls Orton/Big Show one of the worst ppv mainevents in the last few years. That's a lot of ppvs if you think about it. Glad it bombed critically with the dirtsheets and bombed with the live crowd. 

Orton isn't much of a heel and Big Show should never have been in this spot to begin with. Now lets see what kind of turd shining John Cena can do to make himself look good. Because this angle is so bad, Cena is going to have to do the heavy lifting.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If anyone is hoping for a heel Cena as a corporate champion post-WM XXX, you are in for a huge slap to the face like last few years. WWE will definitely tease that in order to get you excited and when you buy into their bullshit they will laugh at you while counting the money. They have been doing this since last 2 years now. 

They teased it with the Rise above hate storyline where majority of us were hoping for a Cena turn against The Rock. Nothing came out of it at the end of it. 

Last year with Rock vs Cena, which I feel was a perfect way to turn him heel and WWE blew it. They teased a heel turn again with Cena saying alot of things to The Rock a week before WM and they all presented it like Cena was going to turn out of desperation to beat The Rock.... guess what.. It didnt happen. Instead they did the lame salute to close the show with loud boos.

I will just drop this here, they will tease us again. They will tease us with Cena turning heel and joining with Authority but IT WONT HAPPEN. Mark my words. If they didnt turn Cena against Rock, there is no chance in hell they will be doing it for this authority storyline. For all I know, he will just win the match, unify the titles and AA Triple H and Vince to close the show.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



zkorejo said:


> For all I know, he will just win the match, unify the titles and AA Triple H and Vince to close the show.


Yep. The same fate as John Laurinaitis, which is fine in my book, they need to turn the page and quick. John Cena is not turning heel. I don't even know why that's a topic. I just want him to end this angle so...
1. No more Triple H promos, he and Steph both need to be removed from tv
2. No more ppv screwjob finishes
3. No more Orton working against aging 90s stars in ppv mainevents that gets boring chants


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

how have they not realized that low ratings is due to the Authority? how come none of them have noticed this yet? are they that ego driven? They seriously can't see that they're hurting their own business?


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena vs Orton will happen soon, winner of the Rumble will beat both in a unifying of the titles match at wrestlemania


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This entire storyline is such a bust. And it's their "big WM angle, too".


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I see now that Triple H owning Big Show's house is going to become a forgotten plot point.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So big show is now out with the punt or what? From the looks of it orton has no other opponents than cena right now. They could fued until rumble and then royal rumble winner enters to to make it a three way. I don't rly care if they do it champ vs champ or unify the titles but I could see them unify to make cena vs orton a bigger match. Im not rly hyped for this fued at all and I havn't even watched their previous feuds, that should atleast tell something. This could also be to involve del rio with authoirty so del io can still fight cena and this stare down was only for this raw because im not gonna make it if they go on until mania with this.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

those Bryan chants last night DURING the main event were glorious...take that WWE! fuck you for messing up! Yeah Bryan can't draw and he's not over anymore, right people? LOL whatever! Clearly its Orton nobody wants to see...but keep denying it.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> how have they not realized that low ratings is due to the Authority? how come none of them have noticed this yet? are they that ego driven? They seriously can't see that they're hurting their own business?


A little thing called football season. Ever heard of that? Ratings are always not so good this time of year


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

excuses! ratings haven't gone up past 3.0 since August...Football season has nothing to do with it..


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> excuses! ratings haven't gone up past 3.0 since August...Football season has nothing to do with it..


Football season has alot to do with it. Ratings are always bad during the fall


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Cmpunk91 said:


> Cena vs Orton will happen soon, winner of the Rumble will beat both in a unifying of the titles match at wrestlemania


If Natalya wins the royal rumble that would setup Cena vs Orton because Natalya will go after the divas belts


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H isn't much of a 'wrestling promoter'... when he was saying, its going to be epic, it almost sounded like he was trying to convince himself.

Edit to add:








Welll.... This angle is on fire.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Why the reluctance on actually acting as a real faction? I think that's what's killed this whole thing. If HHH, Steph, Orton, Shield and Kane acted as a true faction and dominated this could have been awesome.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This thread seems like a ghost town, but I think given that Big Show, the forced knockout punches, the crying, the firing, the online petition, the lawsuit, it was such a huge focus of WWE programing since Summerslam and for it to end with by far the worst Survivor Series mainevent says something. Not even average, not even below average. The absolute worst Survivor Series mainevent ever. That says something about those two as performers. 

I do think the WWE botched this Survivor Series build in four ways:
1. That Big Show could occupy Daniel Bryan's underdog role. Big Show is not an underdog.
2. That Big Show did not earn his title match, rather he got it via lawsuit. Earning a title match matters despite what the WWE would have you think. 
3. That Big Show could deliver the same kind of quality wrestling Daniel Bryan was offering. Not now, not tomorrow, not yesterday, not ever.
4. Randy Orton is so bad in his role. He just doesn't seem to care anymore. This actually trumps all of Big Show's failures because the entire point of this program was to put over Orton and that was a failure.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Orton vs Big Show was definitely not a worse main event than Batista vs Booker or Goldberg vs HHH.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Remember when Big Show vs Triple H was the match being built up? Yea, completely forgetton. WCW level creative team since Summerslam.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

And yes, if Triple H wasn't married to Stephanie, he would not be the guy taking over Vince's job of running the company down the road or being a major part of the creative team. He'd be in the Greg Valentine role as nothing more than a part-time wrestler.


----------



## Jammy

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This storyline is hot garbage, building new stars? 

Triple H should fucking retire, one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. Now, I'm sick of his face.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> excuses! ratings haven't gone up past 3.0 since August...Football season has nothing to do with it..


Using only ratings to justify WWE's financial success basically means you're only getting half the story.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Remember when Big Show vs Triple H was the match being built up? Yea, completely forgetton. WCW level creative team since Summerslam.


There was a time Triple H/Big Show could have been a big match for Survivor Series and put over Triple H in a tune up for WM. Not anymore. Now that match is meaningless. There's no reason for Triple H to even bother. That brings up one other point I wanted to make about Big Show. Its one thing for a babyface to get screwed, but to lose by theme music distraction, when that ending was given away at the top of the show, fans don't want to back these dopey kind of babyfaces. If fans can predict the ending, they expect their heroes to as well. These kind of finishes make a babyface look unrootable, puts the heat on creative, and the heel is left looking like this really obnoxious kind of cartoon villain no one wants to see, having X-Pac heat at best.

So, what is Big Show going to feud with ADR now to help ADR regain cred? I guess that would be what's next, but that matchup won't help either man.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H and Vince just don't want to admit to themselves that its Randy Orton who people are tired of...is it a coincidence that two straight feuds of his bombed? And now he faces Cena which is even worse for him because people are tired of both of them. What they need to do is hot shot that belt off Orton as soon as they can...but they wont..and thats the problem! At what point do they realize its him?


----------



## vk79

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

WWE is at a low point right now. The future is not looking too bright with this kind of booking. No development of new stars. Ir's hard to look for positives the way things are going.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

they know how to make new stars they just don't want them to shine brighter than Cena....thats why I feel bad for Reigns.


----------



## BringIt55

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Maybe I'm thinking a little too into it, but I feel this is a way to tie the Wyatts to the authority and to reveal the devil. Maybe creative didn't forget Kane was kidnapped just "smartly" overlooked it and the Wyatts brainwashed him to join the authority (needing a monster to handle Show). Now they kidnapped Bryan to turn him corporate and Punk will be on a mission to "save" Bryan which will put him in fights with shield members and the Wyatts. This may lead to heel Bryan vs face Punk or Bryan vs "the devil" for revenge. 

Just my thoughts. Could be completely wrong, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

God turning Bryan heel is soo fucking stupid! he's the most beloved face in awhile and they want to ruin that? why? how can he not turn heel now? they're going to brainwash him and its going to suck....man oh man what bullshit! of course they can't kidnap Punk, because Vince likes Punk...


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This is actually why the your upper card, your midcard is meaningless because all roads lead back to the Authority.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

so Punk is going to feud with Three guys in the Shield and Bryan will feud with three guys in the Wyatts..seems a little unbalanced to me.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I hope everything U dont want to happen happens


----------



## goldigga

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> God turning Bryan heel is soo fucking stupid! he's the most beloved face in awhile and they want to ruin that? why? how can he not turn heel now? they're going to brainwash him and its going to suck....man oh man what bullshit! of course they can't kidnap Punk, because Vince likes Punk...



The WWE may have fucked up his push, but they still know how popular he is. He won't turn heel, at least in the traditional sense where he comes back wearing a suit, its leading somewhere though.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

where is it leading? what was the point of the kidnapping?


----------



## goldigga

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> where is it leading? what was the point of the kidnapping?


Just gotta see where it goes man, maybe I'm just saying he doesn't turn heel because I really want to believe they wont be stupid enough to do it. 

I agree with what you're saying though turning him heel would be stupid seeing as how him and Punk are getting the best reactions week in, week out.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

yeah no way do they, they would have hinted at it at least prior to the kidnapping, and he was still being a face up to that point..normally they would hint at a heel turn with dissension or what not, none of that happened. Hopefully they dont, they would only turn him heel as a punishment though. A punishment for being over, but they can't be that stupid, but then again, maybe they are....we'll see. if you turn a popular face like him heel, then your product suffers because none of the faces remaining have as strong of a crowd reaction....


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

He was going to turn heel eventually anyways, might as well get it over with. At least now, he might be able to get a 1 month program with Cena to make some cash money for his honeymoon.


----------



## cmpunkisgod.

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Bryan coming out with the mask/attire Kane first debuted with (Or something similar, like Mankind's). His beard just screams put a mask on that head and make him an ADD-fueled psycho.


Calling it now.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H noticed the reaction to his Big Show booking at the PPV and put the kabosh on his own angle for this PPV because he didn't want to look bad. So, now he wants the Cena spot at Mania because he couldn't get Rock or Austin to want to commit to a match with him. Every angle since Summerslam is basically to build himself up for the Mania 30 main event for his own "legacy" despite no one wanting it or demanding him in that spot.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Triple H noticed the reaction to his Big Show booking at the PPV and put the kabosh on his own angle for this PPV because he didn't want to look bad. So, now he wants the Cena spot at Mania because he couldn't get Rock or Austin to want to commit to a match with him. Every angle since Summerslam is basically to build himself up for the Mania 30 main event for his own "legacy" despite no one wanting it or demanding him in that spot.


QFT

vanboxmeer understands the business.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Daniel Bryatt!


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Triple H noticed the reaction to his Big Show booking at the PPV and put the kabosh on his own angle for this PPV because he didn't want to look bad. So, now he wants the Cena spot at Mania because he couldn't get Rock or Austin to want to commit to a match with him. Every angle since Summerslam is basically to build himself up for the Mania 30 main event for his own "legacy" despite no one wanting it or demanding him in that spot.


Sometimes I think you are a troll, but then you post something like this. Triple H has damaged pretty much the entire roster for his own ego... once again. I think Orton in particular has been damaged the most.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

yeah but what happens if fans continue to shit on the Cena/Orton feud, will Triple H want to face Cena then? I mean every time the fans become disinterested he pulls the plug on a potential match each time.....and if they do that with Cena, what is his plan then? to not wrestle? because if they have a one on one at Mania and the crowd shits on it, he will feel embarassed and would have done all of this for nothing. If he faced Bryan he wouldn't get shit on. and why the fuck would Triple H want it to be all about him after he's retired? what universe did he think that would fly?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> yeah but what happens if fans continue to shit on the Cena/Orton feud, will Triple H want to face Cena then? I mean every time the fans become disinterested he pulls the plug on a potential match each time.....and if they do that with Cena, what is his plan then? to not wrestle? because if they have a one on one at Mania and the crowd shits on it, he will feel embarassed and would have done all of this for nothing. If he faced Bryan he wouldn't get shit on. *and why the fuck would Triple H want it to be all about him after he's retired?* what universe did he think that would fly?


That's all HHH ever wants.


----------



## TheWFEffect

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Eva GOAT Marie can become Kane's PA I mean she's on fire literally.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

If Daniel Bryan gets back into the main feud with The Authority, it would be pretty cool to see HHH or Orton do their finishers on Brie Bella while Daniel Bryan watches.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Srdjan99 said:


> If Daniel Bryan gets back into the main feud with The Authority, it would be pretty cool to see HHH or Orton do their finishers on Brie Bella while Daniel Bryan watches.


Orton/Brie stuff was horrible and I never want to see it again; the one time I can think Brie did well was when she hugged Byran as he was walking out for a punishment match.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> Sometimes I think you are a troll, but then you post something like this. Triple H has damaged pretty much the entire roster for his own ego... once again. I think Orton in particular has been damaged the most.


Orton damages himself, every time he picks up a mic or main events a show the fans are in for a BORING pathetic effort. 

HHH tried to make him relevant and now here we are a few months later and fans are chanting boring while he coasts his way through yet another main event doing the bare minimum required. The guy is must miss tv.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



MEMS said:


> Why the reluctance on actually acting as a real faction? I think that's what's killed this whole thing. If HHH, Steph, Orton, Shield and Kane acted as a true faction and dominated this could have been awesome.


Agreed. The best moments of this came when Stephanie was using her power to make Big Show knock people out, while embarrassing him at the same time.

And also, when HHH wouldn't let anyone help Bryan while the Shield was beating him down.

THOSE were heel actions that got heat. They need to continue along those lines, and Stephanie and HHH need to keep tormenting the faces in that manner......so when they get their comeuppance it's a big deal.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Agreed. The best moments of this came when Stephanie was using her power to make Big Show knock people out, while embarrassing him at the same time.
> 
> And also, when HHH wouldn't let anyone help Bryan while the Shield was beating him down.
> 
> THOSE were heel actions that got heat. They need to continue along those lines, and Stephanie and HHH need to keep tormenting the faces in that manner......so when they get their comeuppance it's a big deal.


Hunter and especially Stephanie could care less about booking themselves to get comeuppance. So why hold on to that pipe dream?


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Triple H noticed the reaction to his Big Show booking at the PPV and put the kabosh on his own angle for this PPV because he didn't want to look bad. So, now he wants the Cena spot at Mania because he couldn't get Rock or Austin to want to commit to a match with him. Every angle since Summerslam is basically to build himself up for the Mania 30 main event for his own "legacy" despite no one wanting it or demanding him in that spot.


Post like this are why your one the best posters on here. Everything you said has the whole point of this insipid angle.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Young Constanza said:


> Hunter and especially Stephanie could care less about booking themselves to get comeuppance. So why hold on to that pipe dream?


Disagree. Hunter didnt take many, but he lost to Rock and Batista especially. Just because he actually won feuds as a heel(imagine!) doesn't mean he was above taking an L when it was the right time to do so.

Same with Stephanie. Evil Stephanie getting her way is not new. However, she took Ls in the end back in the day. She will this time too. That she has people like you doubting that is a GOOD thing. It should feel like she'll keep getting her way......that way when she finally doesn't, it will get a huge pop.

These are two of the greatest heel characters of all time.....they should feel impossible to beat. That's the way it's supposed to be, but rarely is. That's why fans have no idea how to react. They're used to the heels looking like bumbling idiots all the time.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Disagree. Hunter didnt take many, but he lost to Rock and Batista especially. Just because he actually won feuds as a heel(imagine!) doesn't mean he was above taking an L when it was the right time to do so.
> 
> Same with Stephanie. Evil Stephanie getting her way is not new. However, she took Ls in the end back in the day. She will this time too. That she has people like you doubting that is a GOOD thing. It should feel like she'll keep getting her way......that way when she finally doesn't, it will get a huge pop.
> 
> These are two of the greatest heel characters of all time.....they should feel impossible to beat. That's the way it's supposed to be, but rarely is. That's why fans have no idea how to react. They're used to the heels looking like bumbling idiots all the time.


The fans don't react because they don't care anymore the people who are actually holding out hope for this storyline are people who post on websites like this. Also they've marginalized everyone on the current roster both heel and face. I find it funny that the examples you used of the dumbass duo showing vulnerability all include stars and moments from past eras of wwe. They think they're above these current talents and they treat them as such. This will all end with Cena beating them which is a waste of time because it's predictable and the majority of the audience is tried of him. 

The angle is a colossal Heatless failure and hunter and Stephanie are mostly to blame. The faster it all ends the better.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Young Constanza said:


> The fans don't react because they don't care anymore the people who are actually holding out hope for this storyline are people who post on websites like this. Also they've marginalized everyone on the current roster both heel and face. I find it funny that the examples you used of the dumbass duo showing vulnerability all include stars and moments from past eras of wwe. They think they're above these current talents and they treat them as such. This will all end with Cena beating them which is a waste of time because it's predictable and the majority of the audience is tried of him.
> 
> The angle is a colossal Heatless failure and hunter and Stephanie are mostly to blame. The faster it all ends the better.


Umm, HHH is heel for the first time in 7 years, and Stephanie is a regular on TV for the first time in like 10 years. So of course I would only have past things to reference. They haven't been heels since the "past"! I don't think you really thought that one through.

They absolutely should not have taken an L yet in this angle. This is a good thing. Matter of fact, they need to get even more evil and pick up even more resounding W's so it looks hopefess......and then they need to either reinsert Bryan or insert Punk into it and eventually have one of them go over in the end. Not Cena.

And I agree with you.....if it ends with Cena going over, that's dumb. He has nothing to gain, he can't be built any further. If the angle fails it will be because of the failure to use the right face to go over. It's not a failure on the heel side, Hunter and Stephanie (as characters) are killing it.


----------



## The_Jiz

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

HHH buried the entire roster already, when he made them fear for their jobs every week. 

Its not like these wrestlers clean the gutter in hopes of paying off huge debts. Yes this is how "larger than life" looks like alright. You would think they are working at a sweat shop. 

They are well off, class athletes, college educated, and young. Pretty much the complete opposite of HHH.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I love how people act like "heel" HHH is so different from face hhh it's literally the same shit there is no difference.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

But seeing as how nobody is reacting nor caring about Orton, why are they continuing with Orton? I don't get that! if the fans don't want Orton in that spot and they're chanting Boring, then why do they keep him as champion? that's the most puzzling part about it...how can they blame other people except themselves and Orton?


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> But seeing as how nobody is reacting nor caring about Orton, why are they continuing with Orton? I don't get that! if the fans don't want Orton in that spot and they're chanting Boring, then why do they keep him as champion? that's the most puzzling part about it...how can they blame other people except themselves and Orton?


He is one their chosen ones so they're going to keep giving him chance after chance no what happens. He's put them through hell with his past behavior problems but they never stopped pushing him or giving him protective treatment. double standards its how things work for certain people.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

was his dad really that important to the WWE? Bob Orton Jr was never champion... I dont get Vince's love for the Ortons.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> was his dad really that important to the WWE? Bob Orton Jr was never champion... I dont get Vince's love for the Ortons.


Its most just their odd obbession with Randy than his family. His father and Grandfather weren't really that big of stars.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I know this is the WWE and we're not expected to remember kayfabe after a month, let alone a few years, but what about Orton's history with the MMahon family? 

I don't remember it being addressed by anyone, not even the Internet. Like I said, I know what the WWE is and I'm not complaining.

But wouldn't it have been cool if they played with that bit of history more in this angle? Especially considering that Orton brought the whole of the McMahon Family to it's knees at one point.


----------



## TKOW

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I know this is the WWE and we're not expected to remember kayfabe after a month, let alone a few years, but what about Orton's history with the MMahon family?
> 
> I don't remember it being addressed by anyone, not even the Internet. Like I said, I know what the WWE is and I'm not complaining.
> 
> But wouldn't it have been cool if they played with that bit of history more in this angle? Especially considering that Orton brought the whole of the McMahon Family to it's knees at one point.


HHH addressed that the night after SummerSlam - and said despite their history and his personal feelings, Orton was best for business.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

During the BEST FOR BUSINESS storyline, don't you think it is ironic that the company marginalized numerous over 
babyfaces like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and Kane, to go with Randy Orton, Alberto Del Rio and the Big Show at a Big 4 PPV?

Look at all the screwjobs on Bryan. Fans were so irate at his poor treatment that they demanded PPV refunds.
Is refunding 50 dollar PPVs "best for business?"

Look at how over Rhodes and Goldust and the Shield and others are. 
Clearly best for business is to focus on fresh and young talent.
Look at what the crowds respond to. So the focus is on 34 year old Orton, 36 year old Cena, 
36 year old Alberto Del Rio, 41 year old Steph, 44 year old Triple H and 46 year old Big Show, 
every one of those guys on the top for at least 3 years, with Orton and Cena closer to the past decade.

Internally, WWE brass knew the wrestlers, the build, the angles and ultimately the Survivor Series PPV would be rejected
by potential purchasers and that the live audience was going to boo and haze the main event at a minimum because 
it wouldn't even have match quality.

They went for it at Survivor Series. 
They deliberately did something that was bad financial AND professional wrestling business.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This storyline is like their tribute to the legeacy of Vince Russo's wcw era.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

nobody cares about it, they've pushed themselves into a corner now, they might as well have Cena go over at TLC and then reboot everything.....And I love how CM Punk is feuding with the Shield and will face them in a six man tag once again just like on Raw at TLC and Bryan is being treated like Mideon from the attitude era..The fact that they think he's on Mideon's level is ridiculous!


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Cena/Hogan with Vince in corner vs HHH/Orton with Steph in corner at Mania 30. 

Daniel Bryan vs Kane.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I love how they are treating DB. Its funny too see the markes get mad


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Stone Hot said:


> I love how they are treating DB. Its funny too see the markes get mad


I'd say Stone Lukewarm would've been a better moniker after getting humbled. Eventually you'd reach Cold. 

Hunter did basically fuck up his own PPV payday this month, so you can add that to his increasing list of creative fuck ups including Sin Cara and Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Lol i really love your gimmick around here vanboxmeer, you are so cynic :lol


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

its true though, what can Triple H do now? He's so worried about his image and legacy...Ever since they've taken Bryan out, the main event scene has gotten pooped on hard. He wanted to face Big Show, nobody wanted Show there so he got booed. Triple H wanted to face Cena, well right now Cena/Orton is getting shitted on. I guess by the time WM comes around he won't face anyone...He has to face either Punk or Bryan because those are the only two guys the fans care about..he better choose one..what the fuck is he afraid of facing Bryan for any way? afraid he can't keep up in the ring? 
Triple H cares about his image too much that he'll only want to be around the hot angle..right now that's only what Punk or DB touch...so guess H shot himself in the foot.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> its true though, what can Triple H do now? He's so worried about his image and legacy...Ever since they've taken Bryan out, the main event scene has gotten pooped on hard. He wanted to face Big Show, nobody wanted Show there so he got booed. Triple H wanted to face Cena, well right now Cena/Orton is getting shitted on. I guess by the time WM comes around he won't face anyone...He has to face either Punk or Bryan because those are the only two guys the fans care about..he better choose one..what the fuck is he afraid of facing Bryan for any way? afraid he can't keep up in the ring?
> Triple H cares about his image too much that he'll only want to be around the hot angle..right now that's only what Punk or DB touch...so guess H shot himself in the foot.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i mean he might as well not wrestle then if he doesn't think DB is good enough. He doesn't want to be involved in a match that gets booed.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> i mean he might as well not wrestle then if he doesn't think DB is good enough. He doesn't want to be involved in a match that gets booed.


He'll go to the papers if he has to. Including if the papers are a tag match against Hogan and Cena to headline Mania.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

You can get your Triple H vs Daniel Bryan match further down the road when Triple H is suddenly a face and Bryan is coming off a white-hot heel run. Then Triple H is willing to bring back the Indian Death Lock and make the pompous midcarder Bryan tap out to a real man's submission.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

i read that Cena wants to tag with Hogan at Mania...so what the fuck is the Main Event of Mania? I mean by the time it rolls around nobody would want to see Cena/Orton again because we're already getting it now...so what is the main event going to be?


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> i read that Cena wants to tag with Hogan at Mania...so what the fuck is the Main Event of Mania? I mean by the time it rolls around nobody would want to see Cena/Orton again because we're already getting it now...so what is the main event going to be?


You answered your own question. Try to keep up.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

no fucking way would that be the main event..they don't even have a main event right now..they are using it up right now....nobody is going to buy WM if its Cena/Orton because they're already getting it 4 months ahead of schedule.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> no fucking way would that be the main event..they don't even have a main event right now..they are using it up right now....nobody is going to buy WM if its Cena/Orton because they're already getting it 4 months ahead of schedule.


Hogan and WM 30 is just an easy choice. He'll tag with Cena so he doesn't have to do anything except pose, stand in the corner and lean against the turnbuckle, get 1 hot tag and throw some punches and tag Cena back in. 

Then Hogan, Vince, and Cena can all pose down together when they are triumphant over Triple H, Orton, and that Connecticut trust fund cunt with confetti and pyro and all the shebang.

Meanwhile, Bryan can be the 3rd match on the show having another terrible 6 minute match with Kane.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Not a huge fan of this angle, but one thing I think would be kinda cool is if Triple H dropped the whole HHH thing & started going by "Hunter Hearst Helmsley", making the roster address him as such & really getting nose up in the air about shit. Would just add to the annoyance he's trying to create ... get a God damn snobby theme as well. But I guess he won't since he's too damn buff for that nonsense. :lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

CM Punk is in the angle being 'anti-authority' and it still sucks. Orton is still a paper champ. Triple H is a horrible hype man, a horrible wrestling promoter.

I don't even feel like Cena is in this angle despite going against Orton, it feels more like Cena is the ruling power and Orton is trying to topple it. Their match is all about Orton being the guy who could never measure up.


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

CAN ORTON OVERCOME THE ODDS AGAINST THE SUPER BABYFACE? ALSO, PAY TO SEE YOUR FAVORITES, DANIEL BRYAN AND CM PUNK GETTING PUNISHED IN HANDICAP MATCHES. WHO WOULDN'T PAY TO SEE THEIR HEROES BEING DESTROYED.

booking 101 right there


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


>


:HHH2


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***






This would be an awesome twist to the angle and actually makes complete sense.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

socks have charisma! also, it just shows that the WWE has no long term plans. I wouldn't be surprised if three quarters of the talents in NXT never get used. There isn't a planned future at all and its scary.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> *socks have charisma!* also, it just shows that the WWE has no long term plans. I wouldn't be surprised if three quarters of the talents in NXT never get used. There isn't a planned future at all and its scary.












Damn right they do. 

But yeah, the Axel shit was dropped because while he's a good in-ring talent, he lacks everything else. He's fine where he is now, which is in a midcard comedy tag team with Ryback.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H simply can't help himself.

Every creative and talent decision is always, "Could I make money wrestling against him?" as his measuring stick for the future. Every talent is measured as "How does he compare to what I am?" and evaluated and designated before they ever get a chance to get over. If something does get over that he didn't expect, he would not see it as "legitimate" and write it off as a fluke and not serious.

The man does not have the open-minded vision to run this industry.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

angston/Triple H feud 2015 lol He'll want to put him over too. You have to face the Game to get anywhere in the industry from now on, even when he turns 70


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I fully believe Triple H also has convinced himself that what he's doing is the right thing. In his mind there's no nefarious means or doings. He genuinely believes he has not hurt anybody, and certainly not deliberately. "The other guy just wasn't ready/good enough".

At most he might even think he's "getting heat", and what he's doing is beneficial. His opinion of himself is that his presence in the tippy-top hot programs is some stalwart super-rub that'll generate revenue and is a requirement for a program to "really mean something". He probably sees his character getting involved as the "shit's about to get real, because Triple H is here".

Problem is that he's post-prime Greg Valentine and not prime Ric Flair.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Where did this come from I wonder? his parents seem like really good people, and its like they fucking raised an egotistical prick to runs over people at his work place to get ahead. I wonder what went wrong during his upbringing.


----------



## Mabus

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> Where did this come from I wonder? his parents seem like really good people, and its like they fucking raised an egotistical prick to runs over people at his work place to get ahead. I wonder what went wrong during his upbringing.


I know wrestling is fake, but every character somehow resonates the wrestler's true personality.

Based on what I've seen in the first part of "Thy Kingdom Come", there's not much information about Paul's childhood, other than he was _really serious and opportunistic_ in becoming a professional wrestler (through bodybuilding at first) in his mid-teenage years. I guess he just can't stop becoming the best. May his burning desire destroy his soul.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I don't think Triple H vs John Cena has much going for it beyond the usual heat Cena brings to a program.


----------



## Duke Silver

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

It's a shame how quickly this angle fell off the rails after Bryan left. You could argue that it happened way before that (because there's been a lot of monotonous booking and bad decisions), but at least the crowd was invested. Now it's just chugging along with what appears to be no real purpose and a lot of breeze-in-the-wind booking.

Hopefully WWE can be salvage this thing for Mania, because at the moment it's a real chore to sit through. Triple H's heel turn hasn't been anywhere close to what it should have been. It's certainly elicited a bad reaction from me, but it's less about heat and more about apathy. I have very little interest in hearing Haitch prattle on about his ideals and visions.

What's worse is that all the ingredients are there to make something really special. Triple H can play a fantastic heel, he's got a decent-enough heel champion in Orton, and a hugely significant stable chock full of talent in the The Shield, plus Steph who usually plays such a great bitch. The Authority should be the ultimate heel group, instead they're just... kind of there.


----------



## 777

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Duke Silver said:


> It's a shame how quickly this angle fell off the rails after Bryan left. You could argue that it happened way before that (because there's been a lot of monotonous booking and bad decisions), but at least the crowd was invested. Now it's just chugging along with what appears to be no real purpose and a lot of breeze-in-the-wind booking.
> 
> Hopefully WWE can be salvage this thing for Mania, because at the moment it's a real chore to sit through. Triple H's heel turn hasn't been anywhere close to what it should have been. It's certainly elicited a bad reaction from me, but it's less about heat and more about apathy. I have very little interest in hearing Haitch prattle on about his ideals and visions.
> 
> What's worse is that all the ingredients are there to make something really special. Triple H can play a fantastic heel, he's got a decent-enough heel champion in Orton, and a hugely significant stable chock full of talent in the The Shield, plus Steph who usually plays such a great bitch. The Authority should be the ultimate heel group, instead they're just... kind of there.


I think you've hit the nail on the head with the first paragraph here.

The angle was somewhat hot as a vehicle for Daniel Bryan's upward mobility and removing him from that situation took something new/interesting and morphed it into the same-old-same-old.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The corporate angle died basically when Vince disappeared and HHH took over. Even Steph hasn't been that bad, but HHH has absolutely killed it. I know his fans probably don't wanna see it that way but no matter how you look at it, he's no Vince and never will be. He just doesn't care about the other talent as much and it shows.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

in what universe is it okay to make fun of all of your employees that break their backs for you on a daily basis? he just buries them all verbally, even their hottest babyface in years, and does it without a care in the world.


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> in what universe is it okay to make fun of all of your employees that break their backs for you on a daily basis? he just buries them all verbally, even their hottest babyface in years, and does it without a care in the world.



"Thy Kingdom Come"

It was also nice how they cleaned up that whole Stephanie/Triple H getting together thing as not Triple H cheating on Chyna to get with Steph. Can't have the future head of the company seen as getting that spot from anything more than a pure relationship with no strings attached.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Hopefully this angle wraps up soon, but something tells me it's drag on until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Maybe I'm reading in to things but the last 2 house show results have had Orton face off with Bryan and Punk with the Wyatt Family. Isn't the norm for them to be "practicing" with their ppv counterparts at this point? Why structure the house shows this way if the Punk/Shield and Bryan/Wyatt Fam feuds are to continue on tv? Is this a prelude of things to come or just a weird temp thing?


----------



## vanboxmeer

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

House shows don't mean anything, they often just use whoever is actually there for their subject to change cards. Mark Henry vs Orton was a match for several weeks just very recently.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> House shows don't mean anything, they often just use whoever is actually there for their subject to change cards. Mark Henry vs Orton was a match for several weeks just very recently.


Yeah because Henry/Orton was the planned next feud for Orton at that point then Vince changed his mind. Like I said the above could be coincidence but for the most part I thought they usually worked out the kinks of a tv/ppv match during house shows. Am I wrong on that?


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

you can only ignore the crowd for so long until you look ridiculous for ignoring them. and i also feel bad for Tons of Funk, now Clay's heel turn is off the table due to Total Divas.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I know it's not the first time that someone on a wrestlingforum noticed something that can be a sign to a future angle/storyline when actually it's nothing but a pure coincidence but this situation like on the picture from Raw could might be a possible ending of TLC. Double turn


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The crowd totally no sold the yearly Cena heel turn tease to go back to chanting DB to end the show. It isn't happening and fans rightfully don't care. And if there's no pay off, it just makes poor Orton look even more sad being paranoid over something like that.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So is Triple H at Hogan level of Ego, or has he now surpassed it?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



DualShock said:


> I know it's not the first time that someone on a wrestlingforum noticed something that can be a sign to a future angle/storyline when actually it's nothing but a pure coincidence but this situation like on the picture from Raw could might be a possible ending of TLC. Double turn


So the authority's turning face? :trips2


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

There have been moments the Authority has acted weirdly babyface because Triple H just has to be that oh soooo cool heel anyway.

I just don't get the concept of Cena turning heel at this nothing ppv against a nothing opponent. There's no basis for Cena to turn to beat this version Orton. Give me a break.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

anyone find it absolutely insulting that Miz had a four month reign as champion and Vince won't let DB have the title? Pretty laughable.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> There have been moments the Authority has acted weirdly babyface because Triple H just has to be that oh soooo cool heel anyway.
> 
> I just don't get the concept of Cena turning heel at this nothing ppv against a nothing opponent. There's no basis for Cena to turn to beat this version Orton. Give me a break.


well the basis is ultimately having a run as a heel until Bryan wins the title against Cena at Mania...than he can turn back to a face so a 4 month heel run isn't going to kill the Cena brand.


----------



## Lennon

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

The whole bit with Cena standing with the Authority looking down at Orton did nothing but make Cena look like a pussy. It was a bit like that kid at school who hangs out with the bully so they don't get the shit beat out of them! Honestly, how could anybody like Cena's character, if you met someone who acted like that in real life you'd think he was a complete cock! :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



vanboxmeer said:


> Triple H simply can't help himself.
> 
> Every creative and talent decision is always, "Could I make money wrestling against him?" Every talent is measured as "How does he compare to what I am?" and evaluated and designated before they get a chance to get over. If something does get over that he didn't expect, he would not see it as "legitimate" and write it off as a fluke and not serious.
> 
> The man does not have the open-minded vision to run this industry.


Vince and Triple H book inorganically now. They book what they want and the fans don't mean jack.
We can see how...

Everybody wanted Ryder in the mid card as a serious champ...
BURIED. It wasn't his "time" even though he worked his ass off in the ring and out of it, sold merch like hotcakes
and was over the moon in smark cities and his home town crowds in New York.

Same with Ziggler. Wasn't "his time." He received John Cena burial-booking and literally had shit dropped upon him
and his girlfriend.

Daniel Bryan is just like Ryder or Ziggler but more talented, IMO. Yet because he isn't "supposed to" be over...
Buried by THA GAME. Yet you can't BURY THE GOAT. :dazzler

Bryan should have been a champ for months now.


----------



## TheStig

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



checkcola said:


> The crowd totally no sold the yearly Cena heel turn tease to go back to chanting DB to end the show. It isn't happening and fans rightfully don't care. And if there's no pay off, it just makes poor Orton look even more sad being paranoid over something like that.


People wanted some fresh stuff and wanted cena to turn heel because of that but with bryan now you have someone to cheer for and can jsut ignore what cena is doing. Cena turning heel is to late now and wont do much at all when bryan is already so over that he possibly cant get more over.


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

ha ha at the fact that the WWE doesn't do a Bryan/Cena feud when Bryan is clearly more over than Cena...WWE is a joke!


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998

*Cena apart of the Authority?*

At the end, Cena helped Stephanie up and the authority turned on Orton. Do you think that Cena will win both titles, be apart of the authority, and finally get the heel turn we have all been waiting for?


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

for god´s sake...no, Cena will not turn heel. He is Vince´s money machine and as long as he is that he won´t turn heel.


----------



## LSUZombie

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

a part

Not apart


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

No. Just a coincidence. I don't think Cena will ever be a heel.


----------



## Arca9

You're right. Why would Cena help a woman who just got knocked out to her feet? He should have slapped her in the STF for being a heel.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry Horowitz

Arca9 said:


> You're right. Why would Cena help a woman who just got knocked out to her feet? He should have slapped her in the STF for being a heel.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He should have stomped her. Then tattooed her. Then hung her. THEN KILLED HER. Because she's a heel.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry Horowitz

LSUZombie said:


> a part
> 
> Not apart


No. Cena is definitely apart of the Authority. Stop putting words in the OP's mouth 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arca9

Barry Horowitz said:


> He should have stomped her. Then tattooed her. Then hung her. THEN KILLED HER. Because she's a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I concede. This would be much more appropriate.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CrookedSmile

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*



Barry Horowitz said:


> He should have stomped her. Then tattooed her. Then hung her. THEN KILLED HER. Because she's a heel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


All this while JBL is shouting "HE'S A CRIMINAL! GET THE POLICE!"


----------



## ruderick

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

More likely Triple H and Stephanie McMahon will turn face than Cena turning heel. It's never going to happen.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

No.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



markedfordeath said:


> ha ha at the fact that the WWE doesn't do a Bryan/Cena feud when Bryan is clearly more over than Cena...WWE is a joke!


:StephenA


----------



## markedfordeath

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

as long as Cena is at the top, expect their business to remain stagnant and not get better. But that's their decision, apparently they're fine with things the way they are. DB gets chants at the end of Raw, then they'll probably turn him heel this Sunday LOL typical shit! could have had an epic heel Cena/ Bryan feud.


----------



## DualShock

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> So the authority's turning face? :trips2


I swear sometimes I think if they do a Bash at the Beach 1996 angle tomorrow they would turn everybody on the roster turn heel and forming the 60 man nWo except of John Cena


checkcola said:


> I just don't get the concept of Cena turning heel at this nothing ppv against a nothing opponent. There's no basis for Cena to turn to beat this version Orton. Give me a break.


Maybe, just maybe (but I don't think the WWE creative will pull this off) the promo of John Cena on Raw was intentionally hypocritical and this is some hint that he was part of the Authority because he is what he accused Orton of, protected by Triple H and Stephanie for years (and everybody who reads more than just wwe.com knows this is the truth).
And having WWE selecting of all people Randy Orton as one of the participants in the unification match, also having the world title unification match taking place on TLC shows that this is not just a nothing opponent on a nothing PPV


----------



## DualShock

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> So the authority's turning face? :trips2


I swear sometimes I think if they do a Bash at the Beach 1996 angle tomorrow they would turn everybody on the roster turn heel and forming the 60 man nWo except of John Cena


checkcola said:


> I just don't get the concept of Cena turning heel at this nothing ppv against a nothing opponent. There's no basis for Cena to turn to beat this version Orton. Give me a break.


Maybe, just maybe (but I don't think the WWE creative will pull this off) the promo of John Cena on Raw was intentionally hypocritical and this is some hint that he was part of the Authority because he is what he accused Orton of, protected by Triple H and Stephanie for years (and everybody who reads more than just wwe.com knows this is the truth).
And having WWE selecting of all people Randy Orton as one of the participants in the unification match, also having the world title unification match taking place on TLC shows that this is not just a nothing opponent on a nothing PPV


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

He was just worried about the woman who once let him tap her booty. Nothing more.


----------



## Kenny89

*Re: Cena apart of the Authority?*

Oh cena please just turn heel.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I'd be so interested in John Big Laurinaitis vs John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## dxbender

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

HHH is the guy feeding people lines in headsets....who knew

Also funny to realize that the table backstage is better than one at ringside.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I've said it a million times before, if he didn't turn at Mania 29 vs Rocky he sure as shit ain't turning now!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



GoToSl33p said:


> I've said it a million times before, if he didn't turn at Mania 29 vs Rocky he sure as shit ain't turning now!


Yep that could have and should have been a 'defining' feud for him. 




it really wasn't before anyone tries to argue otherwise.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

So it's been a a few weeks now that Kane has been a part of the Authority and like what the title says what are your thoughts on his current role? 

Persoanlly I don't think he has been given enough screen time so show off his new role properly. As Director of Operations I thought Kane would have made much more of an impact especially when WWE teased the fact of Unleashing the Monster a few weeks ago when Kane was interviewed by Michael Cole. I know it's still early days but he needs to be shown to be doing something rather than standing in the backgorund of a Triple H and Stephanie McMahon segment.


*BIG UPDATE*

Kane is featured on the Official Royal Rumble 2014 Promo with his Mask, I think this is a sign of things to come with him been featured on the Official Poster and now the Promo with his Mask. Guess all we can do is see what unfolds.

*Official Royal Rumble Promo*: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=269M1x7ASP4

*Official Poster:*







]


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

yes he should have a more active role in the story imo


----------



## gothmog 3rd

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I still believe that he is behind the Wyatt attacks on Bryan and Punk. Hopefully it will be some kind of bigger picture.


----------



## TL Hopper

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

i think it's way for him to move out of wrestling. he's old as hell. he's the 2013 version of Patterson & Briscoe


----------



## dougnums

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He's just taking a break from in ring competition for a month or two. Other than the rare injury break he's pretty much wrestled since his debut.

They'll start using him more when he's ready to come back.


----------



## Scribbed

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I don't mind it too much as it adds some credibility to why people don't want to cross the Authority if Kane could come out and beat you up, though imo the entire storyline has become dead weight at this point


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I haven't cared about Kane(the wrestler) for a long time.So it feels nice to see him in a non-jobber role.Plus,it makes The Authority more intimidating having a 7 feet wrestler along with them.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



TL Hopper said:


> i think it's way for him to move out of wrestling. he's old as hell. he's the 2013 version of Patterson & Briscoe


Well to be honest I don't think it's a way of him moving out of wrestling when he's fighting Big Show in a couple of weeks at various House Show events. I still think Kane can move around the ring pretty well and he's very agile for a big man. If the likes of Big Show and Mark Henry are still on the go I'm sure Kane is still ok to carry on.


----------



## Old_John

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Completely irrelevant.


----------



## 777

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

As someone who was never really big on Kane, this is probably my favorite incarnation thus far.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He's being under-utilised. I was expecting him to at least hit a chokeslam on someone during the closing segment on Monday. With what he's been doing in the last few weeks, Brad Maddox could fill the role just as easily. If they're insisting on going with this Corporate Kane gimmick, they should at least make him intimidating.


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He's been awesome in his role as Silent but stern assistant principal, that barely makes the show. This has been an AWESOME role and use of Kane, smh. fuck this angle.


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

As one of the greatest big men in the history of pro wretsling, it's only right and fair for Kane to be involved in the storyline. He doesn't need to be the key player, but the fans respect him and his presence gives the Authority instant credibility.
Whether wrestling or not, he's a great talent and brings a lot to the show.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He hasn't done anything since th change. Very underwhelming.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*









we miss him.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



RFalcao said:


> we miss him.


THIS.


----------



## SkintEastwood

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

McMahon has a habit of forcing guys to be part time or into management roles as they get older. I remember a 50 year old Finlay being pushed back into his agent job despite still be able to go. Glen is 47 in a few months - maybe they want to use him as a part time wrestler now.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



RFalcao said:


> we miss him.


Those days are long gone, you wont be getting them back, painful but true.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



TL Hopper said:


> i think it's way for him to move out of wrestling. he's old as hell. he's the 2013 version of Patterson & Briscoe


This.

Up until SummerSlam he was 46 and still working a full time schedule. His current role is about transitioning him out of wrestling full time as much as it is about anything else.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Lariatoh! said:


> He hasn't done anything since th change. Very underwhelming.


I know he hasn't done a real lot since joining the Authority but I am rather looking forward to seeing Kane back in the ring again late December time. As Kane did say when the appropriate situation arises that's when we will see the Monster, you wonder if Big Show is the one to make that happen?


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Kane has been horribly booked


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I swear every few years, months, whatever, they do something with Kane that makes every one sit up and go... :mark::mark::mark: then in the space of a week or so they completely blow it.

It's as if they come onto the forums, read all the great ideas that the fans spitball on here and are like "well, fuck. We can't do that now... better just have him do nothing again...." Dickheads.


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Like most of the roster, he's hilariously underused. Hopefully they won't forget he was kidnapped by the Wyatts some months ago.


----------



## Guar

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Kane has been horribly booked


yeah and water is wet


----------



## Codarik

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Sucks. Kane is my favorite of all time but even I think the man should retire. There is really nothing new they can do with the Kane character. Putting him in a suit was a desperate attempt at keeping him "fresh". But even a crappier way to promote his movie. Worse than the imposter Kane thing.


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

If he is not going to wrestle in this role they should at least give him more mic time or have a bigger roll in this storyline than he has.


----------



## ~Humanity~

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Codarik said:


> Sucks. Kane is my favorite of all time but even I think the man should retire. There is really nothing new they can do with the Kane character. Putting him in a suit was a desperate attempt at keeping him "fresh". But even a crappier way to promote his movie. Worse than the imposter Kane thing.


NOTHING was worst than the impostor Kane thing.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Joseph92 said:


> If he is not going to wrestle in this role they should at least give him more mic time or have a bigger roll in this storyline than he has.


That's the thing though Kane is scheduled to face Big Show in late December at various house shows.

Madison Sqaure Garden
Big Show vs Kane 
Singles Match
http://www.thegarden.com/events/2013/december/wwe-live-holiday-tour.html

Saturday, 28th December Prudential Center – Newark, NJ
The Big Show vs. Kane
Steel Cage Match with Special Guest Referee Booker T
http://www.prucenter.com/default.asp?id=87&objId=1467

So I'm guessing Kane will be using this Attire seen as he hasn't debuted another Attire on TV yet? Unless that happens on Raw very soon.


----------



## Silencer

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I think his role is similar to that of Sergeant Slaughter when he became Commissioner Slaughter. He'll have the odd feud, put over young guys and can be used as a storyline device at a pinch. He won't be tearing through half the roster like a monster anymore though.


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> So I'm guessing Kane will be using this Attire seen as he hasn't debuted another Attire on TV yet? Unless that happens on Raw very soon.



I'd like to see him in a completely new attire, a mixture of old Kane but with a corporate theme.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

To be honest I'm rather intrigued to see what he'll be like in the ring with his Resurrected Attire without the Mask. Just hoping he will be back in the ring sooner rather than later unless WWE make his Corporate role a little more interesting.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> That's the thing though Kane is scheduled to face Big Show in late December at various house shows.
> 
> Madison Sqaure Garden
> Big Show vs Kane
> Singles Match
> http://www.thegarden.com/events/2013/december/wwe-live-holiday-tour.html
> 
> Saturday, 28th December Prudential Center – Newark, NJ
> The Big Show vs. Kane
> Steel Cage Match with Special Guest Referee Booker T
> http://www.prucenter.com/default.asp?id=87&objId=1467
> 
> So I'm guessing Kane will be using this Attire seen as he hasn't debuted another Attire on TV yet? Unless that happens on Raw very soon.


it probably change (again, the normal for house show cards) or not put in on TV because Big Show is supposedly expected to be with Rey Mysterio as a tag team for awhile.


----------



## Emotion Blur

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

What current role? I think Kane has had about three lines of dialogue total since returning. Most of the time you don't even realize he's in a segment until they explicitly cut to him. As of right now, Kane serves zero purpose to the Authority storyline since he neither talks nor gets physically involved in anything (and since he has no other storyline and doesn't wrestle, he serves zero purpose to the show itself). As someone said, he's not doing anything Brad Maddox couldn't be doing. Sure, he's intimidating, but if he's just going to stand around, it really defeats the purpose. I worry that WWE is going to keep this up until his face turn when we're all supposed to be amazed that he turns on The Authority. The intrigue is still there for me, there's unlimited potential for this character and I love it on paper, but honestly, have they done ANYTHING with him since he returned?


----------



## TrueUnderdog

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

His role could have been better planned, the entire thing with the wyatts could have gone better, poor creative thinking for Kane's situation

i mean, it would have been cool to see him return after thye attack from the wyatts, as a darker Kane, teaming with the Wyatts, have him in that story up til after the rumble, and THEN, do his story with the Authority, take his mask off the night after the rumble, join the authority as a muscle for them, this would lead into wrestlemania where Kane would be told to be the special outside enforcer for the main event.

whoever would be in the main event, the Authority would have Kane out there to try to help the heel win, BUT, in the end, Kane demolishes both wrestlers, leading to Kane leaving the Authority, becoming a tweener, and demanding a shot at the title, leading to Extreme Rules, where it would be a triple Threat, Kane would win, and have one last run in WWE as the World Champion.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

They have blown this story big time. I admit I probably still would mark the fuck out if Kane won the WWE title one last time but people should know by now he would refuse that angle if it was proposed to him because he is all about putting others over and the business before himself.

Remember this is a guy who turned down beating Undertaker at Wrestlemania 14 out of respect for the deadman.

He is the most sefless guy on the roster bar none and has put countless people over even if it's at the detriment of his own character.


I do agree that this angle with him in a suit is about slowing transitioning him for his run into politics in the not-to distant future. Maybe it's wwe's way of saying thank you.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I thought kane couldn't go any lower than where he has been.........I was wrong.

This is the most irrelevant, and lowest point of his career. He should just retire already.

In fact, they should have the Undertaker come back and "kill" him off the show kayfabe.


----------



## RFalcao

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

he was on the mid card in the majority of his career, now he's the corporate kane, lol.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I loved the idea at first.



But in true WWE fashion they force it to fall flat on its face. They've done literally nothing with Kane since his heel turn and corporate role. It had so much potential and maybe it still does but if you weren't planning on doing something with it right at the time, why even bring Kane back? Could've just kept him away until they were ready. Now it looks like he'll be promoting the brawlin' buddies and that'll be the present highlight of this character. Alrighty then. Doubt they'll ever do too much with him but I can hope for the best. This whole storyline has been filled with so much wasted potential and I don't see them ever cashing in on it.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Just imagine if Kane was with the authority for a few months more, has an angle with his movie coming out.....then disappears for a bit.....Then on one Monday night raw...boom....his pyro goes off, the lights go out....the theme hits and for one last time....we see him in his old attire....the mask and hair he debuted in. He goes out like he came in....his character does the full circle, realizing no matter how many suits he wears or friends he makes, he is in his element a monster. And the last time we see him is the monster we all loved. And he goes out with special pyro or segment of some sort, with Taker involved. Seeing him go without the mask would be a travesty.

The final march of the devil's favourite demon.


----------



## H

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Kane was in the brawling buddies segment with the jobbers. "His place" :ti


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Before the See No Evil sequel comes out WWE will have to do something with Kane because wasn't that the idea of taking the mask off him in the first place to make him more identifiable when promoting the movie? With his character in See No Evil been a psycho killer it's only right closer to the time when releasing the movie, WWE portray Kane as a Monster Heel on TV. Maybe that's when the Authority unleash the Monster if he's still with them at that time that is.

Anyway that aside it seems Kane's still fighting Big Show at House Shows in the next year.
http://www.greensborocoliseum.com/event/2014/jan/wwe-live

Believe it or not I am actually hoping this is brought to TV as I want Kane back in the ring.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I think its brillant just needs more time.. Glenn Jacobs is very well spoken in this new role with Kane, I think he can pull it off. He should be made GM


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This whole storyline is so ass backwards. It's beyond frustrating at this point.

Orton is supposed to be the top heel and handpicked champion of the Authority, yet he is the one who has to overcome the odds each week without any help from the Authority. Isn't that typically the role of a face?

Triple H and Stephanie are supposed to be the heel authority figures, yet they pander to the audience, give multiple opportunities to the faces and stack the odds against their handpicked champion. Do they want to be booed or cheered?

Kane is supposed to be the Director of Operations, yet he does nothing other than stand in the background behind Triple H and Stephanie. What exactly is the purpose of him in this storyline?

I'm still trying to work out exactly what Orton gets out of his alliance with the Authority at this point. He hasn't gotten help from the Shield in over a month, Triple H and Stephanie are seemingly plotting against him on a weekly basis, and it has made him a target of ridicule by Cena, Bryan and Punk.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

So after another week of Raw Kane just stands in a Triple H and Stephanie Segment and doesn't do anything? WWE seriously need to get Kane back in the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

kane should be brought back and should have one more title run because he deserves it and it could do well if handled correctly but wwe isn't up to it so maybe he's better off not being the focus of anything. i'd rather have him fade out than have to go through the bullshit creative has put him through, other than Team Hell No they've fucked his character for a while now


----------



## Joseph92

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> So after another week of Raw Kane just stands in a Triple H and Stephanie Segment and doesn't do anything? WWE seriously need to get Kane back in the ring.


Tonight they could of at least given him some lines. Orton came into the office all mad at HHH, they could of had Kane step in front of Orton and say something like You better calm down Orton if you know what is good for you.


----------



## DonkMunk316

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He is now officialy a JOKE


----------



## DrewMcintyre#1Fan

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Karma101 said:


> Completely irrelevant.


this


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Watching some of his matches in 2002-03 during his masked baby face run it's insane how over Kane was.

So sad he doesn't get those kind of pops anymore.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



DonkMunk316 said:


> He is now officialy a JOKE


Maybe he's just injured or resting up some nagging problems. Either way I do agree putting him in the Authority was dumb. They built him up to be a pitbull and all we got was a shi tzu.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Pointless, useless.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I have given it time, he isn't getting any talk time or looking threatening. He's just another authority figure who was once an awesome, fearsome Monster, I think Vince must hate Kane, the crap storyline's the poor guy has had over the years is beyond ridiculous. They killed this character the week after it started. Kane should be in confrontations like the one with Punk a few weeks ago where he will be mocked and then nearly snaps. Someone should test his patience, get in his head, mention all the sadistic things he's done over the years and let him know that he can't rid himself of the monster he truly is. Have someone hold the mask up in front of his face, telling him it doesn't matter if he removes the mask, he will always be haunted by the past.


----------



## corporation2.0

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Does Kane even have a role? He gets no mic time, no matches and doesn't get physical against any of the Authority's enemies. He literally does nothing but stand next to Triple H and Stephanie.


----------



## justintheory

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



corporation2.0 said:


> This whole storyline is so ass backwards. It's beyond frustrating at this point.
> 
> Orton is supposed to be the top heel and handpicked champion of the Authority, yet he is the one who has to overcome the odds each week without any help from the Authority. Isn't that typically the role of a face?
> 
> Triple H and Stephanie are supposed to be the heel authority figures, yet they pander to the audience, give multiple opportunities to the faces and stack the odds against their handpicked champion. Do they want to be booed or cheered?
> 
> Kane is supposed to be the Director of Operations, yet he does nothing other than stand in the background behind Triple H and Stephanie. What exactly is the purpose of him in this storyline?
> 
> I'm still trying to work out exactly what Orton gets out of his alliance with the Authority at this point. He hasn't gotten help from the Shield in over a month, Triple H and Stephanie are seemingly plotting against him on a weekly basis, and it has made him a target of ridicule by Cena, Bryan and Punk.


wow, thank you for reminding me about Kane. Totally forget about that guy. He is like a vase, for decoration purposes.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Let's see if I can make sense of this.



> Orton is supposed to be the top heel and handpicked champion of the Authority, yet he is the one who has to overcome the odds each week without any help from the Authority. Isn't that typically the role of a face?


It is typically the role of a face(although who says it has to be exclusively a face role), but I see it as the Authority trying to make Orton prove himself. Maybe they feel he isn't living up to their expectations and are trying to push him to be better through tough love.



> Triple H and Stephanie are supposed to be the heel authority figures, yet they pander to the audience, give multiple opportunities to the faces and stack the odds against their handpicked champion. Do they want to be booed or cheered?


They are trying to act like they are doing what's best for business(From their point of view). From their perspective they believe that they are doing it all for the greater good, and don't see themselves as the villains. While Orton is their handpicked champion they are also not above making an example out of Orton. Or maybe they only see Orton as a pawn in their game, and they only care about themselves really.

But they are in reality heels. 



> Kane is supposed to be the Director of Operations, yet he does nothing other than stand in the background behind Triple H and Stephanie. What exactly is the purpose of him in this storyline?


I can't actually answer this one properly. My guess is, there is more to Kane's role then we've seen. But i'm sure we'll find out eventually.



> I'm still trying to work out exactly what Orton gets out of his alliance with the Authority at this point. He hasn't gotten help from the Shield in over a month, Triple H and Stephanie are seemingly plotting against him on a weekly basis, and it has made him a target of ridicule by Cena, Bryan and Punk.


Like I said before, I think they are showing tough love because they are trying to motivate him and bring out the real viper. As for the Shield, they are busy dealing with CM Punk, at the request of the Authority, and keeping Punk occupied. Plus they have their own problems.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



GoToSl33p said:


> Pointless, useless.


Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm actually hoping that Kane feuding with Big Show is brought to TV. Sure it's appearing on House Shows for now but you never know what WWE has in mind. After seeing Raw this week and as I'm such a huge Kane fan I was actually saddened just to see a veteran like Kane stuck in a 20 second Segment and hardly speaking two words. WWE have seriously lost the ball with Kane, they could have at least made him threaten Orton or something surely? At least if Show vs Kane is brought to TV it keeps Kane relevant and it gets him back in the ring. Sure Show and Kane don't have the best matches but that's mainly because Show doesn't exactly respond to moves very well, but I would rather see this tan Kane just standing around doing nothing.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

i jus hope wwe giv him more of a role nxt few weeks


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

It sucks, he should be kicking the asses of those who get out of line with the authority.


----------



## superfudge

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



~Humanity~ said:


> NOTHING was worst than the impostor Kane thing.


Katie Vick bro.


----------



## The Galactic One

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Don't know if I prefer him in a suit, or jobbing to people, both suck. Would prefer to see "Kane, bringing hellfire and brimstone!"


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I would like to see Masked Kane as a Royal Rumble surprise. 

#BestForBusiness :vince5 :HHH2


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Masked4Kane said:


> I would like to see Masked Kane as a Royal Rumble surprise.
> 
> #BestForBusiness :vince5 :HHH2


I would be happy with whatever as long as Kane starts doing something interesting I'll be happy, although with them just recently taking the Mask off Kane I would be rather interested in seeing him wrestle Resurrected Attire without the Mask.


----------



## Marrow

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I would be happy with whatever as long as Kane starts doing something interesting I'll be happy, although with them just recently taking the Mask off Kane I would be rather interested in seeing him wrestle Resurrected Attire without the Mask.


I'd personally rather see the mask used as the 'trigger' between violent psychopath Kane and more restrained Glenn the Libertarian. So he'd keep it off until the bell rang then start regaining control once it was removed - it's slightly hokey, but with willing suspension of disbelief it could be a relatively fun gimmick.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He's just there.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

It's different for him. Otherwise he would be the same stale Kane. At the same time though he's doing absolutely nothing because he's the "Director of Operations" yet H and Steph are doing everything. He just stands there most of the time.


----------



## Nostalgia

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



GoToSl33p said:


> Pointless, useless.


This. Kane's role is so irrelevant that I barely notice him. No fucks given for his current role.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Old_John said:


>


 What the hell is that xmas tree looking gimmick?


----------



## Marrow

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



DragonSleeper said:


> What the hell is that xmas tree looking gimmick?


The Christmas Creature!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

*Recent Update*

Check out the Official Royal Rumble 2014 Promo which features Kane with his Mask is this a sign of things to come with him been featured on both the poster and now the Official promo with his Mask?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ml1PdbgOx1k

Also the Official Poster


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

LOL @ Kane & Orton :lol

3...2...1... #30 is... Masked Kane! I'd mark out! xD :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Masked4Kane said:


> LOL @ Kane & Orton :lol
> 
> 3...2...1... #30 is... Masked Kane! I'd mark out! xD :mark:


It does look as if Kane will be bringing back the Mask very shortly, in fact it does seem very positive considering they have featured him on various Royal Rumble pieces with his Mask. 

In fact I am almost hoping he does bring back the Mask that way Kane can stay relevant rather than just standing around.


----------



## Unknown2013

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

A joke at the moment. The one time he even tried to make a match, he couldn't even intimidate Brad Maddox and Vickie comes out and overrules them both.


----------



## RandomLurker

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I'd imagine he would be choke slamming Brad Maddox more often to enforce his policies...


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

At the moment, there's not much for Kane to do. Orton is tied up with Cena and D-Bry with his few opportunities. HHH is going to (hopefully) be tied up against Punk. Maybe he does feud with the Big Show as he seemingly dropped out of the Authority feud without so much as a goodbye or trademark tears in the ring.

Would like to see him continue with the Wyatts though! That left a bad taste in my mouth how they just got rid of Kane then decided to bring him back with no explanation at all.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Well I told you guys, the moment he got a gimmick that used a suit I knew he was going to suck, yes I know a bunch of people here wrote a bunch of awesome ideas for him but WWE creative fucking sucks also they are limited to whatever Vince and HHH want the product to be.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



MrEvans said:


> Would like to see him continue with the Wyatts though! That left a bad taste in my mouth how they just got rid of Kane then decided to bring him back with no explanation at all.


I would have liked to see Kane continue his feud with the Wyatt's as well but you know what WWE creative is like, they probably forgot Kane was abducted by them.

I'm just hoping after seeing the Royal Rumble Commercial he brings back the Mask and kicks some arse!


----------



## cobblepot456

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

As soon as they gave him equal power to Vickie and Brad I could tell they were going to mess up this angle. From the start, Kane should have been the guy booking the matches, giving orders to the Shield, and making sure Daniel Bryan loses so he flips out and turns into a "monster". 

Instead, he's just standing around next to Trips and Steph or playing with brawling buddies. :lol


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

He doesn't add anything to the Authority in his current role imo. The Raw when Triple H and Stephanie were on holiday a few weeks back and he spent the whole show bickering with Brad Maddox and Vickie Guerrero was just stupid. That was their chance to make him a total boss by just chokeslamming Maddox or something if he disagreed with him. He's meant to be part of the Authority, but exerted no real power that I've seen. He'd have been much better as a wrestler and part of The Authority; just showing up and beating the crap out of anyone stepping out of line.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



ThatWeirdMincePie said:


> He'd have been much better as a wrestler and part of The Authority; just showing up and beating the crap out of anyone stepping out of line.


I agree with you, It would be been much more fitting for Kane. Personally I thought that was going to be the way WWE was heading down, but then again you never know? Now when have seen him with his Mask on the Royal Rumble poster and advert is this a sign on when the Monster is Unleashed he wears the Mask to create havoc.


----------



## crazybeats

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

But guys WWE isn't aimed at your age group. If you are a kid you will find it funny. This big bad guy Kane who was scary and he's now arguing with Vickie and Brad, it's funny. 

It's like adults laughing at the Kane/Daniel Bryan/Doctor Shelby stuff. You found it goofy didn't you? That's what the Kane Authority role is meant to be. It's silly and fun and he's not supposed to be scary and the acting is so camp and over the top it's even more silly.


----------



## TempestH

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Kane should be a guy who picks on lower card stars, booking them in squash matches against himself to impose his will.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

They've barely used him much since they changed him into this, so I can't really say.

I think it's ridiculous, though.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

When kane puts the mask back on and returns it should be at a show where the crowds are hot as he deserves to get a big pop. He got an ok one when he remasked at the slammy's but if they choose the right place and keep him away for a while then maybe he can get a pop circa 2002. Maybe a place like Chicago, NJ, etc.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> When kane puts the mask back on and returns it should be at a show where the crowds are hot as he deserves to get a big pop. He got an ok one when he remasked at the slammy's but if they choose the right place and keep him away for a while then maybe he can get a pop circa 2002. Maybe a place like Chicago, NJ, etc.


Well by the looks of things Kane will be back in the Mask for the Royal Rumble judging by the poster and the promo so hopefully (fingers crossed) the crowd will be hot at the Rumble with it been such a big event. Like you said Kane does deserve to get a big pop.

Also I'm hoping that the Mask fits better to Kane's face when he brings it back because at Hell in a Cell 2013 it was rather all over the place.

Hell in a Cell










Raw 2013










As you can see there's a big difference in the way the Mask looks, to be honest he needs to have the mask looking like the second picture because it fitted much better to his face.


----------



## Raw2003

^ I'd like Kane without the mask in his current attire like he did when he first unmasked in 2003


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I think the Kane Character is much more suited behind the Mask. Judging by what I have seen in this thread it does seem very postive that Kane will be bringing back his Mask just in time for the Rumble.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

if they actually let him do things the character might be okay but he doesnt do anything ever which is the real problem


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



723SuperBlizzard said:


> if they actually let him do things the character might be okay but he doesnt do anything ever which is the real problem


Exactly it's a real problem. A veteran like Kane who's been the centre of various Storylines over his 16 year career now he is just standing around get a very small few words to say? That's got to stop. As like what this thread has pointed out about the Mask, Kane has definitely got to bring back the Mask. I suppose he only gave it to Stephanie McMahon as a temporary thing so when she wants the Monster to be be reawakened she will give him back the Mask, which by looking at things the Royal Rumble will be that appropriate time.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

_They killed the character once he was set up with Daniel Bryan as Team Hell No. His run was cheesy. Ever since after that, I dont know how people wil react to him when he comes back as the vicious evil Big Red Monster Machine. Ever since the authority turn, they have done nothing but let him say a few lines and stand behind the top authority figure. It frustrates me._

I miss this Kane. This is the version i grew up watching.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



TheVipersGirl said:


> _They killed the character once he was set up with Daniel Bryan as Team Hell No. His run was cheesy. Ever since after that, I dont know how people wil react to him when he comes back as the vicious evil Big Red Monster Machine. Ever since the authority turn, they have done nothing but let him say a few lines and stand behind the top authority figure. It frustrates me._
> 
> I miss this Kane. This is the version i grew up watching.


Naw, Hell No was okay and didn't "kill" any of Kane's character. Yeah it might have been cheesy but Kane being batshit crazy fits right in nicely with his character, and did wonders for getting Bryan established. As far as Kane coming back as the vicious evil Machine, his gimmick is so powerful that all it takes is a couple of arrive, raise hell, leave, should they choose to revert to that. 

It's good that he's taking a few weeks off from inring competition, I expect to start seeing him used more within the next few weeks


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I haven't read this thread, but I keep thinking the entire point of this heel turn was to give Big Show an opponent at Mania.


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



TheVipersGirl said:


> I miss this Kane. This is the version i grew up watching.


This version of Kane looks so uneventful to me...  And yes, I realize that he had this appearance for about 8 years... Damn it! fpalm


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



dougnums said:


> Naw, Hell No was okay and didn't "kill" any of Kane's character. Yeah it might have been cheesy but Kane being batshit crazy fits right in nicely with his character, and did wonders for getting Bryan established. As far as Kane coming back as the vicious evil Machine, his gimmick is so powerful that all it takes is a couple of arrive, raise hell, leave, should they choose to revert to that.
> 
> It's good that he's taking a few weeks off from inring competition, I expect to start seeing him used more within the next few weeks


I did enjoy Team Hell No but it definitely ran it's course and went on for way too long. As for Kane coming back a vicious monster like we've been discussing I can see that happening at the Royal Rumble. With him been featured on the PPV poster and promo with his Mask it only makes sense for WWE to bring him into the Rumble as a Monster as Kane did originally say when the appropriate situation arises the Monster will be utilized and what better way to make a impact than at the Rumble?


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Im fine with Kane being the Director of Operations...

Thats good and all...

But Kane in a Suit?

Really? Really?

REALLY?

Hes out of Place wearing a suit!


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



chrisburr said:


> Im fine with Kane being the Director of Operations...
> 
> Thats good and all...
> 
> But Kane in a Suit?
> 
> Really? Really?
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> Hes out of Place wearing a suit!



I would have much preferred Kane been a part of the Authority as a Wrestler rather than just standing by there side 24/7. I'm guessing that will change by the Royal Rumble.


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I'm guessing that will change by the Royal Rumble.


Things should be changing at the Royal Rumble as Kane seems to be bringing back the Mask, now that's what's best for business.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I always thought that Kane should win a Rumble. Looks like it will never happen but you never know.


----------



## jim courier

*Kane needs to retire*

He's been pretty shit since the Attitude Era but he's hit an all time low now. Just put him and us out of this misery.


----------



## WeThePeople

*Re: Kane needs to retire*

He isn't wrestling at the moment. What's your problem?
He is a loyal business guy and a great asset to the WWE, back off.


----------



## ~Humanity~

*Re: Kane needs to retire*

He'll retire when he sees fit to do so.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Kane needs to retire*

Kane is a victim of the Authority/Best for Business storyline being crappy. His spot isn't his own doing.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

I think this image needs to be placed here:









They invested countless RAWs in Big Show to get him over as a babyface, certainly one of the big time goals coming out of Summerslam. The forced knockout punches, the crying, the cruelty, being unfairly fired, the historically bad Survivor Series mainevent. And this is where we are. Him in a diaper. 

This Best for Business storyline sucks people. No one, and I mean no one, be it heel or babyface, gets put over. Time to hot shot it to a c-list mid-40s movie star not Rock vs Triple H's fake champ because this shit is on life support.


----------



## Snapdragon

*Re: Kane needs to retire*

Kane's been apart of some damn good matches since the feud with the Shield started in 2012

He's got a lot left in the tank


----------



## brandiexoxo

Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Usually you expect storylines to make sense and have some certain payoff in the end. Not in WWE's WORLD thought. I guess Triple H thought he needed the spotlight again... so yeah. You need to feed that ego!

Bryan was made to look like an idiot.
Big Show got embarrased hardcore.
Kane basically doesn't exist anymore.
The Shield are nothing more than lackeys.
Orton was made in HHH's bitch.

How glorious~~~!!!!!!!! 

Well played, Trips.


----------



## chrisburr

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I would have much preferred Kane been a part of the Authority as a Wrestler rather than just standing by there side 24/7. I'm guessing that will change by the Royal Rumble.


I hope so!


----------



## Mojo Stark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



gothmog 3rd said:


> I still believe that he is behind the Wyatt attacks on Bryan and Punk. *Hopefully it will be some kind of bigger picture.*


Ha. Yeah right. They have no idea what the fuck they're doing. They never do.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Mojo Stark said:


> Ha. Yeah right. They have no idea what the fuck they're doing. They never do.


Hornswoggle ended up being the anonymous RAW GM, so maybe he's the devil.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Big Show must be so happy he went through weeks of torture by the authority to get his job back. 
I mean wow what a great guy passing up a millions dollar lawsuit so he could strut around like a fat piece of shit retard in a diaper on tv.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Big Show must be so happy he went through weeks of torture by the authority to get his job back.
> I mean wow what a great guy passing up a millions dollar lawsuit so he could strut around like a fat piece of shit retard in a diaper on tv.


The main event pushes he's been getting are so forced. This year they kept putting the focus on him without making one bit of sense and in the end, the payoff was just another opponent for Orton to beat.

Same deal last year. Brock Lesnar supposedly had heat with management after the Cena match and as a shot at him, they did the stupid Big Show/Johnny Ace storyline with him crying and then turning heel with the Lesnar like video package where he's all "I don't give a shit about anyone, I'm not an entertainer, I'm a giant". Then they kept involving him in the Rock/Cena/Punk stuff but in the end, he got a title shot at SummerSlam, took the fall and moved back down the card.

They need to stop giving him these temporary, forced pushes. Nobody cares about him anymore and nothing makes any sense because one week he's crying like a baby, then he gets fired and laughs it off only to come back, get a title match then go back to doing embarrassing shit like wearing diapers.

This storyline is DEAD. Much like John Laurinaitis' power trip, it all really lost momentum when they put the spotlight on Big Show. They need to put an end to this misery because nothing is accomplished from his never ending heel/face turns and stop-start pushes where others like Bryan are sacrificed.


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Kane needs to retire*



Snapdragon said:


> Kane's been apart of some damn good matches since the feud with the Shield started in 2012
> 
> He's got a lot left in the tank


I'm with you on that one, Kane gives it his all every time he enters the ring and he does definitely have a lot of gas left in the tank and hopefully he will just prove that to us at the Rumble as that's when he's presumably back in the ring, with his Mask as well.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Borrowing Numberwang's sig pic for a minute:










There's your anti-Authority rebel. :lmao

Douchebags assemble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

:lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



Choke2Death said:


> The main event pushes he's been getting are so forced. This year they kept putting the focus on him without making one bit of sense and in the end, the payoff was just another opponent for Orton to beat.
> 
> Same deal last year. Brock Lesnar supposedly had heat with management after the Cena match and as a shot at him, they did the stupid Big Show/Johnny Ace storyline with him crying and then turning heel with the Lesnar like video package where he's all "I don't give a shit about anyone, I'm not an entertainer, I'm a giant". Then they kept involving him in the Rock/Cena/Punk stuff but in the end, he got a title shot at SummerSlam, took the fall and moved back down the card.
> 
> They need to stop giving him these temporary, forced pushes. Nobody cares about him anymore and nothing makes any sense because one week he's crying like a baby, then he gets fired and laughs it off only to come back, get a title match then go back to doing embarrassing shit like wearing diapers.
> 
> This storyline is DEAD. Much like John Laurinaitis' power trip, it all really lost momentum when they put the spotlight on Big Show. They need to put an end to this misery because nothing is accomplished from his never ending heel/face turns and stop-start pushes where others like Bryan are sacrificed.


Agree big time about Big Show. Guy needs to just stay in the midcard at this point in his career. Whenever he moves up, usually it's awful. 

And yeah, this storyline has taken a turn for the worse over the past few months. Shame too, as it started off so promising after Summerslam and the first few weeks of it on Raw. Sad thing is it HAS to continue until Wrestlemania, which means a few more months of this shit.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Kane wrestled Big Show last night without his mask. notable differences are, he wasn't wearing his glove but appeared to be wearing his second resurrected attire from 2012. I hope the mask returns for matches when he eventually wrestles on televised shows.

here is a video someone posted on YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxfckRziq0


----------



## teamdiscoverych

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I'm completely confused on where they are going with Kane. I have theories where they are going with him and the wyatts. but I know creative isn't thinking that far ahead. I'd be pleasantly surprised if they went that direction


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Aces&EightsFan said:


> Kane wrestled Big Show last night without his mask. notable differences are, he wasn't wearing his glove but appeared to be wearing his second resurrected attire from 2012. I hope the mask returns for matches when he eventually wrestles on televised shows.
> 
> here is a video someone posted on YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUxfckRziq0


Very interesting indeed, I thought maybe Kane would appear wearing his resurrected attire. I wonder why he was wearing the one from 2012 rather than his latest version? 

I am still rather optimistic over this poster with Kane wearing the Mask.










Also he's on the Royal Rumble Promo wearing his Mask, but now he's appeared at a House Show for his first match as a part of the Authority without his Mask I'm all very confused.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



KaneFan4Ever said:


> Very interesting indeed, I thought maybe Kane would appear wearing his resurrected attire. I wonder why he was wearing the one from 2012 rather than his latest version?
> 
> I am still rather optimistic over this poster with Kane wearing the Mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also he's on the Royal Rumble Promo wearing his Mask, but now he's appeared at a House Show for his first match as a part of the Authority without his Mask I'm all very confused.



Im kind of happy he's wearing the 2012 attire, I liked that version but I think WWE could be saving the mask for Royal Rumble. I think they would want Kane to bring back the mask on television so this was a good move. It does look strange seeing him with that attire since it represents his resurrection yet he is unmasked but I'm optimistic about the mask returning soon. Also notable that he's wearing the 2012 attire in the RR poster, it's positive.


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Someone on FB took this recent picture of Kane at a house show.


----------



## KaneFan4Ever

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*



Aces&EightsFan said:


> Im kind of happy he's wearing the 2012 attire, I liked that version but I think WWE could be saving the mask for Royal Rumble. I think they would want Kane to bring back the mask on television so this was a good move. It does look strange seeing him with that attire since it represents his resurrection yet he is unmasked but I'm optimistic about the mask returning soon. Also notable that he's wearing the 2012 attire in the RR poster, it's positive.


You could very well be right, WWE could indeed be saving the Mask until the Royal Rumble. To be honest I does kinda make sense, if Kane's going to bring back the Mask he might as well do it on Live TV. As for his attire I do like his current resurrected attire, you know the one he wore at Wrestlemania 29 to present. Also if you notice he's wearing that attire on the RR Official Promo that has just recently aired on TV so it does raise questions on which attire Kane will be using. I know he often does wear his older attires on House Shows then wears his updated/new attires on live TV so that could explain why Kane was wearing one of his old attires on the recent tour.

Interestingly though regarding the Mask I was thinking I know many say how do we know the Royal Rumble Poster and Official Promo wasn't made before Kane took off the Mask? Well if that was the case why didn't WWE cut Kane out of the Promo then before it aired on TV? And as for the RR a Poster, Kane unmasked in October 13 and Mark Henry returned Bald in Nov 13, so then if you look at the poster Kane is clearly Masked and Hemry is Bald, so it does raise a lot of questions.


----------



## Mikhael Coal

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Kane's decision to join the Authority was very unexpected. I've never seen Kane like this before!


----------



## doinktheclowns

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

I think Kanes current role is pretty shit.

He can't go forever as the big red monster as he is getting older. WWE needs to find an alternative role for him but having a legend like Kane stand around in a suit rarely saying or do anything and hovering in the background as the muscle behind a guy that doesn't need the muscle make poor sense.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

They have no clue what they are doing with him.

I wish I could say that Kane and the Wyatts are in cahoots to takeover and brainwash the wwe and turn the roster in a cult of followers in some massive angle to get Wyatt over. At least it would have meant that the Kane/Wyatt feud had some sort of payoff and meaning. Instead of all these sub stories going nowhere.

But sadly the creative team just aren't that creative.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

_Surprisingly he was the only one in The Authority team on Smackdown today. He announced Orton vs Cena + The Shield's 3 single matches with Big E Langston, John Cena and Mark Henry. This is better because at least they let him have a segment. _


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

underwhelming, i thought kane may have had a career resurgence like bradshaw did when he dropped the cowboy/apa gimmick and portrayed more of his real life self as jbl


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Sometimes, I feel like it is or is supposed to be like a comedy role.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

For me, It's like he doesn't even exist since the corporate change. I don't even watch the stuff with him, because I know it's absolute filler.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thought's on Kane's current role?*

Here's a recent photo from the match that took place at Madison Sqaure Garden on 26th December.










I thought Kane would maybe wear his current resurrected attire similar to his 2001 version? I don't know, Kane does normally wear his old attires on House Shows then his updated attires on actual live TV.

Interestingly though WWE are still showing the Royal Rumble Promo with Kane in his Mask, I definitely think that WWE's plan at the Rumble is for Stephanie McMahon to hand Kane his Mask back unleahsing the Monster. After all why else would WWE have Kane stood on the PPV poster in his Mask? I know many could say it was done before he removed the mask in the first place but then how do you explain Mark Henry? He returned in November at Survivor Series with his Bald look and Kane removed his Mask in October? And the Royal Rumble poster features Kane in his Mask and Henry Bald, definitely something going on here.


----------



## Damage Case

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

I think they either have to make him the '98 monster or utilise his personal interest in politics to create an entirely new character. Kane has always been at his weakest when in a half-way house.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

i hope they push him for title after this nonsense


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

The one thing that bugs me is you got a dangling plot thread concerning the Shield, even JBL brings it up from time to time, that they took out the Undertaker. You could get mileage out of paying that off if you had a one night reunion of Team Hell No and the Undertaker during WM built up, but not now, with Kane as a generic evil authority heel.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Figure4Leglock said:


> i hope they push him for title after this nonsense


Christ I highly doubt that's going to happen as much as I would love it too. I think what WWE could do with doing is for Kane to dominate in the Rumble and pass Shawn Michael's record for the Most Eliminations of all time. 
Especially if Kane is bringing the Mask back at the Rumble it would definitely be the perfect time for it to happen as he only needs two more eliminations.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Much like JBL, it'd be nice to see Kane actually get a new gimmick - I love Kane as the monster Kane, been a fan of him for almost two decades which is incredible that it's been that long, but as he gets older & WWE moves away from that style of character, I'd like for his career to get a little extended by introducing a new character/gimmick.

Fuck it, change his name to Deckard *Kane*. :lol


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

REALLY hope this isn't the attire he returns to the ring with.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Bl0ndie said:


> REALLY hope this isn't the attire he returns to the ring with.


Same here. It doesn't even make sense. He's corporate now not a demon hell spawn whatever the hell he was. It's looking more and more like Kane lost a bet and less and less like creative really thought this angle through longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## Acerbitas

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Jake Roberts said:


> Much like JBL, it'd be nice to see Kane actually get a new gimmick - I love Kane as the monster Kane, been a fan of him for almost two decades which is incredible that it's been that long, but as he gets older & WWE moves away from that style of character, I'd like for his career to get a little extended by introducing a new character/gimmick.
> 
> Fuck it, change his name to Deckard *Kane*. :lol


Meh, i've never been tired of Kane's monster gimmick, I enjoyed every appearance of him with the mask. It probably is too late for a new gimmick unless they want to give him a non wrestling gimmick, but this corporation angle is going nowhere. Sad to say this but I doubt theyre gonna do anything interesting with Kane, or even give him a title shot because he only likes to put people over.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

As far as ring attire I kinda wanted Kane to wrestle in a suit and tie. I'd imagine Kane dropping someone with a big boot then stopping to adjust his suit and tie all business like. That would probably be hot as hell to wrestle in though. Either way they need to do something with him or bounce him from the Authority because he's just in limbo right now.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Let's face it guys, Kane isn't going to be dominating anything anymore, much less the rumble which is mostly used to put young talent over. I thought this angle might be something interesting but like with 98% of things WWE have fucked it up. The guy is 47 soon and the oldest on the active roster and the sad reality is that this company has squeezed as much out of the character as they can, they can't take it much further especially when Glenn is such a selfless guy. It pains me to say it because he is my favourite along with Mark Henry but it's just the way it is.


----------



## dougnums

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> Let's face it guys, Kane isn't going to be dominating anything anymore, much less the rumble which is mostly used to put young talent over. I thought this angle might be something interesting but like with 98% of things WWE have fucked it up. The guy is 47 soon and the oldest on the active roster and the sad reality is that this company has squeezed as much out of the character as they can, they can't take it much further especially when Glenn is such a selfless guy. It pains me to say it because he is my favourite along with Mark Henry but it's just the way it is.


Rumble used to put young talent over? Maybe in the match but not as in having younger talent win. Otherwise that younger talent would be main eventing WM and they can't be having that. Look at the list of winners if you doubt it, of the last 10 rumbles cena, orton, edge, and taker have won 5. It's a misconception that the rumble is anything other than a reveal of which already established main eventer they want going against the champ that year. They can't risk the top of the card on their biggest, most expensive show on someone who isn't already proven.

Anyway, the character of Kane has lasted since 1997 and while we can agree that they aren't using this new incarnation properly and that he is aging, the character in and of itself is pretty much timeless in that Kane can pretty much do anything and it's going to be believable. Kane decides to take off his mask and go corporate because he sees how much pain they are causing? Believable, he likes causing hell. Kane decides to hug it out? believable, he's nuckin futz. Kane decides to start doing kanearoonies for the kaneanites? yep. I'm not creative enough to start playing be the booker but yeah the character can pretty much do whatever he wants and Glenn makes it believable no matter what it is.

But we have to remember that people have tried to claim that Kane was retiring for like ten years now. Instead he's been wrestling constantly for those ten years, sans injury breaks. So letting the man have a few weeks R&R while playing as 'businessman in suit #3' is fine. Remember that they have to keep pushing him enough to seem credible in order for him to put younger talent over. So he'll come in and do his thing just as he's always done just as soon as he's all healed and rested up


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

He needs more air time, I agree.

Also, he should wrestle in plain navy blue trunks now.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Christ I highly doubt that's going to happen as much as I would love it too. I think what WWE could do with doing is for Kane to dominate in the Rumble and pass Shawn Michael's record for the Most Eliminations of all time.
> Especially if Kane is bringing the Mask back at the Rumble it would definitely be the perfect time for it to happen as he only needs two more eliminations.


IC or US belt would look good and could be good for business. There`s still few guys left that Kane could put over, he got his WHC run so im very happy about that and i think majority of people here agree. Im all good for Kane to dominate in Rumble and break the record, but i feel Roman Reigns is the one to dominate it


----------



## Iceman.

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Big Show, himself, Rey Mysterio, Christian and even Mark Henry need to hang up the boots. They have done great for themselves over the years but I feel like it's time for them to hang up there boots, a win over them doesn't seem to mean much these days.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> Let's face it guys, Kane isn't going to be dominating anything anymore, much less the rumble which is mostly used to put young talent over. I thought this angle might be something interesting but like with 98% of things WWE have fucked it up. The guy is 47 soon and the oldest on the active roster and the sad reality is that this company has squeezed as much out of the character as they can, they can't take it much further especially when Glenn is such a selfless guy. It pains me to say it because he is my favourite along with Mark Henry but it's just the way it is.


I know the 1997/98/03 dominate Monster days are over and It is kinda of difficult for WWE to portray Kane as a sadistic Monster due to the WWE been PG but he still can be a Monster similar to like what his 2011 return. I still have a feeling WWE have something in store for Kane leading into the Rumble. 

I know I keep mentioing this but remember Kane only handed Stephanie McMahon his Mask as a temporary thing and said the Monster is yours to Unleash, so basically what I'm thinking is Stephanie will hand Kane's his Mask when she wants him to turn into a Monster.










Then what I find really interesting and intriguing is Kane is Masked on the Royal Rumble Offcial Promo.










Then the Royal Rumble Poster also features Kane with his Mask.










I know some have said that the Promo and the Poster was likely made before Kane took his Mask off but then my point is Mark Henry returned to WWE from injury in November at Survivor Series and Kane removed his Mask in October, so then a Poster is released for the Rumble and Henry is featured on the poster with his New look and Kane is back in his Mask, it's all a bit fishy to me. I definitely think WWE have plans for Kane to show up at the Rumble in his Mask so what my point is WWE will have to make a big deal out of it so there's still some hope that Kane can have a dominate run.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I know the 1997/98/03 dominate Monster days are over and It is kinda of difficult for WWE to portray Kane as a sadistic Monster due to the WWE been PG but he still can be a Monster similar to like what his 2011 return. I still have a feeling WWE have something in store for Kane leading into the Rumble.
> 
> I know I keep mentioing this but remember Kane only handed Stephanie McMahon his Mask as a temporary thing and said the Monster is yours to Unleash, so basically what I'm thinking is Stephanie will hand Kane's his Mask when she wants him to turn into a Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what I find really interesting and intriguing is Kane is Masked on the Royal Rumble Offcial Promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Royal Rumble Poster also features Kane with his Mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some have said that the Promo and the Poster was likely made before Kane took his Mask off but then my point is Mark Henry returned to WWE from injury in November at Survivor Series and Kane removed his Mask in October, so then a Poster is released for the Rumble and Henry is featured on the poster with his New look and Kane is back in his Mask, it's all a bit fishy to me. I definitely think WWE have plans for Kane to show up at the Rumble in his Mask so what my point is WWE will have to make a big deal out of it so there's still some hope that Kane can have a dominate run.


You're a bit repetitive, dude. 

I think most would be happy with Kane dominating in the rumble. Maskless or not, it doesnt matter. They seem to be gearing up for Kane's in ring return, lets just hope he is put to good use in the Rumble.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Bl0ndie said:


> You're a bit repetitive, dude.
> 
> I think most would be happy with Kane dominating in the rumble. Maskless or not, it doesnt matter. They seem to be gearing up for Kane's in ring return, lets just hope he is put to good use in the Rumble.


I do go on a bit sometimes, sorry about that. 

I normally don't mind but I think it would be great for Kane to use the Mask again and to be honest that does seem to be the direction they are going down but that a side I really hope Kane is put to good use in the Rumble this year, last year I was rather disappointed he only lasted roughly 5 minutes before been eliminated by Daniel Bryan. This year it could very well be the same as the Authority will more than likely want Kane to try and throw out Bryan and Punk but I can see it ended as it normally does.


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I do go on a bit sometimes, sorry about that.
> 
> I normally don't mind but I think it would be great for Kane to use the Mask again and to be honest that does seem to be the direction they are going down but that a side I really hope Kane is put to good use in the Rumble this year, last year *I was rather disappointed he only lasted roughly 5 minutes before been eliminated by Daniel Bryan*. This year it could very well be the same as the Authority will more than likely want Kane to try and throw out Bryan and Punk but I can see it ended as it normally does.


Just be thankful they let Kane share Bryan's elimination with cesaro haha! Kane normally gets at least one elimination whenever he's in the Rumble so fingers crossed he does at least that this year. I like the idea of him dominating a bit by throwing out a few guys making him look dominant before being eliminated by either Bryan or Punk. Of course this is quite a good idea that a few people on this topic are really behind... so knowing WWE it wont happen -_-


----------



## GabeC19XX

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

I think he is corporate Kane right now is because of Kane being in politics or something like that. Other than that i don't what wwe should do with him and his new role sucks in my opinion.


----------



## The Philosopher

I wonder if it'll tie the Authority in with the Undertaker somehow.


----------



## TheChubbyOne

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Kane needs to be highlighted more in his new role. In all honesty, he has given no reason as to why he joined bar the line 'It's best for business' so hopefully we'll get a little bit more backstory then perhaps I'll warm to Kane in the authority role. I think he could actually really pull off the 'Evil guy in a suit' gimmick. Like have him be professional until someone makes him snap and we get the old, twisted Kane with a more realistic spin on things.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I know the 1997/98/03 dominate Monster days are over and It is kinda of difficult for WWE to portray Kane as a sadistic Monster due to the WWE been PG but he *still can be a Monster similar to like what his 2011 return*. I still have a feeling WWE have something in store for Kane leading into the Rumble.
> 
> I know I keep mentioing this but remember Kane only handed Stephanie McMahon his Mask as a temporary thing and said the Monster is yours to Unleash, so basically what I'm thinking is Stephanie will hand Kane's his Mask when she wants him to turn into a Monster.



That was probably as close as he will get again to a monster run IMO, even then Cena pretty much buried his re-masking by no-selling the entire feud. Cena waking up literally 10 seconds after kane chokes him out with that smothering hold, making him run away from Cena at one show, and Cena just generally smiling and goofing around during the entire angle despite a monster heel demon being on his ass. 

I'd admit though I'd mark the fuck out if at the end of this angle he tombstones stephanie. 
However all that would mean is HHH feels like getting a win over him.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



dougnums said:


> Rumble used to put young talent over? Maybe in the match but not as in having younger talent win. Otherwise that younger talent would be main eventing WM and they can't be having that. Look at the list of winners if you doubt it, of the last 10 rumbles cena, orton, edge, and taker have won 5. It's a misconception that the rumble is anything other than a reveal of which already established main eventer they want going against the champ that year. They can't risk the top of the card on their biggest, most expensive show on someone who isn't already proven.
> 
> Anyway, the character of Kane has lasted since 1997 and while we can agree that they aren't using this new incarnation properly and that he is aging, the character in and of itself is pretty much timeless in that Kane can pretty much do anything and it's going to be believable. Kane decides to take off his mask and go corporate because he sees how much pain they are causing? Believable, he likes causing hell. Kane decides to hug it out? believable, he's nuckin futz. Kane decides to start doing kanearoonies for the kaneanites? yep. I'm not creative enough to start playing be the booker but yeah the character can pretty much do whatever he wants and Glenn makes it believable no matter what it is.
> 
> But we have to remember that people have tried to claim that Kane was retiring for like ten years now. Instead he's been wrestling constantly for those ten years, sans injury breaks. So letting the man have a few weeks R&R while playing as 'businessman in suit #3' is fine. Remember that they have to keep pushing him enough to seem credible in order for him to put younger talent over. So he'll come in and do his thing just as he's always done just as soon as he's all healed and rested up



Fair points and Kane will stick around as long as he wants to or when he decides to go into politics. I agree he has done the best with what he has got and has remained over for a long time but some of the stuff creative have given him to do over the years has just been cringeworthy. Dancing with trumphets with the likes of Santino, hugging it out, slapping bryan on the ass, dressing up as a bus boy in a restaurant, just to name few. There are ways to keep the character relevant without god-awful angles like that, just look at Taker. As much as a "monster" return is a good nostaligic hit, there's only so many times it happens because it's hard to forget the above shit


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> That was probably as close as he will get again to a monster run IMO, even then Cena pretty much buried his re-masking by no-selling the entire feud. Cena waking up literally 10 seconds after kane chokes him out with that smothering hold, making him run away from Cena at one show, and Cena just generally smiling and goofing around during the entire angle despite a monster heel demon being on his ass.


That's right. Additionally, 2012-13 Masked Kane lost his feuds with Orton, Wyatts + Punk/Bryan (he was defeated at No Way Out 2012 and Summerslam 2012)


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> That was probably as close as he will get again to a monster run IMO, even then Cena pretty much buried his re-masking by no-selling the entire feud. Cena waking up literally 10 seconds after kane chokes him out with that smothering hold, making him run away from Cena at one show, and Cena just generally smiling and goofing around during the entire angle despite a monster heel demon being on his ass.
> 
> I'd admit though I'd mark the fuck out if at the end of this angle he tombstones stephanie.
> However all that would mean is HHH feels like getting a win over him.


I would be happy if we got something similar to what we got in late 2011 with Kane expect this time have him dominate rather than been buried by the likes of Cena. I think everyone more or less knows that Cena spoilt Kane's latest Monster run when he won the feud at Elimination Chamber 2012, I know Kane got a few dominate weeks of Destruction but it was still overall ruined by Cena. WWE still have a chance to make up for that loss as with Kane seemingly bringing back the Mask shortly they could have the Authority unleash Kane to destroy people they want sorting out like Punk and Bryan. WWE have plenty of ways to make his work but it's whether or not they could down that route.


----------



## Fightersnew1st

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

good raw tonight


----------



## Fightersnew1st

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PysyQhAbr68


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Triple H 'won'... there's always someone bigger and better, so why try? Know your place seems to be the lesson. Great story, WWE, except not. 

But speaking of great stories? I trace the last great story WWE told was way back when, HBK/Taker streak matches. That was the end of WWE as storytellers.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Did anyone notice Kane's Mask in the glass cabinet in the segment between Stephanie and Brad Maddox? 

Sign of things to come I think, with Old School Raw been next week does anyone think Kane will appear in the Mask next week or is it too early perhaps?


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> Did anyone notice Kane's Mask in the glass cabinet in the segment between Stephanie and Brad Maddox?
> 
> Sign of things to come I think, with Old School Raw been next week does anyone think Kane will appear in the Mask next week or is it too early perhaps?


Well he will definitely be re-masking soon, all the little signs including it popping up on RAW are pointing to it. I don't know if he will use it next week but I think we will see him take it out of the cabinet near the Rumble. Perhaps they will tease it with him staring at it before he puts it on for when he's ready to do his thing. I'm happy that the mask is seemingly staying. It will be special when he puts it back on.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Aces&EightsFan said:


> Well he will definitely be re-masking soon, all the little signs including it popping up on RAW are pointing to it. I don't know if he will use it next week but I think we will see him take it out of the cabinet near the Rumble. Perhaps they will tease it with him staring at it before he puts it on for when he's ready to do his thing. I'm happy that the mask is seemingly staying. It will be special when he puts it back on.


Yes your right with that, Kane will definitely be re-masking shortly but the question is when will it be I wonder? I know some have been dicussing that he may re-mask next week on Raw but personally I think it's a little early. I think will see Kane Masked definitely at the Rumble but whether anything happens before that is another story. You never know Kane could arrive on Raw next week in the Mask and destroy Brad Maddox? Would be funny I guess. But in all seriousness I think WWE will be dropping a few more little hints before we see anything.

Here's a screenshot of Kane's Mask from Raw this week for those that didn't see it.


----------



## henrymark

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*











Chicks. Dig. The Mask.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



henrymark said:


> Chicks. Dig. The Mask.


I like it. 

In all seriousness do you think we see Kane back in the Mask next week on Raw with it been Old School Raw or do you think WWE will be dropping more hints as the weeks go on? I was thinking we may see something happen next week. I just don't know what WWE have planned with this, but I'm excited.


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> I like it.
> 
> In all seriousness do you think we see Kane back in the Mask next week on Raw with it been Old School Raw or do you think WWE will be dropping more hints as the weeks go on? I was thinking we may see something happen next week. I just don't know what WWE have planned with this, but I'm excited.


I think his return won't happen next week. It would be cool if Kane's theme will hit in the arena in the end of the show and his Mask will appear out of nowhere in the ring. Then, fire explodes from the ringposts and we hear Kane's laugh.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Masked4Kane said:


> I think his return won't happen next week. It would be cool if Kane's theme will hit in the arena in the end of the show and his Mask will appear out of nowhere in the ring. Then, fire explodes from the ringposts and we hear Kane's laugh.


To be honest I think there will be more hints backstage like there was this past week. All of a sudden when the time comes when Kane puts the Mask back on, I bet there's going to be a backstage segment of some sort maybe with Triple H and Stephanie and the glass case lid will be open and the Mask will be gone.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

It's bored me to tears, yet another awful way wwe uses Kane. I understand he's getting old, but he's just pointless now. He has no direction. The "monster" is yours to unleash? On who? Whoever it is Kane will lose most likely.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

It should be obvious by now, the ''monster'' to unleash is Kane's penis which has become Steph's personal dildo to use whenever she likes, on Hunter too.


----------



## Acerbitas

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Jobberwacky said:


> It should be obvious by now, the ''monster'' to unleash is Kane's penis which has become Steph's personal dildo to use whenever she likes, on Hunter too.



Well I never thought of it that way.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

The popular theory is he's a sleeper agent for the Bray. 

The cynical theory is Triple H and creative don't know what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Sleeper agent for the Bray PLS :mark:


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> It's bored me to tears, yet another awful way wwe uses Kane. I understand he's getting old, but he's just pointless now. He has no direction. The "monster" is yours to unleash? On who? Whoever it is Kane will lose most likely.


Maybe that's why Kane's bringing back the Mask? Maybe WWE have noticed that Kane's current role is very limited so maybe they will have him play a Destructive Monster in the ring with the Mask and when backstage will the Authority he will wear the suit etc? I don't really know how it will play out but I'm just happy that Kane will be using the Mask again shortly.


----------



## Acerbitas

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

But I think they should change his face paint under his mask back to black, he looked way more intimidating that way. Is it me or did his mask change compared to the one in 2011? It looks way thicker idk.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

Kane's current role is that he has a job in the WWE. That about sums it up for me. The reason why they have all these authority figures is for the top two (steph/HHH) to continue to take their days off whenever they please and at least have someone around to represent them. That's about it. 

I don't expect that they'll do much more with Kane. It's not like they have the ability to write and run more than 2-3 storylines at once anyways.


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Acerbitas said:


> Is it me or did his mask change compared to the one in 2011? It looks way thicker idk.


yeah

Kane 2011:
















Kane 2013:


----------



## JerichoWannabe

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



checkcola said:


> The popular theory is he's a sleeper agent for the Bray.


Bray Wyatt's Master Plan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNHYZvhmgUg


----------



## Y2J Problem

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

His current character, like most angles Kane's been involved in has been completely pointless. He's done absolutely nothing but stand there in the background and have stupid comedy segments.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Reaper Jones said:


> I don't expect that they'll do much more with Kane. It's not like they have the ability to write and run more than 2-3 storylines at once anyways.


Well it seems to me WWE will be doing something with Kane in the next few weeks as he will be putting the Mask back on, not to mention I'm sure WWE will make a big deal out of it so at least that way it's finally going to see Kane doing something rather than just standing around in a suit.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

So, I always try to post in this thread a bit, its like a pet project of mine. I know this angle is dead, you know its dead, but for my own amusement, I try to kick start discussion just to see if there really is interest. 

Wrestling is a simple formula. The heel does something bad, he gets heat with the crowd. Builds to a point where the heel finally gets what's coming to him, putting over the hero in the process. Heels exist to make the babyface look good. If you aren't doing that, you aren't a heel. When that formula is discarded, wrestling becomes crappy. 

But wait! Vince said there are no more heels and babyfaces, so no one gets put over. That's why I think Triple H has been playing it straight lately. He got X-Pac heat for being the front man of these screwjob ppvs and is trying to regain his credibility with the fans. Rebuilding fan trust, though, could actually take years, not a just a few months of introducing some part timers. 

If you want to be a heel, be a heel, if you want to be the Jack Tunney type character, you can do that as well. But you can't be both. It creates confusion and disinterest.


----------



## Bryan D.

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

This motherfucking angle had so much potential and it turned up into utter shit.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*

The Official Royal Rumble 2014 Poster has been officially posted on WWE.COM.










http://www.wwe.com/shows/royalrumble/2014/royal-rumble-poster-26173835

Things are getting a little interesting now as WWE have officially released the poster and it's recognized Kane is stood in his Mask and now WWE are dropping hints on Raw with the Mask, I'm rather intrigued on what's going to happen in the coming weeks.


----------



## Aloverssoulz

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> The Official Royal Rumble 2014 Poster has been officially posted on WWE.COM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/royalrumble/2014/royal-rumble-poster-26173835
> 
> Things are getting a little interesting now as WWE have officially released the poster and it's recognized Kane is stood in his Mask and now WWE are dropping hints on Raw with the Mask, I'm rather intrigued on what's going to happen in the coming weeks.


Bryan's hair looking all fabulous. He's mastered the art of the wind machine.


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> The Official Royal Rumble 2014 Poster has been officially posted on WWE.COM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/royalrumble/2014/royal-rumble-poster-26173835
> 
> Things are getting a little interesting now as WWE have officially released the poster and it's recognized Kane is stood in his Mask and now WWE are dropping hints on Raw with the Mask, I'm rather intrigued on what's going to happen in the coming weeks.


Well, I think it's clear that he'll be back with the Mask, and a storyline including (Masked) Kane, Daniel, Wyatts and The Authority would be ok. Some things need to be clarified, and that fight against "the machine" could lead to something between The Authority (that's probably "the machine") and The Wyatt Family (who will help Daniel). Just hope WWE will choose a creative manner of developing Kane's re-masking.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Thoughts on Kane's current role?*



Masked4Kane said:


> Just hope WWE will choose a creative manner of developing Kane's re-masking.


Well after all Kane did only give Stephanie McMahon his Mask as a Temporary thing, when Kane said to Stephanie "The Monsters yours to unleash" and she held Kane's Mask up in the air that give me the impression when she wants people dealing with she'll hand Kane back his Mask then he'll turn into a Destructive Monster. The way I see it at the Rumble the Authority will insert Kane into the Rumble to prevent maybe Punk or Bryan winning but I can see Kane failing miserably.


----------



## Masked4Kane

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***


----------



## #Mark

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Is this even an angle anymore?


----------



## BigEMartin

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Best for business... CENA VS HOGAN VS THE ROCK. WWE Championship. WM30 #wooooooo









.... sarcasm


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



#Mark said:


> Is this even an angle anymore?


I know right lol


----------



## checkcola

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Unpinned. About damn time. 

I will always remember the Big Shit/Blandy Boreton Survivor Series match when I need a laugh.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***

Authority angle is over right? As most of us figured, it never had any real payoff, just withered into dry shit and blew away. Another successful angle courtesy of WWE.


----------



## superuser1

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Authority angle is over right? As most of us figured, it never had any real payoff, just withered into dry shit and blew away. Another successful angle courtesy of WWE.


Lmao had so much potential from the night when both Orton and HHH turned heel smh


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



superuser1 said:


> Lmao had so much potential from the night when both Orton and HHH turned heel smh


There was *ALOT* more potential in just going with Daniel Bryan as WWE champ without all the other HHH Bullshit.


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: **The Authority's BEST FOR BUSINESS Discussion***



A Man Named Bruce said:


> Authority angle is over right? As most of us figured, it never had any real payoff, just withered into dry shit and blew away. Another successful angle courtesy of WWE.


Just wait and see...


----------



## jarrelka

How hard was it to give Bryan a lengthy title reign and see how it went? I get that he,s the underdog and has to overcome all this shit for the People to not get bored but you cant drag out on the payoff forever because or else People Will just stop to care which will eventually happend if they dont pull the trigger very very very soon.


----------

